# Post your CraigsList WTF's!?! here



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*better to download the image and content , and re-up in case the link goes bad*

here's one...
a trike for $900!...
"This is a trail mate E-Z Roll regal (peddle). Rarely been used. Please leave a message at (530)247-XXXX "


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^you might think it's a typo and they meant $90, but there's a similar one (motorized) from the same seller for $1100!


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha, this is going to be an interesting thread.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Throw in a squeeze horn and it's a deal. I sold an old junk couch for $300 on craigslist. The buyer drove some 120 miles to pick it up. It was weird.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

This guy posts this up weekly.

If you are in town for a few weeks or a couple of months , I'll rent out my low priced bikes for $15 a month . You pay me full purchase price and I'll guarantee a buy back price that will be $15 a month lower than you paid. After 4 months the rent per month will drop. For example on this bike I'm selling for $95 you give me the $95 when you pick up and return to me 2 months later and I'll give you back $70 That price will be paid regardless of flat tires , or component damage except for smashed up wheels or missing seats . Small adjustments will be made for those. The deposit for the U-lock if you want it is $25 but you get the $25 back when you return the lock . You have the option of selling the bike yourself and don't need to notify me . . 
This is a road bike from the 80s with a 22" / 56 cm frame that would be best suited for 5'10" to 6'2" riders. this is a bike I've rented out twice before with satisfied renters each time. I tune it up between rentals so it is in top condition. Has a lot of nce features


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh man, I wish I would have saved the 'museum quality Shogun' road bike auction that was posted for about 3 months (until just a week or so ago) on Cleveland CL. Even funnier than the guy demanding $3K (which he eventually lowered to $2K) for a early-80's mass-produced road bike (consensus value was $75-150 or so according to roadbikereview.com) with no pictures (wouldn't do the bike justice) were the posts that started popping up from people who were tired of his daily posts and general douch-ey attitude...


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

link

Jimmy Descant Original Rocket Bike - $1500

This bike was sold at the 2005 Jazz Fest and while Jimmy has been making bikes for years but they are becoming more precious and hard to find. The one currently listed on his website is going for $10,000 (www.deluxerocketships.com). I need to pay some bills and I will take $1500. The bike rocket engines, headlight, alarm and a working 8-track player. I am happy to deliver in the New Orleans area. I am also open to the possiblity of trading for a high-end mountain bike or high-end modern furniture (i.e. Design Within Reach, etc) as I am trying to furnish as house.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

I love these threads. There are some nut jobs on craigslist.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Zoke2 said:


> link
> 
> Jimmy Descant Original Rocket Bike - $1500
> 
> This bike was sold at the 2005 Jazz Fest and while Jimmy has been making bikes for years but they are becoming more precious and hard to find. The one currently listed on his website is going for $10,000 (www.deluxerocketships.com). I need to pay some bills and I will take $1500. The bike rocket engines, headlight, alarm and a working 8-track player. I am happy to deliver in the New Orleans area. I am also open to the possiblity of trading for a high-end mountain bike or high-end modern furniture (i.e. Design Within Reach, etc) as I am trying to furnish as house.


Gotta be total bogus....idiot first says he needs money to pay bills then says he will trade, which means he does not really need to pay bills that badly.....fool.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

sambs827 said:


> Gotta be total bogus....idiot first says he needs money to pay bills then says he will trade, which means he does not really need to pay bills that badly.....fool.


I got a bigger kick out of the "working 8 track player"


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I just wish people would put sizes on their FS ads.

that is all.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

formica said:


> I just wish people would put sizes on their FS ads.
> 
> that is all.


But they do, ie 26"


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

novel alert (no pic)

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/bik/1585078267.html

LOL

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/bik/1584808073.html

This guy wants to retire early....

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/bik/1584680638.html

LOL Again!


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

check this BS out...

http://richmond.craigslist.org/bik/1585631913.html

she says she paid 900 for it but the msrp is less than 200... and she keeps on reposting and reposting and reposting...

"I got an Iron Horse Maverick 1.5 brand new in August 2008, it was sold to me for $900. Because of it's age I knocked down the price, but I rode it probably twice and since then it has just been sitting in my living room. It is a chrome blue and very nice, still in new condition. This is an all terrain bike, advertised as a mountain bike but great for beginners and everyday use. The tires are in great condition, the kick stand is on, and I can sell it with a really nice lock and a rack for the car. I'm trying not to go too low in price since it is such a nice bike. Please email me asap before I take it to a store, where I'm sure they'll under pay me and over charge you! Thanks! "


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

LOL so he's gonna return a 2 year old bike???


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

ae111black said:


> LOL so he's gonna return a 2 year old bike???


yea, and i think its a she actually...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

every couple of day i see a fixie for like 500 i just dont get it


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

I moved from burlington VT to richmond VA about 2 months ago and the difference in bike quality here in VA is SOOOOOOO shitttttay like every other add is reposted every week for the same dam huffy and all they say is "clean 18 speed" or some dumb hillbilly sister dumpster fuk stuff... I miss burlington, where you could buy an arsenal of high quailty used bikes and parts if only you had the money... (which I didnt) 

I guess its the fact that there are no mtns too close and the fact that RIC VA is full of ghetto living sketch balls and sister funkin ******** that wouldn't knwo the difference between a $6000 dollar bike and a $100 huffy...

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... tangent over


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bik/1586391777.html

Yah give You $50 a bike plymouth Dude (West metro)

2

WTF?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bik/1586391777.html
> 
> Yah give You $50 a bike plymouth Dude (West metro)
> 
> ...


It's FTW......
I think it's someone responding to another add with another add......WEEDTODDS!


----------



## ineedanewbike (Oct 17, 2009)

I dunno the Lady from Richmond has à pretty Sweet Ride. Those reflectors on the wheels and the kickstand definetly have me sold. I don't even care about the v-Brakes, though i might try and negotiate for 650...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was reading the local craigs bike ads a few days ago and I kept seeing these ads for WTB mountain bikes. I thought 'when did WTB start making mountain bikes?' then realized it's want to buy :lol:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> I was reading the local craigs bike ads a few days ago and I kept seeing these ads for WTB mountain bikes. I thought 'when did WTB start making mountain bikes?' then realized it's want to buy :lol:


Accually they did make bikes!


----------



## motopail (Jul 29, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> I was reading the local craigs bike ads a few days ago and I kept seeing these ads for WTB mountain bikes. I thought 'when did WTB start making mountain bikes?' then realized it's want to buy :lol:


Yea... a while back, the boy was looking for a YZ125....thinking I knew everyone in town that rode MX....He asks me if I knew a guy named.....Obo.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

jeffw-13 said:


> I thought 'when did WTB start making mountain bikes?'


Ran into a youngun this summer that asked me the same thing

All the wanted to buy ads do make it hard to concoct a search to find WTB bikes though.

School thyself - http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/wtb.html

Current set up -


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*love this thread idea*

Here is a great one from Louisville:

http://louisville.craigslist.org/bik/1567422434.html


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Whoops... I meant for the images to run in the opposite order...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

heartland said:


> Here is a great one from Louisville:
> 
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/bik/1567422434.html


Nice looking babe in that picture!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

*"Giant" Blue Mountian Bicycle - $550 (hayward / castro valley)*

"Giant"blue mountian bicycle. Never riden a lot. The bicycle is in good condition. Japanese tuned brakes, engines, and chaining by Altus Shimano. Excellent braking system. Tires are a little dirty. Free pumping at Eden Bicycle at Castro Valley Village.

Looking also to trade this for a fixie bicycle with cash too.

NO SCAMMERS. NO PAYMENTS. NO SHIPPING. CASH ONLY TRANSACTION.

Meet ONLY in Castro Valley.

TEXT: 1.510.316.xxxx If interested in purchasing this bicycle or any other questions.

* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

*Parting Out wheelchair - $250 (fremont / union city / newark)*

Parting out Invacare 9000 xt wheelchair
new chair is $1000 get this $250

Call Mike 510 938 xxxx


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

nice "pants"


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Psycho Marco said:


> Nice looking babe in that picture!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

> Sell me a BIKE this WEEKEND!! CASH!! - $500 (Chan)
> 
> I need a bike for my commute to work 52cm-54cm. I want you to sell it to me!! I Like road bikes of all kind with decent components, I like fixed gears and single speeds. I love cyclocross bikes. Anything with a rear rack mount and or fender mounts a huge ples in my book. If you are thinking about getting rid of a bike I will ride it and give it a great home. Just reply to my e-mail and tell me what you want to sell me and pics are also welcome.
> 
> Thanks For looking


I've seen this one come up quite often. Lazy bum can't even use the search function of Craigslist.


----------



## chillmolly (Apr 30, 2007)

ataylor said:


> Parting out Invacare 9000 xt wheelchair
> new chair is $1000 get this $250
> 
> Call Mike 510 938 xxxx


Funny. I know exactly what kind of wheelchair that is! We part them out all the time at work!


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

> the kick stand is on


oh a kick stand you say? my friend we have a deal!


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

This one should really be in this thread, hilarious.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

fastale said:


> This one should really be in this thread, hilarious.


:thumbsup: Classic


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Lol What A Weedtood!!


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

fastale said:


> This one should really be in this thread, hilarious.


thats awesome


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

that was the best ad ever, sharks, bikes, ninja training.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*from Denver*

a funny response ad


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2007)

fastale said:


> This one should really be in this thread, hilarious.


That is awesome! hahaha


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/1594811511.html

Bike for sale (You know)
Date: 2010-02-10, 12:35PM CST
Reply to: see below

OK, I'm thinking in my head about what type of bike I have. A couple of hints: It is black, has thin racing tires, aerodynamic seat, and handlebars. Use your mental telepathy powers to determine
what type of bike it is and then make me an offer.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Best. Ad. Ever.


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

CANNONDALE 26", M500 21-Speed. WOWZA! WOWZA! WOWZA! It's time to TREAT yourself or someone you care about to their very own high dollar two wheel cadillac, a.k.a. Cannondale. What an incredible way to get a great cardio workout and making great strides to improve yourself. You won't find a better deal...Anywhere, at $175.00 or best reasonable offer; CASH ONLY!!! Call 757-641-0227 or email me at [email protected]... I.

(Scammers beware, my computer has a scammmmmer detector. Not interested in doubling my money through your nonsense.

link
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/bik/1595265368.html


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

why do 95% of the people that actually post pic's on their CL add don't feel the need to take the pic from the drivetrain side???


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

ae111black said:


> why do 95% of the people that actually post pic's on their CL add don't feel the need to take the pic from the drivetrain side???


'cause 95% of the people who own and use bikes are RETARDS we who mtn bike and use MTBR represent the other 5%

check this out...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

DriveByBikeShooting said:


> 'cause 95% of the people who own and use bikes are RETARDS we who mtn bike and use MTBR represent the other 5%
> 
> check this out...


want


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Was this thing even $2000 when it was new? And it sure doesn't look like its from 2001.

Like-new 2001 Specialized FSR Pro Fully-Active Suspension Mountain Bike. Sadly, this beast has spent most of its time indoors and in storage. This is an amazing bike, and has VERY few miles on it... just come take a look at it... it's like new! This bike and all of its components and parts are very highly ranked, with an average of 4 out-of 5 stars on MTBR.com. $2,000.


----------



## tominpinson (Jul 1, 2008)

Is this a good deal? Brand new, never opened, Mongoose pro mountain bike - $1500 (Marietta, GA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-02-14, 11:08PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a Mongoose 26" M XR-200. It has never been opened from the factory box. There were only 1,400 of this bike manufactured, it was number 37 coming off the assembly line. This Mongoose retails at $4,000. The box weights is 46 pounds, and will cost $62.00 using UPS ground for a one to six day delivery. If you are in the Atlanta area we will deliver free of charge. Please contact Jason / Nitti at 404-399-7729 if there is no answer please leave a message and your call will be returned shortly. Thank You

Location: Marietta, GA 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ hahaha
WTF!! indeed


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

tominpinson said:


> Is this a good deal? Brand new, never opened, Mongoose pro mountain bike - $1500 (Marietta, GA)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-02-14, 11:08PM EST
> ...


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mongoose-26-XR-200-Bike/10660673?sourceid=1500000000000003260420&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=10660673


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

*for both dowhill and XC !!!! what a deal!*

what a deal!!!


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*then ya got these*

http://providence.craigslist.org/bik/1579829313.html and http://providence.craigslist.org/bik/1579829313.html Naturally I bought then both. Sometimes people just sell stuff too cheap. No offense to them. This is rare though.Jim


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

jimbo2k said:


> http://providence.craigslist.org/bik/1579829313.html and http://providence.craigslist.org/bik/1579829313.html Naturally I bought then both. Sometimes people just sell stuff too cheap. No offense to them. This is rare though.Jim


I'll buy one for $40 from you!


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*Thats generous of you*

They were so cheap, I paid the asking price an sold the RL on E-bay for $152 and kept the RLC for myself. Some days you are the winsheild. Jim


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I wanna be a windshield...


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

*not bike related but an attention getter none the less*

Wtf!?!?!?!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

jimbo2k said:


> http://providence.craigslist.org/bik/1579829313.html and http://providence.craigslist.org/bik/1579829313.html Naturally I bought then both. Sometimes people just sell stuff too cheap. No offense to them. This is rare though.Jim


LUCKY BASTARDO:eekster:


----------



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

*twist grips only $800*


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

I saw a 2009 Reign X for $700 for the whole bike. Figured it had to be stolen.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/1604705748.html
***********************************************************************************************
Tires - $45 (Uptown)
Date: 2010-02-17, 8:31AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Black. Used.

I'm not telling you the brand or model because I don't do that. 
***********************************************************************************************


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/1604705748.html
> ***********************************************************************************************
> Tires - $45 (Uptown)
> Date: 2010-02-17, 8:31AM CST
> ...


LOL, what´s with this guy???

"I´ll sell my bike, but I won´t give any details because I don´t do that".


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

Rock Climber said:


> I saw a 2009 Reign X for $700 for the whole bike. Figured it had to be stolen.


Those are the ones that when you email the guy, they say they are out of town but can ship it to you.. Dont worry its safe, they promise


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry, not a bike, but pretty funny. Warning- language ahead...


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a couple ads from a guy that always posts POS bikes for a premium price...

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/bik/1607774151.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/bik/1607775129.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/bik/1600280188.html


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

*got anooother one*

was thinking about posting in the 650b and oddball wheel forum too!!!


----------



## socallush (Dec 3, 2005)

*Windsor Knight09 56cm HT Gloss Black - $900 (Colorado Springs)*

I hate this guy and he post this every couple of weeks

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/bik/1611096377.html

or how about

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/bik/1600780934.html

Really????


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

WARNING KINK $1 bmx bikeUNIONTOWN PA IS STOLEN!! - $1 (STOLEN GOODS)

this was my sons bike!!!if i catch this guy i will kick his ass!!!!!,


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice spelling 

*i hear have an dk bike for sale.... - $600*

i hear have a dk bike for sale i am selling it because i need a car lol.. but if you are interested plz call me at xxx xxx xxxx thanks the names ian.. local pickup only!!!!!!
i will have a picture up hear shortly. i want 600 or best offer!!

i have black frame
chrome fly mike day raceing bars
purple shadow ol little dirty grips
purple animal pedals
i have a black eastern stem but i can throw in the brand new purple eastern chocker 3 stem in.
chrome back eastern 2/9er rim
purple eastern medusa ultra lite sprocket
nice chain
thats it for know

ps.....i am ordering brand new cranks and bottem bracket set up.. thanks again hope u want it


----------



## manoffew (Aug 21, 2009)

Hipsters,

Please stop trying to sell your crappy "fixies" for 10 times what they are worth. Removing helpful components like gears and handlebars do not increase the value of your bike. In addition, I could not care less if you "built it from the ground up." That doesn't even make sense, you took an old, steel frame bike worth $50 max, stripped it down, and are now trying to sell it for $500. Charging for your labor only makes sense if you actually added value. Imagine a mechanic took a saw and a hammer to your car, gave it back to you with only second gear and tried to charge you for his "labor."

Look at how many fixies are being sold on CL. If these bikes were really so valuable, why would everyone be in such a hurry to get rid of them? Maybe the sellers finally realized that having only one gear is a hindrance in a city with hills, and are trying to find the next wannabe hipster to transmit their bad taste and judgment.

* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Best post I've seen in my CL.


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

i like this one http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/1613549787.html.

"It has front suspension, and looks sick overall" lol


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

WHA??!!
https://redding.craigslist.org/bik/1617948503.html

**pryme 8 helmet - $1015 (Red Bluff ca)
Date: 2010-02-25, 2:54PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

i have a black and pink pryme 8 helmet I'm am selling. this helmet has never been use i have just tried it on. it can be use fro many things like skateboarding, roller blading, ect. i just don't have a bike for it so i can not use it. if you have any other question please feel free to email me thank you. **


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's a Proper add for a new next......

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/kau/bik/1617718110.html

too bad it's for a used one. I think he's asking too much although they are throwing in a pump...

Winner!!!!!!

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/bik/1616373862.html

Woah here it is folks!!! Fixie none the less......


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

InvictaS1 said:


> i like this one http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/1613549787.html.
> 
> "It has front suspension, and looks sick overall" lol


Stay away from that one. It needs work - the tires are flat


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

ae111black said:


> Winner!!!!!!
> 
> http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/bik/1616373862.html
> 
> Woah here it is folks!!! Fixie none the less......


I love it how EVERY add that contains a fixie starts with "_i love this bike but..._"


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

http://maine.craigslist.org/bik/1606964128.html

pile of scrap bikes (Bowdoinham)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-02-18, 3:45PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i have a bunch of scrap bicycles that are good for parts. email me or call 207-666-8131, ask for Brandon.

Location: Bowdoinham


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*Minimalist*

I like the minimalist approach this author uses:


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

the-one1 said:


> I've seen this one come up quite often. Lazy bum can't even use the search function of Craigslist.


 I bet you this guy actually DOES use the search function but doesn't find anything interesting. Placing wanted ads can entice people who have stuff laying around to think about selling who otherwise would never place their own sales ad.


----------



## 88mustanggt (Nov 8, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/1618855600.html


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

88mustanggt said:


> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/1618855600.html


WOW! it looks like some wallgoose parts made it on that thing.......


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

88mustanggt said:


> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/1618855600.html


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Use at your own risk ...
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/1619326889.html


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> Use at your own risk ...
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/1619326889.html


Sahweeeeet .............


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Just that it's old does not make it Vintage and worth more. Here's a long one, so bare with me:
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/1619222056.html*

THOROUGH-THROUGHOUT Vintage Bikes By Appointment (new ones added) (Plymouth (just off 394))
Date: 2010-02-26, 1:52PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

ALL BIKES HAVE BEEN TUNED WITH NECESSARY NEW PARTS AND ARE READY TO RIDE... SOME HAVE BEEN COMPLETELY RECONDITIONED WITH NEW GREASE: https://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n258/schwinncog/
Click on pic to enlarge. Photos appear in same order as listed (erased when sold). Click here to see more pics and detailed descriptions:
https://re-cycle.com/shop.aspx?seller=schwinncere
Call John if interested 763-473-1489 or email: [email protected]

1980s SEKAI 2400 singlespeed w/track wheels 46cm/18" $220
1987 SCHWINN World singlespeed $48cm/19" $140
1984 SCHWINN World singlespeed $49cm/19" $140
1987 SCHWINN Mesa Runner 10sp $43cm/14" $80
1980s SPECIALIZED Street Stomper singlespeed 47cm/18" $120
1963 SCHWINN Racer custom single 55cm/22" $100
1970s HUFFY Sea Pines 3 speed 51cm/20" $40
1970s MURRAY LeMans single coaster 49cm/19" $50
1980s KABUKI Submariner 12sp road bike 63cm/25" $140
1980s KABUKI LaVeloz 12sp road bike 53cm/21" $120
1980s PUCH Classic 12sp mixte road bike 48cm/19" $140
1980s PEUGEOT Montreal Express 18sp crossbike 55cm/22" $80
1970s HUFFY Baypointe 3sp cruiser 48cm/19" $40
1970 SCHWINN Suburban 3 speed ladies 48cm/19" $60
1984 SCHWINN World singlespeed ladies 53cm/21" $90
1962 JC HIGGINS Cruiser (24" wheels) 41cm/16" 26"SO $80
1980s MURRAY Monteray beach cruiser 48cm/18" 31" SO $40
1980 SCHWINN Varsity ladies singlespeed 44cm/17" frame $90
1983 SCHWINN LeTour singled w/Campy 59cm/23" $240
1970s VISCOUNT Sebring single roadbike 62cm/24" $220
1980s RALEIGH Olympian single roadbike 60cm/24" $140
1980s KHS Montana Sport 21sp crossbike 41cm/18" $100
1980s MURRAY Nassau 3sp cruiser 49cm/19" $50
1980s SEKINE singlespeed roadbike 54cm/21" $140
1970s HUFFY Baypointe 3 sp cruiser 48cm/17" $40
1980s BRIDGESTONE 300 singlespeed roadbike 59cm/23" $180
1981 SCHWINN LeTour singlespeed roadbike 59cm/23" $140
1950s SEARS 3 speed 54cm/21" $180
1970s AMF Nimble 3 speed 48cm/19" $40
1992 SCHWINN Paramount 12sp roadbike 56cm/22" $320
1970s ROLLS RACER Supreme single roadbike 58cm/23" $160
1976 SCHWINN Hollywood coasterbrake cruiser 48cm/19" $120
1960s Austrian made SEARS 54cm/21" frame 31" S/O $60
1980s MIYATA Eighty SE single roadbike 54cm/21" $160
1978 SCHWINN Traveler single roadbike 53cm/21" $140
1970s AMF Skyrider single coasterbrake cruiser 49cm/19" $100
1980s ladies RALEIGH Record singlespeed roadbike 44cm/17" $120
1976 SCHWINN Varsity singlespeed roadbike 61cm/24" $120
1977 SCHWINN Runabout singlespeed roadbike 61cm/24" $120
1985 TREK 760 12sp roadbike 62cm/24" frame $300
1973 SCHWINN Speedster muscle conversion 60cm/24" frame $220
1968 HUFFY Sportsman 3 speed 48cm/21" frame (near mint) $180

Best offers considered and I'm always willing to trade for old school BMX

***Bikes will be shown to work on rack. A $10 cleaning fee will be charged for test riding. It will then be applied to sale if you want bike or forfeited, if you decide to pass on bike***

************************************************************************************
I love how he charges for a test ride. And it has new grease. Hahaha. Idiot.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/big/bik/1613090472.html

Some real jewels to be found here....This dude basicly preys on the ignorant/misinformed...


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

wow that's quite the collection of old crappy bikes... most are from box stores... this guy really has a problem...


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

"A $10 cleaning fee will be charged for test riding."

That's goddamn ridiculous...

"Wood Frame Bicycle - $500 (sunnyvale)"

Beware of beavers if you take it offroad...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Not bike related but a gem nonetheless:
https://www.hardocp.com


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> Not bike related but a gem nonetheless:
> https://www.hardocp.com


WTF is with this guy??


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

^ An honest lawyer. A rarity these days. I heard they went extinct millions of years ago, but seems like one is still around somewhere.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

BigSharks said:


> Beware of beavers if you take it offroad...


Thanks. I now have to call IT and request a new monitor and explain the coffee all over this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

been waiting for this 1 to come up, it didnt. So i dug it up. "no there isnt a snatch" lmfao heres the original if that 1 is hard to see https://www.craigslist.org/about/best/nsh/704945111.html


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

From Stockton's bike section of CL: http://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/1624498000.html

Huh?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/bik/1627071077.html

Another LOL!


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

ae111black, thats a real steal!


----------



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hydrolics, velvet, candy paint, chrome spokes 

Sounds like a 64 Impala?? :thumbsup:

...

Try again, 69 Schwinn trike :skep:

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/bik/1631879135.html


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

^ All that just so the front fork can extend or "bounce"? Wow.


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

From the "best of" section...

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sea/1192150038.html


----------



## Wildcard (Feb 20, 2007)

JCullen said:


> From the "best of" section...
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sea/1192150038.html


Hahah that is ****ing AWESOME! I was dying trying not to LOL at that since I'm at work talking to retarded customers while reading it.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/bik/1647237794.html

This Is A WTF For Sure...........!


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

*Accelerates with a mind of its own...*



ae111black said:


> http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/bik/1647237794.html
> 
> This Is A WTF For Sure...........!


Absolute Classic!! And what a description-grift. I had to straight copy it over for the fun read it is....

*"I have a toyota mountain bike that is not released yet it was a concept design that didnt make it to production it has one broken pedal the pedal came off and cracked .it has disk brakes and new un aired tires.I live kilihi and you gotta come look we had built four toyota concept models only one was going to make it to production this one didnt pass qaulity inspection or make it to production its a one of a kind so price is firm one pedal broke during a test run down hill.other than that its never been run other than a few test runs.saling it for 200$ firm..."*


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

That dude. Like. STOLE my writing style!!!



BigSharks said:


> Sorry, not a bike, but pretty funny. Warning- language ahead...


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

*Hard Sell!*

New Crown Royal Mountain Bike havent used it just put together out of box.

Bike Type: Full Suspension Mountain Bike--Front and rear suspension work together to give you a smooth overall ride by absorbing harsh bumps.

Bike Frame Material: Aluminum--A light material that offers you a responsive ride.

Type of Shifter: Shimano EZ Fire Shifting--You choose gears by pulling a forefinger trigger or pushing a thumb button, which puts the bike in the next-higher or next-lower gear.

Front Brake: Disc--Powerful stopping that is easy to control, with no heat transfer to rims. These brakes will give you great braking even in muddy conditions. *Did I miss something in the pic?*

Rear Brake: Disc--Powerful stopping that is easy to control, with no heat transfer to rims. These brakes will give you great braking even in muddy conditions. *Damn - missed it again!*

Very Unique, $300 Cash Or Best Offer I will entertain Reasonable offers.

Contact Sam @ xxx-xxx-xxxx If no answer please leave message and I will return call.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

JCullen said:


> New Crown Royal Mountain Bike havent used it just put together out of box.
> QUOTE]
> Man.....I want this one!!! Damn It dosent fit me:madmax:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

JCullen said:


> New Crown Royal Mountain Bike havent used it just put together out of box.
> 
> Bike Type: Full Suspension Mountain Bike--Front and rear suspension work together to give you a smooth overall ride by absorbing harsh bumps.
> 
> ...


the WHOLE wheel can be thought of as a 'disc', DUH!!


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

highdelll said:


> the WHOLE wheel can be thought of as a 'disc', DUH!!


Yeah...

I heard those 660mm rotors were the new thing!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

JCullen said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I heard those 660mm rotors were the new thing!


exactly why they're a 'sub'-furum


----------



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

i pray that guy is jus plain retarded not knowing what a disk brake is. If this isnt the case i would personally go buy the bike and bash his face into it. Cram his face on the rim and say " LOOK AT THIS< LOOK AT THIS" .... ok i am done thank you

Edit: Im jus sick of these people praying on the the uneducated concerning bikes. makes me sick.


----------



## timoto (Feb 14, 2010)

Saw this one today.









26 INCH BIKE FOR SALE ONLY ASKING $120 FOR IT - $120 (CALL 898 XXXX )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HI THEE ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A BIKE I HAVE ONE FOR SALE I HAVE ONLY ROADE IT ONCE ITS A MUNG GOOSE 
ITS IN GREAT SHAP NO SCRACH MARKS THE REASEN THE PICHIRE IS THE WAY IT IS JTS THE WAY I TOOK IT

I ONLY HAVE ONE BIKE SO WHO EVER COMES TO GET IT ITS THERES

CALL 898 XXXX

•Location: CALL 898 XXXX
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

Gotta have that Schwinn :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Shimano makes complete bikes now - with dual crown forks!


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

If Craigslist has taught me anything, people who don't know anything about bikes, also don't know anything about how to take a decent photo. Let's all go through life doing everything half-assed...


----------



## Dugg-E (Jul 9, 2009)

for sale i got the-sprint bike - $825 (Quincy point)
Date: 2010-03-21, 3:47PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

older bike need some wd40 brake line is there just need to be attach tire mite need air they don't make them like that know more i could get more money on eBay for it try here first i think its a womens bike my landlord put it out said it has to go sooner the bather she wonted trow it out but i know its worth sale to some one how wonts it hotter weather is here go get it wont last some wont buy for wife ride to beach side streets blue hills any where u like cash only deal call any time ask for mike 1617-820-8776 or 1617-479-1069 some one should pic u if not leave a massage with u info & number thanks i got other bike to for sale yes it real pic of the one for sale i would like it gone today if possible need to go fast










* Location: Quincy point
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 1654551468-0

wow...just....wow.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ Dear Lord!, Dugg-E - 'great' find :thumbsup:

-I think they might've forgot the decimal - $ 8.25


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ Dear Lord!, Dugg-E - 'great' find :thumbsup:
> 
> -I think they might've forgot the decimal - $ 8.25


What's funnier than the price is the incoherent run on sentence of babbling.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ Dear Lord!, Dugg-E - 'great' find :thumbsup:
> 
> -I think they might've forgot the decimal - $ 8.25


Holy $hi£! and he needs it gone quick..... More like before the trash gets picked up


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

*must look here a cannondale frame - $500 (pembroke pines )*

HELLO THERE BUYERS AND LOOKER AM SELLING MY OLD BIKE NEED SOME WORK BUT GOOD BIKE STILL. WHAT YOU NEED IS A 2 NEW ARMS 1 CHIN BACK THINGY AND GRIPS AND THE THING THAT HOLD THE CHIN YOU CAN SEE IN THE PICS.... IT COMES WITH 2 SEATS CUP HOLDER 3 TRIES 2 RIMS 2 TUBES AND A OTHER BIKE THAT I HAVE PARTS MAY FIT NOT SURE AND IF YOU WANT I THROW IN 1 GT 20" BIKE JUST NEED CHIN FOR IT... PLZ CALL ME AT 305 384 8397 A.S.A.P ANYTIME ASK FOR JORGE. THANKS FOR LOOKING...... P.S. WILL INAGOSTROBULL RELLY DONT KNOW HOW TO SPELL IT BUT YOU KNOE WHAT I MEAN,,,

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/bik/1655048011.html


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is my entry for this contest 

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/bik/1655048011.html


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

jeffw-13 said:


> *must look here a cannondale frame - $500 (pembroke pines )*
> 
> HELLO THERE BUYERS AND LOOKER AM SELLING MY OLD BIKE NEED SOME WORK BUT GOOD BIKE STILL. WHAT YOU NEED IS A 2 NEW ARMS 1 CHIN BACK THINGY AND GRIPS AND THE THING THAT HOLD THE CHIN YOU CAN SEE IN THE PICS.... IT COMES WITH 2 SEATS CUP HOLDER 3 TRIES 2 RIMS 2 TUBES AND A OTHER BIKE THAT I HAVE PARTS MAY FIT NOT SURE AND IF YOU WANT I THROW IN 1 GT 20" BIKE JUST NEED CHIN FOR IT... PLZ CALL ME AT 305 384 8397 A.S.A.P ANYTIME ASK FOR JORGE. THANKS FOR LOOKING...... P.S. WILL INAGOSTROBULL RELLY DONT KNOW HOW TO SPELL IT BUT YOU KNOE WHAT I MEAN,,,
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/bik/1655048011.html


LMAO oh shiiiiiit this is the one i just posted. My bad. Didn't read this before i posted it :lol:


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

fastale said:


> This one should really be in this thread, hilarious.


The One.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

zarr said:


> The One.


so it shall...

[


> Manly Bike for Sale
> Date: 2008-07-22, 10:18AM PDT
> 
> Bike for sale
> ...


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Wtf*

WTF IS THIS?

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/bik/1659012800.html


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Biohazard74 said:


> WTF IS THIS?
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/bik/1659012800.html


Looks like a kiddie bike.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

zarr said:


> Looks like a kiddie bike.


If it is, then that is one tiny couch back there...


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

fastale said:


> If it is, then that is one tiny couch back there...


Could be green screen.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL :lol:


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Biohazard74 said:


> Here is my entry for this contest
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/bik/1655048011.html


needs more chins. What exactly does he mean by chins?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

LaLD said:


> needs more chins. What exactly does he mean by chins?


"WILL INAGOSTROBULL RELLY DONT KNOW HOW TO SPELL IT BUT YOU KNOE WHAT I MEAN"

No, no I really dont know WTF you mean.  LOL


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

ataylor said:


> "WILL INAGOSTROBULL RELLY DONT KNOW HOW TO SPELL IT BUT YOU KNOE WHAT I MEAN"
> 
> No, no I really dont know WTF you mean.  LOL


sounds like a broken english trying to say "its negociable" haha


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hmmm...*

stolen bike - $1 (osu/columbus)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-03-16, 8:51AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Silver/light purple titanium steel frame 
Caliper brakes - the left one was difficult to use, would stick alot. 
*Sticker of "HELLO my name is Jennifer" on frame near the seat* 
Squishy gel cushion thing on seat 
Simple gears... they were kinda jank (rusty, hard to tell what gear I was in, sometimes they changed long after I'd turned the thing on the handle) 
Only one reflector on one wheel, can't remember which 
Please call at 9377501536 if seen or found

Stolen 3/15 on W 9th Ave

•Location: osu/columbus 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 1646380982


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Cday1616 said:


> stolen bike - $1 (osu/columbus)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-03-16, 8:51AM EDT
> ...


Am I missing the "WTF!?" on this one?


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

stolen bike with a name on it?

seemed legit to me, but maybe not....


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/bik/1658510757.html

WOW!!! $25125 !!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Cday1616 said:


> stolen bike with a name on it?
> 
> seemed legit to me, but maybe not....


maybe I'm not gettin' what yer spittin' but,
It's reads to me that someone, possibly Jennifer, had their bike stolen and they took an ad out to raise awareness in hopes of it's return.

The '$1' is commonly used on CL to denote a notice (in this case a stolen bike) or solicitation For example, "Rear Derailleur - $1" could mean that someone is needing that part or "Carpenter - $1" could be someone looking for a job in the employment section.

It's just basically a means of trying to get someones attention.
And a commonly used and clever marketing tool.


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

good point highdell...you are wise beyond your years....

as for me, just startin to learn!


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

LaLD said:


> needs more chins. What exactly does he mean by chins?


If I knew, I would not of posted that link. Lol I posted it because I have absolutely no idea wtf he is trying to say about anything in that ad. :lol: maybe he is asking for a heavy set woman? What the hell do I know?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*gell seat cover*

Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Funny how anthropomorphic people get in describing machines....
Took me a day, and finally a look at the pic of the bike:

From now on when I mention...

CHIN - I mean chain
CHIN BACK THINGY- rear derailleur
2 NEW ARMS- crankset 
THE THING- chainring, and or cogs
CUP HOLDER- everything else

Seriously considering going from grandsalmon to *INAGOSTROBULL*

(..actually nothing anthropomorphic going on at all, I've worn out....my THINGY, haven't you?)


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

heartland said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me.


I think the real winner here is the EX-husband


----------



## Don Despacio (Jan 13, 2004)

heartland said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me.


It would be worth more used....


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*yet another...*

I think this thread is evidence that I spend too much time lurking on cl....

But I couldn't pass this one up. I think the poster is taking his inspiration from this guy:



highdelll said:


> Manly Bike for Sale
> Date: 2008-07-22, 10:18AM PDT
> 
> Bike for sale
> ...


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

heartland said:


> I think this thread is evidence that I spend too much time lurking on cl....
> 
> But I couldn't pass this one up. I think the poster is taking his inspiration from this guy:


Are those "throwing stars" tin foil! :bluefrown:


----------



## gr33nlemon (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone wanna join a bike gang? ut:

http://nh.craigslist.org/bik/1658786877.html


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

What could possibly go wrong?

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/bik/1674091191.html

*Rail Cycle (Bicycle for riding on Railroad Tracks) - $400 (Pittsburgh Area)*

1984 Rail Cycle bicycle. This is bike that attaches to railroad tracks and allows you to ride along them. 
They are no longer being made, and are a pretty unique item.
Email me for details.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> What could possibly go wrong?


Actually, those are pretty cool.
There are tons of old rails across the country that are now defunct.
Old mining routes, logging passages, just old railways etc. (the railbike system is adjustable to fit different gauges)
These tracks often pass through territory that is away from most major civilization and where there is not access otherwise.
Plus rails are gentle in grade and smooth so you can cover alot of miles and see alot of sights that no one else gets to see all that often.

Of course it is extremely foolish to use these on a live track/railway.:nono:


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

*Understatement of the year!*

Trek 6000 needs work - $125 (Huntsville)

The frame is in good condition and has several other good parts. I believe the shock is still in working condition. Please email any questions and include Trek in the title.

•Location: Huntsville 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Thanks for clearing that up!*

Timberline GT Mountain Bike - $125 (West Asheville)

Date: 2010-04-04, 1:00PM EDT

Two wheeled human powered vehicle. 21 speed push button transmission. Seat and handlebars for driver to sit and steer. Delivery available.

Location: West Asheville


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

highdelll said:


> Actually, those are pretty cool.
> There are tons of old rails across the country that are now defunct.
> Old mining routes, logging passages, just old railways etc. (the railbike system is adjustable to fit different gauges)
> These tracks often pass through territory that is away from most major civilization and where there is not access otherwise.
> Plus rails are gentle in grade and smooth so you can cover alot of miles and see alot of sights that no one else gets to see all that often.


I agree, pretty cool and there is literally 100 miles of unused track where I live. But remember, even defunct tracks are on private land and you may find yourself in the slammer. Railroad Co's are very powerful.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Jnthomps08 said:


> Two wheeled human powered vehicle.


haha!
lovin' that description


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dugg-E said:


> for sale i got the-sprint bike - $825 (Quincy point)
> Date: 2010-03-21, 3:47PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> ...


WOW FOR REAL DUDE LMAO


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

highdelll said:


> haha!
> lovin' that description


Hey they stole that from my facebook page....


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sweet! I've always wanted a Rock Hooper! And way to put the effort into the description. :thumbsup:

*Specialized Rock Hooper 29er - $700 (Pittsburgh)*

new, only used twice. 29" tire Specialized Rockhooper Mountain Bike.
Must Sale/

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/bik/1705465456.html


----------



## Don Despacio (Jan 13, 2004)

jeffw-13 said:


> *Specialized Rock Hooper 29er - $700 (Pittsburgh)*
> 
> new, only used twice. 29" tire Specialized Rockhooper Mountain Bike.
> Must Sale/[/URL]


Must Sale?
- didn't know Pittsburgh was a wine growing area
- didn't know there was a must market, but what do I know?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't know Specialized makes Giant bikes...

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/1719853590.html


----------



## nohills (Apr 13, 2008)

Ripped from Bike Snob NYC


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

This guy keeps reposting this ad to get top post in North Nj(alot of people do it in my area, I see the same bikes over and over):
Vintage Cannondale M500 Mountain Bike EXCELLENT! - $750 (West New York 07093)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

He says it is a 1999 model that "cost me upwards of $2,000," but according to bikepedia it was worth $650 new. So 11 years later he wants $100 more; to be fair it looks in immaculate condition, but it is not worth the price point.

This is typical behavior from Craigslist mutants, obvious lies in the ad, and reposting over priced crap again and again every week or sooner to be in the front page for longest to find the eventual sucker.


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> I didn't know Specialized makes Giant bikes...
> 
> http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/1719853590.html


*Still looks new and rides like new.*

then why are you posting a photo of the bike taken with a landsat? when it collided with a logging truck?

* Would come with the pump needed for air shock.*

then why doesn't it come with the pump needed for air shock? but at least this is a good sigm that the seller knows something about the bike. maybe.

*Great tires. *

it's not a car dude, tires aren't a 800 dollar investment.

*LOADED/*

what? how can a bike be "loaded?"


----------



## djmacedonas (Apr 21, 2010)

email this posting to a friendnorth jersey craigslist > for sale / wanted > bicycles
please flag with care:

miscategorized

prohibited

spam/overpost

best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
When was a rockhopper 1300? And how is a fourteen year old used bike brand new?

Brand new Specialized Rock Hopper FS Pro Comp - $385 (Saddle Brook)

Date: 2010-05-02, 10:28PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Brand New Rock Hopper FS Pro Comp Mountain Bike Blue 1996 19 inch frame Never rode you can see for yourself. RockShox front suspension, brand new tires, brakes etc. Bike has just been sitting in garage untouched. $1300 new going for $385. Call Larry at 201-xxx-xxxx for more pictures.

Location: Saddle Brook
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 1721568893

Copyright © 2010 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## djmacedonas (Apr 21, 2010)

email this posting to a friendnorth jersey craigslist > for sale / wanted > bicycles
please flag with care:

miscategorized

prohibited

spam/overpost

best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
SPECIALIZED ROCK HOPPER MOUNTAIN BIKE - $350

Date: 2010-04-30, 2:04PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

SPECIALIZED ROCK HOPPER 
MOUNTAIN BIKE 
PAID$1400.00 BRAND NEW SELLING FOR $350.00 
GREAT CONDITION 
ALUMINUM FRAME

PLEASE CALL OR TEXT 551-795-3675

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 1718044991

Copyright © 2010 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum

Who pays 1400 for these bikes?


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/bik/1727002680.html

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiderInTraining (Apr 25, 2005)

ae111black said:


> http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/bik/1727002680.html
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is it just me or are the handlebars really mounted backwards?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

RiderInTraining said:


> Is it just me or are the handlebars really mounted backwards?


it's you


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

RiderInTraining said:


> Is it just me or are the handlebars really mounted backwards?


I think it just got turned around during storage. No one is THAT dumb. Or are they?


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I think we have a winner

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/bik/1725907892.html

JERRY FISHER HYBRID - $1500 (MIAMI)

BICYCLE MODEL GENESIS FOR SALE FOR A GREAT PRICE 
1500$ CLAN-------CALL NOW AT xxx-xxx-xxxx


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*who's Jerry?*



Biohazard74 said:


> I think we have a winner
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/bik/1725907892.html
> 
> ...


and why is his clan selling his bike??


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think GF ever named one of his bikes "Genesis".


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> I don't think GF ever named one of his bikes "Genesis".


Genesis geometry


----------



## djmacedonas (Apr 21, 2010)

http://cnj.craigslist.org/bik/1731447539.html

What you see is what you get!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hellrazor666 said:


> Genesis geometry


Yeah that's what he calls the geometry but not the bike. Thanks.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

http://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/1706554483.html

A $650 Miyata?

http://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/1706550930.html

And a $200 Roadmaster?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ and just look at that chain on the roadmaster


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

its race ready 
http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/bik/1736116051.html


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/1726013227.html

Pics of the bike here.

This guy is insane for asking for so much cash for that POS.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah man look at this Animal
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1730100878.html


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

Hellrazor666 said:


> Ah man look at this Animal
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1730100878.html


But it's got Tiger Stripes AND a Chubby!

_*Bicycle Type* Mountain bike, front & rear suspension 
Sugg Retail *$2,449.00* 
Weight Unspecified 
Sizes Large, medium, small, way big 
Colors Yellow w/tiger stripes

*Frame & Fork* 
Frame Construction TIG-welded 
Frame Tubing Material 7000 aluminum, double-butted 
Fork Brand & Model K2 Bikes Proflex Girvin Noleen Pipeline Chubby LT 
Fork Material Aluminum/magnesium, double triple-clamp crown 
Rear Shock K2 Smart Shock, 5.0" travel_
​Don't know anything about it, but that electronic rear shock looks strange!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Hellrazor666 said:


> Ah man look at this Animal
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1730100878.html


hard copies folks!
links die :sad: 
[alt+print screen] is a good way to go

anyways, nice find


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

highdelll said:


> hard copies folks!
> links die :sad:
> [alt+print screen] is a good way to go
> 
> anyways, nice find


Nothing dead about this link


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here highdell


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

50 + mph WTF


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hahahaha


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

insanitylevel9 said:


> its race ready
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/bik/1736116051.html


"Is that your new race bike?"

"Yup, it originally listed for $300. the guy was asking $120, but I talked him down to $110"

"Sweet"


----------



## djmacedonas (Apr 21, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> its race ready
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/bik/1736116051.html


Gotta love the fake discs!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Those aren't fake discs. Just oversized hub flanges.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/bik/1739473217.html


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ and just look at that chain on the roadmaster


that looks about right......probably makes the patented RM squeek as it rolls by.....I sware the dudes that ride those around here dip em in the ocean on a regular basis!


----------



## djmacedonas (Apr 21, 2010)

http://cnj.craigslist.org/bik/1739132760.html

Sorry, I still don't know how to grap an image on my mac. Check this out before its sold!


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

really?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah De-wayne will hook you up!!!!
People like that should go to prison.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

djmacedonas said:


> http://cnj.craigslist.org/bik/1739132760.html
> 
> Sorry, I still don't know how to grap an image on my mac. Check this out before its sold!


http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/screencapturemac/ht/macscreenshot.htm


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hellrazor666 said:


> Nothing dead about this link


This posting has been deleted by its author.

(The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

*I only rode it a few short minutes*

http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/bik/1741781047.html


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Mountian Bike - $925 (Pittsburgh)*

Mountian Bike in very good condition.
call 412-922-6702


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

cool, I was gonna get a mountain bike!
-too bad it's too far away :sad: I don't have free long distance


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

ha!



highdelll said:


> so it shall...
> 
> [


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Apparently this guy couldnt think of anything better to wear than a speedo for his bike ad....


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

and another south florida crazy on the bicycle section of craigslist

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/bik/1745216974.html


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

*Not a MTB but...*

*Men's TREK Road Bike - $350 (NW OKC)*

Date: 2010-05-20, 9:26AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Perfect Condition, riden maybe 10 times. Aluminum 1100 series, bought new in 1992. Extras: specail pedals that can be used for locking bike shoes, under seat storage, two water bottles, speedometer and distance guage. 

Location: NW OKC
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

*Catchy title!*

*PUT SOME FUN BETWEEN YOUR LEGS! 1970s Vintage Ride - $100 (Oklahoma Shitty)*

Date: 2010-05-18, 1:03PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

THIS BIKE WILL CHANGE YOUR LIFE!!

This smart green bicycle will bring all the honeys/boys to the yard as you leisurely pedal through the neighborhood in style. It sports an original rubbery seat that will cradle your ass like a vinyl hug, a nifty front basket in which you can stow your odds and ends, and updated Shimano 10-speed derailleurs. It is rumored that JFK rode this very same bike on a wolverine hunt in NE Michigan, 1982.

Perfect for hipsters (or people-who-aren't-hipsters-but-their-friends-are) looking for street cred or baby boomers looking to lose a little weight 'round the middle. $100 for this beauty. Buyer must transport (no, this bike will not fit into your Corolla). 

Location: Oklahoma Shitty
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

this guy really knows what hes talking about

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-sports-bikes-1994-GT-RTS-2-Mountain-Bike-W0QQAdIdZ134657719


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

You gotta be makin this up ! :lol:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I see nothing wrong with that Trek road bike ad a few responses back.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not a WTF but a big :thumbsup: to this guy. He does these every week.

*Was your blue bike stolen? (Lawrenceville)*

Was your blue vintage bike stolen recently? My neighbor showed up with a blue "Columbia sports III. Bicycle yesterday. They have been know to steal bikes and sell them. If this happens to your bike, it's at ---- Dresden way in lawerenceville.

*Is this your stolen bike? (---- Dresden way Lawerenceville)*

This bike showed up at my neighbors house yesterday afternoon. Red vinatge looking huffy with a rack on the back. If it's yours, it's ---- Dresden way. They have a habit of stealing bikes and selling them. So if it's yours, you may want to hurry.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG, a bicycle for sale....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

highdelll said:


>


haha wtf


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wtf!!!! Yeah all hunched over riding that thing should be fun.....NOT


----------



## oohsh_t (Aug 11, 2007)

Totally WTF!
http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/bik/1758326743.html


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

Hellrazor666 said:


> Wtf!!!! Yeah all hunched over riding that thing should be fun.....NOT


Biopace?!?! Get out of my way - it's MINE!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

oohsh_t said:


> Totally WTF!
> http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/bik/1758326743.html


well, yeah...musta had too much to drink.


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

*works perfectly : brakes and everything*

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/1758360453.html


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

highdelll said:


> well, yeah...musta had too much to drink.


LOL, indeed. BTW, the price of the bike WITHOUT the flat is 1000 bucks so you better take advantage of this opportunity.

regards


----------



## spider1234 (Aug 7, 2008)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/1760824846.html

Info for the magically minded:

Introducing "White Knight"

Psychonautically empowered time machine. Made in China, assembled in Outer Space. Known to soar at mach3 when rider perfectly balances his/her own weight with hard liquor consumption. ****, one time this thing took me on a detour to the Milky Way without my prior consent or knowledge. I was just trying to go down the block. So be careful!! Of course "fill it up again" was the theme of that particular night, so who knows what actually happened. But I CAN tell you with certainty that whatever happened was magical. Light, colors, changed perspectives.....its all thanks to White Knight. I am a ghost hunter and photographer and was able to catch some pictures of White Knight in action. Many have tried and died attempting this very feat. Please do not take a pic of this pic. No pic's of pic's, please. Oh, and do not try this at home!!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

WTF.. could you be any more lazy?


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hahahaha


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

apparently, this guy couldnt look at his own photos and figure out he is selling a "diverge" not a "diverse"


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

Let's _all_ respond to the next really ridiculous Craigslist ad, and ask the exact same question (ie: does it come with air in tires?). And make the same offer (say 10% of what they are asking).


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

bikedreamer said:


> Let's _all_ respond to the next really ridiculous Craigslist ad, and ask the exact same question (ie: does it come with air in tires?). And make the same offer (say 10% of what they are asking).


There about a dozen questions we could probably ask this guy: http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/bik/1762696511.html


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

I sent an email asking if the other tire has air


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

Locutus said:


> I sent an email asking if the other tire has air


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## track5200 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Mountain Man's Bike*

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=10807072&cat=191&lpid=3&search

$600.00
Mountain Man's Bike for Sale
Salt Lake City, UT 84108 - May 17, 2010
Mountain Man's Bike for Sale

I am a mountain man. You are probably not a mountain man, but, you wish you were. This bike is your ticket to two things: 1- Mountains and 2- Being a man.

I ride this bike everyday. Not for fun or sport like the spandex boys, but to hunt and kill food. I know for a fact that this bike will jump over canyons, climb trees, kill bears, and forge rivers. The bike has ridden every part of the Wasatch from top to bottom. This bike won't break. It's half carbon fiber and half bad-ass. Some guy told me this bike is a piece of history. I thought it was new this year, but I also thought it was still 1998. Apparently it is 2010 and time flies when you live in a cave.

The bike says K2 pro-flex 4000 on the side of it. I don't know what that means. It probably means it can kill an elephant. The bike is red, so the blood won't show on it. The tires are knobby so you can pedal straight up a cliff. It has shocks on the front and the back for when you jump off the cliff. The stuff on it all says "Shimano XT". I'm pretty sure that is because it was cursed once by an indian medicine man named Shimano. The guy was a jack-ass. He tried to steal some of my stuff so I bit off his left ear.

The bike has a chain that I use to kill rattle snakes sometimes. It also has a seat. I don't use it, but you probably will for the first few years until you build up the muscle. I also installed a shotgun holder on the bike that conveniently fits a water bottle.

If you have questions about the bike, don't bother calling me. If you don't understand how tough the bike is, I probably won't be able to help you.

If you want to buy the bike, then I will take american cash. I need to send some money to a very important man who emailed me from nigeria so I need the cash quick.

The Bike is a Man's L-XL. It is roughly a 20" frame. The geometry is such that it feels good to a wide range of riders from 5' 10" - 6' 2".

Specs:

Frame Construction-TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material-7000 aluminum, double-butted
Fork Brand & Model-Rock Shock
Fork Material-Aluminum, linkage crown
Rear Shock-Risse Shock, 4.0" travel

Component Group=Shimano Deore XT
Brakeset-Shimano Deore XT V-Brake brakes, Shimano Deore XT levers
Shift Levers-Shimano Deore XT RapidFire SL
Front Derailleur-Shimano Deore LX top-swing, bottom-pull/clamp-on 31.8mm
Rear Derailleur-Shimano Deore XT SGS
Crankset-Shimano Deore LX, 22/32/42 teeth
Bottom Bracket-Shimano BB-UN72, 113mm spindle
BB Shell Width-73mm English
Rear Cogs-8-speed, 11 - 30 teeth
Seatpost-Titec PG, 27.2mm diameter
Saddle-WTB
Handlebar-Easton Monkey Bar
Handlebar Extensions
Handlebar Stem-Aluminum
Headset-1 1/8" A headset


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

track5200 said:


> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=10807072&cat=191&lpid=3&search
> 
> $600.00
> Mountain Man's Bike for Sale
> ...


Give the guy credit that was hilarious


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Locutus said:


> I sent an email asking if the other tire has air


did you ever get a response?


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

FLMike said:


> did you ever get a response?


No i did not. 
I forgot about it till now.


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

FLMike said:


> did you ever get a response?


i didnt yet...


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

Womens Giant Rincon Mountain Bike - $1000

Older Giant Rincon 21-Speed Mountain Bike. Brand new gear shift cabling and tune-up ($80.00 worth). Shimano gear-set. Rides and shifts perfectly. 19.5" frame. Slight surface rust on the handlebar collar.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/1770590004.html


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^^ yeah right!!
That's not worth more than $900!
what a loser


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah.. but if you take into account the $80 shift cables and tune up then it is almost $1000.. 

Seriously though.. from looking at BikePedia it seems like it's a 1997 model, which had an MSRP of $250. Maybe the seller meant to put $100??

http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=68654&Type=bike


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

just keep their heads ringin..


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Might as well buy a wal-mart special*

Old Trek Y bike for $250


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

intoflatlines said:


> Womens Giant Rincon Mountain Bike - $1000
> 
> Older Giant Rincon 21-Speed Mountain Bike. Brand new gear shift cabling and tune-up ($80.00 worth). Shimano gear-set. Rides and shifts perfectly. 19.5" frame. Slight surface rust on the handlebar collar.
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/1770590004.html


I think it was priced incorrectly. It's now listed for $99.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Slightly used RS Sid rear shock for $150


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-sports-bikes-Norco-Sasquatch-Mountain-Bike-W0QQAdIdZ209465068

Apples to oranges, dude! Don't give the price of a brand new Sasquatch when trying to sell your 10 year old Sasquatch.

I'm digging the blue cable housing -sweet!!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

bikedreamer said:


> http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-sports-bikes-Norco-Sasquatch-Mountain-Bike-W0QQAdIdZ209465068
> 
> Apples to oranges, dude! Don't give the price of a brand new Sasquatch when trying to sell your 10 year old Sasquatch.
> 
> I'm digging the blue cable housing -sweet!!


I have a fully loaded 1987 Toyota Camry for sale for $7,500. Great deal as new ones go for over $25,000


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Who'd pay $300 for something with "dick breaks" in the ad?!


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

the-one1 said:


> I have a fully loaded 1987 Toyota Camry for sale for $7,500. Great deal as new ones go for over $25,000


Exactly!! I offered the guy $50.00, and only because my 14" frame mountain bike is a bit smallish for commuting. I want to check out that uni-shock fork - kind of like a Cannondale Fatty, but different.


----------



## super88 (Feb 22, 2008)

nepbug said:


> Who'd pay $300 for something with "dick breaks" in the ad?!


You'd be surprised what some guys are into when their wives are out of town. I think that it should be in the Casual Encounters section though...


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Glacier Dual Suspension Mountain Bike-this companies bikes are $6000+! - $200 (Arcadia Sports (34th St. & Thomas Rd.))


I couldn't believe it when i looked up this bike company, they started in 2009 so this bike is still very new, but their cheapest bike starts at $6,100.00!! 
That just confirmed what i thought when i saw this bike which was that it is friggin sweet! 

OUR PRICE: $199.99 

Arcadia Sports & Fitness 
3406 East Thomas Rd. 
Phoenix AZ. 85018 
(602) 272-1010


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Way too many bike flippers who have zero idea what they are selling...all trying to make a "justifiably dishonest" buck!


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

ajmelin said:


> Glacier Dual Suspension Mountain Bike-this companies bikes are $6000+! - $200 (Arcadia Sports (34th St. & Thomas Rd.))
> 
> I couldn't believe it when i looked up this bike company, they started in 2009 so this bike is still very new, but their cheapest bike starts at $6,100.00!!
> That just confirmed what i thought when i saw this bike which was that it is friggin sweet!
> ...


So, if I had ripped off the nameplates from my old Honda before I had sold it, and then told everyone that it was actually a Lexus, I could have any potential buyer thinking that they were getting a pretty sweet deal?


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

How about an eBay WTF?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Jekyll-1000-Lefty-FULLY-LOADED-READY-RARE-/200480665187?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2ead942e63

First of all the Bars are on backwards.

Its an 03 Jekyll. I bought that exact bike new in Oct 02. I payed $2699.00 new. Hes got $6500 invested, my ass. LOL I love how he describes components as XTR when the pic shows LX. Also how this frame is $2300. Please, they go for no more than $500, when you can find them.

Oh, and is custom built. The only difference between the one i bought and this one are red grips and bar ends. Everything else is stock from the factory.
Also i could build that bike with the same components new for about $1500

LMAO


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

Locutus said:


> How about an eBay WTF?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Jekyll-1000-Lefty-FULLY-LOADED-READY-RARE-/200480665187?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2ead942e63
> 
> ...


i offered him $5.00 and left the comment that the bike was not worth $500


----------



## magsdad (Oct 26, 2005)

DriveByBikeShooting said:


> i offered him $5.00 and left the comment that the bike was not worth $500


I did the same thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

i sent him the comment i posted here. Did not even change the wording. I wonder ho he will react being talked about in the third person


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

just got this reply


tHANK YOU WILL CORRECT. mY BAD FOR LISTENING TO MY IDIOT FRIEND!


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Locutus said:


> How about an eBay WTF?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Jekyll-1000-Lefty-FULLY-LOADED-READY-RARE-/200480665187?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2ead942e63


_"This entire bike was custom built from scratch with the very BEST components and was rode seldom so I was told and is in excellent shape and in storage for over 2 years. " _

What a dumbass.


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

Locutus said:


> How about an eBay WTF?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Jekyll-1000-Lefty-FULLY-LOADED-READY-RARE-/200480665187?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2ead942e63
> 
> First of all the Bars are on backwards...


Not really - they are just in a more aerodynamic position.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Locutus said:


> just got this reply
> 
> tHANK YOU WILL CORRECT. mY BAD FOR LISTENING TO MY IDIOT FRIEND!


well, damn...
whats funny about that then?
p:
Nice Job tho Locutus! :thumbsup:


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

because he dropped the buy it now to $2699.00


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Locutus said:


> because he dropped the buy it now to $2699.00


ahh..well funny anyways...I read "drive by's" post after yours offering $5 - so that made it funny.
I realize now it was for diff bikes...but still...it's even more hilarious if you consider your post  :lol:


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

*wtf*

found this on another thread...

GAY BIKER

ok, so after buying my 951 and riding it only 5 times, I am selling it. 
nothing wrong with it at all, but i like my Giant Reign X0 better. 
I also plan on going pro and racing my Giant Reign XO in the upcoming Downhill World Cup...I have a feeling I will beat Sam Hill on that stupid Demo he rides.

so since I still have my Giant Reign and dont want another bike (plus I'm pretty rich and dont need the money), I am willing to cut someone a great deal. 
I will trade you my 951 fully built up as seen in the picture, for a date with your freind, brother, dad, whatever. 
I am a 27 year old homosexual male ......so in other words I'm gay. 
It's funny too cause when I first bought my bike and was talking to the sales rep at BW, he said the Gant Reign is the best bike for 'us' people since it was specifically designed with the sensitive needs in mind that homosexuals face when riding bikes. Only gay riders will rant and rave about their Giant Reign bike..everyone else doesnt really care much.

so anyway, back to the add. 
the bike is all yours, if you get me date. I am kinda of shy and could use all the help in getting a date. Hell, i'll even go on a dinner date with YOU if you want the bike.... 
but here's the only condition to the trade.......... my 'date' has to wear a dress when we go out....(i'm into that kinda thing).

my 951 is built up as following;

2009 Boxxer World Cup forks 
Mavic Deemax wheels 
Fox DHX RC4 rear shock 
Thomson seatpost 
Sunline directmount stem 
Sunline V1 bars 
Avid Code brakes 
SRAM X0 shifter and rear derailleur 
Chromag seat

WILL NOT SELL, ONLY TRADE FOR A DATE.


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

DriveByBikeShooting said:


> found this on another thread...
> 
> GAY BIKER
> 
> ...


If it's just wearing a dress on the date, and if he is buying dinner, and I get that bike... I might just consider it.


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

Only $600

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/1783589389.html


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

ricthedick said:


> Only $600
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/1783589389.html


_*It has a slightly bent frame right between the pedals that can be fixed but my buddy that was going to do it lost his job and I don't have the cash to pay for it.

I've already checked and the linkage pieces can be ordered (I have the order sheet) so all you need is an aluminum guy to fix the bend.*_

Slightly bent, you say??? Just slightly? 

I'd say part it out, but who the hell wants a bunch of low grade or no name components?

If your friend paid $3K for that... I can only hope that he bought it a long time ago.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

ricthedick said:


> Only $600
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/1783589389.html


What's wrong with that one other than a broken linkage that can or can not be bought?
Decent parts on it though. I'd offer max $300 just for the wheels, brakes, seat post and handlebar.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*Really dude? All you want is $200*

email this posting to a friend dallas craigslist > north DFW > for sale / wanted > bicycles
please flag with care:

70's Yamaha moto project - $200 (Aubrey)
Date: 2010-06-10, 8:29AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

looks to be most of it there, has been rewelded at the downtube at some point but should clean up fine with no problem for a full resto.









* Location: Aubrey
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 1784624516

* Copyright © 2010 craigslist, inc.
* terms of use
* privacy policy
* feedback forum


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

FLMike said:


>


You're lucky you're whte or else I'll kick your ******** ass. Go F*** yourself. LOL

Someone has anger issues.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

He wewwy got his fewwings huwt


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Too....much....details. I had a bike stole once. It had two wheels and was black with a seat.


----------



## cibob113 (May 15, 2010)

*Came across this today in ventura*

http://ventura.craigslist.org/bik/1785625817.html

He is quoting current retail, I can't even guess how old this bike is, or am I missing something.


----------



## Oblisk (May 12, 2010)

*here is a great one 600 bucks*

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/1780866103.html

"I am a mountain man. You are probably not a mountain man, but, you wish you were. This bike is your ticket to two things: 1- Mountains and 2- Being a man.

I ride this bike everyday. Not for fun or sport like the spandex boys, but to hunt and kill food. I know for a fact that this bike will jump over canyons, climb trees, kill bears, and forge rivers. The bike has ridden every part of the Wasatch from top to bottom. This bike won't break. It's half carbon fiber and half bad-ass. Some guy told me this bike is a piece of history. I thought it was new this year, but I also thought it was still 1998. Apparently it is 2010 and time flies when you live in a cave.

The bike says K2 pro-flex 4000 on the side of it. I don't know what that means. It probably means it can kill an elephant. The bike is red, so the blood won't show on it. The tires are knobby so you can pedal straight up a cliff. It has shocks on the front and the back for when you jump off the cliff. The stuff on it all says "Shimano XT". I'm pretty sure that is because it was cursed once by an indian medicine man named Shimano. The guy was a jack-ass. He tried to steal some of my stuff so I bit off his left ear.

The bike has a chain that I use to kill rattle snakes sometimes. It also has a seat. I don't use it, but you probably will for the first few years until you build up the muscle. I also installed a shotgun holder on the bike that conveniently fits a water bottle.

If you have questions about the bike, don't bother calling me. If you don't understand how tough the bike is, I probably won't be able to help you.

If you want to buy the bike, then I will take american cash. I need to send some money to a very important man who emailed me from nigeria so I need the cash quick.

My name is Dirty Jack. This is my website http://www.garagetopia.com/ "


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

cibob113 said:


> http://ventura.craigslist.org/bik/1785625817.html
> 
> He is quoting current retail, I can't even guess how old this bike is, or am I missing something.


Looks like late 90's, maybe 2000?


----------



## deckdr (Jan 7, 2009)

*Learn How To Spell!*

My favorite peeve with Craigslist posters is the word "BREAKS" 
I mean about 90% of posters spell brakes...."BREAKS"
Good God Man!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Locutus said:


> How about an eBay WTF?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Jekyll-1000-Lefty-FULLY-LOADED-READY-RARE-/200480665187?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2ead942e63
> 
> ...


crap, it says somebody paid 1500 for it!!! :eekster:


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

stiingya said:


> crap, it says somebody paid 1500 for it!!! :eekster:


ya i saw that...

i say if u got that much money to spend on bike "_caveat empatwat_" or whatever...

it was not the worst deal in the world...


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

*That's too low a price for a techtanium bike. Must be a scam.*

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/1791801025.html

Raighle techtanium road bike - $40 ( N. highlands)

Date: 2010-06-14, 1:09PM PDT
Reply to: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Raighle road bike. I wanted to make a fixxie out of it but I must sell it. 
it has only front brake and only one front sprocket ( I have other one) 
rides great. only 40.00 bucks.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

deckdr said:


> My favorite peeve with Craigslist posters is the word "BREAKS"
> I mean about 90% of posters spell brakes...."BREAKS"
> Good God Man!


Rather large problem here as well.


----------



## djmacedonas (Apr 21, 2010)

*Look it's got an air pump....*

...and a storage pouch, and over $2500.00 in upgrades. Must be the special edition Altus derailleurs.

http://cnj.craigslist.org/bik/1805967422.html


----------



## alwaystubed (Jun 14, 2010)

heartland said:


> Here is a great one from Louisville:
> 
> See Attached Picture
> 
> That screams pedophile.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

alwaystubed said:


> That screams pedophile.


there's nothing there


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

djmacedonas said:


> ...and a storage pouch, and over $2500.00 in upgrades. Must be the special edition Altus derailleurs.
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/bik/1805967422.html


that's just absurd. I wonder if anybody that post on Craigslist ever see's it on this thread.


----------



## alwaystubed (Jun 14, 2010)

highdelll said:


> there's nothing there


Fixed


----------



## cducati (Apr 23, 2010)

not fixed.....


----------



## djmacedonas (Apr 21, 2010)

*This definitely deserves...*

.. to be archived forever...so I took the extra steps 

http://cnj.craigslist.org/bik/1805967422.html


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

djmacedonas said:


> ...and a storage pouch, and over $2500.00 in upgrades. Must be the special edition Altus derailleurs.
> 
> http://cnj.craigslist.org/bik/1805967422.html


Don't forget the bar ends.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bik/1809627995.html

How do you post it as a picture. I dont want the link to die.


----------



## alwaystubed (Jun 14, 2010)

mullen119 said:


> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bik/1809627995.html
> 
> How do you post it as a picture. I dont want the link to die.


Dude! That was the bike to have when I was a freshmen! My dad worked with Bob's dad and we got all kinds of Haro garb. Never a bike, but number plates, gloves, etc. My pops was too cheap to poney up for the Haro bike, so Sears Free Spirit is was.

Nice post.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll tell you with 99% certainty if that bike is actually in E Cleveland, it's stolen.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

alwaystubed said:


> heartland said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a great one from Louisville:
> ...


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

How about this winner? No pun intended.

http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-sports-bikes-Tim-Hortons-Mountain-Bike-Bicycle-W0QQAdIdZ199523238#


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

anyone want to buy this 1.0 Dick?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

A little bike OT - but still fitting
http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/chi/942873935.html


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

highdelll said:


> snip


For all we know, it could've been a guy who posted that seeing the other dude going at it in the car.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> For all we know, it could've been a guy who posted that seeing the other dude going at it in the car.


possibly - but if you look carefully at the beginning you can see the ad is in the 'w4m' section, not that a dood couldn't post there though.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

dietz31684 said:


>


Hmmmm. I'd reckon I'm in love. Not sure how my current gf is going to react to _that_ news, though.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol Crucial !!!!!!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Biohazard74 said:


> Lol Crucial !!!!!!


Wow, no strings attached sex. Can't get any better. I wonder if she's hot.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

the-one1 said:


> Wow, no strings attached sex. Can't get any better. I wonder if she's hot.


you really gotta wonder?

Even the most mediocre chick can ask a random dood if he wants to bone - and he'd say yes.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

what I really want to know, is did any Jamis ever sell for $6000? I can tell it's a nice bike an all that, but $6K new?
Don't you pretty much have to have carbon at that price point?

http://spokane.craigslist.org/bik/1837217280.html


> You are looking at an amazing full suspension Mt. Bike by Jamis - full 4" of travel in the rear and 3.5 - 5" on the fly adjustable in the front. Full XTR Dual Control with XT Cranks and Fox Shocks. This frame was from 05, but I bought it new in late 06 and built it over the winter. Has had few miles - under 500 and easy riding mostly flat single track. Has not had more than 50 miles put on it in the past two years. Comes with a water bottle cage and a Cat Eye Micro Wireless computer. Pedals not included&#8230;
> Frame Kinesium aluminum main triangle, 7005-aluminum chainstays
> Fork Fox Talus RLC w/LO 90 -130mm
> Rear Shock Fox Float RL Pro Pedal w/spring adjust and LO 100mm-travel
> ...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

formica said:


> what I really want to know, is did any Jamis ever sell for $6000?
> ]


haha, I'd like to see what a 6K Jamis looks like - did it have pics?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

highdelll said:


> haha, I'd like to see what a 6K Jamis looks like - did it have pics?


Old XTR parts.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

alwaystubed said:


> heartland said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a great one from Louisville:
> ...


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I could of saved myself a crap load of cash if id of listened to this advice

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

OT but wtf ?


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

alwaystubed said:


> heartland said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a great one from Louisville:
> ...


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

"Then in a spontanious desperate act, i slammed my penis into the peanut butter"

That has to be the funniest line ever. I nearly fell off my chair. i laughed so hard, that my body convulsed and i pushed away from the desk, rolled across the floor, hit the wall and almost got tossed out of my chair. I am still LMAO


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Locutus said:


> "Then in a spontanious desperate act, i slammed my penis into the peanut butter"
> 
> That has to be the funniest line ever. I nearly fell off my chair. i laughed so hard, that my body convulsed and i pushed away from the desk, rolled across the floor, hit the wall and almost got tossed out of my chair. I am still LMAO


I must have cracked up for like an hr when i read that same part


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Too....much....info....NOOOOOOO


----------



## Blake00gt (Dec 13, 2009)

hahaha

http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/1900794461.html

Re: Giant Mountain Bike (austin)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-08-15, 8:11PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I really wish anyone who posts an ad for one of those giant mountain bikes would place the bike next to some sort of reference... so we can see just how big these bikes are? because they always look normal size to me!

•Location: austin 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 1900794461


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

LOL Giant big........


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Heres a good one.http://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/1931379273.html


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Heres a good one.http://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/1931379273.html


That thing is pretty sweet. If they had made the middle section lengths correct for mounting a child seat in the middle (like an infant seat) with a safety strap I might buy it


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

nachomc said:


> That thing is pretty sweet. If they had made the middle section lengths correct for mounting a child seat in the middle (like an infant seat) with a safety strap I might buy it


The steering on that beast could get sketchy, since there's no means to prevent each rider from steering differently.

It needs some sort of linkage to keep the front wheels aligned correctly.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

nachomc said:


> That thing is pretty sweet. If they had made the middle section lengths correct for mounting a child seat in the middle (like an infant seat) with a safety strap I might buy it


I'd mount a net in there....like on a catamaran


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Heres a good one.http://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/1931379273.html


Whoa...how frikkin dangerous... (**edit**- I didn't notice the linkage at first - but still funky )
I would link them at/near the drop-outs - too much torsional twist IMO in the way it's linked now

**I'm posting a screen-save just in case the link goes south....


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

NateHawk said:


> The steering on that beast could get sketchy, since there's no means to prevent each rider from steering differently.
> 
> It needs some sort of linkage to keep the front wheels aligned correctly.


Actually, I think there is some kind of linkage for the steering, as wonky as it is. The third picture shows it.


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

"...and there is a slight crack in the frame but it is still solid."

HAHAHA, sounds like a shady used car dealer. :skep:


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

Isn't that Kona about the equivalent of a department store bike sold these days?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bikedreamer said:


> Isn't that Kona about the equivalent of a department store bike sold these days?


no.


----------



## wave180 (May 19, 2010)

*Mountainbike from New Zealand - $2000*

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/1963239277.html
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/1963234663.html


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

From the Vancouver Craigslist:

Carbon Fiber Gary Fisher - $899 (Vancouver)
Date: 2010-09-16, 9:33AM PDT

15" Carbon Fiber Frame Gary Fisher Procaliber Mountain bike. Lady riden well looked after (non thrashed) . 24 speed Deore XT with Dia-Compe brakes, Bontrage head set. Judy Rock Shock with very light weight carbon fiber old school geometry frame. (not a downhill racing/ jump bike). Lots of miles left. Clipless pedals or can change.Suit rider 5'-3" to 5'-8" approx. Was Lady riden. Very light and responsive. Must see and ride to appreciate.


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

*2005 Trek 1000 - Low Mileage*

18 miles only! The odometer says so...


----------



## jtyler05si (Sep 12, 2010)

Oblisk said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/1780866103.html
> 
> "I am a mountain man. You are probably not a mountain man, but, you wish you were. This bike is your ticket to two things: 1- Mountains and 2- Being a man.
> 
> ...


I love this. Thank you for finding it.


----------



## riuz426 (Apr 9, 2009)

This is a pretty funny posting.

http://www.evilmilk.com/pictures/Xtc_For_Sale.htm


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

blizzardpapa said:


> From the Vancouver Craigslist:
> 
> Carbon Fiber Gary Fisher - $899 (Vancouver)
> Date: 2010-09-16, 9:33AM PDT
> ...


hahahah. Cheap as. Since a lady has ridden it aswell it would be in perfect condition since women don't ride as hard as men.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Dibs


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

You're getting a $900 BIKE for ONLY $499!!!

I'm willing to give the seller an even $500 just because the deal is way too good, I want to weed out other buyers.



> Bought this bike $500
> Tune up for $80
> Additional Accessories (Listed Below): $250+
> 
> ...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dion said:


> You're getting a $900 BIKE for ONLY $499!!!
> 
> I'm willing to give the seller an even $500 just because the deal is way too good, I want to weed out other buyers.


i wouldn't even through that down a hill by it self its to risky


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Dion said:


> You're getting a $900 BIKE for ONLY $499!!!
> 
> I'm willing to give the seller an even $500 just because the deal is way too good, I want to weed out other buyers.


that seat looks mighty comfortable.


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

bwheelin said:


> that seat looks mighty comfortable.


Has to be - guy's got a meter for his Speedo! Not much padding in one of those!


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

I wonder what the "additional gear cable" is for?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't like making fun of people, but I had to post that. $900? Really? I hope nobody get's suckered in that.


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

*At least he's honest*

STOLEN Mongoose XR75 - $100 (Red River/Medical) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-11-15, 3:21PM CST
Reply to: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Let's see this catch on at CL. Stolen bike reports!

My crappy bike that I paid $100 for from a thrift store was stolen Saturday. I don't have the S/N and that's the last time I make that mistake. But, if anyone buys a red/black mongoose XR75 26" with handle bars that slip and gears that don't shift well and iffy brakes and shocks that squeak, it's likely the one that was stolen. The frame is heavily scratched and the ends of the handle grips are coming loose. Other than that, no distinctive features.

It was locked up at the Red River apartments on 33rd and Red River. I'm sad the bike is gone because I can't get around as easily but I feel slightly better knowing that someone stole a really shitty bike.

• Location: Red River/Medical 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2062049667


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ I LOL'd (and I don't use that acronym lightly)


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

*RARE** John Deer MTB/ROAD bike - $7500 (The hills)
Date: 2010-12-09, 9:28AM PST
Reply to: see below

GREAT XMAS GIFT! This is a perfect all purpose bike with a custom paint job n custom climbing bar ends.
Great road racing bike: will surely keep others from passing you. Others will more-than-likely get out of the way when you're behind them (add a horn for a quicker response).
Great mountain bike: blend in with the creatures of the forrest (must use extra wide trails).
Great commuter/courier bike: need to get somewhere fast? Take to the sidewalk and part the crowds like Moses!

Bike needs a tune-up. A small patch of rust has formed over the ENTIRE bike. Seat is brand new (from a thrift shop). Push lawn mower not included, plywood on side of house is included (was going to use it to build a coffin for the bike).

Caution: top tube is broke in half, so standing over it is not advisable. Also, custom climbing bars may be cause pain to others on crowded walkways.

NO LOW BALLERS!!! I'M NOT IN A RUSH TO SELL THIS BIKE. HAVE SEEN A SIMILAR BIKE ON EBAY SELL FOR $12,500.

* Location: The hills
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID: 2103784853


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

jtyler05si said:


> I love this. Thank you for finding it.


LMAO, that's frickin' awesome.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Chapped Hole said:


> *RARE** John Deer MTB/ROAD bike - $7500 (The hills)
> Date: 2010-12-09, 9:28AM PST
> Reply to: see below
> 
> ...


That would get you killed around here during deer season.


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

*Plus $20.00 in gas - I'm on my way!!!*

Tubless presta valve - $5 (78704)
Date: 2010-12-01, 9:33PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have a presta valve for a UST Tubless rim. It has some leftover stans residue on it but works.

* Location: 78704
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID: 2090393281


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

sheeeet. that would get you killed anytime around here.


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

NOT ON C-LIST, ON MTBR!!!!!! LOOOOL

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=58492


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

DriveByBikeShooting said:


> NOT ON C-LIST, ON MTBR!!!!!! LOOOOL
> 
> http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=58492


why did I just spend 4k on a new mtb :madman:


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

DriveByBikeShooting said:


> NOT ON C-LIST, ON MTBR!!!!!! LOOOOL
> 
> http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=58492


your local LBS....


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

the_owl said:


> your local LBS....


That means the one closest to you - right???


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Hipster Sighting*

Manly Bike for Sale
Date: 2008-07-22, 10:18AM PDT

Bike for sale

What kind of bike? I don't know, I'm not a bike scientist. What I am though is a manly guy looking to sell his bike. This bike is made out of metal and kick ass spokes. The back reflector was taken off, but if you think that deters me from riding at night, you're way wrong. I practiced ninja training in Japan's mount Fuji for 5 years and the first rule they teach about ninja biking is that back reflectors let the enemy know where you are. Not having a rear reflector is like saying "**** YOU CAR, JUST TRY AND FIND ME".

The bike says Giant on the side because it's referring to my junk, but rest assured even if you have tiny junk that Giant advertisement is going to remain right where it is. I bought this bike for 300 dollars from a retired mercenary that fought in both World War 1 and World War 2 and had his right arm bitten off by a shark in the Phillipines while stationed there as a shark handler. When he sold it to me I had to arm wrestle him for the honor to buy it. I broke his arm in 7 places when I did. He was so impressed with me he offered me to be his son but I thought that was sissy **** so I said no way.

The bike has some rusted screws, but that just shows how much of a bad ass you are. Everyone knows rusted screws on a bike means that you probably drove it underwater and that's bad ass in itself. Those screws can be replaced with shiny new ones, but if you're going to go to that trouble why not just punch yourself in the balls since you're probably a dickless lizard who doesn't like to look intimidating.

The bike is for men because the seat is flat or some **** and not shaped like a dildo. If you like flat seated bikes you're going to love this thing because it doesn't try to penetrate your ass or anything.

I've topped out at 75 miles per hour on this uphill but if you're just a regular man you'll probably top it out at 10 miles per hour. This thing is listed as a street bike which is man-code for bike tank. The bike has 7 speeds in total:

Gear 1 - Sissy Gear
Gear 2 - Less Sissy Gear
Gear 3 - Least Sissy Gear
Gear 4 - Boy Gear
Gear 5 - Pre-teen Boy Gear
Gear 6 - Manly Gear
Gear 7 - Big Muscles Gear

I only like gear 6 and 7 to be honest.

Additionally, this tool of all immense men comes with a gigantic lock to keep it secure. The lock is the size of a bull's testicles and tells people you don't **** around with locking up your bike tank. It tells would-be-thieves "Hey *******, touch this bike and I'll appear from the bushes ready to club you with a two-by-four".

Bike is for 150 OBO (and don't give me no panzy prices)


----------



## crashplayer19 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wasn't from Craigslist but I felt it would have a home here...


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

This one speaks for itself!

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/2145209924.html

2007 Gary Fisher Bike. Paragon Genesis Geometry - Highly Customized - $1800 (Roseville, CA)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-01-05, 11:12AM PST

2007 Gary Fisher Bike. Paragon Genesis Geometry - Highly Customized - SPAM Racing . Fresh Service. BOA Head, Profile Design. Zonic Handle Bars. Profile Design Grips. King Bearings. Rock Shock Suspension. Rolf Touring Wheels. Urraco Disc Brakes. Shimano, De Ore XT Shifters and Derailers. CatEYE Cordelss 2 Computer. Mirrycle Mirror. Rock-Shock Post w/Serfas Saddle. Bag Rack. Topeak Mini-Blaster Tire Pump. Double Bottle Holders. Bontrager Crank. Shimano Pedals. Extra Wheels and Tires - Race Disk Trail w/Disk Brakes.

Compare at somewhat similar bikes (This one is loaded with more features than we can find elsewhere) for well in excess of the $1,800 sale price here.

This is a Licensed Private Investigation Company. Any games or scams, either by telephone, or in person, will be met with vigorous and unpleasant offensive measures. We're nice guys and easy to deal with otherwise!

Call [a$$hat] during reasonable hours at 916-[RIP-OFFF] Thank you!


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*I might get this one....*

http://glensfalls.craigslist.org/bik/2081846583.html

21 Speed Mongoose Flow, full suspension women's trail bike. This bike is in great shape and is dying for the right person to own her. Shimano gears and brakes this bike has a total of 2 hours on it. *This is a perfect gift idea for someone who loves to be outdoors and wants to be taken seriously when riding!!! *Original list price $300, moving however so everything must go!!!!


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

Trek Bike - $800

Date: 2011-01-26, 8:12PM MST

Hi,
Poor college student who has no use for his racing bike anymore
its a vintage 1982 trek bike with amazing parts on it
It's in perfect condition and ready to be ridden
It's a 53cm all steel frame
Email me for pics and more information
thanks


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

There is a bike in my area that is a tandem that seats 8! Custom bike that they are asking $3000 for. The main frame is like a table that has leafs in it, where it can be changed from 3 to 4 riders (just add a section in the middle). Then there is a baby seat built in on the back, and to top that off there is a "trail a bike" add-on to the rear that seats 3. And from memory each person (except the baby) has their own cranks and handlebars. They have a 16ft (I think) enclosed trailer that they use to haul it to the bike trail. haha WTF?! I tried to find it and couldn't, will post pics if I can.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

Umm ok, I'll take it


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I think I'll pass on the whole bike for $45 (what a great deal by the way) and I'd just like to buy the frame/fork ($30) and the cables/levers ($15)


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

I just want the gooseneck...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

In my local Craigslist, some idiot kid selling a bmx frame (what a suprise!) stated that when he repainted the frame (don't worry it is a good paintjob haha rattlecan) he also got a new headset for the frame. But he bought the wrong headset which didn't fit. So his friend's dad smashed it into the frame with a hammer and now it won't come out. But he assures everyone that it will work perfectly. If I can find this post I will show it here. I just thought that was hilarious.


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

*Specialized StumpJumper For Sale - $550 (Carlsbad, Ca)*

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/2260916278.html

My loss is your gain! I'm moving overseas and can't take my bike with me. I originally bought this 1992 StumpJumper Mountain Bike for $1800 brand new and because of circumstances, it's been in storage for 15 years.

It's in near perfect condition and definitely a must see!

I'm willing to let go of the bike for $550.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/2260876890.html

selling 2 trek bikes (Cincinnati )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-03-11, 11:08PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Selling 2 bikes great condition best offer, i need money quick. Please call me at (330) 280-3694 for any questions or offers.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Not bike related but it's a craigslist wtf, can anyone understand this?

lifted on 35s (my house)

93 lifted chevy full size blazer on 35 s 4x4 black 350 motor duals chrome wheels body aint a1 nice thoe 2 door 7inch lift 3800 or trade ? 367 0563 no bs calls ir trades can send pics


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

Not on craigslist, but definately a WTF!


----------



## miibmiib (Jul 2, 2006)

JCullen said:


> Not on craigslist, but definately a WTF!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha Reminds me of this bike :lol:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Haha Reminds me of this bike :lol:


Dang, that's what I'm doing wrong! I need to shove a fork through her throat, then mount her.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Craigslist said:


> Hi Giant Bike Frame just $2 bucks!
> 
> Let me know if you want to pick up.


I know why it's $2... They installed the fork sideways! :eekster:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like the author has already been hitting the bong!


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Not bike related but it's a craigslist wtf, can anyone understand this?
> 
> lifted on 35s (my house)
> 
> 93 lifted chevy full size blazer on 35 s 4x4 black 350 motor duals chrome wheels body aint a1 nice thoe 2 door 7inch lift 3800 or trade ? 367 0563 no bs calls ir trades can send pics


Sure, I speak *******, let me translate:

For sale is my 1993 2-door full size Chevy Blazer with 35" tires and seven inch suspension lift. Four Wheel Drive with a 350 cubic inch V-8 engine with dual exhaust and chrome wheels. The body has some minor damage from me running into trees while out four wheeling. I will accept $3,800 in either cash or meth. Please don't waste my time as I'm too busy to even post a picture of it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

GpzGuy said:


> Sure, I speak *******, let me translate:
> 
> For sale is my 1993 2-door full size Chevy Blazer with 35" tires and seven inch suspension lift. Four Wheel Drive with a 350 cubic inch V-8 engine with dual exhaust and chrome wheels. The body has some minor damage from me running into trees while out four wheeling. I will accept $3,800 in either cash or meth. Please don't waste my time as I'm too busy to even post a picture of it.


Thanks for clearing that up :lol:


----------



## SLOCanucker (Sep 8, 2010)

+1 That was a perfect translation... you fine sir have talent! :rockon:



GpzGuy said:


> Sure, I speak *******, let me translate:
> 
> For sale is my 1993 2-door full size Chevy Blazer with 35" tires and seven inch suspension lift. Four Wheel Drive with a 350 cubic inch V-8 engine with dual exhaust and chrome wheels. The body has some minor damage from me running into trees while out four wheeling. I will accept $3,800 in either cash or meth. Please don't waste my time as I'm too busy to even post a picture of it.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

GpzGuy said:


> Sure, I speak *******, let me translate:
> 
> For sale is my 1993 2-door full size Chevy Blazer with 35" tires and seven inch suspension lift. Four Wheel Drive with a 350 cubic inch V-8 engine with dual exhaust and chrome wheels. The body has some minor damage from me running into trees while out four wheeling. I will accept $3,800 in either cash or meth. Please don't waste my time as I'm too busy to even post a picture of it.


:thumbsup: :eekster:


----------



## crashplayer19 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://reading.craigslist.org/bik/2266061469.html

"Bike is worth more then asking price"....Maybe 15 years ago....


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

not biking related- but definatley hilarious. a real email response to someone's ad. check it out
http://www.dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=84


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

*21 speed MONGOOSE - $300 (Winston Salem)*

26 inch, 21 speed, XR 250 Mongoose. Bought for $1200 new!! Just not being used so its got to go. 336-409-6820










https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/bik/2272276209.html


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

I hope and pray they didn't...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rockNnachos said:


> 26 inch, 21 speed, XR 250 Mongoose. Bought for $1200 new!! Just not being used so its got to go. 336-409-6820
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 'buying' this bike - I'll keep ya posted (he lives close enough )


----------



## San Marcos (Feb 9, 2011)

highdelll said:


> I'm 'buying' this bike - I'll keep ya posted (he lives close enough )


Im excited to hear how it goes:lol:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, nothin so far - only a few minutes ago, so.. ')

here's the initial...


> Hey there!
> Is that Mountain Bike you listed still for sale?
> -Hyde


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Did you tell him it might be rare?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

> Hey there!
> Is that Mountain Bike you listed still for sale?
> -Hyde


His Reply:


> Yes


My Reply:


> Hey Evan,
> Cool!
> What can you tell me about it?
> I used to ride BMX back in the day and the Mongooses (Mongeese?) I had were awesome!
> ...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

WTF!
http://cgi.ebay.com/KHS-Tandemania-Comp-Tandem-24-Speed-Bike-/140523460423?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item20b7d9d747


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> WTF!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KHS-Tandemania-Comp-Tandem-24-Speed-Bike-/140523460423?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item20b7d9d747


So they took picture of the bike with the bars/wheel spun around. 

What's your point?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mtnbikej said:


> So they took picture of the bike with the bars/wheel spun around.
> 
> What's your point?


W the F!


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*X post from DH*

Very Rare Downhill Beast for sale
Just too funny...

http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/2268204582.html


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Katana said:


> Very Rare Downhill Beast for sale
> Just too funny...
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/2268204582.html


Hey, that thing can handle long jumps!


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Katana said:


> Very Rare Downhill Beast for sale
> Just too funny...
> 
> http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/2268204582.html


40 pounds!


----------



## Tweek218 (May 18, 2010)

highdelll said:


> His Reply:
> 
> My Reply:


lol, any reply?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Tweek218 said:


> lol, any reply?


none yet - I wonder if he sold it out from under me!


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

http://modesto.craigslist.org/bik/2278912723.html

I know someone here will buy this one.


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

*Its not cragslist but it IS a WTF!*

An eBay WTF

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-ELECTRIC-GASOLINE-HYBRID-MONGOOSE-24SPD-BICYCLE-/180643458698?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2a0f306e8a


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

rockNnachos said:


> An eBay WTF


Triple Brakes! That's almost like a double-rainbow!

BTW that is the most godawful contraption I have ever witnessed.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

rockNnachos said:


> An eBay WTF
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-ELECTRIC-GASOLINE-HYBRID-MONGOOSE-24SPD-BICYCLE-/180643458698?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2a0f306e8a


WHOA! Talk about a big W T F !:eekster:


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> https://modesto.craigslist.org/bik/2278912723.html
> 
> I know someone here will buy this one.


That last sentence is priceless!!!

Electric Downhill bike.......


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

jtmartino said:


> Triple Brakes! That's almost like a double-rainbow!


Naw... I've seen that on tandem mountain bikes before. I do agree that the 'bike' is hideous though.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I finally got some Craigslist WTF pictures off of my iPod :thumbsup: Here they are.

Custom built "chopper" from a walmart kids bike. Asking price was way too much.









Home made full suspension









And finally that crazy tandem I talked about a few posts ago. The tandem itself is a 3 person bike. The frame comes apart and like putting a leaf in a table, you can add or take away a spot on the bike. It is pictured as a 2 person. And the "tag along" can seat 4. In another pic that I do not have anymore there was another childseat on the back of the bike...so this thing seats 8...asking price was very high. The owners used an enclosed trailer to transport it to the trails.


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

Triple brakes, that's for when it gets all Toyota on you.


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

You just gotta love Craigslist


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

JCullen said:


> That last sentence is priceless!!!
> 
> Electric Downhill bike.......


He's going green, like a Prius.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

mongoose professional - $600 (bullitt)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-03-28, 7:15AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i'm selling a mongoose 21 speed professional mountain bike, XR-150, light weight aluminum alloy, shimano equipped. this bike originally sold new for $2,695.00 it's in excellent condition ready to ride i just need to sell it to someone who is into bicycles, i've gotten too old to ride. if you are interested please call me, i will not return texts or e-mails. (502) four nine 2- 3433

http://louisville.craigslist.org/bik/2290682775.html


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Someone must have told him they sell these at Walmart for under $200 because the ad has changed.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Kona0197 said:


> Someone must have told him they sell these at Walmart for under $200 because the ad has changed.


That's funny. I sent him a text and told him it's worth about $25.


----------



## Lastshot (Apr 26, 2008)

*This one is just filled with errors...*
http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/bik/2291696429.html
_"for sale 2 light wight 21 speed suspesion shocks mongoose and micargi - $75 (queens )

for sale mongoos mountain light wight aluminum suspesion shocks 21 gear shimano aluminum rims wheel for only 75.00 --- and also i have for sale one more bike for sale mountain bike by micargi m-50 light bike 21 speed shimano gear alminum rims for only 75.00 i live by bus .and near by subwauys train station at queens .email me if you interested thank you."
_

*This is totally a mountain bike....*
http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/bik/2292457688.html
_"For sale I have a fully decked out 22 inch hybrid / mountain bike. Bike is 21 speeds. The stem has been modified and is extended to accomodate TALL riders. If you are 6 feet or taller this is the bike for you. Some of the features of this bike:

- Double butted steel frame construction. This is not a cheap aluminum frame department store bike.
- Toe clips
- Rear metal rack - great for a commuter bag or a pannier (I am also selling a commuter bag if you are interested)
- Front and rear fenders - great for riding around in wet or raining weather
- Shimano DEORE XT derailleur (21 speed) 
- Gel seat - super comfortable"_


----------



## Millinium (May 3, 2009)

I love Gary Busey as much as the next guy......but come on!

http://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/2292582734.html

This Selle Italia Turbomatic 2 was on my bike while it was boxed and making it's way around the luggage carousel at LNK airport in Nebraska. I pulled the case off to the side and while waiting for my Hello Kitty duffel I noticed Gary Busey waiting behind me with his hand resting on my bike box. This seat was inside the bike box that movie star Gary Busey rested his hand on for nearly thirty seconds. This is THAT seat!! I have no certificate of authenticity, just memories I'll cherish for a lifetime. No low-ballers, I know what I've got here.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/2294617481.html

One weird looking bicycle...
yamaha r6 2005 black/black


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

jseko said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/2294617481.html
> 
> One weird looking bicycle...
> yamaha r6 2005 black/black


It was mis-categorized, or spread around the wrong areas purposely. So what?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

jtmartino said:


> It was mis-categorized, or spread around the wrong areas purposely. So what?


That's a huge deal to the "Craigslist Police"...you know, random people that flag everything because they think it makes them a better person for "cleaning up Craigslist and making it better for all".


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Found this lovely post in the "wanted" section.

"will haul of old rims with or without tires. any size. please email and let me no what you have.. no diesel tires"

Uh, sorry sir..I only have diesel tires. No rubber tires left. Ran out of gasoline tires too.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ...
> Uh, sorry sir..I only have diesel tires. No rubber tires left. Ran out of gasoline tires too.


well, he wont get your business then.
I'd move on to someone who can appreciate diesel tires


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

The list just keeps getting bigger!

http://modesto.craigslist.org/bik/2296842188.html

For comparison. http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2004&Brand=Trek&Model=3500&Type=bike

Im sure glad bikes are appreciating so rapidly!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> The list just keeps getting bigger!
> 
> http://modesto.craigslist.org/bik/2296842188.html
> 
> ...


That's awesome and I will take two for that price. LOL


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

BMX Bike! Rides GREAT!!

Date: 2011-03-31, 12:21PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

BMX Bike! Specialized Fuse 3 - Custom 2008

Paid $375 but put around $1000 into it total.

The whole back wheel is custom as well as minor things like bar ends, valve caps, the seat, inner tubes, and etc. The bike has some scratches but other wise in good shape. Rides GREAT!! Asking $495 OBO. Make offer!!

Email me back if you want to see some pictures!

Thanks

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

I've talked to this bratty kid and he gets very offended when you mention that his bike is not worth that much. He didn't include it this post but his previous asking prices were over $600 and firm..if you know anything about bmx it'd be worth around $250 max as-is.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

specialized bike - $250 (florece ky )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-04-02, 5:30PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you are really interested you can call or text me I have about 1400 in it and its a pedal bike 
Cash only 
Pickup only 
Call or text 859912****

Could you be any lazier?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> specialized bike - $250 (florece ky )
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-04-02, 5:30PM EDT
> ...


I wouldn't put my # out there like that. That's what PM's are for.

Ooopps, sorry, I thougt I was at a different thread, I get it now.


----------



## desrcr (Feb 8, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I wouldn't put my # out there like that. That's what PM's are for.
> /QUOTE]
> Really, I own a small business and my # is commonly put everywhere.


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

Not bike related, but a bit odd.

http://winnipeg.en.craigslist.ca/pet/2302899862.html

Genuine Australian Racing Guinea Pigs (Winnipeg)
Date: 2011-04-03, 12:29PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Genuine Australian Racing Guinea Pigs Up For Adoption:

Let your child be the envy of all of his or hers classmates. These soft furry creatures are not only great pets, but are considerably faster than any land based mammal (except maybe the cheetah) in the 100 metre sprint.

While these amazing animals may eat more raw meat per day than the average lion, and have a highly accelerated metabolism which results in a lifespan of about one month, they are still a highly sought after family pet. Now available for a limited time in Canada, due to an animal importation loophole in Customs regulations that will soon be closed. Adopt a breeding pair, and set up your own business. Guaranteed profits!

We have a wide variety of animals to choose from. Contact us today, because they will be adopted before you know it. As you can see from the attached images, these guinea pigs are virtually indistinguishable from the average variety.

Disclaimer:

Do not leave any of these animals unattended with the following: cats, smaller dogs, sheep, poultry, or children under 12 years old. Make sure to feed your guinea pig three times per day. We cannot be held responsible for any damages resulting from neglecting this requirement. Do NOT release any of these animals into the wild, either on purpose or accidentally.

* Location: Winnipeg
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

*one speed vintage steel frame - $175 (nassau)*

nice one speed coaster brake
steel frame
new rims & tire, clean
sweet smooth ride for not a lot of $










https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/bik/2302872470.html

Yup, when I want to sell something, I hide 20% of it behind a tree.:skep:


----------



## Lastshot (Apr 26, 2008)

This one is too long to post
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/bik/2306374661.html

And $250!?!?!
http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/bik/2305556813.html


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Anyone tell him that you can pick up that bike at Walmart for half that price?


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

*nice shifters*

obviously full of crap... it even says x7 on the shifters...

are we supposed to believe that they fit so poorly in that foam aswell?

http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/2307855306.html


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Really wish people would post pictures on listings.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, not Craigslist, but it's Pinkbike. Same difference.

"Location: Orcutt , California , United States
Date: Apr-06-2011 8:11:31
Category: DJ/Street/Park Bikes
Phone Number:	
Price: $800 USD

I *have an 09 STP for sale or trade for large quantities of weed*. I just dont ride anymore and im just looking to get some money to put towards my truck for a lift, exhaust, intake, wheels, and components and coaxials (if anyone wants to trade).
The parts are: 
- Argyle 318 forks
- Sunline V1 29.5" bars
- ODI Rogue grips
- Avid Juicy 3 Brakes
- Truvativ Holzfeller Stem
- Truvativ Holzfeller 175 Cranks
- Mavic EX315 Rims on Formula hubs
- Kenda Small Block 8's 2.35" Tires
- Gusset SS Kit
- Sealed Giant Pedals
Message me if you're interested and make an offer or text me at 805714xxxx"


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Really wish people would post pictures on listings.


pictures? why post pictures when some don'e even give any info at all except a price!!!

http://richmond.craigslist.org/bik/2312060536.html


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Used bar tape - $30 (Dublin)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-04-08, 9:16AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Used (pre-curled) bar tape. Having trouble stretching out that new bar tape? This stuff is pre-stretched and curled for simple installation. Small tears and abrasions are helpful markers to ensure you are installing correctly!

Color is black with small "corky flecks". Comes with original ill fitting bar plugs.

Brand is Bontrager and per Bontrager tradition it is inferior quality at a superior price!

If a bidding war erupts and tops $50 I will throw in a roll of Black Electric "Finishing Tape"

Location: Dublin
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

:lol:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Since when did Manitou make a complete bike?

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/2323265165.html


----------



## super88 (Feb 22, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Since when did Manitou make a complete bike?
> 
> http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/2323265165.html


Since about '91. This was around in the mid nineties. I wanted one REAL bad.

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1994_Manitou_FS.htm


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I stand corrected. Email that sale maybe you could finally get one.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Uh, what?


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> Uh, what?


Where is Strockton?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Katana said:


> Where is Strockton?


Near Lordi & Trarcy. Down the road from Sarcramernto.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

super88 said:


> Since about '91. This was around in the mid nineties. I wanted one REAL bad.
> 
> http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1994_Manitou_FS.htm


Except they all cracked. And if you own one that isn't cracked, that means you don't ride it.

Cool looking bikes, but very poor execution on their tubing selection.


----------



## blkcheerio (Jan 10, 2011)

For Sale: Bicycle Consultant
Price: $20/hr

Before investing in an expensive bike, you should know what you're getting into. You need a bike that meets your needs, fits your body, and is a joy to ride. Unfortunately, however, bikes shops can be dishonest in their salesmanship. Since they receive their bikes on a semi-regular basis, they're incentivized to sell bikes to customers regardless of whether the bike is the right fit for them. I've met customers who way too much on bikes that are way too small, or too big, or too fancy. Why? Because the bike shop said that was the perfect bike for the customer (and it wasn't).

Having worked as a professional bicycle mechanic (and shop manager) in the Cleveland bike scene for years, I know the in's and out's of bike shops. My expertise can help you:
Find a bike that fits your body
Find a bike that meets your needs
Learn which bike brands offer the best bang for your buck (and which ones wont)
Learn about the engineering behind bicycle design, and what that means for you
Negotiate the best price for your bike
Learn the basics of how to maintain your bike
Learn what accessories you should (or shouldn't) invest in.
Learn which bike shops have good or bad reputations with their customers.
My services are available on an hourly basis. Feel free to contact me, and we can meet up and help you get the right bike for you.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Crankshaft


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

http://redding.craigslist.org/bik/2342878727.html


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

Fiskare said:


> http://redding.craigslist.org/bik/2342878727.html


*
"carbon fiber frame ultra lite steel"*

WOW! Now that's high tech!


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

Both of the bikes are pretty cool, if they are as described. The spelling and the price are the WTFs. I have seen the CF trek in a pawn shop complete for $100. YMMV.


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

Fiskare said:


> https://redding.craigslist.org/bik/2342878727.html


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

XCSKIBUM said:


> *
> "carbon fiber frame ultra lite steel"*
> 
> WOW! Now that's high tech!


Carbon fiber with steel lugs. A big WTF on the price thugh.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Gosh if only these people had a clue that 1. they are dumb 2. their CL post are now on here to be laughed at and 3. they are dumb


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

Pack of cigarettes must be in this bag...

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/2342905927.html

camel pack - $20 (canyon lake)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-04-23, 4:30PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 liter camel pack 3 pockets great condition $20 text jon (951)452-8772

• Location: canyon lake 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2342905927


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Fiskare said:


> https://redding.craigslist.org/bik/2342878727.html


re-posting with text/pic for interwebs perpetuity...

*Specailized Bike $2000.00(cost/ 5k) - $2000 (Redding)*

Specialized ( Works)- carbon fiber frame ultra lite steel (very lite weight) looks new,- /Sumano xtr equipped/2 sets of foot peddles/ 31 in frame from ground to bar/ with Judy shocks which may leek some air occasionally,otherwise-perfect condition. Cost $5300.00new will sell for $2000.00 Also have a Raliegh grand sport 10 speed with Compenialo derailer in excellent condition less than 40 miles used kept in grage 40 years like new $400.00 Call 530-949-6980










Wow... just wow. Some people...


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Actually, I remember that Specialized from '91 or '92. Great bike. Number of my friends raced on them. Not certain about the $5300 msrp though.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

"Fixie Specialized (Lightest Bike Ever) - $400 (Antioch )

Date: 2011-04-30, 6:59PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

This is my fixed gear bike. It comes with everything you see here: 
Specialized Frame 
White Super Deep V Wheelset 
Great Crankset 
Good Chain 
Okay Pedals 
Great headset with carbon fiber spacers. 
White bullhorn bar and Black bar with black ourys 
White Top Tube, Brand New 
Straps and cages

Everything is great on the bike. There are 2 spokes that are minorly messed up. One is a little bent, but can be fixed and the other is taped in place. Nothing big, but the bike is still 100% safe to ride. It is the lightest bike i have ever seen. I got it 3 months ago, and i dont ride a lot anymore, so im selling it. Im asking for about $400 obo. Im not selling it apart, im selling it as a whole. No trades. Text me at (925....































"

_Carbon fiber spacers make the headset great, you know._


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Actually not too bad, I just like the frank sincerity of the post. :thumbsup: 
Specialized Stump Jumper - $219 (burlingame)

Date: 2011-04-30, 8:27PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

We bought this bike at a storage locker auction. Had our bike dude get it ready for sale. 
Rides great. Now, we admit that we don't know **** about mountain bikes but we do 
know they are expensive as hell. If you like the photos come visit us in Burlingame/Millbrae 
and take a ride for free. If you like it, buy it. Simple and inexpensive.

We don't know all the particulars about the parts, brakes, etc but if you ride you will 
know more than us. What we know is that we are offering this bike very inexpensively.

Thanks and call J at (650)....Do it today, and live like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

Another gem

http://redding.craigslist.org/bik/2358847315.html

Gold spraypainted bike going @ $48.00

Reason4sale: Don't like it anymore.

Last time I rode it, it was in perfect condention and there were no problems with it what so ever. The only problem now: I no longer own a working pump and have no idea if the tires are any good.If you'd like to come over and view the bike for yourself, go ahead and let's set a date&time.

Orginal color underneath all spraypaint: Bright Pink.

Another additional notice: I bet my mother that I could sell this bike on here, so please email me ASAP!!!

SOLD AS IS

[email protected]


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Fiskare said:


> Another gem
> 
> http://redding.craigslist.org/bik/2358847315.html
> 
> ...


HAHA -that is adorable!

I'm gonna post this on my FB page (I'm a Redding local) to see if we can't prove this girl right and get her some cash in her pocket. If you're local, do the same :thumbsup:
I especially like the price, not just the "$49" trick, but even one less


----------



## caspio (Apr 30, 2010)

Custom tall bike. Looks like you won't have to worry about bottom bracket clearance or pedal strikes.

https://chico.craigslist.org/bik/2358345787.html


----------



## hanzo111 (Apr 16, 2011)

07-02-10, 07:29 AM

I'm sure this has been posted but its funny
as hell. there are too many pages to dig threw
on here so here goes. sorry if its a dupe.
Eh, those Canadians 
http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/bik/1818360923.html

Here it is in case the ad expires:

Me - We need to talk 
ME - I... I don't think we should see each other anymore

XTC = What! Why?

ME - It's not you, I swear.

XTC - I'm too big... that's it isn't it!

ME = no, not at all... Hell, I'm 6'. technically I'm too big for you.

XTC - Is it my shifters? You don't like the Deore's anymore...

ME - No! I'm telling you it's me, you're perfect. You ride better than any other bike

XTC - What!!! you ass hole! you've been riding other bikes! 
XTC - god I can't believe you!

ME - Yes, ok I admit it! you're just too... hybrid for me.

XTC - Her shocks are bigger aren't they.

ME - god dammit, can we not... please.

XTC - I hate you. As soon as I find someone new I'm leaving.

ME - hahaha, don't make me laugh, what are you gunna do, post a classified on Craigslist?

.... ... ... ...

F**k you Giant.XTC 2.... I hate you... even though we were only together for less than a year, you let me ride you maybe 10 times! I never want to see you again. 
Here are all the naked pictures I have of you... I hope everyone see's what a skank you are. 
sl*t
pickup only


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Super high end ladies Schwinn Mountain bike w' LED light & helmet - $100 (Dayton Belmont)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-05-06, 7:56PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Great shape Schwinn MTN (almost new) everything good tires n tubes excellent hold 70 psi. super bright LED light, quick release seatpost for super easy adjustment, quick release aluminum rims for easy transport. green helmet. Super easy click shift never miss a gear. call 838-****

WOW sounds like a SUPER awesome bike! Sorry all, I didn't save the link or picture in time and the author has deleted it. Not that it was a worthy enough bike to have its picture on this site :lol:


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

hanzo111 said:


> 07-02-10, 07:29 AM
> 
> I'm sure this has been posted but its funny
> as hell. there are too many pages to dig threw
> ...


That's awesome.


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

highdelll said:


> HAHA -that is adorable!
> 
> I'm gonna post this on my FB page (I'm a Redding local) to see if we can't prove this girl right and get her some cash in her pocket. If you're local, do the same :thumbsup:
> I especially like the price, not just the "$49" trick, but even one less


http://redding.craigslist.org/bik/2358847315.html

lol Down to $15.


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

Millinium said:


> I love Gary Busey as much as the next guy......but come on!
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/2292582734.html
> 
> This Selle Italia Turbomatic 2 was on my bike while it was boxed and making it's way around the luggage carousel at LNK airport in Nebraska. I pulled the case off to the side and while waiting for my Hello Kitty duffel I noticed Gary Busey waiting behind me with his hand resting on my bike box. This seat was inside the bike box that movie star Gary Busey rested his hand on for nearly thirty seconds. This is THAT seat!! I have no certificate of authenticity, just memories I'll cherish for a lifetime. No low-ballers, I know what I've got here.


So they want $210 for a seat that a famous person didn't touch?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

It's "super awesome", retails for $699 online, and you're selling it for only $300? Sign me up!

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/bik/2374346969.html


> Full Suspension Mountain Bike - $300 (Bedford)
> 
> Date: 2011-05-11, 2:05AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

marpilli said:


> It's "super awesome", retails for $699 online, and you're selling it for only $300? Sign me up!
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/bik/2374346969.html


 http://www.policebikestore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=cbs&Product_Code=cadillac-mds24-bike


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

ranier said:


> re-posting with text/pic for interwebs perpetuity...
> 
> *Specailized Bike $2000.00(cost/ 5k) - $2000 (Redding)*
> 
> ...


Compenialo! Must be nice!


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

Gofannon said:


> http://www.policebikestore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=cbs&Product_Code=cadillac-mds24-bike


I paid $380 (new) for mine, shipped.

It really isn't a bad bike for that price.

I put a better fork & shock on mine & put $3000+ trouble free miles on it last year, about equally split between tarmac, gravel roads/abondoned RR beds & trails in the Adirondacks.

I had my 1st significant malfunction after another $200 miles this spring. The freehub developed a click once every revolution. A $40 Deore hub to replace the non servicable freehub cured that. Laced & trued the wheel myself. Good as new now.


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

XCSKIBUM said:


> I paid $380 (new) for mine, shipped.
> 
> It really isn't a bad bike for that price.
> 
> ...


That's retail for a new bike. He is quoting the website word for word and wants the new price for a used bike. A crappy Kent bike at that.


----------



## corleone (Mar 19, 2006)

For 600 bucks i'll just have to pass on it.

Specialized HardRock mountain bike - $600 (Chester, VA)

Date: 2011-05-05, 10:04PM EDT

Specialized HardRock mountain bike hybrid + 2 water bottles / holders + Cateye front headlight + underseat gear bag + toolkit + lock for sale. I'm moving to a new place and really need to downsize quickly.

Location: Chester, VA
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

http://charlottesville.craigslist.org/bik/2365106060.html


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

Gofannon said:


> That's retail for a new bike. He is quoting the website word for word and wants the new price for a used bike. A crappy Kent bike at that.


Yes I know & agree. I meant that $380 for a new one was not bad. $300 for a used one is a bit much since it still has the crappy Gila fork.

At one time they were going for $594 on most online retailers. Last spring 2 online stores had the price reduced to $389.99 shipped. I got an additional $10 1st time buyer discount from the store I purchased mine from.

Some places had them for $794. Sears was one of them. I tried to get them to pricematch but they wouldn't.

To be honest, IMO the Cadillac badge killed sales. For the money, those are fairly decent bikes apart from the crappy fork & KS shock.

After about 500 miles I found some mis-alignment in the rear suspension. I e-mailed some PIX to the retailer on a Monday & had a new replacement bike @ my house on Friday. They paid for the return shipping too. I can't complain about kent's customer service, but my retailer had a lot to do W/their quick response.


----------



## imsorrywhat (Oct 30, 2010)

*Is that you Pee-Wee?*

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/2380161531.html


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

Antique. If I'm not wrong that western flyer might be worth a little money.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

ziglaf said:


> Antique. If I'm not wrong that western flyer might be worth a little money.


Especially in that condition.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

....and another

http://redding.craigslist.org/bik/2383054300.html

LIGHTER THAN A FEATHER STRONGER THAN SUPERMAN


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

http://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/2383339438.html

Must be lighter and stronger than yours!


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> http://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/2383339438.html
> 
> Must be lighter and stronger than yours!


Damn a Titanium frame for $200 bones, you better jump on that!!!


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/bik/2392735627.html

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/bik/2391689926.html
I bike to school O


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/bik/2393291070.html

DIAMOND BACK MAUNTAIN BIKE - $120 (LANCASTER)

Date: 2011-05-20, 3:43PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

CHJECK IT OUT 26'' SUPER LIGHT *ALUMINUM EVERYTHING*...TEXT 310-597-5360...MAKE ME AN OFFER AND TAKE IT

Location: LANCASTER
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2393291070


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

CHJECK IT OUT 26'' SUPER LIGHT [B said:


> ALUMINUM EVERYTHING[/B]...TEXT 310-597-5360...MAKE ME AN OFFER AND TAKE IT


I like aluminium,none of those other nasty, inferior metals like titanium


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

wickedone31 said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/bik/2393291070.html
> 
> (LANCASTER)
> 
> ...


Kinda sad that I live right outside there.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Kinda useless to turn a Trek Y bike into a recumbent if you use a suspension fork on the front.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

*What is "rough rider" supposed to mean? *

Custom Built for the rough rider in mind. 21 Speed. Fully tuned and ready to ride. Must see and take for a test ride. Please call . Thanks.......

http://modesto.craigslist.org/bik/2400709744.html


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Found this on the "barter" page...sounds a bit sketchy










*edit* I flagged for "best of craigslist"

And this on the bike page. The owner stated that it was a Santa Cruz...the posting is down I believe and I cannot find it. Check out that fork! haha on such a nice bike! What a shame! I think he said it was a fox fork


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

Not so much a WTF I guess, but just another ******* selling a used BD bike for full retail.

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/bik/2399865593.html



> *2010 Motobecane Mirage Sport - $400 (Arnold )*
> 
> What we have here is an all aluminum Motobecane Mirage sport road bike.
> -the frame is a 61cm which is usually ridden by a rider that is 6 foot to 6 foot 3"
> ...


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

ARE YOU PEOPLE INSANE ?? - $500 (CRAP BIKES)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/2400776799.html


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

*Midget bike (Munchkin Land) $50*

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2402437010.html 



> *Midget bike - $50 (Munchkin Land)*
> 
> Date: 2011-05-25, 2:56PM CDT
> 
> ...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

marpilli said:


> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2402437010.html


:lol: :lol: :lol: All 6 foot 3 of me rode one of those once :thumbsup:


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

> > https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/bik/2404002023.html
> >
> > bicycle wheel truing stand - $750
> >
> > ...


Is that thing made of solid gold or something?? :eekster:


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Custom Built for the rough rider in mind. 21 Speed. Fully tuned and ready to ride. Must see and take for a test ride. Please call . Thanks.......
> 
> http://modesto.craigslist.org/bik/2400709744.html


Should've bolded the *heavy *part.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Seems fishy... :skep:

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2408933543.html



> *Mountain bike*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-05-29, 7:53AM CDT
> ...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

marpilli said:


> Seems fishy... :skep:
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2408933543.html


I'd say "Use my tax money to buy a new bike dumba$$".


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned. 

If I had an extra $100 I'd buy it just to goof around on it.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2408991404.html



> *motobecane outcast 29 converted to fixed gear - $100 (75208)*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-05-29, 8:55AM CDT
> ...


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Found this on the "barter" page...sounds a bit sketchy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

That handlebar thingy doesn't look quite right, but I can't figure it out..

https://batonrouge.craigslist.org/bik/2408018802.html


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

rlouder said:


> That handlebar thingy doesn't look quite right, but I can't figure it out..
> 
> https://batonrouge.craigslist.org/bik/2408018802.html


It's the new fad...cruiser bars :lol:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds painful.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dion said:


> Sounds painful.
> 
> View attachment 617547


Thats better than in the rear.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Thats better than in the rear.


sword fight! :lol:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

*oh, the Horro!*

*Horro Mountain Bike - $300 (Irving,TX)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-02, 1:06PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

horro 21 speed mountain bike for sale. color is red,black and gold.good condition.been in storage for two years.will sell for 300.00 or best offer. everything is original.

•Location: Irving,TX 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/bik/2417027169.html


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/2423093218.html

Date: 2011-06-05, 4:55PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Medium sized aluminum Mongoose xr200 with disc brake, swift arriv aero double wall deep-V front wheel and Alex rear wheel *with cassette*. Whole bike is in great condition









SWEET the cassette is included thats a great deal!!!! Normally you'd have to go out and buy a cassette when you buy a bike, but the fact that it's included is awesome!!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/big/bik/2428957619.html

Only used as a commutter........:skep::lol:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/big/bik/2426826335.html
Last "complete" bike I had, had a chain....


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/bik/2428420252.html
Great bike,really light.could use a. Bit of work.like a front brake cable and paint is a little bit scratched. But rides perfect. 17inch frame. I'm 6.3 ft tall and rides fine for me.

* Location: Guilford
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

I was about to purchase my new DH rig but then I saw that it "needs some work" too bad


----------



## boys5 (Jun 6, 2011)

i'm scouring the boston pages this week - lots of junk out there! where are the bargins!

-jb


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

From my lovely local Craigslist community...


"LOT'S OF CHROME! If you're like most humans, you like shiny things. If for some reason, you've evolved to not be attracted to shiny, well...the good news is that most humans like shiny things, and you'll get a lot of attention."


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I usually just glance through the "wanted" section just to see if I have anything people want...and I just found this..pretty damn gross in my opinion.

Used Sexual Toys (Loveland, OH)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-09, 2:30PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am interested in buying up all of your used sex toys. I would like to get as many as I can before Saturday night. I have a large orgy to attend and will pay for the play toys! ;] 937912****

• Location: Loveland, OH 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I usually just glance through the "wanted" section just to see if I have anything people want...and I just found this..pretty damn gross in my opinion.
> 
> Used Sexual Toys (Loveland, OH)
> 
> ...


:lol:
I went camping with my friends last week. And we're a bunch of teenagers, so someone brought a blow-up doll. I left the tent in the morning, and you wanna know what I found on my sleeping bag upon my return? Yup.

So I took it home (we named him Pedro) and i posted an ad for him in the "free" section, with my friend's number. And then later I strapped him to another friend's car, for all the neighborhood to see. 

Hopefully this is the same type of situation?


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

ae111black said:


> http://honolulu.craigslist.org/big/bik/2428957619.html
> 
> Only used as a commutter........:skep::lol:


 "Commuter" To where? 5th grade???


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

A rare item...

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/2434621545.html


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

This one's not bike related, but I would like to see what the "work wenches" can do. Trail maintanance, maybe? 

http://oneonta.craigslist.org/tls/2357174304.html

.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Not bike related but was in the bike section, so its fair game.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/2449710193.html

Not a bike but Grandpa, come on! These things are hard to ride.


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*This one caught my eye*

2010 LOOK 586 R-Light CARBON ROAD BIKE LIMITED EDITION - $1600 (Phoenix)

2010 LOOK 586 R-Light (ORIGIN) CARBON ROAD BIKE, LIMITED EDITION.

SIZE: SMALL

06/200 - THIS IS THE SIXTH OF ONLY 200 MADE.

VERY LITTLE USED - NO DAMAGES - GREAT CONDITION

STEM/HANDLEBAR- Pro
BRAKE LEVERS- Sram red
FRONT DERAILLEUR- Sram red
REAR DERAILLEUR- Sram red
SHIFT LEVERS- Sram red
CRANKSETS- Sram red 53x 39T
WHELLSET- Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL
TIRES- Bontrager Race X Lite
SADDLE: Bontrager Inform
Water Bottle Cage: 2- Look (carbon)
PEDALS: Look Keo (carbon)

Location: Phoenix 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/2450787427.html

I Googled the bike and found this:
What is lighter then Light? R-Light!!! The absolute lightest frameset ever produced by Look is the Look 586 R-Light. With a special carbon blend this frame weighs in at a mere 1000 grams (considering a seat mast) and can build up to be one of the lightest best performing bikes around.

Featured here is another R&A Cycles exclusive. Built complete to weigh a super-light 12.9lbs. Built with a specially selected components the Look 586 R-Light Limited Edition isn't just a great superlight climber but ideal for strong fast paced riding where a stiff bottom bracket and drivetrain is necessary while not sacrificing compliance and stability.

Only 60 Look 586 R-Light will be distributed worlwide.

They had the price listed as $10,150.00, it was on sale for $8975.00.


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

Its a 21 speed but every since I first rode it it feels like its 25 speed! its in perfectly good condition. Only 2 months old. The color is yellow but if you just need to use it to get by its a perfectly good fit. If you are interested call 7*******0 ASK FOR TAMIKA


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

ArmedMonk said:


> 2010 LOOK 586 R-Light CARBON ROAD BIKE LIMITED EDITION - $1600 (Phoenix)
> 
> 2010 LOOK 586 R-Light (ORIGIN) CARBON ROAD BIKE, LIMITED EDITION.
> 
> ...


Dang...If I lived in Phoenix and could fit on a small frame; I'd be all over that. Of course, check with the LBS's prior to outlaying that cash. My instinct is the bike is stolen.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Double headed truck - $1000 (Shandon)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-20, 6:02PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i built this thing a couple years back for a ride at haspin it started out as a 1977 ford f150 it has a 351 mod with a auto trans a dana 44 in the front and ford 9in in the rear has 4 racing seats it has a 6in sus lift with ok 38in tires i have 4 brand new shocks that never got put on i am asking 1000 but it is O.B.O if any question my name steve can call me at 513 *******

• Location: Shandon 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/rvs/2452306929.html

I couldn't get pictures to load but basically it is two truck cabs welded back to back and slapped on a 4x4 frame. Looks horrible. So hillbilly too :lol: Haspin Acres is..well..just YouTube it to see..


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*No way I'd pay $85 for this, especially with how "cheap" the bmx community is*

Profile Cassette - $85 (Dayton)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-20, 4:59PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a single profile cassette for sale for $85.00. Laced to Araya 7x
Its missing a few spokes, but let me know if you're interested
Call or text 937-***-****

• Location: Dayton 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

http://dayton.craigslist.org/bik/2452161277.html

Again, I could not get pictures to load. Just check out the listing. Basically just a beat up 20" rear wheel missing I'd say 8 spokes. I know the Araya rims are worth some money (in good condition) but this was definitely a WTF ad for me :lol:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*$1500 for a rusted up Super V 1000*

2k Cannondale Super V 1000 - $1500 (Pickerington )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-20, 7:13PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a full suspension bike, with top of the line equipment. 
This bike has an upgraded caad swingarm. 
This is a Large Frame.

DRIVETRAIN
Crank: Raceface
Bottom Bracket: Raceface 127mm 
Cog set: Shimano XT
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR

Front Shock: Head Shock 
Rear Shock: Fox Float Vanilla RC

SHIFTERS
Front: Shimano XTR (brake/shifter combo) 
Rear: Shimano LX 9 spd

HANDLEBAR: Easton monkeylite carbonfiber downhill

BRAKES 
I.Front 
a. Lever: Shimano XT 
b. Brake: Avid cantilevers 2.0 (Magnesium) 
II.Rear 
a. Lever: Shimano XT Hydraulic (Mineral Oil) 4 piston controlled. Have set up for Front Brakes includes: Disc, Caliper, Lever. No hose because of length.
b. Brake: Shimano XT Disc

WHEELS
Rims 
Front: MavicX 221
Rear: Mavic D321 36 hole (hand built)
Hubs
Front: Shimano LX 
Rear: Shimano XT

• Location: Pickerington 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

http://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/2452454727.html

Every bolt I can see on this, and the chain, is very rusty..sounds good for $1500 right?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

*$3200 dollars retail? Yeah right...*

Found the bike on Wikipedia for $799 new.

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/2452863256.html


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/2456003392.html

EXXO HUFFY - NEGOTIABLE - $70

Thank god it's negotiable.


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol at the huffy. The must have found that on the bottom of a river and realized it sold for nearly $100 new at walmart. Who wouldn't pay $70 for a bike with daul linx suspension and index shifting system....er grip shifts....REGARDLESS OF THE QUALITY. If it wasn't so far away i'd jump all over it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Dodge Caravan Truck









Lifted El Camino









Nice handlebar position









Totally relevant tags bro


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

"1986 Team Fuji road bike from the early 90's" -from my local craigslist...WTF??? :eekster:


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/bik/2456058745.html

I especially like the whole bit about how smooth the ride is: "Sweet Jesus! She still rides like... like, a vintage silk hawaiian skirt easily gliding over 17-year old freshly-tanned, salt-dusted skin, over then seated but barely-crossed thighs, gracefully gliding over cool summer breezes and knowing smiles on a moonlit stretch of Waikiki."


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Really good deal on a complete 10 speed setup...

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/2456779642.html


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/2454145886.html

*Expensive moutain bike in new condition letting go cheap a steal call - $300 (Pasadena)*

Date: 2011-06-21, 12:39PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
I got 4 mountin bike all worth over a grand im askin 300 for one or two for 600 call for more info here the piks look them up on ebay all very expensive call asap before there gone 6264633950 guy n girls bike raleight cannondale n speailiziled ect call for mor infi
6264633950

Location: Pasadena
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

This guy will scrub your toilet for a downhill bike...

My name is James and I've been wanting to get into downhill for a couple years now I've had a few walmart mongoose bikes which I've broken doing down hill at this point I'll do anything literally anything for a downhill bike I have bout 200 cash plus me. I'll scrub ur toilets I don't care I ride a Ike everywhere so if urnin LA I'll ride there to earn a bike. It needs to be a decent downhill duel suspension bile no hard tails. My dream bike is a big hit but I'll take a trek intense Ibis diamond bak iron horse giant jus be decent. If I have to work on it no big if it's jus a frame I'll take it hopefully sum1 can help menout if not I tried thanx

• Location: Temecula area 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/2457655084.html


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Here ya go.

Oh, was it supposed to be bike-related?


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

MiniTrail said:


> http://rochester.craigslist.org/bik/2457525584.html
> IN CLASSIC UPPER CASE!!!!!
> 
> "HUFFY CANYON MULTI TERRAIN "HYBRID" BIKE, NICE STURDY BIKE, 10 SPEED, 23" BIKE, GREAT FOR FIXING UP, PROBABLY COULD USE A GOOD TUNE UP. $65 OBO "
> ...


"could use a good tune up" is an understatement!!


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Finch Platte said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> Oh, was it supposed to be bike-related?


Good gawd. :eekster:


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/2459164700.html
~!*TREK - Antelope 800 man's 26 In Mountain Bike - VIDEO & BIG PICS - $75 (ashburn, va)

Sweet, a video!


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Mad Max Death Machine*

MAD MAX DEATH MACHINE! - $30

This beast of death is up for sale. It's a classic 1987 something or other. It's light weight providing only the essentials to get you down the block and back. The uncomfortable seat will keep you to short trips to the circle K for a six pack and some smokes. When your riding this death machine there is no confusion as to whether you are out for a nice stroll through the neighborhood or you got a DUI and this is all you can ride legally. It's got some gears and they work for the most part but your not thinking about changing gears when your on this beauty of death. I will not ship it to hell and back nor will I deposit your third party out of state stale check and mail you the $5000 difference. This death machine is ready for action! Send contact info. DO IT NOW! DO IT, DO, IT DO IT, $30.00 firm!!!


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

hahahha


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Low_ said:


> hahahha


Fail


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Low_ said:


> hahahha


Missing decimal?


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

This is the entire ad:



chicken said:


> chicken (palo alto)
> 
> Date: 2011-06-26, 11:49AM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^this is not a 'WTF!!??' - 
Who doesn't like chicken...and it's free!

Ohh, I get it, it's 6-weeks old - it's probably expired. -


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey, it's a "custum red bike"!

http://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/2469724427.html



> fun to ride
> in good condition
> 
> $300 OBO
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

And this guy must be tired, he "works 24/7"!

And sir, "two seat bikes" are called tan-dumbs.

http://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/2452292779.html


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting a road bike, I just might have to jump on this one...

http://eastidaho.craigslist.org/bik/2471531164.html

bycicle - $300 (rigby)
Date: 2011-06-30, 5:30PM MDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
peugot road bike
745-1309 rigby

Location: rigby
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 0


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

ziglaf said:


> I've been thinking about getting a road bike, I just might have to jump on this one...
> 
> http://eastidaho.craigslist.org/bik/2471531164.html
> 
> ...


Steel is real, man...steel is where it's at


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Can someone tell me if this is nothing more than a repainted Walmart bike?

http://salem.craigslist.org/bik/2478961671.html


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Can someone tell me if this is nothing more than a repainted Walmart bike?
> 
> http://salem.craigslist.org/bik/2478961671.html


http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2000&Brand=KHS&Model=FXT+Trail&Type=bike

Looks to be the real deal, but I don't think I'd spend even 25$ on it..

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/bike-full/khs/2000-fxt-trail/prd_353884_95crx.aspx


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like this guy is missing a few parts for the bike.

http://salem.craigslist.org/bik/2482030334.html


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

lol, there's seems to be some pretty obvious scratches in those pics too...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

haha, yeah, copy the current year spec's - that'll do!! :thumbsup:

bike looks great tho - I'd offer 200 for it NP...

(hey y'all - copy the text and pics - or do a screen shot - these links will expire and it's no fun reading through a thread w/ expired links - plus it sucks anyways to have to click each one...)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE - copy text/photos - or do a screen grab. - you can post the link too - but you guys know it will be dead in weeks, if not, days.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

*Flippers*

I love it when people go to war on CraigsList.

First ad in the series: http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2483828735.html


> 2010 FUJI ABSOLUTE ROAD BIKE (FLAT BAR) (HASLET) $300
> 
> THIS IS AN ULTRA CLEAN 2010 FUJI ROAD BIKE WITH FLAT BAR AND CARBON FORK, 27 SPEED, 54CM, 700C WHEELS WITH CONTINENTAL TIRES 700X 25, BACK AND FRONT LIGHT FOR NIGHT RIDING AND CATEYE COMPUTER TRIP, BIKE IS READY TO RIDE CALL OR TEXT 817-707-XXXX _(edit: I removed his phone number)_


Second ad in the series: http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/bik/2483970028.html


> Liar ! 2010 FUJI ABSOLUTE ROAD BIKE (FLAT BAR) (Fort Worth)
> 
> I did you a favor and sold you my bike at a loss and less then my asking price. You said that you were trying to save money to commute to work, not rip me off and resale it at 2x the price. I would have rather thrown my bike in the trash then have sold it to you. I officially hate craigslist now.


Third ad in the series: http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2484041169.html


> Re: Liar ! 2010 FUJI ABSOLUTE ROAD BIKE (FLIPPERVILLE)
> 
> You've officially be worked over by the infamous JULIO in Keller.
> 
> ...


Almost as fun to watch as someone complaining that all their ads are flagged and removed. It's like watching Judge Judy.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone ever tried these new kinds of brakes?


"Frame is lightly used, comes with handel bars, front fork, and hydrologic brakes."


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

There's a guy in San Diego that always makes a point that the particular bike he's selling now is the best possible bike one can get for "Burning Man".

Apparently, that's all bikes are for, going to Burning Man..........

There's also a $1000.00 Park Pre with almost no original components and a high rise stem. A 925 with full XT is worth maybe 200-300.....

And, what's with the "New, plush seat !!!" I don't want a 2 pound padded boat anchor on my GT RTS-1 or Steel Stumpy.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

"Shimano Olivio shifters" -another tidbit from my local dumbasses...I mean, c'mon, it clearly says "Alivio" on it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

"I have at least 30 people who come in to my shop every day. I can sell your bmx bike quicker than anyone else. I haver sold used bikes/parts in as little as an hour at my shop. I will take pictures of it and put it on my Facebook page and hundreds of people will see it. My fee for selling used bikes at my shop is only 20%. I DO NOT MESS WITH WALMART OR TARGET OR DICKS SPORTING GOODS JUNK BIKES. You must have a nice name brand bike like Verde, Stolen, Subrosa, Eastern, S&M, Macneil, We The People, Redline, SE, Kink, Cult, Federal, Cardinal, FBM, Colony, etc. Bikes at my shop sell alot quicker than bikes posted on craigslist. That is a fact. If you are interested in selling your bike call or email me and tell me the part specs and I will tell you what I could sell it for. Its that simple."


This, to me anyway, sounds like a stupid kid. Not a shop like posted. Sounds sketchy as well...


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

If you had a bike stolen in PB (Pacific Beach)
Date: 2011-07-10, 3:24AM PDT

Reply to: [email protected]

If you had a bike stolen in PB this week, there is a trailer full of (most likely stolen) bikes parked on the corner of Ingraham and La Mancha. My stolen beach cruiser was right up front and I've already contacted the police, so act fast...

Location: Pacific Beach
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2486448499

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

*Fork conversions....*

for the brave
http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/2487827922.html


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

lmfao, bamwa1's posting to a craigslist ad is a link to his own ad. I timed being in here right so that when he posted it e-mailed me. His original post was a link to the add with the edit and delete links available and active. I still have the original link. lulz.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

old'skool said:


> There's a guy in San Diego that always makes a point that the particular bike he's selling now is the best possible bike one can get for "Burning Man".
> 
> Apparently, that's all bikes are for, going to Burning Man..........


Yeah... people going there are always looking for a junk bike that they can cover in glitter and tassles and crap then dump afterwards. So there really is market for it.


----------



## Lord_Sprocket (Jul 11, 2011)

bamwa1 said:


> for the brave


Apparently, he can only weld Fox forks. Must have to do with the particular alloy they use (maybe that's why they're so expensive?) :madman:


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

I had beer help last night and thought my own ad was [email protected]#ked up. Drunkenness
is next to godliness ya know. Besides I'm way too busy to ever look at craigslist
anyway.



Lord_Sprocket said:


> Apparently, he can only weld Fox forks. Must have to do with the particular alloy they use (maybe that's why they're so expensive?) :madman:


maybe I cant weld them. word is they are cast magnesium and I would need an argon 
chamber. got a taker though.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

ziglaf said:


> lmfao, bamwa1's posting to a craigslist ad is a link to his own ad. I timed being in here right so that when he posted it e-mailed me. His original post was a link to the add with the edit and delete links available and active. I still have the original link. lulz.


Besides please read the name of this thread, ziggers.
Post your CraigsList WTF's!?! here


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^ Whos gonna test it? You or the donor? LOL

Im workin' on a beadstretcher so I can get "low profile" 26" tire on a 9er rim.

JK!!!!


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> ^^^ Whos gonna test it? You or the donor? LOL
> 
> Im workin' on a beadstretcher so I can get "low profile" 26" tire on a 9er rim.
> 
> JK!!!!


Who said it's gonna get tested? I do like the beadstretcher idea though.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

> at 363 manor dr pacifica . pleases take all you want .cypess , some walnut and oak . its old and dry its out in the front of my house , pleases don,t ring my door.dogs go crazy.. thank you . i will take down ad ,when gone.


Well yea it may have once been dry wood, except it rained today.... :skep:


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

i buy and sell used bikes on craigslist all the time. its a cool side job of mine


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

*I'm pink!*

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2491414582.html

*for the guy that claims that there bent fork (annoying son of a *****)*

Hey get a damn life you just sit and make stupid reason
so stop you sorry son of a *****
P.s.I'm as pink as i can get

* Location: annoying son of a *****
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL, I didn't know the forum would automatically "bleep" out objectionable words like b1tch. That's what the CL ad said, though...


----------



## dh'n az (Apr 3, 2010)

*Why would you even write that?*

Hottt 2005 Nissan Titan - $14000 (Mesa)

Date: 2011-07-13, 9:15AM MST
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]

Truck reached 100k miles last night so its time to upgrade to the newest and baddest truck on the market now. I have owned this truck since 2006 with 37k miles. During the past 63k miles I have banged a lot of chicks, ran from the cops, broke the speed limit, did some drive-bys, driven the wrong way, slept, and even did a drug run from Mexico all in this truck. Beyond the factory configuration this truck has the following:
24" Chip Foose wheels
JVC navi unit
Two-10" subs
Alpine mids and tweeters
Two-way remote start alarm with window controls
Magnaflow exhaust
Airaid intake
HID headlights
Train horns
Rear air bags for towing
Onboard air compressor and tank 
Illegal limo tint
Vertical billet grill and valance
Reverse sensors
This truck is a loud and fast MF'r and handles exceptionally well with the 2"/4" drop and the 35 series Falkens. I think Im going to start the asking price at $14,000. Kids, please remember that your bank will still finance you even though Im a private party. There is no reason that you need to patronize a dealership so they can skim a few thousand off the top. Due to the scandalous scammers on CL, I am not available via email so please text or call 602-361-four four two seven. I dont comprehend ghetto short text so please use at least 3rd grade grammar with me or else I might need to ask the Facebook world to translate for me.










https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/2492063362.html


----------



## smokinoak (Aug 17, 2010)

*Orlando Craigslist*

Some of Orlandos finest http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/2492726063.html,,,,, http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/2492125015.html,,,,,, http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/2492143534.html,,,,,,, http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/2491964709.html


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

dh'n az said:


> During the past 63k miles I have banged a lot of chicks, ran from the cops, broke the speed limit, did some drive-bys, driven the wrong way, slept, and even did a drug run from Mexico all in this truck.


:lol: WTF???


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

smokinoak said:


> Some of Orlandos finest http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/2492726063.html,,,,, http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/2492125015.html,,,,,, http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/2492143534.html,,,,,,, http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/2491964709.html


I got the "lost cow" for 3 of those links, I think screen shots are the way to go


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

elcoolio1 said:


> I got the "lost cow" for 3 of those links, I think screen shots are the way to go


Same here, but I didn't care enough to tell him :ciappa: The only one that worked for me wasn't even a "WTF" so Idk


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Same here, but I didn't care enough to tell him :ciappa: The only one that worked for me wasn't even a "WTF" so Idk


You just gotta look at the URLs he posted. They have a bunch of commas after the "html," so of course it's gonna think it's a made-up URL. Anyways, here's what two of those lost cows were. The first post was already deleted.



> UnVega DX 950 High End Mountain Bike, With Fiber Carbon Wheels - $800 (Champions Gate)
> 
> Date: 2011-07-13, 12:53PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...





> Full Suspension Mountain Bike Road One Time. - $250 (Champions Gate)
> 
> Date: 2011-07-13, 12:45PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't have the heart to tell the guy it's worth $20 bucks...

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/2494524826.html


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> I don't have the heart to tell the guy it's worth $20 bucks...
> 
> http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/2494524826.html


I let him know for you.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

"Custom fixed-gear bike - 19" orange Chicago Schwinn frame with white detailing, 700c striped black-and-orange tires, lightweight racing saddle, steel pedals with stirrups. Looks downright edible!"

*edit* I put the quotation marks in.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

This guy thinks his ride was worth $3200 when he bought it. Bikepedia says it was a $700 dollar bike new. I've tried to tell him - he will not listen. Kinda stupid to ask full retail on a old used bike.

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/2452863256.html


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

I always snicker at the "I paid X dollars for it, so you're getting a deal at Y dollars". Especially for old bikes.

Some don't understand supply and demand. Or depreciation.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah I emailed him the other day. He says it's still worth retail even after all these years due to upgrades.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

People are stupid.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

"I've ridden these tires three times. Just broken in."


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Here are some of this weeks finds :lol: found on ipod so screen shots are small

"rustic" ultegra shifters...looks like they've been submerged in water for some time..hope they work haha





































Titanium Pro Triathalon bike










Response to bike above










Good Grammar here










Makes it worth $250 right? Fashion showwwwww










I wanna fish where he does...this was posted in the free section :lol:










Umm..couldn't think of any other title for this other than roadmasters are decent bikes and it rained today...


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

the fishing and wanted ones actually made me lol


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I can't believe the "rustic" ultegra shifters...really????


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I can't believe the "rustic" ultegra shifters...really????


Well, it is inventive. Right?

I wish I had entertaining, stupid people for my local Craigslist. All that's ever there is overpriced fixie crap. :sad:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

"22.5" frame is going to be perfect for a person 5'8-6'1, and also for a short person that loves to sit up higher in traffic and ride like a champion."

"WTB SpeedDisc XC rims, saddle, and grips for real quality."

This thing does not seem comfortable to me. At least they gave the important info like the seatpost diameter :lol: NOT.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2503587978.html



> *bike for sale - excellent condition (downtown dallas) $200*
> 
> To whom this may concern,
> 
> I'm looking to sell a bike I purchased brand new only in June of 2010. It's only been used a few times last year. Nothing is wrong with it, however, I never have the time to bike anymore and so wish to sell it. $200 includes a lock and key, helmut, and bike pump. Bike has 21 speeds. Please send emails addressed to Jeff.


To whom it may concern? Well, I'm concerned. What? A bike, you say? Only used a few times and only $200? And, comes with a "helmut"? Jeff, you have yourself a deal.

I certainly won't let a lack of photos or any usable details hold me back from running to the ATM and then giving you a call!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/bik/2508106615.html



> DEEPPURPLERIGIDHARDROCK (CROMO) (FTW) $125
> 
> @90 hardrock,deepdeepmetalflake purple 19'' db cromo frame&fork.2 eye do's rack mts etc. 21 spd all original looks/rides great mine has thumb index shifting.compare 2 others on list.can text pic.call817213sevennineXX great for commuting urban assault etc.
> 
> ...


Ohmygoodnessicantbelievethisissuchagooddeal!
Ialwayswantedadeepdeepmetalflakehardrockbike.


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

*mmmm...."beafy"*

Redo


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

hahahahahahahaha
:lol:This guy is actually seriouse:lol:

Here are the best top 5 highlights:
1 - " frame made of aluminum, so no worries about rusting..."
2 - "...also makes light weight (35lbs or so)"
3 - "frame size 15.5 inches... 6 foot 1 and fits me great"
4 - "Will not ship"
5 - oh and ut: of all is this.. ready for it... "$125" :crazy:
http://boise.craigslist.org/bik/2464184811.html

NEXT Mountain Bike - $125 (Eagle)

Date: 2011-07-23, 9:52AM MDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Looking to sell my NEXT mountain bike, It is still in really good condition, i've only rode it maybe 10 times since i got it.

It's a 21 spd (Shimano equipped), Dual Shocks (front And rear tires), and it has solid foam/rubber compound inner tubes (No more flat tires!). Has a rack above the rear tire. Also has a water bottle holder in the middle of the frame. The frame is made of aluminum, so no worries about rusting, which also makes it light weight (35lbs or so)

Tires are still in really great condition, plenty of tread left. The frame size is 15.5 inches. It would be good for a small adult or a teenager. Im 6 foot 1 and it fits me great.

Looking to get $125obo

local sale only. Will not ship.

Location: Eagle
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Every time I see a bike missing a wheel (or wheels) I picture a front wheel locked to a tree somewhere......


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

old'skool said:


> Every time I see a bike missing a wheel (or wheels) I picture a front wheel locked to a tree somewhere......


You're not alone...


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

marpilli said:


> You're not alone...


Or anytime there's a post... "I've got a bunch of wheels I need to get rid of. All sorts. You ask, I got it."

I imagine all the time and money that dude must have put into amassing all those random wheels for his collection.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

This dude's posted his rim cement before. I guess it didn't sell. I wonder why.



> Vintage tube of Clement rim cement - $5 (north beach / telegraph hill)
> 
> Date: 2011-07-24, 8:57PM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

http://boise.craigslist.org/bik/2508882674.html

http://boise.craigslist.org/bik/2482253526.html

http://boise.craigslist.org/bik/2499195175.html


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

*mmm..."beefy"*

Azonic DS frame Beafy set up ... check it out - $600 (Idaho Falls)

https://eastidaho.craigslist.org/bik/2507674464.html

Date: 2011-07-22, 11:43AM MDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
https://www.oneal.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_11&products_id=821
https://www.azonicusa.com/azonic_2010_pe/index.html
I put this together a few years ago..
Sun Rim set with deore LX hubs
xt rear derailer
tru vativ cranks and stem
Im really looking to get into a road bike of equal value
removable derailler hanger as well as rear facing drop outs it would make a cool single speed was a great set up for down hill runs with some different tires. im just a little too tall for this to work as a cross country set up
this bike could use a little attention the frame is worth the dough i was thinking about keeping it around but a trade across for something to
conquer some hills on the road would be great send me a line if you have something or dont mind giving what this setup is worth ...
Clayton 
















































---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Look brand new!?!11 OH MY GOSH! only $600 too. Oh Oh, and a special picture in cause you're high while browsing craigslist.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

That IS a sick-ass gold fish...SOLD!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like a front rim to me. and since when do they make 9mm rear hubs?

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/2510298695.html


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ why do you think it's a front rim? - and the ad says 10mm


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

BTW, I hate to keep reminding this, but ...
Take a screen-shot or copy the pics and text.
You all know that the links will be dead in a couple weeks and that makes this thread crap :madmax:
no one wants to click on a dead link... PLUS! it's just plain easier to browse w/out clicking links...thanks - be a sport and do your part. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

This was in the bike section. 



> AT&T LG Flip - $40 (bernal heights)
> 
> Date: 2011-07-24, 9:25PM PDT
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

The ad says 9mm. And it looks like a front rim to me. His other ad for a front rim shows what looks like a rear rim. think he got the pics messed up.

The ad:


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/bik/2511739583.html As far as i can tell this is an epic deal on an early released 2012 epic...

Specialized EPIC disc full suspension - $450 (vancouver)
Date: 2011-07-25, 2:37AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Everything you thought you knew about bicycle suspension. Because unlike every other suspension design in cycling history, our new Epic knows what terrain you're riding on. And responds appropriately. The secret's in The Brain.
On smooth ground, Brain technology keeps your Epic hardtail-firm. And hardtail-efficient. But when the going gets bumpy, Brain knows that too. And instantly delivers the fully active/fully independent benefits of FSR suspension.

* Location: vancouver
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image=Specialized Logo

PostingID: 2511739583

* Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.
* terms of use
* privacy policy
* feedback forum


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> The ad says 9mm. And it looks like a front rim to me. His other ad for a front rim shows what looks like a rear rim. think he got the pics messed up.
> 
> The ad:


LOL, so the standard 9mm QR is now reffered to as a 9mm Thru-Axle for Downhill!!


----------



## sebastian22 (Jul 7, 2011)

when i was looking for a bike i saw a gary fisher wahoo disc for $475. i emailed and offered $400. the guy said hell no and that the price had gone up. the next day the same ad was up but he was asking $550. the day after that the same bike had gone up another $50 to $600. i guess he was really attached to that bike. so much that the ad is still up 2 months later.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Found bike in my front yard this morning (Kettering)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-07-25, 6:21PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm in kettering and there is a group of teenagers that has been stealing bikes around here and i got 2 of the punks names and 1s address. But i found this bike that was in my front yard when i was heading out to go to work. I live near the krogers by stroop and shroyer. So i figure its from around here somewhere. If it might be yours,email me what it looks like and I'll let you know if it is it or not. I don't want a poor kid to be without a bike because of these kids that need a good butt whooping. Probably don't have a father either. But i have the bike and its safe. Like i said, email with a description and if it matches,you can come get it. Thank you.

• Location: Kettering 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think this one might be stolen. $325 for XT and Fox???

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/2519802217.html

(Sorry no time to post properly)


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

highdelll said:


>


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

It all starts with high hopes...

*July 27, 2011*


> Need gone A.S.A.P.!!! ( $130.00 obo ) (McKinney, TX) $1
> 
> I have a brand new Pacific Exploit Mountain Series bike for sale. It is 26 inches tall and is an 18spd, and it is very nice comfortable riding bike...and im 6ft 230lbs! I only rode this bike 3 times in the last 3 months I have owned it, and that was all in the first month...been garage kept ever since. I am leaving Texas, things are not working out here like I thought they would...so I need the money to help get a plane ticket back home. Please no low-ballers, I paid $150.00 for the bike and $26.00 for the lock at Academy here in McKinney...this bike is pretty much new!!! I have included some pictures so you can see just how nice and clean this bike really is!
> 
> ...


Beginning to get a little nervous...

*July 30, 2011*



> I really need this gone people, no games!!! $120.00 obo (McKinney, TX) $1
> 
> Nice rarely used Pacific Exploit Mountain Series! A MUST SEE!!!!
> 
> ...


Desperation sets in...

*July 31, 2011*



> I need this gone people, make me an offer! (McKinney,TX) $1
> 
> I need this thing gone...I cant take it with me on the plane!
> 
> ...


Would it be cruel to offer $25 if he can deliver the bike to me?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

marpilli said:


> Would it be cruel to offer $25 if he can deliver the bike to me?


Don't be so generous :thumbsup:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Asking $900 for a bike missing some parts. What happened to the front hydro brake? Look at the second picture.

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/2525149161.html


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> Asking $900 for a bike missing some parts. What happened to the front hydro brake? Look at the second picture.
> 
> http://corvallis.craigslist.org/bik/2525149161.html


I like the "NO ****** BAGS!" at the end haha from my experience with people on craigslist it seems the ******bags are the only ones who say no ******bags


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Very true. I've noticed that as well.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

sometimes when there is a bmx kid or an idiot on CL that makes a bigger deal about "no ******bags" than actually selling his bike I will ask him a bunch of questions that I know he can't answer about his bike


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I should try that. LOL.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

half the time I get ******** answers, the other half I get the I don't know man's and the third half is typically do you want it or not just buy it


----------



## fullHOLLOW (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys I can't post links yet however I found a pretty amusing ad on CL.. If ya got some time to burn and your looking for a laugh go to Atlanta Craigslist and search for " Porsche mountain bike"


----------



## JaxAR (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't know....it actually sounds appealing...

https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/bik/2522137492.html

jacksonville craigslist > for sale / wanted > bicycles
please flag with care: [?]

HALF BIKE, HALF GROCERY CART, ALL AWESOME! Franken-bike beer mule - $60 (Atlantic Blvd & Mayport Rd)
Date: 2011-07-30, 10:48PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

For sale is the ultimate grocery-getter (or beer mule) -- An unholy union of a mini-shopping cart and 26" bicycle. OK, go look at the pics now and come back.

This is a totally custom fabrication and it's the ultimate one-of-a-kind ride. It looks pretty mad-max-ghetto, but it rides great -- you steer using the shopping cart handles so the cart basically replaces the front wheel & handlebars. This is a real attention getter and the perfect bike for anything from all-day-all-night party hopping to picking up diapers.

So if you're sick of riding a normal lame-o '2 wheeler', sick of not being able to transport as much damn beer as you damn well please, sick of people not saying "what the hell is that crazy thing?!" when you roll past -- then this is the bike for you!

Price is $60. yeah, seriously, this crazy bike can be all yours for less than a tank of gas... Pickup only.

Any questions, just ask!

Location: Atlantic Blvd & Mayport Rd
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

If you want a good laugh check out the Reno Craigslist.
I have been hunting for a decent, used, older road frame/bike to turn into a commuter... Unless I want to spend $200+ on something that is a mid 80's or 70's road bike that barely moves but "is in great condition, ready to ride!!" I am out of luck!!

No Name Carbon Road Bike - $250 (reno)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIKE IS CARBON!!!!!! SHIFTERS ARE IN TIPS OF THE HANDLEBARS
AWESOME BIKE RUNNING GREAT
FRAMESIZE FOR 5/9 AND TALLER


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

fullHOLLOW said:


> Hey guys I can't post links yet however I found a pretty amusing ad on CL.. If ya got some time to burn and your looking for a laugh go to Atlanta Craigslist and search for " Porsche mountain bike"


They are real.

http://www.porsche-bike.net/

They are expensive, and I guess parts are hard to find.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

JaxAR said:


>


The homeless man's dream! I want!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^ Needs front suspension...


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Someone please help Tiffany!*

los angeles craigslist > long beach / 562 > for sale / wanted > bicycles
please flag with care: [?]

miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist

Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info

looking for a cheap bike plz help (lb)

Date: 2011-08-02, 10:52PM PDT

Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

hi my name is tiffany and im from LB
well im looking for a cheap bike
well the reason im looking is my damn manger is starting to work me pass my bus time and he knows i take the buss but he dont care so the other day i got off work at and i had to walk home and i live kind of far from work well i work in lakewood and i live in lb close to compton more so anyways as i was walken hom i had a crazy as guy drive by me a few times and honk his horn so that scarde me a lil so now i need a bike well so if anyone is giveing away a bike or can sell me a bike for around maybe between 20 and 25 dollars thats all i can afford after i have left from paying bills
so if anyone can plaese help me thats would be great
so someone plz resond to me asap
tiffany


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

"Professional Mountain Bike"

"Professional Mountain Bike

Barely used....I am selling because I never have time to ride it.

Shimano everything.
Full suspension
TWO SETS of TIRES !
Dirt
& Road

$300 obo"


































Right... is he fooling anyone? Really?


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

tpm7 said:


> "Professional Mountain Bike"
> 
> "Professional Mountain Bike
> 
> ...


I'm NOT a pro and I DON"T have a kickstand - kind of proves his point in a Forrest Gump sorta way!:skep:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Wondering if that swingarm hits the frame on every bump.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> Wondering if that swingarm hits the frame on every bump.


not enough travel for that to happen, good eye though! :thumbsup:


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*This can't be real...*

New Bike for sale Trek Madone - $1200

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-08-03, 7:35PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a new2011Trek Bike Madone for sale. is built with a 56cm frame with other measurements accordingly, so it equates to someone who is about 5'10".

I will be happy to answer any questions you may have!

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2528968058
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/2528968058.html


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

*More like a Craigslist FTW than WTF.....*



> bianchi axis - $1
> 
> Date: 2011-08-04, 4:50PM PDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


Last line really wraps the whole ad together....


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Just saw this


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

*How about $400 for a 11 year old bike?*

2000 Trek 6000 Med 18.5" original frame (Alpha T6061 Made in USA) bike that has been decked out to run. Very well cared for and only been off road once since the build up 3 years ago. Some sticker chips and scuffs from the original frame. Selling to fund a new road bike project.

You will not find a bike like this very often and it is very unique. I came across a frame for this bike that was in very good condition and decided to make it into a project bike which is now worth over $1K with the upgrades. Here is the hilite list:

Shimano Deore V brakes
RockShock Jett T2
Shimano Deore shifters
Shimano Deore M591 crankset with bottom bracket
Shimano 9 speed XT cassette
Shimano HG chain
Shimano XT front and rear derailleurs
Shimano M475 hubs
Cane Creek AHEADSET SE1
Sette Venn Stem (7)
All new cables (majority if not all Shimano)
Sette Vector 7075 T6 handle bars
Ergon GX3 matching grips and bars
Cane Creek Thudbuster seatpost shock system
Specialized seat
Chen Shin MTB tires (26x1.95) road use
Beavertail SKS front fender
Blackburn frame mounted rack
Planet Bike lights
Integrated seat post clamp is a bottle opener to celebrate the end of the ride.

No Replies To Scammers
$399 firm


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

Why buy an 11-year old bike when you can have a next year's model before they come out???

*2012 TREK BIKE - $700 (Round rock)*

Date: 2011-08-01, 4:41PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

2012 trek bicycle with clip petals, tire repair kit, and bottle holster. And I'll throw in a lance Armstrong live strong riding helmet 700.00 or best offer please call Kelly or Bryan, I can text pics. Thanks 707 321-xxxx


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

JCullen said:


> Why buy an 11-year old bike when you can have a next year's model before they come out???
> 
> *2012 TREK BIKE - $700 (Round rock)*
> 
> ...


I love a bike owner that keeps his petals clipped


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

*$1500 for rust?*

1969 Sears Screamer 2 Bicycle Bike 100% Original

1969 Sears Screamer 2 Bicycle Bike 100% Original - $1500 (Albany)
Date: 2011-08-05, 7:14PM PDT
Reply to:[email protected][Errors when replying to ads?]
You are looking at one of the most Rarest Muscle Bikes in The World. It is the 1969 Sears Screamer #2. Three (3) Speed. She is in good Cond & Ride able. The Bike is all Original and unmolested. Look at the Rear Tire, notice there are two Brake pads on each side, one of them is the E-Brake Pad... This Bike is a Very Nice Collectors Piece. . . Don't pass this up. Anyone can own a Schwinn, I'm not knocking them, I own 5 of them, there are just so many you can buy of them. Try & find this Bike.

$1,500 or best offer (Cash Talks BS WALKS)


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

*$329 new? Yeah right...*

Mongoose 26" full suspension Bike - $175 (Lebanon)
Date: 2011-08-12, 2:49PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
This bike is like new. I got a work injury and can't ride anymore. Only rode it 3 times and never wrecked.
Costs 329.99 on sale now for 296.99 I will take 175$ firm. (cash only)

The aluminum full-suspension 26" Mongoose XR250 swallows up bumps allowing you to rip up the trails. 21 speeds with Shimano rear derailleur offer fast efficient gear selection to keep you moving while front disc and rear linear pull brakes supply superior stopping power to your light, sturdy alloy wheels.

4-Bar Alloy Dual Suspension frame with ZOOM Fork soaks up any bumps in your way
MTB riser bars provide added control
Shift through 21 speeds smoothly and precisely with the assistance of a Shimano rear derailleur
Promax Disc front and alloy linear pull rear brakes offer responsive stopping
AERO swift black anodized alloy rims provide lightweight durability

Mongoose 26" full suspension Bike


----------



## JaxAR (Jan 5, 2011)

*Sorry no bikes but....wtf*

All credit to Iggy on this one...

Any takers? :skep:

best of craigslist: Manhood Camping

Manhood Camping
Date: 2011-05-08, 7:35PM PDT
[Errors when replying to ads?]
Manhood Camping Firequest. Lookin' for a 100% for real bros to share/experience manhood in all its glory. This is for real, I don't want to waste my time or yours. 100% JO and manhood, no sugar added. I AM NOT GAY. Don't even think this is a sex thing, it's all about manhood.

Looking for bros to head into the woods and bond by fire, experience life as men once lived it, JO circle, and fire/vision quests.

THIS IS NOT A SEX THING.

Gonna need some basic things/skills, I don't want to be slowed down by fools:

- must be in reasonable shape, if you get winded walking then stay home
- Ed Hardy camping gear, it's really good gear and it's awesome
- desire to be a man among men
- not afraid to wield a blade
- crystal, I'm not sharing mine
- must be able to make a fire
- gloves
- a knowledge of native vegetation (knowledge of psychotropic fungus a plus)
- knowledge of modern music
- protective/splash resistant eye wear
- 5 - 10 of those clip things that rock climbers use

We are gonna need a mobile music device, ipod or something. I'm bringing the music for the firequests and visionquests, Nickleback's The Long Road. I only have it on CD, so I'll have my discman as a last resort, an ipod would be nicer. Just sayin'.

Dont' want to see"

- bad attitudes
- gay/homoerotic behavior, this is a manhood thing. I AM NOT GAY.
- cock rings, can't keep it up w/o help, you aren't gonna make it on this quest
- firearms, there's gonna be enough guns going off and spent shells to pick up
- the nerds/dorks/lames/and anyone less than 100% into manhood.

If you are serious, then I promise you this will be the trip of your life. It will change the way you think. I'm serious, and I AM NOT GAY. To see a group of bros being men, a JO circle by a camp fire. The charge/energy in the air. Crystals get jacked, no lie. You will slip into a different frame of mind, you will feel electric.

Last outing, we had a group that was so charged we attracted bears. It was no deal, nature knew man was in the forest, the crystals gave us the confidence to own those bears. I saw it, I was there.

100% SERIOUS, NO FAKERS

Location: Aqua Caliente
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2370048082


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

SPECIALIZED Rockhopper, *size 17", Top Cond., LX, $425-Mobile Bike


----------



## square (Jun 5, 2010)

MNTN BIKE 26" 24spd DB Titanium - $350 (PA)

Date: 2011-08-23, 10:30AM EDT

I am selling my totally custom bike. Around $1,000 invested and I have most of the original parts as well! his thing has front and rear disc brakes, MANY aftermarket parts, and everything is quick-release. I put this together as a project and it was a beautiful thing! money is very tight so i must sacrifice all i have invested! Please call/text kevin @ xxxx Too many things to list on this one. Feel free to ask questions!


----------



## Emperus (Aug 2, 2011)

HALF BIKE, HALF GROCERY CART, ALL AWESOME! Franken-bike beer mule - $60 (Atlantic Blvd & Mayport Rd)
Date: 2011-07-30, 10:48PM EDT


For sale is the ultimate grocery-getter (or beer mule) -- An unholy union of a mini-shopping cart and 26" bicycle. OK, go look at the pics now and come back.

This is a totally custom fabrication and it's the ultimate one-of-a-kind ride. It looks pretty mad-max-ghetto, but it rides great -- you steer using the shopping cart handles so the cart basically replaces the front wheel & handlebars. This is a real attention getter and the perfect bike for anything from all-day-all-night party hopping to picking up diapers.

So if you're sick of riding a normal lame-o '2 wheeler', sick of not being able to transport as much damn beer as you damn well please, sick of people not saying "what the hell is that crazy thing?!" when you roll past -- then this is the bike for you!

Price is $60. yeah, seriously, this crazy bike can be all yours for less than a tank of gas... Pickup only.

Any questions, just ask!

Location: Atlantic Blvd & Mayport Rd
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

That's Awesome!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Emperus said:


> .........


Check out post #601


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

ARE YOU SICK OF LITTLE SISSY GIRLIE BIKES? RAT ROD!!



> *ARE YOU SICK OF LITTLE SISSY GIRLIE BIKES? RAT ROD!! - $100 (Denton TX)*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-08-27, 9:34PM CDT
> ...


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

*Uhhh....*

Great Burningman Package - $1 (Reno)

Date: 2011-08-28, 7:41PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have a great deal for those going to burningman. I have two mountain bikes in great condition that i will rent out. The package deal goes as this: The 2 bikes and a bike rack for $200, and when you bring back all of it i will reimburse you $50. It is a great deal without having to purchase bikes and then get rid of them. And you get money back. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks.

Brad


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/2571788985.html



> *trek 4500 (denton ) $35*
> from craigslist | bicycles in dallas / fort worth
> Hello iam a gay from university of denton , my man just left, have for sale my trek 4500 bike is dirty need money call 972-742-XXXX


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

Specialized Stumpjumper +lots of extras

?


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

*C'mon guys! This thread was on page 2.*

good condition has extra set of tires (slicks), bike lock, rack, and tail light askin $800 obo

•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
trek mountainbike

BikePedia - 2005 Trek 4300 Complete Bicycle

Sorry. IDK how to post the actual ad. :madman:


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

If you guys need entires goto OAKVILLE, ONTARIO'S craigslist and see the **** I have to put up with. every idiot thinks his bike is a worth 1k.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

Full Suspension XTR carbon fiber everything - XC Mountain Bike

Hello, I am selling my full suspension Custom XC mountain bike. Total weight is 24lbs and has all the best components XTR and Carbon Fiber EVERYTHING!! - Anyone who knows about mountain bikes knows that XTR is the top of the line. Rock Shox Reba front fork shock with lockout, FOX automatic rear shock. 4+ inches of travel. This thing is awesome, when I brought it to the bike shop the guy there told me it was worth at least $4000 when compared to what he had in the store. Has always been babied and professionally tuned. perfect condition, not even a scratch!



















How about some shittier pictures?


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> good condition has extra set of tires (slicks), bike lock, rack, and tail light askin $800 obo
> 
> •it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> trek mountainbike
> ...


Dude, it comes with a lock


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Genom said:


> Full Suspension XTR carbon fiber everything - XC Mountain Bike
> 
> Hello, I am selling my full suspension Custom XC mountain bike. Total weight is 24lbs and has all the best components XTR and Carbon Fiber EVERYTHING!! - Anyone who knows about mountain bikes knows that XTR is the top of the line. Rock Shox Reba front fork shock with lockout, *FOX automatic rear shock*. 4+ inches of travel. This thing is awesome, when I brought it to the bike shop the guy there told me it was worth at least $4000 when compared to what he had in the store. Has always been babied and professionally tuned. perfect condition, not even a scratch!
> 
> ...


Thats a hardtail in the picture...


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Naa I think its a FS, look closer!


----------



## thesmithsdesign (May 29, 2011)

I'm not seeing a bike with Rock Shox Reba, shimano parts and that style of suspension being worth $4000 new, $2000 maybe... (I built a santa cruz juliana for my wife with sram XO drivetrain, shimano XTR wheels, Rock Shox SID, elixir carbon brakes for around $4000)


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Saw two today.

Rare walk behind unicylce ;-)









Only $1K? Maybe in 1998.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

lol @ the shopping cart bike. 

I seen this on the jax cl last week. It would make a good beer buggy.


----------



## SLOCanucker (Sep 8, 2010)

From Craigslist in San Luis Obispo, California...

*Heavy Metal DH Sled (Cuesta Ridge)*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-09-12, 6:29PM PDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Handbuilt monstrosity of a bike
Definitely made for down hill
XL frame size hard tail
Frame made of 2" galvanized water pipe, lead filled
1" galvanized water pipe seat and chain stays, also lead filled
Solid stock rigid fork
Solid stock handlebars
1-1/2" galvanized water pipe seat post, lead filled
Heavy steel wheels off my old Huffy, 40 hole, 14 straight gage spokes, brass nipples
Double thorn proof tubes in each wheel
Heavy wire bead 3.00 tires
Steel controls
Steel crank (Huffy again)
Heavy steel everywhere
All holes lead filled
Not one piece of aluminum anywhere
This baby tips the scales at 250 pounds, similar to current DH bikes
A little sluggish on the uphills, but look out on the downhills

Offer

Location: Cuesta Ridge 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2595714375


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

SLOCanucker said:


> Frame made of 2" galvanized water pipe, *lead filled*
> 1" galvanized water pipe seat and chain stays, also *lead filled*
> 1-1/2" galvanized water pipe seat post, *lead filled*
> All holes *lead filled*
> ...


:lol: ut:


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Not CL, but too good to not post:

Cutter 'support' saddle - Pinkbike.com



> Price: $1000 USD
> 
> one of a kind Cutter 'support' seat. really hold your ass in place!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

nikojan said:


> No CL, but too good to not post:
> 
> Cutter 'support' saddle - Pinkbike.com


I had to go and see this "one of a kind" seat. Here are the photos...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































If that seat sells for half that amount I'm going into the seat making business.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

marpilli said:


> I had to go and see this "one of a kind" seat. Here are the photos...
> 
> View attachment 640455
> View attachment 640456
> ...


I've always said forming a business on a 1000% markup is the way to go 

EDIT: deal of the century:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

"LANCE ARMSTRONE USPS TOUR de FRANCE POSTER"

*edit* the funny part is he spelled it armstrone each time he spelled it..not like it was just a mistake once


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't feel like uploading 30 or so screenshots from my ipod on here so I'm just gonna give some of my favorite wtf quotes from the past couple months.

"I have an awesome set of super straight, barely ridden hipster wheels for sale"

"my girlfriend moved in and she has a rotweiler and my pet monkey and the dog dont get along sooo 1 of them has to go"

There was a "2 shelf sandwich food warmer.Etc" for sale in the bike section of craigslist

From an ad looking for a stolen bike "if your kid brings home something you know you didn't buy, you can bet it's stollen or parts of it are"

"cycling bike in good condition!"

This is the entire listing except for the phone number "Coda Expert presta 4 bolt disc wheelset. Narrow rims. Speed."

"WOW***Murray Mountain Scene-Mtb Bike - $150 18 speed. Needs new home. Complete"

"High End Mountain Bike-$250 2011 Pacific Tuscon Full Suspension mountain bike"

"Downhill Stainless Steel Straight MTB Bars...I would call these forever bars!"

"I am trying to break the world record for the most people in a vw bug i need 20 people to get ahold of me xxx-xxxx requirements are must be 18 and must be at least 5 foot tall the smaller the better" The title of that ad was "small people - $1"

"Hello! Im a college student heading back to school next week and my bike has CRAPPED ALL OVER MY FACE GUYS." (if caps lock didn't work from crapped to guys was all caps)

"please do not take advantage of my tiny wallet, craigslist. Youre all fine folks"

a wedding band found mountain biking

"wanted: cheap mtn bikes to trash in our youtube show...Even though we're professional bike riding men, me and my buddy Robby crash a lot of bikes"

"GMC DANALI RACING BIKE..it has lots of special features! YOu wont be disappointed!"

"26 sets of handbars...Don't ask me if they "fit" I can't answer that, schwinn is in the upper right corner..again please don't ask if they fit it is what it is"


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

This isn't bike related but it still belongs in this group! Who knows maybe someone can apply for this job.

Velociraptor needed


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I don't feel like uploading 30 or so screenshots from my ipod on here so I'm just gonna give some of my favorite wtf quotes from the past couple months.
> 
> "I have an awesome set of super straight, barely ridden hipster wheels for sale"
> 
> ...


do you live in ideehoe ?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

no.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Seat post (Clifton)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-09-15, 10:31PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some a-hole removed the seat post from my bike and left the seat just laying? lying? resting! He/she just left the saddle resting on the top tube.

I would like it back please. The saddle is useless unless it is attached to the bike.

I am willing to give an appropriate reward commensurate with the timely, safe return of my seat post.

No questions asked unless you are willing to tell me how you came upon the post.

Google "seat post" to get an idea for what you are looking for (be sure to click on "images" tab otherwise you'll likely end up reading a lame blog called SeatPosts written by this ****** in Portland who is a little too zealous about cycling and thinks bike messengers are God's chosen people just below the Israelites) It's chrome.

Thanks

Location: Clifton
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Some people deserve to be slapped.*

*Jackson Pollock Specialized Rock - $375 (So. OC to Irvine)*


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

Novel approach....

Piece of **** Bike for sale


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

OK, at the first post I was laughing about "The shockproof Fork of FMURRAY". Then, I notice the same person posted an ad for the Murray wheels and "The real wheel has 7 cassette rings." Finally, I see another ad (same person) for "kids' FUFFY 16" MOUNTAIN STYLE BIKE". I can't stand it! :lol:

The shockproof Fork FMURRAY Mountain 24" Bike


> The shockproof Fork FMURRAY Mountain 24" Bike - $20 (Plano/TX 75093)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-09-16, 6:33PM CDT
> ...


MURRAY MOUNTAIN BIKE 24" WHEEL W/TIRE.


> MURRAY MOUNTAIN BIKE 24" WHEEL W/TIRE. - $40 (Plano/TX 75093)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-09-16, 6:25PM CDT
> ...


kids' FUFFY 16" MOUNTAIN STYLE BIKE NICE!


> kids' FUFFY 16" MOUNTAIN STYLE BIKE NICE! - $20 (Plano/TX 75093)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-09-16, 5:42PM CDT
> ...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

JetTeach said:


> Novel approach....
> 
> Piece of **** Bike for sale


Lol, I noticed that one, also. Hello from far (far) north dallas. :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

JetTeach said:


> Novel approach....
> 
> Piece of **** Bike for sale


love the 'featured in GTA' bit and how long that post is...
But, the poster is correct :thumbsup:
can't beat a classic by buying from ScrewUSA...err Walmart.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

oh my...

LaFleche Carbon Mountain Bike


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Hayes "Juice" brakes?*

Clearly they are either nines or HFX and I doubt it's a Scott. Looks more like an old school Schwinn.



> **DownHill Racing Custom Scott fullsuspension **
> Best of Everything!!!
> WhiteBrosFork DH-2 adjustable.
> Fox TC vanilla rear shock adjustable.
> ...


**DownHill Racing Custom Scott fullsuspension WhiteBrosFork**


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Love to see him get $200 out of it...

Trek Road Bike - $900 (West Wichita)
Date: 2011-09-26, 9:37AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
10 year old Trek model...road bike...aluminum frame with carbon rear fork...cobb cycling v-flow max saddle is still in excellent condition...basic schimano components...altegra road hangle bars...I was given this bike during the summer of 2009 and rode it quite a bit during that summer and fall. I had the schimano components and road bars and cobb saddle installed during the spring of 2010 but I didnt ride it as much as I hoped. It has been collectin dust in the garage and I would like to see if there is anyone interested in buying this bike for $900. I'm willing to negogiate on price. I have a trainer as well that I would like to sell for $75. If interested please contact me via email.

* Location: West Wichita
* it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 0


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

*You know you want one*

Rare Red Mtv LERUN Uniskate Part Unicycle, Part Skateboard Bike - $100 (North Hollywood)

THIS IS A VERY RARE UNICYCLE SKATE BIKE WITH A TIRE IN THE REAR AND SKATE WHEELS IN THE FRONT.
YOU STEER WITH YOUR WEIGHT SHIFTING LEFT OR RIGHT, HAS COMFORTABLE SEAT AND COASTER BRAKE ( BACK PEDAL )
DESIGNED IN THE U.S.A. THIS BIKE IS A BLAST TO RIDE AND I'LL BET YOU HAVE NEVER SEEN ONE.






* Location: North Hollywood
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

REAR WTB DERAILLEUR 9/8 SPEED


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I love 36 spoke derailleurs! :rockon:


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

*Yes! I finally found the "Lets make fun of Craigslist post-"*

I am SO glad that I found this thread.

Freakin SF Craigslist sucks so bad. I am so glad that I finally got the opportunity to write it.. I've been hating on the key words "vintage and fixie" for years.. and years.. 
Coincidentally, just last night, a friend of mine (I can't rip on him too bad) and says he wants to sell his cruiser.. I buy cruisers.. I buy bikes of all kinds.. Tells me the bike is posted.. I laughed when I saw it.. As I google the price on my cell phone, he throws the classic line "I paid this.." My own friend.. was about $50 above msrp selling a used cruiser.. To me, and he knows I know bikes. I broke it down to my friend and I am really suprised we are still friends after the deal ended.. Some people just don't want to hear their bike is not a Record Colnago. I walked away with the bike, and fortuneately, he has no more bikes to sell after that. Finally, why he would sell his only bike? I don't want to know..

Sorry for the novel. I had to break in this thread this one time..


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Guess the Mexican cartel violence has finally reached DFW. 

MEXICAN TO BE DISMEMBERED, ORGANS SOLD FOR PROFIT(A BIKE, SILLY!)



> *MEXICAN TO BE DISMEMBERED, ORGANS SOLD FOR PROFIT(A BIKE, SILLY!) - $160 (FTW)*
> Date: 2011-10-04, 8:39AM CDT
> 
> BORN IN MEXICO 1970, HONEST HARDWORKING BIKE, VICTIM OF PROFILING GUILTY OF NOTHING.HAS THE RIGHT STUFF BUT UNWANTED! GUESS I'II SELL ALL THESE KILLER PARTS FOR PROFIT.(SUNTOUR,DIACOMPE,SUNSHINE ETC.) CALL 81721379ZEROSIX TO STAY EXECUTION,& AQUIRE AN AWESOME BIKE!
> ...


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

marpilli said:


> Guess the Mexican cartel violence has finally reached DFW.
> 
> MEXICAN TO BE DISMEMBERED, ORGANS SOLD FOR PROFIT(A BIKE, SILLY!)


:thumbsup:  I saw this on there this morning!! Love it!


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Apparently this is a real thing.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Tips for pro CL bike sellers:

1) Find old bike in garage, dumpster, or friend's attic
2) Create CL ad with out of focus cell phone pic.
3) Make sure Vintage and Fixie are in the title.
4) If you paid $X for the bike, your list price should be $X times 80%. Let all potential buys know how much a deal you are giving them.
5) Wait for people to email/call
6) Keep waiting. You are winning.
7) Re-post ad after 3 days.
8) Repeat steps 5-7 for six months.
9) Throw bike back in garage. It's pretty obvious the economy is in the crapper and no one wants to pay what the bike is worth.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

michaelscott said:


> Tips for pro CL bike sellers:
> 
> 1) Find old bike in garage, dumpster, or friend's attic
> 2) Create CL ad with out of focus cell phone pic.
> ...


I hope you don't mind. But, I'm going to post that up (verbatim) to my local CL. :thumbsup:

*EDIT:*


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

*Bikes aren't boats*

sucks about the theft AND the spelling AND the grammer. Keep your eyes out for these.

Stolen----- team bike and bikes

Stolen----- team bike and bikes (from temple)
Date: 2011-10-05, 9:31PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
We are looking for the ass hole that stolen 4 bikes from a stoage unit in temple he might be looking to sale them
Masi black with dura ace 06 gran cousre and a vintage Liotto white blue lettering and red rolf wheels and a 24`` redline chrome
frame, and a cannondale seaco race bike and picture is here of it with custom yellow lettering and campy hardware.

* Location: from temple
 * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bamwa1 said:


> sucks about the theft AND the spelling AND the grammer. Keep your eyes out for these.
> 
> Stolen----- team bike and bikes
> 
> ...


If you cannot be bothered as to spell, punctuate or have decent grammar, why should I bother caring about your bike 
- give a shlt for me to give a shlt!


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

marpilli said:


> I hope you don't mind. But, I'm going to post that up (verbatim) to my local CL. :thumbsup:
> 
> *EDIT:*
> View attachment 644652


That is really a WTF!


----------



## Restricted (Jun 11, 2011)

michaelscott said:


> Tips for pro CL bike sellers:
> 
> 1) Find old bike in garage, dumpster, or friend's attic
> 2) Create CL ad with out of focus cell phone pic.
> ...


Seems like my buddy has been using this advice.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I posted the tip for pro cl bike sellers on my local craigslist to see what the response would be, and it was flagged and removed in about 30 minutes


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Gotta get me this Treck Vicleta!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Awesome full suspension bike

exactly what the hell is this thing?


----------



## unsmowler (Sep 13, 2004)

*2 More*

1st one misspelled "worthless", 2nd should sell itself with pics that good!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

*20" of travel? Woo hoo!!!*

Marzocchi Italian Suspension Fork



> *Marzocchi Italian Suspension Fork - $100 (Arlington)*
> 
> Date: 2011-10-09, 11:20PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


20" of travel? Awesome! For a downhill bike or something you want a lot of travel.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you email him to tell him how to properly measure travel?


----------



## Jonh cox (Oct 10, 2011)

*Stolen Bikes*

Interesting I know the guy in Temple nice guy he owns a hobby shop and a race track ,and a secret part owner of 2 bike shops one in Austin one close to Temple and heard he is worth a few million from a construction job out of Houston. And owns like 2 private airports one in Temple and Houston and like 7 airplanes for a hobby. He just wants to hang the ******* that did it.


----------



## Jonh cox (Oct 10, 2011)

yes we know him he owns a few bike shops


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Jonh cox said:


> Interesting I know the guy in Temple nice guy he owns a hobby shop and a race track ,and a secret part owner of 2 bike shops one in Austin one close to Temple and heard he is worth a few million from a construction job out of Houston. And owns like 2 private airports one in Temple and Houston and like 7 airplanes for a hobby. He just wants to hang the ******* that did it.





Jonh cox said:


> yes we know him he owns a few bike shops


Dear John, WTF are you talking about??? 



Kona0197 said:


> Did you email him to tell him how to properly measure travel?


Nuh uh, not my job to set him straight. He'd probably just get snippy with me, anyway.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I got a laugh out of the selling point "tits still on tires". :thumbsup:


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

This is the best mtbr thread ever.


----------



## vsco (Oct 12, 2011)

longfinkillie said:


> Rare Red Mtv LERUN Uniskate Part Unicycle, Part Skateboard Bike - $100 (North Hollywood)
> 
> THIS IS A VERY RARE UNICYCLE SKATE BIKE WITH A TIRE IN THE REAR AND SKATE WHEELS IN THE FRONT.
> YOU STEER WITH YOUR WEIGHT SHIFTING LEFT OR RIGHT, HAS COMFORTABLE SEAT AND COASTER BRAKE ( BACK PEDAL )
> DESIGNED IN THE U.S.A. THIS BIKE IS A BLAST TO RIDE AND I'LL BET YOU HAVE NEVER SEEN ONE.


Of the recent posts, this is one of my favorites! They are right that I have not ever seen one, but there is probably a reason for that. I do kinda want one...but not for that price.

This is one of the best treads I've seen so far during my short time on this forum.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

*womenz are evil!*

ouch


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

so descriptive!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FLMike said:


> ouch


women...can't live w/ 'em - can't shoot 'em


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sorry dear baby Jesus, that was uncalled for - please forgive me


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

highdelll said:


> I'm sorry dear baby Jesus, that was uncalled for - please forgive me


lol, Reminded me of this one from Eastbound & Down.

Instantly I regret saying that, that was a horrible thing to say. It's just, I'm Kenny Powers, and I'm very upset right with how I'm acting right now!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

It just amazes me how stupid people are in the world. Are these the same type of people that have to remind themselves to breathe? 

On a side note I do love flagging these morons ads.


----------



## Cowboypilot (Jan 13, 2011)

*Human Kidney for sale GOOD CONDITION! - $10000 (Fort Worth)*

Date: 2011-10-18, 10:11AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have a kidney for sale. It's mine and in great condition. I'm selling it cheap because I need quick money to buy a llama. Thankyou.

Location: Fort Worth
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2655928943

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc. terms of use privacy policy feedback forum


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

*20" Rare Bike*

20" Rare Bike



> 20" Rare Bike - $40 (Balch springs)
> 
> Date: 2011-10-20, 2:23PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


Ha! Rare bike? It's a girls frame flipped upside down and turned into a spray painted monstrosity... And, "*Serious inquires only please!*" :lol:


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

unsmowler said:


> 1st one misspelled "worthless", 2nd should sell itself with pics that good!


Uh, no... the seller is saying the two words "worth" and "less" not the compound "worthless". Example - A is worth less than B.

The fail is on you, own your fail.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

BeakJones said:


> > Originally Posted by unsmowler
> > 1st one misspelled "worthless", 2nd should sell itself with pics that good!
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, I think unsmowler was cleverly calling the bike worthless.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

$675? _really?_ boy, we must get some _really good_ medical pot here in SF! trek's infamous "Y-glide" bike was a child of this design...

Dream Carbon Trek Pro MTB Frame, Fork, Crank, Extras


----------



## POJO_Risin (Oct 23, 2011)

marpilli said:


> I got a laugh out of the selling point "tits still on tires". :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 645886


I hate those tits on the tires...or do I...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

4 months old mgx mtb full suspicion. front wheel flat tiers



> *4 months old mgx mtb full suspicion. front wheel flat tiers - $70 (Richardson )*
> 
> Date: 2011-10-25, 9:19AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


Dunno how to fix a flat? Looking up a "how-to" on youtube just too much work? Sell the bike!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

marpilli said:


> 4 months old mgx mtb full suspicion. front wheel flat tiers


full suspicion is right!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^ Ha! Hadn't noticed that...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Specialized Rock hopper comp like new



> *Specialized Rock hopper comp like new - $550 (Plano )*
> 
> Date: 2011-10-25, 1:54PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


Retailed for $780 back in 2000 and they're asking $550? Oh, it comes with a pump and spare tires. Let me go find my wallet...

BikePedia - 2000 Specialized Rockhopper A1 Comp fs Complete Bicycle


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

*Get your carben fibber here!!*

Giant TCR Advanced carbon frame

2005 GIANT TCR ADVANTAGE carben fibber frame and forks. Comes with neck, carben fibber seat post, and two carben fibber water cages. Had a repaired crack on the center inside post of the frame and was painted white. Come take a look at it. Asking $200 call or text at 210-508-3074

* Location: NW
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I Hate liars


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

lulz. 1999 Haro T-Bone Prime Limited


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

highdelll said:


> I Hate liars


Can't you trust carben fibbers?


----------



## Radioface (Jun 22, 2010)

Epic MTB craigslist post

I just want to roll up to Lynn and hang out with the guy


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Radioface said:


> Epic MTB craigslist post
> 
> I just want to roll up to Lynn and hang out with the guy


"I have a pouch that is connected under the seat for tools, tire kit, and what not."

The "what not" in the pouch is probably the source of his problems


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

michaelscott said:


> Tips for pro CL bike sellers:
> 
> 1) Find old bike in garage, dumpster, or friend's attic
> 2) Create CL ad with out of focus cell phone pic.
> ...


Love it. This description is CL gospel.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure what's for sale here... It says trek 6700... and fixie.... Well I see 2 treks, a giant, and a fixie... But no trek 6700 fixie...

Trek 6700 Fixie Bike


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ email sent

"$200 for all for or ???"


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

umm...dude...were you typing with just your thumbs?

Brand Sparkilng new REDLINE d660 29er!!!!!!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

then we have this fellow trying to unload practically useless items that should be left on the sidewalk for free...

BIKE SEATS, SHOES 10-10 1/2, TSHORTS


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

let's go off the beaten path just a little, shall we? besides, who knows what we might meet up with on the trail, huh?

6.8 million volts stun gun *(EXTREMELY POWERFUL)*


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

shekky said:


> let's go off the beaten path just a little, shall we? besides, who knows what we might meet up with on the trail, huh?
> 
> 6.8 million volts stun gun *(EXTREMELY POWERFUL)*


Then the ahole puts all those keywords at the bottom of his ad. I love flagging those tards.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

OLD ANGELES TRICYCLE










Must be one of them new-fangled 2-wheeled tricycles I keep hearing about...


----------



## Nomad1972 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is a real WTF

email this posting to a friend maine craigslist > for sale / wanted > bicycles
please flag with care: [?]

miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist
Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
*1990 Fat Chance Wicked Fat 17" Deore XT - $800 (Portland)*
Date: 2011-10-30, 2:18AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Somerville, Mass. crafted steel Fat Chance, Wicked Fat model, size medium, Black Deore XT 730 parts, wide Mavic rims, all original except for NOS Oury grips. . .very nicely handmade Fat frame, stem and handlebar, Spinner or Koski fork (not sure)
Ferrari red paint w/black parts looks pretty nice. going to Ebay if it doesn't sell here.

Location: Portland
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

image 0 image 1
image 2 image 3
PostingID: 2657477532

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

-RATROD ALERT- vintage western flyer



> *-RATROD ALERT- vintage western flyer - $150 (NRH)*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-10-28, 4:54PM CDT
> ...


I'm strangly drawn to the "big effing amber lens headlight".


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Nomad1972 said:


> Here is a real WTF


There, fixed.
And for the collector, that's not a terrible price. I'd say MOMBAT would agree that the price is not too far off. I wouldn't mind having one purely for nostalgia purposes, though I might try to bargain him down to around $500.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

pray tell, what is the "deerhead" group?

Diamondback Apex Vintage


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

shekky said:


> pray tell, what is the "deerhead" group?


Deore XT from the early-mid '80s?... Shimano History


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Non-bike... From We are Internets on Bordom.net


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Bike with a hack*

This looks safe!

_Custom built 26" bike with a hack (sidecar). 21 speed. I've had a total of 350 lbs on it (2 adults) with no problems.
If you have a special needs child, this would be great to ride the park trails and enjoy the scenery.
Seat belt and arm rests included. _










Bike with a hack

.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^ That looks like it woudl be hella fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

ummm...how drunk were you?

Lost my bike on Muni *reward*


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

*High End? Whatever...*

Xmas Gift? Specialized Mtn bike for your gal! - $300 (Corvallis)

Date: 2011-11-07, 7:38PM PST
Reply to: Errors when replying to ads?]

NEW 2012 Specialized Hotrock A1FS 11 Girl's mountain bike. GREAT bike for girls ages 8-15. 21-speed high-end mountain bike with all the functionality of a nice adult mountain bike. Retails for $480. Purchased at Peak Sports in Corvallis and we have the owner's manual and receipts - our daughter opted for a cruiser instead. Email to see the bike. Cash only.

Xmas Gift? Specialized Mtn bike for your gal!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've seen my fair share of stupid craigslist posts in the past couple weeks. 

-A guy looking for skilled archers to practice their skills while helping to cut down on the gophers in his yard

-"trade my bmx bike for ur truck...I have a top award winning bmx bike for trade.. i paid 5000 for the bike...."

-the typical bar ends on backwards, handlebars and/or forks on backwards, bad pictures, funny pictures, stupid people

-"looking for an old road bike...these bike also has special tires. Thanks"

-"New never ridden tour da france with shimano parts"

-"whatever dude it's Campag"


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm unfamiliar with BMX bikes, but I thought the seat post was kind of odd.










1992 elf old school bmx - $165


----------



## millslikecruisin (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking at craigslist ads throws my mind for a loop. especially when I see bike from department stores being sold for as much as they were when new.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

now hold the hell on, here...you want me to buy a _used_ WTB saddle that probably cost on forty bucks via mail order back in the late nineties...for forty dollars?

WTB SST Race Saddle

you MUST be HIGH...i'll give you ten bucks for it...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ That looks uncomfy  - I'd even save that $10


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ecub said:


> I'm unfamiliar with BMX bikes, but I thought the seat post was kind of odd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's for grown adults that want to commute on a bmx


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

A Saint raper? WTF?

Saintraper Bike


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Genom said:


> A Saint raper? WTF?
> 
> Saintraper Bike


It's actually Saint Ropez. Oops...

French Bicycles


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

So there is this guy in my area's bicycle CL that sells old bicycles from his backyard (self proclaimed "bicycle farm"), claims theyre "vintage" and offers free riding lessons for the ladies... Everyone flags him then he goes on psychotic rants.. so entertaining.... :thumbsup:


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

Genom said:


> A Saint raper? WTF?


"Yes, I understand you're a Saint, beloved by many. But sometimes, a man has needs...... so.....let's just get this over with....."


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, it's something....


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Giant Brand Mountain Bike

"it is very cheap. you can see in the pictures."

um...OK...


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Umm OK.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

pcmark said:


> Umm OK.


all i can think is "good lord"...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

A "Specialized" Giant Iguana...

Specialized Iguana SE


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

*Funny*

This thread is hillarious! Here is another to add to the collection!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't see what's funny about that one...


----------



## SG CYCLES (Dec 21, 2010)

GIANT CADEX CFM-3 CARBON FIBER MOUNTAIN BIKE 18" - $1000 (BAY RIDGE )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-12-19, 1:17PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GIANT CADEX CFM-3 CARBON FIBER + KEVLAR FRAME MOUNTAIN BIKE 18" 
THIS IS A NICE 1993 GIANT CADEX CFM-3 CARBON FIBER MOUNTAIN BIKE. 
THE BIKE HAS BEEN IN STORAGE FOR A FEW YEARS 
CONDITION OF BIKE: THE FRAME PAINT IS GOOD, CLEAR COAT IS PRISTINE SOME SCRATCHES FROM CABLES VISIBLE IN 4TH PHOTO. THERE ARE NO WHEELS AS I USED THEM UP AND FOR STORAGE IT WAS EASIER TO KEEP WITHOUT, YOU CAN STILL BUY NEW WHEELS IN THE MARKET. AS YOU WILL SEE IN THE 3RD PHOTO THE SEAT HAS A SCUFF AND A TEAR. THIS BIKE GIVES AN INCREDIBLE RIDE FOR THE FIRST CARBON GENERATION BIKE! 
COMPONENTS: NO FRONT DERAILLEUR DUE TO 50 STAR CHAINRING ADDITION FOR HIGHER SPEEDS, TITANIUM POST SVELTE FOOT PEDALS, SEAT POST FROM SYNCROS, TITANIUM SEAT POST CLAMP, LEATHER TECHNO DYNAMICA SEAT, CUSTOM TITANIUM BOLTED STEM FROM ANSWER A.TAC. SHIMANO STR HEADSET.

CAN MEET IN AND AROUND BAY RIDGE AND INSPECT BIKE, CASH ONLY. PRICE NEGOTIABLE CONTACT BY EMAIL WITH ANY QUESTIONS.

Location: BAY RIDGE 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2753480456


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> I don't see what's funny about that one...


OK, at least it's not just me


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> I don't see what's funny about that one...





pcmark said:


> OK, at least it's not just me


Maybe the two of you together can work out the spelling. :skep:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

What's wrong with the spelling? Is "Ricon" misspelled?


----------



## SG CYCLES (Dec 21, 2010)

Ding, Ding you are correct sir!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> What's wrong with the spelling? Is "Ricon" misspelled?


Do you ever pause for a moment before you hit "post"? Try googling "Giant Ricon".


----------



## SG CYCLES (Dec 21, 2010)

This forum is classic!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Do you ever pause for a moment before you hit "post"? Try googling "Giant Ricon".


Lol, classic.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Do you ever pause for a moment before you hit "post"? Try googling "Giant Ricon".


Here is the funy part about this: I didn't even realize there was an error in the spelling. 

Look at the size bike he is selling. Now look at the height of the people he is recommending the bike for. That is where the humor is!


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Maybe the two of you together can work out the spelling. :skep:


Oh Wow, he spelled Rincon wrong. That's a real knee slapper Boy, that's awesome.

:sarcasm^^


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

getagrip said:


> Here is the funy part about this: I didn't even realize there was an error in the spelling.
> 
> Look at the size bike he is selling. Now look at the height of the people he is recommending the bike for. That is where the humor is!


Now you've done it, Kona will black out when he has to digest all that info.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

pcmark said:


> Oh Wow, he spelled Rincon wrong. That's a real knee slapper Boy, that's awesome.
> 
> :sarcasm^^


Why what a fine contribution, you'll be a valued member I'm sure.

not sarcasm


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

roadie scum said:


> Why what a fine contribution, you'll be a valued member I'm sure.
> 
> not sarcasm


Be nice.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Worlds Ugliest Bike - $25

Vintage Murray 24" 3 speed ladies bike. Rusty, spray can painted [terrible job], tires old and cracking [but hold air], "Thumpy" when riding but goes down the road. Stuck in 3rd gear [internal rear hub shifts but is missing hardware], rusty ape hangers add a nice touch. $25 dollars or ANY offer!!!!! Please come get this thing out of my sight!!! UGH!!!


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

roadie scum said:


> Why what a fine contribution, you'll be a valued member I'm sure.
> 
> not sarcasm


Ouch, so you don't like my sense of humor, but cmon now.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Snow shoes for sale


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

A good one - OT
best of craigslist: You slept naked in my bed. Unfortunately, you were in the wrong apt. - m4w


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*$ 1 500*

For a lightly demoed Santa Cruz Blur LT Carbon... Full XT, Talas and RP23, Formula brakes, Easton Haven components... Seeler looks like a lbs... Should I investigate further ?

Santa Cruz Blur LT Carbon Demo Custom Bike Medium



> Santa Cruz Blur LT Carbon Demo Custom Bike Medium - $1500 (Montreal)
> 
> Date : 2011-12-09, 6:24AM EST
> 
> ...


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

TODAY ONLY - Bicycle seat - Won't Last Long - TODAY ONLY

THIS IS A SPECIAL ONE DAY ONLY PRICE ADJUSTMENT - ACT FAST BEFORE IT IS GONE FOR GOOD AND YOU MISS OUT ON IT - THIS WON'T LAST LONG!

************* THIEF PROOF YOUR BIKE *************

This seat may look like garbage - but it seems there are a lot of people who think a seat like this on their bike dissuades thieves

Now that I have a garage I don't have to think like one of those people so it is up for sale

It is a very comfortable seat with plenty of cushion

It could even be easily recovered with some fabric from Joann's

Google Map 11598 to see where I live and then email me if you want to come here

Price Neg - almost no reasonale offer refused

After today the price goes back to $15.00


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

Same seller.

Incredible Vintage crankset

This is a miss-matched 2 chainring crankset (probably Huret) - the (rusty) non-power side arm does not match power side

For a square tapered bottom bracket with tapered cottered pins (pins and nuts included)

I'm also including the hanger (I might even have the cups but no promisses on them)

Email for further details

Google Map 11598 to see where I live and then email me if you want to come here

Price Neg - almost no offer refused

ACT FAST BEFORE IT IS GONE


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

That looks like some junk impalement waiting to happen.:eekster:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Best of Craigslist.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey, I need a bodyguard too! But for free, yea?



> 4 hr. Body Guard needed for court (redwood city)
> 
> Date: 2011-12-29, 9:00PM PST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

erik1245 said:


> Hey, I need a bodyguard too! But for free, yea?


Says right in the listing: Does $100 sound right for a 4 hour or less gig?

I would do it for $100.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

**REWARD** For Stolen Bike - $200 (Johnny's Toys Latonia)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-12-31, 9:19AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had a bike I bought for 110 dollars. I am offering $200 to get this bike back to me considering it wasnt mine. I will not call police, we will handle this like adults. This bike is a ---------Black Havoc Full Suspension 26" Mens' Mountain Bike------------- I left it near the railroad tracks to find a pair of gloves and when I came back it was gone. I am in the military, if you have any love for your country you will give this back. Thanks

• Location: Johnny's Toys Latonia
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

Seems shady to me. . .


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> **REWARD** For Stolen Bike - $200 (Johnny's Toys Latonia)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-12-31, 9:19AM EST
> ...


Wow.

Just...wow.

Havoc Full Suspension 26" Mens' Mountain Bike - Walmart.com


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^ Okay? I do realize it is an inexpensive bike..what seems shady is the fact that he's willing to spend almost twice of what he paid for it when he could just buy a new one for $200


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^ Okay? I do realize it is an inexpensive bike..what seems shady is the fact that he's willing to spend almost twice of what he paid for it when he could just buy a new one for $200


I think he was a drug dealer and that frame was filled with coke pellets


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

That's what I'm thinking, something shady..I didn't get the whole "Wow. Just..wow" Like okay? :lol: I get it's a cheap bike, thanks for the link :thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ^^ Okay? I do realize it is an inexpensive bike..what seems shady is the fact that he's willing to spend almost twice of what he paid for it when he could just buy a new one for $200


No, I agree with you. 
Something just ain't right.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Frankly -especially if he is a military person- he may just want the opportunity to pound on the person/s who initially took it; a redemption, justice-be-done setup.

The "_any love for your country_" (an oft-used reasoning this season of politicking, and just as probably disingenuous) is somewhat clever, plus the additional cash. For sake of life and limb, I wouldn't meet up but call, leave a note on bike, and run.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> **REWARD** For Stolen Bike - $200 (Johnny's Toys Latonia)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2011-12-31, 9:19AM EST
> ...


Seems like a good way to make some money.... Buy the bike at Walmart, say you stole it and return it, and take the $90 profit.....


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

grandsalmon said:


> Frankly -especially if he is a military person- he may just want the opportunity to pound on the person/s who initially took it; a redemption, justice-be-done setup.
> 
> The "_any love for your country_" (an oft-used reasoning this season of politicking, and just as probably disingenuous) is somewhat clever, plus the additional cash. For sake of life and limb, I wouldn't meet up but call, leave a note on bike, and run.


/\ This, he's counting on the thief's greed.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

erik1245 said:


> Seems like a good way to make some money.... Buy the bike at Walmart, say you stole it and return it, and take the $90 profit.....


Maybe I am just slow...yea...but after reading the ad, then considering the possible post above: I really feel we are dealing with plain schizophrenia.

Get four or five like people together, you would have a pyramid scheme, and real profit for a couple- _if they knew when to stop. _


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

SPECIALIZED S-WORKS STUMPY M5

Best bike he's ever owned, but it has zero miles? So, it was the best garage art he's ever owned. Well, that's a strong endorsement.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

never mind your knuckleheads. let's start the year off talking about my knuckleheads...

black Hipster bike shimano gearss


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Here's a bargain...*

It's a little seized up, though.

Huffy mountain bike


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Malibu412 said:


> It's a little seized up, though.
> 
> Huffy mountain bike


VINTAGE 1984 SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER STUMP JUMPER BIKE

Only *$750. *


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

2ndgen said:


> VINTAGE 1984 SPECIALIZED STUMPJUMPER STUMP JUMPER BIKE
> 
> Only *$750. *


"I am the original owner of this 1984 Specialized Stumpjumper bike. A *Specialized series touring mountain bike*." Well, ooooo lah lah.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Not a bike, but funny.

Hard Working Toyota Tundra 2004 4X4 Door


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

This isn't from CL. Instead it's from our very own MTBR Classifieds. He walks among us... 

Sram X.9 Impulse (triggers) - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

Comment Date: Thu January 5, 2012



bradystoff said:


> hi broeddie my name is brady lol i have myself in a seriouse bind and u my freind have the solution to my problem a paire of x9 shifters me and me ex split about two months ago and she took a hammer to my bike clamming i love it more than wich is true but she took them both right of the bars the brakes levers the rims all kinds of nasty **** but she dint hit the frame the retard thats the big bucks.SOhere is my proposel even though there only 55 i unfortunatly dont have 55 at this time i work construction and the weather ha us shut down for the time being.i do however have aabout ten grand worth of componants in my bike shop.so is it possible to come up with something of equal value and just send it to each other.im not trying to scam u are any goofy **** im just being real and either u do and im set and ur cool as hell or u dont and i understand i could even ship whatever u decide on first and give u the trqcking numbers then u could ship but honestly im not out to try and screw u if u was i probably would try like a fox fork or something worth getting arrested for but im not that kind of person.i have mtb and roa componants i have brand new saddles,i have tons of front derailers no rear at the moment but i have a sram x9 top mount top swing i have a x7 bottom swing i have a deore xt top mount dual swing i have a set of deore xt shifter brake combos that are still brand new everything im listing is brand new still in the packaging i have a set of kenda nevegals dtc tomac 60 tpi with stick e side tread brand new there 2.2'sand folding obviously but i would give u the set of the for them its about 112 bucks i paid for the pair and there bran new i could throw in a brand irc wytho 2.3 rear folding 120 tpi aramid bead that was about 45 bucks used once and i got tubless for my bday thats how i got the nevegals my mom baught them and didnt get ust tubless tires they would have worked but i dont jerry rig **** so i would give u all three brand new tires for them its about 150 bucks worth of rubber or i have a brand new silverado team saddle its black leather with yellow letters and graphics its sick and never even been out of the plastic i could send whatever to u and pay shipping and once u got the tracking numbers u could send ur out and give me tracking numbers if its small like the shifters u could probablt get away with a paddd envolope in the mail i bet for free but ya if u would trade u seriously would be helping me out in a big way thats why im trying to offer suff thats well over the 55 bucks so the deal swings in youre favor the new x9's dont look like this anymore they dont have the creat and the top is all plastis i hate them and there ugly as hell i love tthe way these ones look like the xo's it would be the 5th pair ive owned so think about it and if u want or nee something and u can trust a man noadays with all the ******** scam ****s around ill be as fair as i can about the deal and try to hook up up for the favor because i cant ride without them sorry for rambeling i just realy need shifters rightnow and cant afford to buy a pair my email is bradystoffe [email protected][B]*********[/B].com let me know either way so i know if i should keep looking or pack youre new **** up ill send it out today for real it wont take long to get to u we only live 109 miles apart realy with an houre drive each we could do it in person if u wanted to its up to you i would totaly do that like saturay if u wanted to if u need something specific just ask because i have a ton of **** just no spare sram shifters i run a small bike shop in the summer so i have a bunch of stuff like i said let me know either way thanks man


The quote is just as it appears on the classified ad. Well, I removed his email to be polite... :lol:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

^ I saw that same guy post a reply on another ad, way to much info.

His other posts in threads are just as amusing.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I should send him a PM and ask him to come in here and elaborate for us...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

^Please do


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Spelling and punctuation. Why is it so hard?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*Amazing !*

I'm ready to rock the mountains 

MOUNTAIN BIKE LIKE NEW WITH VERY SHIMANO COMPONENTS



> MOUNTAIN BIKE LIKE NEW WITH VERY SHIMANO COMPONENTS - $90
> 
> Date : 2012-01-08, 2:52PM EST
> 
> ...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hayes MX2 2sets



> Hayes MX2 2sets - $50 (Pointe-Claire)
> 
> Date : 2012-01-05, 3:25PM EST
> 
> ...


lol... I bet he thinks today's Mongoose entry-level bikes are the best too


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Us New Yorkers can't stand scammers...

RE: Ladies 46cm 3-Speed Windsor Oxford

RE: Ladies 46cm 3-Speed Windsor Oxford - $750 (RIP OFF LAND)

Date: 2012-01-10, 6:24PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am really sick of some of you rip off artists trying to cheat people. 
And this seller has the nerve to complain about scammers! What BS.
This person is trying to sell a Windsor Oxford for $750! 
That's a Bikesdirect.com bike. You know how much it costs new? $349!
The seller wants you to pay more than DOUBLE the new price!
Here's a link to the new bikes: http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/oxford_deluxe.htm
If you want one, buy it from bikes direct, not this scam artist.

(The original ad: Ladies 46cm 3-Speed Windsor Oxford )



> Ladies 46cm 3-Speed Windsor Oxford - $750 (Clinton Hill, Brooklyn)
> 
> Date: 2012-01-10, 5:01PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

2ndgen said:


> Us New Yorkers can't stand scammers...
> 
> RE: Ladies 46cm 3-Speed Windsor Oxford
> 
> ...


Really good of you to out this loser but couldn't you have linked the original CL ad in your CL expose' so people would know exactly what you are referring to?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Malibu412 said:


> Really good of you to out this loser but couldn't you have linked the original CL ad in your CL expose' so people would know exactly what you are referring to?


I did include the original link: (The original ad: Ladies 46cm 3-Speed Windsor Oxford )


----------



## stephencorley (Jan 27, 2011)

WTF or hello every body


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

2ndgen said:


> I did include the original link: (The original ad: Ladies 46cm 3-Speed Windsor Oxford )


Yes you did.I missed it ... thought I clicked all the links you had posted. So sorry


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

Heh...

~> Custom Mountain Bike, Miller Lite Edition


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

1500 is really a steal when you get the custom rear wheel. That alone may retail for 20 or 30 bucks.


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my, that Miller Lite bike listing is epic. Good find ... wow.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rockNnachos said:


> Heh...
> 
> ~> Custom Mountain Bike, Miller Lite Edition


that bike looks sooper fast! - and Lite too!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

rockNnachos said:


> Heh...
> 
> ~> Custom Mountain Bike, Miller Lite Edition


Christmas gifts for Miller Brewing employees this year? It worked for IKEA.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

highdelll said:


> ...and Lite too!


Less filling!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

I never saw a Full Suspension Time Trial Bike before.



marpilli said:


> Less filling!


Taste Great! :madmax:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

alright - calm down you two - don't wanna see this binned


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Notice the first line of this one:*

No p***y-whipped tire kickers need call.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i love the miller light one! looks like a cardboard disk was slapped on the back of a NEXT. Besides, MTB'ers have better taste in beer 

i remember seeing an ad for a used 80's Ross mountain bike, and the seller said something along the lines of "i have a vintage 80's Ross, that i was told by a friend, could fetch somewhere around 1000, but i'm letting it go for 800"

he got a reply like "dude, its a frikkin ROSS. you'd be lucky to get 80 bucks for it. your friend is an idiot"


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

That's very weird, somebody just posted another similar Miller Light bike in my area for $1200. No cardboard disk though.


Special edition Miller lite Mountainbike - $1200 (brookville)


I have a special edition Miller Lite moutain bike road 1time around the block does have couple very small scratches , still has small stickers on pedals and missing a sticker on the side but like brandnew. $1,200 obo text only xxx,xxx,xxxx


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Malibu412 said:


> No p***y-whipped tire kickers need call.


I also like that he is going to be firm on the price. Title is $1700, text is $1600. In person, $150?


----------



## Logiebear (Jan 23, 2012)

I have never seen weird posts jk


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

I spent less than three minutes looking before I found this. I imagine some real gems will result from a couple hours.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*It has pretty purple tires*

And his neighbor wanted to steal it !


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Genom said:


>


I think they may be underestimating the age of that bike just a LITTLE bit.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

The cat got sucked in with the promise of low prices and a reach around:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not debating the price. I don't know squat about this model of bike. But, I do love the attitude...

*... if you want to try it out for fit etc. I'll expect $50 for my time if you do buy that will be applied to the Price. If not - not my problem.* :lol:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

wow, does that guy crap gold too? i'd be too intimidated to meet his awesomeness


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

marpilli said:


> I'm not debating the price. I don't know squat about this model of bike. But, I do love the attitude...
> 
> *... if you want to try it out for fit etc. I'll expect $50 for my time if you do buy that will be applied to the Price. If not - not my problem.* :lol:


Along with "You can make me an offer, but this is pretty much my Bottom dollar." Why try?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

is a fixie ever worth over 1k? just wondering...
Fixed Gear/Fixie Track Bike


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ maybe if it had a white bladed F. Rim

(Btw, Nicole, that link will go stale - screen grabs are best - just a reminder to all  )


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> is a fixie ever worth over 1k? just wondering...
> Fixed Gear/Fixie Track Bike


Mine is. My ass adds $793.938 dollars to the value of every bike it touches.

Also, here's your ad. I had to see it.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

No Oirgin8 bike has ever cost that much.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

marpilli said:


> I'm not debating the price. I don't know squat about this model of bike. But, I do love the attitude...
> 
> *... if you want to try it out for fit etc. I'll expect $50 for my time if you do buy that will be applied to the Price. If not - not my problem.* :lol:
> 
> View attachment 669167


Just for the sake of it, I responded to the listing asking for $50.00 to take up my time


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got a guy in my area trying to sell a fixie for $2900...apparently it's worth more than that


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

oh its ALWAYS worth more than that, and they are doing you a huge favor by letting it go for such a deal.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I know you can spend quite a bit on a fixie, trust me :lol: but even if you have one that, at retail, all the parts are worth that, they are like bmx bikes in the sense that they depreciate verrrry quickly. A $1000 fixie at retail should only sell for $400-$500 used IMHO in good condition. I mean...its a frame, and wheels :lol: no brakes, levers, cables, shifters, it has 1/2 or 1/3 the amount of chainrings and up to 1/11 the amount of cogs out back..well 2/11 if you have yourself a flippy-floppy hub


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I know you can spend quite a bit on a fixie, trust me :lol: but even if you have one that, at retail, all the parts are worth that, they are like bmx bikes in the sense that they depreciate verrrry quickly. A $1000 fixie at retail should only sell for $400-$500 used IMHO in good condition. I mean...its a frame, and wheels :lol: no brakes, levers, cables, shifters, it has 1/2 or 1/3 the amount of chainrings and up to 1/11 the amount of cogs out back..well 2/11 if you have yourself a flippy-floppy hub


yeah, even if it was made of carbon fiber and unicorn horn, there are still no complicated moving parts! frikkin hipsters. i bet they could convince you go pay more if it sat under the ass of an underground musician that you' never heard of.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I love it when people buy a wheelset for an old schwinn and try to sell it as a fixie conversion for like $500


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

*Don't hate and don't low ball me!!*


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

^^ I have a feeling if some hood rat has $1000 to spend, it's probably not going to a bike like that..I'm thinking more like drugs, guns, rims for their "donk" or whatever they call those cars 


:lol:


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

For strolling along the swapmeets...


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Funny


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

that goth wagon above....thats just asking your kid go get hooked on drugs at 13, wear emo bangs, hate you, then slit his/her wrists.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

getagrip said:


> Funny


I'm 5'7". Do you think this bike would fit me ?


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Genom said:


>


Those tires are what I need !


----------



## jasonbo (Jan 16, 2012)

I belive these sold at sears for under 200


----------



## TheDrew (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice to know that Nordic Track bike has a realistic rear shock. If it looked too fake I wouldn't want to be seen on it.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

jasonbo said:


> I belive these sold at sears for under 200


If the bike was only ridden 3 times in 3 years how is the seller qualified to refer to it as a gem? 'Cause it was something that was used purely for decorative purposes?


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd only buy a Nordic Track bike if it were in a light-colored wood... just sayin.


----------



## spoketweaker (Jan 29, 2012)

longfinkillie said:


> Rare Red Mtv LERUN Uniskate Part Unicycle, Part Skateboard Bike - $100 (North Hollywood)
> 
> THIS IS A VERY RARE UNICYCLE SKATE BIKE WITH A TIRE IN THE REAR AND SKATE WHEELS IN THE FRONT.
> YOU STEER WITH YOUR WEIGHT SHIFTING LEFT OR RIGHT, HAS COMFORTABLE SEAT AND COASTER BRAKE ( BACK PEDAL )
> ...


I had one of these.......but mine was different than any of what I've seen today, mine had a 16" rear wheel and a standard bmx seat and hand break under the seat.....I bought mine at house of bikes in Pittsburg.....I road the heck out of it.....wish I could find another oner one just like it. i have seen them on CL there junk......


----------



## jasonbo (Jan 16, 2012)

Really WTF


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Make it stop*

Worth $3000?? :skep: Yeah, maybe if it comes with $2900 cash rolled up in the seat tube.

And is it $700 or $600 for this racing machine? Guess he doesn't want much of a pre-'72 hotrod if this is the trade.


----------



## tbone1776 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Giant w/ Tunes*

_Giant Sedona 14" - $100 (Denver)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-02-12, 11:06AM MST
Reply to: [[/email] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

14" giant with trigger shifters and indicators ( that show what gear you're in) on them
new tires
excellent tune
14"

•Location: Denver
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests_

SO THIS BIKE PLAYS TUNES? COOL...GOTTA HAVE IT...


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

$1000 for a beach cruiser?!


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Not sure how to do screen shots on this computer but here's a link. It's a fixed gear conversion where he removed all the braze-ons and repainted it. Check out that head badge. It's a Schwinn Chicago. Does this hurt anyone else a little on the inside?


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

jasonbo said:


> Really WTF


It would be worth $30 bucks just to show up at the trailhead with this on the rack. I can see it delaying the ride about an hour as everyone has to try out those wicked super-duper handlebars. Watch out Easton!


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

Malibu412 said:


> Worth $3000?? :skep: Yeah, maybe if it comes with $2900 cash rolled up in the seat tube.
> 
> ^Excellent!
> 
> The first year of this Schwinn URT was my first full suspension bike, and that damn URT was as wild as a bronking buck. Launched me over the front and broke a rib. Ah, the early days of full suspension. I still have the frame hanging on the wall of shame.


----------



## buddy2525 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd pay $30 to see someone rockin' those handlebars on the trails


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

buddy2525 said:


> I'd pay $30 to see someone rockin' those handlebars on the trails


I'd pay $30 to see them go OTB 



monzie said:


> Not sure how to do screen shots on this computer.


Shift + Command + Y + 3 to do the whole display.
Shift + Command + Y + 4 to select a zone.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

David C said:


> Shift + Command + Y + 3 to do the whole display.
> Shift + Command + Y + 4 to select a zone.


I have a PC. I googled it and figured it out. Thanks man.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

monzie said:


> I have a PC. I googled it and figured it out. Thanks man.


Ohhh... A PC. I see.

So those are still being used ?


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

David C said:


> Ohhh... A PC. I see.
> 
> So those are still being used ?


Only by people who know how to use computers.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

monzie said:


> Only by people who know how to use computers.


Humm..... I know you don't want me to take it wrong, so I won't. But be aware that PC can also be used by people who don't know how to use computers. They just don't get it anyways


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

We get that we don't want to pay an arm and leg for a notebook or desktop.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> We get that we don't want to pay an arm and leg for a notebook or desktop.


Yeah, luckily, we can all afford nice bikes


----------



## thesmithsdesign (May 29, 2011)

Would you rather have SRAM x-5 or SRAM x-0? same thoughts on each goes with computers... Yes one will cost more but the quality and ease of use is much better.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

jasonbo said:


> I belive these sold at sears for under 200


"realistic" rear shock?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Would you rather have SRAM x-5 or SRAM x-0? same thoughts on each goes with computers... Yes one will cost more but the quality and ease of use is much better.


Yeah but the funny thing about that is that a PC and a Mac share the same motherboards and processors.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

shekky said:


> "realistic" rear shock?


you wouldn't like it very much if it were an imaginary rear shock, would you?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

monzie said:


> you wouldn't like it very much if it were an imaginary rear shock, would you?


I have a collection of "realistic" cars on my desk. How 'bout that ?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Bumpits - Hair Volumnizing Inserts - BUMP IT UP!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Bumpits - Hair Volumnizing Inserts - BUMP IT UP!


Big Happy Hair


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

David C said:


> I have a collection of "realistic" cars on my desk. How 'bout that ?


And I have a "life-like" girlfriend.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

monzie said:


> And I have a "life-like" girlfriend.


Do she gives a "realistic" riding ?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Shhh! Shhh...You had me at "Originally Posted by NicoleB28 'topless. that's what all mtb girls do. we go ride, get topless, have pillow fights in the woods, 
scissor, then ride home!'"...You had me at "Originally Posted by NicoleB28 'topless. that's what all mtb girls do. we go ride, get topless, have pillow 
fights in the woods, scissor, then ride home!'"


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

David C said:


> Do she gives a "realistic" riding ?


Oh, for sure. The handling's a bit stiff but she descends like a beast and has no trail chatter whatsoever.


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Umm no thanks.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Eville140 said:


> Umm no thanks.


"Sai gun"?? I think he probably means Sugino, but who the hell knows. I want to see a race between that bike and the Miller Lite one a few pages back.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

marpilli said:


> OK, at the first post I was laughing about "The shockproof Fork of FMURRAY". Then, I notice the same person posted an ad for the Murray wheels and "The real wheel has 7 cassette rings." Finally, I see another ad (same person) for "kids' FUFFY 16" MOUNTAIN STYLE BIKE". I can't stand it! :lol:
> 
> The shockproof Fork FMURRAY Mountain 24" Bike
> 
> ...


This guy is *still* trying to sell that fork. I've seen it re-listed on CL and on eBay half a dozen times at least. Behold! It's _the_ shockproof Fork of FMURRAY!!!


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

marpilli said:


> This guy is *still* trying to sell that fork. I've seen it re-listed on CL and on eBay half a dozen times at least. Behold! It's _the_ shockproof Fork of FMURRAY!!!
> 
> View attachment 673778


Perfect for riding during thunderstorms.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

all these beer bikes. are they promoting drinking and riding? or are they just fancy DUI cruisers?


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> all these beer bikes. are they promoting drinking and riding? or are they just fancy DUI cruisers?


Yes.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

marpilli said:


> Behold! It's _the_ shockproof Fork of FMURRAY!!!


F Murray Abraham. Apparently before he became an actor he designed mountain bike suspensions. :thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i dont get all these misspellings. friggen craigslist makes you confirm a million times before you post. i dont know how people miss it.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

These are the same people who weren't motivated by the red pen underlining all their schoolwork. Why should they talk the way the crazy robbit inside the internet box wants 'em to?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

I bet that Guinness goes down (the trails) smooth.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Cobretti said:


> F Murray Abraham. Apparently before he became an actor he designed mountain bike suspensions. :thumbsup:


Bill ****in' Murray-Abraham.


----------



## JeanBaptiseClamence (Feb 16, 2012)

Eville140 said:


> Umm no thanks.


I love the Guinness bike :eekster:


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't know they made FS time trial bikes.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

monzie said:


> Bill ****in' Murray-Abraham.


Gosh that picture literally made me laugh out loud and nearly spit coffee all over the keyboard!


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

*Silly Hipsters...*

This bike was listed at a ridiculous price as the frame only and now that he added some wheels and a sweet huffy seat that is not included, the price has gone up even more.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ i kind of like the comic book pattern  however, friggin hipsters are so pretentious about their damn fixies. they're always "custom" and one of a kind. like the bands they like....


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

pcmark said:


> That looks like some junk impalement waiting to happen.:eekster:


I would hate to go head on with a curb or something...looks like it could be a painful top tube collision


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

monzie said:


> Bill ****in' Murray-Abraham.


Thank you, Monzie.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

ender. said:


> Gosh that picture literally made me laugh out loud and nearly spit coffee all over the keyboard!





Spinnyspinspin said:


> Thank you, Monzie.


You're welcome.



NicoleB28 said:


> ^ i kind of like the comic book pattern  however, friggin hipsters are so pretentious about their damn fixies. they're always "custom" and one of a kind. like the bands they like....


The bands aren't custom, you've just never heard of them.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

monzie said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> The bands aren't custom, you've just never heard of them.


Stop it, I couldn't rep you for the Bill Murray thing, and I still can't rep you for this. Also, will send some music recommendations your way before the weekend if I can pry my woman away from our shared computer.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

hipsters like bands that dont exist yet.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> hipsters like bands that dont exist yet.


Awesome.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*Gotta love the well-worn Brooks leather saddle !*

Nicole ! I just found your new ride to replace that old crusty Giant !!! Just your size too !

Barn find! 1948 Raleigh - $175 (Montreal)



> I picked this old beauty out of a barn in New Hampshire. It`s a 1948 Raleigh that is complete, but could use some TLC. This bike is not ride-able at the moment -- it needs to be refurbished or restored. The corrosion is only surface corrosion and the bike is strong and sturdy. Great winter project that could turn into a sweet spring ride! Gotta love the full-case chainguard and the well-worn Brooks leather saddle, not to mention the great old basket!
> 
> I`ve just got too many projects on my hands these days and have to let this one go.
> 
> I can deliver anywhere in Montreal.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

wow..uh, good thing i already have a vintage bike that isnt a rusty turd. you think that thing can adequately shred the gnar gnar?


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

David C said:


> Nicole ! I just found your new ride to replace that old crusty Giant !!! Just your size too !
> 
> Barn find! 1948 Raleigh - $175 (Montreal)


That's actually an awesome bike, besides the fact that their asking price is probably half of what it would cost to make the bike ride again. They really should just take that old (sorry, vintage) Brooks saddle off and sell that to some hipster fixie kid for twice what they're asking for the bike.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> wow..uh, good thing i already have a vintage bike that isnt a rusty turd. you think that thing can adequately shred the gnar gnar?


Well it's still existing 60 years later, so looks solid 

And throw those Mustache bars on and you'll be ready to huck all the gnar you'll ever encounter


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Plus a 27" wheelset will give you speed without the weight penalty of 29" wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

David C said:


> Nicole ! I just found your new ride to replace that old crusty Giant !!! Just your size too !
> 
> Barn find! 1948 Raleigh - $175 (Montreal)


That is actually a very cool bike. I was in Italy ( on my off day from the Giro, of course) and someone had parked a bike like this by the driveway, grown ivy over it, and put a mailbox on it. I thought many times about how great that would be to see that coming home each day, but haven't found the right bike to explore the idea. For someone close by, this is a bike to get.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

You paid $800 for that??? :skep:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey there, Mr. Big Spender! You want to spend $25 for a bike that is in excellent condition with no work needed? Well! Let me just run out to the garage and see what I have for you...









Wait a minute.... This guy will buy my excellent condition bike for $30! You gonna offer me $35?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ i could drag out the old pacific that was rotted behind my shed and sell it to them, but i think it might need a tad bit of work. maybe some WD40 and a rubber mallet to bash the wheels back into shape because i think i remember my brother running it over.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ahhh the guinness bike. Funny to see a listing a recognize.


----------



## Armatron (Feb 1, 2012)

Some of these are really ridiculous..


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Quick, Quick, what a deal!--->*

Attn Mountain bike lovers/cyclists...sick of the cheap Chinese/Taiwanese/Japanese carbon bikes that crack and have structural problems? .I have a mint collectors bike for sale-(IT LOOKS GREAT AND RIDES EVEN BETTER!) CANNONDALE Sobe Edition 24 speed MTB -Black with Green Lettering- in perfect condition -HANDMADE/ASSEMBLED in THE USA-INDESTRUCTIBLE CAAD2 ALUMINUM FRAME/CODA HANDLEBARS/SRAM 5.0/ STX SHIFTERS/BOUNCY GEL SEAT Only 250 of these were made...impossible to find...a joy to ride and own! This bike will retain its value and will never be reproduced. Try going down to the Cannondale dealer and finding one of these (in great shape too!).....Born and raised in FL...This bike has never seen snow/ice/road salt/potholes and has been stored inside. $2750 cash (no checks)


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ that THING is going for 2750?!!?!?!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Pimpride said:


> Attn Mountain bike lovers/cyclists...sick of the cheap Chinese/Taiwanese/Japanese carbon bikes that crack and have structural problems? .I have a mint collectors bike for sale-(IT LOOKS GREAT AND RIDES EVEN BETTER!) CANNONDALE Sobe Edition 24 speed MTB -Black with Green Lettering- in perfect condition -HANDMADE/ASSEMBLED in THE USA-INDESTRUCTIBLE CAAD2 ALUMINUM FRAME/CODA HANDLEBARS/SRAM 5.0/ STX SHIFTERS/BOUNCY GEL SEAT Only 250 of these were made...impossible to find...a joy to ride and own! This bike will retain its value and will never be reproduced. Try going down to the Cannondale dealer and finding one of these (in great shape too!).....Born and raised in FL...This bike has never seen snow/ice/road salt/potholes and has been stored inside. $2750 cash (no checks)


the seller is out of his/her got-damn mind...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ that THING is going for 2750?!!?!?!


ahh, the missing decimal point - such a little thing.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

well, it DOES have a sobe sticker. that changes the game completely.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

My co-worker HAS one of those Sobe mountain bikes! I gotta let him know he's been riding to work on a gold mjne!


----------



## chazamis (Nov 16, 2010)

Once was about to sell a guy a frame, and the morning of the sale his wife texted me to say that he can't afford it


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

amazing how some of these bikes with limited time company logos are expected to be worth something, as if a famous athlete personally signed it.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's an Ebay one; Cannondale Super V 1000 FR Mountain Bike | eBay

Would anyone actually ride this thing with that crazy stem extension?


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

pcmark said:


> Here's an Ebay one; Cannondale Super V 1000 FR Mountain Bike | eBay
> 
> Would anyone actually ride this thing with that crazy stem extension?


WOW!!! Where does one start with all that is wrong with this bike?


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

pcmark said:


> Here's an Ebay one; Cannondale Super V 1000 FR Mountain Bike | eBay
> 
> Would anyone actually ride this thing with that crazy stem extension?


I'd ride that thing until the wheels fell off; which probably wouldn't take very long.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Genom said:


> WOW!!! Where does one start with all that is wrong with this bike?


Let's see...
1. stem extension
2. WTF kind of fork is that
3. chain slack galore
4. WTF kind of saddle is that
5. Torn shock sleeve on the fork
6. The fact it has a shock sleeve
7. U-brakes

And above all else...THE PRICE!!!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

That fork is a fork Cannondale made back in the '90s. By the way I don't see any U-brakes on the bike. Just V-brakes.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

looks like it weighs 300 pounds


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't you all. Seems pretty solid to me. '90's XTR, '90's Coda cranks, Fox shock; what looks like an old school Azonic DJ seat. That there is quality.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> looks like it weighs 300 pounds


Half of that is the seat.  That's one big a** seat. Those forks really do weigh about 6 pounds.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

ryguy135 said:


> Let's see...
> 1. stem extension
> 2. WTF kind of fork is that
> 3. chain slack galore
> ...


Add: there is no way that rear triangle doesn't bang the hell out of the seat post. Not that I have anything against banging.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I remember that bike as I was getting started back in the 90's. It was cutting edge and over $2k+. Apparently this person still believes it is worth that kind of money.


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

This beauty is on Buffalo Craigslist:

Sirrus Specialized 14 Speed Racer Cash/Trade???


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

ryguy135 said:


> Let's see...
> 1. stem extension
> 2. WTF kind of fork is that
> 3. chain slack galore
> ...


Nothing wrong with V-brakes and shock boots. But that an outrageous price for those features.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Gems!!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

jrss13 said:


> This beauty is on Buffalo Craigslist:
> 
> Sirrus Specialized 14 Speed Racer Cash/Trade???


J,

Steven Spielberg couldn't produce a better fantasy than that ad! Good find!

:lol:


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

Im upset he doesn't accept foodstamps!:incazzato:


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok so... I bought a Mountainsmith Altitude FS bike a few years ago at Dicks.
I picked it up for $380 NEW so my friends would have something to ride.

I traded the bike in this past summer when I bought a new Santa Cruz Nickel and the shop quickly sold it...

So I'm looking through Craigslist today and I come across a guy selling one in the same color I had.... For $500!!!!!

2005 Mountainsmith Mountain Bike










I traded this bike in for $100 and I'm sure the shop turned around and got $150.... Now this guy is asking $500!


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

MiniTrail said:


> Looks like a three wheeler. One front, one rear and one in the middle?
> 
> pedal strike is either a feature or a kick stand
> 
> View attachment 678572


This is pretty badass it's like a 20" klunker all Schwinn parts from the 70's , I would buy it if the price was good.


----------



## JeanBaptiseClamence (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know if this ride is actually a legit mountain bike or just completely stupid:

Porsche FS Mountain Bike


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

> there is a bolt missing in the left pedal that i lost thinking i could take the bike apart.... i never took anything else off of it because as soon as i removed the pedal the bolt dropped and who knows where it whent i couldnt find it again so i left the bike just as it was......


Really? You thought you could just "take the bike apart" so you removed (and lost) one crankarm bolt and then just stopped? Ahahahahaha.....

Price isn't really all that "incredible", either.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

But he somehow managed to get the crank arm off the spindle... Could he be aware of the existence of a crank puller ??


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Eville140 said:


>


I call this one stolen.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

David C said:


> I call this one stolen.


"pedal shiters"


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

And it only weighs 3 lbs!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

So guys,what do you think is betterer? Lets have a pole, lolz.

Clipless pedal Shiters, or Platform pedal shiters?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> So guys,what do you think is betterer? Lets have a pole, lolz.
> 
> Clipless pedal Shiters, or Platform pedal shiters?


I'd say dual platform bar end shiter with velcro straks.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I prefer to shift telepathically. With dual front forks carbon shifters.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> So guys,what do you think is betterer? Lets have a pole, lolz.
> 
> Clipless pedal Shiters, or Platform pedal shiters?


Clipless pedal shiters and hydrolick dick brakes FTW....


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

MiniTrail said:


> $400 :yikes:
> 
> gearing on those was tall to start with. I can't imagine what it would be like a a pizza sized front ring


I'm pretty sure that first ring is a guard.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

who's gonna troll 812-205-4851?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

highdelll said:


> who's gonna troll 812-205-4851?


I have a restriction order from the court for that area code, sorry. Too much goofing there.


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

MiniTrail said:


> I'm sure it is but the ring behind it is huge. Those bikes are best with kids rings for wheelies or puttin'. Not the best bike for speed or distance


I believe its a varsity's 10sp components on a crate most likely built at a actual schwinn shop back in the 70's and if you were 10yrs old in the the 70's it would be pretty kick azz.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

David C said:


> I call this one stolen.


"it has 9 gears pedal shiters" 
How do people come up with this crap?


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Early DH Full Suspension Mountainbike

Early DH Full Suspension Mountainbike - $500 (Escondido)

Date: 2012-03-06, 8:22PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

This is an aluminum frame full suspension mountainbike that is in good working order. It has a newer seat, good grips and shifters, Shimano equipment, Bear Cage pedals and beefy tires. This bike is made for the downhill.

mountainbike downhill full suspension aluminum


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

rudymexico said:


> Early DH Full Suspension Mountainbike
> 
> Early DH Full Suspension Mountainbike - $500 (Escondido)
> 
> ...


You _gotta_ include the photos.  Here, I fixed it for you...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Need a spare bike???

LOT 165 BIKES MONGOOSE,NEXT,HUFFY,MURRY,TREX,SPECIALIZED,SWINN,DIAMOND



> LOT 165 BIKES MONGOOSE,NEXT,HUFFY,MURRY,TREX,SPECIALIZED,SWINN,DIAMOND - $900 (HIGHLAND VILLAGE)
> Date: 2012-03-07, 3:41PM CST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> THIS AD WILL RUN ONE LAST TIME. WILL TAKE TO LAREDO AND EL PAS SO MYSELF AND SELL THEM.
> ...


The rotted out swimming pool is a nice atmospheric touch...


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. What a stellar contribution, marpilli!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

That is straight out of a hoarders episode. I wonder if he has another listing for a worn out bolt cutter?


----------



## jacklikesbeans (Feb 18, 2011)

Trek Mountain Bike - $250 (Chattanooga/N. Ga)

Date: 2012-03-08, 12:26AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

1998 Trek Mountain Bike!!! Dual Sis 7 Speed 18.5 inch

My Biker experts say the light weight frame is worth $500-700!!! They also so it needs about $100 worth of maintenance!! Get the rims & tires for free and get this frame for the low low price of $250obo!!!

423-762-1942 text to set up appt

Location: Chattanooga/N. Ga
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ so chime in bike experts, could that frame be worth up to 700?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> ^ so chime in bike experts, could that frame be worth up to 700?


Yeah, if it has 650 cash rolled inside the seat tube.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Malibu412 said:


> Yeah, if it has 650 cash rolled inside the seat tube.


:lol:


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet his "biker experts" aren't actually bikers. Or real.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeeaaahhh, boy!

26 INCH ALLOY MTB WHEELSET- TRUE AND INEXPENSIVE



> *26 INCH ALLOY MTB WHEELSET- TRUE AND INEXPENSIVE - $20 (FTW)*
> Date: 2012-03-08, 3:35PM CST
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> JUST AN INEXPENSIVE SET TO GET UR HOOPTIE TROLLIN DA HOOD, HOMESLICE!!! HIT ME UP,CALL81721379ZEROSIXXXXXXXX BUT DON'T MACE ME BRO!(LOL) DOIN GOOD IN DA HOOD, LATER HATER!!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, at least he isnt bullshyting ya!


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

*You're paying for those extra skid patches!*


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me... :thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

So are huffys like fine wine? they go up in value with age?


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

marpilli said:


> Need a spare bike???
> 
> LOT 165 BIKES MONGOOSE,NEXT,HUFFY,MURRY,TREX,SPECIALIZED,SWINN,DIAMOND
> 
> The rotted out swimming pool is a nice atmospheric touch...


At five bucks a bike that would b pretty great if you ran a kids summer camp or something, maybe not all of them though...


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Malibu412 said:


> Yeah, if it has 650 cash rolled inside the seat tube.


:thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> So are huffys like fine wine? they go up in value with age?


Nah, they're like banana. They are nice yellow looking, but won't last long and bruise easily. Or like cheap wine, they are easier to throw in the trash with age.


----------



## double_b (May 31, 2007)

I don't have the CL posting to show here because it wasn't really a WTF? The ad said they had a Trek they needed to sell ASAP because they were moving. $800. I e-mailed and asked what model was it, what size frame, They had a picture and it looked pretty new.

A few days later I get a reply that she is working on finding out the specifics. The next day I finally get the details. Here is her reply.


**Info (to the best of my knowledge):

It is a men's Trek 4300 4Series Mountain Bike. 

Frame says it's: 18" 46cm Alpha Aluminum 

300 Hydraulic Lockout Spinner

Comes with:

Clear light (flashing option) on the front handlebars

Red light (flashing option) near back by the seat

Little carry pouch at the back of the bike seat

Bike lock strap thing. lol! Don't know what it is called.

Bontrager Jones XR -- B Ranger Tires (series:6000, etrto:559x18, ero:541)

Cateye Straba Wireless device mounted beween the handlebars along w/ the manual for it!


Hope that helps...  Email me if you have any other questions. The bike is still available.


Now...I am just getting back into MTB but WTH is a 300lb hydraulic lockout spinner??

Anyhow, I guess I can't complain since she told me the model and the frame size but the level of detail on the lights and stating the computer still has the manual. LOL

I didn't buy it as I already made a deal on a '04 Trek Fuel 98 for $500.(helll yeah)


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

double_b said:


> ...but WTH is a 300lb hydraulic lockout spinner??
> 
> Anyhow, I guess I can't complain since she told me the model and the frame size but the level of detail on the lights and stating the computer still has the manual. LOL
> 
> I didn't buy it as I already made a deal on a '04 Trek Fuel 98 for $500.(helll yeah)


nice that you found a bike that you're happy with! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
the 'spinner' (IIRC) is a fork - why it's referred to as hydraulic may be because of the damper? - referring to hydraulic vs. elastomer

Yeah, anyways, looks like a legit, albeit a bit clueless, seller - you probably could've wheeled n' dealed 'em down if you were armed with some counter-points.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Now...I am just getting back into MTB but WTH is a 300lb hydraulic lockout spinner??


That is the fork. Spinner makes the fork, and it has a lockout control.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Sweet deal, only $230 for this antique relic, and dig the backwards mounted fork!


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Did this guy just look up some bike parts to make himself _seem_ smart? It sais Tektro Draco Hydro Discs and the bike clearly had V Brakes.


----------



## jack and coke (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Specialized S-works Epic 26" Mountain Bike Large

Scam? Or the deal of a lifetime


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

love the Schwinn! that backwards fork is custom!


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

99mikegt said:


> Specialized S-works Epic 26" Mountain Bike Large
> 
> Scam? Or the deal of a lifetime


Wow either that bike has been stolen, or the guy was wasted when he posted the price!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Guerdonian said:


> Wow either that bike has been stolen, or the guy was wasted when he posted the price!


I think both. But worth the shot to find out.


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

marpilli said:


> Yeeaaahhh, boy!
> 
> 26 INCH ALLOY MTB WHEELSET- TRUE AND INEXPENSIVE


Saw this one while browsing, dude's prob too high to type


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

4x 80's Kids Bike for only $2000

Competition 80's kidz bikes total 4


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

hahahaha, my friend was looking for a bike and sent me this!!!! (you'll have to zoom in)


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Like how he end the listing with "pickup only"


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*Ringle Avalanche - $800.00!*

Mountain bike

Shift on the fly!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think he was talking about Grip Shift.


----------



## pryorflstf (Feb 22, 2012)

*Salesman of the year!*

wow! But he forgot to mention that bad a$$ fender thing on the downtube and that nice kickstand


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

*$5000 GT anyone for only $800???!!!*

GT XCR 4000 Full Suspension Bike

GT XCR 4000 Full Suspension...


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

Structure said:


> GT XCR 4000 Full Suspension Bike
> 
> GT XCR 4000 Full Suspension...


Did you happen check the bikepedia page? It says "MSRP (new) $978.99" ... so much for his $5000 huh? :thumbsup:

Good stuff.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Camel Toad said:


> Did you happen check the bikepedia page? It says "MSRP (new) $978.99" ... so much for his $5000 huh? :thumbsup:
> 
> Good stuff.


Yeah, that was the first thing to hit me... The 2000 year model XCR 3000 MSRP was $1 522, so no way that '99 XCR 4000 was more than $1 000 new.

Good catch


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I think this guy is a turd. I don't know the proper way to handle a found phone (contact AT&T, maybe?). But, offering it up on eBay for $200 just seems like a jerk move.

iPhone









EDIT: And, it's under the 'bicycles' category. :bluefrown:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Surely if Crank Brothers makes a bad Egg Beater, Shimano must make a better one:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

:lol: ^^^

I've seen some shimano egg beaters for sale in my area


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

I have several items up on craigslist. Its been a couple years since i have sold anything on there, but the spamming is absolutely ridiculous now! I swear i have at least 4 spam emails per listing so far. Here are some of the gems:

"K, thank you for getting back to me. It turns out i can't really buy it now anyways… my nephew just crashed the back of my jeep so now i have to figure out how much money it'll cost me to get it fixed. ugh!
I thank god nobody got hurt but of course it just had to happen now, when i'm finally earning very good money from this work from home program ive been doing. You know, if you're interested, they've just opened up 2 more positions in our area. Basically you get paid to post links online, it's really simple and I just do it while watching tv.
Here's the link if you wanna read about it:
I've made around $700 a week since I began.. not enough to stop working yet but i finally have some spare money in my bank account. Well, maybe not after i get the mechanic bill lol. My sister is planning on signing up later and these positions usually go fast, so Id really appreciate it if you don't give the link to anyone else. Thanks!"

and another:

Good,as a conclusion between I and my fiancee so I will buy from
you because I have contacted some other sellers.But here the issue is
we are very busy at this point preparing for our wedding.With due
respect my mode of payment is by Certified check,$50 extra will be
included for your run around while cashing the check.If we have a
agreement,then the following details is needed for mailing payment to
you .........

These are the best, most are broken english, and just asking for my address/bank account/phone number/ship internationally/ etc....


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

You get the ones asking you for your Paypal address and then ask you to ship the item? Big scam...


----------



## unityispower (Mar 22, 2012)

LMAO.. this thread is Full of Win.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

unityispower said:


> LMAO.. this thread is Full of Win.


Thanks man :thumbsup:
It really has become one of the more humorous threads w/ staying power.


----------



## Rocket Pop (May 17, 2011)

hah


----------



## S/X Runner (Jun 5, 2011)

99mikegt said:


> Specialized S-works Epic 26" Mountain Bike Large
> 
> Scam? Or the deal of a lifetime


Did you check this out? It actually seems legit.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sorry, couldn't resist....*

speacialized bike for sale - $300 (atascadero)

Date: 2012-03-24, 7:33PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

*we have a speacialized bike for sale the sizes are wheels-2ft vertical-3ft horizontal-5ft so if your interested call (805)471-1959 thank you *

Location: atascadero
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2920815827


----------



## RidinLou (Sep 5, 2011)

Wheels like that ought to provide for a rodeo ride on a descent.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah dude I live in SLO county and I saw that posting too. I thought to myself, "well, at least it's a Speacialized, those guys at Speacialized know what's up"


I like how they have three posts too


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

A bit OT but I bought some ski boots on ebay from a guy who had mis-listed them as "Lance" boots when they were Lange. Got for a decent price, and he shipped promptly, but after 3 runs the outer boot shells totally gave out and the toes section came off in many parts! Luckily I was at the midstation eating lunch and could just go to the condo and grab my snowboard which I use 95% of the time anyway! Sometimes clueless sellers are good, other times, not so good. I ended up splitting the price paid with seller as he had shipped me intact boots, but clearly they had been stored improperly!


----------



## GreenGoblin227 (Mar 26, 2012)

Some of these finds are just too funny...


----------



## jen0910 (Mar 25, 2009)

I e-mailed the guy asking for pics of the XTR...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

^ :lol:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

thers nuthing i cud say to mek tis poast bettr...


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks homemade.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

jen0910 said:


> I e-mailed the guy asking for pics of the XTR...


probably figured XTR was some sort of buzzword for dual suspension mountain bikes. Maybe he meant FSR? not that its correct either!

but hey, if its full XTR, i'll buy it and strip the parts! Damn! and who said Michelob wasnt a fancy beer? Its the XTR of beehs brah!


----------



## catalystmedia (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey everybody! Stoked to be in the club.


----------



## catalystmedia (Mar 27, 2012)

*Not that rare*

I see 26" mono pedal dual crank bikes with chain link steering all over the place in Utah.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

catalystmedia said:


> Hey everybody! Stoked to be in the club.


Was one of these ads yours? :skep:


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> probably figured XTR was some sort of buzzword for dual suspension mountain bikes. Maybe he meant FSR? not that its correct either!
> 
> but hey, if its full XTR, i'll buy it and strip the parts! Damn! and who said Michelob wasnt a fancy beer? Its the XTR of beehs brah!


He also claims Hayes Hydraulic disk brakes. I think he's just full of ....


----------



## jen0910 (Mar 25, 2009)

Gingerdawg said:


> He also claims Hayes Hydraulic disk brakes. I think he's just full of ....


Yeah, that's what I figured. He hasn't e-mailed me back yet...


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

This seemed like the most appropriate place to post this. The ARBT (American River Bike Trail, in Sacramento) is a paved multi-use path. CORE!!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

pcmark said:


> Looks homemade.


Must have been a plumber


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

*1979 Mongoose Motomag all original - $250 (glendale)*

wow


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Jjdnaz said:


> wow


Ahh, the memories I had on that bike! Of course mine wasnt stolen and painted all one color................:madmax:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Jjdnaz said:


> wow


i know a guy who would SERIOUSLY want that bike!!!! he collects old BMX bikes. apparently they're worth a lot.


----------



## 9375gpd (Sep 24, 2011)

Those BMX rims were clearly styled after the late 70's Trans Am snowflake rims, right??


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

2 Mountain Bike 1 Price

probably the best deal on the planet. A sickeningly good deal.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Both together cost over $1600 new? Whatever...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MTBCanuck said:


> 2 Mountain Bike 1 Price
> 
> probably the best deal on the planet. A sickeningly good deal.


I would've bought the Next, but it's missing the left bar-end

P.S * screen shot mofo!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MTBcanuk's find


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

highdelll said:


> p.s * screen shot mofo!


n/m


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

*So this looks like a normal add...*

Hmm, nice bike!










Isn't a Bullit a freeride bike though?


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

I posted up some shifters for $30 on my local CL in Reno the other day.

Some dude from Connecticut emailed me about them -- "Do you wanna ship them to me for $35?"

Wut. I listed them on my local Craigslist so I can deal with legitimate people in cash-only transactions.....


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah my friend owns a SC Bullit. It is a freeride machine.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Yeah my friend owns a SC Bullit. It is a freeride machine.


probably not by the 'hucking' side of freeride - where the term generally lies.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't know about that. He has it set up with Marazochi 888 triple clamp fork, 5th Element shock, Mavic DeeMax rims, Hayes brakes, E13 chain guide, and Shimano XT components.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

I"m guessing he's thinking of it as too "downhill" oriented. I can see where it'd be on the heavy side for any pedaling. It just made me chuckle at first since I think of the Bullit as a classic freeride bike.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Be the envy of your local trail with this gem!

What? your bike doesnt have four 6.5" speakers? a 15" TV screen? 7" touch screen head unit? red neon?

Look no further! this is the bike for you!

!!!CUSTOM 3 WHEELER MUST SEE!!!


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Kona0197 said:


> Both together cost over $1600 new? Whatever...


You underestimate how much that Trak is worth.


----------



## trailof (Mar 18, 2010)

The Specialized S-Works is still up, heck of a deal if legit


----------



## kingspeak93 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

*Freak tall bike*

Someone with pc skills, and bored. Go to (SF valley) in Ca. It's on the first page or search FREAK TALL BIKE. Worth a look at 300.00


----------



## dead_dog_canyon (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## roadracer_mtking (Apr 7, 2012)

There is some funny posts in this thread!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

its one of those rare black and white giants!

youd think if someone had a $1500 bike, theyd be smart enough to post a picture, or at least a model...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Gary Fisher Tassajara 17 ½ frame

four twenty five? really?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a black and white Giant Yukon FX ....i hope thats not what he's selling


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Awww SNAP! Specialized STUNTJUMPER!!

NEW SPECIALIZED STUNT JUMPER M5 FRAME (EXTREMELY LIGHT)


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

*Vintage Fisher Ebay WTF?!!*

Okay, not craigslist, but came across this on Ebay and nearly fell out of my chair laughing....


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Only $150 shipping ? That's a good deal.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

This is actually kinda cool, but still, WTF

Link added: all wheel drive schwinn


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

David C said:


> Only $150 shipping ? That's a good deal.


AND!! :idea: , you'll earn 100 eBay bucks - I think those are rewardable for a stuffed animal or a Marlboro jacket


----------



## drblauston (Aug 27, 2011)

pcmark said:


> This is actually kinda cool, but still, WTF


dude, can we get the link to the post for the other pictures?

just... why??


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

drblauston said:


> dude, can we get the link to the post for the other pictures?
> 
> just... why??


Here it is......all wheel drive schwinn


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pcmark said:


> This is actually kinda cool, but still, WTF


If I had some extra cash, I'd probably but it for the parts (after talking him town a bit  ) and do a project bike


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

highdelll said:


> AND!! :idea: , you'll earn 100 eBay bucks - I think those are rewardable for a stuffed animal or a Marlboro jacket


I think you need like 3 000 rep points for a hot MTB chick here.


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

Softride Powerwing Triathalon Bike - $700

Softride Powerwing Triathalon Bike


----------



## itstreky (Apr 6, 2011)

1998 Cannondale V900 mountain bike

800 bux what a good deal


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

that shwinn....is that saddle a HAND? looks like you're sitting on a hand. i think i see fingers!


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> that shwinn....is that saddle a HAND? looks like you're sitting on a hand. i think i see fingers!


OK, the lopped off hand is REALLY creeping me out - hooray for photoshop!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> that shwinn....is that saddle a HAND? looks like you're sitting on a hand. i think i see fingers!


Hmm, does that make the bike worth _more_ or worth _less_? :idea:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

pcmark said:


> "This saddle is designed to cradle your butt for maximum comfort" :thumbsup:


...and test your prostate. though, with rising healthcare costs these days.......:thumbsup:


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> that shwinn....is that saddle a HAND? looks like you're sitting on a hand. i think i see fingers!


"This saddle is designed to cradle your butt for maximum comfort" :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Since when is it safe or when is a cracked frame ridable? WTF?

Mountainbike frame - $20 (oxnard)
Date: 2012-04-12, 4:39PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected]slist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]

Ironhorse maverick pro (cracked frame) but ride able
bottom bracket and sporkets NOT included just the frame for sale
20 bucks come take it off my hands
call or text (Will) at 805-276-4457


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Since when is it safe or when is a cracked frame ridable? WTF?
> 
> Mountainbike frame - $20 (oxnard)
> Date: 2012-04-12, 4:39PM PDT
> ...


No need to worry, the sporkets arent included...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ well if the sporkets are not for sale, i'm not interested.

sporkets = baby sporks?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Since when is it safe or when is a cracked frame ridable? WTF?
> 
> Mountainbike frame - $20 (oxnard)
> Date: 2012-04-12, 4:39PM PDT
> ...


You can ride any cracked frame. It just means it won't go very far.


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

Im attempting to sell a fixie on craigslist. Some guy wanted me to drive 40 min to his house a few towns over so he could "Look at the bike". Said he would give gas money when i got to his house. "Thanks but perhaps some one is selling a bike closer to you." he responded with "see why your bike has not sold, You." Stick with eBay, cardboard boxes don't communicate.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

If your such an "ace" ...why the hell are you using degreaser to lube the chain?

all bike repairs done cheap (ojai)
Date: 2012-04-13, 2:13PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

i'm an ace at it all same day service complete tune up only $15










all bike repairs done cheap


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Mabie I should post a "fix your bike" CL listing and charge for beer/weed.

<<<

Has pedros chain lube, park grease, 36 years experience (total), shop experience, and tools for most basic repairs/adjustments.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> If your such an "ace" ...


I emailed him this...

Hey I saw you were an ace with tuneups... how much $ to wreck a competitors drive-train.
I like where you're goin w/ the wd-40 :thumbsup:

thanks in advance!
-Mark


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Shifter is messed up? I bet that's because it's missing the rear derailleur...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd bet money this guy is the same one who was selling The shockproof Fork of FMURRAY. 









Of course when I read "shocker" it made me giggle (yes, I have a 12 year old's sense of humor).


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

highdelll said:


> I emailed him this...
> 
> Hey I saw you were an ace with tuneups... how much $ to wreck a competitors drive-train.
> I like where you're goin w/ the wd-40 :thumbsup:
> ...


outstanding...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

HEY! that "shocker" may have the right rear triangle for Nick Nipp to finish his jeep!


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

*Customized GF*

Customized, you bet. $1200 will get you this baby.

customized Gary Fisher


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^Sold!!!


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

wavejim said:


> Customized, you bet. $1200 will get you this baby.
> 
> customized Gary Fisher


Don't ride that in strong winds.


----------



## yakyakgoose (Apr 17, 2012)

Not about bikes, but I moved to a new city and moved into a house from craigslist. Guy turned out to be a drugdealer.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

yakyakgoose said:


> Not about bikes, but I moved to a new city and moved into a house from craigslist. Guy turned out to be a drugdealer.


that super - I wish I was that fortunate - most of my CL houses have been just regular guys, who barely did much


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

This thread makes me sad.

Fleabay and CL are full of shi_t_heads trying to rip off dumbf_u_cks, and dumbf_u_cks trying to rip off dumberf_u_cks. It would be funny if it weren't so pathetic. It's like a movie scene of a post-apocalyptic, dystopian future where the protagonist walks through the local market and is offered every imaginable form of depravity and vice by some deformed, sneering huckster. Only the future is now and the market is eBay. A respectable $12B public company, not a back alley of some blighted urban landscape in a movie director's psychotic nightmare.

Think about it.


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

A craigslist GEM... Get them while they last!!!! http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/bik/2920938779.html


----------



## TwistedMemento (Apr 17, 2012)

hahaha, great thread.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

2 COLLECTIBLE Honda Racing bikes!!!

Honda racing Bikes 26" and 24"


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

SeaBass_ said:


> 2 COLLECTIBLE Honda Racing bikes!!!
> 
> Honda racing Bikes 26" and 24"


Looks like a Jeep bike with Honda stickers IMO.


----------



## Jamespio (Apr 13, 2012)

I love the pic here:
MISC BIKES!!!! BUY ALL 3 FOR $20.00 - $20 (NAMPA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-04-17, 1:24PM MDT
Reply to:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1 DIAMOND BACK ADULT BIKE, NO TIRES
BOYS BIKE NEEDS TIRES FIXED
GIRLS BIKE, MISSING RIM AND TIRE
'20.00 FOR ALL
CALL OR TEXT 703-8986 

EDIT: I'm a new guy, won't let me post pics or links.



• Location: NAMPA
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2958891038


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Jamespio said:


> I love the pic here:
> MISC BIKES!!!! BUY ALL 3 FOR $20.00 - $20 (NAMPA)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


actually, that seems like a legit CL ad - am I missing something?


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

Road Bike needs repair



> Road Bike needs repair - $300 (DC)
> 
> Date: 2012-04-16, 11:58AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


Rear derailleur torn off, otherwise flawless.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

scorchedearth said:


> Road Bike needs repair
> 
> Rear derailleur torn off, otherwise flawless.


The seller is obviously a car person. Who else would call it a "Gear Box"?


----------



## Jamespio (Apr 13, 2012)

highdelll said:


> actually, that seems like a legit CL ad - am I missing something?


It was purely the picture that made me go "WTF?" Like I said, I'm a noob, so I'm not allowed to post pics yet. The pic was of a jumble of bikes thrown in a pile in the back of a pickup truck. Not was "WTF" wrothy as many of the others here, just struck me as funny.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

"its missing a cassette, the saddle is ripped, the frame is cracked, the chain is rusted and the brakes are siezed up.....other than that, FLAWLESS".


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you can post pics now (isn't 5 posts the cutoff?)


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

scorchedearth said:


> Road Bike needs repair
> 
> Rear derailleur torn off, otherwise flawless.


Dont forget to solder it back on! :madman::madman::madman:


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

ugly ass bike for sale


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> "its missing a cassette, the saddle is ripped, the frame is cracked, the chain is rusted and the brakes are siezed up.....other than that, FLAWLESS".


Plus new intertibes with salemt


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I see nothing wrong w/ that ad either


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Strange...*


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

shenny88 said:


> ugly ass bike for sale


I've seen way uglier.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

I love this one. It says is was just serviced with a full tune up. I wonder if that included turning the fork backwards.

Trek Fuel 70 Mountain Bike 17.5 Full Suspension - $600 (Silver Spring, MD)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-04-23, 1:37PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a 17.5 (medium) size Trek Full Suspension mountain bike. The bike is a 2005 Trek Fuel 70. Here is a list of the components:

17.5 Alpha SL Aluminum Frame
24 Speed Shimano Crankset and Cassette
Manitou Axel Comp 100mm Fork
RockShox BAR 80mm Rear Shock
Shimano Shifters
Shimano Alivio Front Derailleur
Shimano Deore Rear Derailleur
Hayes Disc Brakes

You can tell from the pictures how good the condition of the bike is. Bike was just serviced with a full tune-up. 
Please email me if you have any more questions or if you would like to take it for a test ride.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

In that one's defense, some idiot 16 year old at the bike shop could have thought that the bridge of the fork always is on front-hence the backwards fork.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

ryguy135 said:


> In that one's defense, some idiot 16 year old at the bike shop could have thought that the bridge of the fork always is on front-hence the backwards fork.


Yeah, but then the owner would have thought so either since he clearly didn't do anything about it.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

ljsmith said:


> I love this one. It says is was just serviced with a full tune up. I wonder if that included turning the fork backwards.
> 
> Trek Fuel 70 Mountain Bike 17.5 Full Suspension - $600 (Silver Spring, MD)
> 
> ...


thats not backwards....thats race mode


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> thats not backwards....thats race mode


Race mode with CrashReady option.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Atleast you know you won't miss your favorate show riding this one

!!!CUSTOM 3 WHEELER MUST SEE!!!


----------



## ShawnSapp (Mar 25, 2012)

Interesting looking bikes. I like them all however


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

ShawnSapp said:


> Interesting looking bikes. I like them all however


Agreed! :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Not a bike, but might make a good bike hauler, and is attractive to women

1995 Pontiac Grand AM


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

Again a single speed that assumes you'll pay $$ for a POS b/c its SS.

single speed huffy


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> Not a bike, but might make a good bike hauler, and is attractive to women
> 
> 1995 Pontiac Grand AM


It deserved to get the ad posted too !


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

wow. totally sharing that with my friends!


----------



## chosos (Apr 20, 2012)

lol, i flagged that for best of CL. that ad is pretty good.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Santa Cruz Bullet Mountain Bike
-remember: "no spam SC" in the subject line


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

bme107 said:


> Santa Cruz Bullet Mountain Bike
> -remember: "no spam SC" in the subject line


********************************************************
Santa Cruz Bullet Mountain Bike - $1150 (NoVa)

Date: 2012-04-29, 12:18PM EDT

Please put "no spam SC" in the subject line

Santa Cruz Bullet Mountain Bike

20" Santa Cruz Bullett full suspension mountain bicycle. Handmade frame. Shimano Deore XT components throughout.

Trigger shifters

Marzocchi Bomber Dirt Jumper III front shock

Race Face rear shock

Avid Juicy disc brakes

Fiizik saddle

Thompson seat post

Race Face Air Alloy Low Rise handlebars

Rhyno Lite rims

Lizardskin grips

WTB Momentum stem

Race Face riser

$1150 OR BEST OFFER Items not listed above are not included. 
****************************************************************************

Alright.

Race Face rear shock :skep:
Fork (or front shock) mounted backward ut:
It's a SC Bullit, not Bullet 
So it doesn't come with tires, tubes and pedals either ? 

Good one.


----------



## airic81 (Sep 8, 2011)

Cheap bike cargo trailer

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/2963026362.html

A+ creativity

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bik/2987788266.html

Nothin like rollin to the trailgate party with your grill-haulin' trike.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

big terry said:


> CUSTOM WESTCOAST CHOPPER TRIKE WITH PULL ALONG GRILL///MUST SEE///
> 
> Nothin like rollin to the trailgate party with your grill-haulin' trike.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Jesus Christ "call or text boom" :bluefrown:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

David C said:


> So it doesn't come with tires, tubes and pedals either ?


Or a chain. Ad doesn't mention the chain so it must not be included... :thumbsup:


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

Some "grill"...looks like a 55 gallon drum welded to a rolling frame. Must have forgotten to cut it open and fabricate the coal grate, grill surface, etc, etc...


----------



## Jamespio (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmmmm, west side of Cleveland. I'd lay serious odds that drum contained incredibly toxic stuff before it was truned (sort of) into a grill. Would you like your ribs with PCBs?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

marpilli said:


> Or a chain. Ad doesn't mention the chain so it must not be included... :thumbsup:


Well I did noticed it said full XT gruppo, which could include a chain, derailleurs, cassette, cranks and shifters.

But might not be including the cables and housing


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

Trek Fuel SLR - MINT!!! $1000 OBO


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I just HAD to add this.It's almost worth spending the $50 to check out how "it rides"

recumbent


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

GAWD! - What happened to shlt like punctuation!?
I wanna contact the dood, and throw a tampon in his face so he will remember periods.


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

A steaming hot pile of Jeep-Bike awesome right here:

Pair of Jeep Mountain Bikes (Never Used) Mint Condition

I particularly love the "Zoom 'disk' brakes."


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

W0W! I didnt know Sram shifters were compatible w/ Shimano derailleurs now. Awesome!


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> W0W! I didnt know Sram shifters were compatible w/ Shimano derailleurs now. Awesome!


I'm still looking for the disk brakes... :thumbsup: I do dig that both bikes have the uber-swank trailing front fork setups.:rockon:


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Lakes side cabin? really?*


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


>


Actually, Not really. Sounds to me like the guy has a great sense of humor and you missed it.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

David C said:


> It deserved to get the ad posted too !


The king has been chosen !


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

If someone uses false tags they're automatically ****s without a sense of humor. And I really dont think he was joking, its most likely some sketchy ass 10x10 shed that hasn't been visited in years.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

hehe ---> (keyword: porn, boobs, tatas, midgets, ass, monkeys, bimbo, farts)


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

nikojan said:


> If someone uses false tags they're automatically ****s without a sense of humor. And I really dont think he was joking, its most likely some sketchy ass 10x10 shed that hasn't been visited in years.


I agree that the false tags are crap

But the ad says he is looking to sell the bike and take in trades such as guns or a lakeside cabin...


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

adult bicycle



> very good shape , fast, and easy to ride. Bike is in perfect working condition, (or parts) one brake needs to be put on handlebar
> 
> Shimano bike


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

The frame and fork are still worth more than $10. Just needs to be cleaned, primed and painted and you have yourself a 'vintage bike frame' that any hipster would pay $300 for. 

Seriously though, try posting that in the vintage WIW thread and see if its worth anything.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

nikojan said:


> The frame and fork are still worth more than $10. Just needs to be cleaned, primed and painted and you have yourself a 'vintage bike frame' that any hipster would pay $300 for.
> 
> Seriously though, try posting that in the vintage WIW thread and see if its worth anything.


I'd say it's worth a trip to the dump yard.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

nice


----------



## blaker1983 (May 4, 2012)

STOLEN BIKES = MERRITT ISLAND

Thought this was a great post..


----------



## coolmingli (Apr 24, 2011)

crazy


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

I think they added one too many zero's.


----------



## BestSanchez (Apr 29, 2012)

Great background story too.









Accompanying pics:


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Found one... I knew they made bikes from carbon fiber, but from fiberglass?










and another...

Imagine my surprise when I typed in the search space, bamboo, bike, three, and wheels and there it was!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

what, pray tell, is "Uluminum"?

Cheap specialized bike


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

then there is this...good luck getting $1500 for it...

KLEIN Pinnacle - Like New


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

It's a mixture of unobtanium and aluminum. That makes it more valuable.

*edit, added info*

Hmmm, maybe not THAT valuable... I did a google search, and the stuff seems to be everywhere!

Of course, you have to tell google you were actually looking up uluminum, not aluminum. It's going to try to correct you.


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Check out what was posted today... Original Goat mountain bike $100


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

MTB Pharm said:


> Check out what was posted today... Original Goat mountain bike $100


That is so hideous that its awesome. Goat Bike FTW.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

MTB Pharm said:


> Check out what was posted today... Original Goat mountain bike $100


i love the positioning of the handlebars...


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> That is so hideous that its awesome. Goat Bike FTW.


That thing is so awesome it hurts. Even better to pose with it at the trailhead.  :thumbsup:


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Sean K said:


> That thing is so awesome it hurts. *Even better to pose with it at the trailhead*.  :thumbsup:


and that sir, would make you into a poser


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

bing! said:


> and that sir, would make you into a poser


That's the point...


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

Like new condition. Who wouldn't pay $250 for a like new kona?
kona mountain bike


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

MTB Pharm said:


> Check out what was posted today... Original Goat mountain bike $100


Nice Krylon bomb.ut:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

This thing be 'da bomb....

Soviet nuclear warhead


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ I think it's worth a little bit more of your $$ to buy American, not some Soviet knock-off.
Shop around.

If you are European or Asian, I apologize for my 'buy local' attitude.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

marpilli said:


> This thing be 'da bomb....
> 
> Soviet nuclear warhead
> 
> View attachment 698080


Seems legit. But he was asking only $3 in the title


----------



## Feeltheburn (Jun 13, 2007)

*Chainsaw power*

how about this one - http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/one-best-bikes-craigslist-790524.html:thumbsup:


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

David C said:


> Seems legit. But he was asking only $3 in the title


I hate that bait and switch crap!


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

check what came over Facebook:


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

expensive bike for cheap - $1 (gnarly dudetown)

Date: 2012-05-22, 8:00PM PDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]

Hi CL

I got this chick magnet bike for sale. Omg the amount of chicks be flocking me for a ride in my bada$$ gnarly mothafuggin bike. If you take off the back wheel it transform into a recumbent bike. That's freaking crazy!!!!.Anywayz send me an offer best price gets the bike and chicks.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

Custom built Bicycle Trailer is perhaps the largest bike trailer in LA

Now you can shop at Cosco, Farmers Market or Home Depot and bring home your goods, on your BIKE! This custom built bike trailer started life as a shopping cart!

The finest metalsmiths in Frogtown chopped off the bottom half, attached 2 700c wheels and a long arm to attach to your bike seat post!

The result is a very compliant trailer that's lightweight, incredibly maneuverable and can carry 2x4s, a shopping cart's load of groceries, or anything else you can fit in a honda civic trunk!

It has made appearances to much fanfair at Ciclavia, Occupy L.A. and numerous other events around L.A. You will be the bell of the ball rolling up to your next cycling event with this beauty!

It's a steal at $400!

See it in action on Youtube: Video 1 and here's video 2.

Riding with the Rickshaw past Lafayette Park, CicLAvia 10-10-10 - YouTube
Chad drives the Rickshaw down Fountain towards CicLAvia, 10-10-10 - YouTube


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

NUMEROUS BIKES - $1 (MURRIETA)

Date: 2011-09-05, 11:00PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

COME MAKE ME AN OFFER FOR THEM PILE OF THEM TO CHOOSE
CHARLES 951-xxxxxx


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

7 Bikes and 7 extra rims for CHEAP!!!!!! - $150 (San Gabriel)

Date: 2012-05-11, 6:52PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

7 Bikes and 7 extra rims 
4 Women's bikes and 3 Men's bikes, all can use a bit of tunning.
Easy way to turn a profit if you have time.
First with 150 takes it all

Any questions fell free to give me a call

Thanks,
Juan
626 xxxxxx


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

*WTF do I even bother reading Craigslist!?*

It's my own fault. But I will vent, and post here and make it all better.. In the words of the 40 year old virgin.. "How many cracks have you smoken!?"

"the rust omes off easy" Oh Hell nah.. I think homey shoudl tell the truth and admit he ran it over with the lawn mower.. Sadly, that person was probably mowing the same lawn he was mowing in '89 to pay for the bike-

I'd like to imgine the logic in this persons posting..

- I need money
- I bought this bike for $500 in 1989, it's GOT to be worth $$$
-sh*t! Its a GT..

GT has and always will stand for "Garbage Truck.." Fitting, because that's where it's going-


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

LOOK MUST SEE BIKE!! One of a kind!










LOOK MUST SEE BIKE!! One of a kind!

RARE BIKE










RARE BIKE

REALLY?


----------



## Jjdnaz (Sep 21, 2011)

I MUST SELL MY BABY!! ITS CUSTOM BUILD ,ALUMINUM FRAME,21 GEARS,SHAMONO TIRES,THIS BIKE IS A CADILLAC OF SMOOTHNESS $750


















https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/3033536256.html https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/3033536256.html

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnymun (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you know anyone who has actually sold anything on craigs list (rather than just getting a bunch of inane questions from strangers?)


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

bunnymun said:


> Do you know anyone who has actually sold anything on craigs list (rather than just getting a bunch of inane questions from strangers?)


I've sold a few things... A wheelset, a spare shock pump, some shifters. Bought a frameset and a few other things ass well. I don't get a lot of stupid questions, but I have had a few people flake out on me when they were trying to buy stuff. It wasn't much trouble for me to stand outside my building, and I wanted the money, so I usually gave them the benefit of the doubt and met up with them at a later date.

The thing that pisses me off is when I email someone to meet up so I can buy stuff, and they don't even reply to me.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Someone locally has been attempting to sell their "Downhill" bike for $1000.  Looks like a mix match of parts from various generations of cycling history. Did not know how to post a consolidated group of pics from CL so here is the link.

downhill bike


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Custom lowrider bicycle


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

wow... just wow.

Ahearne Cycle Truck


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

So that's what "upgraded" bars look like.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

big terry said:


> wow... just wow.
> 
> Ahearne Cycle Truck


Just $2500? Buy it, buy it now! That thing should be worth millions in just a few years...

A collector's piece, if I ever did see one.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

big terry said:


> wow... just wow.
> 
> Ahearne Cycle Truck


Base model is about 2,700, that one appears to have more than a couple of upgrades. May not be too far out of line for an Ahearn.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah upon further review, i guess it really isnt out of line. i honestly didnt realize what i was looking at til i googled, then was like hmmm...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah....*



bunnymun said:


> Do you know anyone who has actually sold anything on craigs list (rather than just getting a bunch of inane questions from strangers?)


I pretty much finance my whole bike habit with craigslist. I buy stuff off CL or at swap meets, maybe use it for a while, and often sell it for more than I paid.

Yeah, there is a certain amount of 'noise' but it's easy to filter out.

I won some sweet DH brakes in a raffle, and basically flipped them on craigslist, and used the cash to buy a pair of those carbon fiber 29er AM rims everybody's talking about in the 29er component forum. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Wow...*



big terry said:


> wow... just wow.
> 
> Ahearne Cycle Truck


That's actually a pretty bishin' cargo/city bike... I dunno if it's $2500 bishin;.... maybe $1000 bishin'.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> So that's what "upgraded" bars look like.


That's what I call an adjustable stem......


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

SeaBass_ said:


> That's what I call an adjustable stem......


Now the question is... Is that a 0° or 90° rise ?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

This bike was $875 when it was _new_. I had a '99 Joshua F4 and sold the frame for $75. There isn't a snowball's chance in hades he's gettin $750 for it... Oh, no bullsh*t calls, please. :lol:

Gary Fisher, JOSHUA F4


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

marpilli said:


> This bike was $875 when it was _new_. I had a '99 Joshua F4 and sold the frame for $75. There isn't a snowball's chance in hades he's gettin $750 for it... Oh, no bullsh*t calls, please. :lol:
> 
> Gary Fisher, JOSHUA F4
> 
> View attachment 700430


and the guy was too lazy to wash and take a picture of it before posting too....


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Good pointers from the bike shop:

best of craigslist: A few things from the bike shop.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Good pointers from the bike shop:
> 
> best of craigslist: A few things from the bike shop.


Brilliant, poetic and profound. I shed a tear, and laughed myself silly. +rep for sharing this.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Anybody up for a cracked frame?

Felt F90 Road Bike (Cracked Frame)


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Anybody up for a cracked frame?
> 
> Felt F90 Road Bike (Cracked Frame)


That is a deal.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

*Shimano Mongoose!*

Not sure when Shimano took over Mongoose . Awesome deal on a _near "NEW"_ bike (not sure why they are quoting new when it's prefixed with the adjective near.. maybe they "purchased" the "bike" about a "year" ago..)

Did some internet research, could only find similar bikes on Walmart.com (not .ca and I'm in Canada). The US price on FS Mongoose bikes with a front disc is almost $200. Taking exchange last year into consideration as well as the fact that most retail items have a slight premium in Canada.. and they are still either trying to make money or break even on this bike. If they did pay $500.. well I'm sorry to hear that.

Also, no mention of the missing pedals.
















Not craigslist, but a more popular local equivalent. Can any Mongoose aficionado identify the actual model?

Frame appears to be same factory as a bunch of Walmart and similar level bikes (Next, Rhino, Triax etc).


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Good pointers from the bike shop:
> 
> best of craigslist: A few things from the bike shop.


That post states 14" quill stems don't exist. I have proof they do:









Of course it's a great deal. 14"+ quill stems are extremely difficult to find (so difficult some bike store owners don't believe they exist). That's probably what the ad poster just spent $200 on (that and extended brake/shifter lines).


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice bars.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

MiniTrail said:


> I feel like I should post this link with an apology. screen shot is impossible due to ridiculous use of all caps
> 
> COMPLETELY CUSTOMIZED TREK EX8


and the guy must be colorblind too. I hope his mom or girlfriend still picks his clothes out for him.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

liv2_mountain_bike said:


>


lol jokes on you. The skid patches mean how many places the tire will stop at it makes the tire last longer.


----------



## itstreky (Apr 6, 2011)

this is an ebay WTF... Sweet Kona Stinky Freeride Bike in Good Condition | eBay


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

itstreky said:


> this is an ebay WTF... Sweet Kona Stinky Freeride Bike in Good Condition | eBay


Whats _wtf_ about it? Im missing it....


----------



## itstreky (Apr 6, 2011)

$1700 for an 04 stinky...i dont care what parts are on it.. its still an 04


note.. brand new 2004 stinky's retailed for $1700 in 2004


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

itstreky said:


> $1700 for an 04 stinky...i dont care what parts are on it.. its still an 04
> 
> note.. brand new 2004 stinky's retailed for $1700 in 2004


had no idea it was that old since the auction didnt have a year listed..


----------



## MrStoll (Jun 4, 2012)

The other day while I was trolling CL I spotted an ad for a 2011 Trek Top Fuel 9.9 SSL and the asking price was a paltry $1500.... I knew it was a dud but I had to reply anyways, just incase. I got no response and the ad was pulled a day later.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

This guy claims to be a bike mechanic in Downtown Dallas. But, he accepts a POS bike in exchange for his work, he doesn't have the tools to service the (rusty) bottom bracket, and he calls the chainrings the "front cassette"??? :skep:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Is he a certified Jeep bike mechanic ?


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

MiniTrail said:


> I feel like I should post this link with an apology. screen shot is impossible due to ridiculous use of all caps
> 
> COMPLETELY CUSTOMIZED TREK EX8


----------



## ASiameseCat (Aug 21, 2011)

CARBON FIBER MOUNTAIN BIKE

seems like a great deal


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone want a brand new SHITA bike? Its got disc brakes.

26" Mountain Bike NEW! Disc Brakes. - $130 (Alexandria)
Date: 2012-06-05, 7:13PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
I just bought it 3 weeks ago and have literally never ridden it, decided biking was not for me, has disc brakes on front 21 speeds

email with any questions


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

52 cm of SEX


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

roblee said:


> 52 cm of SEX


Here you have it :thumbsup:


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Felt is now Feld. A Bellevue, Washington, post in Boise. No size. Could it be stolen....

Feld Cyclocross


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## RSRAlex (Jun 7, 2012)

David C said:


> Here you have it :thumbsup:


lol


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

*Mens honda racing bike*

Better than a Jeep bike.
Mens honda racing bike


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

laherna said:


> Better than a Jeep bike.
> Mens honda racing bike


I remember a thread about those bikes, if I'm remembering correctly, they weren't half bad just a little overhyped but otherwise decent.


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

Easily the best one of all time. I offered him a 100$ starbucks giftcard, I hope he takes it.

Failed hipster - fixie must go


Text in the ad since its too small to read:

I tried so hard. I dated a girl from Portland. I criticized cheese. I applied the term artisanal to every inanimate object that went in or on my body. I burned and singed my forearms just to make it look like I was going to culinary school. I grew Carol Brady hair. I got itchy from the finest flannel and I cut off circulation from the waist down with jeans that made my ass look like an elevator button.

. . .And I rode a fixie.

No more. It's all gotta go. The hair, the macrame, the texting overages, the Netflix and Hulu Plus. The record collection (have you ever tried to box up and move an effin stack of LPs?!) . . .and the bike. Pictured below is the bike. It's beautiful. It's got red rims. Red chain. Red tires. Red handlebars shaped like devil horns -- because it's the devil.

The guys at the hipster store don't tell you fixes don't stop. So I will. Fixies don't stop. Stop sign? Fixie don't care. Car coming turning in front of you at a three-way stop? Fixie laugh. Want Chipotle? Nope. Fixie want protein powder/beet/purple carrot/bee pollen juice and won't stop till he gets it. Fixie has a mind of his own.

Yesterday, Fixie got pulled over twice by SLO PD in three hours. In six months time, Fixie collected more tickets than a scalper for a Radiohead show at Hollywood Bowl.

I'm selling this badboy and tipping the dregs of my last PBR tall boy in his memory.

The (Devil) Fixie:
Cinelli Gazzetta Frame (2011)
Crane Creek and Origin 8 components

$1,100 ($1,600 new)


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

thats freakin hilarious... and a god-awful ugly bike to boot.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Genom said:


>


i live in northport... i saw that today! i was like WTF! i emailed him actually, said i'd give him like 75 for it tops.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i saw this earlier today... i love it. i feel bad for the guy.. i mean, you had a kickass bike that you loved when you were a kid, you try to replicate that feeling in your son, and he's just like yeah i'm gonna get fat on the couch instead. i'd be kinda pissed too lol **** that kid he's got an awesome dad.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

ou2mame said:


> i live in northport... i saw that today! i was like WTF! i emailed him actually, said i'd give him like 75 for it tops.


Mt. Sinai here.

Well then like me you must groan at all the overpriced POS and "vintage" bikes on the Long Island Craigslist that you see every day, month after month. It's free entertainment.:thumbsup:


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

You mean that all the Craigslist areas aren't like that? My local one sure is. Wal-Goose for more than retail, old bikes with a few parts slapped on them and are now magical fixie's, "vintage" mountain bikes with gel seat covers.....it's all the same.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

TenSpeed said:


> You mean that all the Craigslist areas aren't like that? My local one sure is. Wal-Goose for more than retail, old bikes with a few parts slapped on them and are now magical fixie's, "vintage" mountain bikes with gel seat covers.....it's all the same.


Oh I'm certain they are ALL like that.

Along with the more-than-retail Wal-Goose and other offenders, the "collectible" department store 10 speeds are often good for a laugh. I've come to believe that people think they have what amounts to be a lottery ticket in the dusty old bike that has been sitting in their basement since the 70's. (though some actually are)

I mentioned the Long Island CL by name merely because the poster I quoted is also from the area.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Finding Craigslist WTFs is like shooting the proverbial fish in a barrel. Here's a "*****en" Porsche mountain bike....only $2600!!
Porsche FS Evolution Mountain Bike


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

"Failed Hipster - Fixie must go"
Failed hipster - fixie must go


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

*funny that SLO hipster fixie add has been making the rounds.*

I yawned and didn't read the fixie ad when I saw it posted, but then it was on Facebook and now here. Hmmm, maybe the fixie bubble HAS popped? (or is that pooped?)


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

That or he's just going home for the summer.


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

Patented military technology:

HUMMER MOUNTAIN BIKE


----------



## karlcycle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Speeding ticket*

Responded to a CL add for multiple bikes, arranged over the course of the week to see/buy one for sure and another possibly (owner was traveling, out of town), left work early to meet him within a tight schedule, was pulled over on freeway for speeding ($80) and while waiting to get written up, called the bike owner to say that I was a mile away and would be 10 minutes or so....he said "uh, which bike did you want?" and I told him...."uh, I just sold that one to a friend, sorry". I told him I would be right over and that he could pay my ticket!


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*Bad Azz Schwinn Moab*

Check it out - Highly modded and only $550!

1997 Schwinn Moab Mountain Bike - Custom


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

SeaBass_ said:


> Check it out - Highly modded and only $550!
> 
> 1997 Schwinn Moab Mountain Bike - Custom


How many hand positions do you need on one set of handlebars? That's just nuts:eekster:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

SERIOUSLY? Do you really need to post the same item...THREE TIMES IN A ROW - WTF?


----------



## BS85 (Jun 12, 2012)

craigslist rocks! haha


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes it does, I just sold a stem on there 20 minuts ago, guy just came by and picked it up, and I bought a 12pack with some of the proceeds from my sale. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't forget to add some keywords when placing an add! And for extra WTF power...rawceface:thumbsup:


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

jesus it took longer to type out the keywords than it did that ad.


----------



## trlnub (Jun 12, 2012)

Sold a 6 yr old pansy road bike, Spec. Sequoia last month for almost $200 less than started off asking for it. CL ers always get to the question by email .... will you take $300 for it? Which is always at least $100 less than you are asking.


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

seabass_ said:


> check it out - highly modded and only $550!
> 
> 1997 schwinn moab mountain bike - custom





> the chains and sprockets have only ever seen wd40 every spring and fall, sometimes in between


lol


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

trek Y22 Mnt Bike mint condition

seriously? am i missing something here? 1200?!?!


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

How about these two?
You doored me on my bike


> You were in a black 4 door sedan getting out of the rear right passenger door(stopped in traffic in the right lane). Me, riding my bike to work with my beard on, in the bike lane/gutter/parking lot/perfect place to get out of your car. When you swung your door open I knew I had nowhere to go because I was trapped between you and parked cars. I yelled something at you and startled you, sorry about that. I was on edge because of the rose parade crap going on all around me. I didn't get a good look at you(blonde?) but as my left hand exploded open on the edge of your door, I think I fell in love. I see no other explanation for how I felt no pain but only a yerning to know you. I guess you thought I was ugly and ran away. This rejection was too much for me so I fainted. Thanks to the guy walking his bike who helped me lock my bike up for me because I was in shock, and thanks to the lady who gave me tissues to clean the blood from my hand(I hadn't even noticed, oh look! Bone!). The parade was lovely as I walked to Broadway and oak bleeding and pale to get a ride to the hospital(thanks co-worker). After closing up the gash in my hand that would make the flaming lips proud I got an x-ray which showed that I had broken my hand or you had...we had broken together? I told the doc about you and that I didn't feel any pain, he said I was still in shock, I said no, try again. He then x-rayed my heart and guess what? Broken. The worst park is that I can't do anything to distract me from you like riding my bike or working. I hope that in surgery I'll find the distraction I've been looking for. Hit me up for a drink! I can only have one though because of the Vicodin.


And 
Failed hipster


> I tried so hard. I dated a girl from Portland. I criticized cheese. I applied the term artisanal to every inanimate object that went in or on my body. I burned and singed my forearms just to make it look like I was going to culinary school. I grew Carol Brady hair. I got itchy from the finest flannel and I cut off circulation from the waist down with jeans that made my ass look like an elevator button.
> 
> . . .And I rode a fixie.
> 
> ...


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

big terry said:


> trek Y22 Mnt Bike mint condition
> 
> seriously? am i missing something here? 1200?!?!


$1200 is a bit crazy but the seller is right on the "cult collector". I was one that dreamed of having this bike.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/bik/3060426943.html
http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/bik/3071928866.html
$125 trek come get-it (small)
trek mtb model 830
http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/bik/3071928866.html
perfect small mtb bike by trek model 830 fits 5ft-5ft 6" minty!!!cheap
best deal nice trek mtb bike for girls or guys (small)

so yeah all these are the same bike lol... i emailed him and offered him 45 for it when it was still listed for 160, and he wrote me back this long email about how his bike was worth over 200 dollars, and how i insulted him and yadda yadda... and then i wrote him back and told him that there are better bikes cheaper, and he should probably lower his expectations a little.. people really do think that their crap is made out of gold. so then he went crazy and posted the bike a million times. i just saw all of these haha


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

Not CL, but wow.

Vintage 1988 GT Karakoram MTB mountain bike bicycle Shimano Deore 16" crackle | eBay

Wish I knew two things:
1) To keep my Karakorum. I got ripped off for $150 when I sold mine 15 years ago.
2) How to screen capture so this doesn't disappear.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

jk13 said:


> Not CL, but wow.
> 
> Good lord.


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

Is this a joke?  at least he got the lights pointing foward...


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

Hes apparently making a sacrifice by selling it at 750... also, the bike MSRP was 1700-1900 new, not 3000. What an idiot.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

jk13 said:


> Not CL, but wow.
> 
> Vintage 1988 GT Karakoram MTB mountain bike bicycle Shimano Deore 16" crackle | eBay.


Definitely a WTF! He wants $899 for that thing and it's not even Ti :skep:. What the hell is he smoking?, why hasn't the DEA arrested him for it?, and where can I get some?


----------



## jk13 (May 21, 2012)

junior1210 said:


> Definitely a WTF! He wants $899 for that thing and it's not even Ti :skep:. What the hell is he smoking?, why hasn't the DEA arrested him for it?, and where can I get some?


That's actually at a store. Here's their tagline on the ebay store:

Welcome to Budget Bicycle Center's ebay store. We are a full service bicycle shop in Madison, Wisconsin. We list mostly vintage bicyles and parts with some current new stuff thrown in, but sometimes branch into fitness, collectibles, and other fun stuff. Cheers!

Now granted they are by UW Madison (go Badgers) and that school was kicked off of the 25 top party schools ranking after being champs for 5 years running. The reason? "It's unfair to rank pros against amateurs." So they have a real chance that someone will come in drunk or stoned enough to buy that thing. Personally I never liked it. Couldn't get the fit right for me, always felt too tall and short.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

They're not bad bikes I think, but new ones go for @ $700, so for one 20 some years old, used, and not all original, not only no HELL NO!


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Nothing particularly wrong with the ad... Except for some spelling errors... :lol:

specialized shoes "used" size 44


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

erik1245 said:


> Nothing particularly wrong with the ad... Except for some spelling errors... :lol:
> 
> specialized shoes "used" size 44


Most of us could use new clits. The one I use is getting quote used and worn out.


----------



## Pepelepu (May 5, 2012)

If you search San Diego Craigslist, you will find crazy ass prices for old, rusty and ugly bikes.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

the-one1 said:


> Most of us could use new clits. The one I use is getting quote used and worn out.


size 14 clits wont fit me.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

*Shimano Decore!*

A Head "Assault" (listed as assault head, lol) with super sweet Gordo Chilli Works fork. 5 inches of pogo action for your pleasure.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

*"Motor Cycle" handle bars*

Love that his bike has "motor cycle handle bars". Don't look like any bars I've ever had on a motorcycle. Also love the complete description of what you're getting for your $100.









Edit: This ad posting service allows you to see what else the poster in question is listing. This particular seller also had this amazing deal on partially used shampoo:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

people really get excited about their "vintage" bikes.

Vintage Mongoose Amplifier MTB - $500 (southhill, spokane)

Im not sure what year this bike is, it was gifted to me from my uncle who bought its for $900 and used it in utah. Early 1990's.
This bike has been great. It is very light, climbs very well, and handles above average.
- AMP 18" frame.
- Full suspension. Front AMP research suspension fork. Risse rear shock.
- Shimano Deore XT rear derailleurs and Deore XT Shifter.
- Shimano Deore XT Parallax Hub-set.
- Shimano Grip Shift X-Ray shifters.
- 26" Zac 19 Rims.
Overall the bike could use an easy tune up; oil shocks, wipe down, etc.
I bent the tip of the right handle grip on my last crash, another easy fix.
I mean who doesn't want a rad maroon mongoose? I am asking for $500 obo.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Shimano Grip Shift X-Ray shifters? Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Shimano Grip Shift X-Ray shifters? Thanks for the laugh!


dont laugh. those X-ray shifters allow you to see ladies nekky thru their clothes. In that case, worth wayyy more than five hundy. 
and it handles above average....whatever that means.

i have a 90's mongoose too, i ddint realize it was such a fine vintage piece of machinery, still worth hundreds!


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> dont laugh. those X-ray shifters allow you to see ladies nekky thru their clothes.


I should get a set, then I just need to find those girls in the woods having a pillow fight before they scissor and go home.


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

Care for a pair of nicely knitted MTB gloves?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

lifanus said:


> Care for a pair of nicely knitted MTB gloves?


im surprised the word "vintage" isnt attached thus moving the decimal point two places to the right...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

not interested in ANY used gloves that look like they've been used to wipe with.

actually, just thinking how gross MY gloves get (snot catchers anyone?), makes me shudder to imagine wearing somebody elses!


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> not interested in ANY used gloves that look like they've been used to wipe with.
> 
> actually, just thinking how gross MY gloves get (snot catchers anyone?), makes me shudder to imagine wearing somebody elses!


Lol. Used handkerchief, unwashed. Was used during my first trip to burning man. $5 obo.

Seriously, I wouldn't give those to a thrift shop let alone try to sell them. I'm not that hard up for $5.

I guess the economy is still rough in the US though.. didn't realize it's that rough. I feel for the person so hard up they opt to buy used sweaty snot rags for gloves to save a few bucks.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you think this may void the frame warranty? Love the fact it still has a bike stand attached  From our local version of CL.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Kiwiplague said:


> Do you think this may void the frame warranty? Love the fact it still has a bike stand attached  From our local version of CL.


Not that it's not ridiculous, but the frame seems to take the Dorado 'fine' - note the BB - it's barely raised it doesn't look as awkward as it should - maybe because I'm drunk :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Only 5$.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

"some" scuff marks? 

what about skid marks?


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I know my Mac can take a screen shot, but a link will have to do:

Vintage Bicycle Project

Everything included??


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Bethany1 said:


> I know my Mac can take a screen shot, but a link will have to do:
> 
> Vintage Bicycle Project
> 
> Everything included??


everything is included... its just in a bucket lol


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

Bethany1 said:


> I know my Mac can take a screen shot, but a link will have to do



Command-Shift-3: Take a screenshot of the screen, and save it as a file on the desktop
Command-Shift-4, then select an area: Take a screenshot of an area and save it as a file on the desktop
Command-Shift-4, then space, then click a window: Take a screenshot of a window and save it as a file on the desktop
Command-Control-Shift-3: Take a screenshot of the screen, and save it to the clipboard
Command-Control-Shift-4, then select an area: Take a screenshot of an area and save it to the clipboard
Command-Control-Shift-4, then space, then click a window: Take a screenshot of a window and save it to the clipboard


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Suddenly, I don't feel so bad about my collection of parts...

Cycling Parts MUST GO!!



> Cycling Parts MUST GO!! - $1 (Flower Mound)
> Date: 2012-06-21, 8:39AM CDT
> 
> *I am NOT a bicycle Shop, I am an Individual that has a Bicycle Fetish.* I buy way to much stuff and its time for all of this to go, I am selling MUCH Lower than I bought it for but if you see something you like except the price let me know I am sure we can make a deal on an item.
> ...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Dafuk??


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

marpilli said:


> Suddenly, I don't feel so bad about my collection of parts...
> 
> Cycling Parts MUST GO!!


Stolen for sure


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

erik1245 said:


> Nothing particularly wrong with the ad... Except for some spelling errors... :lol:
> 
> specialized shoes "used" size 44


used but in really decent condition specialized shoes or clits they come with the actual clip... cal 4159714598 if interested

I've been looking for clits in the wrong place, it's at the bottom of her shoe

..


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ lolololololol!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

*I'm selling it for a lot more than I put into it* lol?

Vintage custom fixie road bike (OSU theme) MUST SEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

big terry said:


> *I'm selling it for a lot more than I put into it* lol?
> 
> Vintage custom fixie road bike (OSU theme) MUST SEE!!!!!!!!!


Also can't make up his mind whether it's too small or too big for him.:skep:



> ...Bought all the parts and put it together only to find out that the frame is too small for me!!! It's a brittany frame brand new vuelta tires ($100) I'm selling it for a lot more than I put into it, but it's too big for me (23 inch frame) so I have no use for it...


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

haha i didnt catch that


----------



## Bbaileychevrolet (May 18, 2012)

I have something to contribute to this thread finally, this would have been perfect for the guy on here that was 7' 1" looking for a bike a while back.

antique homemade tall bike

even has a basket for the beer runs.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

at the risk of ressurecting an amazing thread...

like new jeep comanche


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

big terry said:


> at the risk of ressurecting an amazing thread...
> 
> like new jeep comanche


I hope he doesn't drink dirt in his water bottle!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

is that a club attached to the downtube? to beat the mob of people who will likely try and steal that sweet steed?


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

*Dukes of Hazzard Bike*

"The Duke has two small scratches from a chase with Boss Hogg but still looks as sexy as Daisy."

Dukes Of Hazzard Fixie


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

*Ummm :\*

Stolen Bike Sting Club - $1 (santa cruz)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-06-22, 1:53PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wouldn't it be nice to catch a scum bag bike thief in the process of steeling a bike? Aren't you tired of having our bikes stolen by criminals? I'm convinced that setting up a stolen bike sting operation could be the answer. Lets face it, We can't rely on the police for help, but we can help each other, I have some good ideas and would like to meet with others that want to change the stolen bike crisis we have in this town. The Police did it with success but not enough funds to keep it going. this would actually be easy. With enough support, we can do it ourselves. Email me if you are interested in taking part in it. Would be nice to bring change and bust some thieves in the process.Who knows, we might even find our bikes.This could be your own personal Fight back Club...First rule of fight back club is.....

Key words
Santa Cruz, specialized, kona, ibis, nomad, bullit, superlight, chameleon, cruiser, mountain bike, fox, hayes, shimano, bike lock, stolen, bike parts, v10, Yeti, Pivot, Blur, Stumpjumper, Trek, Niner, 29er, Rocky Mountain, Cannondale, 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3094790542


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

$800 Sugar 3

full suspension mountain bike - Trade for a Road Bike

Real Nice Schwinn Moab CUSTOM!
"_this bike is fine tuned and will power shift on the flats like it was an automatic transmission_

Schwinn Moab Mountain Bike - Custom


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Stolen Bike Sting Club - $1 (santa cruz)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-06-22, 1:53PM PDT
> ...


I though about a similar thing too... But around here you have more chance to get in trouble with organized crime than busting a lonely theft. And you don't wanna mess with gangs. You have the police to do so and honestly they do their best. Best you can do is not let your bike and yourself be a target.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> is that a club attached to the downtube? to beat the mob of people who will likely try and steal that sweet steed?


lol exactly what i thought, one of those cop clubs to bust some domes.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm sure he'll be missing the hanger when he sells the derailleur.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

And the buyer will have an hard time figuring out how to install his new rd... Then post a thread about it and realize what's wrong...


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

SeaBass_ said:


> $800 Sugar 3
> 
> full suspension mountain bike - Trade for a Road Bike
> 
> ...


I might be biased here, but a properly tuned early 2K Sugar does shift buttery smooth when properly adjusted. 
I've gotten mine to the point that sometimes, I have to look down to see if it is really shifting; it's "that" smooth.

That Schwinn add is HILARIOUS! OMGosh! Aerobars on a MTB? LOL


----------



## joshn569 (Jun 17, 2012)

Bbaileychevrolet said:


> I have something to contribute to this thread finally, this would have been perfect for the guy on here that was 7' 1" looking for a bike a while back.
> 
> antique homemade tall bike[/url]
> 
> even has a basket for the beer runs.


thats awesome lol


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is a "wtf" thing to you guys, but I think this looks cool!










2009 Felt Curbside


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

6 speed race bike


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

the-one1 said:


> Stolen for sure


I think it might be legit. I emailed asking how tall he was bc there was an XL frame for sale and he said he was 6' 2".


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Genom said:


> 6 speed race bike


OMG!!!! its true tho, all the rim needs is a little polishing


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ Will trade for chicken!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Bike was alright till someone beat the **** out of it with an axe... Will trade for chicken.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

OO7 said:


> ^^^ Will trade for chicken!


I think I've found my new byline!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

5 year old frame with mediocre parts for $3k. Dudes gonna sell it very quick. Only carbon bit I see is on the XO rd.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Jamis Dakkar Expert

1399 original retail price...asking 1200 now. 13 years later...?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

the-one1 said:


> 5 year old frame with mediocre parts for $3k. Dudes gonna sell it very quick. Only carbon bit I see is on the XO rd.


I mean, the bike itself isn't that bad. Just he's asking a bit too much. But maybe he's hoping to get an offer at $2500 and say yes and the buyer will think he just made and awesome deal


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Giant Warp DS3 - Downhill Bike*

Date: 2012-07-01, 8:05PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am selling my bicycle that I have lost use for. I am open to negotiations so make me a fair offer and we can see.

Bicycle Description:

Bicycle Type	Mountain bike, front & rear suspension
MSRP (new)	$500.00
Weight	Unspecified
Sizes	Large, medium, small
Colors	Black/Silver, Yellow/Silver
Item ID	35598

Frame & Fork
Frame Construction	TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material	Giant ALUXX 6061 T-6 aluminum
Fork Brand & Model	SR M8040
Fork Material	Aluminum/magnesium, triple-clamp crown
Rear Shock	Giant Coil-Over, 4.5" travel

Components
Component Group	Mountain Mix
Brakeset	Aluminum direct-pull brakes, Shimano EZ-fire levers
Shift Levers	Shimano Acera EZ Fire Plus
Front Derailleur	Shimano Alivio
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Alivio
Crankset	SR MD 252, 22/32/42 teeth
Pedals	Steel cage, resin body w/clips & straps
Bottom Bracket	Unspecified
BB Shell Width	Unspecified
Rear Cogs	8-speed, 11 - 32 teeth
Chain	1/2 x 3/32"
Seatpost	Aluminum micro-adjust, 30.8mm diameter
Saddle	SDG Belair
Handlebar	Aluminum, rise
Handlebar Extensions	Not included
Handlebar Stem	Aluminum
Headset	1 1/8" threadless Tange Integrated

Wheels
Hubs	Front: aluminum, Q/R, Rear: Shimano RM40
Rims	Aluminum, 36-hole
Tires	26 x 2.40" WTB MotoRaptor
Spoke Brand	Stainless steel, 2.0mm straight gauge
Spoke Nipples	Brass nipples

Link with more info: BikePedia - 2001 Giant Warp DS3 Complete Bicycle


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

there was one of those on the cleveland cl recently for 150 bucks. looked to be in the same shape as that one too.


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

swing bike!

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/3126904149.html


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

iamunchien said:


> swing bike!
> 
> Swing Bike


This guy better have a metric sh!t ton of liability insurance. :eekster:


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

someone is smoking crack

Vintage Team Fat Chance Yo Eddy MTB Mountain Bike Campagnolo Record Icarus 18.5" | eBay


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

$6,000 for this


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

Dan GSR said:


> someone is smoking crack
> 
> Vintage Team Fat Chance Yo Eddy MTB Mountain Bike Campagnolo Record Icarus 18.5" | eBay


Everything that BBCBikes lists on eBay is crazy overpriced.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Genom said:


> Everything that BBCBikes lists on eBay is crazy overpriced.


It's just a fishing expedition, see who bites at how much.


----------



## jacklikesbeans (Feb 18, 2011)

seriously? Only $1,300 bucks

Klein Bike


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

The keys to a quick craigslist sale are a good photo, ample documentation of item being sold, and a willingness to communicate. I wonder how long this puppy will be listed????


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Listen, that Klein is sweet.

Does it fold? It looks like it should fold somehow...


jacklikesbeans said:


> seriously? Only $1,300 bucks


----------



## Some_1_Else_1999 (Jul 4, 2012)

*You just have to trust me.....*

You just have to trust me.....


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

Dan GSR said:


> someone is smoking crack
> 
> Vintage Team Fat Chance Yo Eddy MTB Mountain Bike Campagnolo Record Icarus 18.5" | eBay


I see the WTF. They spelled Girvin as Garvin. Lol, idiots.


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

bike rims


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ziglaf said:


> bike rims


I don't see the WTF in this - besides a spelling error (won't for want) - and _maybe_ that the wheels are crap?They could be good - I dunno.
Am I missing something?


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

the wtf is $50 for rusted 24 inch walmart rims with no bearings or skewers. You can get a set of rhino lites or ditch witches new for like $90 which are actually surprisingly good rims for the price. Used you could probably get them even cheaper.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ziglaf said:


> the wtf is $50 for rusted 24 inch walmart rims with no bearings or skewers. You can get a set of rhino lites or ditch witches new for like $90 which are actually surprisingly good rims for the price. Used you could probably get them even cheaper.


I did not see that they were walmart - just sayin

And these are Wheels - not rims (though said in title.)

If you were trying to find 24" wheels, you may want to ask the seller a few Q's

I was just saying I saw nothing that indicated crap or not (shitty pics)


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I might take back that plausibility that they _might_ be decent.
In the 90's (the era which I was thinking there could be decent 24" wheels), you typically did not see black hubs - as in this last pic


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

A large selection of bicyles for sale, $250 take the lot, ask for Todd, 562-xxxx


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

A large selection of bicyles for sale, $250 take the lot, ask for Todd, 562-xxxx


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

5 bicycle Wheel Frame - different sizes 
all for $30
Phone # 626-xxxx
Please no email.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

los angeles craigslist > long beach / 562 > for sale / wanted > bicycles - by owner

!!!HEY DONKEY ITS ME OGER!!! - $35 (LA)

Date: 2012-05-23, 2:53PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

COME DUDE WE GONA ROCK THIS WORLD


----------



## Zakman (Aug 1, 2011)

chimpanzee00 said:


> A large selection of bicyles for sale, $250 take the lot, ask for Todd, 562-xxxx


There could be an Air 9 RDO buried under that pile of rusty gold. Where's your treasure hunting spirit? It's just like Auction Hunters.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Trek Composite 2300 Fixie 56cm.



> This is on eof the most unique bikes on clist right now. It is a fixed gear, but the derailer is still on, so you can manually change gears. So if you feel weak and want to be in first gear on Sunday, you manually set it to first. if by Friday you want a tougher workout, it can be manually set to 5th gear for that day. There is no other fixie like it. Has a hand brake. Bike is so lightweight I can lift it with one finger. Continental flat protection tires. Bike comes fully tuned up


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Instead of a WTF... I think I did a good deed through craigslist last night.

A few weeks ago, I saw a bike by our dumpster. It was not inside, but was leaned on it. So, I'm sure the intent was to throw it away. I took a look at it and it seems it was working well except for a busted brake cable. I thought it would be a waste for this bike to end up in a landfill. I took it and cleaned it up. The paint was still good! It was just a department store POS bike but I still thought it would be a waste to just throw it away. I thought of fixing it and use it for pulling our baby carrier when the family wants to go out biking together. But I realized that I just did not have the time to fix it so I decided to post it on craigslist yesterday for FREE. In the evening, somebody emailed me that he was interested. He said he will be coming from the next town which is about 10 miles away. Later on, he came and I noticed that he looked tired and was really sweating. I noticed that he didn't have a car. He said he walked all the way from his place (10 miles away) with a girl who was on a bike. He looked happy to see the bike. He asked, "So that's it?" I replied, "Yeah! It's all yours!" He thanked me, shook my hand and went off. He was going back home on the bike this time. I guess he really needed the bike perhaps for going to work and elsewhere. I also gave him my extra resin Wellgo pedals. I felt like I did a good deed that day...


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Zakman said:


> There could be an Air 9 RDO buried under that pile of rusty gold. Where's your treasure hunting spirit? It's just like Auction Hunters.


There's definitely a Trek buried in there.


----------



## SpAgetttt (Jul 19, 2011)

PRO ROCKHOPPER SPECIALIZED MOUNTAIN BIKE


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

It's hard to ride anything without specific manipulation once you've experienced it.


----------



## SpAgetttt (Jul 19, 2011)

the manitou axel alone is worth what they're asking for that bike


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SpAgetttt said:


> PRO ROCKHOPPER SPECIALIZED MOUNTAIN BIKE


Some serious 'WTF' there! Caps Lock is a bonus!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> the manitou axel alone is worth what they're asking for that bike


Not even close. Thousand bucks can buy a much better fork than that Manitou Axel.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Not even close. Thousand bucks can buy a much better fork than that Manitou Axel.


Not sure if serious:skep:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Not even close. Thousand bucks can buy a much better fork than that Manitou Axel.


woooooooooooooooooooooooosh 
[


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

littlebadboy said:


> Instead of a WTF... I think I did a good deed through craigslist last night.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I saw a bike by our dumpster. It was not inside, but was leaned on it. So, I'm sure the intent was to throw it away. I took a look at it and it seems it was working well except for a busted brake cable. I thought it would be a waste for this bike to end up in a landfill. I took it and cleaned it up. The paint was still good! It was just a department store POS bike but I still thought it would be a waste to just throw it away. I thought of fixing it and use it for pulling our baby carrier when the family wants to go out biking together. But I realized that I just did not have the time to fix it so I decided to post it on craigslist yesterday for FREE. In the evening, somebody emailed me that he was interested. He said he will be coming from the next town which is about 10 miles away. Later on, he came and I noticed that he looked tired and was really sweating. I noticed that he didn't have a car. He said he walked all the way from his place (10 miles away) with a girl who was on a bike. He looked happy to see the bike. He asked, "So that's it?" I replied, "Yeah! It's all yours!" He thanked me, shook my hand and went off. He was going back home on the bike this time. I guess he really needed the bike perhaps for going to work and elsewhere. I also gave him my extra resin Wellgo pedals. I felt like I did a good deed that day...


Reading this was a great way to start the day. Rep is comin' your way, littlegoodboy!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

littlebadboy said:


> Instead of a WTF... I think I did a good deed through craigslist last night.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I saw a bike by our dumpster. It was not inside, but was leaned on it. So, I'm sure the intent was to throw it away. I took a look at it and it seems it was working well except for a busted brake cable. I thought it would be a waste for this bike to end up in a landfill. I took it and cleaned it up. The paint was still good! It was just a department store POS bike but I still thought it would be a waste to just throw it away. I thought of fixing it and use it for pulling our baby carrier when the family wants to go out biking together. But I realized that I just did not have the time to fix it so I decided to post it on craigslist yesterday for FREE. In the evening, somebody emailed me that he was interested. He said he will be coming from the next town which is about 10 miles away. Later on, he came and I noticed that he looked tired and was really sweating. I noticed that he didn't have a car. He said he walked all the way from his place (10 miles away) with a girl who was on a bike. He looked happy to see the bike. He asked, "So that's it?" I replied, "Yeah! It's all yours!" He thanked me, shook my hand and went off. He was going back home on the bike this time. I guess he really needed the bike perhaps for going to work and elsewhere. I also gave him my extra resin Wellgo pedals. I felt like I did a good deed that day...
> 
> Nice.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Littlebadboy, this was really nice of you. +Rep and Karma your way.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

highdelll said:


> woooooooooooooooooooooooosh
> [


Hahah! Definitely. But dude, it has SPECIFIC ALLOY MANIPULATION!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

gsteitz said:


> It's hard to ride anything without specific manipulation once you've experienced it.


Not to mention the direct drive!

You notice the difference IMMEDIATELY when you compare it to one of the indirect driven bikes....


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

EnduroT said:


> Trek Composite 2300 Fixie 56cm.
> 
> 
> > This is on eof the most unique bikes on clist right now. It is a fixed gear, but the derailer is still on, so you can manually change gears. So if you feel weak and want to be in first gear on Sunday, you manually set it to first. if by Friday you want a tougher workout, it can be manually set to 5th gear for that day. There is no other fixie like it. Has a hand brake. Bike is so lightweight I can lift it with one finger. Continental flat protection tires. Bike comes fully tuned up


Such a unique fixie you can pedal backwards while moving forwards! Try to do that on any other fixie!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

I like the ROADmaster that is the MTfury model.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

edley said:


> Reading this was a great way to start the day. Rep is comin' your way, littlegoodboy!





natzx7 said:


> Nice.





David C said:


> Littlebadboy, this was really nice of you. +Rep and Karma your way.


Thank you all! But I refuse to take any credit. First of all, I got the bike for free anyway. Next, I believe I was just an instrument.


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

littlebadboy said:


> natzx7 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all! But I refuse to take any credit. First of all, I got the bike for free anyway. Next, I believe I was just an instrument.
> ...


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Kona Roast Hardtail


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry guys, I was a bit tired last night. 

On the other hand the negative rep wasn't needed.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Someone gave you neg rep for that comment? Some people have no idea....

Have some positive rep to make you feel better!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Sorry guys, I was a bit tired last night.
> 
> On the other hand the negative rep wasn't needed.


hey, at least you know it wasn't me!


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been busy and not on the forum for a while. Am I reading correctly that Kona no longer rides the Raleigh?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

iamunchien said:


> I'll take the credit.
> 
> thanks, all!


thanks!
here's some rep ~~ Click Here


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

I've never seen carbon fiber welding before.... awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Got a laugh out of this one. Wonder what kind of conditioner he uses on the bike.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

well he's obvi not using enough conditioner if the rear wheel locks when backing up. Perhaps a nice lubing conditioner like Pantene?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Bethany1 said:


> Got a laugh out of this one. Wonder what kind of conditioner he uses on the bike.


I would use a nice detangler like Original Sprout Miracle Detangler

or maybe a leave-in like Joico K-Pak Revitaluxe if really damaged


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> ... like Pantene?


ewww!

srsly grrrl?


Hey, if you like us on FaceBook we'll give you 10% off!!

ok... I should stop spamming now


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

LAWL! i actually use the natural stuff, i dont like synthetic stink, but thats just me


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Original Sprout is all natural!
we also carry certified vegan and certified organic products 

Shizz, I'm wrecking my own thread:madman::madman::madmax:

APOLOGIES!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

pcmark said:


> I've never seen carbon fiber welding before.... awesome:thumbsup:


If that fork is still in decent condition, I'd make him an offer for $80... Unless he really think his bike is made out of carbon fiber.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

David C said:


> .. I'd make him an offer for $80... Unless he really think his bike is made out of carbon fiber.


then what would you offer


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

highdelll said:


> then what would you offer


Free lifetime premium membership to the mental help facility of his choice.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

David C said:


> Free lifetime premium membership to the mental help facility of his choice.


so you would turn down the fork (w/ bike) - because he isn't sane. right?
am I missing something?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

so it goes like this...
Dave: So hey, I give you $80 for it
Seller:OK - I was hoping for more but...OK it's yours.
Dave: you do know that frame is not carbon right?
Seller: what? yeah it is! - Britney Agulara Beiber told me!
Dave:You are out of our mind and remind me of myself - no thanks!

*tires squeal, but it's in dirt - like dukes of hazard*


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

highdelll said:


> so you would turn down the fork (w/ bike) - because he isn't sane. right?
> am I missing something?


Nah. I'd either give him $80 for or a free trip to the white padded house and give him $80 and $100 in monopoly money.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm beginning to think you are :crazy:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

highdelll said:


> I'm beginning to think you are :crazy:


I think you are too easily fooled.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

http://easternshore.craigslist.org/bik/3083295858.html
Trex Mountian Bike !


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

David C said:


> TREX MOUNTIAN BIKE
> Trex Mountian Bike !


Reminds me of motorcylces with the grips above the head height of the rider. Talk about silly.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ hardly ever ridden because its impossible to reach


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

It's a 2007 and the MSRP was $599 *new*. :lol:

BEAUTIFUL, VERY TOUGH TREK 6000



> BEAUTIFUL, VERY TOUGH TREK 6000 - *$785* (UPTOWN)
> Date: 2012-07-17, 1:08PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> In excellent condition.
> ...


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

marpilli said:


> It's a 2007 and the MSRP was $599 *new*. :lol:
> 
> BEAUTIFUL, VERY TOUGH TREK 6000


"It looks very serious." - that's all I want in a bike!


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

littlebadboy said:


> Instead of a WTF... I think I did a good deed through craigslist last night.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I saw a bike by our dumpster. It was not inside, but was leaned on it. So, I'm sure the intent was to throw it away. I took a look at it and it seems it was working well except for a busted brake cable. I thought it would be a waste for this bike to end up in a landfill. I took it and cleaned it up. The paint was still good! It was just a department store POS bike but I still thought it would be a waste to just throw it away. I thought of fixing it and use it for pulling our baby carrier when the family wants to go out biking together. But I realized that I just did not have the time to fix it so I decided to post it on craigslist yesterday for FREE. In the evening, somebody emailed me that he was interested. He said he will be coming from the next town which is about 10 miles away. Later on, he came and I noticed that he looked tired and was really sweating. I noticed that he didn't have a car. He said he walked all the way from his place (10 miles away) with a girl who was on a bike. He looked happy to see the bike. He asked, "So that's it?" I replied, "Yeah! It's all yours!" He thanked me, shook my hand and went off. He was going back home on the bike this time. I guess he really needed the bike perhaps for going to work and elsewhere. I also gave him my extra resin Wellgo pedals. I felt like I did a good deed that day...


Nice job, unless that bike was just leaned up against the dumpster temporarily as the owner was off doing something else.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

marpilli said:


> It's a 2007 and the MSRP was $599 *new*. :lol:


its very serious. dont you know a good deal when you see one Marp?!


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

FWIW, it does (supposedly) have XTR derailleurs, which are a big upgrade over the Deore it came with.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

ryguy135 said:


> FWIW, it does (supposedly) have XTR derailleurs, which are a big upgrade over the Deore it came with.


It says XTR derailleurs. But, with a Dart 1 fork and BB5 brakes, I'd need a pic to believe it...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I'm very curious and afraid at the same time trying to think how in the hell you could ride this thing...

http://easternshore.craigslist.org/bik/3147680487.html



> 1970's Huffy Monoshock. Custom set up to fit adult rider. Period correct lester mag wheels and stem. Dual shock set up for adult rider and period correct springer front forks. New seat, tires, handlebars. Retro hand grips.
> One of a kind.
> $250 or best offer.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Vintage 60's brooks bicycle seat.
If you notice in the pictures the leather seat is very worn. But the hardware is in good condition. The brook emblem is in great shape for anyone who has lost one and needs a replacement.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

this looks like an awesome deal... he worked at a bike shop!!!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^ They didn't even mask off the stanchions before painting! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

aw man, i did that to a dept store bike when i was 10...but then again, it was a clunker and i wasnt trying to sell it


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

marpilli said:


> ^^^ They didn't even mask off the stanchions before painting! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dude, they didn't even take the tires off before painting! What a piece of junk.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

at least it still has reflectors haha


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Another kids bike with a backwards fork. So sad...









Wait, that's a 2010 Giant MTX 125 for $35??? Yeah, baby. I bought it... :thumbsup:

Now the youngest will have a geared bike! I have too many bikes....


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

ou2mame said:


> this looks like an awesome deal... he worked at a bike shop!!!


Is that how you conceal a stolen bike? Who would paint a bike like that?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

a 12 year old, a crack head... lol.. a bike thief. i kinda want to go see it. i wish it wasn't like 45 min away from me, i totally would if i had an excuse to go out there.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

2007 Intense M3

2007 Intense M3 $4000? sounds like a bargain


----------



## janisk112 (Jul 21, 2012)

looks hot just saying


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

*She lost her bike in the parking lot*

Can you imagine. Drive home, shut garage door and then it hits you.... lost trek bike


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

janisk112 said:


> looks hot just saying


how so??
I am so confused 
unless you were being sarcastic - then I guessed I missed that too - but then again, it would not be funny...so?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

westin said:


> Can you imagine. Drive home, shut garage door and then it hits you.... lost trek bike


surely related to this post?
http://forums.mtbr.com/idaho-montana-wyoming/lost-bike-802584.html


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey *cough* anyways, I'm not really one to make a big thing out of Neg-Reps. I get them every once in a while - likely due to my sarcasm or some other reason. But, this was one I thought I should share;
Cowards may not sign their 'rep', but at least you can click on the link associated and see what post that was. This 'Neg' was for the OP of this thread (link: - http://forums.mtbr.com/general-disc...wtfs-here-590685-post6569790.html#post6569790) - one of the most popular threads on MTBR - Started in 2010 - *before* 'Rep' and *before* 'Off-Camber'. I think 99.9% of this stuff in that thread has been about bikes!? :idea:

Sorry to bore you guys - but I thought it was fitting to at least post this here .  
and ...P.S. I am so not being braggadocios about 'popular thread' - it's the community that made it that way - not me.

Keep on keepin on!:thumbsup:


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

wow dell, just wow. i cant even bump ya back up yet.

some peoples kids, eh?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i love when people sell an old pos that's been sitting around for god knows how long. i really don't buy that it was used once. i wote him and asked what his lowest price would be, knowing that a brand new one is selling for 380, at the bike shop in huntington. still waiting.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> i love when people sell an old pos that's been sitting around for god knows how long. i really don't buy that it was used once. i wote him and asked what his lowest price would be, knowing that a brand new one is selling for 380, at the bike shop in huntington. still waiting.


I don't buy that it's only 10 years old. I'm no specialized pro but I remember that era. It has Specialized on the toptube and hardrock on the downtube.

That puts it at '95 or older I think (pretty sure '96 specialized ended up on the down tube). Could post it in the retro section to get more info. Apparently it's old enough to have appreciated in value (in the poster's mind at least).

Edit: looks completely original too (those grips look like the big hard ugly original ones). I'm gonna guess '94 or '95. I think '93 may not have had different brake levers.


----------



## Elements11 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the laughs everyone, really enjoyed this! Gotta love Craigslist, some of these even topped there best of section.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

Check out this ad for a vintage kona frame. Definitely not an '88 as claimed.









If they are excepting[sic] reasonable offers, doe that mean they might accept an unreasonable offer?

There's also the slight issue of size. Too big for me. I'm only 5'11".


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

found this for a men's Diamondback Bike...

Mens blue mountain bike in good condition.
Curbside Pickup at 280 University Circle in Hooksett
*Please put $50.00 in mailbox *

riiiighht.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Cute

http://easternshore.craigslist.org/bik/3158635874.html


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

He wants $300 for a three year old bike that you can purchase the 2012 version today from BD for $320.

ut:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ and doesn't show the pics of the actual bike


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's a better one...










He wants $650 for a used bike that he claims he paid $900 for that in reality has an MSRP of $440.

It's not even the Disc version of the bike...

:skep:


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

the bike....really?!

the "pedals".... umm, why. is 2 dollars worth even bothering to meet somebody to sell them? i'd throw 2 dollars out the window to not bother wasting my time personally. that dude most be lonely. he really wants to *meat* someone haha


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Not to mention that there only seems to be something missing from those pedals like the actual cage!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Love it when they are written like this.

swin.predur yo; gt mach 1 frames

Date: 2012-07-27, 10:58AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I HAVE A SWIN PRED, YO FRAME AND FORKS HERE FOR SALE AND A GT MACK 1 BIKE HERE THE GT JUST NEEDS RIMS HERE AND U CAN RIDE BOTH OF THESE BIKE ARE OLD SCHOOL IN THE 80'S HERE THE GT IS FROM SANDA CRUZ BUILD HERE HAS EVER THANK IS GT STAMP ON THE FROM THE HEAD UNIT TO THE BEARING HERE WILL TRADE OR SALE BOTH HERE TELL ME WHAT YOU HAVE HERE. PLUS HAVE SOME RACEING HELMENTS TO FOR SALE
THANK YOU
RANDY MOORE
417-315-8922


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

this is an epic post on cleveland craigslist. if i was andrew, id be feelin pretty low right about now haha. or lookin for a new gf that rides.

Assorted Mountainbike Parts


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

Found Bike

"
Hello-Damaged/Broken bicycle found in trash at Arbor Hills Nature Preserve. I can repair it for you if you like. It would be $40.00 plus parts and the parts will be about $20.00. Please reply with details of bike so that I know it is not a Scam, Spam, or Phish.
See ya
"


----------



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh man, some of these posts had me laughing hard!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

lifanus said:


> Found Bike
> 
> "
> Hello-Damaged/Broken bicycle found in trash at Arbor Hills Nature Preserve. I can repair it for you if you like. It would be $40.00 plus parts and the parts will be about $20.00. Please reply with details of bike so that I know it is not a Scam, Spam, or Phish.
> ...


Haha..love that one! That's kinda like: Found cat on 1st ave. I can give it a bath or something for $5.00 + bottle of shampoo for like $3.00...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Can somebody help this guy???????

NEED 28" Front Wheel


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

SeaBass_ said:


> Can somebody help this guy???????
> 
> NEED 28" Front Wheel


Hook him up with Jeep bike dude!


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

erik1245 said:


> Hook him up with Jeep bike dude!


Yeah they're only $149.95 at Big 5 Sports as of last weekend. When I saw the ad in Sunday's paper I almost went and bumped the Jeep thread back to life. Then I took a deep breath and let the feeling fade.:lol:


----------



## Don Despacio (Jan 13, 2004)

*There is such a thing...*



SeaBass_ said:


> Can somebody help this guy???????
> 
> NEED 28" Front Wheel


There is such a thing as a 28" tire:
Tyre Sizing Systems

... but that's probably not what he actually wants.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Brand new Mongoose Hatchet 29'er at Wally World is $219. But, this guy is selling one used (beat up) and asking $300?!?! :lol:

Full suspention 29'' wheels Mongoose Mens moutain bike w/ disk brake!


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

marpilli said:


>


Those forks look f#cked.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

Old Devinci full acera! Only $650!

Holy geez.. the msrp on a new Devinci Cameleon is what? $500 and has an alivio drive train, mechanical disc brakes that I'm sure are at least as good as acera v-brakes and even though it's an entry level fork (as is the jett) I'll take a new 100mm fork over a 65mm fork that is most likely seized by now.

But hey, it has a Ford sticker 

Of course I could always get one in Rhode Island for $150 instead: $150 Devinci Mountain Bike 16" for Sale in Cranston, Rhode Island Classified | ShowMeTheAd.com


----------



## unsmowler (Sep 13, 2004)

And you save $100 if you buy both!


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^ don't even know what is going on with those rims/tires, they make my head hurt.


----------



## Don Despacio (Jan 13, 2004)

*I don't get it...*



unsmowler said:


> And you save $100 if you buy both!


The seller must have some expectation that this will sell. Why waste the time otherwise? I can only conclude that either the seller
- has no idea what this is worth & is just making up a price
- or actually thinks he might find someone ignorant enough to pay 10x the new walmart price

the first option seems implausible & the second seems awfully optimistic.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Think of the $100 savings as a tire allowance.


----------



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

One mans junk is another mans...... junk.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

Caanondale F6

He wants $500 for a 2008 F6 that had an MSRP of $499.

BikePedia - 2008 Cannondale F6 Complete Bicycle

:skep:


----------



## Bbaileychevrolet (May 18, 2012)

Anybody want a folding hummer?
Folding Hummer Mountain Bike


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Bbaileychevrolet said:


> Anybody want a folding hummer?
> Folding Hummer Mountain Bike


Does it make Transfomer sounds too?

Sorry... can't help it...


----------



## Bbaileychevrolet (May 18, 2012)

littlebadboy said:


> Does it make Transfomer sounds too?
> 
> Sorry... can't help it...


I certainly hope so for a $700 price tag!!!!


----------



## Snfoilhat (May 3, 2010)

*WTT: [email protected]$$ Mountain Bike For Goped - $1 (pittsburg / antioch)*

Date: 2012-08-06, 11:55PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Looking for a goped. something RELIABLE and kinda fast. MUST be "Go-Ped" Brand. no chineese junk. Mainly want a hard tire goped. a GSR sport would be great.. or a Xped. but show me what you got! NO PROJECTS

Bike rides great. did a good 12 mile ride today with it and all worked great. i was told its a 1999 Giant frame with WTB upgrades threw the bike. its very light and rides amazing


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Love the fact he hasn't taken the rear disc off while running v-brakes The rims look like WTB dual duties, they must be worth more than the rest of the bike!


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Is that QR skewer through the upper shock mount normal?


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

Get yourself a bike shop off the CL.

Complete Bike Shop!!!


----------



## maski (May 21, 2012)

1999 Scwinn 4 Banger Mountain Bike - $1700

And it's only missing its rear brake!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

1986 Blue GT Performer Freestyle Marpili, how did you miss this one?


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Glynis27 said:


> Is that QR skewer through the upper shock mount normal?


Oh yeah. All the high end bikes have them now. It's for quick servicing.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

blockphi said:


> Oh yeah. All the high end bikes have them now. It's for quick servicing.


Maybe he saw a picture of one of the older Marin TARA bikes and thought he'd follow suite! Hey, if it works for them it must work for me...


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

J3SSEB said:


> 1986 Blue GT Performer Freestyle Marpili, how did you miss this one?


Surprisingly, that may be market value for that. Collecting quality Old School BMX is a popular hobby. I used to dabble in it a bit.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

WTF Indeed.










Nice OLd Bomber Cruiser Bike with Fat Balloon Tires and Skiptooth Gear...Rides and Is from the 40's...Not your Newer Junk...Asking $299...! ! !


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

jmmorath said:


> Surprisingly, that may be market value for that. Collecting quality Old School BMX is a popular hobby. I used to dabble in it a bit.


Oh wow. Well I'm embarrassed.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

J3SSEB said:


> Oh wow. Well I'm embarrassed.


Nah, I think the ones to be embarrassed are the old fat bald men who spend thousands of dollars to ride around on neon kid bikes


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry this takes up so much space but it has to be posted here so it can be viewed forever.

I'm selling my 59cm 2010 Raleigh Rush Hour. I rode this bike for 2 years as a bike delivery man for a sandwich shop in St. Louis and here in Boulder.

FACT: this bike is a bad mother****er. You know Samuel L. Jackson's wallet in Pulp Fiction? Mother****er took that **** from my bike when it wasn't looking. 
This Rush Hour doesn't give a **** about the weather. I've delivered through 110 degree heat waves, blizzards that shut down the city of St. Louis, torrential rain, tornado warnings & watches, hail. It didn't ****ing matter. People needed sandwiches and I delivered them on the Rush Hour. Shitty roads? Broken 40oz bottles? ******* drivers? 
Rush Hour doesn't give a ****.

One time I got hit while riding and my bike was like "What? **** YOU, you yuppie piece of **** and your ****ing expensive shoes." 
This *******'s fancy SUV got by blood all over it and he looked like a huge ******* in front of his ****** bag boss. All the Rush Hour got was a small dent on the down tube and a lot of blood on it. After a day of taking Vicodin and watching all 3 Lord of the Ring's movies (directors cut) I was back on the Rush Hour delivering food and being awesome and looking like I got the **** kicked out of me.

Even though it doesn't give a ****, the Rush Hour looks cooler than your friend's bike because it's a beautiful ****ing bike. When compared to other models of the Rush Hour this one is super ****ing awesome. Even after years of rough treatment and thousands of dollars of food deliveries, it still looks like a bike that would steal your girlfriend and you'd kind of understand cuz it's so damned good looking.

It's got some cosmetic dings here and there and could probably use a tune up and some lovin', but it's an amazing ride and I want it to go to a good home. Are you selling your car because oil companies are ********, or maybe you need something to get you to campus or the bar, or maybe you just want to have a cool ****ing bike.
Then stop shopping: give me your money and I'll give you this bike. It's ready right now.

Feel free to come by my apartment (central boulder) but I'll have to show you the bike in the bathroom cuz you'll **** your pants when you see it and I don't want to clean that **** up.

Here's the stock photo and info on this bad mother****er:

BikePedia - 2010 Raleigh Rush Hour Complete Bicycle


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

Ride like the Osmonds for 1200 clams.

Very Rare... Swing King Trick Bike.. Must see!!

Very Rare Trick Bike..

Swing King...

Must See!!!

This site not affiliated in any way with the Swing Bike Company.
"There's never been anything like it. It may look like a sleek "High-rise" ... but with the turn of a coupling, the rear wheel becomes steerable."

The Swing Bike is so unique that it was patented!

Invented by Ralph Belden of Cascade Locks, Oregon, USA sometime in the 1960s, the Swing Bike was granted a U.S. Patent in 1974 and, after further development and prototyping, went into production in Taiwan and was distributed "world wide" in late 1975. Initially owned and distributed by the E.B.M. Corporation of Santa Barbara, California, USA, the publicly traded company was soon to be moved to Logan, Utah, USA. The Swing Bike Company was headed by Patrick Hoggan, but most people remember the tie in with another family from Utah, the Osmonds. Advertised on the Donny and Marie Osmond TV Show, the Swing Bike became linked both in live action, radio and in print with the youngest Osmond entertainer, Jimmy Osmond. As the brochure stated, "With SWING BIKE, you can invent wacky maneuvers which leave everyone else bug-eyed in amazement!" The bike sold $98.50 in 1975, $119.00 in 1976, and was back down to $99.00 in 1978. The production colors were Yellow, Blue, Orange, and Green. The Swing Bike company would distribute intructions for how to run a Swing Bike Rodeo with competitions including slalom, obstacle course, pilons, curb ride, and, of course, the wheelie. This fun would continue until around 1978 or 1979. I don't know if the demise was coincidental with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) weighing in on bicycles in 1978 or too many kids' mothers left "bug-eyed in amazement", but the company gave up on the bikes and tried to move (unfortunately not along with their shareholders) into other products before folding (their trademark expired in 1983). Since most of the bikes were sold on consignment, many remaining Swing Bikes in dealer showrooms were abandoned by the Swing Bike company, moved to dealer back stock and not sold for (unfounded) fear of liability. This may explain why you do find a few new-in-box examples popping up every once in a while. Bikes that "swing" in a similar manner have come and gone over the years. June of 2004 brought us a new Swing Bike company that is producing a nearly identical Swing Bike (the grandson of the original Swing Bike Company's Sales Manager is the President). Let's hope it sticks around longer this time. (Note: The new Swing Bike Company's website expired on October 23, 2005. R.I.P.?)


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Qubo_2408 said:


> Sorry this takes up so much space but it has to be posted here so it can be viewed forever.
> 
> I'm selling my 59cm 2010 Raleigh Rush Hour. I rode this bike for 2 years as a bike delivery man for a sandwich shop in St. Louis and here in Boulder.
> 
> ...


I think he's on meds...


----------



## SS-Dad (Oct 17, 2006)

ACLakey said:


> WTF Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mother of God! How fast was he going? I've caught a squirrel in the spokes before but, geez!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

For $20, I'm strangely attracted to this thing... Banana seat, ape hangers, and even cards in the spokes. :thumbsup:

Mid 90's Steel mountian bike frame custom build


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ ESP. for $20 - I'd buy it!
the Skull badge, bell, and banana seat are worth it alone!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Ooooh, I live in Denton. I may have to go check this out in person.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

J3SSEB said:


> Ooooh, I live in Denton. I may have to go check this out in person.


Oh, please do. Put up a pic sporting it around the neighborhood! :thumbsup:


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

That thing is badass for $20. Its like a mutated Schwinn Manta Ray. I'd definitely cruise around on it.


----------



## Zero260 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is one i found amusing in more ways than 1

mountain bike will trade for playstation


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome Mountain Bike IBEX New Condition

only $495.00


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

hmmm, stolen much?

still has reflectors! must be new!


----------



## Disdom (Nov 15, 2011)

boostin said:


> Awesome Mountain Bike IBEX New Condition
> 
> only $495.00


lol, is that fork on backwards?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Disdom said:


> lol, is that fork on backwards?


No. It's a Manitou clone with the new right side brake disk standard. This fork is 29.5% stiffer than a regular fork.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*Busch MTB!*

You know you want it! Only $300!

busch mountain bike


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

gooooooooood those damn beer bikes are for sale all around here with prices more ridiculous then that


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

boostin said:


> Awesome Mountain Bike IBEX New Condition
> 
> only $495.00


Bet the steering is a tad twitchy:eekster:
Do you think he wonders why the front tire leaves nice big marks on the underside of his downtube at full compression?


----------



## WrecklessREX (Feb 25, 2011)

Rat Bike


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

I could post dozens of 20+ year old rigid steel MTBs from my local Craigslist, at prices from $200-400+, but I'm too lazy. Apparently those old clunkers are collectors items now!?


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

Yikes! Not so much the bike but ....

hawawatha


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

OGWGFIWRT said:


> Yikes! Not so much the bike but ....
> 
> hawawatha


I have now found my new diet plan


----------



## Paul_ (Apr 17, 2012)

"Yikes! Not so much the bike but .... "


I thought this would be a fun thread to check out...next time I'm going to search a new thread THEN eat...


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

Yikes is right. I just blew coffee out my nose. Memo; I need to read these posts between meals.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

yikes. DID YOU SEE THOSE CROCS SHE WAS WEARING? for the love of god.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

OGWGFIWRT said:


> Yikes! Not so much the bike but ....
> 
> hawawatha


The photos must be preserved... 



> hawawatha - $300 (englewood)
> Date: 2012-08-20, 6:07PM MDT
> 
> great 40es bike to display or ride new tires david 720-_deleted_


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

is that Dog the Bounty Hunter's ol' lady?


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> is that Dog the Bounty Hunter's ol' lady?


No, it IS Dog the Bounty Hunter....


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

*"The photos must be preserved... "*

True. Should have done that. Thanks for preserving for posterity!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

hey i give her props. (except for the crocs). most ladies her age are sloppy old bags. i bet her hubby feels very blessed


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

OGWGFIWRT said:


> Yikes! Not so much the bike but ....
> 
> hawawatha


for an extra $50 she will ride with you, to help you train to go faster.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

lol... silver surfer edition of a crap probably stolen bike.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> lol... silver surfer edition of a crap probably stolen bike.


Mangoose? I was all like.. wtf is a mangoose. This is what urban dictionary had to say:


> A pear-shaped homosexual male, characterized by a large round buttocks and bulbous belly, below a thin upper body. Movement of a mangoose can best be described as waddling, while thin birdlike arms are held horizontally with hands dangling limply at the ends (similar to the arms of a Tyrannosaurus Rex).
> 
> _I'd **** a fat lady before I'd touch Puddingbutt, he's a total mangoose._


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

Not bike related but funny. A friend posted it on facebook.

To the woman that crapped in my car - m4w


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

That should find its way to "best of"


----------



## Jeff in Bend (Jun 5, 2010)

NEW Dual Suspension Mountain Bike FYI, this is the new fork and handlebar installation standard.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

wow....maybe its just in steep race mode? obv.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

Basic math eludes this seller..."somewhere in the 20-speed range..."

Mountain Bike


----------



## Eco.rocca (May 14, 2012)

*Infamous Mountain Trike*

I don't have enough posts to post a link, but I highly recommend Googling "Infamous Mountain Trike Lawrence Craigslist". You won't be disappointed  Maybe someone could post a screenshot...


----------



## Offroadman (Jul 18, 2012)

Rare one right here......

SEARS FREE SPIRIT REYNOLDS 531


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Sweet setup.. 
1998 Trek Y3 Bike


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

You KNOW you want to be styling on this!!!

Man's Schwinn Moab Bike - 24 speed with upgrades


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

natzx7 said:


> Sweet setup..
> 1998 Trek Y3 Bike


Even the front tire is on backwards!:eekster:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

come on guys, maybe they just want very responsive steering!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is a fun one. FS, single speed, 8" tires. Yes!
Altered Tonka kids bike/bicycle with 8" wheels
I wonder how $12 was determined.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ that actually looks like fun. i'd give it a whirl! (a kid would probably like it too)


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

heyyall said:


> I wonder how $12 was determined.


Come now man, you know you'll always pay more for full squish. I just wonder where that guy's kids are riding that they need dual suspension to huck around when they are that small?:skep:


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

come on you know you want it

CCM City Express 21 Spd Hybrid Bike w/ Shocks + Basket


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

heyyall said:


> Here is a fun one. FS, single speed, 8" tires. Yes!
> I wonder how $12 was determined.


Haha...I would give it a whirle lol


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

heyyall said:


> Here is a fun one. FS, single speed, 8" tires. Yes!
> Altered Tonka kids bike/bicycle with 8" wheels
> I wonder how $12 was determined.


how do you not have room to store that?


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

sfgiantsfan said:


> how do you not have room to store that?


They live in a refrigerator box.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

*Nah man gearings to easy*

Look at that gear ratio :eekster: Not to mention the backwards fork and the 650b wheel up front! Read the post its awesome "only way to get a bigger gear is to go to a 36er so thats what i am buying" LOOOOL

Original Link for those who want to buy it: (fixed gear roadie)


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

HOLY CRAP I JUST FOUND OUT THIS IS ACTUALLY RIGGED FOR MOTORPACING!
Its called a "Stayer Bike" Dave Moulton's Bike Blog: Stayers

Steherrennen, Motor paced, Stayer 5 - YouTube
Fork is backwards so that when they hit the beam behind the motorcycle they stay stable.
bike went from weird to sort of cool.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Kiwiplague said:


> Even the front tire is on backwards!:eekster:


The tire is mounted in the fork correctly...it's the whole fork that's backwards.
Stupid people are stupid. (not you Kiwiplague, the seller).


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> The tire is mounted in the fork correctly...it's the whole fork that's backwards.
> Stupid people are stupid. (not you Kiwiplague, the seller).


Yeah I did wonder whether that was the smartest comment I could of made Didn't think that comment through at all.
Would put my hand up to the occasional bit of stupid here and there.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i would like to add that i was perusing CL last night, and saw a Dept store mongoose, and the seller was emphasizing the "beautiful welds" of the bike. Somehow i think that was probably an exaggeration!


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

Who would like some dirt cheap Electroshock?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

lifanus said:


> Who would like some dirt cheap Electroshock?


Those are some sick bar ends, I know at least 10 guys on here looking for those


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

This is the second time, at least, this has been posted. I'm startin to believe he believes.

BIKES FOR NINJA


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ Damn man - why don't you believe? - My bike is only for ninja's I guess is why - fisherman...


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

The ninja bike picture appears to be taken in front of a mini storage locker. I'm guessing ninja man knows nothing of bikes and actually believes this bike could be worth a few bucks based on that stupid tv show. Sell the steel for scrap and move on to the next locker.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i prefer my ninja bikes to be flat black. much more stealth.


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

This ad is not WTF, but I think the seller is pretty darn creative...
eBay KMC X10 10 Speed Chain


----------



## bikerbob951 (Apr 13, 2012)

^^^ lol, points for creativity!


----------



## Metty (Jul 4, 2009)

I mean, don't get me wrong I have a trek 930 and I love it, but still.....

CUSTOM BUILT one-of-a-kind TREK 930 SingleTrack 18" 3x9 ALL Black Red CNC CARBON | eBay


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

Metty said:


> I mean, don't get me wrong I have a trek 930 and I love it, but still.....
> 
> CUSTOM BUILT one-of-a-kind TREK 930 SingleTrack 18" 3x9 ALL Black Red CNC CARBON | eBay


Hopefully that thing comes with a free BJ machine


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

Metty said:


> I mean, don't get me wrong I have a trek 930 and I love it, but still.....
> 
> CUSTOM BUILT one-of-a-kind TREK 930 SingleTrack 18" 3x9 ALL Black Red CNC CARBON | eBay


Lol, wants close to $3K, has Suntour XCR fork, "Only black fork I could find at time of build."

Sure buddy. Only fork you could find used for < $50 (that happened to be black)?









Seriously though guys. This thread is worthless without pics. CL, ebay and other listings disappear (often quite quickly), so you gots to post a pic.


----------



## socallush (Dec 3, 2005)

*I didn't know cycling was in the Special Olympics...*

Vintage 1984 Special Olympic Spumoni Model, 63cm Pinarello Montello Racing Road


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

lol.. all the special olympic bikes had bad decals? what, did the riders chew on them?


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Custom Gary Fisher

man this is one ugly ride.


----------



## crabman (Sep 17, 2012)

you can pick this beauty up in the Twin Cities..electric cart bike without the electrical components.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

big terry said:


> Custom Gary Fisher
> 
> man this is one ugly ride.


It's funny how none of the individual parts themselves are that bad to look at, but put them all together.... instant eyesore!:eekster:


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

lifanus said:


> Who would like some dirt cheap Electroshock?


Perfect and timely. My therapist just told me to get this.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

crabman said:


> you can pick this beauty up in the Twin Cities..electric cart bike without the electrical components.


i'll take your shopping cart bike and raise you this..


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

these are REALLY gettin 'WTF' - good finds y'all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Partime biker (Aug 18, 2010)

This is the greatest thread known to man! Sidenote, *Highdell* I still remember that picture of you and Emily Batty. I think of it and laugh everytime I'm on this forum.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

That think makes my brain hurt. What a Frankenstein !


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

MiniTrail said:


> not CL but surely WTF :crazy:
> 
> View attachment 726697


Oh come on you guys! Anybody who wants to ride bad enough to build a monstros... er I mean a bike like that deserves mad props. :thumbsup:


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

another "gem" gotta love nyc...


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Apparently, those pimping handlebars are an 'upgrade'.

XD


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

you can't make this stuff up.. lol


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> not CL but surely WTF :crazy:
> 
> View attachment 726697


I kinda like that banana seat, lol.


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> another "gem" gotta love nyc...


At first I though this was a BMX bike until I realized it was a full size MTB then I laughed out loud.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

too lazy to post the pic at the moment: specialized bike

dontcha think you'd try a little harder to sell the product? a little bit better display?


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> too lazy to post the pic at the moment: specialized bike
> 
> dontcha think you'd try a little harder to sell the product? a little bit better display?


Or she just wants to sell it before he gets home from a business trip.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> too lazy to post the pic at the moment: specialized bike
> 
> dontcha think you'd try a little harder to sell the product? a little bit better display?


There's a guy selling a Canondale f800, he re-posts it every once in a while with the same crappy dark pictures which you can't make out any details on the bike.

Cannondale lefty f 800 many extras in mint condition

I'll leave the link up as I'm sure this bike will NEVER sell and the post will be up forever.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

she could have at least propped it up


----------



## crabman (Sep 17, 2012)

the-one1 said:


> There's a guy selling a Canondale f800, he re-posts it every once in a while with the same crappy dark pictures which you can't make out any details on the bike.
> 
> Cannondale lefty f 800 many extras in mint condition
> 
> I'll leave the link up as I'm sure this bike will NEVER sell and the post will be up forever.


AH! I actually ran across this bike on CL tonight...thinking WTF.. why are the pictures so small?


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

MiniTrail said:


> not CL but surely WTF :crazy:
> 
> View attachment 726697


Definately WTF. And don't call me surely. :thumbsup:


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

LaLD said:


> Definately WTF. And don't call me surely. :thumbsup:


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

This one should be here for sureFila Pepsi Points Mountain Bicycle Bike MTB Shimano Sram ...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Question, has there been a discussion here,(somewhere in 61 pages) or elsewhere on how to price a bike for sale on CL?


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

formica said:


> Question, has there been a discussion here,(somewhere in 61 pages) or elsewhere on how to price a bike for sale on CL?


If you suscribe to the school of thought that the person who posted the bike in the link above take the bikes value and times it x100 and volia


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

For myself. I have a bike to sell, on CL. I''m not going down the "what's my bike worth" road, just wanted to see if selling/pricing real bikes has been discussed.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

its worth what someone's willing to pay... we can't tell you what its worth really. the cheaper you put it, the quicker you sell it. how much is your time worth, how bad do you need the money, what do you think its worth, how much time do you want to invest into getting what you think its worth... thats the majority of it.. some people think that bikes go down 100 a year, 50 a year... depends on the condition, the original price, etc...


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

I would ask myself what would I pay then I would ask 10-30% more. I sell for a living and I find people pay way more for stuff than I would quite often.


----------



## fontarin (May 11, 2011)

Uh..lots of things going on with this one. Note the headset - it looks like a suspension seatpost rigged to it?

Formula One - $250 (Leander)
Date: 2012-10-05, 7:50AM CDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Limited Edition
Diamond Back Formula One Bicycle
20" Wheels
6 speed rear hub
new tires and tubes
$250.00 OBO


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

fontarin said:


> Uh..lots of things going on with this one. Note the headset - it looks like a suspension seatpost rigged to it?
> 
> Formula One - $250 (Leander)
> Date: 2012-10-05, 7:50AM CDT
> ...


I couldn't help myself... I literally LOL'ed at this one!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

fontarin said:


> Uh..lots of things going on with this one. Note the headset - it looks like a suspension seatpost rigged to it?
> 
> Formula One - $250 (Leander)
> Date: 2012-10-05, 7:50AM CDT
> ...


Believe it or not a few BMX companies made these for a short while. I think they were going for a crotch rocket type race bicycle. A short lived experiment.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

One NEXT Power Climber bicycle at Walmart: $88.00
Two NEXT Power Climber bicycles on CL: $250... :skep:









:lol:


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

GT Bike Short Frame - $100 (Clearwater)
Date: 2012-10-07, 10:23AM EDT
Reply to: see below

GT Mountain bike. Needs tune-up $ 50 at local bike shop. I used this bike for competition down hill racing. After enough injuries, I have called it quits. Great bike, good condition. Amanda 615-995-2316



I'm sure you would have a lot of injuries using this bike for " competition downhill"


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

Easy access to the brakes though


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

WTB Phoenix 1993 | Velocult
But probably does mean "want to buy"
I can't see your pics on my iPad for some reason
Edit: I guess the post I was referring to was deleted


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

mountain bike tire found in edgewood preserves


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

That could be a god deal depending on the rim and hub.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

The fact it still has the reflector and the schrader valve says it's probably not a good deal.


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

*Wobbly ride*

I guess the guy who posted this one has lost all of his marbles.

BIKE FOR SALE - sacrifice! FOR SERIOUS CYCLIST


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

ryguy135 said:


> The fact it still has the reflector and the schrader valve says it's probably not a good deal.


I can't say about anywhere else but I was given to understand around here, shops HAVE to sell bikes/wheels with reflector on. Schrader valve doesn't mean anything one way or the other. That tire new sells for $40.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

gmmeyerIII said:


> I guess the guy who posted this one has lost all of his marbles.
> 
> BIKE FOR SALE - sacrifice! FOR SERIOUS CYCLIST


Didn't know Escher rode a bicycle.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*Sweet Deal on a Royce Union!*

Royce Union moutian bike


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

gmmeyerIII said:


> I guess the guy who posted this one has lost all of his marbles.
> 
> BIKE FOR SALE - sacrifice! FOR SERIOUS CYCLIST





junior1210 said:


> Didn't know Escher rode a bicycle.


I'm getting more of a Salvador Dali _Persistence Of Memory_ vibe.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

Girls Bike For Sale - $10 (Green Bay)
Girls bike (no seat) and chair. Call 920-***-**** if interested.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Mind = imploded

GT PERFORMER










UP FOR SALE OR TRADE 1986 PINK GT PERFORMER PRETTY CLOSE TO ALL ORIGINAL HAS WHITE TUFF IIS.NEEDS BRAKE WORK. $300..............


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^ actually, that's around market price (if not less) that some BMX vintage collectors will pay

-Dion would be the man around here to verify this (he's not a vintage collector IIRC - just an accomplished BMXer [freeystyler])

see here for reference - gt performer | eBay


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

That's a vintage BMX bike? It looks like a vintage little girls bike..


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

That is the kind of awesome bike I LOVE to see a little 8 year old shredder use to kick the nutsacks off of the twenty-somethings at the BMX park 

FWIW, I DESPISE pink. I would never ride that bike as is, I would strip the paint. But for girls who rock that color, ****ing ROCK IT all over that bike park! <3


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mk.ultra said:


> That's a vintage BMX bike? It looks like a vintage little girls bike..


because it's pink?

actually, I would bet that would be worth more than a lot of colors (could be wrong)

If ya don't mind me askin' - how old are you?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the mention Dell! 

That is a GT performer, very ancient and very popular among the vintage BMX guys. That thing is is fair condition and would make a great conversation piece. The best freestyle BMX'ers of 1986 rode pink bikes. I rode an electric blue Dyno Pro Compe. Martin Aparijo rode for GT and had a pink bike for awhile. Who's Martin Aparijo? If you saw the movie Rad, you saw him ride as the girl in the famous school dance scene where they played "Send Me an Angel". The other rider was Eddie Fiola. They were both stuntmen in Quicksilver, too.

For $300, I would definetely rock that Performer. They aren't close to the worth of Pro Performers and Pro Freestyle Tour bikes, though. I loved those freestyle bikes. The 80's freestyle scene was all about bright colors, showmanship, and being in team uniforms. All that changed in the 90's when riders didn't want to wear that stuff anymore, everybody tossed the hot pink and electric blue, and opted for chrome and black and skater clothes.

The pink tells a story of freestyle past. For those of us who rode through that period into the transitional 90's, it brings back fond memories. We needed to go through pink bikes and team uniforms or else riding wouldn't be where it is today.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dion said:


> .. If you saw the movie Rad,....


May fave is '..every move is like a lightning'
:lol:

- so bad - yet so good!






The riding is pretty XC MTB if ya ask me :thumbsup:


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

My brother had a GT performer circa late 80's.. Not pink though, I think chrome. I had a Mongoose Decade.. Aqua blue with pink letters and white tires. We both got them for Xmas in '87 or '88. Pegs and spindles were the rage then from what I remember but I was also 6 or 7. The movie 'Rad' made the scene very popular then. Thanks for bringing back those memories..


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

highdelll said:


> because it's pink?
> 
> actually, I would bet that would be worth more than a lot of colors (could be wrong)
> 
> If ya don't mind me askin' - how old are you?


I mean I can see hot pink with black wheels MAYBE....

I'm 22, how old are you?


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Similar to this..

80's Vintage old Mongoose Decade BMX 20"


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mk.ultra said:


> ...
> 
> I'm 22, how old are you?


Ok that explains a lot - you weren't even alive in the 80's

I'm just 39 fwiw


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, ****, hide! It's the 80's!

Someone kill it, quick, before it comes back!!


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

That gt was totally legit when I was 13 years old


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Bikemaya said:


> Oh, ****, hide! It's the 80's!
> 
> Someone kill it, quick, before it comes back!!


Hell no. Me, 1989. Freshman year, Santa Cruz High!

I would not be into bikes this much if it weren't for those days. I eat, sleep, love, BMX as much then as I do now! And yes, this was the electric blue Dyno Pro Compe, and I believe I had a neon pink Local Motion sticker on it.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Dion said:


> Hell no. Me, 1989. Freshman year, Santa Cruz High!
> 
> I would not be into bikes this much if it weren't for those days. I eat, sleep, love, BMX as much then as I do now! And yes, this was the electric blue Dyno Pro Compe, and I believe I had a neon pink Local Motion sticker on it.


Yep! Back in the day I couldn't wait to get home from school to ride my bike everyday. Funny, I got a red square with no name next to it for posting the link above to a similar bike I had in the 80's saying it is the "gayest blue bike" anonymous has ever seen. I bet whoever it is wears skinny jeans and watched power rangers though.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

The 80's are scary! So many bright colors, fashion and design epic failures, and a cheese level that somehow manages to make ME cringe!

*shivers*


----------



## SSdirt29 (Dec 30, 2011)

highdelll said:


> May fave is '..every move is like a lightning'
> :lol:
> 
> - so bad - yet so good!
> ...


Yo Adrienne ! at 1:40


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hell the only bad thing I remember about the 80's was Bon Jovi. I was outa high school and in the Navy in '89


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Dion, your awesomeness transcends the 80's! 

The 80's are like your friend who gets really drunk and begins to sing cock-rock karaoke at the top of his out of tune lungs while wearing neon spandex and a lampshade on his head. Sure, the dude may have pulled you out of a tough spot that one time, and he is fun to drunk dial... but really... most of the time you are in public with him, you are denying that you know him


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Bikemaya said:


> Dion, your awesomeness transcends the 80's!
> 
> The 80's are like your friend who gets really drunk and begins to sing cock-rock karaoke at the top of his out of tune lungs while wearing neon spandex and a lampshade on his head. Sure, the dude may have pulled you out of a tough spot that one time, and he is fun to drunk dial... but really... most of the time you are in public with him, you are denying that you know him


the 80's is waaay more than that sista!

It it THE most productive time in our history (or at least roots of production)
Best pop music
Intro of Techno
Best Metal
Video games
Cordless phones/cellular phones
Internet
Sierra Nevada Brewing (intro to all micro brews)
weed science
snowboards
Tony Hawk / powell/peralta et. al.
the mass influx of Jap imports (toyota, datsun/nissan)
Music Videos
Home Computers
Microwaves 
video
sit-coms
Phil Donahue
...
...
...
MTN Bikes!


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I was a teen in the 80's. I hated it except for:
hardcore
speed metal
sweet prices on old Camaros and Mustangs
jean jackets with no shirt (lol)


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

You know that one scene in Dumbo with all the technicolor dancing elephants? Don't know why, but it scared the piss out of me when I was really little. I have never been able to look at neon colors the same since  

The official colors of the 80's were florescent/ neon colors. So, whenever I think of the 80's I think of trauma-inducing technicolor dancing elephants. 

The 80's are scary!


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

Bikemaya said:


> The official colors of the 80's were florescent/ neon colors.


Neon didn't take off until mid to late 80s. It may be the official color of the 80s to people born in the 90s going to "80s night" at a club or bar, but I don't think anyone who lived the 80s is going to agree with you.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

I still got a little lust for a Hutch Pro-Star.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

Coolest bike in the world.

Coolest bike in the world. - $50 (Menominee, MI)Killer chopper.

NOS bottle and beer holder are removable. Text or call 906 450-5035. Please leave message since I do not answer unknown #'s.


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

*A little misguidance!*

1997 Specialized Hard Rock Mt bike
The only thing wrong with this bike is the seat post is stuck!
I don't think so!


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

SlowerJoe said:


> Coolest bike in the world.
> 
> Coolest bike in the world. - $50 (Menominee, MI)Killer chopper.
> 
> NOS bottle and beer holder are removable. Text or call 906 450-5035. Please leave message since I do not answer unknown #'s.


may actually be the coolest $50 bike in the world


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

This ridiculous pricing is commonplace in Milwaukee :/

REDUCED! Trek 930 Singletrack Mountain Bike

MSRP on the bike was actually $500 according to Bikepedia.


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

GT LTS-4000 USA MADE FULL SUSPENSION MOUNTAIN BIKE-XT PARTS W/EXTRAS


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

not familiar with fixies but... seriously?

59cm fixie/fixed gear

"i dont wanna sell it but i need the monies.

59cm, unbranded frame, shimano bb, retrospec crank and wheelset, animal pedals(no straps.) handlebars and stem were in a used pile i bought, kind of beaten up. i have a mountain bike saddle on it for my own personal comfort.

the bike has less than ten miles on it. the wheelset has less than a mile on it.

asking 475."


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

rockNnachos said:


> GT LTS-4000 USA MADE FULL SUSPENSION MOUNTAIN BIKE-XT PARTS W/EXTRAS


is it me or is that seat looking sad:skep:


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

deke505 said:


> is it me or is that seat looking sad:skep:


After looking at the steerer tube/stem combo on that, i'd be sad too.


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

Hipster-ass Hipster Bike for Hipsters
Date: 2012-03-11, 12:47PM CDT

I am selling my Vista Carrera 7 road bike. Perfect for the aspiring culture creator. I have recently become a Successful Entrepreneur and I no longer have the need for such trifling possessions. I drive a gigantic cargo van that literally pisses gas onto the road to mark its territory.

Do you want to be noticed? Do you want to stand out from the crowd? Sleeve tattoo didn't do the trick? Dubstep bounce remix didn't go viral? Look no further than this bike. Don't even look past it in the pictures posted below. Import it into Photoshop and delete the background. I know you know how to do it, because you're a graphic designer.

Orange body. Green accents. Pink handlebar wrap. Some silver. Black. Dirt. Are there even any more colors? There are awesome reflective stickers on the bike, too, which makes darting out in front of automobiles on dark evenings and asserting one's absolute and total right of way even more self-righteously awesome. Dear motorist: Did you not see the stickers. Do you think I have time to just put stickers on things. I'm trying to save the world from people like you.

Just think of all the great places you could see and be seen on this bike:

1. An Obama rally
2. A Ron Paul rally
3. Rally's
4. Miscellaneous

The possibilities are endless.

This bike will get you laid. If you ride this bike around Audobon Park at 1 in the morning without pants on, dudes will literally knock you off of your bike to try to blow you.

This bike is a freewheel fixed gear, because you're a ****ing monster and you have one speed, and that speed is +/- 15mph.

A seat comes with the bike, but is not pictured. If you want, you can ride the bike without the seat to simulate the stick you have up your ass about which Pavement album is best, which political cause that matters to you most intermittently, or about whatever it is that you "do."

SAFETY FEATURES

This bike is Japanese and comes with four distinct safety features:

Safety Feature #1: front brakes only. Because you're not about to conform to anyone's preconceived notions of how a bike should stop.

Safety Feature #2: Quick release back wheel. I took this bike to Mike the Bike Guy on Magazine to get a tune up once, and he refused to work on it because of this Safety Feature. He said it was a "Frankenstein bike." I asked him if he didn't agree that Frankenstein was a literary masterpiece. I thought that after losing that argument he might be a gentleman and agree to tune up the bike for free, but he remained all pissy and still refused to work on it, even for money.

The next time I went in to Mike the Bike Guy on Magazine was to get air. I was all, hey MTBG, can I get some air? He was all yes. It was clear that we both believed that air is a free resource that should not be commodified. Common ground. He pointed me toward his air machine. Everything seemed cool. When I realized that the nozzle didn't fit my bike's tires, I was all, hey MTBG, how does this nozzle go on? He looked at me, turned around, took two steps toward the back of the room, and let out a loud SIGH. I couldn't blame him. I work with people too, and sometimes they ask me questions because they don't know things and I am the paid expert on the exact things they don't know and I am standing right next to them, and I have to humiliate them in front of others before I answer them, too. It's all just part of the job.

Safety Feature #3: Helmet. That's my helmet. You can ride in a painter's cap and pretend to be smart at the same time, but you're not fooling anyone.

Safety Feature #4: Welding fix at seat joint. When this joint came loose, the bike was deemed horribly unsafe. When I welded it back together, it became safe again, therefore: safety feature. It's supersturdy now; I welded it to **** and back. I painted the welding joint green because I was feeling creative and I don't have to explain my art to anyone.

Safety Feature #5: Apparently this bike has really nice rims. I am listing this under Safety Features because I feel that less-nice rims would probably make the bike marginally less safe.

Safety Feature $6: Earthquake proof.

$180 or best offer. Cash is fine. Your parents can PayPal me directly. Or see below:

I'm totally into creative trades (this part is actually serious). Musical instruments (serious - esp synths and pedals); original art (serious); US Currency (for srsly); leisure suits (I'm 6'1'', 180, with long arms and broad shoulders. Let's stick with dark colors - I'm kind of pale and I don't like to look washed out); real estate/underwater mortgages (4realz dogg); antique firearms (I promise I won't trade you the bike and then shoot you with what was previously your firearm in order to steal my bike back and sell it again, although wouldn't that be ironic, or would it, I don't know, we use the word incorrectly so often that I'm not sure it matters); casual sex. Show me what you got.

best of craigslist: Hipster-ass Hipster Bike for Hipsters


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

deke505 said:


> is it me or is that seat looking sad:skep:


ok ok...i actually HAD that exact saddle once. its a nose-less saddle. before you laugh at me, lets just say i had "problems".
you wouldnt laugh at somebody with crotch problems, would you?!!


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Not CL but scope this dope ride

Men's Fitness Mountain Bike


----------



## TheFallenHero (Oct 31, 2012)

kubikeman said:


> hipster-ass hipster bike for hipsters
> date: 2012-03-11, 12:47pm cdt
> 
> i am selling my vista carrera 7 road bike. Perfect for the aspiring culture creator. I have recently become a successful entrepreneur and i no longer have the need for such trifling possessions. I drive a gigantic cargo van that literally pisses gas onto the road to mark its territory.
> ...


that is hilarious!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Different kind of bike, but great ad.


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

you never go full retard!!!








rockNnachos said:


> GT LTS-4000 USA MADE FULL SUSPENSION MOUNTAIN BIKE-XT PARTS W/EXTRAS


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Ha! That's awesome. I just tried searching for the post, but its been flagged for removal.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Different kind of bike, but great ad.


Hahaha.. Backflip the 405, classic.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Dbl Post


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

SeaBass_ said:


> Royce Union moutian bike


It says Royce Union but it screams Wal-Mart!


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

*Check out this custom pro mountain bike*

Found this just now and had to show everyone. Lmao
I had to post the link, my iPad won't copy the post.

Custom pro mountain bike


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

lol!!! 3800, huh?


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

jearl said:


> Found this just now and had to show everyone. Lmao
> I had to post the link, my iPad won't copy the post.
> 
> Custom pro mountain bike


Gotta be stolen, who would ever boast about racing that and his paid for price has an extra zero


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

It's a custom alumanium frame...you know how expensive alumanium is!


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

I think the seller MEANT to say, "I am sure the owner of it paid like $3800 cause it says 'custom' on it, which is why I picked this one to steal. Besides, I lifted it from an area where serious mountain bikers hang out. Those guys spend a lot of money on expensive custom bikes, so it is an easy payday!"

******* probably took it from someone who was brand new to the sport, but poor. And, now that the only bike they could afford is gone, so will they be from biking.

Sad.


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

Bikemaya said:


> I think the seller MEANT to say, "I am sure the owner of it paid like $3800 cause it says 'custom' on it, which is why I picked this one to steal. Besides, I lifted it from an area where serious mountain bikers hang out. Those guys spend a lot of money on expensive custom bikes, so it is an easy payday!"
> 
> ******* probably took it from someone who was brand new to the sport, but poor. And, now that the only bike they could afford is gone, so will they be from biking.
> 
> Sad.


I didn't even consider that it was stollen. I figured that they were trying to hype it up to sell it fast.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

That weird plywood room it's in looks shady too.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

jearl said:


> Found this just now and had to show everyone. Lmao
> I had to post the link, my iPad won't copy the post.
> 
> Custom pro mountain bike


LOL... the seller must have been on some good crack.



natzx7 said:


> That weird plywood room it's in looks shady too.


...did you notice the window A/C unit in the plywood room? The bike has been stored in an environmentally controlled "bicycle garage" to make sure it remains in tip top racing shape.

-S


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

jearl said:


> I had to post the link, my iPad won't copy the post.


here ya go man


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Vic's Tommyknocker Inn, Inc. - Idaho Company Profile (People Search and Company Search)

Anyone in Idaho missing a Trek?


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

highdelll said:


> here ya go man


Thanks highdelll


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Is it just me, or is that pedal looking straight at the camera? :skep:

WTF is a "railing"? And, no, that bike isn't "new in condition"... :lol:


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

marpilli said:


> Is it just me, or is that pedal looking straight at the camera? :skep:
> 
> WTF is a "railing"? And, no, that bike isn't "new in condition"... :lol:
> 
> View attachment 737747


Even worse, the crank is falling through the bottom bracket and there's no chain that I can see.:eekster:


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

marpilli said:


> Is it just me, or is that pedal looking straight at the camera? :skep::


Those are clipless!!!



marpilli said:


> And, no, that bike isn't "new in condition"... :lol:


You gonna talk him down from a fiver on condition?


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Genom said:


> Even worse, the crank is falling through the bottom bracket and there's no chain that I can see.:eekster:


Ah! That explains why the pedal is so wonky. I didn't look through the frame to the chainring. :thumbsup:


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

marpilli said:


> Ah! That explains why the pedal is so wonky. I didn't look through the frame to the chainring. :thumbsup:


LOL Flintstones power!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

marpilli said:


> Is it just me, or is that pedal looking straight at the camera? :skep:
> 
> WTF is a "railing"? And, no, that bike isn't "new in condition"... :lol:


I dunno, I think that seat is custom. Might be worth it. Those tires might work for around town too.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*Knocking head on wall*



> White custom womans frame
> 
> White custom womans frame - $125 (NDG)
> 
> ...


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd post that in the frame building forum if I weren't scared they would come after me with a TIG welder.:lol:


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

David C said:


> *Knocking head on wall*


I love how they have the skills to weld that baby up, but not to remove an old rusty chain! :madman:


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

David C said:


> *Knocking head on wall*


Yeah, someone needs to post this there as their work and then check out the comments. I'd be glad to be the guinea pig.


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

jearl said:


> Found this just now and had to show everyone. Lmao
> I had to post the link, my iPad won't copy the post.
> 
> Custom pro mountain bike


It's ALUMANIUM! Gotta be worth $3800!
"Raced professionally for years"(Oh **** I can't say that, they'll think I raced this bike professionally for years)..."I got hurt"(yeah that's better than the delete button)..."Only rode this 4 times"( much better, looks like I used it but not much since I got hurt running this bad boy "custom" Trek with regular pedals).

Alumanium!! The new carbon fiber.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

David C said:


> *Knocking head on wall*


That one may take the grand WTF prize. And since no one else said it,
Looks flexy.........


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Where to start on this one??

specialized Fully Loaded SMALL , OBO


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

"Da Hoppa"

That might not be a bad deal for what looks like the original Rockhopper....lol.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Craigslist should have a separate category of bikes for sale, "******* Specials"


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

*Plastic bike!!??!!*

Not quite WTF but cool nonetheless....

**RARE** ITERA PLASTIC BIKE










-S


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Not much of a WTF.... But that text.... :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

Great thread thanks for passing my time better in the plane


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

*Only "Pros" need apply*

Bicycle (for pros)


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

(for Pros, prostitutes?) oh dear all the bending over!



MadMacMan said:


> Bicycle (for pros)


Bicycle (for pros) - $200 (line avenue)

Date: 2012-11-12, 6:47PM CST
Reply to this post [email protected][Errors when replying to ads?]

Jamis Citizen 1 bike. Bought last summer 2011.

only used once. can't bend over and bike because of back injury .

call Maureen at 318-294-9332


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

you want to sell your old skanky tires for WHAT?!?!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

2 wheeled bicycle you say eh? It's a scooter:thumbsup:


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*You might be a ******* IF:*

Tandem Bike


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

damn, that front seat could get you pregnant


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

SeaBass_ said:


> Tandem Bike


It's for feminists, clearly the front seat will get you pregnant & the person doing all the hard work is in the rear!!! Lol


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

$1700 for a old Schwinn?

very rare vintage schwinn typhoon&stingray


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> $1700 for a old Schwinn?
> 
> very rare vintage schwinn typhoon&stingray


Jim's vintage Schwinn Bicycle information


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Read this one. What's wrong with this ad?

Bicycle gear


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Kona0197 said:


> Read this one. What's wrong with this ad?
> 
> Bicycle gear


eewwww!


----------



## bribemewithfood (Dec 1, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> eewwww!


Skid marks!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Kona0197 said:


> $1700 for a old Schwinn?
> 
> very rare vintage schwinn typhoon&stingray


Old Schwinns can be very $$$... Keyword there is old. I have a newer Schwinn beach cruiser as my beater bike and I have no problem letting it sit out in the salt air on my side yard completely exposed to the elements because newer Schwinns aren't worth anything.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Read this one. What's wrong with this ad?
> 
> Bicycle gear


I wonder if you could get the used underwear for free if you purchased the shoes????


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Kona0197 said:


> Read this one. What's wrong with this ad?
> 
> Bicycle gear


Yuck, just...Yuck


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Read this one. What's wrong with this ad?
> 
> Bicycle gear


"bike underwear"?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

not bike related but funny:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

*This should be interesting...*

Those are free-service bike system by the city, which you paid minimal fee to use and of course a deposit. Pretty much self-service bike renting. Except they all take them of the streets from November to April/May...

bixi


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

On my local Kijiji... Guy is selling what seems to be a 700c complete front end, including wheel, tube, tire, fork, rim brakes, headset and HEADTUBE ?? ut:

For $50, no delivery. Ask Claude. Ideal to mod your bike's front end.
Devant de vélo complet 28 pouces - Ouest de l'île vélos à vendre - Kijiji Ouest de l'île


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

David C said:


> Those are free-service bike system by the city, which you paid minimal fee to use and of course a deposit. Pretty much self-service bike renting. Except they all take them of the streets from November to April/May...
> 
> bixi


Omg so it's clearly stolen from the city!! Email that to the city


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

David C said:


> Those are free-service bike system by the city, which you paid minimal fee to use and of course a deposit. Pretty much self-service bike renting. Except they all take them of the streets from November to April/May...


Ours are green and yellow, kinda hard to steal and resell without someone going :skep:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Probably just some funny dude who brought one back home this summer, took a pic, but it back and now he's having fun for cheap 

Gosh, that hubset only is worth $$$$

Front Nexus hub with dynamo and roller-brake.
Rear Nexus hub with IGH, dynamo and roller-brake.
Rims and spokes are crap, I know one of the guy who's building them up.
Everything else is meh.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Shimano Alivio bike?

Shimano Alivio Mountain Bike


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I love the people that either 1. see the word Shimano and assume the bike is great or 2. try to defend their shotty bike because it has Shimano on it. :lol: "well it has to be good, it's made by Shimano"


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Top that off with the look they give you when you say your bike has SRAM parts.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

You mean s-ram? I mean, that's obviously how it's pronounced...


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hipster Fixie/Single


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

someone jump on this screamin deal - only $9000

Kona Cowan (Monster Build)


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

boostin said:


> someone jump on this screamin deal - only $9000
> 
> Kona Cowan (Monster Build)


Merry Christmas!

" ....I am the second owner to this beauty. It's a 2005 frame, and virtually all custom parts. I am currently getting slammed by medical bills and need to sell for the $$$...."

Can we assume the alleged person is retarded, disadvantaged, needs brain surgery or Mad mad Mad! It's now third-hand & a 2005, he may have fallen off the bike.

Do Brits have strange adverts too or us this a CL specialty?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

boostin said:


> someone jump on this screamin deal - only $9000
> 
> Kona Cowan (Monster Build)


Posting the pics upside down increases the value of pretty much anything. Except open liquids.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*Sweet deal!!!*

Royce Union , Baby!

Royce Union moutian bike


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like a cheap knock off off an old Trek Y bike. Wow.

How about this one. Sure the disc brake stops on a dime, if it had one!!

PRICE DROP CyclePro Arroyo with rack and fender


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

SeaBass_ said:


> Royce Union , Baby!
> 
> Royce Union moutian bike


The performance 2000 series? Wow! A deal like that doesn't come along very often.


----------



## SpecializedJim (Mar 8, 2012)

VINTAGE 1976 Huffy Stars & Stripes Bicentennial 10 speed bike bicycle


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Im taking this bad boy on the trails next time. Dont even need to take a spare tube with me.
Low Rider Bike

Also this one might be an alien.
BIKE WITH TRAINING WHEELS FOR SALE


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*Rail Bike*

Here is a new one: This is just Plain Idiotic !!!!!! Railbike bicycle


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dr_Ryan said:


> Here is a new one: This is just Plain Idiotic !!!!!! Railbike bicycle


well, it's certainly not for everyone - but why do you say it's "idiotic"?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

There's a post near me that's for a "Rock Climbing Mountain Bike"....it's an old Specialized Rockhopper.. :lol:


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Obese cat in background.







Creepy


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

*Really?*

EBAY WTF?

Vintage 1991 Gary Fisher Procaliber Mountain Bike 20" Bicycle Suntour XC Comp

Item condition:

Used

Price:

US $24,999.00










Vintage 1991 Gary Fisher Procaliber Mountain Bike 20" Bicycle Suntour XC Comp | eBay


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats from Budget Bicycles in Madison WI which is a legit brick and mortar store (5 stores in fact). One of their stores has hundreds of used bikes including lots of old steel road bikes. I went there looking for a used road bike for my grown son and they wanted $300-400 for rusty old junk. The early Gary Fishers are highly collectable but that price is nuts!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

They meant $249.99, right? Either that or there's some high grade crack being smoked on the other end of that eBay posting.


----------



## wabiker3576 (Feb 1, 2005)

Honda racing trail winder Bike

Honda racing trail winder Bike - $500 (Portland )

I am selling my Honda racing trail winder racing bike. It needs front brake shift to be adjusted, but overall it is a great bike. I am asking for $500 or best offer. Call me at 503.995.7360. Thanks


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's this AWESOME BOX! Yes, you heard me . . . an EMPTY BOX! Your's for the low, low price of $20!!!

shocks, BOX only, Fox Racing Shox


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

OO7 said:


> Here's this AWESOME BOX! Yes, you heard me . . . an EMPTY BOX! Your's for the low, low price of $20!!!
> 
> shocks, BOX only, Fox Racing Shox


2008 year. I dunno, taking a lotta risk with a box that old. That box might need rebuilding soon, who knows where its been.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

OO7 said:


> Here's this AWESOME BOX! Yes, you heard me . . . an EMPTY BOX! Your's for the low, low price of $20!!!
> 
> shocks, BOX only, Fox Racing Shox


Everyone should email him with questions like its a complete shock and see what happens.

Straight steerer or tapered?
Does it have scratches?

Then, when he says its a BOX only, go yeah, I know, but, does it have scratches?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

wabiker3576 said:


> Honda racing trail winder Bike
> 
> Honda racing trail winder Bike - $500 (Portland )


Man this is why I love this thread. I bet the guy bought a Honda, and it came with a bike. And, on the sticker, with all the options priced out, it probably said "Trail Winder Mountain Bike - $750". And he's got no idea really what he has, so he lists it for $500 because he rode it down to Safeway a few times a year.

Amazingly, that's not even the cheapest Honda Trailwinder on the market right now -

$649 on Ebay:
Trail Winder Honda Racing Full Suspension Mountain Bike Kids Woody Woodpecker | eBay

Shipping is $150!!!!

And it gets better, I have to keep editing this post. Check out this cassette!!!! Smooth shifting down to low gear, I promise:

inkFrog


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

OO7 said:


> Here's this AWESOME BOX! Yes, you heard me . . . an EMPTY BOX! Your's for the low, low price of $20!!!


Dood, it looks like it comes with some assorted bags/packing accessories!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

best...sales...technique...ever:

BICYCLE FRAME


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes but what kind of seat! The SEAT. THAT SEAT!!!!

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/3598451107.html


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

The craziest of the crazy right here - Orange Patriot 7 Downhill Bike | eBay
Seller also has 3 other abominations for sale as well!
It also appears he likes stickers. I mean it, he _really_ likes stickers.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i'll let the ad describe itself...

Bad Boy Mountain Bike Trek 6000 Awesome Shape


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

shekky said:


> i'll let the ad describe itself...
> 
> Bad Boy Mountain Bike Trek 6000 Awesome Shape


$1000 rims he says! That makes the bike somewhat of a bargain then


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

shekky said:


> i'll let the ad describe itself...
> 
> Bad Boy Mountain Bike Trek 6000 Awesome Shape


Before you laugh, you should know that bike is 100%


----------



## Raider47 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes, this is from the bicycle section.


----------



## JLawL (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm going to be contacting all of these people to see if I can purchase their bikes lol.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Raider47 said:


> Yes, this is from the bicycle section.
> 
> View attachment 772770


Dude... those albino pythons are worth a lot of money! They cost hundreds of dollars just for babies! That could be a pretty sweet deal


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

no photo...just a link...not bike related by any stretch of the imagination...good lord...

Guitarist not looking for BS


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

more: "Everything runs perfectly on this bike, however it does not have cables or housing. You'll need to buy those (about $10-$15) and the bike will run great!"

Tiara DS-24 mountain bike


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

*Jeep AWD MTB*

This came through on our local forum. "This bike has a drive train that goes through the frame from rear to front. Makes it really easy to pedal through mud, sand, wet roads, etc."


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*Shwinn wishes*










Shwinn wishes they had bikes like these.....
Get your own custom built bicycle, chopper or low rider like none you have ever seen....all original all built by me Alonzo.....for more info. contact me 2seven02five02four83 thank you for looking in....

Shwinn wishes


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Sweet Royce Union - Light but Strong. Check out the little/little setting!

Royce Union moutian bike


----------



## Moon Rocker (Dec 8, 2012)

the firm is 27:

very nice bike for sale

awww, machine don't turn on:

stuff


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

goodmojo said:


> This came through on our local forum. "This bike has a drive train that goes through the frame from rear to front. Makes it really easy to pedal through mud, sand, wet roads, etc."
> 
> View attachment 773423


Looks like a Christini Venture. The frame and fork alone went for nearly $2000. They still make AWD motorcycles but they dabbled in the bike industry for a few years in the mid 2000's. Pretty sure the bicycle division is long gone.


----------



## Moon Rocker (Dec 8, 2012)

*wow...*







mountain bicycle (tricycle) power climber


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Well you certainly have to applaud his application to solve a problem that has never existed. There is an awful lot of work that has gone into that creation.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

I wish that I knew how to save the page as an image, because this baby is going to sell pretty soon:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Cannondale mountain bike

_Nice flash carbon Cannondale frame, built from the ground up, A MUST SEE! Recent tune up last fall. After market rocket V saddle seat, Manitou suspension fork, Weinmann rims 26x1, Bontrager-Jones tires, Avid brakes and origin8 trekking crank set. Works great, and weighs around seven pounds, built for down hill racing frame and all after market parts are valued around $1400, asking $550 or best offer. If interested please text or call Three zero seven-267-6two45






_


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"Works great, and weighs around seven pounds, built for down hill racing frame"

/facepalm...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

MiniTrail said:


> View attachment 780316


I think it's worth it - way better than those crap bikes that break shltily - If I'm paying that $$, I want good failure, not bad


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

This guy has some sweet bics for sale!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Front hydro brake? Where? Over $1200 invested? Yeah right.

Monster Bike


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Boeing - 757


----------



## Don Despacio (Jan 13, 2004)

shekky said:


> Boeing - 757


That is awesome. Me want.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd buy that plane too!

Street legal? Coolest RV EVER.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

*Hula Kona, The Caddie of MT Bikes*

HULA KONA,THE CADDIE OF MT,BIKES

I PROMISE YOU HAVE WILL NEVER SEE ANOTHER ONE OF THESE IN THIS AREA FOR A WHILE...

smokin' price too. Jump on it while you can!

:eekster:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

cackalacky said:


> HULA KONA,THE CADDIE OF MT,BIKES
> 
> I PROMISE YOU HAVE WILL NEVER SEE ANOTHER ONE OF THESE IN THIS AREA FOR A WHILE...
> 
> ...


I just texted him:
"Just saw your ad on CL for the Kona hula - wow! You can tell it's a nice bike by the bolt on axles ... That's rare these days! But I only have ~$1000 to spend "


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Vintage Vintage Vintage Huffy POS

Vintage POS HUFFY . Forget that it was bottom of the line in the early 80s, its been garage kept and is like new, and even though its still a cheap POS it's an antique. And you should pay 50 times more than what its worth cause the economy sucks and I need the money and I say its vintage and antique so take my word and handover the dough.

Also I have a Vintage BMX that I paid 700 bucks for in 1984. Forget the fact its missing half the parts and unrideable. You should pay me 700 bucks for it cause thats what I paid then. Thanks for your interest.

Also I have a Walmart POS I paid 400 bucks for 2 years ago. Forget the fact you can get the same POS new on sale for 249.00. Since I paid 400 for mine I want the 275.00 I think its worth. 


I think this was posted on CL near me for those exact type of people whose ads you guys are laughing at.


----------



## Eat Drink LiveMTB (Mar 8, 2013)

Schwinn Stingray


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

MiniTrail said:


> ^ I don't see any brakes on that


actually if you look really closely, you'll see what might be a fork brace and brake posts. the seatstay also has something that looks like a brake post...


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Free Right Legs


----------



## ugapug (Jan 26, 2013)

It was 6,000 bucks new!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

highdelll said:


> I just texted him:
> "Just saw your ad on CL for the Kona hula - wow! You can tell it's a nice bike by the bolt on axles ... That's rare these days! But I only have ~$1000 to spend "


Shimano Tourney and you're only going to give him 1000$?!?! you cheap bastid! do you realize what you're dealing with here!??


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

shekky said:


> Free Right Legs


Someone should send that link to Hershel!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i think they would go nicely with the two left legs i have hanging around the house that i had the hardest time using!


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

shekky said:


> Free Right Legs


Well, my wife says I have two left feet.............


----------



## Eat Drink LiveMTB (Mar 8, 2013)

Chrome lowrider bike


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

For lazy guys. Mow once a year!!


Turbo by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## Eat Drink LiveMTB (Mar 8, 2013)

jonshonda said:


> For lazy guys. Mow once a year!!
> 
> 
> Turbo by jonshonda187, on Flickr


that is that?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Eat said:


> that is that?


profound!


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

A f'ing turbo on a riding mower? WTF indeed.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"you is a lazy bastid aincha, you just lookin' to get out the EASY way"...


----------



## Eat Drink LiveMTB (Mar 8, 2013)

highdelll said:


> profound!


yeah i know it is a lawd mower but what did they do to it


----------



## Eat Drink LiveMTB (Mar 8, 2013)

shekky said:


> "you is a lazy bastid aincha, you just lookin' to get out the easy way"...


 wow


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

1996 gt rts team mountain bike


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

wow...it may be rare but you have to actually enjoy riding it more than current technology. maybe some people have a hardon for simply collecting bikes, but still, these sellers are cray cray!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

dv8xin said:


> A f'ing turbo on a riding mower? WTF indeed.


Its a pulling lawnmower.

It's not "a" turbo on the lawnmower that gets me, its the "size" of the turbo.

That turbo would have a hard time spooling up on a Mitsu Evo, much less a 12 horse briggs.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

50 bucks on CL. Because, it IS important to steer fast.


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ Absolutely no trades - I might trade for a car, truck, motorcycle or gun - haha, what is it man?


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ridden less than ten miles too!


----------



## Eat Drink LiveMTB (Mar 8, 2013)

This is kind of cool but not for me.
Tandem buddy bike
And this is crazy 
100 PLUS BICYCLES


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Eat said:


> And this is crazy
> 100 PLUS BICYCLES


Wow.

You'd probably make a good deal of money just scrapping all the metal from that lot.


----------



## Eat Drink LiveMTB (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah that or just selling the bikes for $10 each


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

trek mountain bike

trek mountain bike (cheyenne)
front wheel need truing. brakes need fixed. other than that, its got an expensive seat, new gears, new back wheel, solid frame. easily worth your trouble
im just asking a 1.75 ml bottle of ezra brooks
Location: cheyenne
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Posting ID: 3724681420 Posted: 2013-04-05, 10:18AM MDT


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

johnlh said:


> trek mountain bike
> 
> trek mountain bike (cheyenne)
> front wheel need truing. brakes need fixed. other than that, its got an expensive seat, new gears, new back wheel, solid frame. easily worth your trouble
> ...


Looks like drunkie-McDrunkerson wants someone else to do his shopping for him. May not be a bad price considering you can buy that crap for $30.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

johnlh said:


> trek mountain bike
> 
> trek mountain bike (cheyenne)
> front wheel need truing. brakes need fixed. other than that, its got an expensive seat, new gears, new back wheel, solid frame. easily worth your trouble
> ...


I am wondering if the kid's dad knows he is trying to buy booze for his party with one of his bikes?


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

Unicylce

I was going to say this is the strangest "unicycle" I've ever seen, until I realized it's a "unicylce."


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

9-speed Dura Ace, ruined frame, needs rear derailleur:

2006 Cannondale R5000 Road Bike, $900.00 o.b.o.

2006 Cannondale R5000 Road Bike, $900.00 o.b.o. - $900 (Laramie WY)

2006 Cannondale R5000 Road Bike. Very light, fast and fun. Bike is all Shimano Dura-Ace components, excluding the Crank which is Shimano Ultegra, with Dura-Ace bottom bracket- external bearings, Dura-Ace shifters and brakes, Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork, Bontrager race x lite seatpost, San Marco Era X saddle, Bontrager stem, FSA carbon headset, Bontrager Race Lite handlebars, frontwheel is Bontrager Race X Lite (stickers removed), and the rear is a custom built Mavic Rim with Dura-Ace Hub and Cassette from Colorado Cyclist. The only problem is the rear derailleur, which was Dura-Ace, it broke off but didnt break the bracket, however it did dent the rear of the frame slightly (photos). Ive since used the chain for another bike, so only thing needed for this bike to be complete is a new rear derailleur and chain. Really good deal considering all the components and the quality frame, has under 500 miles on it with typical wear for that amount of riding, has been tuned and maintained on a regular basis, everything, excluding rear derailleur, is in great shape and function. I no longer race anymore and dont like having a great bike sitting around unridden so unloading it for less than a third of what I put in it. Any questions or inquiries email, or call Ben at 3085207713.
Location: Laramie WY
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

That was one freakin strong rear der. LOL, managed to wrap around between the cassette and put a nice crease/dent inside of the frame. I love this part though:

"Really good deal considering all the components and the quality frame, has under 500 miles on it with typical wear"

That's like wrecking your porsche and saying it's a good deal because a porsche is technically a quality car. Maybe it's not in it's current condition but people just need to think about these things a little differently.


----------



## stickman83 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Tandem buddy bike - $500*

$250 apiece, you and your buddy are ready to ride.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

stickman83 said:


> $250 apiece, you and your buddy are ready to ride.


That's the silliest sh!t I've ever seen.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> Its a pulling lawnmower.
> 
> It's not "a" turbo on the lawnmower that gets me, its the "size" of the turbo.
> 
> That turbo would have a hard time spooling up on a Mitsu Evo, much less a 12 horse briggs.


A 850 R with a chip and AWD will spool that turbo up.

EDIT: 400th post


----------



## Brhocker (May 3, 2011)

Saw this the other day on Craigslist. I laugh every time I see it.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry this is from E-bay not CraigsList but you gotta see this;
New 29er Cyclocross Gravity Zilla Aluminum Bike Lights Helmet 100 for Charity | eBay

It doesn't say what kinda lights they're including, but should be something good to try and charge you $175 more than what BikesDirect will charge you for the bike brand new with free shipping, even if they throw in the helmet. Oh yeah, it's local pick-up only for the thing. Even if it is for charity, it's a rip-off.


----------



## DustyChap (Oct 14, 2010)

Gotta love some CL users. Cruisers are typically pretty laid back...I'm thinkin' this one's going to be a bit twitchy. 

@@@ Nishiki ###

@@@ Nishiki ### - $75







I have a Nishiki beach cruiser. It's not a bike you can buy at a wal-mart. It's a very good brand that makes great bikes. I don't ride it anymore since I've moved to arizona. Sitting in the garage. Just taking up space email or call/text at


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Marin 19.5" Custom Mountain Bike-- Ultra-Lite!!! Rigid Suspension (WTF!!)

Marin 19.5" Custom Mountain Bike-- Ultra-Lite!!! Rigid Suspension

The front fork is a light-weight Marin CR-MO Rockstar Rigid fork for the maximum in traction, and control... Rigid suspension forks are for experienced riders because you really get the feel on how conditioned you are in the trails... and you get more control, and speeds on the trails. I have always rode Rigid forks... I hate front suspensions... front suspension bikes make you lazy, and do not work all your muscles, and weigh the bike down.


----------



## brainbckt (Dec 30, 2003)

coxinio said:


> Marin 19.5" Custom Mountain Bike-- Ultra-Lite!!! Rigid Suspension (WTF!!)
> 
> Marin 19.5" Custom Mountain Bike-- Ultra-Lite!!! Rigid Suspension
> 
> The front fork is a light-weight Marin CR-MO Rockstar Rigid fork for the maximum in traction, and control... Rigid suspension forks are for experienced riders because you really get the feel on how conditioned you are in the trails... and you get more control, and speeds on the trails. I have always rode Rigid forks... I hate front suspensions... front suspension bikes make you lazy, and do not work all your muscles, and weigh the bike down.


Nice pedals!


----------



## thrifty (Jan 4, 2013)

VINTAGE Fork collection, Manitou/Rock Shox/Marzocchi/HeadShok

Vintage fork collection.

Selling my vintage fork collection, putting house on market, need the room.
30 complete forks plus spares & some parts.
Manitou 1/2/3/4/EFC/Comp/Sport.
Rock Shox Mag 20/21/Quadra/(1 Mag 21 has Bontrager crown).
1991 Marzocchi XC 500 w/Zekes brace, Bomber Z.1 MCR.
Rebuilt, polished Girvin Vector 1 w/new elastomers.
6 various 'Dale Headshok, P-Bone.
Selling as a lot, not individually. May consider selling 10 or more as a group.
Better, single photos for serious inquiries.
Price is $1,100 for all.
Many of the Manitou & Rock Shox are worth $100-$150 each.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I just had to share this find :lol:


This is a downhill bike. It was a project brought back from Alaska in 2007and never got aroound to add the rear gearchanger. Make an offer on this beast.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

all i can say is wtf?!?!!?


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> I just had to share this find :lol:
> 
> This is a downhill bike. It was a project brought back from Alaska in 2007and never got aroound to add the rear gearchanger. Make an offer on this beast.


I would love to see some one trying to ride it


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

When I saw that bike, first thing I thought of was:


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha-ha ^^^^^^^^^ Maya this would probably go downhill better.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

cerpindicular said:


> all i can say is wtf?!?!!?


I said the same when I saw it.



Xcisok said:


> I would love to see some one trying to ride it


I might have tried if it was local!



Bikemaya said:


> When I saw that bike, first thing I thought of was:


That's firkin' hilarious! :lol:


----------



## gustavej (May 3, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> I just had to share this find :lol:
> 
> This is a downhill bike. It was a project brought back from Alaska in 2007and never got aroound to add the rear gearchanger. Make an offer on this beast.


They were apparently aiming for a near-vertical head tube angle on this thing.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> I just had to share this find :lol:
> 
> This is a downhill bike. It was a project brought back from Alaska in 2007and never got aroound to add the rear gearchanger. Make an offer on this beast.


i hope the sales of that beast go to new dentures for that poor fella.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

thrifty said:


> VINTAGE Fork collection, Manitou/Rock Shox/Marzocchi/HeadShok
> 
> Vintage fork collection.
> 
> ...


That's actually a pretty nice collection he has. Only wtf is the price he's asking trololololl

IMO I bet he simply want to prove to his wife he can't sell them for a fair price, because he really, but really want to keep them


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

first i was thinking even 100 bucks is a lot for a huffy, but the text was even funnier. 1500? somebody get on that


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

some people just dont realize that presentation is everything. nice saddle too.








.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

and another...

this was labeled as "GREEN MOUNTAIN BIKE"
um, where? oh, the one in the back you were too lazy to take out and get real pic of?


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

This is an ebay one, but LOL...:

Kona John Cowan Custom Built Dirt Jump Bike Excellent Pristine Condition | eBay


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

stnewt said:


> This is an ebay one, but LOL...:
> 
> Kona John Cowan Custom Built Dirt Jump Bike Excellent Pristine Condition | eBay


WTF

So I have seen everything now. Slammed stem flipped stem and reveres stem


----------



## wabiker3576 (Feb 1, 2005)

NicoleB said:


> first i was thinking even 100 bucks is a lot for a huffy, but the text was even funnier. 1500? somebody get on that
> View attachment 793932


But they did their research , Huffy got Milk RARE Collectible Mountain Bike Cow Chocolate Shimano Bicycle | eBay

There actually is a bike on E-bay for $1500.00


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

wabiker3576 said:


> But they did their research , Huffy got Milk RARE Collectible Mountain Bike Cow Chocolate Shimano Bicycle | eBay
> 
> There actually is a bike on E-bay for $1500.00


:skep: It is a bike store


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

NicoleB said:


> 50 bucks on CL. Because, it IS important to steer fast.
> 
> View attachment 786666


 This was my first mountain bike as a kid, believe it or not the yellow is stock. I'd give $20 just for laughs.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Not sure if it's the Blues Brothers or the Star Wars version


----------



## Jumpa01 (Mar 5, 2012)

https://images.craigslist.org/3Gd3L53lf5Lf5K15F2d2l0558c4a89c6c10a0.jpg
https://images.craigslist.org/thumb/3Lb3N73H35Ic5H15M8d2lfaa6a116f9ae1fe9.jpg
https://chrismetcalfe1.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/1052.jpg
https://chrismetcalfe1.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/1009.jpg
https://chrismetcalfe1.tripod.com/s...ilderpictures/.pond/100_2020.jpg.w300h226.jpg
https://chrismetcalfe1.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/100_2595.jpg
https://chrismetcalfe1.tripod.com/s...derpictures/.pond/picture814.jpg.w300h200.jpg
https://chrismetcalfe1.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/100_2597.jpg

These are real bikes not photo shopped in any way the guy builds them down here on Cape cod he even has one with a 900 lb snow plow on it ...not sure whos gonna pedal that one but hey ... ya never know Lance may be seeking a new job soon! Perhaps he could go incognito and call himself Lance Legstrong !


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

ah, so they bought the mongoose for 2 hundy, and turned around and trying to sell for 4? SOME sucker might fall for it....


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

I had someone do the same in my area on CL, they took off the stickers, changed the seat and bars and was asking 350, even said in the add this is a fat bike like surly and sun etc... I placed one calling him out , then he edited it saying yea I paid 199 but put 300 bucks worth of upgrades in it, So I placed another calling him out on that one. LOL I hate people who try to get over on others.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Heres a good one. Pantera was a mid range bike back in the 90s. I had a similar '95 one I picked up back then for $750. Good for the time but not so good now of course.

% Vintage GT Pantera AL - All Terra purple / new Quad Sabre shock 20"

% Vintage GT Pantera AL - All Terra purple / new Quad Sabre shock 20" - $2200 (Houston Metro Area)

GT Pantera AL All Terra purple / new Quad Sabre shock 20"
complete overhaul
email for larger pictures

MtBR:

Strengths: Everyone mentions the amazing frame, and that's definitely the best part! Comparatively light and indestructible!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Strengths: The frame is very stiff, reliable, and light enough for hard core downhills and steep uphills.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Strengths: Indestructable frame. I really like the stiff ride. Very durable product. I can't remember when I purchased it, but it had to be the very early nineties.

Weaknesses: None that I can think of. I don't think it is heavy compared to other bikes I have been on in that price range

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ SO! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## chappys4life (Apr 28, 2013)

KONA MNT Bike 2005 - $550

$550, 26er, rim brakes.......


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

this is how bad the used bike market is over here...

WTS WTT SANTA CRUZ HECKLER MOUNTAIN BIKE

WTS WTT SANTA CRUZ HECKLER MOUNTAIN BIKE - $1
Bought bike for about $3,200 
total bike n upgrades

*santa Cruz heckler trail mountain bike 
*condition 8/10 used 
*air up tires and your ready for the trails

For sale $1,500 Obo


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Toff said:


> Heres a good one. Pantera was a mid range bike back in the 90s. I had a similar '95 one I picked up back then for $750. Good for the time but not so good now of course.
> 
> ~


He has updated it to 220 instead of 2200. probably a typo


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't find the link anymore but somebody was trying to sell one of those "new Belgium pub cruisers" ( basically a felt cruiser with new Belgium gas can and painted red) and they wanted $3k for it


----------



## NEOHIO Ray (Apr 3, 2013)

I think its funny seeing bikes with the fork flipped around backwards. The town near my house has garage sale days every year and i swear i see a bike with the fork flipped backwards every year. The bike is alway like new. I have some sudden urge to tell them it is wrong then i relize if they cared it would probly be installed correctly, so i just laugh and keep walking.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Vintage ride, check it out. Harkens back to the original days of 1970s! Steel of a deal!

Vintage bike


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> Vintage ride, check it out. Harkens back to the original days of 1970s! Steel of a deal!
> 
> Vintage bike


Nothing says $11k like a generator light


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I am guessing that is a typo. Maybe he means $110.00


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Yikes..

REWARD$$$$ FOR BIKE THIEF IDENTIFICATION

_REWARD$$$$ FOR BIKE THIEF IDENTIFICATION (Orange County)_









_My neighbor's bicycle was stolen last month and my security camera caught the thief. This is the BACK of his head. Before I plaster the FRONT of his face all across town and social network sites to identify him and then contact police, I thought I would offer the thief and/or someone who knows him the opportunity to contact me to return the bike. If it's return, all is forgotten. If it's not, I will plaster your face all over town as a thief. If you know who this is and want reward money, you can contact me by e-mail.

The bike has many distinctive markings and is registered. Owner has put all the bike shops in the area on notice and the person will be lucky if we don't see them with this bike around town.

I am like Liam Neeson in 'Taken'. This is Step 1. I will plaster your face on twitter, facebook, instagram and every high school facebook/college page until you are identified and prosecuted unless we get this put back where it was found or e-mailed to arrange for its return._


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Here's a good one, still available in the Chicago area...

MTB Gary Fisher



> The last year of real Gary Fisher bikes. 17.5" frame sloping top tube. Bike fits 28" to 34"inseam
> 
> Hand buildt wheels, XTR rear derailleur, XT front derailleur, XT dual piviot front brakes, rock ring, XT thumb shift levers, Rock Shock fork.This is More bike than a flat lander can ever challange. Has flown over 50 vertical feet, and riden at 20 below zero. A true work horse. 1- 1/4 headset, huge cartridge bb (bigger than BB30) This bike was designed to last longer than modern MTB with less repair.
> 
> If you want an amazing bike Asking $900, make an offer.


----------



## Jeremy1983 (Feb 4, 2013)

No idea what this thing is. Looks all kinds of silly.

folding bike picnica - $300

folding bike picnica


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Custom Not-So-Lowrider pure awesomeness. I couldn't get my screen shot photo to work right


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

*seems legit*









he even lowered it to $5000...two weeks ago it was at $7500.

TRIMBLE X ( ONE OF A KIND )

1990 TRIMBLE X carbon fiber mountain bike . w/Capagnolo EUCLID groupo | Manchester | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 25430496


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

oh dear...


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

reverse steer bike (money maker)

Anyone seen a reverse steer bike before?
Anyone care to screen grab this one for posterity's sake?


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

i've seen those at parties before always with some drunk dude failing to ride it Always funny to watch.


----------



## JoshHat98 (Apr 3, 2013)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=221227171224


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

not craigslist. but relevant...


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

shekky said:


> not craigslist. but relevant...


Sold!!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I bet that motor really puts out.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Surprised they didn't rattle can the lock...maybe it wasn't locked up when they stole it.
ONLY $150-29er Mountain Bike-Sissys Ride 26ers!

Quality paint job.


----------



## NYSt8ofMind02 (May 3, 2011)

*4th time is a charm?*

Motor Beacon









But what is that poop stain?









Oh, its not a poop stain?









Mmmm Motor Bacon


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one had me in giggles with the top of the line, Heavy duty this and that....

21" mtn bikes, plus 333-7927


----------



## Thumpy69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very rare to find all orignal condition vintage aero wind ax 10speed - $700 (norfolk va)
Very rare to find in all orignal condition one Aero Wind bicycle shimano ax parts all original ,mint Rare to find one in almost nos shape. to see this bicycle call 202-6114 Thanks

For a vintage huffy????? ive seen these and they look wierd.

Very rare to find all orignal condition vintage aero wind ax 10speed


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

NYSt8ofMind02 said:


> Motor Beacon
> 
> View attachment 801109
> 
> ...


Ok so seat is seized in the seat tube. So, genius has the idea to blowtorch it to free it up. Didn't work, so now he's got a seat-tube-el-charro version. Nice.


----------



## NYSt8ofMind02 (May 3, 2011)

I like how it took 3 ad revivals before he mentioned the huge scorch mark. Like people were just going to look at it and think, "Oh, the seat tube has a huge burn on it, normal wear and tear."


----------



## supradude (Nov 27, 2011)

*It's Legits-ville!!!*


----------



## dacubanheat (May 13, 2013)

supradude said:


> View attachment 801566


lol does that guy actually think someone is going to read all that


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

I did. It was really well written 

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kope007 (Mar 5, 2013)

Did this guy paint "FSR" on there? 
Its not a walmart bike, but the first hit on google was for walmart.
WTF?!


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

Limited addition WoodyWoodpecker Honda Racing Side Winder 21SP BIKE
ut:


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Specialized Stumpjumper

$1200 seems a bit high no?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

^ considering i sold my 07 stumpy with XTR on it for around that, yeah i'd say so!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

well if it's a rare color....


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

musikron said:


> Specialized Stumpjumper
> 
> $1200 seems a bit high no?


Very rare, sought after bike. Specialized only produced 2.7 million of those.


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

This is pretty good, the guy obviously doesn't know much about bikes.

**Blinged Out* DREAM Full Suspension Mountain BIKE crystalized X0 Pink


----------



## Uncle Knobby (Jan 8, 2013)

tim_from_PA said:


> This is pretty good, the guy obviously doesn't know much about bikes.
> 
> **Blinged Out* DREAM Full Suspension Mountain BIKE crystalized X0 Pink


My eyes&#8230; they won't stop bleeding.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I just hope selling my old trusty steed doesn't turn into a wtf so I'm beating you guys to the punch. I tried to be as straightforward as possible. 
Giant steel hardtail mountain bike


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

CAMPERS NEED

Seriously?

So you own a patent on boxing up some Hershey chocolate bars, Jet Puffed Marshmallows, and Graham Crackers than calling it "The S'more Store" and now want to sell it for $55k because your family is in financial straights?

Ok, sounds like a real lucrative business.



> Small family business for sale. Selling the Patent to "THE SMORE STORE" search USPTO.GOV PATENT/"SMORE SHAPED CONTAINER" and search REGISTERED TM./"THE SMORE STORE" Financial issues has led us to sell the business. There is also 4000 units to make a quick start up. If you are a camper or know one ...THEY WILL WANT ONE! Check us out











Not that this idea can't make money but if I wanted to do it, I would pay $55k for the patent. I would just instead package it differently and call it the S'more Score or maybe Box-O-S'more.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Sadly, this is the norm in Milwaukee.

















Part of me is laughing hysterically, another part of me is filled with a deep and unyielding rage.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

mk.ultra said:


> Sadly, this is the norm in Milwaukee.
> 
> View attachment 812768
> 
> ...


Are you upset because of the price, the use of the word rare, or that your area doesn't offer better options?


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> Are you upset because of the price, the use of the word rare, or that your area doesn't offer better options?


I'm no longer upset, I just found a much better value on an Oreo bike:









And yes, I just made that CL posting. Also emailed it to the Oreo bike guy, asking him if he would match the price.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Mountain cycle CXS R SERIES ,12 pounds

12 pound full squishy.... really?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Maybe this has been posted already, but if not . . . enjoy: THREE SPEED FIXED GEAR


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Finally, something everyone can use - the kickstand motherlode!*

Various Kickstands, - $10 (80916)


----------



## boo radley (Jun 26, 2013)

*owner selling bike repair business*

This listing makes me smile....

Getting out of the Business for Bike Repair.

That's a confidence-inspiring picture. "Sir, these are all premium parts? And in excellent shape?"


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

boo radley said:


> This listing makes me smile....
> 
> Getting out of the Business for Bike Repair.
> 
> That's a confidence-inspiring picture. "Sir, these are all premium parts? And in excellent shape?"


And look at those time stamps!

HE COMES FROM THE FUTURE!! It looks like a grim future indeed, a future with junkyards full of Wal-gooses...


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

RAT ROD BICYCLES

This fork looks totally safe to ride ...


----------



## NEOHIO Ray (Apr 3, 2013)

The rake / trail is soooo screwed up, it would be like steering an articulated tractor. But ya looks totally safe right.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

The Rat Rod bikes look like they just came back from a visit by the Inquisition! The poor, poor things...


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/spo/3888152381.html


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

21 speed tandem - $240 ( Blackhawk sd)


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

Now that's a WTF find...


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

rockhop said:


> Now that's a WTF find...


Good god that is awesome.. It was the first thing I noticed (not sure what that means for my mental health) then I scroll down to your hilarious post. Haha


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

bing! said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/spo/3888152381.html


Now THAT is a WTF find!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

The Yetti said:


> Mountain cycle CXS R SERIES ,12 pounds
> 
> 12 pound full squishy.... really?


twelve pound frame?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

1800 OREOZZZZZZZ

Well done mk.ultra. Well done.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ddprocter said:


> 1800 OREOZZZZZZZ
> 
> Well done mk.ultra. Well done.


???

dud you fotget to pist a lonk?


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

bing! said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/spo/3888152381.html


lol


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Yakima 9 ft sks cable*

Stop thieves--secure your rec gear with the Yakima SKS Cable.
Deter theft, and secure your boat, bike, snowboard, or nearly anything else that fits on your roof rack with the Yakima SKS Cable. Yakima designed this nine-foot cable so you can adjust its length to fit wide or narrow objects. Because this cable is SKS-compatible, you can use the same key to lock it as you do the towers on your rack. **Keys and locking core are sold separately.**

Yakima parts number 7233

Brand new, in original packaging! Locks and core not included -- sold separately.

On-line stores selling for $35-45 plus shipping -- my price is $30 cash and carry..

Uhm, maybe you should take off the price tag before you post your pics... Might help keep your price inflated.


----------



## coolmingli (Apr 24, 2011)

check this out

Vintage Raleigh 3 Speed Bicycle "Extremely Rare"


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

*25" Specialized Hrd Rock Mountain Bike - $30 (Colorado Springs)*

_My bike is a 25 " 10 speed mountain bike. its 40" high from ground to the handle bars.

its in good condition,has a bottle holder and extra padded seat

if you have any question you can all or text me at 719-210-XXXX_

Note lock....


----------



## sbarnhart (Jun 8, 2011)

*peewee herman $5000 ??????*

PEEWEE HERMAN'S AUTOGRAPH ED -BIKE
Sorry no picture posted.
All I can say is wow


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Here, I have some pictures he can use for his ad:

A picture of previous owner riding the bike!









A graphic showing some of features of the bike:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is an ebay WTF?

Haha...your kidding right?

US $1,859.33

Paul Derailleur Silver New in Box | eBay


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

i want the red one lol.

Paul Derailleur Red New in Box | eBay


----------



## JeepaholicNinja (Aug 15, 2013)

...it was listed as "death trap." ended up being a lawn mower with a 125cc dirt bike engine designed to go over 50mph...gotta love Maine...


----------



## socalpete (Jul 18, 2013)

I also see lots of WTF for Thule or Yakima racks. People want almost full retail for old weathered racks.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Buddy of mine getting clowned by a friend of his.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

^^ love that and I'm going to have to use it too


----------



## skene (May 26, 2013)

09 Cannondale BadBoy 9 w/BB5 disk brakes - Negotiable

Selling an 09 Cannondale BadBoy 9 size petite. It's a hybrid/urban bicycle. It's matte black and it has reflective tape that when in the dark, it reflects a bright Cannondale name. Made in the USA and barely ridden on. *Asking price is $800 but negotiable*. There's a small scratch on the fork, but nothing too serious. I will also throw in an Avid BB5 disk brake kit that I never had the chance to install, however the kit is used. Check out the pics. Call or text at 917-XXX-XXXX. Cash or PayPal but must be certified PayPal account and must come see the bike. I don't accept payments and bringing the bike to someone else.


----------



## skene (May 26, 2013)

Wanted Decent Bike For riding!!

This makes me lol everytime I see it.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh this did make me lol... typical craigslist shoddy deal

GT Avalanche 3.0 2006
here's the add gt avalanche 3.0 mountain bike blk










the guy is charging 450 bucks

If you go here: Bicycle Blue Book - Used Bikes it states the following.
msrp: $370 
Like new - $118
Excellent - $112
Good - $101
Fair - $75

I also asked for a pic, notice there is NO artwork and it is pretty beat up.









he then went on to say he would cut me a deal and do $430

i lol'ed again...


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200940073174

Guy apparently has a broken, then repaired raven. It didn't say model year but the bikepedia says the last year these were built was 2000, for $2900 msrp. He did put some newer x0 components on, including a custom cassette (cuz, those shift so well, right?). So, somehow 13y, plus a new drive train, gets to $4900. The repair is even touted like some selling point?

Item description:
_This raven was completely upgraded with top of the line carbon fiber components, the large frame was sent to fix and paint for a cost of 1025 dollars alone, done by a company in Santa Cruz, CA that specialized in CARBON FIBER, the black matte carbon color is "naked", you can see the carbon, the frame has black titanium bolts, the drivetrain is 3 x 10 SRAM XO CARBON, SRAM XO CARBON derrailours, *custom cassette made in Germany, Titanium chain, SRAM XO CARBON hydraulic brakes, SRAM XO CARBON 3 x 10 shifters, the SLK CARBON handlebar, SLK CARBON seat post, carbon seat, CARBON Wheelset, CARBON LEFTY front suspension, Titanium bolts all the way around.

the brake rotors are beautiful, 203 mm with Titanium bolts, incredible braking on this bike, the pedals are crank Brothers candy 3 Ti red,*awesome !!

This bike is 30 speeds and is simple spectacular, is a real piece of art, poetry in motion, this is the most incredible bike I ever own, all is BRAND NEW on this bike, wheels, tires, the original parts are the main frame and the subframe or swing arm, this was completely polished by a company call mirror image and it is amazing! *and super light!!

I am sure I am missing something but anyway, happy bidding!

the price 10 years ago was the same that I asking for it now and the bike was not as sick as it is now!! the bike is 10 times better than before, this bike is rolling art, best raven ever!!_

Sent from (_redacted by nsa_)


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Not too sure I'd be keen to give these any sort of off road abuse - 
Alloy Wheels 26 | Trade Me
Plus, for some reason, they are "radiation proof", for when you need you to go riding post the nuclear apocalypse!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Ignore the fact that it is a little overpriced considering a new one $450 to your door. Check out how he sizes the bike.

" it's a 15in. 29er so it would equal a 18in. standard bike."


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Where do people come up with these bike values?

Felt Cruiser "Vintage Iron" Cross 400 Limited


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

ddprocter said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200940073174
> 
> Guy apparently has a broken, then repaired raven. It didn't say model year but the bikepedia says the last year these were built was 2000, for $2900 msrp. He did put some newer x0 components on, including a custom cassette (cuz, those shift so well, right?). So, somehow 13y, plus a new drive train, gets to $4900. The repair is even touted like some selling point?
> 
> ...


This frame is butt ugly. But I have to give the guy some credit to spend all that dough on the restoration and upgrade, knowing it wasn't gonna make this bike any better anyway lol


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

*Bwahahahaha!*

COLLECTOR'S BIKE IN MINT CONDITION !!!!


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

OhGee said:


> COLLECTOR'S BIKE IN MINT CONDITION !!!!


and we have a winner


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Any bike ridden only 4 times in three months is the wrong bike. No need for an upgrade:
2013 SPECIALIZED CAMBER 29er - ONLY RIDDEN 4 TIMES! 1800 OBO
2013 SPECIALIZED CAMBER 29er - ONLY RIDDEN 4 TIMES! 1800 OBO - $1800

After moving from Iowa I learned I was sold the wrong bike. Looking to upgrade. Bought the bike for $2200 less than 3 months ago and have only ridden it 4 times. Slight wear but looks brand new. New rear wheel being put on now as the stock one was bent in moving truck between Iowa and Wyoming. Alternate photos available. More photos to come soon. Serious inquiries only, text or call 319- four zero zero - 8 three 2 two. Cash only. $1800 OBO.
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Posting ID: 4053110244 Posted: 2013-09-07, 5:15PM MDT email to a friend


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Um....best bike here?

TIRED OF JUNK? SCHWINN MOUTAIN BIKE NEW!!


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

*Teeny Tiny Bike*

If you're going to spend 2 grand on a used bike, you better get a good look at it first. This seller provides a lot of pictures to really show, in detail, the condition of the bike. Very helpful.

Mt Mckinley Hi-tech Mountain bike, 22 inch


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

Same bike on fleabay for $1,500.

Vintage 1987 Ross Hi Tech MT McKinley Mountain Bike in A Size 22" | eBay

Again, ask whatever the heck you want, good luck getting it.


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

*We Don't Need No Stiknin 29" Wheels*









Worlds Largest Mountain Bike

"92er" will be the hot new size! It'll roll over anything.


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

I wish I had the money for the 92er. That would look good in my back yard.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

OhGee said:


> View attachment 835493
> 
> 
> Worlds Largest Mountain Bike
> ...


Downside is that it will steer like the Titanic though!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't think that radial laced rear wheel is going to hold up very well^


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

> you will receive viral exposure


That just doesn't sound very good.


----------



## fontarin (May 11, 2011)

....

STRAVA MONSTERS

STRAVA MONSTERS - $25 (AUSTIN)
Someone steal your precious KOM??? Trying to impress your lady? Or man? Looking for revenge? No need to fret, Strava monsters is here to help. For a small fee we can reclaim your glory. Who are we you ask??? Group of the finest road and mountain biking legends this town has ever seen. All CAT 1, Road and mountain options available. Email for your free consultation.

How does it work? You will tell us what Segment you would like to have, our professional segment snatchers will go out and bury themselves to claim (or reclaim) your glory!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

fontarin said:


> ....
> 
> STRAVA MONSTERS
> 
> ...


Genius!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

fontarin said:


> ....
> 
> STRAVA MONSTERS


That is pretty good. Extra revenue while they're out training!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Cardboard, anyone?

Bike Box For Sale


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm sorry, _$50_ for a _box_!

Has the price of cardboard skyrocketed while I wasn't looking?ut:


----------



## brianb (Apr 25, 2004)

*scissor artist*

Professional scissor artist 
Excellent, professional work done in great timing with healthy compensation expected.

Professional scissor artist

Hmmmmmm. hmmmm....


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fresh pain, eh? ummm, OK...

Mountain bike full suspension 21in, fresh paint


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

shekky said:


> fresh pain, eh? ummm, OK...
> 
> Mountain bike full suspension 21in, fresh paint


Don't ride that work of art - you'll chip the paint off the chain!



whodaphuck said:


> Cardboard, anyone?
> 
> Bike Box For Sale


I always want to email these box sellers and mess with them:

Me: "Question on condition - have kept up the maintenance on it? What service has it had?"
Poster: "Uh, sorry, just clarifying, this is a box only."
Me: "Yes but have you kept up with the maintenance?"


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Road Master Mountain Bike 18 Sp. - $200 (Colorado Springs)*

Road Master Mountain Bike ; 18 Speed ; 17 " Frame ; MT. Storm ; Element Racing ; Dual Suspension Technology , Good Condition .


----------



## skene (May 26, 2013)

BANAN SEAT COOL LOW RIDER










1960's Vintage Bicycle All original mint










This one deserves the cake... Got bank rolls to purchase these...?

Dope SS Dirt Jumper & 09 Langster for Sale

Dope SS Dirt Jumper & 09 Langster for Sale - $350900 (Bayside)

I have 2 bikes I don't use anymore and that's good for you.

- 2011 Diamondback Assault 26" single speed Dirt Jumper
I sh*t you not, this bike is the dopest single speed dirt jumper I can find on the internet. I got it just before winter one year when I was very into street-freeride but by the time spring came around things got crazy and I couldn't find the time to ride it. Seriously, this thing looks brand f*cking new. I'll send you newer pics if you get at me but for now check out the manufacturers specs and buy this thing before someone else does. I also put on a set of Tioga MX Pro pedals that were like 100 bucks too. Stop jerking around, you know you want it. For the $900(maybe cheaper) you will buy this thing for, you would never be able to find a better jumper. One size fits all. Diamondback Bicycles - 2011 Assault

- 2009 Specialized Langster 52cm w/ White Industries 16t Freewheel
So I got fat and needed to work off some pounds and on this bike I rode like a mad man and lost 30. Because I grew to love riding distance I built myself a new bike so I'm selling this one. This bike is almost 100% stock with the exception of the tires, the pedals, a 46t chainring, the chain, and the freewheel. The freewheel is this insane sealed bearing jammy that I was supposed to use on my new bike but it wouldn't work on the new wheels. Damn freewheel cost me 90 bucks and sh*t didn't even fit so now it's yours when you buy this bike. Sure the frame has some scratches but for $350 can you really complain? 
Specialized Bicycle Components

Oh, did I mention that I've worked at a local bicycle shop for the last 12 years? What's that mean to you? I'll tell you what that means... These bikes we're assembled, rode and maintained by someone who knows more about this stuff than that friend your about to call to find out if these bikes are worth the price. Go ahead, call him, then call me. Both bikes ride like the rubber never hit pavement. The Langster is staying at $350. If you want the dirt jumper and act quick before I have a chance to reconsider this, maybe I'll go cheaper.

Travis - XXX-XXX-XXXX
call me whenever


----------



## skene (May 26, 2013)

Then unfortunately I saw this and had to share...

Bicycle repair stand

Bicycle repair stand - $40 (Flushing)


























I have a bicycle repair stand that mounts to your work bench.

Condition is brand new.

Bicycle is secured by a clamp.

Weight limit is 100 pounds

Price negotiable.

All mounting hardware is included

so shameful........


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

uh huh...



> The freewheel is this insane sealed bearing jammy that I was supposed to use on my new bike but it wouldn't work on the new wheels. Damn freewheel cost me 90 bucks and sh*t didn't even fit so now it's yours when you buy this bike.





> Oh, did I mention that I've worked at a local bicycle shop for the last 12 years? What's that mean to you? I'll tell you what that means... These bikes we're assembled, rode and maintained by someone who knows more about this stuff than that friend your about to call to find out if these bikes are worth the price.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

the mind boggles at the buddy bike..really boggles


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

I never liked trainers but if I had the room....

FREE HUMAN SIZE HAMSTER WHEEL


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Link is dead so wont post, but in Portland people think they can sell used steel frame tour bikes from the 80's and 70's for $300 to $400. They keep reposting and each time they are about $20 to $50 less than last post. Guy puts up his FS GT I-drive for $230 with awesome Rockshox fork and is sold in less than a day.

This one guy on CL sold me a 24" 1080p LCD LG monitor for $130. Found out later that it had just been purchased at full retail for his GF, but found her cheating on him, so he was selling monitor at a loss. I absolutely love break-up sales, cheapest gear, always!


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Only $1200: Mens 26" GT


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

$1600 Y bike: WOW!! TREK Y-11 OCLV..MTN BIKE


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

THE ULTIMATE-"Girlfriend In A Can" lol


----------



## brian2013 (Oct 26, 2013)

*"shopper"*

what's worse?






...the bike itself or "shopper bike"


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Mens Blue Peugeot Road Bike - $75 (Colorado Springs)*

great condition  also have other bikes you might be interested in you may contact me by email or my cell is 719-216-XXXX thanks for your time Larry


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Antique Exercycle $350

Antique Exercycle

My God, you would have to pay me to haul that thing to the dump for you.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

The infamous peeve of many. Ads which shout Brand New!!!! But ridden 5 times....** Trek Superfly 100 AL 2012 - BRAND NEW


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

kjlued said:


> Antique Exercycle $350
> 
> Antique Exercycle
> 
> My God, you would have to pay me to haul that thing to the dump for you.


Love the control panel though, it's enough to keep even the most ardent retro-grouch happy!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

westin said:


> The infamous peeve of many. Ads which shout Brand New!!!! But ridden 5 times....** Trek Superfly 100 AL 2012 - BRAND NEW


Well, even though it isn't "brand new" it is still in pretty new condition. 
And he isn't unrealistic on price either. Most people try and knock $100 off msrp.


----------



## skene (May 26, 2013)

1939 Raleigh Gents Superbe Safety Tourist - NOS/Showroom

Wow...

1939 Raleigh Gents Superbe Safety Tourist - NOS/Showroom - $25000 (Clinton Hill, Brooklyn)













































































































In addition to the 12 photos on this page, here's a photobucket link to 470 must-see, jaw-dropping photos of this incredible machine:

1939 Raleigh Gents Superbe Safety Tourist Photos by supergymnast | Photobucket

1939 Raleigh Gents Superbe Safety Tourist(model #49) NOS/Not Restored!

For Pleasure, Sport, and Transportation, The Raleigh is Known as the King of all Bicycles.

An incredibly rare and simply unheard of find. This is the real deal - from top to bottom, inside and out. It is the finest example of a complete, deluxe, fully equipped, all original & unrestored Raleigh bicycle.. and even perhaps of any bicycle I have ever seen. An important and valuable piece of history perfectly preserved. You will not find anything better than this. I've searched extensively and this simply can not be trumped. It's a true gem of elegance and excellence. Magnificence manifest in the ultimate expression of human-powered transportation. The 73 year old paint is deep and lustrous, the surprising lack of scratches a testament to the durability of the original workmanship. Every nut and bolt turns with the precision that comes from precisely machined tolerances and expensive materials. Since its formation in 1887, Raleigh was a manufacturer that put quality above any concern of cost. The Raleigh Bicycle was compared to the Rolls-Royce Motor Car, both companies famously striving to produce the best without sacrifice, and all of it's 52 years of technical innovation and knowledge is evident in this cycle. Ultra class and utility rolled up in one - A true Gentleman's bicycle representing the product of an independent company at its height of manufacturing ability. It shows everywhere you look and touch on this machine, from the quality of the chrome to the smoothness of the bearings. This is a fantastic vintage bicycle that is a joy to have.

PLEASE NOTE: I'm careful in making the distinction between "restored" and "unrestored". This bicycle I offer is without use or wear and is not restored. Its condition remains as it was when originally purchased. Nothing has been replaced, upgraded, repainted, re-chromed etc. I have merely serviced it mechanically, and lovingly cleaned it to reveal its original condition. The original and complete unused condition is what makes it valuable among many of its other historical features. In all my years and extensive experience with vintage Raleighs I have yet to see a similar bike anywhere. It may be true that a "similar" bike which has been expertly stripped down and completely restored (repainted, re-pin striped, re-chromed, replaced, etc.) has a value not much greater than $5-6,000. However, I am not, and have never been interested in such bikes. As the saying goes, "it's only original once".. and so I am tireless and diligent in my search for only those vintage British cycles which are complete and in exceptional all original condition.

This cycle was built in Nottingham England in 1938-39, exported to the U.S. and distributed by Raleigh Industries of America located on Commonwealth Ave in Boston, Massachusetts. Sold at Park Cycles in Brockton, Massachusetts. At that time Raleigh bicycles were sold exclusively by authorized Raleigh dealers, not department stores, and Raleigh stood behind their bikes as evident by the "Lifetime Guarantee" provided to every Raleigh owner. Things were quite different in the late 1930's. The Raleigh was new in the United States, and going against Schwinn and Columbia's heavy weight designs did not at first appeal to the American Market. Marketed as adult transportation and not a child's toy, the Raleigh opened up a whole new world of cycling pleasure for the United States.

Acquired from the original owners estate, this is a "wartime" 1939 Raleigh Gents Superbe Safety Tourist in NOS/Showroom Condition(catalog model #49). The original owner/purchaser of this bicycle kept very organized, thorough, and immaculate records of everything he bought. His grand-daughter is amidst the long process of going through his many collections, hundreds of boxes, and an entire house of his possessions. She's convinced that there is a receipt and handbook from the original sale, and assures me that she will contact me when she finds them. If they do turn up, I will be sure to forward them to the new owner. It's 73 years old and has never been used - 100% original in 1939 factory new condition(no exaggeration).. and when I found it there was a thin, consistent 73 year old "film of time" on all surfaces, which I have gently and lovingly cleaned. It was clear to me that the wheels, nor any other part had been removed or adjusted since its original assembly. The factory sticker is still on the headlamp glass. It was literally taken off a Raleigh dealers' floor and kept clean inside a warm, dry home its entire life.. obviously a perfect storm of the right conditions for preservation - the right humidity, temperature, lack of sunlight, etc. It was not moved around throughout the years, therefore never prone to the usual "storage wear" found on other vintage bicycles. The "spine" or raised line on the center of the original rubber brake pads where it makes contact with the rims is still present and pronounced! The brake pads, grips, tires, tubes, pedal blocks, and reflector housing smell like real rubber - and that's because they are. Also, this bicycle has miraculously never collected rust. The rich black enamel is as glassy and smooth on the inside of parts and underside of the mudguards as it is on the tops.

At the end of 1939 Raleigh halted production of bicycles and manufactured war munitions until the end of WWII in 1945. In 1939 Raleigh even reduced its production by 200,000 bicycles from the previous year. Keep in mind that although Raleigh may have produced a few thousand of this model, millions were overall later donated to the scrap drive to help supply the war effort, which was in desperate need of steel and rubber. At that time most citizens thought absolutely nothing of throwing their bikes into the pile as a helpful, selfless act of duty, leaving very few surviving Raleigh bicycles built up until the war. The few left after the war were used, abused, ridden, neglected, parted out, scrapped, etc... 73 years later we find only a handful that are ridable, and may or may not be complete or in original condition. To find one that is not only unridden, but has been lovingly stored all these years without incident is nothing short of miraculous. Being a higher end model in a catalog with about 40 other models to choose from, it's easy to deduce that there were only about 5000 -6000 of the Superbe Safety Tourist off the line in 1939. This model was Raleigh's most expensive high-end Tourist, featuring several innovations introduced that year - features exclusive to Raleigh which revolutionized the entire bicycle industry. Aside from being the very first year the Dynohub was exclusively offered in Raleigh's catalogs - it was also offered as "stock" equipment for the first time exclusively on it's Superbe Tourist models - which also debuted in 1939! An upgrade/option offered by dealers in 1939 from the 12 volt lighting system (GH12) was the 8 volt Dynohub (GH8) as seen on this model. The long trigger-shifter was also an upgrade from the standard quadrant shifter and cost more. The long trigger was positioned under the bar, and more common on the Lenton and Clubman models which had dropped bars.

The Superbe model was a deluxe variant of the Raleigh Sports. This was without a doubt the most deluxe stock model of all other Tourists, Roadsters and Sports models.

Listed here are the many original features of this 1939 Raleigh Gents Superbe Safety Tourist:

- 1939 Raleigh catalog Model No. 49

- Also included is a 32 page copy of the original 1939 Raleigh Catalog. This is staple-bound in booklet form with a color cover. (As mentioned above, if the receipt and handbook from the original sale do turn up, I will be sure to forward them to the new owner.)

- Serial number stamped at top of seat tube is AJ19152.

- Lighting powered by the working Raleigh Patent 8v. Dynohub with black Bakelite center-plate (1939/first year Dynohub was introduced/offered in Raleigh catalog).

In perfect working order. The DynoHub is a frictionless electro-magnetic generator which provides power to the the headlamp and tail light as you pedal. The chrome on this is perfect.

- Headlamp (working original bulb) Raleigh factory label is still on the headlamp glass. Glue is slightly yellowed but label is in great shape with text still crisp and legible. Chrome on bezel is perfect. Enamel paint on body is perfect. Mirrored reflector cup, bulb and glass are perfect. Bakelite dial switch is molded with the words 'England' 'Dynohub' and 'Patent'

- Rear lamp (working original bulb) Red dome lens and black enameled body. Flawless.

- Raleigh "Heron Logo" front head lamp bracket. Perfect chrome.

- The pristine original black lighting wires as they leave the headlamp are held together with a thick, still supple and elastic, original factory black rubber tube.

- All electrical wiring is in its original pliable, flawless condition.

- Dunlop War-Grade tires are strong with like new rubber. The raised text on tire walls reads: DUNLOP WAR GRADE... 26x1-3/8... To Fit Rim B.S. EA3 & F4... 33M...

Made Under D.R. C08... Patent License Strictly Limited... U.K. Reg. No. 823113... INFLATE HARD.

- Dunlop War-Grade tube are also strong with like new rubber. Schraeder brass valve stems and brass screw-on caps. They look like they just came out of the box. Tubes valves will still hold air but only for a couple of days. Regardless, they are original and very nice to have.

- Dunlop Westwood steel rims. Raleigh Chromium plated (with a very nice "center-dull" finish on spine). Straight and true. Stamped 'MADE IN ENGLAND' and 'DUNLOP 26x1-3/8 W.O.'

- Dunlop black celluloid(early version of plastic) frame pump/inflator is beautifully molded with 'DUNLOP' on handle and stamped 'DUNLOP MADE IN ENGLAND' on body. Also has a tiny registration number barely legible pressed into the celluloid on the handle directly below the 'DUNLOP' relief which reads 'Reg. No. 736552' Also has its good functioning original leather washer.

- Frame pump valve connector inflator hose has green woolen covering and leather gasket. In unused condition. The pump works like new with great pressure.

- Brooks Gents B66 leather saddle. Under carriage with black enameled springs and chrome hardware. Like new.

- Full "oil-bath" chain-case with all original parts in place. "Raleigh" transfer in gold cursive. Note: Full chain-cases were quite the rarity here in the States because of a high tariff on machines weighing more than 40lbs.

- Front and rear mudguards are flawless from end to end. No dents or scratches. Black enamel with gold and red lining. Beautiful detailed Raleigh crest transfer on rear Mudguard.

- 48 tooth heron-logo chain wheel(teeth are factory sharp and square - NO wear) It's without a scratch in unused condition. Has nice frosted/dulled steel finish.

- Cottered crank-arms are heavily chromed and each stamped with Raleigh and Heron symbol. Chromed cotter pins like new.

- Drivechain is like-new with the tiny name "PERRY" stamped on the links

- Sparkling "Staybrite Super Stainless Steel" spokes. Every spoke has a little 'R' stamped at the end where they connect to the hubs.

- John Bull rubber grips are incredibly well preserved. No wear. No cracks. Still dense and deep black. Firmly in place where the Raleigh factory left them. Stamped 'John Bull No. 29'

- Handlebar: "North Road" raised with roller levers. The Chromium plating on these is heavy and perfect.

- Front and rear rod brakes (chrome and black enamel in flawless condition). Brakes operate as they should. Original rubber brake pads have absolutely no wear as indicated by the raised center line on the pads 'face'.

- Toolbag black with white stitching. Leather straps, buckles and clasp also in wonderful condition.

- Two steel Raleigh bike tools. Each stamped with a circled 1425. These are in perfect shape, providing a multitude of functions for repair, removal and assembly.

- Paint: WOW - a deep, rich, high-gloss black referred to as "Stove Enamel", which meant the frame and painted parts were hand-dipped in black enamel then furnace-baked/cured creating an extremely tough durable finish. This is a quality of finish that has no equal. Heavy baked-enamel protects the steel beneath far more than normal wear and tear... and keeps on protecting this Raleigh long after ordinary bicycles have begun to rust. It is literally true that, in order to to chip Raleigh's enamel finish, you have to attack it with a cold chisel. There are several other parts on this bicycle that were hand dipped as well - including the rod brake assemblies, the headlamp housing, fully enclosed chain-case, mudguards, and several of the nuts, bolts, and clamps throughout, which conserved on chrome needed for the war.

- The elegant red and gold lining on the tubing is incredible - it's all there, unfaded and still bright like new. This was done by hand in the Raleigh factory.

- Gears: 3-speed 40-spoke AW Sturmey-Archer rear hub/gears (1939/first year AW was introduced/offered in Raleigh catalog). NOTE: Sturmey-Archer hubs made prior to 1940 do not follow the rule of "stamped dates".. rather, early hubs were either unstamped, as is the case here, or have only one number such as "7", which would denote a 1937 build.

Domed cap on indictor chain side of hub is coated with black Bakelite. Chromed steel hub is stamped 'Sturmey-Archer AW PATENT'

- Sturmey-Archer 3-speed handle bar trigger shifter (1939/first year introduced/offered in Raleigh catalog). Flawless condition. Marked with Pat # 498820 If you look on the "hubs" page of the the catalog at the beginning of my photo link, you'll see boxed out in the center of the page an introduction for the "New Handle Bar Trigger", offered as an upgrade option which cost more. It was not only the first year Raleigh introduced a "trigger shifter" in their catalog, it was also the first handle bar trigger shifter of its kind! Hence the Patent. This is one of the features that excited me about the bike when I first saw it - I knew what it was. This is what the original owner chose when purchasing the bike, which makes sense on a higher end model. Please take a look at that page.

- Sturmey-Archer steel gear cable wheel, fulcrum, and hardware are enameled black and flawless. Gear cable, it's black rubber coating, and indicator chain also perfect.

- Cloth gear-cable housing is still flexible and flawless. Still has original thin plastic/wax-like coating.

- Original cotton cloth rim/wheel liners with red stitching still securely clipped into place inside rims and are in wonderful condition. (images photo link)

- Lucas Prismatic rear mudguard reflector. Black rubber housing is still supple. Prismatic reflector is deep red and in wonderful condition.

- Frame and fork: Beautifully lugged brass-brazed British Steel tubing. The Raleigh Heron is stamped into the steel on the center of the fork crown right above the bolt hole for mudguard attachment (see photo link). A nice detail I've not seen before.

- Two original Raleigh cable clips on top tube secure the rear lamp wiring. Black enamel finish. Each stamped with 'Reg. No. 788514'

- Heavily chromium plated, its rust-proof shining parts stand out against the gold, red and deep lustrous black of the all-steel body. Heavy chrome protects the steel beneath far more than normal wear and tear... and keeps on protecting this Raleigh long after ordinary bicycles have begun to rust.

- Four inch pedals spin extremely well, with a smooth, heavy, well-oiled machine-like quality. Pedals have oil holes on the end-caps. The rubber blocks still have pronounced casting seams as if just cut from the mold - no wear. Steel axle tube, end plates, and caps have nice frosted/dulled steel finish. Not a single scratch.

- Transfers and head badge are in beautiful, fresh & colorful, original condition.

- Threaded metal flip-top oil ports on both the AW hub and Dynohub. A threaded metal oil port on the bottom bracket.

- Frame is 22" from center of bottom bracket to top of seat tube (this model was offered with 20", 22" & 24" frame).

- All assemblies are complete, undamaged, and in great working order. All original screws, nuts, bolts, clamps and clips are present, undamaged, and securely in their proper place.

There is nothing restored on this bicycle. The bearings in the bottom bracket, headset, front and rear hubs have been personally and carefully re-greased and all have been oiled as well. Everything is there, in original working condition. Everything operates beautifully.

Here also is a link to a wonderful film released in 1945 talking about the design and manufacture of bicycles. The film is set in the Raleigh Bicycle Factory which stood on Triumph Road in Nottingham, England. Although filmed immediately following WWII (six years after production of the the model I'm offering), Raleigh resumed production with the same manufacturing practices, giving us a good understanding as to why these bicycles are so durable. This film is filed in the (and property of) British Council Film Collection:

YouTube v=FaxRQh03BOw&feature=related

If you're into beautiful 1930's wartime machines when they were still hand-built by a reigning British Industrial manufacturer.. at a time when uncompromising utility, quality and class were king and bicycles were bicycles, then this one is definitely for you. This was made during the Golden Age of Raleigh and their bicycles. A very collectable piece of bicycle history perfectly preserved. Raleigh bicycles are of the highest quality ever manufactured, made to last 100 years, so this still has at least that long even if ridden. It's good to know that they are very easy to pedal, and have a very comfortable frame geometry, you move fast on these -- not clunkers by any means. A dignified and classy way to travel on a solid machine. And anyone can work on these simple and dependable bikes, they're pretty much indestructible. Internally geared transmission, full chain-case, and full fenders allow trouble free riding for all seasons in any weather. Such a joy to ride, makes my smile muscles hurt every time!

A vintage deluxe Raleigh 3-speed from this era in excellent to mint condition has become highly sought after and is getting nearly impossible to find. They are commonly referred to by many as dream bikes. The ultimate in human powered transportation, vintage Raleigh produced 3-speeds were built as durable utility bikes made of quality steel. They were ridden to work by the ladies and gentlemen who built them at the factory in Nottingham, England, and that sense of pride in ownership comes through. I can't say enough good things about them. With their lugged, high quality steel tubing, deep-rich-durable-luxurious-glossy paint, gold and red pin-striping, leather saddles, Dynohub lighting systems, internally geared hubs, stylish fenders, full chain-cases, beautiful heavy chrome everywhere, saddlebags, frame pumps, and the list goes on! They really are the Rolls Royce of Bicycles - at the top of the line and undeniably in a class all their own worldwide.

Again - here's a photobucket link to 470 jaw-dropping photos of this incredible machine.

https://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f177/supergymnast/1939 Raleigh Gents Superbe% 20Safety%20Tourist/

**I post a lot of detailed pics because it drives me crazy when I'm looking at an ad that does not show an item well. I tried to take a photo of every part of this bike from many angles. Keep in mind that as nice as the pics are, they pale in comparison with the beauty, brilliance, and elegance of the bike first hand. I've been collecting only the best vintage Rudges, Raleighs, Lentons, and Superbes for several years now. Most of my bikes have hardly been ridden - and some, such as this one, never ridden at all. You will not be disappointed with this. I have rarely seen a more beautiful, elegant and well built bicycle. I don't have bicycles of this caliber/condition very often, but when I do they always go to very happy, satisfied new owners.

SHIPPING: Available for local pick up and I will also ship domestically and internationally. Shipping is in fact free, as I get very good deals with FedEx via my shipping company. Also, I spend several hours packing a bike properly to insure it is secure for safe arrival to you.

Serious inquiries only. This is beyond one in a million. Please contact me before buying. Also, if you are seriously interested and have any questions at all, contact me and I'll be happy to answer them as best I can. Also, please feel free to call me directly at 212-365-0652.

Thanks for looking and good luck!

Sincerely,

~Alex

Location: Clinton Hill, Brooklyn


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

That bike IS gorgeous, but $25000 is ridiculous.

Having said that, I am sure there is someone out there who would pay that much. I sure as hell don't know one.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

great day in the morning, what an essay!!!


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

skene said:


> 1939 Raleigh Gents Superbe Safety Tourist - NOS/Showroom
> 
> Wow...
> 
> ...


TL; DR

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

squareback said:


> TL; DR
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


tl;dr


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

The bike is awesome, but maybe we can prevent quoting the entire post? lol

Is it worth $25k? Maybe. 
Value of that is whatever somebody is willing to pay and I have seen some people spend crazy money on things that are not worth it to me.


----------



## TwoEars (Oct 31, 2013)

kjlued said:


> The bike is awesome, but maybe we can prevent quoting the entire post? lol
> 
> Is it worth $25k? Maybe.
> Value of that is whatever somebody is willing to pay and I have seen some people spend crazy money on things that are not worth it to me.


Pricing is weird that way. If he's selling a bicycle it's definitely not worth 25k. But if he's selling a piece of cycling history that could go in a museum... yeah, then maybe it really is worth 25k. I honestly wouldn't know.

But cars especially are like this. There was a record auction this summer for a Mercedes W196 that Fangio drove. It went for nigh on $30 million!!! Whoever bought that wasn't buying a car, they bought a piece of racing history that will never repeat itself. Still crazy money - I know.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

2 stroke80cc BIKE 150 M.P.G. CRUISER GAS BIKE







$100 Walmart bike + $80 ebay engine kit = $800 death trap
I get somebody wanting to make a little money but he could have at least picked a more appropriate bike. The way he has the shifter and brakes setup on that thing would kill you.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

squareback said:


> TL; DR
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


You just had to quote the whole thing dintchya.



highdelll said:


> tl;dr


No worries, I'll summarize: in squareback's assessment, the prior post was too long, therefore he was not able to finish reading it. This information was sent over a smart phone / mobile phone device using an installed application which facilitates reading and responding to forum posts from various internet forums.

Does that clear things up?


----------



## sbarnhart (Jun 8, 2011)

*$1400 Jekyll ?*

Cannondale Lefty Jekyll Ti Front
I hate dumb people. Stored in a shed not a house. 5-inch of travel? Bet you cant find a better bike for $2000. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ptkevin (Feb 18, 2012)

I just find it hilarious when people think their 4-5 year old bike is worth a few hundred less than msrp when it was new cause they put a new stem or bar on it....plus it comes with an extra tube, and bottle holder.....


----------



## sbarnhart (Jun 8, 2011)

By the way I have a Jekyll


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

ptkevin said:


> I just find it hilarious when people think their 4-5 year old bike is worth a few hundred less than msrp when it was new cause they put a new stem or bar on it....plus it comes with an extra tube, and bottle holder.....


Well it totally depends actually. A five year old frame with new components can actually be worth not a lot less. If the whole bike is stock then the seller has been licking too many stamps in LaLa Land.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

A $4995 old school K2 FS: One of a Kind Custom K2


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

westin said:


> A $4995 old school K2 FS: One of a Kind Custom K2


You'd think he could manage to take some slightly better pictures of his $5000 wonder bike. Which is at least 13 years old. I have a copy of Mountain Bike Action from Nov 2000 which lists the original mrsp as $2349 (pic attached). Even allowing for a few upgrades here and there, I'm not entirely sure the thing can _double_ in price!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Kiwiplague said:


> You'd think he could manage to take some slightly better pictures of his $5000 wonder bike. Which is at least 13 years old. I have a copy of Mountain Bike Action from Nov 2000 which lists the original mrsp as $2349 (pic attached). Even allowing for a few upgrades here and there, I'm not entirely sure the thing can _double_ in price!
> View attachment 848351


But you forget that it has "Custom" geometry.

please note, FRAME SIZE is not an applicable question, because of the custom geometry of the bike (see pics, note how high the seat post is). The wheels are 26", so gauge height relative to that in the pictures. I am 5'11", and it fits me perfectly, and could be adjusted for any teen or adult I'm sure.

This geometry of this bike is what makes it so nimble and special. If you know how to ride, this bike responds really naturally and perfectly to your control. 
If you want to be set in the foothills for hard-riding, then look 'stand-out' coming back into town, this is the bike to do it with. Every time I park it on 8th St. downtown and look up from my coffee, somebody, old or young, is oogling the bike..

It is genuinely extraordinary and eye-catching.

I like this bike the more I have it, and I confess I am not trying very hard to sell it..


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Pedicab


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

^^ they sell for about that much in key west


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, that seller might get pretty close to his/her asking price for that pedicab. Not a wtf.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

canker said:


> 2 stroke80cc BIKE 150 M.P.G. CRUISER GAS BIKE
> View attachment 847036
> 
> $100 Walmart bike + $80 ebay engine kit = $800 death trap
> I get somebody wanting to make a little money but he could have at least picked a more appropriate bike. The way he has the shifter and brakes setup on that thing would kill you.


They sell brand new for less than half that around here all day long.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yeah, that seller might get pretty close to his/her asking price for that pedicab. Not a wtf.


 I just thought it was cool and wanted to share it. I have no idea what that thing is worth.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

westin said:


> A $4995 old school K2 FS: One of a Kind Custom K2





Kiwiplague said:


> You'd think he could manage to take some slightly better pictures of his $5000 wonder bike. Which is at least 13 years old. I have a copy of Mountain Bike Action from Nov 2000 which lists the original mrsp as $2349 (pic attached). Even allowing for a few upgrades here and there, I'm not entirely sure the thing can _double_ in price!
> View attachment 848351


Im sorry i couldn't resist i had to email the seller and find out what the hell he is doing. im so perplexed by this. I mean, really, a human being actually believes this.

After i asked him why the price had doubled he said and I quote: "it didn't double, it went up by a factor of 10x, because it's mine and I can set whatever price I want in it, and I raised it.
aluminum is more easily repaired, by far, and approx. as strong, and not that much heavier.
if a carbon fiber body breaks, you're pretty much going to have to get a new frame. period.

if you read the ad, you will see that I did, indeed, mention why I raised the price, and why I think the bike merits it."


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Surrey four person bicycle

Another weird one today.


----------



## TheDocTx (Apr 24, 2013)

I am amazed at how many CL listings there are for five year old Wal-Mart p.o.s.'s that cost $100 new and these clowns are asking $150.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I don't know what is ,worse, selling 'awesome DH bike, shocks, disk breaks, shimano changer, super heavy duty NEXT frame,' or 'wanted, DH bike, should have shocks, disc breaks, shimano changers, carbon preferred, have $300. NO JUNK!'

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I went to sell a 2011 Trek Superfly 100 ($4,900 when new) and someone asked if I would trade for a 2011 Specialized Enduro Comp ($2,700 when new). Mine was in impeccable shape with a ton of new factory parts (not customized/upgraded, just like chain, cassette, brake discs/pads/bleed, fork/shock rebuild, etc) and his was also in good shape but no new parts to speak of. Uh.... no?


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Just emailed him I'll see how long I can screw with him before he figures it out



Brockwan said:


> Im sorry i couldn't resist i had to email the seller and find out what the hell he is doing. im so perplexed by this. I mean, really, a human being actually believes this.
> 
> After i asked him why the price had doubled he said and I quote: "it didn't double, it went up by a factor of 10x, because it's mine and I can set whatever price I want in it, and I raised it.
> aluminum is more easily repaired, by far, and approx. as strong, and not that much heavier.
> ...


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

WarBoom said:


> Just emailed him I'll see how long I can screw with him before he figures it out


I kind of get the feeling he won't ever figure it out :skep:

Make sure you ask him where you can get replacement parts for the shock too, as I'm pretty sure they are not going to be easy to find!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Brockwan said:


> Im sorry i couldn't resist i had to email the seller and find out what the hell he is doing. im so perplexed by this. I mean, really, a human being actually believes this.
> 
> After i asked him why the price had doubled he said and I quote: "it didn't double, it went up by a factor of 10x, because it's mine and I can set whatever price I want in it, and I raised it.
> aluminum is more easily repaired, by far, and approx. as strong, and not that much heavier.
> ...


I think the guy is trolling/catfishing


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Then he must be really sad to take the time to write all that garbage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Brockwan said:


> Then he must be really sad to take the time to write all that garbage.


I guess it is but no more sad than emailing him garbage to try and make fun of him.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

kjlued said:


> I guess it is but no more sad than emailing him garbage to try and make fun of him.


Didnt email him garbage. I legit emailed him to see why he was selling it for so much. in said email I was respectful towards him. Its up to him what he wants to list it for.

Nothing wrong with that.

Lets not forget your track record of making fun at people. Nothing wrong with this either i think its rather funny.



kjlued said:


> I actually do agree.
> I find it funny when I get negged. Especially because it truly butt hurts somebody.
> I got neg repped by a butt hurt vegan for posting something about bacon in a bacon thread who proceeded to neg rep all the carnivores in that thread. Also, got neg repped for my sig because it offended some little pansy. I guess it was his mom I was on top of...I dunno. Funny thing was I was about to change it because I think it is dumb but since it pisses him off, I will leave it up.
> I say either ditch it completely or bring back the rep power so people can have fun with it. Just don't half ass it because right now it is lamer than it has ever been.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Brockwan said:


> Didnt email him garbage. I legit emailed him to see why he was selling it for so much. in said email I was respectful towards him. Its up to him what he wants to list it for.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Lets not forget your track record of making fun at people. Nothing wrong with this either i think its rather funny.


I didn't say you personally but if the shoe fits.

Wow, you searched for something I posted to throw back at me that really didn't apply to what was being said in the first place. Doesn't speak to well for you but whatever. I am sure if you search harder though, you can find a much better quote to try and use against me.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

kjlued said:


> I didn't say you personally but if the shoe fits.
> 
> Wow, you searched for something I posted to throw back at me that really didn't apply to what was being said in the first place. Doesn't speak to well for you but whatever. I am sure if you search harder though, you can find a much better quote to try and use against me.


Oh common mate I wasn't using anything against you it was a light hearted stab to show that everyone has a little joke at others expense. I didn't search hard it was right there and it totally applies to the point that I previously mentioned. There was no animosity towards you so don't take it that way and be so defensive. If you are offended by it well it wasn't meant.

Also just a small point, there's 77 odd pages on this thread alone of people making a little light hearted fun at others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEOHIO Ray (Apr 3, 2013)

musikron said:


> Surrey four person bicycle
> 
> Another weird one today.


I could totally see this in china, it would be the family sedan. So many people there take their wife and kids on a one seater bike. guy sits on seat wife and kid on the back rack, no joke either.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Brockwan said:


> Oh common mate I wasn't using anything against you it was a light hearted stab to show that everyone has a little joke at others expense.


Bingo mate, glad to see you are finally working that idea out on your own.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

kjlued said:


> Bingo mate, glad to see you are finally working that idea out on your own.


Was never a learning experience. And I justly explained to you that there was no animosity towards you after your defensive response. Following another "witty" response from you I don't believe it merits any more time on the matter, from my side anyway. Fire away and have the final word.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Defensive response?

Oh, you must mean this one.



Brockwan said:


> Didnt email him garbage. I legit emailed him to see why he was selling it for so much. in said email I was respectful towards him. Its up to him what he wants to list it for.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Lets not forget your track record of making fun at people. Nothing wrong with this either i think its rather funny.


 <--emoticon added to help you figure out who's chain was being yanked.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

^^ That would make you King of the Hipsters right there. I kinda like it.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

MiniTrail said:


> not a WTF, just drool worthy
> 
> View attachment 850466
> 
> ...


Gorgeous... :drool:


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Giant Yukon Full Suspension Mountain Bike

Bike size is small. I'm 5'11" & it fits me perfectly? Lol


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Italian Carbon Fiber... yaright...


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Electric Mountain Bike Comes With Accessories in Barwon, VIC | eBay


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

LoL


----------



## jhmeathead (Apr 15, 2013)

$50k bat bike??
Batman "Show Biz" Bike Prop Campagnolo Cinelli Merckx 1 Only $2M Off | eBay










> Riddle me. No JOKE(er) Pricing and discounts bottom/below. Purchased (priceless) Batman bicycle at the 1990 Interbike Show in Anaheim.(see feature article Bicycling Magazine in pictures). Collect/create aerospace and bicycling memorabilia. see: moonday.com/Lance. moonday.com Complete accurate history of bike unknown, however: - Formerly a Tremble (pre Kestrel) monocoque frame. - Black Campy Crank (gold chain ring, bolts, dust caps) and shift levers. - Campagnolo super record pedals. SILVA toe straps. Gold Galli toe clips. - Black Modolo brake calipers, Black Kronos (modolo) brake levers. - Aerosport burgundy/black carbon fiber bullhorn bars and seat post. -Yellow Regal saddle. -Black Cinelli stem. - Black TRISPOKE front wheel. -Aerosport/Batman rear disc wheel. The aforementioned components are almost as rare as the Bike.
> 
> I do not know/care how much it weighs, the stem extension or crank arm lengths, seat tube length or rear wheel spacing (please do not ask). This is not a competition bike for the TDF or Velodrome, it is a one of a kind collectible show bike that belongs in a private collection or the Smithsonian. PRICING & DISCOUNTS BATMOBILE CAR - sold for the hammer price of 4.2 million but with the buyers premium of 10% it came up to a total of 4.62 million. Reserve Price - 1/2 (half) price (of Batmobile) $2,100,000. "BUY IT NOW" DISCOUNT - $2,000,000 (waive 10% buyer premium)- BUY BEFORE (for) Christmas discount (discount another $50,100).
> Plus signed Val Kilmer Batman photo (munching - Bird), Robin,s Throwing Bird and Batman draping blanket. FREE SHIPPING - HAND DELIVERED - Dubai/Hong Kong included. "BUY IT NOW" - $49,900. Will consider trade for Bugatti Veyron or furnished ocean front condo (joke). Regardless, Happy Holidays. p.s. I will contact the Tonight Show/Jay Leno and offer this purchase for his SOLD or NOT SOLD E -bay segment when Ben Afleck comes on to hype his new Batman Character and movie.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

For $50,000 it better come with the bat mobile


----------



## Rooster616 (Apr 23, 2013)

Not really a WTF but check out picture number 4!

07 GT RUCKUS 3.0 Three Point Zero flat Blue JAGwire


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

MiniTrail said:


> not a WTF, just drool worthy
> 
> View attachment 850466
> 
> ...


Wow is that nice! Bike art and suspension.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Rooster616 said:


> Not really a WTF but check out picture number 4!
> 
> 07 GT RUCKUS 3.0 Three Point Zero flat Blue JAGwire


I will buy the bike right now if it comes with picture number 4


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> sold!


Lol that's what I said to myself.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Mt Mckinley Hi-tech Mountain bike, 22 inch

Great price and beautiful pics!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*one of a kind MTBike - $265*

Schwinn S40 DSX 21 Speed with custom motorcross forks ,26x2.35 tires, front & back disc brakes,Shimano equipped, Ringle bars, one of a kind custom built. ready to ride $265.00 obo


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

It even has reflectors.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I just don't get it...any of it..


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I just don't get it...any of it..


I get that that bike was for sure a Craigslist WTF. Great find! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I just don't get it...any of it..


 It's a whimsical statement on existential nihilism as viewed from a post apocalyptic dystopia.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Every bike like this needs bar ends. Fact.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> It's a whimsical statement on existential nihilism as viewed from a post apocalyptic dystopia.


No, this is.






The end credits for a very, very good game. They are being sung by the homicidal mainframe computer that liked to torture and kill human 'test subjects' for personal entertainment, claiming it was for 'science' by running them through deadly rat maze puzzle 'test chambers' she called 'experiments'. If you played the other games in the series, you would also know this took place in the future, after the world was overtaken by a race of military aliens who appeared at a suspiciously convenient moment to instill marshal law in an attempt to save the humans from another race of parasitic aliens that had caused a zombie apocalypse, all of these in which the humans kinda sorta accidentally let in by messing with holes through space time. The aliens set up a dystopia, both selling lies about being 'saviors' to humans that none ever really believed, and a very lucrative enterprise for themselves. The humans were basically being quietly farmed into extinction while under marshal law, but too afraid to leave the protection of the city and aliens due to the parasitic aliens infesting everywhere else. Glados, the computer singing the whimsical song, is the very definition of existential nihilism (amongst other things, including psychotic...), and she exists a futuristic post apocalyptic dystopia.

You're welcome.


----------



## japhle (Oct 9, 2013)

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/4217280721.html

























Relatively normal bike but I would be scared to ride that with a low pressure for fear of the knards getting rolled under the rims. I'm not about to buy it, but has anyone tried a similar "custom build" where it's thin rims like that outfitted with the knards 3.0?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

^^^ Lots of guys running the Knards on those rims. There's a whole thread on the Sawyer in the 29er forum and its a tried and true tire on that exact rim.

Edit: And I'm pretty sure that bike belongs to a forum member. That dropout is custom machined; also discussed in that same Sawyer thread.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Some people need to re read their ads before posting them. Lol injury forces sale yet will trade it for a hard tail 29er
SCOTT SPARK 960 Full Suspension 29er Mountain Bike MINT


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

I think he started posting last year at almost 1K, down to $699
Oryx (Miele) Act 250 BMX (all aluminum, rare hybrid bike)


















"Oryx brand was bought by Pro-Cycle and was used in premium line Miele brand bikes. Its technologies are still used in Rocky Mountain and Miele bikes.

This bike features:
-Extremely lightweight for mountain bike. Butted aluminium 6061 T6 165G.
-XC Back and front suspensions, extremely comfortable ride
-Shimano freewheel. Easy to pedal.
-Shimano Deore Derailleur
-21 speed
-18" inch frame
-26" alloy rims
-CST Traveller City Classic tires
-CCM Gel comfortable seat
-Ratchet Shimano shifters
-4Rox components
-Extra wide pedals
-All aluminum frame, low frame for easy dislodging
-In good ride-able conditions, all tuned.

Originally $1600+tax (MSRP)
Would consider exchange for iPad/other electronics/good road bike Cervelo, Norco, Specialized or other road bike 54"-62")/etc."


----------



## RollingRevolution (Oct 5, 2011)

Trek Fuel EX 9.5 - THB150000 (Bangkok)

6 years old, average spec, negative offset fork (?!) all for $4700 . A bargain!

http://bangkok.craigslist.co.th/bik/4198495585.html


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Because Sports Authority is sooo much more of a bike shop than Wal Mart. (Price isn't too out of line but...)


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

inkisink said:


> Trek Fuel EX 9.5 - THB150000 (Bangkok)
> 
> 6 years old, average spec, negative offset fork (?!) all for $4700 . A bargain!
> 
> Trek Fuel EX 9.5


Do you think he's even aware the fork is on backwards? Gotta be one of those "if Manitou can do it it, why can't I?" owners.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Schwinn S40 DSX 21 Speed with custom motorcross forks ,26x2.35 tires, front & back disc brakes,Shimano equipped, Ringle bars, one of a kind custom built. ready to ride $265.00 obo


At least he isn't asking $2650.00 for the bike.

For $265, I would buy it for the pure comedic value of it.


----------



## gustavej (May 3, 2008)

mongol777 said:


> I think he started posting last year at almost 1K, down to $699
> Oryx (Miele) Act 250 BMX (all aluminum, rare hybrid bike)


This bike is ho-ho-rendous.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

gustavej said:


> This bike is ho-ho-rendous.


It's like looking at the car wreck - can't look away!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

I could and did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

phoenixnr said:


> I could and did.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't - every time I see his ad I have to click and look again


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Biohazard74 said:


> I will buy the bike right now if it comes with picture number 4


Ok now that the ad is down what was in pic 4?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

mongol777 said:


> I think he started posting last year at almost 1K, down to $699
> Oryx (Miele) Act 250 BMX (all aluminum, rare hybrid bike)
> 
> 
> ...


Asking $200 less for the bike here.

Oryx Act 250 BMX (rare mountain bike, full aluminum) - City of Toronto Bikes For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

(still $400 too much)

But he is asking $800 for the bike here

JLA FORUMS - REQUEST DENIED!

Bicycle blue book actually gives it a value of about $350 but honestly, good luck getting that. Even though it was almost $1600 new, it is a 14-15 year old bike.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

"it is in great condition except for the derailleur which became loose and is now lost."

good god.

talk about ratcheting up the WTF factor just a bit...

Specialized Tri Cross


----------



## vfrpete (May 31, 2013)

whodaphuck said:


> Because Sports Authority is sooo much more of a bike shop than Wal Mart. (Price isn't too out of line but...)


Key word= solid.
Frame looks like a boat anchor!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

based on my experience wrenching on bikes, people actually buy the bikes you folks have been listing in this thread. Then they bring them to the shop and boast about the "great deal" they got on them. I usually start by letting them down slowly, then when they just start to realized they got ripped off, I let them know just how bad it really is. The looks on their faces is priceless!


----------



## vfrpete (May 31, 2013)

*CL WTFs*

I wonder if he'll take $11,500 for the Olpran Patriot, I've always wanted one of those.
I think the "Diamondhack" might have a suspension fork!

Edit: here's the link MOUNTAIN BIKES!

MOUNTAIN BIKES! - $50100 (Collingdale, PA)







image 1image 2image 3image 4

© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
For sale are 4 mountain bikes

Olpran patriot 18'' 21 speed like NEW 6061 aluminum
Dimondback Sorrento 18'' 21 speed gently used 6061aluminum front suspension
Dimondback Crossroades Hybrid 18'' 24 speed front suspension really nice comfortable ride nice condition 6061 aluminum
VINTAGE COOL Nishiki 18'' 21 speed *** 7005 aluminum! ***
610-721-1351
Location: Collingdale, PA
do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4264861031 posted: 10 hours ago email to friend ♥ best of


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

It has a unique front shock

Custom One Of A Kind Low Rider Bike !!!Check It Out!!!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> based on my experience wrenching on bikes, people actually buy the bikes you folks have been listing in this thread. Then they bring them to the shop and boast about the "great deal" they got on them. I usually start by letting them down slowly, then when they just start to realized they got ripped off, I let them know just how bad it really is. The looks on their faces is priceless!


Cruel but fun


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

MiniTrail said:


> not CL but I had to share it :arf:
> 
> View attachment 859009


Soooo, not built for tight singletrack trails then?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Hmmmm
WOW!!! What A Bike!!! Totally Custom


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

that is the poster child for WTF...


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Beyond amazing. So much attention to "detail". Is that a fork crown as a seat post? Water bottle cages on the fork stanchions? Even comes with a cable lock. Also love the brake lever set up. I have to go vomit now.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Clearly the work of a person with an active mind

I'm trying to picture how it would ride with the wheel base constantly changing as the shock compresses. 

Oh and all of the accessories: a motocross fender with a complete set of color coordinated alan wrenches; three tail lights; hand painted frame and matching bar, bar ends; the use of decorative tape; Biopace road cranks; the clever use of non-traditional bottle cage placement; and it's only $1237! 

I'm speechless...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

That thing looks like they went through the Goodwill with a crap magnet and what ever stuck got installed.


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

This guy's a trailbreaking bike designer! (or is that tail breaking?) C'mon now! Who wouldn't want 1200-1500 mm of travel? Imagine the hits you could take! It even has on-board storage for all your allen wrenches for those inevitable trail-side repairs!


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

I it's like an off road penny farthing except with worse handling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Hard to beat that last one but here goes one from those crazy Fixie Kids. Hope he isn't selling to pay for medical bills.

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/4244015321.html


----------



## NEOHIO Ray (Apr 3, 2013)

Another backwards fork. Im sure it helps out when making super quick turns.


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

This post looks extremely fish. 2012 body, SPECIALIZED TRANSITION ,WHITH FULL SHIMANO DURA ACE


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Ooo ouch*

A DIY repair to make any junk man proud...(see last pics)

MTB Cannondale Hard Trail


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

lewisfoto said:


> A DIY repair to make any junk man proud...(see last pics)
> 
> MTB Cannondale Hard Trail


No bondo even...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*Trek fuel mtn bike*










I have a nice trek fuel ex8 mtn bike...been sitting for a while so my need a good tuning but it rides good...asking 400$...call or text..***-***-****..

Did he spray paint the saddle, too?


----------



## ParrotHead87 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but does anyone know if this thing may actually be worth the few dollars to pick up?

Mountain & Bmx bikes


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

ParrotHead87 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but does anyone know if this thing may actually be worth the few dollars to pick up?
> 
> Mountain & Bmx bikes


This is the wrong place to ask, but I think $75 is a bit much for that bike. maybe $50?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ParrotHead87 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but does anyone know if this thing may actually be worth the few dollars to pick up?
> 
> Mountain & Bmx bikes


The one thing you can rule out is the mongoose - (I'm fairly certain)

The DB Response is ... with the current setup is kind of a junker - but it's not a total POS 
IIRC, those forks were Dart 1's, and the cranks/drivetrain were truvative/sram

I would double check on bikepedia.com to see if you can find that bike.

Anyways, the frame itself was not a bad dirt-jumper frame - it's a little heavy, but the geo was ok for that style - not that the frame wouldn't work for casual MTB.

oh, yeah, wrong thread to ask this,  good luck!

(you can pm me if you get stuck on finding it in bikepedia)


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

> I Build and Fabricated many objects. I'm a welder by trade and built my self this cargo bike.Want $1200.00 or best offer and willing to trade. This Cargo bike can easily carry 150 pounds. you can ride you kids in it dog i use it to ride my girl friend and do laundry. Endless possibility


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

^ He uses it to ride his girlfriend and do laundry?


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Two things spring to mind 1 - saddle angle looks rather uncomfortable
2 - how the hell does the steering work


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

chimpanzee00 said:


> View attachment 864058


I wouldn't ride this into battle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Full Suspension Mountain Bike - Specialized


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Awesome deal on a frame.

Bicycle Frame Aluminum Alloy Lightweight Custom Camouflage Paint | eBay


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

watts888 said:


> Awesome deal on a frame.
> 
> Bicycle Frame Aluminum Alloy Lightweight Custom Camouflage Paint | eBay


Where is the rest of the frame? haha...


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Selling my 2013 Trek Superfly 100 AL Pro and I've gotten the following offers (ad says no trades):

2010 Spec Stumpjumper (hardtail)
2011 Spec Roubaix Comp

Uh, no. I'm not trading my 1 year old full suspension bike that is spec'd better than your 4 year old hardtail or 3 year old road bike.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

How to build a DH bike:

1. Find a cheap Chinese carbon XC frame
2. Add "hard to find" parts including a DH fork
3. Cross your fingers and hope the headtube doesn't shear off while riding
4. Sell this "beauty" for $1100









For sale is a very unique "Frankenstein" XC/Dh hardtail mountain bike. Hard to find parts were combined to custom build this beauty. Price is $1100/obo. Here's the quick list of good stuff:

- Pedal Pro full carbon hard tail frame
- White Brothers inverted downhill fork
- 20mm thru-axle front wheel, QR rear
- Extremely rare Hope mono 6 Ti (6 piston) hydraulic brakes front & rear
- 203mm floating brake rotors (front & rear)
- New Shimano hollow cranks
- Comes with spare 20mm front wheel and tire (DT Swiss 20mm)
- Everything else is pretty typical good stuff (bars, tires, etc)

Bike is ready to ride both single track, XC, and some downhill. I built this in Colorado before moving to NoVa this summer.

Reply to ad if interested. I am somewhat negotiable but not by much.


----------



## santa cruzer73 (Oct 22, 2013)

Custom 3 Wheeled Bike


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

santa cruzer73 said:


> Custom 3 Wheeled Bike


You know just the other day I was thinkin' I need some way to carry my Groc???


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

lewisfoto said:


> You know just the other day I was thinkin' I need some way to carry my Groc???


Sounds like what a rapper calls his groceries


----------



## El_Zilcho (Feb 4, 2013)

Fred Smedley said:


> Full Suspension Mountain Bike - Specialized


I want to see more rear suspension pics, some unique stuff he got there.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I have a nice trek fuel ex8 mtn bike...been sitting for a while so my need a good tuning but it rides good...asking 400$...call or text..***-***-****..


Even with the painted saddle, if the shocks and hydro brakes work, that's actually a decent buy. Those are Manitou forks, so if they are newer than 07, anyone can rebuild them with the new internals, and there are rebuild options for forks pre-'07. I'd try to talk the seller down $50, even at $370 this is a good starter FS for a beginner.

Painting the seat though is kind of weird!


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Fred Smedley said:


> Full Suspension Mountain Bike - Specialized


I'm missing the WTF with this one.


----------



## JumpTyw00p (Jan 23, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

El_Zilcho said:


> I want to see more rear suspension pics, some unique stuff he got there.


That is not what caught my attention, it was the 12000.00 price


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

santa cruzer73 said:


> Custom 3 Wheeled Bike


It's awesome how he says "No E-Mails. Text or Call" and doesn't leave his number!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

pdxmark said:


> Even with the painted saddle, if the shocks and hydro brakes work, that's actually a decent buy. Those are Manitou forks, so if they are newer than 07, anyone can rebuild them with the new internals, and there are rebuild options for forks pre-'07. I'd try to talk the seller down $50, even at $370 this is a good starter FS for a beginner.
> 
> Painting the seat though is kind of weird!


Possibly, depending on what type of work it needs. I see a lot of people that tear down bikes for paint, powdercoat or their idea of "maintenance" and have no clue how to put it back together. So I have a hunch that it's pretty much got the parts put back on, and nothing is aligned or adjusted properly...small things like the lack of zip tie for the rear brake cable worry me. People who miss, what I consider obvious, things like that, usually don't have a fine attention to detail, and I'm sure his definition of "rides good" is different from mine.

But you're right, if a mechanic were to pick up that bike for $350 or so, he'd have a good deal (if the paint job was decent, doesn't look like it).


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> It's awesome how he says "No E-Mails. Text or Call" and doesn't leave his number!


Click "contact" and it shows up


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Alias530 said:


> Click "contact" and it shows up


Well this is news to me! When did Craigslist do that?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

santa cruzer73 said:


> Custom 3 Wheeled Bike


First thing I thought of when I saw this ^ was a sidehack for racing.
Bicycle Sidecar Racing | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

TheNormsk said:


> I'm missing the WTF with this one.


not the worst thing out there, though, i had to sell my stumpjumper that was substantially newer for around that price.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

ljsmith said:


> How to build a DH bike:
> 
> 1. Find a cheap Chinese carbon XC frame
> 2. Add "hard to find" parts including a DH fork
> ...


By "hard to find parts" he means parts he had laying around in his garage.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

TheNormsk said:


> I'm missing the WTF with this one.


10 years old and wants $1200. There's your wtf.

I know it has some nice parts on it, like the XTR cranks etc, but still, 10 years old!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Forget about the pencil bike for a minute, this guy has his own electric chair?

Pencil bike bicycle pedal custom beach


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

lewisfoto said:


> Forget about the pencil bike for a minute, this guy has his own electric chair?
> 
> Pencil bike bicycle pedal custom beach


Maybe I am to old to know the lingo, but what exactly is "great for burning". Does he mean the bike would make good firewood?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

ljsmith said:


> Maybe I am to old to know the lingo, but what exactly is "great for burning". Does he mean the bike would make good firewood?


read the ad again. "great for burning man".

Burning Man :: Welcome Home

i go to burning man but i bring my single speed and ride around the nine mile perimeter:

and by the way, i turn 52 next friday...:thumbsup:


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Gotta love the forks on this one:

8 speed Female Bike

Was $1000, more money than sense?


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

coxinio said:


> Gotta love the forks on this one:
> 
> 8 speed Female Bike
> 
> Was $1000, more money than sense?


You'd think that for $1000 they would have at least put the fork on in the correct direction.


----------



## santa cruzer73 (Oct 22, 2013)

LOL!!!!!!!!

custom "tall" bike


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

santa cruzer73 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!
> 
> custom "tall" bike


Got to get me one of those ha ha

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

santa cruzer73 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!
> 
> custom "tall" bike


For $20? Absolutely!


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*It's Over.... Fixed Gear Bikes, Chin Beards, Shell Art, Everything!*

Fixed gear bikes are over. Take my bike. Enjoy it because it's over! 








Chin beards are over. Shell art is over. My favorite bar, the place I love to hang out. It's over. Now fixed gear bikes are over. This 58cm Bianchi fixed gear bike is over. Will somebody take this bike from me? Just make me an offer. It's done.

Hey thanks America, thanks for ruining fixed gear bikes. The signature Bianchi Celeste green Velocity Deep V track wheels with an IRO flip flop hub that cost me $300 are over. Bicycle rights are over. Nobody follows the ten feet rule. Pursuit bars? Over. Ten feet, it's state law! Crank brothers egg beater pedals are over.

This whole bike is over. Somebody make me an offer. Just take it. Enjoy it because it's over. Over! I have a car now. Cars, man. Why?!

Fixed gear bikes are over. Take my bike. Enjoy it because it's over!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Fixed gear bikes were over in '92 at the absolute latest...


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

*Bike wrapped in Velvet!*

chopper bike custom all crush velvet


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Take a picture of a digital picture of said bike.









mountain bike, Mdl.NEVA (SCOTT) 24 spd


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Why is it that on Craigs, "old and crappy" instantly translates to "rare"? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

And ALWAYS "if you know bikes you know this is good" um no. What that translates as if you know bikes you know I'm trying to scam you out of your cash. If you don't know bikes you'll feel stupid if you don't buy it so buy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Brockwan said:


> And ALWAYS "if you know bikes you know this is good" um no. What that translates as if you know bikes you know I'm trying to scam you out of your cash. If you know bikes you'll feel stupid if you don't buy it so buy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That statement is clearly targeted at the over trusting who know nothing about bikes Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

the-one1 said:


> Take a picture of a digital picture of said bike.
> 
> View attachment 867643
> 
> ...


This one confuses the hell out of me. Why not just upload the pics from the camera? haha!


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

sodak said:


> This one confuses the hell out of me. Why not just upload the pics from the camera? haha!


 I am more confused by the price. 650 for an 8 speed Scott POS? This person is truly crazy.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

*Cannondale Super V 2000 - $1200 (Spokane Valley)*










> In excellent condition. Full suspension, has newer front fork Rock Shox with 180mm travel. Fox shocks in the rear. Cable disk brakes on front, traditional cable brakes on rear. Nice computer. New gel seat. "Quick shift" gear shifting. This bike is extremely light. Frame size is large. This bike was over $3,200 new.
> Upgrades done last year -
> Front shocks $450.
> Gel seat $50
> ...


Not only is the Geometry way off, I am asking over twice what its worth.
Only like 20 years old.


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been looking at a lot of bikes lately...is this one seriously worth this much money? Or is he crazy?

Kona King Kahuna

Kona King Kahuna - $2500 (Tecumseh)









Kona King Kahuna - Titanium - Size 19" The frame is from 1999 or 1998

BEST OFFER or trade for trials motorcycle

I am willing to sell just frame or any combo of parts. I have decided that the 26" platform is not a cross country rig I need in my stable any more.

Complete rebuild (by LBS) January 2012 with the following new parts;
XTR hubs laced to Sun CR18 rims w/ DT Swiss Comp 2.0-1.8 butted spokes
Manitou R7 Pro fork 80mm travel
Crank Bros carbon bar and Iodine2 stem
Race Face Turbine cranks w/ RF chain rings & bash guard
Sram X.0 grip shifters with X.0 rear derailleur, XTR front
Avid Black Ops V-brake rear & Avid BB7 disk front w/ Speed Dial 7 leavers
Chris King headset and Thompson post have been with the frame for years. 
No pedals or saddle included.

Very few rides after the overhaul. I only had it out twice this season (3.5 mile trail x 2 = 7 miles 2013). 2012 season 5 rides on the same trail. 
No dents, cracks or gouges. 
Free shipping to the lower 48 States


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

I have always heard an easy way to determine the value of any bike is take its MSRP and reduce it value by about 20 - 25% for each year of its age. If that Kona cost 3000 dollars in 1998, its value is around 300 bucks at this point. You can factor in a bit of value for the newer parts, but still 2500 dollars is not even on the same planet as the real value here. Another crazy person.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

He might be asking 250 and not 2500. I see people make that mistake a lot.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

As a card carrying member of the VRC forum a titanium Kona is a sought after bike particularly in Europe, however the non period correct build would be an issue. Still that frame could fetch a good price if the seller was willing to ship internationaly


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Missing Used Worksman Tricycle--No Questions Asked Reward

Missing Used Worksman Tricycle--No Questions Asked Reward - $30 (Perris)

946 Dolphin Dr
Today (January 22, 2014) my tricycle was stolen between 9:20 am and 6:30 pm. It was locked with an orange and black U-lock behind a row of bushes near the Dale/Redlands cross section.

It's a large adult tricycle, heavily used and showing wear. The back basket has chipped white paint and is wobbley, the tricycle itself is black and has Worksman and "Made in the USA" stickers, and has two handle brakes. The right back tire of the tricycle is very flat and is noticeably in need of air.

If found and returned, there will be no questions asked, and $10 dollars will be given up-front. Whoever returns the tricycle can choose whether to have the additional 20 dollars (though I would need contact information, as it will be a short while before it can be given) or an up-front blowjob.

Please, this tricycle is family to me, and my ONLY method of transportation. Please call if you have any information, and to return the tricycle, go to the following address any time (except for the hours of 9:00 am to 7:00 pm from Monday-Thursday).

946 Dolphin Dr
Perris, CA 92571

:shocked:


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

That ^^^ puts WTF into a whole new context...


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll take the twenty please


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

markymark said:


> Missing Used Worksman Tricycle--No Questions Asked Reward
> 
> Missing Used Worksman Tricycle--No Questions Asked Reward - $30 (Perris)
> 
> ...


Thermal, CA. That explains quite a bit. The Salton Sea really, really ****s with people... I live like 60 miles from it, and can smell the ****ing thing! Blech. Enjoy.  Watch Videos Online | Plagues.and.Pleasures.on.the.Salton.Sea.2004 | Veoh.com

The part I am still hazy about is why someone would even waste a single drop of sweat or a minute of a day to steal one of those POS tricycles.

ETA: Ahhh, Perris, CA. Reading comprehension! Apparently both places have a '946 Dolphin Dr'. Coincidence?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Santa Cruz Blur xc MTB, full shimano XTR

Hmmm . . . . $3200 for a 10 year old AL bike or a brand new shiny one? W.T.F.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Millerad1651 said:


> I've been looking at a lot of bikes lately...is this one seriously worth this much money? Or is he crazy?
> 
> Kona King Kahuna
> 
> ...


The King Kahuna is a very nice frame. It still has some serious value in retro circles. Honestly, the thing that detracts on that bike is the newer parts. If this was rebuilt with NOS 90's parts it would easily be worth $2500. IMHO.

I used to have a '94 Kona Hei Hei titanium frame (the one before the King Kahuna) and to this day I regret selling it. It was a fantastic frame!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

TheNormsk said:


> The King Kahuna is a very nice frame. It still has some serious value in retro circles. Honestly, the thing that detracts on that bike is the newer parts. If this was rebuilt with NOS 90's parts it would easily be worth $2500. IMHO.


Do I hear an echo.....

just kidding, cause I agree....


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

lewisfoto said:


> Do I hear an echo.....
> 
> just kidding, cause I agree....


Echo echo echo.....

Yeah, I wrote that before I saw your post. Great minds think alike eh?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

*Burningman Free Hamster Wheel*

Burningman Free Hamster Wheel 








can no longer store this beautiful contraption the house is being sold i met the owner of the wheel and i know he wants it back & or to the creators if you want it please contact me so you can come and get it revamp it and bring it back to the playa. . ..
For those that want to beat them to the punch and revamp it also to bring to the playa 2014 your welcome to come and pick it up. . .
Thank You


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

WTF?

si

Cool?

si


----------



## thedawk (Aug 7, 2013)

Had a few minutes to spare so while reading through this old thread I came across this hilarious post. This absolutely made my day. Thanks DriveByBikeS. Classic quote!



DriveByBikeShooting said:


> I moved from burlington VT to richmond VA about 2 months ago and the difference in bike quality here in VA is SOOOOOOO shitttttay like every other add is reposted every week for the same dam huffy and all they say is "clean 18 speed" or some dumb hillbilly sister dumpster fuk stuff... I miss burlington, where you could buy an arsenal of high quailty used bikes and parts if only you had the money... (which I didnt)
> 
> I guess its the fact that there are no mtns too close and the fact that RIC VA is full of ghetto living sketch balls and sister funkin ******** that wouldn't knwo the difference between a $6000 dollar bike and a $100 huffy...
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... tangent over


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

That is seriously big pimping for Burning Man someone should return it back to the Playa as they're asking.



lewisfoto said:


>


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*AMAZING Specialized Rockhopper CARBON 29er - $850*





































AMAZING shape Specialized Rockhopper Carbon 29er. Everything is PERFECT. 2012 model, ridden a few times but still ready to ride a million miles! 27 speed, hydraulic disc brakes, great tires, power grip pedals, wrapped climb bars, bottle cage, front suspension lockout, and FRESH tune up! This bike is amazing. They are selling used for $1000, this one won't last at $850! 
First one with cash in hand has this amazing bike.
No trades, No foreign money orders, etc. CASH only


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

I tell ya, seeing some of these bikes on CL just piss me off. It's the people lying about what they are selling and asking WAY too much. I just hope people are smart enough to not buy some of these ripoffs. First off, they don't make a Rockhopper with a carbon frame. And that bike was probably less than $850 brand new. It's one thing to not really know what the bike is worth, but to lie about it is just being a greedy a$$hole.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

jamesh75 said:


> I tell ya, seeing some of these bikes on CL just piss me off. It's the people lying about what they are selling and asking WAY too much. I just hope people are smart enough to not buy some of these ripoffs. First off, they don't make a Rockhopper with a carbon frame. And that bike was probably less than $850 brand new. It's one thing to not really know what the bike is worth, but to lie about it is just being a greedy a$$hole.


I agree with you 100%. The worst part is this is a local bike shop in the area that regularly posts "deals" on Craigslist. I've never been to the shop and never will. I just found this Craigslist post too bad to not post here.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

MiniTrail said:


> Create a post as a reply to his sale and call them out on it. I did one in my area for some turd trying to get $400 for a wallbeast


I've done that a couple times in the past, but then once I do one, I wanna do another, and another, and another...and I'm not the "Craigslist Police" type. There's only a couple guys like him and then your regular bozos that just have no clue what their bike is really worth.

A bit off-topic, but I wish Craigslist had "stickies" or resources for help selling, kinda like mtbr has. Like a link to Bike Pedia and Bicycle Blue Book at the top of every "bikes" section. A link to KBB for the auto section, and anything else that applies. This would help sellers, but more importantly buyers on Craigslist.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Not to condone people ripping people off but it's up to the buyer to know what they are buying. 2 minutes with Google is all that's needed. Caveat emptor...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

I did one...

RE:AMAZING Specialized Rockhopper CARBON 29er - $850 (Cincinnati )

As someone who just spent 2+ months looking for a nice used bike, these ads were what drove me nuts. There are way more out there than I could flag or respond to, but every little bit helps...

It is true that its up to the buyer to know what they are looking for. But this one especially is blatant because its a shop trying to sell something that doesn't exist. Most people would trust a shop over a private seller.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

phoenixnr said:


> Not to condone people ripping people off but it's up to the buyer to know what they are buying. 2 minutes with Google is all that's needed. Caveat emptor...


I agree. People don't buy used cars without first looking them up to see what they're worth. Why should they with anything else. But it still pisses me off when people intentionally try to screw someone that doesn't know what they are buying. And the fact that it's a bike shop doing this, that makes it even worse.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Trek Composite Mountain Bike - $350 (Fort Benning) 





For sale is a US made Trek Carbon Composite Hardtail Mountain bike with a 20" Frame. It is equipped with 24 speeds and is a light and robust bike for moderate to difficult trails and terrain. Here are some details for this deal:
Fork: Rock Shock Recon with rebound adjustment
Rear D: Shimano LX
Front D: Shimano XT
Shifters: Shimano LX
Rims: Matrix 
Hubs: Bontrager
Seat: Velo All mountain
Handlebars: Bontrager 6061 Aluminum
Stem: Bontrager 6061 Aluminum
Pedals: Wellgo Hard Cage metal
Tires: Panaracer 26 x 2.20 

This is a trail tested and user friendly US made Trek that has serious components for a rider of any skill level. The handling of the bike on steep and challenging trails rival some of the newer state of the art mountain bikes.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is a good one. rock shock sid triple tree fork.

200 bucks for a 99 Sid fork. I know these were the bomb.com when they came out, but I can't imagine how terrible this fork would be right now. Is this really worth anything at all?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

PrincipalRider said:


> Here is a good one. rock shock sid triple tree fork.
> 
> 200 bucks for a 99 Sid fork. I know these were the bomb.com when they came out, but I can't imagine how terrible this fork would be right now. Is this really worth anything at all?


But it's . . . Rare.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

ddprocter said:


> But it's . . . Rare.


And flexy, pointless (even for turn of the century Rockshox it was a major WTF) and ultimately a solution in search of a problem no one had. Probably explains the rareness factor though...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I've done that a couple times in the past, but then once I do one, I wanna do another, and another, and another...and I'm not the "Craigslist Police" type. There's only a couple guys like him and then your regular bozos that just have no clue what their bike is really worth.
> .


I did the same on the local CL a month or so ago. A guy was selling an "Italian carbon" Scattante... He actually texted me with some kind of smartassed reply, but after I posted my warning/educational reply a couple times he changed his ad.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Cannondale Raven
Cannondale Raven - $3500 (Salinas)
Like new and was hardly used also it has full xtr components except crank is race face. Email me with any questions, best offer.








Cool bike, but its not worth what it was new...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh the "Y" frame lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Dunno what these are worth but it did make me go WTF. $2000? i dunno

Pedal driven Hanebrink ATV/Mountain bike


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

That's cool. Looks like it needs a minibike motor. That has to be a monster to pedal.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

It must come with flappy bird 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Brockwan said:


> Dunno what these are worth but it did make me go WTF. $2000? i dunno
> 
> Pedal driven Hanebrink ATV/Mountain bike


Actually looks legit as far as his claim on original price. One has been ridden to the South Pole (pic on their site).

Models


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Actually looks legit as far as his claim on original price. One has been ridden to the South Pole (pic on their site).
> 
> Models


I bet. I hadn't seen one before. Those wheels must be hard as hell to push.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

"no ridiculous offers will be entertained"...How about ridiculous asking prices?

2013 New Belguim Fat Tire Amber Ale Edition Cruiser Bicycle

2013 New Belguim Fat Tire Amber Ale Edition Cruiser Bicycle - $800 (Kokomo)



Selling a brand new never been used 2013 New Belgium Fat Tire Amber Ale Edition Bicycle. Cruiser edition, brand new, fully built. Please ask if you have any questions. This bike is really awesome looking in person, pictures don't do it justice. Plus Fat Tire Beer is delicious. $800 OBO no ridiculous offers will be entertained. Thanks for looking!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

$20 to sit in bathtub full of noodles

$20 to sit in bathtub full of noodles (Gilbert)
I will pay you $20 to sit in my bathtub full of noodles while you wear a swimming suit.

I will not be home, nor will anyone else while you do this.

I will leave the key for you and you will sit at your leisure.

A neighbor will watch from the front door across the street and using a supplied stopwatch, will time your entry and departure.

Please supply your own footwear.

The noodles will be cooked, and therefore slippery.

Do NOT bring any sauce. I will season the pasta after i return home prior to dinner.

Contact through email. Use the subject line Tub of Noodles or your email will be ignored.

Looking for this to be taken place on friday the 21st


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

Rare racing bicycle This post is for a "Rare" racing bicycle which Sheldon Brown reminds us had an unsafe cast aluminum fork. I'm guessing in this context that "Rare" and "Dangerous" are interchangable.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

AZ said:


> $20 to sit in bathtub full of noodles


Believe this ^ wins the WTF Contest. Also best answers Tone's thread on " where do you pee".. 😁


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Flyin_W said:


> Believe this ^ wins the WTF Contest.


That is a mighty strong contender, it would be no contest if only it involved a bicycle somehow.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

I'm surprised the ad didn't say "Ignore the fava beans and bottle of Chianti by the tub, that's for something else"


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Cobretti said:


> I'm surprised the ad didn't say "Ignore the fava beans and bottle of Chianti by the tub, that's for something else"


I see what you did there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

So how long do I need to sit in the noodles for before I earn the 20 dollars?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

not bike related...but come on now...

PUPPY STOLEN FROM RESCUE


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

...at least the puppy has a home?

I wish I was exaggerating or kidding on this... but about three years ago, one of the no-kill shelters locally had ALL of their dog food STOLEN. You read that right. Someone stole not just one bag for their hungry dog they couldn't feed in the pit of the economic crisis, but hundreds of pounds of donated or purchased with what little money the shelter had, dog food from a charity. Food for homeless dogs. All of it. Stolen. W.T.F.


----------



## chris11557 (Nov 6, 2012)

I know it's not on craigslist but it's on ebay close enough.
Trek Sawyer Medium Singlespeed | eBay


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

chris11557 said:


> I know it's not on craigslist but it's on ebay close enough.
> Trek Sawyer Medium Singlespeed | eBay


That was almost certainly a typo...


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

People still have answering machines? Not to mention they posted 3 times that day!

26" knobby tires pn front & rear bike wheels

"Two (2)[ tires on rims] 26" front & rear bike mountain knobby wheels ,tires on rims . $20 each o
Facts to consider are that approximate store prices for each inner tube in tire is $18 and likewise $18 for the steel spoke rim ,so a complete wheel sells for about $36 new whereas I sell same as used wheel ,with very much tread still remaining on tires so my almost good as new complete wheel is about a half price bargain $20. PLEASE pause a while to await a live answer , because the cheap telephone answering machine only does three(3) rings then goes to its announcement recording , so very often I am unable to pick up until after the three(3)rings when answering machine announcement has already begun.
Anytime 24/7 telephone call 317-687-1475"


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe he forgot the decimal point???


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

lewisfoto said:


> That was almost certainly a typo...


Someone should hit the buy now button and see what happens. LoL


----------



## J_R_A (Dec 15, 2011)

TwoNin9r said:


> Oh the "Y" frame lol


Oh the broken collarbones!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

PrincipalRider said:


> Here is a good one. rock shock sid triple tree fork.
> 
> 200 bucks for a 99 Sid fork. I know these were the bomb.com when they came out, but I can't imagine how terrible this fork would be right now. Is this really worth anything at all?


if it was brand new it is worth a load, but it's old as crap. back in 99 they rocked.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

lewisfoto said:


> That was almost certainly a typo...


Price in yin?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

chris11557 said:


> I know it's not on craigslist but it's on ebay close enough.
> Trek Sawyer Medium Singlespeed | eBay


>$300 for shipping!?!?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

TwoNin9r said:


> Price in yen?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## NEOHIO Ray (Apr 3, 2013)

Gary Fisher Big Sur Disc Men's Mountain Bike Bicycle

9 year old bike for 600$ probly not going to happen. I am so sick of seeing people post 10 year old **** that they bought from "eddies bike shop in stows" and ask the same if not more than what they paid for it new. Not to mention I'm really just sick of seeing people post the words "eddies bike shop in stow". I know this bike was more than 600$ new, just referring to other post on CL that I have seen over the years.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

NEOHIO Ray said:


> Gary Fisher Big Sur Disc Men's Mountain Bike Bicycle
> 
> 9 year old bike for 600$ probly not going to happen. I am so sick of seeing people post 10 year old **** that they bought from "eddies bike shop in stows" and ask the same if not more than what they paid for it new. Not to mention I'm really just sick of seeing people post the words "eddies bike shop in stow". I know this bike was more than 600$ new, just referring to other post on CL that I have seen over the years.


But the price is negotiable. I've actually confronted a few people on CL who were asking ridiculous prices for old bikes. I usually get the line that it's that price "or best offer". It doesn't make any difference...the asking price is still ridiculous, hoping they'll find someone stupid enough to buy it close to their asking price.


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

jamesh75 said:


> But the price is negotiable. I've actually confronted a few people on CL who were asking ridiculous prices for old bikes. I usually get the line that it's that price "or best offer". It doesn't make any difference...the asking price is still ridiculous, hoping they'll find someone stupid enough to buy it close to their asking price.


Craigslist veterans with experience sometimes ask twice what they're willing to sell for knowing that someone will come along and lowball them. It's all part of negotiating. I picked up an old 1938 Craftsman drill press the guy was asking $120 for $50 2 weeks ago. When you sell on CL you expect to take a beating. I've been on both sides of the coin.

Check 'er out, Total investment $70, that includes gas for the drive, paint, and a new belt. This is after a quick resto:







Better than anything you'll buy at Lowes for $400.

And THEN there's those people who completely believe that just because they paid $600 20 years ago and its in decent shape, PLUS it classifies as "vintage" it's worth the same or more than what they paid. I ran into a lot of those guys too when looking for my bike.

I'm currently trying to find a decent bike for my wife. I recently talked to someone who paid full retail at a sporting goods store chain for a bike 4 years ago and only rode it twice and insisted on getting the same money for it. Why? Because screw me, that's why. Why even bother with CL? LOL.

BTW, if anyone has a medium frame hardtail mtb for sale and lives in PA reasonably close to Harrisburg let me know. Don't need anything fancy, just mechanically sound and safe to ride.

Happy Friday! 53 degrees here tomorrow, spending it in the mountain. I'm stoked!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

This is either a WTF or f***n brilliant:

new cardboard shipping box for bike bicycle 7x51x27" trek box


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't even know what to think about this thing...

Custom built steering wheel bike

Custom built steering wheel bike - $60 (Ss indy)



I have a custom built steering wheel bike. Asking $60 for it. Thanks


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

lewisfoto said:


> This is either a WTF or f***n brilliant:
> 
> new cardboard shipping box for bike bicycle 7x51x27" trek box


I see a lot of people looking for bike boxes to ship bikes. Yes, most bike shops will give you on one if you ask them to save you one. But I could see someone buying a bike or wheel box.


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

Millerad1651 said:


> Don't even know what to think about this thing...
> 
> Custom built steering wheel bike
> 
> ...


There is a lot of WTF on that bike, but the fork is an extreme WTF.


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Not to sure if this WTF I know these are worth a bit, but really $4000.00

1983 BOSS USA BMX 24" CRUISER,OAKLAND CA MADE
CL >canberra >all for sale / wanted >bicycles - by owner

reply 
x prohibited[?] 
Posted: 22 days ago

1983 BOSS USA BMX 24" CRUISER,OAKLAND CA MADE - $4000 (OAKLAND,CA)

1983 BOSS USA BMX CRUISER

BOSS FRAME FORKS BARS CRANKS SPIDER
L&S STEM, CUSTOM WHEELSET PHIL WOOD BLUE HUBS
ARAYA BLUE NIPPLES WEINEMAN RIMS
MCS CHAINRING ODYSSEY PEDALS ACS PRO HOLLOW CHAIN
BOSS FRAME AND STEM PADS ORIGONAL BOSS FRAME DECALS

Actual shipping varies upon shipping options 
Bike will bee professionaly packed by local bike shop
More pics upon request


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Xcisok said:


> 1983 BOSS USA BMX 24" CRUISER,OAKLAND CA MADE - $4000 (OAKLAND,CA)


Well the fact that the seller is in Oakland Ca. but posting on C-list in Australia has to be some clue....


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Its an ebay one but still...
Cannondale Super V from 1998 "Brand New" $4k. Wait it is rare though... DID I TELL YOU ITS RARE!!!!!!!

Super RARE Brand New Cannondale Superv Freeride Raven 2000FR XTR Collector Bike | eBay

It was a $3500 bike new back in '98


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Plus those Coda brakes were crap


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Check out the Hungary ice bike!

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bik/4354870974.html


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> Check out the Hungary ice bike!
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bik/4354870974.html


I kinda want that. It's pretty cool really


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

One of the local bike shops called the other local shop trying to get them to start selling the cardboard bike boxes for $10. They didn't want them giving them away because then they couldn't sell them to people for money.



lewisfoto said:


> This is either a WTF or f***n brilliant:
> 
> new cardboard shipping box for bike bicycle 7x51x27" trek box


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Brand New 2013 Giant Reign (Green/Grey) W/ Avid XD Breaks - $2800 (Spokane)

For sale is a Giant Reign just bought last year. The bike was purchased for in town A to B travel, and* it was used as so for about 6 months. *The bike has after Market AVID X's which are top of the line. As well the bike comes with a full and complete tune up just in time for the season  Contact me via text, email, or phone, and ill be sure to reply. oh and the frame is a Medium i believe... Im 5'9" and 170-180 and its perfect size. *ALSO the seat is an Ejectable seat post*, so its activated via the lever on your handle bar, this little feature is genius.

Brand New 2013 Giant Reign (Green/Grey) W/ Avid XD Breaks

New, but not new. Also, ejectable seatpost.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

You either have to be delusional or stupid to think this bike is worth that much.



Brockwan said:


> Its an ebay one but still...
> Cannondale Super V from 1998 "Brand New" $4k. Wait it is rare though... DID I TELL YOU ITS RARE!!!!!!!
> 
> Super RARE Brand New Cannondale Superv Freeride Raven 2000FR XTR Collector Bike | eBay
> ...


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

moefosho said:


> Brand New 2013 Giant Reign (Green/Grey) W/ Avid XD Breaks - $2800 (Spokane)
> 
> For sale is a Giant Reign just bought last year. . . *ALSO the seat is an Ejectable seat post*, so its activated via the lever on your handle bar, this little feature is genius.
> 
> Brand New 2013 Giant Reign (Green/Grey) W/ Avid XD Breaks


Wait, this Craigslister may have inadvertently hit on something pure brilliance, a seatpost which actually ejects you from the bike in emergencies. Trouble in that crazy rock garden? Eject! Feel an endo coming on? Eject!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

1990 Cannondale SH600 21 Speed Cyclocross Bicycle with Shimano Deore
On the upside, you get one of the longest stemmed cyclocross bikes of recent memory so you could tell your girlfriend you remembered "long stemmed" but forgot the rest. On the downside, it's $750 for a 24-year-old cyclocross bike and your girlfriend wasn't going to buy that story anyway.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

moefosho said:


> The bike was purchased for in town A to B travel, and it was used as so for about 6 months.
> New, but not new. Also, ejectable seatpost.


because you need full suspension for A to B riding in town. What the hell sort of town does this guy live in. Maybe 007 needs some help. Dude has an ejector seat. Now he just needs fold down machine guns from the forks.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

This has got to be a joke!

Rare vintage bike, highly desirable

Rare vintage bike, highly desirable - $990 (Metro) 









Fabulous older bike.
A bit of rust but a buff job should take care of that.
Hasn't been used in a number of years, but everything works perfectly.
Would make a great fixie for the average hipster.
Priced to sell fast
This bike has vintage written all over it...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> This has got to be a joke!
> 
> Rare vintage bike, highly desirable
> 
> ...


A bargain at twice the price...

Posted via mobile


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Cornfield said:


> This has got to be a joke!


Either a joke, or a currency conversion error. In Rupees, it's about $16. Yen about $9. Those make a lot more sense.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Those old frames are cool! I would give someone a twenty for one, but not more. A fun little pet project to make something to fart around town with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

Cornfield said:


> This has got to be a joke!
> 
> Rare vintage bike, highly desirable
> 
> ...


 I think that comes with the fence, tin and rose bush.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I wouldn't even want to pull off whatever's grown all over the thing. I'd probably burn off the bush before taking it to the scrap yard,along with the tin!

I do like old bikes,but that sh!t won't buff out


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

PRICE REDUCTION schwin 24 inch road bike
Another classic. This person is "Very Busy." I just hope no one bothers them.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

watts888 said:


> because you need full suspension for A to B riding in town. What the hell sort of town does this guy live in. Maybe 007 needs some help. Dude has an ejector seat. Now he just needs fold down machine guns from the forks.


Smells like stolen bike.


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

abelfonseca said:


> Smells like stolen bike.


You're probably right. Even a beginner like me knows what a dropper seat post is.


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

I look at my local Cl every day for a few minutes, just to see what's available...it's ridiculous the things I could post in this thread! I feel bad, cause I can make our city look bad..but people around here are freakin stupid! $400 for a $150 Walmart Schwinn.......sign me up!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Millerad1651 said:


> I look at my local Cl every day for a few minutes, just to see what's available...it's ridiculous the things I could post in this thread! I feel bad, cause I can make our city look bad..but people around here are freakin stupid! $400 for a $150 Walmart Schwinn.......sign me up!


It's not just your area, free ads bring out the kooks and the dreamers. Hence the creation of this very thread to celebrate the best of the best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

Dang inflation. Even the reduced price is getting higher over time.

PRICE REDUCTION schwin 24 inch road bike
PRICE REDUCTION schwin 24 inch road bike


----------



## Rooster616 (Apr 23, 2013)

Fox front suspenion


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

How about a ragged out Denali road bike with some Campy bits?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Wtf!!!!!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I fail to see the WTF aspect of the road bike ($280 isn't much) or the $75 U-turn Fox...


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

whodaphuck said:


> I fail to see the WTF aspect of the road bike ($280 isn't much) or the $75 U-turn Fox...


It's a POS Denali, which sells new at Walmart for 175. Shimano tourney revo shifts, tourney derailleurs, but Campy crank and levers. It's just a complete enigma.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Aaah, I'm not up to snuff on Walmart's current product line (or really anyone's road bike line for that matter).


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

The most awesome Triathlon/Mountain hybrid ever!!!

Triathlon/Hybrid Training Bike - size Medium/Large


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

whodaphuck said:


> Aaah, I'm not up to snuff on Walmart's current product line (or really anyone's road bike line for that matter).


Yeah. It'd be along the same lines of Juicy brakes and Wolftooth bits on a FS Magna.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> Yeah. It'd be along the same lines of Juicy brakes and Wolftooth bits on a FS Magna.


I can see the Wolftooth analogy, but in my experience Juicy brakes _belong_ on Walmart tiered bikes...


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

whodaphuck said:


> I can see the Wolftooth analogy, but in my experience Juicy brakes _belong_ on Walmart tiered bikes...


Ha!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> I can see the Wolftooth analogy, but in my experience Juicy brakes _belong_ on Walmart tiered bikes...


I was waiting for someone to say that.


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

whodaphuck said:


> I fail to see the WTF aspect of the road bike ($280 isn't much) or the $75 U-turn Fox...


I do believe U-turn is made by Rockshox and not Fox. So looks like someone has popped some Fox decals on there.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Doh!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

um really?

RETRO 1980's COOK BROS. DOG BONE CRANKS


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

No kidding. Without the bottom bracket they're only worth about $1050.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

2200 bucks and this can be yours.

Olmo Frame Campagnolo Components


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

coxinio said:


> I do believe U-turn is made by Rockshox and not Fox. So looks like someone has popped some Fox decals on there.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I think you're original description was better. Probably a typo, but an accurate description. Cox decals.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

PrincipalRider said:


> 2200 bucks and this can be yours.
> 
> Olmo Frame Campagnolo Components


If you're gonna be stupid with the price, at least be smart enough to hang your tool bag up.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

PrincipalRider said:


> 2200 bucks and this can be yours.
> 
> Olmo Frame Campagnolo Components


A Competition from the early '80s with all of the correct pantographed parts? I believe the seller is in the ballpark on this one, maybe high but only by four or five hundred.

I recently sold an Olmo brochure from the same era for $135 on the bay


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

I contacted the guy hoping it was a typo...haven't heard yet. $2800 would buy a lot of Dr. Pepper!

Dr pepper mountain bike

Dr pepper mountain bike - $2800 (Avon)



Dr pepper mountain bike , great shape .
do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Millerad1651 said:


> I contacted the guy hoping it was a typo...haven't heard yet. $2800 would buy a lot of Dr. Pepper!
> 
> Dr pepper mountain bike
> 
> ...


Those variable position bar ends are SAAAWEEEETAHH!


----------



## jlockie (May 26, 2008)

chin beard....lol

his poor ears.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Millerad1651 said:


> I contacted the guy hoping it was a typo...haven't heard yet. $2800 would buy a lot of Dr. Pepper!
> 
> Dr pepper mountain bike - $2800 (Avon)
> 
> ...


You should buy it, and go ride Brown County on it. Should be great for those trails.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Perfect!! if you need 36" of standover! Not really wtf...actually kinda neat lookin' :thumbsup:


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

^^I have a freakishly tall friend that would probably love that bike.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks like you could almost mount two bottle cages on the seat tube,lol!



PrincipalRider said:


> ^^I have a freakishly tall friend that would probably love that bike.


It's only $200,bet you could get it down to $150.

Schwinn Traveler 10 speed


----------



## Michael_L (Jul 27, 2005)

*Double whammy*

Double bonus courtesy of Los Angeles Craigslist


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

I can't figure out if this is cool or a WTF? It definitely is different than anything I've seen.

Williams American Cycles Single Speed Fixie Mountain Bike


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

That is really cool. Somebody put a ton of work into that.


----------



## Michael_L (Jul 27, 2005)

*Mars rover meets Huffy*



MiniTrail said:


> I've always wanted a faceplant machine


Not suitable for drop offs exceeding one and one half inch.


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just when I think I've seen the worst from my area, another gem shows up. For all you weight weenies, here ya go. A 2yr old, 12lb, beast of a machine. And a screaming deal at $900 off retail!
I really cannot fathom the type of people who fall for this sh*t and buy these bikes. Or the morons who try to scam other people...I don't know whats worse. The dude can't even spell the name on the bike correctly...Bob's health problems must be brain related. I do have a few piles of my dog's crap in the back yard that I can offer as a trade.

giant eddie bawer26 in alum,mont.bike

giant eddie bawer26 in alum,mont.bike - $300 (south side indy)



I have a 2 yr. old all alum giant eddie bawer 26 in. mountin bike,27 speeds,for sale very light weight app 12 lbs, special order seat, only ridden 10 or 12 times like new, have to sale due to health reasons. we paid $1283.00 we are asking 325.00. ask for bob 317-300-1805 no calls after 9pm. thanks . can do cash and trade of equl. value?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Millerad1651 said:


> Just when I think I've seen the worst from my area, another gem shows up. .


But it has VeloPLUSH!


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ya I forgot to mention the "special order" seat! Just because you bought it on Amazon.com doesn't mean its special!


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

This is one part cool, and one part "...why?" (especially given its for sale in Los Angeles) Husky Malamute Dog Sled Scooter - Slick BMX Scooter


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

JeffH_PA said:


> I can't figure out if this is cool or a WTF? It definitely is different than anything I've seen.
> 
> Williams American Cycles Single Speed Fixie Mountain Bike


Pretty nice bike. Definitely has some value but at 800 I dunno

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

shoal said:


> Pretty nice bike. Definitely has some value but at 800 I dunno
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


S and S couplers, and the workmanship looks to be top notch.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Someone finally put a motor on a bike that was meant to look like a motorcycle 










Motorized OCC Chopper 66cc


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

^That thing is badass, Cornfield. Imagine if you and a few other dudes rolled around town on rigs like that and dressed like greaser bikers!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Gordon Shumway said:


> ^That thing is badass, Cornfield. Imagine if you and a few other dudes rolled around town on rigs like that and dressed like greaser bikers!


I know,right! I'd totally cruise that thing around!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

*Really?*

Gary Fisher Fix Gear Frame
Here's your chance to get a "one of a kind" Fisher. I've never seen that font used on a Fisher paint scheme (or that simple of a scheme). I'm not saying it isn't real, I'm just saying it Fishier than Fisher.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Forster said:


> Gary Fisher Fix Gear Frame
> Here's your chance to get a "one of a kind" Fisher. I've never seen that font used on a Fisher paint scheme (or that simple of a scheme). I'm not saying it isn't real, I'm just saying it Fishier than Fisher.


Could very well be one of these:

2010 Gary Fisher Triton - BikePedia


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

mtnbikej said:


> Could very well be one of these:
> 
> 2010 Gary Fisher Triton - BikePedia


 Perhaps, but it looks like a repaint to me. Normally Fisher doesn't use that font or that size font with his name.


----------



## farmerbill (Mar 28, 2014)

Here's my contribution

Three Wheeled Bicycle


----------



## Michael_L (Jul 27, 2005)

*Side car anyone?*

$ 500.00 - obo --- a rat rod wagon -potentuial side car for a bicycle - $500 (baldwin park)


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, a 13 year old wagon for five bones.


----------



## Rob n' Roll (Apr 16, 2014)

So glad I joined this forum. This thread is cracking me up. I'm shopping for a started MTB for my wife so have been browsing craigslist and happened upon many of these adds. Especially when the search topic is "womens mtb", now that I know this thread is here Ill start posting up the REALLY good ones.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Rob n' Roll said:


> So glad I joined this forum. This thread is cracking me up. I'm shopping for a started MTB for my wife so have been browsing craigslist and happened upon many of these adds. Especially when the search topic is "womens mtb", now that I know this thread is here Ill start posting up the REALLY good ones.


Welcome aboard,Rob!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Michael L said:


> $ 500.00 - obo --- a rat rod wagon -potentuial side car for a bicycle - $500 (baldwin park)
> 
> View attachment 886179
> View attachment 886180


FIVE HUNDRED FREAKING DOLLARS??!!??!??!??!?

C'mon, people!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

but it's custom…


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Custom tall bike. Two old frames upcycled (no pun intended) to create a new bike that can see over traffic. You can see (and be seen) from a much farther distance, which counterintuitively means you're safer, more visible, and people will slow down to look at you as you ride by, rather than cut you off or try to run you over! I was drunk one day and crashed this thing into something. The fork is slightly bent but can be straightened, otherwise works great. It's got an awesome internal hub 3 speed rear wheel too.

$350










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamesh75 (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the fact that he ads in that he was drunk one day and crashed it. I think you'd have to be drunk to ride that thing. I guess it's safer to be able to see over cars, but also how do you put your foot down to stop, and that's a lot further fall when you do crash. So, yeah, much safer...


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Tall bikes are pretty common, I am more concerned with the construction techniques used on this tall bike. Like what is up with the seat tube? It looks like it was bmade with tin foil.


----------



## Bathwater (Dec 25, 2013)

Cornfield said:


> Welcome aboard,Rob!


Epic dive bars. I bet you can get aero as a mf'er on the MUPs on this badboy.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

This is great....bike thieves being called out by SF PD:

San Francisco Bicycle Thieves


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

mtnbikej said:


> This is great....bike thieves being called out by SF PD:


Typical tweekers


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

^ that is awesome!!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Unclear on the concept*

Edited because, as I thought about it, this was most likely a set up for someone who was disabled.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Anonymous*

I can understand cloning out you face, being in the witness protection program and all, but why the hands?

TORKER TRISTAR HY BRID 2011


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

lewisfoto said:


> I can understand cloning out you face, being in the witness protection program and all, but why the hands?
> 
> TORKER TRISTAR HY BRID 2011


Good question, I've never been in Witness Protection, or have I?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

lewisfoto said:


> I can understand cloning out you face, being in the witness protection program and all, but why the hands?


tats?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> tats?


 Sure, some grandmotherly member of the tricycle Hell's Angels.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Forster said:


> Good question, I've never been in Witness Protection, or have I?


The point that boggles my mind, if you are that worried about your privacy why not shoot a picture of the bike without any people. Problem solved&#8230;


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Twin Mountain bike (Smithtown)
Reply to Ad
post id: 4438808869
posted: 2014-04-24 8:07pm
♥ best of
This is a special mountain bike that is professionally made from two identical bikes that were welded together. It needs a cleaning. The seats are perfect.
Its a lot of fun to ride with a friend. The bike needs some adjustments, I'm sure as it has not been ridden in years.
Make offer.....
Wayne










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

lewisfoto said:


> The point that boggles my mind, if you are that worried about your privacy why not shoot a picture of the bike without any people. Problem solved&#8230;


Generally (although there may be exceptions) folks don't enter Witness Protection after completing the MENSA entrance exam. My new theory is that they only had one picture of the bike posed with their ex, the damage to the photo preceded the decision to sell it and they were too lazy to get another picture done. Not plausable, but possible.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Briggs and Stratton 22in push lawn mower not a bike but still wtf


----------



## minte (Sep 26, 2013)

ou2mame said:


> Twin Mountain bike (Smithtown)
> Reply to Ad
> post id: 4438808869
> posted: 2014-04-24 8:07pm
> ...


Why oh why would you do this? If you want to go ride with a friend, find one with a bike, or just loan them a bike (unwelded). What in the name of Mike was this person thinking? What happens if one of you turn, and the other doesn't?

Does a dumb idea like this require planning, or does it just happen in a drunken state, perhaps?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm thinking some type of school project. 
It probably has something to do with common core

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

sooooooo....the ad is actually reasonable its the background that is the wtf 5 speed BMX

i can't find my dang screen shot to make it permanent lol


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

cerpindicular said:


> sooooooo....the ad is actually reasonable its the background that is the wtf 5 speed BMX
> 
> i can't find my dang screen shot to make it permanent lol


pic


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

1997 GT Timberline Mountain Bike

Says this GT Timberline is a 1997.
Says it was $700 new in 1997.
Says it came with an XT rear derailleur.

Looks like a 1994 to me.
MSRP of Timberlines in the early to mid 90's was $425-475, not $700
No Timberline ever has come with an XT derailleur.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't even know what to say..

EXTREME!!! Raliegh M60 Competition Trail Riding Mountain Bike


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Vintage Bike - $150 (Westside)*









condition: excellent

This single speed bike has been recently adjusted by a professional bike mechanic.

(I think the definition of 'professional' is slipping.)


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

*And now for something completely different...*

*Vintage Bike - $150 (Westside)*









This single speed bike has been recently adjusted by a professional bike mechanic.

Vintage Bike


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

This belongs here:

Yeti Big Top 29er MTB Medium SRAM XX Custom Build | eBay

Used Yeti Bigtop 29er hardtail with a little Sram XX mixed in with some X0 and AL rims - $4999

You could build a brand new one new for around $4K with the same spec.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

switchie said:


> *Vintage Bike - $150 (Westside)*
> 
> View attachment 892929
> 
> ...


I feel love "single speed" should be in quotes on this one.

Posted via mobile


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*Frankenstein Lowrider*

Frankenstien Lowrider

This Kustom built belly dragger was made from at least two '50s Sears & Robuck cruisers. 26" wheels. it is a designers dream, an engineering masterpiece. (not) & a welders nightmare. it needs a tube for the front wheel and a little bit o' love. YOU WILL NOT SEE ANOTHER ONE LIKE IT!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^Is that a.... why would..... how did they ..... can you....

...speechless...


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like they broke the frame. How much are they paying to have it hauled away?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

That lowrider exemplifies the theme……WTF!!!!!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

I like it. Very creative. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*No pics on this one but WTF nonetheless*

Al does NOT sell JUNK! Hardrock Nountain bike

Al does NOT sell JUNK! Hardrock Nountain bike - $70 (ma.)

Nice bike in good condition.
How can anyone say Al has junks when they have never seen them????
Are they extracelestrooilllsss?
Can they see 20 miles away?
Can they see through walls?
-
Son: Daddy Al has junk bikes.
Dad: Have you ever seen them Son?
Son: NO Daddy.
Dad: Then how do you know?
Son: I guess I'm just stupid Daddy.
Dad: That's ok Son when you grow up to 12 years old you will be much smarter!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^Beautiful!

here's a screencap in case the pace gets deleted


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

*Are you man enough for this bike?*

Onex 29er with upgrades


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah he spent $150 on it to make it heavier:skep:









Specialized Stumpjumper | mountain | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

He added height, not weight.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

whodaphuck said:


> He added height, not weight.


Those adjustable necks always make me cringe a bit


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

holy cow its a Firenze!

firenze road bike valued $2500 make me an offer


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Scooby bike*

Custom one of a kind scooby bike

Scooby bike for $400:


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Coolest bike ever for burning man or Key West



chimpanzee00 said:


> Custom one of a kind scooby bike
> 
> Scooby bike for $400:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Not a bike, but "Better than walking". Anyone looking for a cheap car to get to the trail head?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Omg they restore the hell out of those. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

That's not a bad deal if the motors Ok and just needs some work. I would contemplate checking it out I love vws

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely. For $450 I'd buy this right now. The only "wtf" about this is that it hasn't sold yet. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Hahaha I'm surprised that thing has a lock on it 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

^^ That thing is still posted? It's been on CL for awhile and keeps popping up on threads here. The custom tool holder fender is sweet!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Gordon Shumway said:


> ^^ That thing is still posted? It's been on CL for awhile and keeps popping up on threads here. The custom tool holder fender is sweet!


and the fork crown seatpost!

It's cheaper now I guess...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Seen it a bunch of times. Never realized wth is up with that saddle? 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Some serious meth was used during the production of that thing!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I won't post it yet, but I believe that I may have busted a bike thief and helped a shop get one of their demo bikes back via a post I saw on Craigslist. I came across a post that screamed "this is stolen," And did some google sleuthing to find a post with a description of a similar (similar as in down to the rims) bike that was stolen about 14 months ago from a local shop. I called the shop and sent them the links and they've contacted the investigator. Hoping they (and the person who rented it who had to fork over the cost of the bike for nothing in return) get the bike back. Will update if I learn anything.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

^ Good job, 007! (insert James Bond theme song here)


----------



## Faulker479 (Mar 30, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Not a bike, but "Better than walking". Anyone looking for a cheap car to get to the trail head?
> 
> View attachment 898985


I like that he is willing to trade straight up for a 2013 Lambo.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*tall bike for cheap ($150)*

Tall bike for cheap

3 frame Tall bike ready to ride 
Pegs added to get on easier
Chain is not in pic but is on right now
$150 obo 
Pick up or maybe deliver if not to far 
Ask questions if intrested 
NO TRADES


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

crazy SS riders. I bet that thing kills on hills.


----------



## Dirtydogg (Aug 11, 2012)

shining_trapezoid said:


> View attachment 900685





ou2mame said:


> Hahaha I'm surprised that thing has a lock on it
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


and I'm suprised the person posted their address! I usually post a local AdvanceAuto Parts where I meet people. Rarely do i bring them to my house. Lots of shady people in my area who scope places with no intention on buying.

This bike makes me wanna take my bar ends off now. Just too bad I need them to help my carpotunnel.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Another gem

needs alittle TLC, mechanic's special!

needs alittle TLC, mechanic's special! - $100









So I found this beauty just downstream from the dam down here in keno...they srue don't make em like this n e more!

I'll be honest - you can tell from the picture this bad boy needs a little work. but brush off a little rust and the frame is still solid. with the right amount of elbow grease and determination, this could be a top of the line bike. heck, it might even be faster than a Magna, which I hear are pretty much the fastests ones.

Will consider reasonable offers, but no jomokers...if your tryn' to lowball me I'll tell you what for!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Proflex 856 mountain bike used 8 times gonna buy me a new bike tonigh


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

cerpindicular said:


> Proflex 856 mountain bike used 8 times gonna buy me a new bike tonigh


A little optimistic on the price but those Girvin forks are actually pretty collectible. Also looks like the elastomers have been replaced with some type of shock so you could actually ride the thing. Lightest bike ever? not so much, bet it is well over 30 pounds.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

collectible fork or no that thing is butt ugly


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

chimpanzee00 said:


> Tall bike for cheap
> 
> 3 frame Tall bike ready to ride
> Pegs added to get on easier
> ...


Being a tall-bike owner (I built my own a couple years ago), all I can say is that seat is way too far over the rear axle. You could barely sit upright on that without it wanting to wheelie...and that's a long way to fall. Some more thought should have gone into the seating position or what size frames he used.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Only $400. If he really paid $900 for that...

ROYCE UNION ATB


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Omg aluminum alloy and steel kickstand? So exclusive. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

jeffw-13 said:


> Only $400. If he really paid $900 for that...
> 
> ROYCE UNION ATB


 Pretty sure that may be the best deal in a used rigid I've ever seen. Those parts are rare (I never see that stuff in my LBS) and therefore valuable. Plus the fork is Burgundy. Watch out 1975, here comes the future.


----------



## minispdrcr (May 17, 2012)

Twice the fun!

Side- by-side bicycles Old? Antique?


----------



## rndmrdr (Nov 10, 2011)

Sram PC-1090 10 Speed Chain



> Sram PC-1090 10 Speed Chain - $20 (mill valley)
> 
> Excellent condition. Less than 2000 miles


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cannondale 29 3 Frame Large
Seized EBB, cracked frame, dent on top tube, nasty looking dent on chainstay all for $150. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd offer him $75 and build it up as a computer? 

Posted via mobile


----------



## no_worries (Apr 8, 2009)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4530054912.html


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Now that's just wrong.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

no_worries said:


> View attachment 902491
> 
> 
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4530054912.html


That is the new way of riding walmart bikes


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

The lawsuit would be newsworthy. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's a guy selling a broken carbon fork on ebay for $100

Damaged Cracked Niner 29er Ridgid Carbon Fork Disc Brake Broken Fork Wall Art | eBay

DAMAGED CRACKED NINER 29ER RIDGID CARBON FORK DISC BRAKE BROKEN FORK WALL ART


----------



## ASiameseCat (Aug 21, 2011)

Normal wear and tear or disaster waiting to happen?
Enve 65 Tubular Wheelset DT Swiss 190 Ceramic Hubs w/ Vittoria Tires


----------



## PiePuncher (Jun 21, 2014)

Says it's a new trek marlin but it's a 2012 and he paid over 1,000 but is willing to take $750...

2012 Trek Marlin 29er Gary Fisher - Disc Brakes - Brand New- $750 OBO

Same guy wants $1200 for a 2012 X-Caliber


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Equator Catapult - as in catapult you over the bars. Serious racing machine with Scram shifters

Aluminum Racing Mountain Bike Full Suspension Equator Catapult 26 in

(Not a Pretender). This is a Bike Engineered for the most Demanding Mountain and off road courses. This is a competition level Heavy Duty constructed Mountain Bike.Equator Catapult has a well written about performance history with a competition enthusiast cult following. It is solid and well crafted. One look and everyone agrees this is a serious Bike. $125. Call


----------



## PiePuncher (Jun 21, 2014)

jeffw-13 said:


> View attachment 902827
> 
> 
> Equator Catapult - as in catapult you over the bars. Serious racing machine with Scram shifters
> ...


At least it's only $125.....


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

^these are the kinds of people you can call and really screw with. Ask for a copy or a link to the "well written about performance history". That'd make for some good reading.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

jeffw-13 said:


> View attachment 902827
> 
> 
> This is a Bike Engineered for the most Demanding Mountain and off road courses. This is a competition level Heavy Duty constructed Mountain Bike.Equator Catapult has a well written about performance history with a competition enthusiast cult following. It is solid and well crafted. One look and everyone agrees this is a serious Bike. $125. Call


Wow, I give this seller props though. He has the gift of bullcrap.


----------



## PiePuncher (Jun 21, 2014)

Damn! I think the bike sold


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

Classic Huffy Bike Warning, contains the words "Huffy" and "Classic" in the same phrase. Read at your own risk.


----------



## scaribas (Oct 30, 2006)

*Low-carb too*


----------



## SoftballGuy (Jan 6, 2014)

I had to laugh at this one. I guess they only ride with flats in DC....

Possible Stolen Bike Spotted: Blue GT Mountain Bike


----------



## Dirtydogg (Aug 11, 2012)

wtf?

29" CUSTOM MONGOOSE BIKE W/ APE BARS


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

*High end*









2 HIGH END BIKES- VERY GOOD SHAPE


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

281R RST Bike Forks 5ft. 4 1/2" Long


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

moefosho said:


> 281R RST Bike Forks 5ft. 4 1/2" Long
> View attachment 903656


I haven't a freakin' clue what's going on right now.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

That'll slacken your hta a bit too much if you ask me 

Posted via mobile


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

yeeeeahhh thats a wtf for sure


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

^ That's like 4 FEET of travel, right??


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

sodak said:


> ^ That's like 4 FEET of travel, right??


4 ft of stanchion does not 4 feet of travel make. It's probably only 80mm travel. If you ever wanted to make one of those tall mtb bikes with a smoother front end this could just be THE thing. Get it now, supplies are limited, when the poster moves, it's goin to the scrap heap.


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

This one was good for a few laughs. I hope this guy puts his comedy and writing talents to more than just his CL ad.

14 cm of LONG HARD BLACK STEM


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Scott Scale 70 Mountain Bike this as been popping up on my local cl for the last 6 months......wonder why it hasn't sold...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

cerpindicular said:


> Scott Scale 70 Mountain Bike this as been popping up on my local cl for the last 6 months......wonder why it hasn't sold...


must be the color.

Posted via mobile


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> I haven't a freakin' clue what's going on right now.


He does say any questions, to call. I'm really tempted to call, as I've got several questions!


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's one: https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bik/4527555936.html
I especially like the brake booster on the V brake!


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

Medic Zero said:


> Here's one: https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bik/4527555936.html
> I especially like the brake booster on the V brake!


Errr.....brake boosters actually work, I ran one for years on the front of my XC bike. Not to mention, that's a pretty good starting price for that bike with a bunch of vintage XT parts on it in good condition.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

turbodog said:


> Errr.....brake boosters actually work, I ran one for years on the front of my XC bike. Not to mention, that's a pretty good starting price for that bike with a bunch of vintage XT parts on it in good condition.


Ah, I didn't look at the spec list at all, I saw that the bike was a brand I had never heard of and the specs looked copied from Bikepedia, so my eyes kind of glazed over.

I know brake boosters can be useful in some instances, but is this one of those?


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Funny. Stolen, I assume.

bianchi nice looking bike


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

OldManBike said:


> Funny. Stolen, I assume.
> 
> bianchi nice looking bike


The seller is just playing a game. My guess is that he/she rides fixed gear bikes and just wants a few chuckles from the flood of responses from people hoping to buy the bike for $50.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

That bike will easily go for $1500 or so all day, especially with that front wheel.  Either a joke, someone hacked a friends account, possibly stolen, or a complete scam.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Gary Fisher Wahoo mountain Bike I picked up this exact bike for $100 (still to much since i had to replace bb and tires and what not) to use as a commuter a few months ago. Naybe i should post it up on cl for 300 and undercut him  I even swapped the wheels out for double walls so hell mine should be worth more then his lol


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Giant Yukon FX Mountain Bike

No front brake and a broken shifter for $500 bucks? No thanks...


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

rare thingy? $120?
Rare Unique Minson Skate Bike - BMX, Uniskate, Pink Thingy??


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ That's like a unicycle with training wheels :lol:


----------



## santa cruzer73 (Oct 22, 2013)

joel787 said:


> rare thingy? $120?
> Rare Unique Minson Skate Bike - BMX, Uniskate, Pink Thingy??


I assume the knobby tire is for taken her off road!!!!


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

MiniTrail said:


> Custom made bicycle built for 4 people* NEW LOW LOW PRICE*
> 
> View attachment 906582


I still want it. If I had an extra 500 bucks lying around, I'd snag it.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> ^^ That's like a unicycle with training wheels :lol:


Haha, my cousin had a blue one back in the 80's and the skate wheels would catch on cracks, rocks, etc. even the tire was blue if I remember correctly.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Gary Fisher Hybrid Bike 17.5"Priced to sell!!

Or, priced to never sale.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

QUADRIBENT BYCYCLE


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

The ad says "never use". Well with the assembly that abhorrent, I think he's probably right. cannondale bad boy










Just some delusional pricing, nothing out of the ordinary! 2004 RALEIGH CHOPPER










And One More Post Because I Could Not Resist His Capitalization. It Makes Me Feel. Short Of Breath. When Reading It, In My Head. Ugly But Not A Bad Bike Otherwise New Med, Seek 1 Giant Hybrid Limited, Carbon Parts. Laker Wrap


----------



## Boondock77 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thoughts on this? 
Santa Cruz Bullit large frame

Any idea on year this frame would be? How much new? 
Thanks


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

I'm not sure what to think of this one, either it's stolen, or a fantastic deal. They did get the year wrong, but maybe bought it new in 2007. 2006 Big Hit FSRII had an MSRP of $2,200 (2006 Specialized Bighit FSR II - BikePedia). If I had $250 to throw at something right this moment I'd probably go look into it right after work. Not very useful on Long Island save for some hills here and there, but if I went to a ski resort in the summer I'd have something more suitable...

Specialized Big Hit (2007)


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Boondock77 said:


> Thoughts on this?
> Santa Cruz Bullit large frame
> 
> Any idea on year this frame would be? How much new?
> Thanks


Between 2002.5 and 2005.

New w/ Progressive 5th Element Coil were about $1400


----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

Ah yes, Powerlite, "one of the best known names on the market."

_This is a one of a kind Powerlite Industries Mountain bike.....Its like new. Its orange, 21 speed, disc locking break, reinforced aluminum frame, mountain terrain tires, metal pedals, 3 speed peadal gear, 7 speed back tire gear, extended gear(to help from chain falling off or jamming). This bike is a top of the line and one of the best known names on the market. Asking for $500 OBO. We can meet near Cinco Ranch, Katy, or Cypress... Need to sell ASAP please make me a reasonable offer and it's yours..._
What's an extended gear to help from chain falling off?
Mountain Bike


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dr JRod said:


> Ah yes, Powerlite, "one of the best known names on the market."
> 
> _This is a one of a kind Powerlite Industries Mountain bike.....Its like new. Its orange, 21 speed, disc locking break, reinforced aluminum frame, mountain terrain tires, metal pedals, 3 speed peadal gear, 7 speed back tire gear, extended gear(to help from chain falling off or jamming). This bike is a top of the line and one of the best known names on the market. Asking for $500 OBO. We can meet near Cinco Ranch, Katy, or Cypress... Need to sell ASAP please make me a reasonable offer and it's yours..._
> What's an extended gear to help from chain falling off?
> ...


Hope some poor bike ignorant bastard doesn't actually fork over serious cash on this p.o.s. Love how the fork is backwards, maybe you get more power out of the brakes that way.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I see so many bikes on cl with their forks backwards 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> Custom made bicycle built for 4 people* NEW LOW LOW PRICE*
> 
> View attachment 906582


another variation:

4 Seater Bike



> Up for grabs, a 4 person custom bike, $1000.00 or trade for ????????


rust all over...$1000 ??


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

Dr JRod said:


> Ah yes, Powerlite, "one of the best known names on the market."
> 
> _This is a one of a kind Powerlite Industries Mountain bike.....Its like new. Its orange, 21 speed, disc locking break, reinforced aluminum frame, mountain terrain tires, metal pedals, 3 speed peadal gear, 7 speed back tire gear, extended gear(to help from chain falling off or jamming). This bike is a top of the line and one of the best known names on the market. Asking for $500 OBO. We can meet near Cinco Ranch, Katy, or Cypress... Need to sell ASAP please make me a reasonable offer and it's yours..._
> What's an extended gear to help from chain falling off?
> ...


Probably referring to the rear derailleur?


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

*It's a Ricksha!*









Both people get to steer at once!


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dr JRod said:


> Ah yes, Powerlite, "one of the best known names on the market."
> 
> _This is a one of a kind Powerlite Industries Mountain bike.....Its like new. Its orange, 21 speed, disc locking break, reinforced aluminum frame, mountain terrain tires, metal pedals, 3 speed peadal gear, 7 speed back tire gear, extended gear(to help from chain falling off or jamming). This bike is a top of the line and one of the best known names on the market. Asking for $500 OBO. We can meet near Cinco Ranch, Katy, or Cypress... Need to sell ASAP please make me a reasonable offer and it's yours..._
> What's an extended gear to help from chain falling off?
> ...


So I decided to google this bike just to see what it really was. I happened to find this ad from a paintball forum from 2007.

()()()()()Amazing Mountain bike must [email protected]@K()()()()() - PbNation

Seems the genius you posted copied and pasted the ad I found right on to CL. He did leave out a couple parts...like the $1200 original price!!

At least he's only asking $500, not the $800 paintball guy was asking.


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Millerad1651 said:


> So I decided to google this bike just to see what it really was. I happened to find this ad from a paintball forum from 2007.
> 
> ()()()()()Amazing Mountain bike must [email protected]@K()()()()() - PbNation
> 
> ...


Might be the same bike and seller! Not only could the paintball guy not sell it, the pictures show the fork on backwards too!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Interesting history with that brand of bike but never really hit the big time. Looks to be something that was around for a few years with mass market or discount retail type stores.

I guess if someone gets hit in the head with enough paintballs or the paint fumes overtake them, that's the chance encounter the seller is hoping for in turning a $700 deal. That is the last offer price I seen posted anyways.

The sellers word on the value and quality of that bike somehow doesn't quite trump the fact the fork was on the wrong way. A picture is worth a thousand words .....

_of embarrassment_


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

i remember powerlite being a bmx manufacturer and racing against a few guys that had them back in the 80s. Seemed to be nice bikes found a little history blurp about them History of Powerlite | Powerlite before GT


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Might be they had a great rep in the BMX line up but never crossed over to MTB with the same success or lost some steam at the wrong time.
Some of the perusing I did with that brand showed mountain bikes retailed through the bigger discount chain stores. 
Losing the LBS type dealer presence would cut credibility in a big way. It also dilutes values because they were likely advertised as $1000 bikes on sale for $399. When nobody pays a valid MSRP, MSRP means nothing.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Poor powerlite.. I remember them from the 90s but we were all riding gts and dynos.. The lbs where I grew up had them for sale but I don't remember anyone owning one. I lived on an island so I would have seen them if they sold. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

One thing they did right was come up with a good name. It could be applied to nutritional (power) bars or a line of athletic/cycling clothing, the new gen LED flashlights or ? ? ?


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

better than pedaling for $1000
Awesome motorized bike


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ Hey, it comes with an extra chain! LOL!

I've seen plenty of backwards forks and upside down drop bars...but this is just WTF??


----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

I had a P-28 bmx in middle school. It was the middle-low end so not super fly, but worlds nicer than their mtb line apparently. The anti-freeze green color on the P28 was the best. Viva la 90s.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

joel787 said:


> better than pedaling for $1000
> Awesome motorized bike


I actually need that seat post clamp. I'm not kidding, been building a GT Pysclone and attempting to source as many GT branded parts as possible.


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

is it really that special? 1986 bmx for $1800?

1986 Haro Master old school BMX FREESTYLE once in a lifetime SURVIVOR


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've seen mint masters go for 4k

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Austin Popper (Feb 2, 2014)

"A steal at $1000."

Yep, selling that to some poor fool for a thousand dollars would be just like stealing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2014)

joel787 said:


> is it really that special? 1986 bmx for $1800?
> 
> 1986 Haro Master old school BMX FREESTYLE once in a lifetime SURVIVOR


My Dad use to say "Everything has three prices. What you paid, what it's worth to you and what you can sell it for." If you were unable to buy this in '86 and can afford $1800 now, it might be a deal. Look at the mark-up on rare coins. A penny is a penny, but some are worth more to someone.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've bought quite a few bmx bikes at yard sales and thrift shops to sell to collectors. They are willing to pay crazy money. Every time I see one, even someone riding an 80s bmx on the street I'll stop and try to buy it. My gf thinks I'm nuts, but you never know. I got this one mongoose in philly that this thuggish dude was riding. I had to chase him down. Gave him 50 bucks on the spot. It was old and rusted and spray painted all sorts of colors. Spent the next few nights stripping the paint off and the decals were still there. Turned around and sold it on cl for 500. I have an 86 performer on my wall that I got for 25 bucks from some guy whose house I drove by. I saw the handlebars sticking through the bushes on the side of his shed. It was like half a foot in mud sitting there with the original tires still on it half rotted of and shrub growing through it. It's probably with 5 or 600 to the right person. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## santa cruzer73 (Oct 22, 2013)

joel787 said:


> is it really that special? 1986 bmx for $1800?
> 
> 1986 Haro Master old school BMX FREESTYLE once in a lifetime SURVIVOR


There was a 84 jmc that sold for 2,000 around here. I sold my 85 PK Ripper for 600.00 the frame was original but the other parts were not. Got 700.00 for my 1980 mongoose motomag without the wheels which were z rims and got 400.00 for those seperate so yes someone will probably by that!!!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

This isn't really a cl wtf.. But these are really pricey now.

http://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/4501222603.html

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

This one has been up for a while. No so much a "wtf is up with this ad" so much as a "wtf is it?", I haven't looked it up to see if it's any kind of collectible, so I have no idea if the $400 asking price is unreasonable
OLD FOUR WHEEL BICYCLE

A different sort of Craigslist WTF I have to bring up is "wtf is up with people who list something at a very good price, lower the price further still, but never reply to emails?" Are they just posting something at a low price to see how many people will reply hoping to get a good deal? Is that actually entertaining in some way?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Haha I see that one all the time..

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

DanHS said:


> A different sort of Craigslist WTF I have to bring up is "wtf is up with people who list something at a very good price, lower the price further still, but never reply to emails?" Are they just posting something at a low price to see how many people will reply hoping to get a good deal? Is that actually entertaining in some way?


I have wondered about this as well, I think sometimes it is simply that the seller's own spam filter is trashing replies from Craigslist, particularly when you see a buyer who repeatedly lowers the price. Others may be testing the market and yes some are playing a game.

Another WTF is the seller who just won't admit that his item has no market. This guy has been trying to sell this Campagnolo headset cap for two years or more.

Campagnolo Record 1" carbon headset cap


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Saw this on a local bikes/parts swap facebook page. Made me chuckle


2011 Specialized Stumpjumper Singlespeed frame
Available with or without Reba fork
Rocking a ridiculously heavy ironic beard? That sleeve just about all inked up? You an ultra competitive XC type but wanna appear as if you don't give a crap about training and racing?
You know what's missing … yup … a singlespeed MTB. Here's your chance to put together a highend, superlight one for cheap!
All the usual wear/chips, etc you'd expect on a 3 year old MTB. Took it apart last June, and it's been in my basement ever since. Split-shell Eccentric bottom bracket. Headset, seatpost and seat collar included.
Size: 21
Geo chart attached
Frame, headset, seatcollar and seatpost only: $275 (orig msrp: $799)
Frame, headset, seatcollar, seatpost, stem AND Reba fork: $450 
Fork has even less use on it - maybe a years worth of riding. It's in very good condition.
Note: Fork-alone is NOT for sale
Artisanally applied downtube decals included!!!


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

lewisfoto said:


> I have wondered about this as well, I think sometimes it is simply that the seller's own spam filter is trashing replies from Craigslist, particularly when you see a buyer who repeatedly lowers the price. Others may be testing the market and yes some are playing a game.


Well if it is a really bad spam filter that keeps throwing every single reply in the junk box (which I think any smart person would check for replies just in case), I've now replied from three email accounts. One has got to get through. If I still don't get a reply I'll assume someone is actually dull enough to find this amusing, and just flag the ad. It is a really low price, but not entirely unreasonable that someone would only ask $200 for an 8 year old mid level bike that they probably bought as a discounted previous year's model.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Gmail constantly filters potential buyers to spam, so I check it sometimes. Usually the buyer is still available at least 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

*** So these WTF postings can be enjoyed after they are removed from CL please post a copy of the ad here, pics and all. ***


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

$90? Yea ok... typo maybe?

Trek Mountain Bike Mint Condition


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

DanHS said:


> View attachment 909183
> 
> $90? Yea ok... typo maybe?
> 
> Trek Mountain Bike Mint Condition


or stolen


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

I'd think if they looked up a picture they'd realize it's worth a lot more. Tempted to email an ask, but it's probably bs or they posted a picture of a nice trek while they have some cheap dept store clunker and it might just "look the same" to them.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I live in northport I wrote them lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Now it's deleted 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

1962 Schwinn stingray lowryder fully custom - $1200










Selling my custom 62 stingray lowryder...Custom color change harliquin paint by house of kolors/1ft over rake twisted mettal springer front end/chrome twisted mettal spare tire holder/9 inch twisted apes/custom mirrors & hand grips/chrome twisted mettal pedals/custom hand stitched leopard print seat cover/wide whites...etc. Make us an offer... Trades? What u got???

specialized stumpjumper comp FSR









Well its time to let it go. I bought it new about 5-6 years ago. Rode it less than 20 miles, and thats a stretch. The nubs are still on the tires. Since then it has been hanging upside down on hooks in my garage. I'm tired of the wife complaining about the 2600.00 I paid for it so if I sell it it will go away. All high end parts. Its dusty from hanging for so long, not a scratch on it. Since I quit riding a few years ago I have forgotten all the specs, I have the bookfor it since I got it new. Will sell for 1400 cash firm or???? Send contact phone number. I hate to type

^i think he uploaded the wrong pic


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

yeah that is funny, or it was a swipe at the wifey...


----------



## RRRoubaix (Jan 30, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> Now it's deleted
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Ooh! Sooooo, stolen after all...?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

In keeping with a long standing WTF tradition titled "why are bar ends so misunderstood?" I present for your consideration, bar ends clamped to...

...aero bars!

WTF!!!!!!!!!

Nishiki Olympic


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

All I see is a faux dearhead that should be mounted on a wall. Have to admit, one hell of a conversation piece.

"That's a 8-point WTF I bagged in jerkwater"


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

^lol..

1985 PK Ripper bmx - $2000 (Vancouver)










1985 SE PK Ripper frame and fork this is the only year with the this frame style and the only year with the vertical SE stamp on the landing gear fork! SE big boy power wings handle bar, chrome tuff neck stem, Suntour headset lock, Redline 401 single pinch flight cranks with sealed baring bottom bracket, JP pro round pedals, DC MX900 brakes and DC Tech 3 lever, SR Laprade seat post, Kashmax aero seat, Araya 7x with Susuze hubs, Mitsubishi rainbow label comp3 tires.. With OG pad set..

not wtf no more i guess, just makes me think I'm in the wrong business, restoring old bikes for real money..jeez


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

DanHS said:


> View attachment 909183
> 
> $90? Yea ok... typo maybe?
> 
> Trek Mountain Bike Mint Condition


would u guys buy a stolen bike if its priced crazy low? damn


----------



## minispdrcr (May 17, 2012)

ARAYA MOUNTAIN BIKE 26 INCH

Vintage Schwinn Mountain Speed Bicycle Bike 19 5" Frame 26" Araya Rims Beautiful | eBay

I might now know much about these older bikes...but these prices just do not seem right...


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

minispdrcr said:


> ARAYA MOUNTAIN BIKE 26 INCH
> 
> Vintage Schwinn Mountain Speed Bicycle Bike 19 5" Frame 26" Araya Rims Beautiful | eBay
> 
> I might now know much about these older bikes...but these prices just do not seem right...


Yes that Schwinn in particular is out of whack. Or wacko as the case may be.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*ugly rim for $40*

schwinn S2 26 inch front wheel rusty and ugly - $40

schwinn S2 26 inch front wheel rusty and ugly



> looks rough but complete. I only have the front wheel. NO BACK WHEEL. thanks


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I sold some S2 rims for a lot of money, but yes this one seems a bit rough


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

RRRoubaix said:


> Ooh! Sooooo, stolen after all...?


Or sold? Could have been some poor college kids parents selling their **** without them knowing.. That happens more than you'd think. But yes, I'd buy a stolen bike probably. Cause I'm not gonna ask too many questions and ruin a good deal.. Otherwise, we might as well request fair market value on everything we buy, because for some reason that means it's not stolen.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Shwinn Suburban - $100*

Shwinn Suburban - $100

Shwinn Suburban



> Shwinn Suburban 1968, damaged but repairable


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

recombinant cruz bike 2010
Front wheel drive and full suspension. Might be worth the drive to try and ride it. Fun at parties, great personality.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*random bicycle frames used all kind and cheap*

Random Bicycle Frames all kind Used Cheap



> Come pick any frame from this pile, $5 each or come buy the whole lot for cheap!
> 
> You can pick any frame here and build your own bike. All kinds, Mountain, BMX, Road, Track, Fixgear, Fixie.
> 
> ...


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

5 bucks each? I'd check it out. You never know lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

ou2mame said:


> 5 bucks each? I'd check it out. You never know lol
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


A little curious about that red dual sus frame towards the top.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm wondering about the chrome one with the horizontal drop outs under the rst forks.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I see a Pacific sticker on the chrome one 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

These two won't go away, I've seen them posted almost every day:

weird looking bicycle








awesome 1960s ross banana seat bike MUST SEE








My favorite is how "negotiable" is spelled "negociable", reminds me of Black Hawk Down when the militiaman says to Durant "Then perhaps you and I, can negociate... ...Of course, you have the power to kill but not the power to negociate. In Somalia, killing _is_ negociation."


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Not craigslist, but wow....

Adroit XT Strata Mission Control MC2 Mint ?Test Miles Only Burgundy Blue | eBay

1996 Klein Adroit, rigid frame and fork. 1996 XT stuff, with centerpull (NON-V) brakes.
$8500


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

DethWshBkr said:


> Not craigslist, but wow....
> 
> Adroit XT Strata Mission Control MC2 Mint ?Test Miles Only Burgundy Blue | eBay
> 
> ...


Yeah this guy is well known in these parts...


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Stand Out This 4th of July - $75*

awesomeness



> This bike is very heavy and hard to ride. I do not recommend it for anybody under the age of 18 years of age. Helmet and pads are suggested but not required. I'm 44 years old, an experienced rider and can pretty much handle any bike you throw at me but his guy is a beast. 75% of the entire weight of the bike lies on those exaggerated forks. I hate to let it go but it's time to part with it. It was fun while it lasted...First one here with $75 can take her home. If you don't plan on riding it home, you better bring a long ass truck. This sucka is like 3 football fields longs! Call me for more details at 213-xxxxxxx


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

DethWshBkr said:


> Not craigslist, but wow....
> 
> Adroit XT Strata Mission Control MC2 Mint ?Test Miles Only Burgundy Blue | eBay
> 
> ...


Wow! I guess some of these old Kleins are treated like collectible art now?


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Big wheels, anyone?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Sent from my ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## prox68 (May 20, 2009)

*Dat Azz!*

Blue Huffy Boys Bike


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> Big wheels, anyone?


New kool aid! I'll sip


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

Rocks keep gettin taller as the dirt is gettin smaller, 32 will be a tweener when I'm rollin thirty-sixes.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

prox68 said:


> Blue Huffy Boys Bike


Joined in 2009 and this is your first post?

Anyways, that Huffy is old school and probably worth $30. Although the seat does look like a barstool.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2014)

chimpanzee00 said:


> awesomeness


Where do these guys get these seats from (see the huffy 10-sp above)?


----------



## prox68 (May 20, 2009)

I'm a late bloomer, what can I say...



Gordon Shumway said:


> Joined in 2009 and this is your first post?
> 
> Anyways, that Huffy is old school and probably worth $30. Although the seat does look like a barstool.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

prox68 said:


> I'm a late bloomer, what can I say...


What amazes me is that after 5 years you remembered your password.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Haha don't judge.. He decided to post let's thank him for his contribution

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

lewisfoto said:


> What amazes me is that after 5 years you remembered your password.


Amazed by it too. better memory than I have.
Welcome back to the mountain biking fold. Just hope your time away wasn't wasted riding on the road.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

$3000 Vintage MTB - Seems like a good deal to me!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

mayonays said:


> $3000 Vintage MTB - Seems like a good deal to me!


"This bike cost me around $3000 new in 1987, I think with depretiation $2500 is more than fair. Tires were upgraded in 1993 and still have lots of life left."

That has to be trolling, right?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

…or a joke? because I don't believe anyone would be fooled by the bike or the price.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

He is probably making fun of the other idiots who post on CL.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

_"It belongs in a museum!_"

Coast King "Sequoia"ATB 10 Speed Bike



> Perfect bike for the campus!Offered through Coast to Coast Hardware stores in 1978.Built by Huffy.ATB refers to All Terrain Bike. It's very much like a mountain bike with a few exceptions. Things like chrome everywhere,a wide, spring suspended saddle. The gum wall tires have a neat road/traction tread design.It is a very clean,rust free bike.Some paint scrapes underside from riding on a cheap bike carrier.It's a real eye catcher,a very smooth rider as well.


And weak looking cheap BMX caliper brakes...


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

and in the same vein:
Columbia Mountaire adult mountain bike

check out the blue ano rims!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Medic Zero said:


> and in the same vein:
> Columbia Mountaire adult mountain bike
> 
> check out the blue ano rims!


If those rims are Ayara then they alone would be worth the $70. Not that I'm rushing out to pick it up.


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

I call BS here, if this guy paid $650 for this you could probably sell anything to him. Though maybe that explains why he needs the money so bad.








mongoose bike mint condition

26" Mongoose Ledge Bike, 2.1 - Walmart.com


----------



## minispdrcr (May 17, 2012)

BMX style bicycle

I dont know if I would ride this...


----------



## Monkehs (Aug 8, 2014)

Not Craigslist but: vBan MTB Carbon 19inch 26erFixed Wheel Plus 1 X Free Socks. | eBay

Might not be a bad deal if you want a carbon frame but what possessed the guy to get it?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

free socks? sold.


----------



## Monkehs (Aug 8, 2014)

Th guy has a few bikes like that for sale around $400 Australian dollar,s he says it cost over $1000 to build each - doesn't sound right. The way I see it though, that's 3 opportunities to get some free Aussie socks


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

No pics of the socks?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Wanna buy a mongoose for 50 more than new? Oh yeah I do!









Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

highly moved person. looking for investors 
Yeah let me just dig out $5000 for you.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh man that dude knows what's up.. I'm gonna write him

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

if his Munny Mooving is as good as his spelling.....


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Custom built bike This has been for sale for going on probably 6 months now...It used to have pictures, and if I remember right he was asking 800. Mountain Bikes - MTB - Full Suspension Motobecane 700DS what the bike went for.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

cerpindicular said:


> highly moved person. looking for investors
> Yeah let me just dig out $5000 for you.


So i emailed him and he wants to buy bigger storage units at auctions... Lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

RALIEGH POLICE BIKE



> RALIEGH POLICE BIKE (MURRIETA)
> 
> ****STOLEN****Someone stole my Raliegh Police Bike, lights,siren and gear bag were attached. I have the serial number. It is Black with the POLICE sticker on it. The grips on the handles are very sticky. It is older approx 96-97 Please contact me if you here someone trying to sell a police bike. I am turning the serial numbers into the police.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

I found a free specialized hardrock and the guy said in the ad it would be in the alley behind his place... went by there and it was gone.....the ad is still up... i hate people that dont delete ads after stuff is gone..... I was selling a car with a blown motor on there once and someone called and asked how it ran....lol it said in BOLD print that it did not run.....gotta love it sometimes


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Come on $2950 for two old touring bikes? they are nice but&#8230;..

&#8230;.the price is actually $2950 per bike. oh gawd

Co-Motion S&S Coupled Touring Travel Bike


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

This one seller had a few decent looking bikes, but then he had these two, wtf?
GREAT DEAL! THE YARDIE REGGAE KRUIZER







Ya, Mon!
The best part is that he didn't even try to make it single speed, it was like he didn't have any good working derailluers, so just looped the chain around one cog and ring and called it done, didn't even bother changing the crankset or removing the extra rings. Maybe that's what inspired the Reggae theme.

This one mostly perplexed me because every other mtb the guy was selling had black painted wheels, but the "stealth black" repainted bike doesn't. That and the crankset that looks to be a one piece crank with 48tooth ring from a cheap BMX or cruiser.
GREAT DEAL! Next Steath Black Full Suspension Mtn Bike


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

This one's funny too, one of those crummy Jeep promo bikes. 38lbs it says, wow, how light! Also, "An excellent choice for crosscountry and X-treme." Extreme what? Extreme fatigue from lugging a heavy bouncy piece of junk around?

JEEP BICYCLE


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

lewisfoto said:


> Come on $2950 for two old touring bikes? they are nice but&#8230;..
> 
> &#8230;.the price is actually $2950 per bike. oh gawd
> 
> Co-Motion S&S Coupled Touring Travel Bike


Definitely a craigslist WTF!?


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

These Kleins sure do seem to be valuable to people. I kinda want this one just because of it's high WTF factor.
klein mantra kustom


----------



## prox68 (May 20, 2009)

More seat madness....

Men's touring bike


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

prox68 said:


> More seat madness....


More bent fork maddness


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

lewisfoto said:


> Come on $2950 for two old touring bikes? they are nice but&#8230;..
> 
> &#8230;.the price is actually $2950 per bike. oh gawd
> 
> Co-Motion S&S Coupled Touring Travel Bike


You evidently do not know of Co-Motion or their bikes. The price in that Craigslist advert is pretty good for those. Those are not mass-produced bikes, they are hand built. If you have doubts, look at the pricelist for that model: http://www.co-motion.com/pdf/americano.pdf

If you ever get a chance to go to the North American Handbuilt Bicycle Show you will see Co-Motion there as well as a horde of their contemporaries. If you never considered a hand-built bike before you certainly will lust after one once you see the bikes at that show.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

K2 Razorback Mountain Bike








Best rear suspension design ever?


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Darkness, darkness is spreading:

https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/bik/4630521168.html

Totes safe though.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Medic Zero said:


> Darkness, darkness is spreading:
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/bik/4630521168.html
> 
> Totes safe though.


It's so "special" they can't show it to you.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

one of my faves are people trying to sell a $99 walmart bike for $250 or a $179 walmart cruiser for $450....gotta love scammers


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I see a lot of mongoose fatbikes going for 450+ on cl.. I don't get it. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

cerpindicular said:


> Custom built bike This has been for sale for going on probably 6 months now...It used to have pictures, and if I remember right he was asking 800. Mountain Bikes - MTB - Full Suspension Motobecane 700DS what the bike went for.


At least this guy only wants $350 for his bad a** "custom" 700DS. Doubtful that it will ever get more than $150. 
motobecane bike


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

ou2mame said:


> I see a lot of mongoose fatbikes going for 450+ on cl.. I don't get it.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


This one retails new for $199
Fat Tire Bike: Mongoose Beast


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Clarity:
upland 18 speed mtn bike


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

This was a cool bike in the 90's, but $1700. Instead of being jealous, my friends would think I was a complete idiot.

Vintage trek Y series carbon frame mountain bike


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

Craigslist ad for Walmart GMC Denali bike..grip shifter are dead give-away. Brakes look upgraded, quality unit..double pivot? Even crank looks upgraded.

I emailed the guy, querying about the breed of the cute dog. Didn't get a reply..anyone know?

I see quite a few ads with dogs in the pic, even cute kids.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

*Pricy, but really cool frame.*

Avanti branded F1 Carbon frame (RARE!)


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

chimpanzee00 said:


> View attachment 921884
> View attachment 921885
> 
> 
> ...


The dog looks like a labradoodle puppy, a designer dog breed that is a mix of lab and poodle. They have seen a surge in popularity as pets (originally bred to be a working dog) for probably 10 years now.


----------



## Monkehs (Aug 8, 2014)

Bikemaya said:


> The dog looks like a labradoodle puppy, a designer dog breed that is a mix of lab and poodle. They have seen a surge in popularity as pets (originally bred to be a working dog) for probably 10 years now.


I came here for bikes, I leave with dog breeding trends and popularity spike information.


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/bik/4660488023.html

Interesting bike. 
$450 in Fox shock upgrades, yet the fork is a Reba with Fox stickers and the rear shock is still a Rockshox. Anyone ever seen Ritchey carbon fiber parts all with green lettering instead of their traditional color scheme?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah that's a labradoodle they're ****ing cute 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

SQUIRRELSHOOTR said:


> https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/bik/4660488023.html
> 
> Interesting bike.
> $450 in Fox shock upgrades, yet the fork is a Reba with Fox stickers and the rear shock is still a Rockshox. Anyone ever seen Ritchey carbon fiber parts all with green lettering instead of their traditional color scheme?


That seller knows all the hooks, "hate to let it go" "my loss is your gain"

If i hadn't gotten a bike recently i'd be emailing him.


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

I have found a great WTF: mountain bike

An '03 Iguana msrp is $580, bicycle blue book says at best it's worth $172. I doubt goofy carbon rims and a bunch of color matching anodized parts brings the value up by $800...
But then again it is in Brooklyn.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Specialized XC Comp

Nothing like asking more than retail for a 2008 bike. "Better Hurry"


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

This one takes first prize in the bent fork category

Peugeot Fixie with 700 flip flop wheel 56cm frame


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

DanHS said:


> These Kleins sure do seem to be valuable to people. I kinda want this one just because of it's high WTF factor.
> klein mantra kustom
> 
> View attachment 918518


OMG That's remarkable. He has a floating brake kit . . . _attached directly to a solid one-piece rear triangle._ The brake won't float at all. Its permanently fixed, negating the point of a floating brake.

Edit: Wow, checking their site, turns out that's just a kit to mount a post-mount caliper on an older bike. Looks like its only a pound or so!!!


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

Here you go:

GT Touring bicycle

The MSRP for the '95 model (that ones a little earlier), was $269. They are asking $450! I don't think interrupter levers, better than OEM tires, and some plastic fenders = +$200 to the initial price, 20 years ago! :lol:

Oh, and it's not really a touring bike, nice try though!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Not bike-related, but: CLEANING OF THE WHOLE HOUSE

"We'll pay you $13 an hour to clean the whole house. Telecommuting ok."

Huh? Does that mean I clean MY house and you'll pay me, or do I somehow use my computer at home to clean other folk's houses???


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> Not bike-related, but: CLEANING OF THE WHOLE HOUSE
> 
> "We'll pay you $13 an hour to clean the whole house. Telecommuting ok."
> 
> Huh? Does that mean I clean MY house and you'll pay me, or do I somehow use my computer at home to clean other folk's houses???


That entire add was insane. Hahaha


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Finch Platte said:


> Not bike-related, but: CLEANING OF THE WHOLE HOUSE
> 
> "We'll pay you $13 an hour to clean the whole house. Telecommuting ok."
> 
> Huh? Does that mean I clean MY house and you'll pay me, or do I somehow use my computer at home to clean other folk's houses???


" Ability to effectively communication very well...", like, better than that, or is this the bar?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

2010 Ventana x 5 Blackout Complete Bike All XTR Chris King Fox RaceFace Thomson | eBay

2010 Ventana x-5, 3x9, only $6000!!!!


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Procter said:


> 2010 Ventana x 5 Blackout Complete Bike All XTR Chris King Fox RaceFace Thomson | eBay
> 
> 2010 Ventana x-5, 3x9, only $6000!!!!
> 
> View attachment 929501


Cool bike, but probably the same reason it's been sitting in the shop for 4+ years.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

$49 for an old $1.49 tube


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

the-one1 said:


> $49 for an old $1.49 tube
> 
> View attachment 930185


Okay, that one takes the cake!

Yokata Terminator for $125:

Yokota Terminator (Excellent)


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Medic Zero said:


> Okay, that one takes the cake!
> 
> Yokata Terminator for $125:
> 
> Yokota Terminator (Excellent)


Not familiar with the brand, but looks like it's in good shape, maybe descent component spec., I'd want to get at least $100 out of it myself.


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes that looks like its worth the 125.... Despite the brand looks like a classic frame deaign with decent components

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

shoal said:


> Yes that looks like its worth the 125.... Despite the brand looks like a classic frame deaign with decent components
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it looks a LOT like a Nishiki Alien, which were quite pricey back in the day. Interesting design, looks like it'd get the rear derailleur a little up and out of the way for off-road action.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Medic Zero said:


> Yeah, it looks a LOT like a Nishiki Alien, which were quite pricey back in the day. Interesting design, looks like it'd get the rear derailleur a little up and out of the way for off-road action.


On the other hand, it also looks just like a Haro Extreme that I literally had to give away, although it wasn't in riding condition.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Shane5001 said:


> On the other hand, it also looks just like a Haro Extreme that I literally had to give away, although it wasn't in riding condition.


I was going to say the same thing. I think my Haro frame finally got scrapped.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Now back to the WTFs

Its Vintage and completely restored

Vintage 3 wheeler bike

The WTF is the price tag


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah the fat bike thing is kinda over...


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

the fork is backward


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

OregonXC said:


> the fork is backward


Sorry I thought you posted it because it was a crappy bike, I mean you can get fat bikes at Walmart...


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> Sorry I thought you posted it because it was a crappy bike, I mean you can get fat bikes at Walmart...


No worries. It looks like a crappy bike with a backward fork. Bet it rides crappy like that too


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

lewisfoto said:


> Now back to the WTFs
> 
> Its Vintage and completely restored
> 
> ...


That seat is completely pimp, I wonder if he would ship it.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like a quick steering bike...Mens bicycle in good condition


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> Looks like a quick steering bike...Mens bicycle in good condition


Must have been assembled by Walmart staff


----------



## mrawesome234100 (Aug 16, 2014)

Great description, I'll buy it!
Bike


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

mrawesome234100 said:


> Great description, I'll buy it!
> Bike


Sadly, that is so common, that I usually don't think anything of it. WTF indeed, though.


----------



## socallush (Dec 3, 2005)

*Suspension Post on a full suspesion DBR Sold!*


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

According to these, a V-link 1.2, which was only made in 98, was $900 MSRP. So the seller put $1500 into a $900 bike?

1998 Diamondback V-Link 1.2 - BikePedia

1998 Diamondback V-Link 1.2 - New and Used Bike Value


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Like New Full Suspension Mountain Bike

Schwinn Bike.

and we have a had increase of 90's treks and specialized bikes being sold for 200-300


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

I thought I had a long handlebar stem on my 2003 Giant xc bike, wtf is on that Schwinn??? Like 160mm?

And speaking of overvalued 90's bikes:
http://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/4742574472.htm


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

cerpindicular said:


> Like New Full Suspension Mountain Bike
> 
> Schwinn Bike.
> 
> and we have a had increase of 90's treks and specialized bikes being sold for 200-300


That's funny, a local kid was selling that same frame for $60, stating that it was Specialized. I searched everywhere and couldn't find model/year, asked him how he knew that it was Specialized, "my friend told me so." Anyhow, it was on craigs for prob >year.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

mountain bike another old $700 bikes direct bike

Trek Mountain Bike


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Anybody want an overpriced Fisher 293?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I like that you have that tab open - how to take a screenshot.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

TenSpeed said:


> I like that you have that tab open - how to take a screenshot.


New to Windows 8.....much simpler.


----------



## Wittgenstein's Ghost (Oct 4, 2014)

This isn't a bike WTF, but it's hilarious nonetheless. This of course isn't from my local Craigslist....it made rounds on the net a couple years back.


----------



## rndmrdr (Nov 10, 2011)

used on CL $800

High end mountain bike with suspension (second hand bought)

new on ebay $155

Huffy DS 3 21 SPD 26" Mens Dual Suspension Mountain Bike 26843 Authorized Dealer | eBay


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

rndmrdr said:


> used on CL $800
> 
> High end mountain bike with suspension (second hand bought)
> 
> ...


And you will probably get one from eBay with the fork installed the right way. I wouldn't pay $55 for that bike let alone $155.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Went a little crazy with the paint......and just because a road wheel/tire fits, does not mean a 29" wheel/tire will fit.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

cerpindicular said:


> Like New Full Suspension Mountain Bike
> 
> Schwinn Bike.
> 
> and we have a had increase of 90's treks and specialized bikes being sold for 200-300


I knew it would pop back up. 
Specialized mtn bike


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

26 in titanium moutain bike..
All that titanium goodness for only a buck-fifty? High-end...


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

CADALLIC AM-2.7 26" MEN'S MOUNTAIN BIKE
Ever wanted to own a cadillac? Well here's a great opportunity!









I really like this picture with the weed eater behind the wheel







THIS IS LIKE NEW SO WHY PAY $ FULL RETAIL PRICE
WHEN YOU CAN GET THIS ONE FOR A LOT LESS 
MAKE US AN OFFER IN PERSON AT THE STORE CASH IN HAND IS ALWAYS CONSIDERED *
** CHECK OUT OUR STORE AND OTHER LISTING FOR MORE ITEMS**
********** GREAT PRICES ON ALL KINDS OF STUFF ************
******** GREAT LAYAWAY PLAN 0% INTEREST 0% *********
******* PLUS WE BUY GOLD , SILVER , GIFT CARDS ********
************AND ALL KINDS OF STUFF **************

Good all around bike for Dj, DH, Freeride, or all mountain. The bike is black, comes with Nixon forks with 6 inches travel and a manitou rear shock with 4 inches travel and a mixture of lightweight but robust components, this bicycle can handle any trail situation comfortably and efficiently. A Full suspension Mountain bike with 6" of front and 4-6". Look at the pictures and decide for Yourself if this is the bike for you

********** COME SEE US AT PAWN PRO'S **********
************ 6127-15 ST E BRADENTON ************
************* OR CALL show contact info ************
************** HOURS 10AM -- 5PM *************
************** CLOSED SUN & WED ************


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

41ants said:


> CADALLIC AM-2.7 26" MEN'S MOUNTAIN BIKE
> Ever wanted to own a cadillac? Well here's a great opportunity!
> 
> Good all around bike for Dj, DH, Freeride, or all mountain. The bike is black, comes with Nixon forks with 6 inches travel and a manitou rear shock with 4 inches travel and a mixture of lightweight but robust components, this bicycle can handle any trail situation comfortably and efficiently. A Full suspension Mountain bike with 6" of front and 4-6". Look at the pictures and decide for Yourself if this is the bike for you
> ...


Someone would buy it for the Nixon fork at the right price.


----------



## DanHS (May 27, 2014)

Another ripoff seller trying to sell a Walmart fatbike for twice it's retail price. What is it with people selling these things for $500+ ? I'd flag it, but then again if you're too stupid to type it into Google and find it at Walmart and target for $250, then you deserve to be ripped off.

26 inch Mongoose Dolmite Fat tire Mountain Bike


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've seen that one I'm in long Island.. There was a guy in queens selling a beast for a year for like 400 bucks lol


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I hope this guy is not running that on a fixed cog, but on the other hand it would be very entertaining to watch.

CLEAN MOTORIZED FIXIE BIKE


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

That Santa Cruz is a nice bike


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Mongoose Ledge2.1 Mountain Bike only 5 bucks more then it cost through walmarts website. Sadly this means their pricing is getting better. I wish I had a camera last time I was at a pawn shop they had a old beat walmart genesis full squish tagged as specialized for 325 and argued with me till i showed them the one decal whoever stripped the frame missed.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

laherna said:


>


Can you post a real link to this, i'm interested.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

thegweed said:


> Can you post a real link to this, i'm interested.


It has sold


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Mountain Bike. and its back lol

Custom Painted Mongoose ...really


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

BMX Cruiser a wtf at first then i opened looked at the bike then did some checking. No idea they had a high end race bike and it was actually pretty sweet..at least to me.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: BMX Cruiser*



> Would like to get 45,000 for it but I think a more realistic price is 500.00 OBO.


That's quite a difference between what he'd like and what he'll accept! Must be desperate. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2014)

80Pro-Line said:


> That's quite a difference between what he'd like and what he'll accept! Must be desperate. :lol:


Still maintain that "Friends don't let friends ride Huffys."


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

how about a amazon wtf? Vestil PAIL-SQ-35-W Square Plastic Pail with Snap Lid and Handle, 3.5 gallon Capacity, White, Case of 240: Drum And Pail Lids: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats about $18 per bucket


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

that still seems nuts...its a bucket...i just bought a 5 gallon round one for like 5 bucks at the store the other day


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

cerpindicular said:


> BMX Cruiser a wtf at first then i opened looked at the bike then did some checking. No idea they had a high end race bike and it was actually pretty sweet..at least to me.


I remember back in the mid to late 90's when I was bmx'in, I had a Huffy catalog with some very nice rides. I ended up going with a Diamondback. The name is so tainted that it would be a really tough re-sale regardless of how nice it is. Like trying to sale an older Schwinn.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Huffy does make some nice stuff but yeah their name is 100% garbage. I had a huffy race bike in the 90s and loved it but I got made fun of for riding it everywhere I went lol.. It just pushed me to go faster. I had other bikes but I liked the novelty of beating someone on a "huffy"


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Whacked said:


> Thats about $18 per bucket


That's still pretty high, I paid about 40 dollars for 5 (with lids) a couple of years ago. I really wanted orange ones instead of white food service ones or kitty litter ones. My price included shipping across the country.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

So it's raining in PHX right now and I'm bored outta my a$$. Anyhoo, found this little gem perusing C/L and words can't even begin to describe it.

Link: Risse Bigfoot on a Gary Fisher Level Betty

Screenshot (in case someone actually buys this thing):


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

It's in good condition

1930's STREAMLINE TRICYCLE


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

deke505 said:


> It's in good condition
> 
> 1930's STREAMLINE TRICYCLE
> 
> View attachment 947602


Mother-in-law has one of those in the garden, may not be there in the spring if that one sells...


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

MTBeing said:


> So it's raining in PHX right now and I'm bored outta my a$$. Anyhoo, found this little gem perusing C/L and words can't even begin to describe it.


Now I guess it is an unstable Betty


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Here's a good one -->

I Need Help/I've Got Things For Sale/I Can't Follow Simple Instruction - $200000 (((Don't Know-Can't Read a Map)))

Flag away idiots- I'll ask Santa to bring y'all a sense of humor for Christmas!!

Hello, I'm a single parent of six kids (some may not be mine but I'm not sure- I can't remember all the men I've slept with). Christmas is almost here and I need help. My food stamps and welfare will just not allow us to have the holiday we would like. If anyone would like to donate food, a house, a couple of cars, perhaps some jewelry, I would greatly appreciate it. Free Christmas decorations would be good too. Also, my kids really want a pony, so if you've got one you could donate, that would be great. Of course, we'll need land, a barn, food for it, etc.
I also have things for sale and I figured the best place to sell them was on the "Wanted" section. They're basically crap and way overpriced, but, well, I am a single parent so your charity is sort of owed to me.
Did I mention that I lost my leg recently? It's strange, really. Once I hit 478 lbs and had to make the kids bring me all of my snacks because I couldn't fit into the kitchen, it just got all weird and the doctor at the free clinic had to take it off. I wanted to see if I could sell it on Craig's List so I could get a few cartons of 305s, but they wouldn't let me bring it home. I'm pretty sure Obama had something to do with that because he is a Commie, Socialist little *****. And now, apparently, he loves the Castros more than freedom. Bastard. Not like it wasn't MY leg after all, right?!
Anyway, I digress. If you've got something free, please give it to me. Obviously, I can't come get it, so you must deliver it, hook/ set it up, etc.
Any help is greatly appreciated. Oh yes, lest I forget- God Bless!


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

15 sp Harley Davidson mountain bicycle,made by Harley Davidson
He actually came down in price. For months it was listed at $450


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Whacked said:


> View attachment 949796
> 
> 15 sp Harley Davidson mountain bicycle,made by Harley Davidson
> He actually came down in price. For months it was listed at $450


"it's in perfect shape"!!!!!


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Same frame on craigslist in my area, Fuji.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

MTBeing said:


> So it's raining in PHX right now and I'm bored outta my a$$. Anyhoo, found this little gem perusing C/L and words can't even begin to describe it.
> 
> Link: Risse Bigfoot on a Gary Fisher Level Betty
> 
> ...


Why not make a his/hers pair of awesomeness...

Harley davidson bicyle - $100

used Harley davidson mountain disc brakes bicyle 24" tires good condition please contact [email protected]



















Which way is this thing headed anyway?


----------



## paxy (Apr 6, 2012)

They had me at siren

http://stgeorge.craigslist.org/bik/4808619568.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Ha! That damn thing needs two kickstands. :skep:









Comes with everything except air in the front tire.


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

Huffy infinity - $20

Huffy infinity bike gears don't work but works good 30 obo call or text justin










"gears don't work but works good"

Well, which is it? :skep:


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

80Pro-Line said:


> Ha! That damn thing needs two kickstands. :skep:
> 
> View attachment 950935
> 
> ...


Well of course. It has two sets of bars with two mirrors, 2 cup holders, and two sets of pegs. Why not put on two kickstands? I'm sure if the guy could've added a second seat, he would've.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

100 pages in and this thread is still delivering the goods...great job everyone. I get happy when I see there's a new post here.


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

gravity fat bike from BD, a little overpriced?


and this..


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah, considering those gravity bikes are 500 new, and just add 150 for those tires.


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

The bullit is 4200 new.. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not a great find but but description is hilarious being a Trek fitted the same was $600 new. And being frames are not exactly easy to find in US, had more several reports over last year of Trek marlin and Wahoo 29ers being stolen, this screams stolen frame swap. 2012 marking I own came fitted EXACT same way new.

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/4825799380.html

Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok so you have a bike and it may be stolen and you want to be real subtle about it and all so you get the BRIGHTEST can of orange spray paint and you cover the WHOLE F***N THING. Nice!

26" unknow mountain bicycle bike


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

I can ID that bike. It's a Peanuts brand Great Pumpkin.


Good grief...


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

this is more like a wtH, but i love the reason for selling, and is that a marzocchi sticker on his rockshox fork?









2013 Trek 29er Mamba Hydraulic Brakes


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

OK, I admit that it's been a steep learning curve being away from bikes for as long as I've been. All the strange names that marketing departments have assigned to components and even some of the components themselves seem out of the ordinary to me. I'm getting there but for the life of me, I cannot figure out how these bolt up and if these are even of decent quality. Anyone?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

80Pro-Line said:


> OK, I admit that it's been a steep learning curve being away from bikes for as long as I've been. All the strange names that marketing departments have assigned to components and even some of the components themselves seem out of the ordinary to me. I'm getting there but for the life of me, I cannot figure out how these bolt up and if these are even of decent quality. Anyone?


The sport is a lot more dangerous now, maybe some of us are just plain chicken.


----------



## paxy (Apr 6, 2012)

I think you hook their talons to your helmet for a bit o lift


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

lewisfoto said:


> Ok so you have a bike and it may be stolen and you want to be real subtle about it and all so you get the BRIGHTEST can of orange spray paint and you cover the WHOLE F***N THING.


Orange Fitness has this douchy advertising tactic where everytime they are about to open a new gym they litter the neighborhood with stupid orange bikes - chained to trees, street signs, bus stops, etc. When they did it around here there were dozens of those ugly things scattered all over.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Not really a WTF but I know these are kinda rare and funky. 









Carbon Fiber GT Mountain Bike/Commuter $400
https://flagstaff.craigslist.org/bik/4812759551.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

*Keep Away From Children!*

Quantum Xfinity Bike BEAUTIFUL!!! - $350









_Get that late Christmas present you or a loved one wanted. This is a Quantum Xfinity model #6061 Candy Apple Red aluminum 27 inch adjustible with padded seat 21 speeds never used. 99% flawless. Very minor scratches on front frame(see pics). I recieved this last year and had hand surgery so it's been sitting in garage covered. Retail on this bike is over 700.00 dollars. I'm asking 350.00 obo. You must see this bike for yourself. The pictures don't do it justice. The serial number is still very clear no issues at all. great condition! This is for a serious rider not a childs bike! Serious inquries only PLEASE. You are welcome to come see for yourself. Thank you. _

I was unfamiliar with this (obviously) high-end manufacturer, so I invested countless fractions of seconds googling it only to find you can buy it brand new from the manufacturer for $299. I always wonder with these guys just how long it takes for reality to sink in for them?

2014 Infinity Quantum - Infinity Cycleworks

And here's the actual post URL: Quantum Xfinity Bike BEAUTIFUL!!!

AM.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Attacking Mid said:


> Quantum Xfinity Bike BEAUTIFUL!!! - $350
> 
> View attachment 952621
> 
> ...


If only I was a SERIOUS rider.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

lamar83 said:


> Not really a WTF but I know these are kinda rare and funky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the most desirable MTB's of it's day and he purchased it to use as a _commuter_

I'd buy it, if I lived in the states, just to have a piece of history like that!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Kiwiplague said:


> One of the most desirable MTB's of it's day and he purchased it to use as a _commuter_
> 
> I'd buy it, if I lived in the states, just to have a piece of history like that!


I wouldn't.....I had 3 of them. After the 1st 2, broke, I sold the last one.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Trek mountain bike XL with Deore XT This has been listed off and on for about a year now it started at 500 dropped to 100 now its back up to 250


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

Drum Brake

This guy reposts this thing every few days. I so badly want to respond to him and tell him, Dude, maybe you should try eBay and with a more thorough description of what in the world this thing is. Nobody's going to buy this thing on our local CL forum.

AM.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Attacking Mid said:


> Drum Brake
> 
> This guy reposts this thing every few days. I so badly want to respond to him and tell him, Dude, maybe you should try eBay and with a more thorough description of what in the world this thing is. Nobody's going to buy this thing on our local CL forum.
> 
> AM.


You could build a bike to ride down Pikes Peak with that brake, just like the ones going down Haleakalah on Maui.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

mtnbikej said:


> I wouldn't.....I had 3 of them. After the 1st 2, broke, I sold the last one.


Oh, I wouldn't ride it, I'd just look at it and drool :arf:

I know that they were a bit on the fragile side, but when they were released they were just so amazing looking compared to anything else I'd seen up till then.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

cjsb said:


> You could build a bike to ride down Pikes Peak with that brake, just like the ones going down Haleakalah on Maui.


Yeah, that would be great for a klunker build. I don't know about $90, but i'm interested.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Specialized 24 BURNING-MAN Bike, New low price $199
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bop/4821118212.html









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

how about ebay WTF? $1,000 for a 10 year old bike that's been run over.








Cannondale Prophet Bike? Opposite Of Excellent Shape, No Shocks, No Warranty. Run over by truck. Not sure anything is salvageable. Looks as if it would turn left very quickly. Serious offers only. If I box it, I'll throw it on a box no packing, like it would make a difference. Front wheel might be the only thing that works. Great for wall art.

Cannondale Prophet Bike Opposite of Excellent Shape No Shocks No Warranty | eBay


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Looks like as it would turn left very quickly.  I lost it.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

lamar83 said:


> Not really a WTF but I know these are kinda rare and funky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually one of those got stolen from Seattle very recently. I'll have to see if the poster on CL still has their warning about it being stolen and show them this.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh yeah I saw someone post about this bike being stolen somewhere I think in a facebook group.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> Oh yeah I saw someone post about this bike being stolen somewhere I think in a facebook group.


Seattle CL ad was still up about theirs being stolen, I've sent them the link to the posting in Flagstaff. Seems unlikely, but if it is theirs, I hope they get it back.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I wish I remember where I saw it but you got them it has to be the same dude


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> Yeah I wish I remember where I saw it but you got them it has to be the same dude


The posting I saw was on Seattle's Craigslist, but it looks like they are out of the Wenatchee (eastern Washington) area.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

cjsb said:


> You could build a bike to ride down Pikes Peak with that brake, just like the ones going down Haleakalah on Maui.


I did the Haleakalah ride. It was awesome! 14 miles of downhill road riding with less than a mile of pedaling. And yeah, they had those drum brakes on the bikes.

Here's something I found. They could've at least had a decent beer:


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

there was a few of those for sale here a while back think they started at like 500 was pretty funny


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Saladin said:


> I did the Haleakalah ride. It was awesome! 14 miles of downhill road riding with less than a mile of pedaling. And yeah, they had those drum brakes on the bikes.


FYI, those of us who live on Maui aren't so enamored with (the majority of) the Haleakala downhillers...


----------



## GreenMason (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm thinking about offing him an extra c-note for the mop bucket of PVC fittings!








https://norfolk.craigslist.org/bik/4816910603.html


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

whodaphuck said:


> FYI, those of us who live on Maui aren't so enamored with (the majority of) the Haleakala downhillers...


I wouldn't imagine so. It'd still do it again given the opportunity though, just with my own bike at my own pace off road.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

View attachment 956659


Am I just missing something? Seems a bit high to me.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Fuzzwardo said:


> View attachment 956659
> 
> 
> Am I just missing something? Seems a bit high to me.


Yeah, it is high.....because retail on that bike new was $978.99

1999 GT XCR-4000 - BikePedia


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

mtnbikej said:


> Yeah, it is high.....because retail on that bike new was $978.99
> 
> 1999 GT XCR-4000 - BikePedia


That is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

*Why?*



> $500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay? How long will a 29er hold up for DJ?


----------



## Wittgenstein's Ghost (Oct 4, 2014)

18 SPEED SHIMANO SYSTEM ALL TERRAIN ROAD MASTER BIKE PERFECT CONDITION

This guy started at $150! How about a 1990s RoadMaster -- a bike that probably sold for $85 brand new -- for a mere $150? This bike is worth $35 at most.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Mountain bike for sale. sweet deal on genesis

Specialized Bicycle this bike has been for sale for months now and has gone from 300 to 150 price changes every few days.


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

*TREK 4300 - $500 (19th & Uintah)*
















TREK 4300 mountain bike with front and back disc brakes, two single water bottle holders, and aero arm bars. Bike is great on trails and on the road. Unfortunately I blew my knee out a while ago and am no longer able to ride. Asking $500 obo.


----------



## Wittgenstein's Ghost (Oct 4, 2014)

switchie said:


> View attachment 958662
> 
> View attachment 958663
> 
> ...


Switchie, that posting does say "obo"....so you may be able to haggle him down to $475 and have a deal! Don't you know that aero bars are easily worth about $300?


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

And the custom front wheel, inverted standard, simply adds value.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

switchie said:


> And the custom front wheel, inverted standard, simply adds value.


What in the heck? I'd expect that from a Wal-mart bike, but this had to come from a shop, no?


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^ Now we know why he can't ride.

sent by dixie cup/string


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

^ isn't that the new way of riding.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Rare Huffy Metaloid XL BMX (1 of 300) kill it with fire before it breeds....that thing is fugly


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

cerpindicular said:


> Rare Huffy Metaloid XL BMX (1 of 300) kill it with fire before it breeds....that thing is fugly


Holy crap! :eekster:

























Too bad they polluted the earth with 300 of these abominations. On the other hand, good thing they _only_ made 300 of these things.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ you weren't kiddin', these aren't mtb, but perhaps they should be linked to the ugly mtb thread in passion.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

80Pro-Line said:


> Holy crap! :eekster:
> 
> View attachment 959442
> 
> ...


Sort of looks like an Ellsworth Joker was bred with a plastic milk crate.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Wittgenstein's Ghost (Oct 4, 2014)

Anyone up for a Fuji Sunfire? How about a 1995 version? It's rigid, presumably chromoly, and can be yours for the low, low price of $350. The best part is that it retailed for $250 brand new!

Fuji Sunfire, 26 Inch, 21 Speed, 17" Frame, "Complete Tune-Up" -$350.















Call show contact info PLEASE NO TEXTING, thanks in advance.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

old southern owl free owl...lol


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Rocky Mountain RM9 downhill competition mountain bike ugly and from 2002...I lol'd but that may be the meds from surgery lol


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

cerpindicular said:


> Rocky Mountain RM9 downhill competition mountain bike ugly and from 2002...I lol'd but that may be the meds from surgery lol


oh my my my....


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Cash Only*


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

An endo like that, there's probably a crack at the head tube as well.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

switchie said:


> View attachment 958662
> 
> View attachment 958663
> 
> ...


I get tired of all the "injury forces sale stories." Don't mean to sound like an a**, but in reality, that bike is probably better therapy on that knee than walking on it.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Shane5001 said:


> I get tired of all the "injury forces sale stories." Don't mean to sound like an a**, but in reality, that bike is probably better therapy on that knee than walking on it.


I'd be more worried about the fact of the forks have been being ridden backwards. That guy is obviously a total moron.


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)

I've never seen one of these before:


----------



## Wittgenstein's Ghost (Oct 4, 2014)

How about an 80's Ross Hi-Tech for a mere $625?









This vintage 1980's Ross bike is a true "barn find." It has been in storage for years and is in great shape. It has Shimano shifters. Frame center to top measures 24". Top tube measures 23". 26" wheels.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Again it may be the pain killers talking but is anyone else as amused as I am at all the "barn find" bikes that pop up now?


----------



## mjydrafter (Aug 20, 2014)

Sgraffite said:


> I've never seen one of these before:
> View attachment 963332


That's kind of cool, but I wonder what, a big difference in rider's individual weight, might make for handling?

I'm picturing Laurel & Hardy going around in circles...


----------



## Wittgenstein's Ghost (Oct 4, 2014)

This is possibly the best Craigslist WTF I've ever found....a 2001 Hardrock for $800! The best part is the "first come, first served" line -- as though there might be such demand.

Specilized mountain bike - $800









Blue aluminum "Hard Rock" Specialized bike. 60cm frame size. Works perfectly. Just had a tune up and got new tires, tubes, and rim strips. The bike is selling for $1000 on the Internet so it is priced to sell. First come, first will get the bike.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/4885880033.html

Had to share this one. The fact he's been riding it hard. Second pic is of a race the local club im with put on.

THEN SELLING FOR NEW PRICE!

Kinda felt bad posting it but trying to screw ppl that bad ain't right. Hell in the right frame size for what the bikes actually worth now I would probably buy it for a cheap fatty to beat up.


----------



## Sgraffite (Oct 6, 2014)

mjydrafter said:


> That's kind of cool, but I wonder what, a big difference in rider's individual weight, might make for handling?
> 
> I'm picturing Laurel & Hardy going around in circles...


It seems a quite sketchy to me. You'd have to coordinate steering for starters which would be funny depending on weight difference like you mentioned. If one person loses footing on the pedals while the other keeps going does it turn into a calf blender?


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Check out this beast, since we're on double bikes.

very interesting 1970's Tandem type bicycle setup. Both bikes are Vintage Ross bikes and the attachment is made by a Company Called Gandy.. The bikes will need tires and one a seat both both bikes are in really great shape otherwise.. 300 cash or trade for a good running stihl or Husqvarna Chainsaw.. Please email, text or call if you are interested..


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

I've got a chain saw to trade.


----------



## sbgobiger (Nov 1, 2012)

*Bike Comedy*

santabarbara.craigslist.org/bik/4874438623.h

Check out this 14sp triple with sweet lugged fork. :madman:


----------



## Eatingvirginia (Apr 28, 2014)

Definitely a wtf for me!








Frame / Size / Year:
1988 DiamondBack Formula One. Not really a BMX, or a road bike, but badass and twitchy. 34" wheelbase 
Fork / Headset:
Original Fork, Shimano 600 headset 
Rear Wheel / Hub / Rim / Tire:
Shimano Capreo laced 2x NDS 4x DS to Sun CR-18, with Randor 'Freestyle' disc cover, Odyssey Frequency G P-lyte 1.75" folding tire 
Crankset / Bottom Bracket:
Shimano Deore XT 170mm cranks, 600 or Dura-Ace bottom bracket 
Saddle / Seat Post:
Control Tech (internal brace) post, Super Turbo saddle (for some reason way more comfy than a Turbo) 
Pedals / Chain:
Chopped and sharpened SR MTP-110 pedals (brutal), SRAM 9 speed chain 
Shifters / Derailers:
Shimano Deore 9 speed pods, Old School Deore Front, RSX short cage in back 
Brakes / Brake Levers:
Black Shimano front brake, black Dia-Compe Rear (would have come with a roller rear), Avid levers 
Gearing / Chainring / Misc.:
Sugino 51t/Vuelta 60t up front, Shimano Capreo 9-10-11-13-15-17-20-23-26 in back 
Suspension:
This is still a rough ride 
Bike is fast and 2Brutal, formula one bikes were conceived in 1988 as a 'new sport' within BMX, Shimano signed on to develop a 6 speed SIS drivetrain and a roller brake for the rear, and many of these bikes came with huge single biopace chain rings with guards on each side to keep the chain on. A race circuit was set up, and a number of manufacturers signed up to make similar bikes, some of which areiamondBack's 'Formula One'
PRICE: $5000.00 I already have one Offer of $2600.00!!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

This thread is useless if you post just the CG links. Post the picture. Links expire and you can't see anything later.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Bad idea to rehab that bike.


----------



## mammothpunks (Apr 30, 2006)

*Looks flexy*

Interesting Craigslist find. Burners.....

Https://reno.craigslist.org/bik/4918395261.html


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Okayyy


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks like a fun bike. For a $100 it would be fun to use for a week.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Faux fur chaps are recommended


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Great for wheelies! In fact at rest it looks like it's wheelying...


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats a sweet rear shock.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Ooo! I'm only 15 minutes from Cary. Lemme jump right on that sweet Rockhopper deal! I mean, Rock Shox XC 28! That's like top of the line stuff, right? And that 120mm looking front rotor! Imagine the downhill possibilities!

The weird Burning Man bike is cool though! I think I could get $100 worth of fun and conversation out of that if I rode down the greenway with it.

This is an Amazon find and not a bike, but....


----------



## 80Pro-Line (Dec 3, 2014)

mammothpunks said:


> Interesting Craigslist find. Burners.....
> 
> Https://reno.craigslist.org/bik/4918395261.html


Just capturing this one for future giggles.









Burning Man Transformer Bike

"Burner Bike. Bike will drop down into a chopper when weight is shifted to the rear. Dual heavy duty strut rear suspension and extended front fork. Paypal accepted from out of state buyers. Will hold bike till burning man at No Charge."


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

When it absolutely has to fit... In all fairness says for "parts repair...", great photos...








(custom 9 to 12mm work provided)

*"Please be advised this was a Front 1 1/8 Straight non tapered threathless steering tube that was used for a 12mm axle. It has been cut 1 1/2" from original there is 8.8" of Steering tube With Star Nut Included Already. It has been adjusted with a grinder for proper fitment. The Drop out on the LEFT SIDE as a Crack 80-90 Percent through. This Fork was out of the box for three days and riden less than 5 miles when noticed there has been a crack. This fork can be used for parts or one can replace the lower legs and you have a brand new fork.

This a ROCKSHOX XC 32 2015 MODEL... "
*









2015 RockShox CX 32 1 1 8"Threadless Straight Used Once for Parts or Repair | eBay


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Hm. I wonder why it cracked.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Saladin said:


> Hm. I wonder why it cracked.


Manufacturing error? Try the warranty claim


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

> This Fork was out of the box for three days and riden less than 5 miles when noticed there has been a crack.


Typical SRAM QA nowadays. Unbelievable! Why can't they make a proper fork that can be hacked away and not crack!!!:madman:


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

> It has been adjusted with a grinder for proper fitment


LMAO, adjusted. What a tool.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sad part is, it's not that bad for the price just for the upper with solo-air. Buy a used lower from an older model, swap seals, go to town. I just wonder about the "ridden less than 5 miles".


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2015)

Jamis Elite Road Bike
This will probably get pulled quickly, but I'm a little confused about the "anti-gay alarm".


----------



## mammothpunks (Apr 30, 2006)

I've heard of truing wheels, but how do you true tires?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Forster said:


> I'm a little confused about the "anti-gay alarm".


The double-negative makes it even more mysterious. Is it a homophobic alarm, or is it an alarm for homophobia? Depending on the potential buyer, that distinction could be pretty important.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Forster said:


> Jamis Elite Road Bike
> This will probably get pulled quickly, but I'm a little confused about the "anti-gay alarm".


Already pulled. Best to grab a screen shot so the crazy ads can live forever here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2015)

Klurejr said:


> Already pulled. Best to grab a screen shot so the crazy ads can live forever here.


 Good point. Especially when you call someone out in your reply to their ad.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's an awesome $35,000 dollar "tactical" MTB:

M-TIT ( Two-wheeled Interceptor, Tactical )

I think this one wins!


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

smilinsteve said:


> I think this one wins!


That's chock full of win. I think somebody hit the dispensary before writing that.

Here's another local gem. Never underestimate a little ******* ingenuity.

View attachment 972140


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

smilinsteve said:


> Here's an awesome $35,000 dollar "tactical" MTB:
> 
> M-TIT ( Two-wheeled Interceptor, Tactical )
> 
> I think this one wins!


Could be a typo in the price or just messing with spammers.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Could be a typo in the price or just messing with spammers.


It is made by Lockheed Martin, so makes complete sense. As does the rear facing missile flag.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

grandsalmon said:


> It is made by Lockheed Martin, so makes complete sense. As does the rear facing missile flag.


And those windspeed and directional sensors on the handlebars don't come cheap!


----------



## univegaVintage (Jan 27, 2015)

*folding bike*

I saw an ad that was entitled "Folding Bike For Sale". It was a mountain bike with the front wheel severely bent. Looks like someone had crashed it. Must have been tongue-and-cheek. I hope the seller didnt really think it was a folding bike, but who knows.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2015)

Not from CL but still a WTF from MTBR. Sure it's a typo. Tires won't cost that much until we have a tire that splits the difference between 27.5 and 29.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

This thing is sweet. 21" wheels AND dick brakes. Totally worth $2500.









specialized bike frame m4 bike


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

ljsmith said:


> This thing is sweet. 21" wheels AND dick brakes. Totally worth $2500.
> 
> View attachment 973521
> 
> ...


all they need is the dick seat.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

ljsmith said:


> This thing is sweet. 21" wheels AND dick brakes. Totally worth $2500.
> 
> View attachment 973521
> 
> ...


What sort of serious competition does he envisage with this level (and age) of the equipment on that thing?? Not to mention having to buy cranks, pedals, a chain and grips, which is all going to massively add dollars.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

I wish dick brakes were oe on all Specialized.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

That add is so full of win.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Update, only a thou now!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

^ the ad feels like a Kia commercial on the radio but otherwise it is a reasonable (albeit overpriced) bike. I like retro steel frames.


----------



## Wittgenstein's Ghost (Oct 4, 2014)

MiniTrail said:


> one of the more obnoxious regulars on my local cl calls himself ~The BikeGuru~.
> 
> probably an OK guy but his ads drive me nuts
> 
> Marin "Bear Valley" is DONE & READY to RIDE!! ;~}!


I wonder how many shift keys per year that guy goes through. ^--()!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

half_man_half_scab said:


> I wish dick brakes were oe on all Specialized.


Well, the dick components on Specialized bikes attract dick-specific riders. We are a very particular bunch that sometimes upgrade to the SWorks stuff specifically for the French Tickler that's included.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Wonder how much he paid for this pos...


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

$4500 msrp, yikes... http://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchListingDetail.aspx?id=78614&make=933&model=47786


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

ncfisherman said:


> Wonder how much he paid for this pos...
> 
> View attachment 974956


Did not know that you can still get elastomers for these forks, might have to resurrect mine.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Mens new cycling shorts for 15 bucks I may just have to grab these shorts lol


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

MiniTrail said:


> saw one of these turds on CL. The usual old bike, zero depreciation kind. Nothing that crazy for craigslist. Guy posted this link for more details and that's where things go wtf.
> 
> "Downhill / Freeride Mountain Bike"
> "The entire bike weighs in at 30.3 pounds. This is 8.50 pounds lighter than the average downhill / freeride bike."
> ...


Scroll down the "Review and Compare Similar Models" LOL


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

the-one1 said:


> Scroll down the "Review and Compare Similar Models" LOL


Yeah, just saw a thread on here the other day...dude couldn't decide between the Kona Precept and the Motobecane 700 DS. LMAO.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

I'd get it going downhill...a really steep hill...over a cliff...by itself of course.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Single speed dirt jump bike...

Custom Built IRO Single Speed Dirt Jump Mountain Bike


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

What a train wreck this one is, although I have seen worse...

Custom make western flyer bike


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

I would totally ride the hell out of that thing. Toss some STI shifters on and cruise!


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I actually kind of like it. I wouldn't give $300 for it but I would ride the crap out of it.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Fuzzwardo said:


> I actually kind of like it. I wouldn't give $300 for it but I would ride the crap out of it.


This seems to be the consensus so more power to you. To see beauty where others see blight. Or something like that.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm kinda wishing that I had that for my commuter right now.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

You would think that for this price, he would offer Free Shipping:


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> I'm kinda wishing that I had that for my commuter right now.


I would at least hope that you would move the shifters to the correct position on the bar. Or I guess the owner doesn't need to shift or brake from the drops, ever?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Not really biking related but lol
View attachment 982972


View attachment 982971


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I love this ad. It makes me want to at least go and see it.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Fuzzwardo said:


> I love this ad. It makes me want to at least go and see it.


You just want to sniff the seat


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Of course I do. I want to see if he is advertising truthfully. Lol


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Fuzzwardo said:


> Of course I do. I want to see if he is advertising truthfully. Lol


In this case, I think I'd just take his word for it


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

In the EXACT condition you see: Mongoose Mountain Bike 22" Wheels

:lol:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Commonly they list it as 26'!


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

"they are old and just seting around so I need to sale s.a.p"


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

""Custom Kids Chopper", 26 inch wheel in rear, two 16 inch wheels in front, top front wheel turns backwards when riding, red white and blue splatter paint. $75 OBO ,call or text week days 4:00 pm - 8:00 pm and weekends 8:00 am - 8:00 pm , "


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Full custom made bike.
Made of vw piston rods.
This bike would be a display anywhere! Store window, shop, man cave, garage, business, car show.
People stop just to take a picture of it.
It's a cool bike, and it rides great too.

Your chance is here to own it!

$395.00 OBO
so many hours to design and build............. you have no idea!*


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*VW piston rod*

whoah..

*Full custom made bike.
Made of vw piston rods.
This bike would be a display anywhere! Store window, shop, man cave, garage, business, car show.
People stop just to take a picture of it.
It's a cool bike, and it rides great too.

Your chance is here to own it!

$395.00 OBO
so many hours to design and build........... you have no idea!*


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

chimpanzee00 said:


> ""Custom Kids Chopper", 26 inch wheel in rear, two 16 inch wheels in front, top front wheel turns backwards when riding, red white and blue splatter paint. $75 OBO ,call or text week days 4:00 pm - 8:00 pm and weekends 8:00 am - 8:00 pm , "


How am I going to manual with that thing..................


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

chimpanzee00 said:


> ""Custom Kids Chopper", 26 inch wheel in rear, two 16 inch wheels in front, top front wheel turns backwards when riding, red white and blue splatter paint. $75 OBO ,call or text week days 4:00 pm - 8:00 pm and weekends 8:00 am - 8:00 pm , "


I would bar hop/beach cruise the crap out of that thing!


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

Built this bike for fun. Don't ride it anymore and it takes up space! I want it gone!
I did not mistype this price. Really $10 for a fully functioning bike. Use it for parts even! It's a great deal. Also, we gave that tiny front tire some yarn bling. Email me!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

chimpanzee00 said:


> Built this bike for fun. Don't ride it anymore and it takes up space! I want it gone!
> I did not mistype this price. Really $10 for a fully functioning bike. Use it for parts even! It's a great deal. Also, we gave that tiny front tire some yarn bling. Email me!


Sweet....it comes with it's own crutch, so when it breaks....you can limp yourself home.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll give Biohazard74 the credit for finding this ad.

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/bid/4995997716.html









I'll take the credit for finding the photos of what this Fox / Giant Trance originally was.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Damn. 25 inch rims? Now we have a whole new wheel size to ***** about.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

cobba said:


> I'll give Biohazard74 the credit for finding this ad.
> 
> Fox Mountain Bicycle 18.25" 46.3CM Frame Disc Brakes
> 
> ...


Wow, just saw it was for sale in Oakland Park, that's a sorta ghetto area about 20 miles from my house. Surprised I've never seen that bike on the local trails!


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Michael_L (Jul 27, 2005)

*Hybrid WTF*

This r bran new hybrid tiers that will make ur bike go much faster for less resistance, make sure that u read the whole ad. 25 is just for the convertion. each new tier 10 each wheel installed 3. Ron


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Not CL, but still WTF









http://www.ebay.com/itm/FULL-WARRAN...618?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a43a76e2a


----------



## Michael_L (Jul 27, 2005)

Don't slide off the back of that saddle or you might get an unintended enema!


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Intense Spider Full XTR

Check out this ramblers clapped out rig...


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

jugdish said:


> Intense Spider Full XTR
> 
> Check out this ramblers clapped out rig...


Why is this a WTF? ? Maybe I am just missing your nomenclature.
I say "pimped"

Very nice write up, and great main picture though


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

jugdish said:


> Intense Spider Full XTR
> 
> Check out this ramblers clapped out rig...





grandsalmon said:


> Why is this a WTF? ? Maybe I am just missing your nomenclature.
> I say "pimped"
> 
> Very nice write up, and great main picture though


"I don't know what that means but I love it"


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

grandsalmon said:


> Why is this a WTF? ? Maybe I am just missing your nomenclature.
> I say "pimped"
> 
> Very nice write up, and great main picture though


Personally, I thought the write-up was suspect. Pleading with viewers to over look scratches and then he ends wit with a "clinbs like a billy goat..." blast. But like you, I also winder why it was pisted in this thread, unless the poster is also the seller.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

just trying to be funny. I'm not the seller...


----------



## mammothpunks (Apr 30, 2006)

https://reno.craigslist.org/bik/5040929597.html

One of a kind! 888 with 11! Inches of travel and a 10" 203mm rotor.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

mammothpunks said:


> https://reno.craigslist.org/bik/5040929597.html
> 
> One of a kind! 888 with 11! Inches of travel and a 10" 203mm rotor.


"Very fast, great climber"

:lol: I just love the bar ends on a bike with a dual-crown fork.


----------



## mammothpunks (Apr 30, 2006)

I like how he replaced the rear disk caliper with red v brakes for the "bling" factor.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Is that bottle cage attached to the fork uppers using wads of electrical tape?


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

mammothpunks said:


> https://reno.craigslist.org/bik/5040929597.html
> 
> One of a kind! 888 with 11! Inches of travel and a 10" 203mm rotor.


I love how he misspelled "Frankenstein" on his rear-triangle lettering:


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

mammothpunks said:


> https://reno.craigslist.org/bik/5040929597.html
> 
> One of a kind! 888 with 11! Inches of travel and a 10" 203mm rotor.


It needs a new rear shock.









A longer shock would give it more travel and make it ride better.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

*Um. No.*

Bicycles: Mountain Bikes Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com

I look at everything he mentions in this ad and just shake my head. Bicycle Blue Book puts it at a high value of $413.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Silentfoe said:


> Bicycles: Mountain Bikes Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com
> 
> I look at everything he mentions in this ad and just shake my head. Bicycle Blue Book puts it at a high value of $413.


I'll give him 2 fitty, cash on the barrelhead.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

jugdish said:


> Intense Spider Full XTR
> 
> Check out this ramblers clapped out rig...


Who stole all those spokes? :lol:


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

jugdish said:


> Intense Spider Full XTR
> 
> Check out this ramblers clapped out rig...


In this ad:

"And sometimes, people fall down. That's half the fun. If a bike is "Perfect" and dirt cheap, then you're getting swindled. Functionally, this bike is perfect, and I think it looks awesome. Climbs like a Billy Goat, descends like a rocket ship"

So, um, falling is half the fun? I have to disagree. And if a bike is perfect and dirt cheap, I'd hardly call that being _swindled_. Also, billy goats don't really climb and rocket ships shouldn't descend. Thsi guy is a terrible salesman.

Here's one I saw locally today:









The sad thing is I kinda like it for a rat rod looking thing.


----------



## Dudetoo (Feb 26, 2015)

Found this on Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me (New Zealand Auction Web Site)

Start price: $500.00
GREAT STARTER BIKE OR SPARE BIKE. BRAND NEW MAXIS FAT REAR TYRE, FRONT MAXIS MOBSTER FAT TYRE STILL GOT LOTS OF LIFE, BRAND NEW SEAT, NEW WTB SEAT, 2014 SPECIAL RISE 300 GM HANDLEBARS, 26 INCH STRAIGHT MAVIC RIMS, ROCK SHOK HYRDACOIL FRONT SUSPENSION AND ROCK SHOK REAR SUSPENSION, MONGOOSE PEDALS (MISSING 1 REFLECTOR), 16 CM FRONT DISC BRAKE, SHIMANO DEORE GEARING, AVID BRAKE SYSTEM, DRINK HOLDER. STEERING HEAD AND CRANKS HAVE A SMOOTH FLUID MOVEMENT. THERE ARE NO MARKINGS ON THE FRAME TO INDICATE SIZE.

THESE BIKES NEW ARE GOING FOR UP TO $9500 SO GRAB A BARGAIN AND GET SOME THRILLS AT THE SAME TIME.

NEEDS NEW HAND GRIPS AND THE CRANKS CREAK A BIT BUT NOTHING THAT SOME NEW GREASE WOULDN'T FIX I'M GUESSING. THIS BIKE WONT GET ANY CHEAPER, IF IT DOESN'T SELL I'LL JUST GIVE IT TO ONE OF THE KIDS.

SPECIALISED FSR ENDURO | Trade Me


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Saladin said:


> In this ad:
> 
> "And sometimes, people fall down. That's half the fun. If a bike is "Perfect" and dirt cheap, then you're getting swindled. Functionally, this bike is perfect, and I think it looks awesome. Climbs like a Billy Goat, descends like a rocket ship"
> 
> ...


Google some videos, billy goats climb up steep rocky terrain like they were made for it.


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

Hotrock 46er!!! 24'' back, 26'' front - 2014 - 7 Speed


> Hotrock 46er!!! 24'' back, 26'' front - 2014 - 7 Speed - $320
> You've hear of 29ers
> You've heard of 69ers and the advantages.
> Here's a 46er.
> ...



















Red pedals? Or black?
Chainguide, or not?
Rear brake, nor not? Can't have the cable connected either way!
Telescoping seat post for the large inseam included!


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

This cat has his sales pitch down to a science

2008 Ford F150 STX 4*4


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Dudetoo said:


> Found this on Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me (New Zealand Auction Web Site)
> 
> Start price: $500.00
> GREAT STARTER BIKE OR SPARE BIKE. BRAND NEW MAXIS FAT REAR TYRE, FRONT MAXIS MOBSTER FAT TYRE STILL GOT LOTS OF LIFE, BRAND NEW SEAT, NEW WTB SEAT, 2014 SPECIAL RISE 300 GM HANDLEBARS, 26 INCH STRAIGHT MAVIC RIMS, ROCK SHOK HYRDACOIL FRONT SUSPENSION AND ROCK SHOK REAR SUSPENSION, MONGOOSE PEDALS (MISSING 1 REFLECTOR), 16 CM FRONT DISC BRAKE, SHIMANO DEORE GEARING, AVID BRAKE SYSTEM, DRINK HOLDER. STEERING HEAD AND CRANKS HAVE A SMOOTH FLUID MOVEMENT. THERE ARE NO MARKINGS ON THE FRAME TO INDICATE SIZE.
> ...


This on is awesome--thanks for sharing. First, he lies about the bike, then he stretches it more by comparing it to the most expesnive of bikes in the entire population of new bikes, as if this can be comparable. Then at the end he tries to cover his butt and his lies by indicating that this bike is ready to fall apart but nothing u can't fix, I'm guessing. At the end he realizes what a pile of ******** he has created and just says "eff u all!" Ithe price isn't coming down and u cn't even get it out of my dumpster, you cheap bastards!

I laughed so hard reading theough the progression of lies and spite at the end. Great catch!


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

^ I know, right? I didn't know those bikes were going new for any amount of money, much less $9,500.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

This guy has a sense of humor, at least I hope he does. Probably hoping that his ad got posted here

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/5053595957.html


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ that wheel set is legendary


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ that wheel set is legendary


tacotacotaco :lol:

the fork was not great, either.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

They make great lamps.








Spinergy Rev-X LED Ceiling Lamp - BikeHacks


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

cjsb said:


> This guy has a sense of humor, at least I hope he does. Probably hoping that his ad got posted here
> 
> https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/5053595957.html


I took a screen grab so this can live on forever:


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Klurejr said:


> I took a screen grab so this can live on forever:


It would have been better if it was one of the later carbon models.

That being said, those Klein's are still going for a pretty penny....kind of a cult'ish following.


----------



## Boondock77 (Jun 16, 2014)

https://boulder.craigslist.org/bik/5066378567.html

good stuff


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

somebody please ask him if you can put one on layaway...

warriorcycles cycles motorbike God


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Boondock77 said:


> https://boulder.craigslist.org/bik/5066378567.html
> 
> good stuff


That is a great ad. Lol


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

Klein Pulse for $20

*fixer upper bike - $20 (Hermosa Beach)*



> tenants moved and left what was at one time a pretty good bike, in need of some TLC and it could cruise the Strand once more...


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd take that for $20!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Procter said:


> I'd take that for $20!


That same thought immediately came to mind when I saw the ad. That would be nice fixer upper build.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Found a jem on kijiji (Craigslist for Canadians)

Looks like a typical ad for an older Cannondale.



upon further inspection check out that swingarm, and rear deailleur





The rear brake mounting is scary as hell too.



I might call the guy just to ask WTF????


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Just love the "hydronic" brakes on that thing! But that swingarm is just a major wtf. Looks like it was taken from a wal-mart style bike, so I can't imagine the ride quality is going to be that great anymore.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Kiwiplague said:


> Just love the "hydronic" brakes on that thing! But that swingarm is just a major wtf. Looks like it was taken from a wal-mart style bike, so I can't imagine the ride quality is going to be that great anymore.


Funny thing is, you can click on "see other ads from this poster" and he does handyman work. LOL.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Bikin' Bric said:


> The rear brake mounting is scary as hell too.


Sure is.









http://www.kijiji.ca/v-mountain-bike/st-catharines/custom-cannindale-mens-bike/1080993231

It looks like a 2009 frame.

http://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchListingDetail.aspx?id=14968&make=672&model=61149

I'd like to see a better photo of the swingarm mount, it looks a bit different to how it's supposed to be.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I just came across this Ghettocycle! Tweakers dream!

ghettocycle


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

His balls of steel bent that saddle nose down a bit...


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks good to me for 45$


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bikin' Bric said:


> Found a jem on kijiji (Craigslist for Canadians)
> 
> Looks like a typical ad for an older Cannondale.
> 
> ...


Looking closer it looks like its pieced together from stolen bikes. That rear triangle looks like its off some WalMart bike, same with the coil spring used. Maybe a BD bike but would be an older/cheap one.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

This thief has 6 bikes - most likely stolen. Is your bike there?


----------



## CrimsonFox (Nov 19, 2008)

*Hover Bike*

Get your hover bike here!!!

hover bike


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

CrimsonFox said:


> Get your hover bike here!!!
> 
> hover bike


Scratch, sniff sniff, yup, troll seller.


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

*FELT Hardtail Q 620 - $400*









Felt hardtail q 620 deep red original over $1000 I will take $400 only cash
20 inch from seat to handle and 17 inch from seat lowest setting to gears

(Interestingly, 2007 Felt Q620 - BikePedia shows it as only $549 brand new in 2007.)

FELT Hardtail Q 620

Dropping the price to $350. 
FELT Hardtail Q 620


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

You think that's bad? At least it's the real bike. Look at this Trek :shocked::shocked:

Bike treck


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Biohazard74 said:


> You think that's bad? At least it's the real bike. Look at this Trek :shocked::shocked:
> 
> Bike treck


Love the custom bottle holder he's got, that alone worth a couple hundred.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Biohazard74 said:


> You think that's bad? At least it's the real bike. Look at this Trek :shocked::shocked:
> 
> Bike treck


Funny! I see even the spelling is a bit off lol


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

okay this is kijjiji but what model of specialized is this one?

Specialized Mountain Bike | mountain | St. Catharines | Kijiji


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

deke505 said:


> okay this is kijjiji but what model of specialized is this one?
> 
> Specialized Mountain Bike | mountain | St. Catharines | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 1002579


That's a special order. Only limited amount of those were made.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

deke505 said:


> okay this is kijjiji but what model of specialized is this one?


It's the raleigh version of specialized. Kind of like those rare BMW F-150 or a Mercedes Fiesta.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Craigslist bike theft victim ( aka Liam Neeson) is not messing around


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> Craigslist bike theft victim ( aka Liam Neeson) is not messing around]


Hope he gets the guy


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me too. But unfortunately the thief will be back tomorrow and steal more of his sh1t :lol: for bluffing like he did online. :lol:


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Motorized bicycle $600
Homemade easy to ride high fuel efficiency.
Trailer changes from one bike to another easily
Call or text Jim at
945-3202
Or email

Real men of genius, today we salute you Mr. motorized bike trailer inventor. Tired of pedaling up hills with a full load of soda cans on your trailer, f*** it, just twist the throttle. I don't know what the odds are of a stuck throttle, but if it ever happens, I hope that I am there to witness the show. I've wasted a great deal of money in my day, and a great deal of time, but you got me beat. I probably wouldn't pay $60 for the contraption let alone $600, but I do owe you for the smile, chuckles, and 2 days of laughing to myself.


----------



## Gorn1120 (Jul 18, 2015)

Is this reasonable or no?

Peugeot Antique Bike very rare - $500 (Davidsonville)









and another for $1000! ('70-'76)


----------



## Gorn1120 (Jul 18, 2015)

Posting this because it's too cheap.

2014 Seven Cycle SOLA SL Titanium Mountain Bike Shimano XTR - $3500


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Shane5001 said:


> View attachment 1008630


At least he used a dirt worthy tire.


----------



## rockhopper2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Shane5001 said:


> View attachment 1008630
> 
> Motorized bicycle $600
> Homemade easy to ride high fuel efficiency.
> ...


Every time you think you've seen everything stupid that can be done to a bike something new comes around..


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

rockhopper2 said:


> Every time you think you've seen everything stupid that can be done to a bike something new comes around..


Humans have an innate ability to solve problems and nearly limitless stupidity.


----------



## rockhopper2 (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not a professional rider but if I was I'd probably pick up this baby:

Men's 1200 GT pro atb 12 speed

Oh and pleaze.. dont lowball the seller - it's a great bike!!!!


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

rockhopper2 said:


> I'm not a professional rider but if I was I'd probably pick up this baby:
> 
> Men's 1200 GT pro atb 12 speed
> 
> Oh and pleaze.. dont lowball the seller - it's a great bike!!!!


Actually the only thing wrong with it is it's a steamy pile of sh**.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Gorn1120 said:


> Is this reasonable or no?
> 
> Peugeot Antique Bike very rare - $500 (Davidsonville)
> 
> ...


Yeah buddie, the peugot is extremely rare, they only pop up in most landfills. I like the rack and fenders on the yellow bike. Both pretty generic bikes in their day.


----------



## rockhopper2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Shane5001 said:


> Actually the only thing wrong with it is it's a steamy pile of sh**.


Yeah that pretty much sums it up, lol.


----------



## rockhopper2 (Jul 27, 2013)

And for those of you looking for a nice road bike..

1986 Murray 12 speed bicycle for sale


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

rockhopper2 said:


> And for those of you looking for a nice road bike..
> 
> 1986 Murray 12 speed bicycle for sale


The way his handlebrs are positioned is ideal for riding that rig up the Ninja Warrior Warped Wall.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

rockhopper2 said:


> I'm not a professional rider but if I was I'd probably pick up this baby:
> 
> Men's 1200 GT pro atb 12 speed
> 
> Oh and pleaze.. dont lowball the seller - it's a great bike!!!!


Thise TV tray stands are worth way more than the bike. I boughtbthat same setup from Sam's Cub about 14 years ago and they are still going strong, used in several rooms in the house, including in the garage as my bike "work shop" space.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I know it's not Craig's List, but it's my local equivalent ^^









WTF!!??

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Believe might be not the term you want to use when selling something like a bicycle 
especially when it is followed by some obvious utter BS.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

There is a 10 year old prophet for $5500 on eBay...a 140mm all mountain bike with a 120mm SID fork. It has to be a joke! Ps, sorry if that's your bike, but you're high!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2015)

Not a WTF but there was a Warbird Ti frame set on Lincoln CL for a grand (really nice shape and 58cm). Out of my budget at the moment, but I'm oogling the pics anyway.


----------



## rockhopper2 (Jul 27, 2013)

cjsb said:


> Thise TV tray stands are worth way more than the bike. I boughtbthat same setup from Sam's Cub about 14 years ago and they are still going strong, used in several rooms in the house, including in the garage as my bike "work shop" space.


Yeah I'd rather have the tv tray stands than the actual bike, lol.


----------



## Gorn1120 (Jul 18, 2015)

*wrong thread*


----------



## Gorn1120 (Jul 18, 2015)

Shane5001 said:


> Yeah buddie, the peugot is extremely rare, they only pop up in most landfills. I like the rack and fenders on the yellow bike. Both pretty generic bikes in their day.


Are they worth that price, though? In 'fair' condition.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gorn1120 said:


> Diners leave waitress no tip, write ?LOL? on the receipt | FOX6Now.com


Wrong thread.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Gorn1120 said:


> Are they worth that price, though? In 'fair' condition.


No, really nice vintage steel road bikes with good components sale for around $300 around here, I've sold 3, completely rebuilt 2 of them. Those have garbage components, cheap made frames, probably weigh 40 lbs each, would probably be hard to give away in their condition, at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Now here is something you don't see everyday

Trek Y-Foil 1997


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Want 









Custom built motorized drift trike. 7hp new motor. Only couple months old. Runs on 91 octane gas. Cold air intake & breather kit. Fast and very fun.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Biohazard74 said:


> Now here is something you don't see everyday
> 
> Trek Y-Foil 1997


Wow, that is one ugly bike! :eekster:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2015)

MiniTrail said:


> drives like a shopping cart
> 
> View attachment 1011551


 Obviously assembled by a "Walmart Certified" mechanic.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*Another WM Assembly?*

Yikes! Did someone actually ride it like this?


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

You pedal it, it has wheels, it was SOLD on PDX.CL... It's 'WTF, that's awesome' worthy!

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/5193371310



> I saw the ad for the Giant Rideable T-Rex Art Bike, but didn't respond while the posting was still active! I am EXTREMELY interested in buying it, so shoot me a message! If it's sold... I'd still be interested in it from the new owner, or if you know the creator, have them drop me a line! Thank you and have a great day!


Coolest tricycle EVER!

Few more pics in link.


----------



## TN_Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

Different type of bike.

Needs TLC...

Katana 600 project


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2015)

Probably not what Neil Young was thinking when he sang "it's better to burn out than it is to rust"


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

I know you guys have been looking for one of these forever.

1999 Cannondale Super V 700 SL - $1900 (Loveland)
1999 Cannondale Super V 700 SL

And what a cool paint job!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Zowie said:


> I know you guys have been looking for one of these forever.
> 
> 1999 Cannondale Super V 700 SL - $1900 (Loveland)
> 1999 Cannondale Super V 700 SL
> ...


So 16 years old can still qualify as "like new"? Dude is so confident in this rig that he only lusts the specs and it is all high quality CODA, only the best!


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

very rare!

https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/5215535257.html


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

elcaro1101 said:


> very rare!
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/5215535257.html


_"Full Force 24" mountain bike, "Full Force" bikes were made by Specialized for two years and then discontinued because Specialized was going bankrupt"_

Really? Gotta laugh at that one.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

In all fairness, Specialized did go backrupt; in their souls.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Ran across this one in another thread. Bonus, it's local to me. Maybe I should contact the seller and ask them, "WTF were you thinking?"

Kona King Kickapu custom downhill bike


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Harold said:


> Ran across this one in another thread. Bonus, it's local to me. Maybe I should contact the seller and ask them, "WTF were you thinking?"
> 
> Kona King Kickapu custom downhill bike
> View attachment 1016069


Nice! Just scored a similar deal myself on a '07 Norco.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

phoenixnr said:


> Nice! Just scored a similar deal myself on a '07 Norco.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


you really don't see the problem with this bike, do you?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't initially get what was wrong with that Kona, because I know nothign about it. Read your other post, and that thing is built nutso. Bottom bracket's sitting at what, 3 feet? He even reversed the rear shock's rockers. One of them at least.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

watts888 said:


> Bottom bracket's sitting at what, 3 feet?


Awesome for manuals.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

my friend has a kikapu. i'll have to send this to her


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Harold said:


> you really don't see the problem with this bike, do you?


Looks like it'll probably be a little stiff in the initial stroke, but then, bottomless plush. Undoubtedly.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Harold said:


> Ran across this one in another thread. Bonus, it's local to me. Maybe I should contact the seller and ask them, "WTF were you thinking?"
> 
> Kona King Kickapu custom downhill bike
> View attachment 1016069


I'm guessing that it hasn't actually gone on any downhill runs given that the head tube is still connected to the rest of the frame!
In saying that, I'd buy it just strip all the parts and re sell them, I think you'd make a profit there.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's a nice little gem! Only $150!

Slightly Used Bike


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^Haha, has reflectors, but needs a new kickstand..... and wheels, fenders, saddle, well pretty much everything.

It was only ever run over but the one time.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's a nice little gem!

Slightly Used Bike

View attachment 1018562


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The "owner" must have had a hard time breaking the locks off that thing.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^ Laught of the day!


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

They don't make these anymore, at least not in Chicago. Now they are made in China and last about a year and fall apart. This bike is a all steel tank frame handmade with polished weld seams. Has Sun Tour shifters and diacomp brakes with plush original schwinn seat. 10 speed. Has the anodized blue alloy rims. In good condition, has honest wear and is ready to ride. Seems to be a large frame. Would fit a large person well. This is a collectors item American Schwinn. Stand out in the crowd of foreign bikes. Asking 400 obo. I will consider reasonable offers.


----------



## Smeggywulff (May 22, 2015)

*Used Framed Carbon Alaskan, only $800 more than new!*

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/bik/5247687572.html

I would post a screen grab but I don't think I'm old enough yet (in posts, plenty old irl) or I would.

I double checked, this exact build is $2100 and change on the-house, and even less than that at my LBS. I'm tempted to ask him if he knows that he's asking for more than $800 over new sell price.

Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Custom bike anyone?

Get Past Standard, Go Custom


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

> Hi, I have this nice chopper bike in great condition. Ready to ride. Please call if interested @ show contact info
> Asking only $ 300.
> 
> Thank you for looking


Whoah


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*Get your Huffy Star Wars Fat Bike! Only $700*

Huffy Star Wars Limited Edition


----------



## rockhopper2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Shane5001 said:


> View attachment 1018896
> 
> They don't make these anymore, at least not in Chicago. Now they are made in China and last about a year and fall apart. This bike is a all steel tank frame handmade with polished weld seams. Has Sun Tour shifters and diacomp brakes with plush original schwinn seat. 10 speed. Has the anodized blue alloy rims. In good condition, has honest wear and is ready to ride. Seems to be a large frame. Would fit a large person well. This is a collectors item American Schwinn. Stand out in the crowd of foreign bikes. Asking 400 obo. I will consider reasonable offers.


Those 'polished weld seams' sound really nice..


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

chimpanzee00 said:


> Whoah


That thing totally settles wheelsize debate


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

SeaBass_ said:


> Huffy Star Wars Limited Edition


Talk about Doubling Down on the Hype, when you look at his ad. You sense a disturbance in the force.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Appears Target sold these at $350 but looks like they are sold out. There was also a white stormtrooper version. Now they are popping up on Craigslist and eBay.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I would love a Captain Rex version. Seriously, I would buy that for my son (not me).


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice novara

great shape


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks like the new G3 geometry with 200mm offset.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

nextgen 2016 slack+


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

The bikes more laid back than the couch!


----------



## Gallo (Nov 17, 2013)

never jumped


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

That's the new -10 angleset


----------



## andrewkissam (Jan 3, 2014)

That fork looks hella trustworthy. lmao


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you like cottage cheese, this is the bike for you.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> ratty el camino and a fire pit in the yard FTW
> 
> Custom Sears Banana Seat Chopper Muscle Bike | eBay
> 
> View attachment 1024061


I'd like to turn that into a painting. There is a lot of meaning there below the surface. That's America; not the prettiest part, but that's America man.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> There is a lot of meaning there below the surface.


Interesting. Tell me more.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

thegweed said:


> Interesting. Tell me more.


Apparently, a few beers gives me a special ability to spot fine art :lol:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Talk about a Psych! enlarge pic. OH NO!! and she looks sooo happy to be posing... at least no crack pipes in the picture LOL


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> continued surfing ebay after I came across that last night. Seller has several rides up with my new love mounted up on each.
> 
> she makes me smile


Oh my. Those pics are a sight. Probably the stripper at the local hick bar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skids! (Oct 24, 2015)

chimpanzee00 said:


> Whoah


 That offset though.


----------



## Skids! (Oct 24, 2015)

24" Mongoose Ledge 2.1 Boys' Mountain Bike, Silver/Red

"NEW NEVER RIDDEN 24" Mongoose Ledge 2.1 Boys' Mountain Bike, Silver/Red:
Aluminum full suspension frame and fork smoothes the bumps of a rough ride
21-speed twist shifters with Shimano rear derailleur for precise gear changes
Alloy linear pull brakes provide great stopping power
3-piece crank for a reliable gear support
Alloy rims are strong yet lightweight
Mountain style athletic seat
Suitable for riders 4'6"-5'5""

A born salesman.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Custom built Schwinn sting ray*



> Custom built 1968 Schwinn sting ray stretched and dropped, this bike gets attention and complements every where it goes.. $150, if interested you can email the link provided.


not bad for $150


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Custom made huge bicycle - $500 (Westmont)*



> I have a one of its kind custom bicycle made very tall , sits on 26 inch wheels, tires are new , and a new Bell seat with memory foam. This bike rides very smoothly and is very comfortable. Asking $500 or make me an offer. Call me at
> show contact info
> -jose if you want to come see it or buy it and make a deal.


doesn't look safe..


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

chimpanzee00 said:


> doesn't look safe..


Yeah, it looks like it would snap in half as soon as anybody got on it!


----------



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

chimpanzee00 said:


> doesn't look safe..


I like the bar extensions for those extra long trail climbs.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's a ALUMINUM Tallboy for sale in my neck of the woods, even though the seller says its carbon. Nevertheless, he's way high.

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/5275054771.html


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

MTBeing said:


> Here's a ALUMINUM Tallboy for sale in my neck of the woods, even though the seller says its carbon. Nevertheless, he's way high.
> 
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/5275054771.html


Soooooo.....he is trying to sell a Tallboy Al with the R kit that retailed for about $2900


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

...well, it does have a Lizard Skin chain guard


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

1 line says Elixir 5's
1 line says Elixir 1's
1 picture show an Elixir 1 lever


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

So much talk about e-bikes...... I wonder how much this thing weights???

electric bicycle Electric Bike Electric Mountain Bike Folding bicycles


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

*$7500 Klein Adroit*

On fleaBay.

Dig the backwards seatpost and bar ends.

Klein Adroit Black Plum Cook Bros SRP Shimano Avid Vintage Gravity Research | eBay


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Must need to smoke a lot of crack.....$7500

Apparently all his bikes are that way:

Merlin Extralight CX Chris King Ibis Mavic Phil Wood SRP Flite Evolution Avid | eBay


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*bike - $10 (Irvine)*



> This bike has a broken gear, broken brakes, and non-rideable. Will negotiate a lower price


super deal


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Not really bike related but it's a wagon and we all know wagons are the best for hauling bikes...

Corvette


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheNormsk said:


> Not really bike related but it's a wagon and we all know wagons are the best for hauling bikes...
> 
> Corvette
> 
> View attachment 1025445


Gotta love that car phone!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

SeaBass_ said:


> On fleaBay.
> 
> Dig the backwards seatpost and bar ends.
> 
> Klein Adroit Black Plum Cook Bros SRP Shimano Avid Vintage Gravity Research | eBay


My favorite part is that if you don't need brake levers or shifters, he'll cut you a deal ($$$!) on his $7,500 bike.


----------



## Beach Ride (Mar 26, 2015)

Can't find the exact link but earlier found a CL bike with a 'Christ King' headset. Now THAT is a holy roller....


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

TheNormsk said:


> Not really bike related but it's a wagon and we all know wagons are the best for hauling bikes...
> 
> Corvette
> 
> View attachment 1025445


Whenever I see a car like this the first thing that comes to mind is: I wish I was standing right next to the original designer/engineer from the manufacturer so I could hear their thoughts.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

SeaBass_ said:


> On fleaBay.
> 
> Dig the backwards seatpost and bar ends.
> 
> Klein Adroit Black Plum Cook Bros SRP Shimano Avid Vintage Gravity Research | eBay


I...I don't even know where to start with this.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

SeaBass_ said:


> On fleaBay.
> 
> Dig the backwards seatpost and bar ends.
> 
> Klein Adroit Black Plum Cook Bros SRP Shimano Avid Vintage Gravity Research | eBay





MTBeing said:


> I...I don't even know where to start with this.


It's so weird that he seems to have what used to be decent bikes, and his brother worked at a bike shop and such....


----------



## roverich (Nov 1, 2015)

TheNormsk said:


> Not really bike related but it's a wagon and we all know wagons are the best for hauling bikes...
> 
> Corvette
> 
> View attachment 1025445


Whats so bad about that corvette is , Someone somewhere said "I gotta have that" ...


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*1940's bsa bicycle - $750*



> Antique bsa trade bicycle. Butcher bike delivery bike. can be ridden.
> extremely rare in the US
> rod brakes have original rear hub.
> 
> Ridable


retro, but pricey


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Cannondale Bad Boy xl 58cm*



> Xl 58 cm frame. Rare European model. The Bad Boy is an agressive hybrid that is super light and fast! It was a project bike that was taken without _permition_ when the rear wheel hub had issues and now is no longer salvageable. I just have to ride to keen what's left of my sanity so went out and bought a road bike. I don't have the room at all for two bikes and it is constantly in my way. I'm including free a new headset, a seatpost, seat post clamp, Shimano cranks,and forks although they need sanding and painting. Its not in brand new condition but is straight and ready to ride once built. Hell for this price I will even throw in the disc wheelset if you want to try and fix them and hydro disc brakes and a seat! Maybe some other parts if we cab keep this a quick and simple transaction. Available anytime even late. I am 6'1.5. Will fit someone 5'11 to 6'2 easy. If your looking for an upright hybrid that's for strolling around at a casual pace THIS IS NOT THE BIKE FOR YOU! THIS IS A BAD ASS,REALLY FAST BIKE THAT'S REALLY LIGHT! *AND LOW BALLERS WILL BE SHOT ON SIGHT OR HUNTED DOWN LIKE DOGS AND EXCUTED WITH EXTREEM PREJUDICE! SO SAVE IT!* PARTIAL TRADE ONLY _CONCIDERED_.


Calling out low-ballers, but note the numerous misspellings!

This bike has "Bad Boy" karma. Used w/o permission (apparently wrecked, bent wheels), with owner continuing the misbehavior


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

chimpanzee00 said:


> Calling out low-ballers, but note the numerous misspellings!
> 
> This bike has "Bad Boy" karma. Used w/o permission (apparently wrecked, bent wheels), with owner continuing the misbehavior


Give us the link and let's all low-ball him.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

I wouldnt make him angry, he is 6'1.5, probably 6'1.8 with shoes on.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Chopper bike - $75*



> Fun bike


cool


----------



## rockhopper2 (Jul 27, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> So much talk about e-bikes...... I wonder how much this thing weights???
> 
> electric bicycle Electric Bike Electric Mountain Bike Folding bicycles


I really hate e-bikes. A stupid idea for people too lazy to ride what's already an incredibly efficient mode of transportation, imo. That thing in the ad is a monstrosity too..


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

chimpanzee00 said:


> cool


The skull is a nice subtle touch


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't know how long the link will be good, but basically someone has taken a Wal-goose $200 fat bike, spray painted the chain yellow to match the gold bits on the stem/bars, and slapped "Norco" on the down tube and is selling the bike for $800.

2015 Norco fat tire bike


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Slow Danger said:


> Don't know how long the link will be good, but basically someone has taken a Wal-goose $200 fat bike, spray painted the chain yellow to match the gold bits on the stem/bars, and slapped "Norco" on the down tube and is selling the bike for $800.
> 
> 2015 Norco fat tire bike


Caveat Emptor!!!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

It really is amazing how many people "pimped their Beast ride", dare I say that this beast has acquired followers with a cult like attitude. New paint and/or paint schemes, homemade fenders, new or nice parts from the bin, etc. With all the time and effort you would think they could find a decent used fat tire. 

I doubt the owner painted the chain yellow, more likely purchased as yellow. KMC makes those and they probably are not alone.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Huge freak bike collection - $500 (The Valley)*



> Hello,
> 
> I am wanting to get rid of my freak bike collection after 15 years of Choppercabras events, they need a new home.
> 
> ...


Whoah.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

*Product placement*


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Gotta love the crack smokers:

Santa Cruz Blur 4X Four Cross Mountain Bike 16 3 4" Medium Frame | eBay


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*rust for sale ($100)*



> firm


what the..


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

OMG!!









-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I found this gem some of you perv's might really like...

Unicorn cycle girls like new


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Pervs?!

Smelt it delt it!!









I like the 'Always being serviced'....

Knew those Giants are lemons! ;-P

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

mtnbikej said:


> Gotta love the crack smokers:
> 
> Santa Cruz Blur 4X Four Cross Mountain Bike 16 3 4" Medium Frame | eBay
> 
> ...


Wow! It has been re-listed, what were the chances? I love how he mentions that he carefully chose each part because essentially he is over weight and afraid of crashing. So he chose mechanical disc upfront, V brake in the back, and the fork? $1800? Sant cruz, king headset, and a made in japan crankset, okay, yeah it is worth $2000, so what a deal!


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

phattruth said:


> I found this gem some of you perv's might really like...
> 
> Unicorn cycle girls like new
> 
> View attachment 1034034


Awesome


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

cjsb said:


> Wow! It has been re-listed, what were the chances? I love how he mentions that he carefully chose each part because essentially he is over weight and afraid of crashing. So he chose mechanical disc upfront, V brake in the back, and the fork? $1800? Sant cruz, king headset, and a made in japan crankset, okay, yeah it is worth $2000, so what a deal!


I sent him a friendly email that his bike was overpriced and pointed out. Bunch of reasons.

9 spd vs 10/11 spd.....no way he would trust 10/11 spd
Outdated Fork....he bought it on close out after it was already discontinued
Old XTR....don't trust new stuff

And I completely missed the rear rim brakes.

He says he would rather keep it than sell it for less. It has been constantly relished for nearly 6 months.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Awesome


If they made these twice the size they'd sell like crazy in San Fran and West Hollyweird!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/5344933834.html

Had to laugh when I saw this.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it's probably not gonna tip over...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

There you go.. now we can see "FORKS!"


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

phattruth said:


> If they made these twice the size they'd sell like crazy in San Fran and West Hollyweird!


Our local mall has adult sized versions of these. The few times I am dragged to the mall by my spouse I am always amazed when I see full sized adults using them around the place. Truly stupid.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

I think this guy is on to something. I hope he has a patent for it as I'd hate for someone to steal his idea.

Bike with push motor


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

These e-bikes (and folding no less) just crack me up - MOAB anyone? LOL

https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/5356469505.html


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Bike Wike $675*



> I HAVE A BOX BIKE BY WIKE...
> IN GREAT CONDITION-- PLEASE PROVIDE PHONE#
> COST 1200 NEW. 7 SPEEDS GREAT FOR CARRYING TWO KIDS.


cool


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Will someone actually fall for this? LOL(Never mind the poor writing skills)

I posted my bike on CL and got a text to email them because they were at work, here is their reply: 

Thanks you for the response according to the description,am okay with
the price and the condition pasted on cl. I am ready to make instant
purchase. My mode of payment would be in Certified Check and i will
arrange for a local pick up as soon as you get the check, because that
is the only inconvenient means for me and due to my work frame i can
not be able to get there and i promise everything will go smoothly.I
really wish to be there to check out the item but i don't have chance
cause am very busy person .Concerning the pick up, i will
arrange for it after you receive the payment and it clears... Pls get
back to me with below info so that i can proceed with the payment
immediately if you are selling to me.


Full Name:
Address: Not P.O.BOX
City:
State:
Postal Code:
Total amount for the item
Phone Number: That i can send text
Item Name


And as soon as this is provided, the payment will be overnight to you
and i will let you know when its mailed out. Thanks and i hope we
handle this in good faith while waiting to hear from you. i will add
an additional $20 so that you can hold it for me till the check reach
you.

My Reply: 

Ok :nono: :nono:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I get those same stupid things everytime I post something. Obviously enough morons fall for it that they keep trying it.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Will someone actually fall for this? LOL(Never mind the poor writing skills)
> 
> I posted my bike on CL and got a text to email them because they were at work, here is their reply:
> 
> ...


I hate these a $$$$$ scammers- need to figure out a way to screw these guys over.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Will someone actually fall for this? LOL(Never mind the poor writing skills)
> 
> I posted my bike on CL and got a text to email them because they were at work, here is their reply:
> 
> ...


 So watch your paper and figure out where the last violent crime occurred. Send them that address.  To quote the Beatles: "Instant Karma's gonna get you."


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

As posted above people keep falling for it. It works both ways, too, in that the type of person who falls for this as a seller may be thinking"I got over on this one with some foreigner who don't know no english" Or, they ignore the red flags for other reasons that the buyer knows will be ok and appealing to a person like them.

It is somewhat fascinating, but also exasperating (if you knew these people) that they don't seem to have any sense, and after these transactions...less money and still no sense.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

chimpanzee00 said:


> cool
> 
> View attachment 1037570
> View attachment 1037571
> View attachment 1037572


Agreed, very cool bike, firat time I have seen one. Given where the weight is going to be, I wonder if it comes with supporting side wheels for the box? Just looking t this bike I am guessing that the ad. Is in Portland?


----------



## rockhopper2 (Jul 27, 2013)

sandyeggo said:


> I think this guy is on to something. I hope he has a patent for it as I'd hate for someone to steal his idea.
> 
> Bike with push motor


What's cool is a person would in no way look completely ridiculous riding that thing..


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*bmx sidecar project*



> Here is a home made
> old school side hack.
> 
> It is not complete but a good start.
> ...


hmm..


----------



## Gorn1120 (Jul 18, 2015)

Over 60 vintage bicycles - $600








Over 60 vintage bicycles


----------



## Gorn1120 (Jul 18, 2015)

chimpanzee00 said:


> hmm..


Looks like a fun ride! I should go weld 2 more tires onto it and make it super rare for resale.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

https://westslope.craigslist.org/bik/5377980054.html

I thought this one is a special kinda bike that never should have been born.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Digital picture of a photograph. Why he did not just take digital picture of the wagon, we'll never know. 








I remember seeing an ad for a bike where it was a digital picture of a digital picture :S


----------



## tmabiker (Jan 6, 2007)

moefosho said:


> Cannondale Raven
> Cannondale Raven - $3500 (Salinas)
> Like new and was hardly used also it has full xtr components except crank is race face. Email me with any questions, best offer.
> View attachment 869621
> ...


Not sure if it's true but I've heard that Europeans really like the old Cdale "Made In USA" stuff. Wonder what the high price actually is on one of these old things? (I own one)


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Huffy Davidson*



> one of a kind really stands out runs great fun to ride 700 obo possible trade trailer included 9oh9two xxxxxx


whoah


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...&sigb=125oejurk&sigt=11fr6bpqg&sigi=11l8nkfv0

Watch this one first ^^^^

Update:


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*I have your stolen bike (Huntington Beach)*

I have your stolen bike yesterday



> Long story short I confiscated a mtn bike from some p.o.s. who stole it from you I'm assuming last night between the hrs of 3-6 p.m. in the vicinity of the newland and Ellis area... I came across a punk ass kid in his early 20's whom I saw trying to cut a lock off the bike and asked him why he was doing that he respond and said "yo doggy I just jacked this whip I'm trying to get high I'll trade it for some white" guessing that's coke or some **** don't really care in return to hearing him say that I slapped him like a ***** literally and knocked him da fuk out!!!! And took the bike only to return it to who ever the rightful owner is... It's a nice bike that someone wants back describe to me the Make and model and its current operating conditions minor details such as was it ridable did it function properly and a cpl cosmetics on the bike so I know its yours and I will be happy to return it you... Your welcome !!!


Wow!!


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Warning*

Warning



> Careful, people are posting bikes for sale using internet pictures. If the person cannot provide a live picture of the bike they may be setting you up to rob you. If you are not sure. Ask to meet in a police station parking lot. Be safe.


I had a friend pickup a bike I saw an ad for. A pristine looking '87 Raleigh Technium rigid MTB, only $40. She came back with a dirty looking POS, rear wheel was off a dept store bike!!

I just saw an ad for 2 MTBs..$150 a piece, one is a Trek SLR Fuel 80. Latter retails for $2000. The pics look real suspicious, doesn't show the complete bikes (either of them). Just partial pics. My guess they are stolen.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is a Bronson cc that was suppsoedly purchased a month ago for $6.6k and now for sale for just $3.8k. What gives? Stolen? Cracked frame? Is it possible that he is telling the truth and just orefers riding his Trek Marlin or Rockhopper?

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/bik/5430589214.html


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

cjsb said:


> Here is a Bronson cc that was supposedly purchased a month ago for $6.6k and now for sale for just $3.8k. What gives? Stolen? Cracked frame? Is it possible that he is telling the truth and just orefers riding his Trek Marlin or Rockhopper?
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/bik/5430589214.html


Whatever you buy depreciates by close to half the moment you use it.


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

cjsb said:


> Here is a Bronson cc that was suppsoedly purchased a month ago for $6.6k and now for sale for just $3.8k. What gives? Stolen? Cracked frame? Is it possible that he is telling the truth and just orefers riding his Trek Marlin or Rockhopper?
> 
> https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/bik/5430589214.html


That build was available on Competitive Cyclist for $4k a few weeks ago, my guess is he got it then. The value of the v1 went down when the v2 was announced and there were a few good deals on v1 Bronson CC frames and bikes that are no longer available.

So the bike is probably fine and fairly new, but $200 off isn't worth the loss of warranty coverage IMO. You could probably get a better deal waiting and seeing if you could find another v1 online or calling shops to see what they have in stock and are willing to deal on. I'd pay $4k for that bike new as the original owner, but the loss of warranty coverage is worth more than 5% off what he paid.

He also doesn't say he paid $6600, just that was original retail, which I do not believe is the case. I don't think that CC build was available from Santa Cruz directly and was a Competitive Cyclist build, due to the lack of dropper and other components that SC builds out on their CC bikes. I could be mistaken, though.

EDIT:

I was wrong, that build is still available for sale:

Santa Cruz Bicycles Bronson Carbon CC X01 Complete Mountain Bike - 2015 | Competitive Cyclist

Spend the $200 and get the warranty coverage.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

pdxmark said:


> Whatever you buy depreciates by close to half the moment you use it.


I totally agree with you. But I cannot imagine spending that much for a bike and then putting it up for sale a month later.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Adodero said:


> That build was available on Competitive Cyclist for $4k a few weeks ago, my guess is he got it then. The value of the v1 went down when the v2 was announced and there were a few good deals on v1 Bronson CC frames and bikes that are no longer available.
> 
> So the bike is probably fine and fairly new, but $200 off isn't worth the loss of warranty coverage IMO. You could probably get a better deal waiting and seeing if you could find another v1 online or calling shops to see what they have in stock and are willing to deal on. I'd pay $4k for that bike new as the original owner, but the loss of warranty coverage is worth more than 5% off what he paid.
> 
> ...


Thanks for finding that! Who would of known, another scammer on DC Craigslist. I think I am going to reply to the ad. with the link and offer him $1000.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

cjsb said:


> Thanks for finding that! Who would of known, another scammer on DC Craigslist. I think I am going to reply to the ad. with the link and offer him $1000.


Too late, it was flagged and removed.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

i wonder if he's selling it because it was uncomfortable?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe he wanted a more upright riding position?

Nope, flat rear tire, definitely not comfortable.


----------



## tmabiker (Jan 6, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> i wonder if he's selling it because it was uncomfortable?
> 
> I really like that the tiny door to was included in the photo. The bike looks like someone didn't want to buy a full on tri bike, but the door just doubles the awesomeness.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> i wonder if he's selling it because it was uncomfortable?
> 
> View attachment 1051824


Supposedly Evil is going with that type of seat post on the next rendition of the Following, for all those crying about the slack seat angles.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Friends are friends, pals are pals but buddies bike together









BUDDY BIKE [free delivery]


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

even after cocking my head at a 45 degree angle, squinting, and looking at it again, i'm having a hard time processing that photo. thanks for the headache.


----------



## tmabiker (Jan 6, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> even after cocking my head at a 45 degree angle, squinting, and looking at it again, i'm having a hard time processing that photo. thanks for the headache.


I want to try riding that, with someone with incredible balance.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

If your looking for that 1st Mountain Bike here's the
"Perfect bike for someone looking to get into mountain biking"
Whyte Industries PRST-1 Full Suspension Size Small


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

That's a great collection piece. I'd buy that. Why people post only non-drive side pics though...


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Silentfoe said:


> That's a great collection piece. I'd buy that. Why people post only non-drive side pics though...


Couldn't be bothered to turn the bike around. Had to take picture quickly before owner found out!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Silentfoe said:


> That's a great collection piece. I'd buy that. Why people post only non-drive side pics though...


Agreed, I'd buy it and stick it in storage.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

White7 said:


> If your looking for that 1st Mountain Bike here's the
> "Perfect bike for someone looking to get into mountain biking"
> Whyte Industries PRST-1 Full Suspension Size Small


Still not as ugly as the Lauf Carbonara.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I really do not get those Whytes. Maybe it's collectible, but I just don't enjoy looking at it.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

dbhammercycle said:


> I really do not get those Whytes. Maybe it's collectible, but I just don't enjoy looking at it.


agreed,,the funny part is in the description as it's the
"Perfect bike for someone looking to get into mountain biking"

why yes,,It is an excellent choice for a 1st MTB


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/bik/5486301953.html


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

stumblemumble said:


> Throw in a squeeze horn and it's a deal. I sold an old junk couch for $300 on craigslist. The buyer drove some 120 miles to pick it up. It was weird.


I have sold things for like $50 and had people come 2+ hours away as well and then try to low ball me 'because of the gas they had to use'.

cra-cra'


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

all yours for only $1100
Exquisite bike must be sold


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

White7 said:


> all yours for only $1100
> Exquisite bike must be sold


She spends a lot of time upside down.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

White7 said:


> all yours for only $1100
> Exquisite bike must be sold


Is it just me, or is that a Manitou bike with a RockShox fork?


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

thegweed said:


> Is it just me, or is that a Manitou bike with a RockShox fork?


Why yes it is, a cheap one at that. I looked the pics over well, couldn't find anything exquisite about it. I've bought nicer vintage bikes for $150.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

It's an old Indy XC fork. They were low end when they were new.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

found on ebay








does that fork have more offset than any fork made by the hand of man? or is it bent to hell?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Both?

Out of curiosity, what's the list price? I imagine shipping to be at least 5 times the value.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

it's still cheap, if you don't already have one in your collection... or just don't have it in yellow, it's ok. there's still time.

Vintage Men&apos;s MT Storm 18 Speed Mountain Bicycle | eBay


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^At that price for an old used dept store bike, it's a definitive example of whisky tango foxtrot. 

Gonna pass that one on.


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Not quite sure what all the attachments on this Stinky are meant to do :eekster: Bit of a disaster all round really.









KONA STINKY CUSTOM DOWNHILL MOUNTAIN BIKE | eBay


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

Vintage Fuji Chron turboling 4130 26" 15 speed, Made in Japan

Backwards fork! I would imagine it doesn't let you turn very sharply ...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

BikeBro said:


> View attachment 1063338
> 
> 
> Vintage Fuji Chron turboling 4130 26" 15 speed, Made in Japan
> ...


you should put that here too

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-disc...y-installed-forks-1003781-2.html#post12574941


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

um.....

Eddie Bauer Sport Giant -$50 obo


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

cerpindicular said:


> um.....
> 
> Eddie Bauer Sport Giant -$50 obo


Um indeed!









Stuck the pic up in case the link goes dead.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow. Good bike for $50, once you take all the crazy off.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

wow, that is... leaving me speechless. 

I'll admit I've been tempted to put a banana saddle on an old women's mesa runner I have, but this shows me how it may look and now I've lost the desire to do so. What is that other part clamped to the seatpost and what is with the chain slack on the return when the top appears taut?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't think the chain is on the chainrings. That thing on the seatpost, lord only knows, but I bet it keeps the aliens away.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

So I've been scouring the craigs in my area to get an idea what various things are going for to price a few items I want to sell accordingly. Obviously, I have an idea of worth and what I'm willing to accept. It just boggles the mind when I see some of the prices people are posting. For instance, Bianchi Pista 2006 with a few upgraded from stock but not necessarily better parts with the exception of the Swallow saddle and thomson post and stem is being listed for 1000. A monocog of similar vintage also asking for 1K, and a number of other shining examples of sellers that think they will win the lottery. WTF people.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Kiwiplague said:


> Um indeed!
> 
> View attachment 1063594
> 
> ...


i think the description is even better than the pic


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/5539160232.html

Man this bike must be one heck of a collector's item

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## DG40 (Feb 5, 2014)

26 inch FAT TIRE BIKE

There are so many delusional people on craigslist.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

https://littlerock.craigslist.org/bik/5548870689.html

Says he has 5 bikes for $100 total, but doesn't know much about them. Here's an example :skep:


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

coke said:


> https://littlerock.craigslist.org/bik/5548870689.html
> 
> Says he has 5 bikes for $100 total, but doesn't know much about them. Here's an example :skep:
> 
> View attachment 1065495


He either stole them or he's dumping them for someone who did.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

coke said:


> Says he has 5 bikes for $100 total, but doesn't know much about them. Here's an example :skep:


"so I broke into these guys houses expecting to find meth, but all I found were these bikes. I took then and I'll trade for meth."


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

hmm is that a gas tank?

SPECIALIZED HARDROCK GAS MOTORIZED MOUNTAIN BIKE NOT RUNNING


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> hmm is that a gas tank?
> 
> SPECIALIZED HARDROCK GAS MOTORIZED MOUNTAIN BIKE NOT RUNNING


Yes, as the ad says "missing a few parts" I am sure he is just referring to the end caps for the bars.

Set ups like this remind me of "Mad Max" and that's probably not far off for life in the Inland Empire.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ lol total Mad Max set up. I'm borderline to the IE but I'm still in LA County


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Not CL related other than to say why didn't they try to sell these on CL rather than dump them? Thule hitch rack and roof rack with snowboard/ski pieces and roof top bike rack. These things are constantly being listed and sold on CL and tend to keep good value. Certainly the older style bike hooks, but it's all in good shape. WTF.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

dbhammercycle said:


> View attachment 1068147
> 
> Not CL related other than to say why didn't they try to sell these on CL rather than dump them? Thule hitch rack and roof rack with snowboard/ski pieces and roof top bike rack. These things are constantly being listed and sold on CL and tend to keep good value. Certainly the older style bike hooks, but it's all in good shape. WTF.


Dumped where?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Next to a dumpster I go by on the way to work.

I'll elaborate. The dumpster is for a smaller apartment building that also houses a coffee shop and middle eastern cafe I frequent regularly. I know the owner and he is always walking behind the building checking the dumpster because a lot of stuff is disposed there and he ends up paying for it. I've picked up a few things there throughout the years. A desk, some chairs, pots for plants, large wire spool, etc. I always find it interesting the things people throw away that can be donated or sold. Since I work at the U, it's possible some of the stuff is left by students making a clean get away after getting the degree or simply moving to another place. Still boggles my mind every time I find something good.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

dbhammercycle said:


> Not CL related other than to say why didn't they try to sell these on CL rather than dump them?


Maybe because, to the untrained eye, they don't look like they're worth anything. I have a lot of hi-fi racks/stands made by a UK company called Mana. The racks are made of angle-iron with wood and glass shelves. Even used they sell for hundreds but to the average wife they look like scrap metal!

I was talking to one of the guys working at the council dump one day and he said it's unbelievable what some people throw away. He said that a few days earlier a guy had put a three-month-old leather suite in the skip because his wife didn't think it matched the décor.

They've got a shipping container for bikes and I used to always have a look to see if there was anything worth salvaging but they don't let you take anything out of it now. Shame.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok I'm no expert but I'm thinking this will fit right in, disturbing post as well 

"I bought this unmolested, barely ridden bike" lol

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/5561680814.html


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Ok I'm no expert but I'm thinking this will fit right in, disturbing post as well
> 
> "I bought this unmolested, barely ridden bike" lol
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/5561680814.html


I'm not sure the saddle/seatpost combination work though!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr Pig said:


> Maybe because, to the untrained eye, they don't look like they're worth anything. I have a lot of hi-fi racks/stands made by a UK company called Mana. The racks are made of angle-iron with wood and glass shelves. Even used they sell for hundreds but to the average wife they look like scrap metal!
> 
> I was talking to one of the guys working at the council dump one day and he said it's unbelievable what some people throw away. He said that a few days earlier a guy had put a three-month-old leather suite in the skip because his wife didn't think it matched the décor.
> 
> They've got a shipping container for bikes and I used to always have a look to see if there was anything worth salvaging but they don't let you take anything out of it now. Shame.


I used to do the same at the dump we use for the cabin. They have a steel bin that I would climb into and salvage older Suntour shifters, derailleurs, etc to keep 2 bikes going. I've since sold one and will be selling the other soon. The dump has since been reorganized and diving is frowned upon with prejudice. I've heard of a couple cases where a dump has brought someone to court over diving and the judge has sided with the diver. Basically the dump gets paid 2 ways: you pay to dump and they additionally get proceeds for scrap so I don't in any way feel bad for recycling. Anyway, it's more difficult to do now, but I've already made out like a bandit since I've salvaged bike parts as well as frames and have donated, built and sold a good portion of it.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

dbhammercycle said:


> Next to a dumpster I go by on the way to work.
> 
> I'll elaborate. The dumpster is for a smaller apartment building that also houses a coffee shop and middle eastern cafe I frequent regularly. I know the owner and he is always walking behind the building checking the dumpster because a lot of stuff is disposed there and he ends up paying for it. I've picked up a few things there throughout the years. A desk, some chairs, pots for plants, large wire spool, etc. I always find it interesting the things people throw away that can be donated or sold. Since I work at the U, it's possible some of the stuff is left by students making a clean get away after getting the degree or simply moving to another place. Still boggles my mind every time I find something good.


Ahh Very nice.

I once picked up a really nice Craftsman Rolling Toolbox that way. I was living in an apartment and one day it was rolling in next to the dumpster. Draws all open and close smoothly. Belonged to some company at one time as it had part of an old asset tag on it. My wife freaked out when she heard me dragging it up the stairs to our second story apartment..... Still have it 17 years later...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^Nice score. Good tools need a well organized box to keep them that way. Well worth the effort certainly.


----------



## garman (Apr 29, 2008)

*Bike is worth more now than it was 10 years ago!! LOL*

https://asheville.craigslist.org/bik/5507371858.html


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

garman said:


> https://asheville.craigslist.org/bik/5507371858.html


That bike was a p.o.s. on the showroom floor 10 years ago when probably purchased from costco for around $200. Seller is so proud he might just want to keep it. I doubt anyone calls anyways.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

garman said:


> https://asheville.craigslist.org/bik/5507371858.html


that seller wins the all-time award for transparency in pricing a bike.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

Please post a screenshot or copy/paste the ad on here so we can laugh at it after it's taken down..


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Please post a screenshot or copy/paste the ad on here so we can laugh at it after it's taken down..


This Bike has never been used, It's not New. This bike retailed for $270 (see link below). It's a 2006 model. This bike is 10 years old. All it needs is a rider. Just come check it out and buy it. Its yours. It's been in storage for 6 years. Not sure where it was the other 4 years. Come get it. $400 takes it. Leave message and I'll get back with you ASAP. If I'm home I'll answer the call. If I'm not at home, I won't answer the call. No low ballers. This bike is sweet!!! It's so sweet that I'm asking $130 more than it retailed for 10 years ago. In 2006.

2006 Diamondback Sorrento - New and Used Bike Value


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

garman said:


> https://asheville.craigslist.org/bik/5507371858.html


lmfao


----------



## garman (Apr 29, 2008)

OK, here is the Asheville Craigslist add: (keep in mind that the current book value on the bike is $49!! LMAO!!)


This Bike has never been used, It's not New. This bike retailed for $270 (see link below). It's a 2006 model. This bike is 10 years old. All it needs is a rider. Just come check it out and buy it. Its yours. It's been in storage for 6 years. Not sure where it was the other 4 years. Come get it. $400 takes it. Leave message and I'll get back with you ASAP. If I'm home I'll answer the call. If I'm not at home, I won't answer the call. No low ballers. This bike is sweet!!! It's so sweet that I'm asking $130 more than it retailed for 10 years ago. In 2006.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

at first glance the bike looks odd, like the front wheel is bigger than the rear? it looks slacked-out? Maybe that is why it is worth so much today?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Klurejr said:


> Ahh Very nice.
> 
> I once picked up a really nice Craftsman Rolling Toolbox that way. I was living in an apartment and one day it was rolling in next to the dumpster. Draws all open and close smoothly. Belonged to some company at one time as it had part of an old asset tag on it. My wife freaked out when she heard me dragging it up the stairs to our second story apartment..... Still have it 17 years later...


I can one-up ya on that. For 4 years, I was a Resident Manager at an upscale student housing apartment complex while I was going to Cal Poly SLO back in the mid to later 80's. We had school year leases so at the end of the year in June, the graduating students would be moving off to their lives elsewhere so as an RM, I and my other 2 roommate RM's, would browse the 6 dumpster locations on the complex and would score some incredibly nice stuff that grads just wouldn't want to take since Mommy and Daddy paid for everything. One of my best finds was a Honda Express 50cc scooter (it wasn't a pedal type) IN the dumpster! I put $11 bucks into brake pads and rode it to campus and class for like 2 years. Thing was awesome.

Second memorable find that's like Klurejr's was a nice JCPenney version of a Craftsmen top stack toolbox with 4 deep drawers and numerous smaller drawers and lid top storage. The tenant's bedroom window was right in front of his parking space so he rifled what belongings he could out the window, through about 10' of landscaped planter, to his truck. I had seen them doing this and went by on my rounds in the evening and saw this toolbox sitting there all closed up and it was too heavy for me to pick up. Their place was now vacant and he was long gone. I never opened it, just got one of my RM's to help me move it into one of our locked maintenance rooms for safe keeping and I went in to the office and dug up this guys contact info to let him know I had it stored safely. He told me, "F*** it! I don't want it....my new job is buying me some $50k in tools to go to work!" I figured this thing was full of junk so I cruised back to the maintenance room by myself and opened it up. I ended up with about $3k worth of all Craftsman tools. Sockets of every size..1/4, 3/8, 1/2. 6 pt, 12 pt, metric, std. every box end combo imaginable, every open end imaginable, skinny, fat, long, short, and tons more knick-knack too much to list. I had a pretty good Craftsman collection already and this just made it insanely better. I spent the next 2 days engraving my name on each piece and they are still the main components in my tool arsenal 30+ years later.


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Can I just take 'em both for $1,850.00 instead?*

2015 HARDROCK Sport - Like New - $400 (Colorado Springs)









condition: like new
make / manufacturer: Specialized
model name / number: Hardrock Sport

I have a 2015 HARDROCK SPORT 17.5 29r for $400, used 4 times.....perfect condition.I also have a 2015 Specialized Stumpjumper 29er...asking $1,450.... take them both for $2,000.

call 719-four 3 nine 4 zero 8 eight


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I can one-up ya on that. For 4 years, I was a Resident Manager at an upscale student housing apartment complex while I was going to Cal Poly SLO back in the mid to later 80's. We had school year leases so at the end of the year in June, the graduating students would be moving off to their lives elsewhere so as an RM, I and my other 2 roommate RM's, would browse the 6 dumpster locations on the complex and would score some incredibly nice stuff that grads just wouldn't want to take since Mommy and Daddy paid for everything. One of my best finds was a Honda Express 50cc scooter (it wasn't a pedal type) IN the dumpster! I put $11 bucks into brake pads and rode it to campus and class for like 2 years. Thing was awesome.
> 
> Second memorable find that's like Klurejr's was a nice JCPenney version of a Craftsmen top stack toolbox with 4 deep drawers and numerous smaller drawers and lid top storage. The tenant's bedroom window was right in front of his parking space so he rifled what belongings he could out the window, through about 10' of landscaped planter, to his truck. I had seen them doing this and went by on my rounds in the evening and saw this toolbox sitting there all closed up and it was too heavy for me to pick up. Their place was now vacant and he was long gone. I never opened it, just got one of my RM's to help me move it into one of our locked maintenance rooms for safe keeping and I went in to the office and dug up this guys contact info to let him know I had it stored safely. He told me, "F*** it! I don't want it....my new job is buying me some $50k in tools to go to work!" I figured this thing was full of junk so I cruised back to the maintenance room by myself and opened it up. I ended up with about $3k worth of all Craftsman tools. Sockets of every size..1/4, 3/8, 1/2. 6 pt, 12 pt, metric, std. every box end combo imaginable, every open end imaginable, skinny, fat, long, short, and tons more knick-knack too much to list. I had a pretty good Craftsman collection already and this just made it insanely better. I spent the next 2 days engraving my name on each piece and they are still the main components in my tool arsenal 30+ years later.


WOW! very nice.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

*Can't afford a real Santa Cruz Superlight?*

Then just buy a cheap no name Tawainese made frame, apply some Santa Cruz decals and voila, instant classic!









CARBON FRAME | Trade Me


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Kiwiplague said:


> Then just buy a cheap no name Tawainese made frame, apply some Santa Cruz decals and voila, instant classic!
> 
> View attachment 1069331
> 
> ...


LOL - I should do that to my "Nashbar" bike I just ordered except is a road bike. That decal doesn't even seem legit.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Giant Dual Suspension MTB - Size Small
Giant Dual Suspension - something is very wrong with this picture.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^ yeah, they mirror images the picture.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Kiwiplague said:


> Then just buy a cheap no name Tawainese made frame, apply some Santa Cruz decals and voila, instant classic!
> 
> View attachment 1069331
> 
> ...


Funny how the "virtual pivot" rear suspension is actually a Horst link.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

*Dirt Jumper with 170mm fork,,,,,,,,WTF????*

Santa Cruz Jackal Dirt Jumper F & F King Marzocchi Bomber Dual Crown Triple Tree

This listing is for the Frame , Fork , Chris King Headset , FSA Stem & Seat Post Collar. 
The wheels, seat, seat post, handlebar & grips are not included, they are only on to give an example of how the bike sits when built.

The frame is I believe 2012and it has its share of little dings maybe 4 or 5 tiny dings mostly in the top tube , they are not easy to see but they are there. Then on the bottom of the chain stay there is a pretty good dent shown in the pics (you can only see it when the bike is upside down). The Marzocchi Bomber fork is older but it has been in storage for a long time and so it hasnt seen alot of use, it is in pretty good shape and functions as it should. Included is a Chris King headset, FSA stem and the seat post collar. 
I thought that this combo looked pretty good and that it would build into a pretty cool jumper so I decided to put it together and let someone else take over this cool project.

This package is being sold as-is , no refunds or returns , so ask questions and make sure this is what you want before you buy it.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

i appreciate the detail in the Jackal ad. after considering it weighing pros and cons, ins and outs, and what have yous...it is exactly what i want. amazing when a buyer and seller can have such a meeting of the minds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2016)

watermonkey said:


> Giant Dual Suspension MTB - Size Small
> Giant Dual Suspension - something is very wrong with this picture.
> 
> View attachment 1070135


 Why buy anything other than a Giant? Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

*ebay*

available on ebay now, compact geometry.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> available on ebay now, compact geometry.
> 
> View attachment 1070517


I'd be afraid I'd rub my chin on the front tire


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

watermonkey said:


> Giant Dual Suspension MTB - Size Small
> Giant Dual Suspension - something is very wrong with this picture.
> 
> View attachment 1070135


I'm guessing It's "dual" suspension be cause the fork has 2 legs??


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

American made is always so expensive.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

singletrackmack said:


> American made is always so expensive.
> 
> View attachment 1071348


You get the feeling there should be a decimal point in there somewhere...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Never underestimate the ingenuity of the 'merican *******. I bet the suspension still works for the driver. I'm just glad we got to see it before the inevitable "Hold my beer, I got this" moment where it's ridden off a large dirt mound on a "cousin's" junk property where it disintegrates upon impact driving splinters through the skulls of onlookers. Don't worry though, no mental acuity was impaired or lost during the stunt. Just a 'lil disappointment that firecrackers were not launched at the exact moment the air time began.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

singletrackmack said:


> American made is always so expensive.
> 
> View attachment 1071348


That's the most WTF I've seen on here for a long time. It has to be a joke....


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2016)

Kiwiplague said:


> You get the feeling there should be a decimal point in there somewhere...


 Like two places in front of the "3"


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

That's obviously a fake from China. American custom builders would only use Redwood or Cedar.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm interested in the bike you have for sale, but I mustache you a question...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> I'm interested in the bike you have for sale, but I mustache you a question...


A friend of mine has a furry moustache on the front of his bike. His kids bought it in the Pound Shop for a laugh and he's had it on his bike since. He thinks it's funny. Me, not so much.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

And the "I just bolted some SH#T together award" goes to

But he did put a lot of work into it,,after all it was "6 months in the making" lol
https://reno.craigslist.org/bik/5606962659.html


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Who wouldn't want a quick release on their shock? I'm gonna go get one for my new Debonair today!


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

White7 said:


> And the "I just bolted some SH#T together award" goes to
> 
> But he did put a lot of work into it,,after all it was "6 months in the making" lol
> https://reno.craigslist.org/bik/5606962659.html


That carpet is straight from a reno casino


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2016)

I like how the assured-ness disappears as soon as the Spec sheet starts. Downhill bike? Safe? Ride-able?


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Who wouldn't want a quick release on their shock? I'm gonna go get one for my new Debonair today!


Mind you, I do remember Marin doing that on their TARA range of full suspension bikes about 15 years ago or so. Was a pretty stupid idea even back then!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

condition-like new.

now that is funny, not that every single thing in the ad wasn't.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

That add is worth a permanent pic. I don't have a bad a** downhill bike, but if I did, it would have bar ends, a front v-brake, and of course a walmart frame.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Saving this pic for posterity. For those who wish to change their frame bearings mid-ride.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Procter said:


>


That's a good one!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Just...wow, so much wtf. The earlier mention of the rim brake front really is odd considering the rear is disc, and the swing arm has post mounts for rim. So why disc on the back and rim front. The first of so many questions that will go unanswered.

That's not Frankenstein, that's his monster!

Next step is to tandem that bad boy up with some 2x4s.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ It would be funny if the CL poster is a member here  That has to be 2016 winner.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> the rear is disc, and the swing arm has post mounts for rim. So why disc on the back and rim front.


Options!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

That's right, downhill...better to have both rim and disc brake. Makes sense, redundancy.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> That's right, downhill...better to have both rim and disc brake. Makes sense, redundancy.


You never know when your brakes will fail, better safe than sorry.

Not a WTF, but a rare sight these days, like something you'd see at a garage sale 20 years ago.

box of bike parts - $50










forks, frames, handle bars, chains,pedals ect.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not sure what to think of this.
Great deal.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

hmm, lets see, burly DH travel and brakes with road geometry (74? degree HTA) and 20/24" wheels?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Super short wheelbase, steep HTA... probably pretty good for tight twisty downhill OTBs. Needs a new saddle though.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

This is making the rounds, so forgive me if you've seen it. A Never-used old Cannonade Carbon.

Very RARE Brand New Never Used Cannondale Mountain Bike Carbon Fiber Super Rave | eBay


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Just in time for father's day


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A good deal... must be a steal 

Road bike (not sure what the make of the bike) | road | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

That does seem a lil suspect...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ which to pick? The 6k un-heard of C'dale or the $120.00 Stolen? decisions


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

There is a couple of the cannondale bikes on eBay. It's not an unheard of bike if you know how to use Google.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

thegweed said:


> This is making the rounds, so forgive me if you've seen it. A Never-used old Cannonade Carbon.
> 
> Very RARE Brand New Never Used Cannondale Mountain Bike Carbon Fiber Super Rave | eBay


Look at the other auctions that seller has going......everything is unbelievably bought high priced, brand new, not used and selling for cheap....no really.

She must need all that money for crack.....cause she gotta be smoking a lot of it to think those values are realistic.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

mtnbikej said:


> Look at the other auctions that seller has going......everything is unbelievably bought high priced, brand new, not used and selling for cheap....no really.
> 
> She must need all that money for crack.....cause she gotta be smoking a lot of it to think those values are realistic.


Wow, I can't stop looking at that stuff...so weird.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I can stop looking, that carpet makes me want to puke.

Lol @ the 4 viewed per hour 'hot item' notice, that might be from us looking.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Anybody want to go in on the popsicle molds? If we bundle we could get a deal?


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

dbhammercycle said:


> Anybody want to go in on the popsicle molds? If we bundle we could get a deal?


Sorry, I already bid on the $4,000 comforter.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

But it's summer... popsicles man.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Best thing on there? Ronco Showtime Rotisserie! If you don't have one, run out and buy one NOW. STOP READING THIS AND GO!

Don't buy hers, though. It's more than what you pay for new retail. :lol:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*a little privacy, please*



cyclelicious said:


> A good deal... must be a steal
> 
> Road bike (not sure what the make of the bike) | road | City of Toronto | Kijiji


I think that one is gone or has just fallen further down the list, off the page.

But I did find several bikes sitting on the toilet (the bikes, not me).


----------



## LibertyDeath76 (Jun 3, 2016)

Not on a bike but a definite WTF on the A/C comment.

Im trying to sell this 1998 Toyota Tacoma its a 6 cylinder and automatic transmission the truck has its specs here and there but its not far from being at its best condition mechanically the truck is firm runs great will take you from point a to b anyday anytime without an issue the enterior needs some cleaning the door handles needs some work the a/c only works when the truck is running i dont know why im not really a mechanic and i bought a new truck so im just trying to get rid of this one as fast as i can im asking $3300 no low ballers please open for reasonable offers contact me to 520213**** if intrested thank you


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

LibertyDeath76 said:


> the a/c only works when the truck is running i dont know why im not really a mechanic


Lol, yeah that's a good one.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I just realized my truck is broken too!


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Best thing on there? Ronco Showtime Rotisserie! If you don't have one, run out and buy one NOW. STOP READING THIS AND GO!
> 
> Don't buy hers, though. It's more than what you pay for new retail. :lol:


But her's is Very Rare and Limited Edition and Vintage.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

This guy again. Very entertaining.

https://reno.craigslist.org/bik/5606962659.html

















"6 months in the making, waiting to find the correct frame sections. I'm generally a downhill guy, second choice is usually a dirtjumper and for a long time I've been contemplating how to combine the two. After alot of combinations and headaches, I was about to forget about the whole idea, and then while organizing parts, I found a lower swingarm section (I've had for 2yrs under my bed) and within a couple hours had the frame and pivot points dialed in. No cutting, welding, or drilling! All sections pair up perfectly with no binding or friction whatsoever. Pivot points are very smooth and quiet, handles excellent and is very responsive, 10 1/2 inches rear travel and smooth as could be, pretty damb fast and an excellent climber! {9 speed cassette} double chainring crank
It ironically looks like a Giant Trance 2 I had, but rides better (in my opinion) Fresh build from bottom bracket up. It's a badass downhill jumper!
AS OF 6/5 PAINT, DECALS AND HAND POLISHING ALL NEW 
ALSO SWITCHED TO A MANITOU SWINGER 9 1/2 INCH OIL/AIR COIL-OVER REAR SHOCK WITH RECOIL ADJUST (AWESOME) Also upgraded to an Suntour front t/b pull derailer. 
Nothing but compliments and envy everywhere it goes!

Avid SD 2.0 brake levers
Deore trigger shifters
Raceface oversized riser bars with tierod
Scott extentions
Bontrager stem
Marzocchi Bomber front suspension forks with 140mm travel, speed lockout, travel adjust and Deore LX V-brakes up front, all in perfect working condition.
FSA crank with Double chain ring and a Raceface 1/4 inch thick allu bash-gaurd
FSA bottom bracket
Manitou Swinger 9.5" oil/air rear coil over shock with 850x2.35 coil and recoil adjust 
Wellgo pedals
Deore XT derailer (long cage rear)
Suntour front derailer
I just put new leather on the seat
Set of 26x2.35 Trail markers DH High Performance tires with plenty of tread
Revolution 26" rims dialed in 
Front has a set of Deore LX Vertual motion v-brakes 
Rear has Hayes mechanical caliper with 6" rotor
Cables, housings, bearings and tubes are all new
By far one of the best Frankenstein biulds I've ever done! Took almost a year to get the front triangle, forks, rockers, and a 29" lower swingarm and a 26"upper swingarm to come together with no cutting, drilling, welding or whatever! No friction points, all pivots are smooth. I Can't describe it, simply have to ride it. But if you do, you'll buy it!? And only to the right person! Price is 100% firm!"


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Not too sure he knows what dirt jumping or downhill really are, because I don't think that... thing could do either. Not too sure he knows what a compliment is either, as "what the hell is that monstrosity" most definitely not a compliment.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

After seeing that I got the sudden urge to want to punch somebody....preferably the creator of the monstrosity.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I just can't believe that thing, or stop laughing about it.

"I just put new leather on the seat"
"Front has a set of Deore LX Vertual motion v-brakes"

I'm dying to know if someone buys it.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

thegweed said:


> I just can't believe that thing, or stop laughing about it.
> 
> "I just put new leather on the seat"
> "Front has a set of Deore LX Vertual motion v-brakes"
> ...


I think someone will die if they do buy it and try to ride off road! 😱


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well he is right about one thing "there can be only one" lol


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

> Specializer PRO BIKE
> 18 speeds, single track











Specializer PRO BIKE | bmx | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

singletrackmack said:


> This guy again. Very entertaining.
> 
> https://reno.craigslist.org/bik/5606962659.html
> 
> ...


Wow. I thought I had a mental illness with my 29+ Banshee Prime with 150 rear and custom 6-speed wide-ratio cassette. I see now that I have a long way to go to reach the level of being really off my rocker.

I really don't need all the endless details on that bike. Just tell me if the tree-grabbers shoot lasers or not. The rest is just fluff.

I think I'd like to buy that thing, bring it to the trailhead, and roll around on it shooting people some really aloof NASTY looks before throwing in granny gear and pedaling down the trail gingerly at 2 mph.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

This guy will take a trade...in Colorado green. Nothing wrong with that, but we're still talking about it in MN.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bop/5614801418.html


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

dbhammercycle said:


> This guy will take a trade...in Colorado green. Nothing wrong with that, but we're still talking about it in MN.
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bop/5614801418.html


I am shocked he hasn't smoked the custom bookshelf and books that he is using for a bike stand. How do you know you are approaching rock-bottom? When you start trading assets for consumption goods. New Zillow posting: "2500 sq foot 4BR/2B, 2 car garage. $500K, or truckload of weed."


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Pretty classic find with a lawwill leader fork. Whole thing looks like it's never left the garage. Balance FS Pro Mt bike

:


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

dbhammercycle said:


> This guy will take a trade...in Colorado green. Nothing wrong with that, but we're still talking about it in MN.
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bop/5614801418.html


I've been offered weed more times than I can count for my craigslist items. I guess being in Nor Cal it's a bit more expected.


----------



## Dr_J (Jan 15, 2004)

*This one was the subject of a thread over in the newbie forum....*

the Newb asked if the listing was legit... Its clearly not. :nono:
If you are going to cut and paste a spec list from Bicycle Blue Book at least make sure the its from the same model line and the spec is at least similar. Even if it was a stumpie, the frame is a generation too old, its not M4, that is definitely not a Fox Talas up front or a Triad in the back, and the brakes aren't even hydraulic, let alone avid. Good thing for the seller he didn't bother with drivetrain shots. Thankfully a sage mtbr member confirmed the Newbies fears before he got scammed...
2006 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Dr_J said:


> the Newb asked if the listing was legit... Its clearly not. :nono:
> If you are going to cut and paste a spec list from Bicycle Blue Book at least make sure the its from the same model line and the spec is at least similar. Even if it was a stumpie, the frame is a generation too old, its not M4, that is definitely not a Fox Talas up front or a Triad in the back, and the brakes aren't even hydraulic, let alone avid. Good thing for the seller he didn't bother with drivetrain shots. Thankfully a sage mtbr member confirmed the Newbies fears before he got scammed...
> 2006 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert
> 
> View attachment 1078232


I've been finding more adds like this. I got scammed by a guy supposedly selling a pair of GT mountain bikes for a really good deal. When I arrived at the guys place, no GT's to be found. The guy tried to sell me a POC Walmart Special instead. When I reported the guy I was met with threats.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

I guess $2500 for a Porsche from the late 90's isn't that bad a deal.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

For the collector nerd who wants the matching bike to go with their Porsche. Excessive price for low performance. Yep, that's got Porsche written all over it.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

watts888 said:


> Excessive price for low performance. Yep, that's got Porsche written all over it.


ouch Burn!! i know a few enthusiasts that would disagree with you.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, but that Porsche has Magura hydraulic rim brakes in RED! They were rad back in the day.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Wow.....Must have gotten one hell of a deal when it was new.....so much so, that in used form, it is worth 2x as much:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Words fail me: LINK


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Not Craigslist,,but,,found this on Ebay ,,,looks worth the price to me,,and it is in 
Olmos new good condition

Kona Bike | eBay


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Two pictures. One of a sticker on the fork, and the second a picture of a rusty chain, rusty cassette, and a rear tire. No other description, except it's a 19" Kona.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

watts888 said:


> Two pictures. One of a sticker on the fork, and the second a picture of a rusty chain, rusty cassette, and a rear tire. No other description, except it's a 19" Kona.


Just in case any one is desperate to know but afraid to click the link... ;0)


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

White7 said:


> Not Craigslist,,but,,found this on Ebay ,,,looks worth the price to me,,and it is in
> Olmos new good condition
> 
> Kona Bike | eBay


But is it _Edward James Olmos _ new?


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

White7 said:


> Not Craigslist,,but,,found this on Ebay ,,,looks worth the price to me,,and it is in
> Olmos new good condition
> 
> Kona Bike | eBay


Minus the rust on every steel part.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

It would be like Christmas, there's no telling what 19" Kona is coming in the mail. I would imagine that the packaging would be top notch like the photos. No worries on the rust, that sh!* will buff out.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

2016 Custom Mountain Bike Trek Remedy Frame | eBay

2016 2009 Trek Remedy cruiser, only a $4500 starting bid, I wonder if theres a reserve


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

idividebyzero said:


> 2016 Custom Mountain Bike Trek Remedy Frame | eBay
> 
> 2016 2009 Trek Remedy cruiser, only a $4500 starting bid, I wonder if theres a reserve


Oooooooooh look at some of these top tier parts. The SPACERS! No expense was spared.

Cane Creek 110 1.5" Alloy Crown Race
$16Stan's NoTubes 16 Ounce Tire Sealant 16 Ounce
$2Wheels MFG Carbon Headset Spacer Carbon, 5mm
$113.342 - Cane Creek 40 ZS44/56 Tapered Headset Black, ZS44/28.6/ZS56/40
$6Wheels MFG Carbon Headset Spacer Carbon, 20mm
$1Cane Creek Interlok Headset Spacer Black, 5mm, 1-1/8"
$5Wheels MFG Carbon Headset Spacer Carbon, 10mm


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds like this guy was ripped off by paying full price for the parts. Silly ebay seller, haven't you ever heard of ebay? You can buy parts cheap on ebay.


----------



## photonanc6 (Jul 9, 2016)

This ad has been posted several times a week for the last two months and includes a photo of an unassembled bike in a box ($90). I'm sick of seeing it--it's posted on CL in multiple cities:

"Still in the box women's mountain bike purple and pink in color 24 speed. Never even assembled fell free to contact anytime this add will be removed when it's gone thanks."


----------



## photonanc6 (Jul 9, 2016)

Someone else is selling the same bike assembled for $20.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

*bike rack WTF*

diabolical anti-theft device. a small, half worn out bungee. it's not even a big strong bungee. i mean, a stiff breeze could have stolen this bike.









i see this stuff all the time, i need to start taking pictures. today i saw a bike upside down in the bike rack, as a theft deterrent, and propped up with a box to protect the saddle from the ground. WTF? now i'm mad i didn't take a pic.

IDK where to put this but i wanted to share, think it's worthy of it's own thread? "bike rack WTF's"


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> diabolical anti-theft device. a small, half worn out bungee. it's not even a big strong bungee. i mean, a stiff breeze could have stolen this bike.
> 
> View attachment 1082050
> 
> ...


Opposite in Japan, nobody really locks up their bike. But again theyre mostly shitty commuter bikes. I was impressed that I just saw one lock on like of the 100's of bikes at the train station. Bad thing: Bike manufactures dont make much money there.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

fatcat said:


> Opposite in Japan, nobody really locks up their bike. But again theyre mostly shitty commuter bikes. I was impressed that I just saw one lock on like of the 100's of bikes at the train station. Bad thing: Bike manufactures dont make much money there.


 EDIT: The tour guide said you can leave your bike there and go on vacation, come back and it will still be there. I'd think a carbon TallBoy may not though. But it is Japan after all.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

fatcat said:


> EDIT: The tour guide said you can leave your bike there and go on vacation, come back and it will still be there. I'd think a carbon TallBoy may not though. But it is Japan after all.


I lived in Tokyo in the late nineties and locked my bike (Univega mt bike I shipped from US). Once I was visiting Yoyogi Koen and came back to find two guys loading my bike onto a dolly to haul off as it was just locked thru the rear wheel, not actually to anything.

My girlfriend once left her wallet in her bike's basket briefly and it was taken. It's a lot safer in Japan but not necessarily as safe as you may be lead to believe.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

The 5th seat is where I'll be, with 4 drink holders right there it's a no-brainer.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/bik/5700720361.html


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Bicycle, Mountain Bike
Bicycle, Mountain Bike - $2000 (OBO)
Cleaning out storage, need to make space. Specialized Street Jumper FSR XL mountain bike


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

watermonkey said:


> Bicycle, Mountain Bike
> Bicycle, Mountain Bike - $2000 (OBO)
> Cleaning out storage, need to make space. Specialized Street Jumper FSR XL mountain bike
> View attachment 1085779


That's amazing in so many ways.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I had to save a picture of that one for the archives.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Specialized Street Jumper FSR

Now with steer tube extender, bonner stem, and trailer adapter on the seatpost. Get yours today.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

[changed the ad]


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

chimpanzee00 said:


> "they are old and just seting around so I need to sale s.a.p"


Ha! That's like this one: https://stockton.craigslist.org/emd/5681772941.html

Not bike-related, but who's going to buy 8mm home movies for $15, unless it's a perv.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> Ha! That's like this one: https://stockton.craigslist.org/emd/5681772941.html
> 
> Not bike-related, but who's going to buy 8mm home movies for $15, unless it's a perv.


Well....it's in STOCKTON. Perhaps the Mayor trying to get rid of some evidence? :skep:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Never seen one of these.

Cruzbike Silvio S2.1 Recumbent Bike


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> Never seen one of these.
> 
> Cruzbike Silvio S2.1 Recumbent Bike


Yeah, and the seller sounds honest. if I were in the market for something like that I'd probably buy from a seller like that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

But it's still a recumbent.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

If i were forced on to a recumbent, I'd probably go for that as opposed to the low slung machines that an barely be seen on the road.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Those are kinda weird, your pedal strokes feed back into the steering.

Too bad they didn't do rear wheel steering, would be a sweet ride...


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Good point. I don't know jack about recumbents other than what I see toodling along the road while I'm out and about driving or on my own road bike. I get sketchy around most because they can be so hard to see amongst traffic.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Rocking threaded double crown fork on this one: Kawasaki MX 175 Team Green


----------



## TN_Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

Older schwinn male bike

But...how do you know it's a male?


----------



## TN_Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

1972 Schwinn Stingray 5-speed stick shift


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2016)

TN_Yeti said:


> Older schwinn male bike
> 
> But...how do you know it's a male?


 Check the hubs. It either has QR's or it has Nuts.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

beautiful old custom Schwinn. check out those welds...

Modeled After Vintage Swing Bike Schwinn Custom Made Frame | eBay


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Forster said:


> Check the hubs. It either has QR's or it has Nuts.


For starters, it's not a Schwinn.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2016)

Shane5001 said:


> For starters, it's not a Schwinn.


 Only trying to answer the question that was asked.


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

Mountain Beach Snow fat tire bike, Shimano 7 speed, disk brakes, oil spring fork, the frame is high carbon steel, new in box,black or white

From Houston CL, "Carbon Steel" lol


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

2ndChance said:


> From Houston CL, "Carbon Steel" lol


¿ I don't get it


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> ¿ I don't get it


All steel has carbon in it.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Apparently, Metallurgy was not his strong subject.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Apparently, Metallurgy was not his strong subject.


J.B. Weld cares not about metallurgy. It bonds with everything.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

l'oiseau said:


> All steel has carbon in it.


So do people, I was referring to the lol.

lol


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

l'oiseau said:


> J.B. Weld cares not about metallurgy. It bonds with everything.


JBW RULES!

Oh...and my post was intended for 2ndChance and the "lol".


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm going to say this a winner! $1400.00? ..... and that saddle - wood handle bars?

Custom bike


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> I'm going to say this a winner! $1400.00? ..... and that saddle - wood handle bars?
> 
> Custom bike


But it's got disc brakes... Honestly that part is not entirely unimpressive.


----------



## Mach1320 (Sep 8, 2016)

True story,

Used to work with a guy who would hit estate sales and pick up vintage bicycles, give them a little tlc and flip on ebay. He sold a bike and shipped the thing, gets a message from the buyer a few days later says hey thanks for the goodies in the headlight. Hes like what are you talking about ? This bike had a headlight and i guess the guy was taking it apart to clean it up some more and there was some dope in the headlight lol, we figure some teenager probably stashed it and forgot about it or something but we got a good laugh at the fact he unknowingly sent drugs across multiple state lines.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> I'm going to say this a winner! $1400.00? ..... and that saddle - wood handle bars?
> 
> Custom bike


Ha I saw tha tone too and for posterity here is the pic:


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

https://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/5763649344.html

Only $350.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Well....it's in STOCKTON. Perhaps the Mayor trying to get rid of some evidence? :skep:


Lol


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Finch Platte said:


> https://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/5763649344.html
> 
> Only $350.


i have two lightly used #2 pencils for sale for $350, think he'd trade?


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Forster said:


> Only trying to answer the question that was asked.


Yeah, I just think it's funny when people try to sell vintage cruiser style bikes on craigs and list them as Schwinn just because they must have been the only manufacturer back in the day. Schwinn's were expensive, in most cases around here they are something else.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Can anyone explain this 500mm Thompson seatpost and the cruiser seat?

Santa Cruz V10 Full Carbon Professionally Clear Coated | eBay


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Aftermarket clearcoat for the undercarriage, what more do you want?

I honestly can't believe someone bid on it, no reserve and it's 1200?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jestep said:


> Can anyone explain this 500mm Thompson seatpost and the cruiser seat?
> 
> Santa Cruz V10 Full Carbon Professionally Clear Coated | eBay


"it also comes with a off road set of tires"

He's been using it as a commuter?

Sounds like he may be more of a poser (can we still say that?) than a downhiller.

chaz


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

chazpat said:


> "it also comes with a off road set of tires"
> 
> He's been using it as a commuter?
> 
> ...


But for $1200, it's beyond a steal. He should have just removed the post entirely, and he'd probably get $4000 - $5000 for it. I still can't even fathom seeing someone ride this with a post like that. Are they like 7'6" or something? Everybody needs a 205mm travel FS bike with a 64 degree head tube angle to commute on. Downhill both ways...?

I think the fact they put a stiffer spring to help going up hill really tells it all...


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

That thing looks like it'd be a wheelie machine!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

This was on a local facebook used sales page recently.















Cheers


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Watch out sweet jumps, this bike's a destroyer!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

the orange paint makes the shocks legit. now all he needs is a 36er front wheel to level that thing back out. ok, maybe more like a 44er.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

pass it on to 65Bug, he might reconsider his ancient razorback build.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

abelfonseca said:


> This was on a local facebook used sales page recently.
> 
> View attachment 1096528
> View attachment 1096527
> ...


That's got to be a circle track bike with that slick back tire! You're never gonna find another one of those.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

OK so the bike is not a "WTF"... BUT the reason for not having a front break is pretty damn funny.

Avalanche 3.0 GT Mountain Bike

Don't get confused out there guys!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> OK so the bike is not a "WTF"... BUT the reason for not having a front break is pretty damn funny.
> 
> Avalanche 3.0 GT Mountain Bike
> 
> Don't get confused out there guys!


Just WOW! :skep:

And that kickstand!....I so need one for my carbon SJ Evo!


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> https://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/5763649344.html
> 
> Only $350.
> 
> View attachment 1093083


LOL Today people laugh at this 1999 attempt by Trek to go forward with
full suspensionland, but when some of these fine folks post their 1998,99 hardtails
with outdated forks, components and v brakes and ask, "Is this bike any good or worth updating?" I roll my eyes as well  No its not, its from a past decade, if it were a Corvette, Porsche, Ferrari or exotic, YES, but its a 97 Rockhopper, just as sought after as a 97 Nissan Altima.
...wonder how many times that seat post hit that shock


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> OK so the bike is not a "WTF"... BUT the reason for not having a front break is pretty damn funny.
> 
> Avalanche 3.0 GT Mountain Bike
> 
> Don't get confused out there guys!


"It doesn't have front brakes....but it does come with back breaks"


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> OK so the bike is not a "WTF"... BUT the reason for not having a front break is pretty damn funny.
> 
> Avalanche 3.0 GT Mountain Bike
> 
> Don't get confused out there guys!


 I feel like I'm joining the herd mentality, but I can't resist this gem. "More dangerous than getting confused about which brake you're using? Grabbing a handful of nothing when you need the other 70% of your bikes braking (breaking) ability." On the plus side, if you have less "braking" you'll probably get more "breaking" so it all evens out.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Forster said:


> I feel like I'm joining the herd mentality, but I can't resist this gem. "More dangerous than getting confused about which brake you're using? Grabbing a handful of nothing when you need the other 70% of your bikes braking (breaking) ability." On the plus side, if you have less "braking" you'll probably get more "breaking" so it all evens out.


I almost didn't post this but the more I read it, the harder I laughed.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

This one has been re-posted over and over for probably more than a year. I believe he actually started at $425, now it's actually $275 in the title. I will admit that it was/is a cool bike, but I think he'll have a hard time getting much more than $100.









FOR SALE IS THIS VINTAGE GT ALL TERRA KARAKORAM GROOVE TUBE BIKE SHIMANO DEORE XT GROUP SET. I WOULD SAY THIS BIKE IS IN PRETTY GOOD SHAPE FOR ITS AGE. THERE ARE A FEW SCRATCHES ON PAINT BUT OVERALL IT LOOKS REAL GOOD TO ME. THE SHIFTERS SAY DEORE XT THE DERAILER DEORE LX. IT HAS ARAYA CV7 RIMS. THE FRAM IS A GTX BUTTED CHROMEMOLLY. I AIRED UP THE TIRES AND THE FRONT ONE SEEMS TO HAVE A LEAK IN TUBE BACK ONE IS HOLDING AIR. I HAVE TAKEN ALOT OF PHOTOS FOR YOU TO VIEW PLEASE LOOK AT THEM ALL TO HELP YOU DETERMINE THIS BIKES CONDITION, AS THEY SAY A PHOTO CAN SAY A 1000 WORDS. I AM ASKING 375 OBO


----------



## jdave5917 (Apr 30, 2007)

Didn't know this forum existed. I've often wanted a place to share some of the "Best of CL" ads. One of my all-time favorites was a bike with a "chrome ollie" frame that, sadly, I didn't score.


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> OK so the bike is not a "WTF"... BUT the reason for not having a front break is pretty damn funny.
> 
> Avalanche 3.0 GT Mountain Bike
> 
> Don't get confused out there guys!


I was just about to post this one and happened to see your post! This is all wrong. Not only is the front brake hilarious, but its a 2007 model year bike, not 2010-2013, and its a size medium, not a large-XLarge. If anyone looks at the pics closely you actually see the "M". Plus this is a $50-80 bike not $200!!!

Heres whats in the Ad..............
CONDITION: Has been used but looks to be in excellent condition. Does NOT have front brakes, they were removed because when riding in the mountains it can be dangerous if a rider gets confused on the brakes. If it really bothers you it is only a $13 fix. However, BACK BREAKS ARE INCLUDED.

- Size: I believe L-XL
- Year: Looks to be between 
2010-2013


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

riding4life said:


> I was just about to post this one and happened to see your post! This is all wrong. Not only is the front brake hilarious, but its a 2007 model year bike, not 2010-2013, and its a size medium, not a large-XLarge. If anyone looks at the pics closely you actually see the "M". Plus this is a $50-80 bike not $200!!!
> 
> Heres whats in the Ad..............
> CONDITION: Has been used but looks to be in excellent condition. Does NOT have front brakes, they were removed because when riding in the mountains it can be dangerous if a rider gets confused on the brakes. If it really bothers you it is only a $13 fix. However, BACK BREAKS ARE INCLUDED.
> ...


I love the last pic in this ad: closeup of the left grip, you get a detailed view of every grain of dirt and sand that the I.E. has embedded into this POS.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

riding4life said:


> I was just about to post this one and happened to see your post! This is all wrong. Not only is the front brake hilarious, but its a 2007 model year bike, not 2010-2013, and its a size medium, not a large-XLarge. If anyone looks at the pics closely you actually see the "M". Plus this is a $50-80 bike not $200!!!
> 
> Heres whats in the Ad..............
> CONDITION: Has been used but looks to be in excellent condition. Does NOT have front brakes, they were removed because when riding in the mountains it can be dangerous if a rider gets confused on the brakes. If it really bothers you it is only a $13 fix. However, BACK BREAKS ARE INCLUDED.
> ...


Oh man lol, I saw the brake thing and didnt go into that much detail..too funny


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

PinkBike ad for frames
2016 29er MTB Carbon XC Bike Frame 16/18/20 inch For Sale








Is the hangar on the wrong side?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> PinkBike ad for frames
> 2016 29er MTB Carbon XC Bike Frame 16/18/20 inch For Sale
> View attachment 1099460
> 
> ...


:madman:

That would make for some interesting routing to get the chain to the front rings...


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Gary Fisher

Ok, to me this looks fishy. First thought is that it is stolen. Price has been going down for the last couple of months. I don't know Gary Fisher bikes so have no idea what this could be but would think it would be worth more that this. What do you think?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

bent rim, seems about right. 10 year old bike. for that price, if it was in not a horrible condition, I'd buy it. It looks like it's a bike from a small town, so probably not a whole lot of interest.
https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/searchlistingdetail.aspx?id=10047


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Fuzzwardo said:


> Gary Fisher
> 
> Ok, to me this looks fishy. First thought is that it is stolen. Price has been going down for the last couple of months. I don't know Gary Fisher bikes so have no idea what this could be but would think it would be worth more that this. What do you think?


has a cool name and looks like 8" rotor up front. what's not to like? it is priced for a buyer to offer $50 and be done. enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

E-specialized?

SPECIALIZED HARDROCK GAS MOTORIZED MOUNTAIN BIKE NOT RUNNING


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Never seen anyone actually want to be in their ad... Gets funnier every time I see it, lol!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2016)

Cornfield said:


> Never seen anyone actually want to be in their ad... Gets funnier every time I see it, lol!
> 
> View attachment 1106758


 Looks like he can't figure out that the key has to be turned to open the lock.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Forster said:


> Looks like he can't figure out that the key has to be turned to open the lock.


I dont think he knows where the key is.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> Never seen anyone actually want to be in their ad... Gets funnier every time I see it, lol!
> 
> View attachment 1106758


Too funny! The "selfie" influence in action. If he hadn't posted a pic of himself I would be suspicious of the "one key" reference in the ad. He might follow the buyer around and try to steal their bike with the other key.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

cjsb said:


> Too funny! The "selfie" influence in action. If he hadn't posted a pic of himself I would be suspicious of the "one key" reference in the ad. He might follow the buyer around and try to steal their bike with the other key.


He's got "selfie cred", lol!

He looks like serious seller looking for that serious buyer!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> I dont think he knows where the key is.


 Or perhaps he "misplaced" the other key and he has that perplexed "how do I get it out of there" look going.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

The more I look at the picture the more I think it is pure genius. His face is perfectly framed in the U-Bolt, saying "trust" the seller, and the resolve in his face coupled with that lone key standing against all thieves says "security". "Fortress".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

"fully rigid" HA! 
$200 economy shipping. HA!
$1800 for a used bike that was maybe $1,200 new? HA!

creative ad from the new ebay account. thanks for the laugh, i mean GLWS.

Surly Karate Monkey 29er single-speed fully rigid mountain bike. | eBay


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> "fully rigid" HA!
> $200 economy shipping. HA!
> $1800 for a used bike that was maybe $1,200 new? HA!
> 
> ...


"2010 Surly Karate Monkey custom built high-end components"

The high-end components were custom built?

Bit of an inside joke as OneSpeed and I were just commenting in a punctuation thread (yes, there is a thread on punctuation, I'm sure you all will want to rush over to it).

Gotta love how it has high-end components but he didn't bother to list them or show them in photos. And it says "Disc Brakes - Mechanical", does someone make high-end mechanical brakes? But the "fully rigid" may be the best part.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sofa king pissed that I didn't see that Monkey before I bought my frame/fork! I would have given him double! :lol:


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

sadly, it's probably a stolen bike listed by a moron.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm thinking you're right, he probably saw it said "Surly Karate Monkey" on the bike and found a similar listing on eBay and copied and pasted its full title.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Whaaat is that?

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bik/5914237786.html


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

dbhammercycle said:


> Whaaat is that?


it's "the perfect Christmas gift" DUH! didn't you read the ad?

really though i have no words. i want to like it, but it has a battery...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2016)

dbhammercycle said:


> Whaaat is that?
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bik/5914237786.html


 That's useful, 4 tires on the non-electric drive. Perhaps, if it didn't weigh a ton, it wouldn't need an electric motor.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Not even ONE gimballed drink holder, either. :shocked: Pathetic!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

dbhammercycle said:


> Whaaat is that?
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bik/5914237786.html


I actually kind of like that, you know if you lived in a party town and didn't want to drive or be bothered balancing an actual bicycle. Not that I would actually BUY it, mind you.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

lewisfoto said:


> I actually kind of like that, you know if you lived in a party town and didn't want to drive or be bothered balancing an actual bicycle. Not that I would actually BUY it, mind you.


FYI, in most states you can get a DWI on a bike.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> FYI, in most states you can get a DWI on a bike.


Dude I was making a joke


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

That thing screams "I can't drive a rear motorcycle because of a DWI, but I wanna be cool. I also wanna drag someone along with me."


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Not even ONE gimballed drink holder, either. :shocked: Pathetic!


It's got a basket, you just need a lil monkey, like the one the Hangover 3, to bartend to keep those drinks flowing while those wheels a rollin'!

I would never buy it, but I do admit to being intrigued by it. Most things are all wrong about it, but somehow it may add up right. I don't care for the color or graphics, the swooping beach cruiser bars, the saddles look uncomfortable to pedal any distance on and I abhore the Townie put'ur'foot down look. All that, and I admit I'm perplexed, but I kinda like it. I'd ride it around the beach with the wife behind while having fun on vacation but let's face it, that's barely suggesting physical activity.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Definitely a WTF in my book.

Nice bike. Even nicer clamp job on the top tube of such a nice bike. meh...who needs a warranty? It's just carbon. :skep:


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

:madman:


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

It's a hand crank clamp....not spring loaded. So it probably isn't that tight.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> sadly, it's probably a stolen bike listed by a moron.


Sadly, I'm inclined to believe you.

IIRC they quit doing V mounts on KMs 3-4 years after 2010.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mtnbikej:


> It's a hand crank clamp....not spring loaded. So it probably isn't that tight.





> ​​




​
​



​



^ ya, whatever makes you feel better. IMO that falls under the "more money than brains" category. you've got a USED bike worth over $5k and you clamp the carbon frame.

someone sound the alarm. Undeserving A-Hole Alert!!!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Just when you thought you've seen it all!










MUST SELL ASAP!!!
Stretched 7" lowered (still have factory spring) nice seat air pump single speed right now. Must Sell ASAP. $60 CASH. Plus comes with a set of 26" white walls (front rim bent) that go along with it. Was just a cool project bike and don't need anymore no room bike just sitting outside. MUST GO thx
TEXT or Call


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ first, don't act like that's not your ad. i know you chopped that bike up and then realized you can't turn the cranks. oh well, the pedal makes a nice kickstand. :thumbsup:

you made abstract lowrider garage art


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ first, don't act like that's not your ad. i know you chopped that bike up and then realized you can't turn the cranks. oh well, the pedal makes a nice kickstand. :thumbsup:
> 
> you made abstract lowrider garage art


I ran out of money before I put the hydros on it so you could raise the BB and pedal. It's in cruise mode in that pic.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> Just when you thought you've seen it all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like it's already snapped in half, which would save time I guess...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Just when you thought you've seen it all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't need a kickstand the pedals hit the ground already (providing extra traction). I think it's an "Ice-bike."


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I found this gem today. Apparently it's vintage from the 1700's. I had no idea that fat ebikes were so old school.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/484518873/26-inch-big-wheel-fat-tire-sports?ref=market


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Silentfoe said:


> I found this gem today. Apparently it's vintage from the 1700's. I had no idea that fat ebikes were so old school.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/484518873/26-inch-big-wheel-fat-tire-sports?ref=market


That's sort of cool, but.... not really.

My god, I think I just puked into my mouth thinking that was cool.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

"Materials: Aluminium alloy, metal, rubber, PU, paint, Cruser" :skep: :skep: :skep:


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> "Materials: Aluminium alloy, metal, rubber, PU, paint, Cruser" :skep: :skep: :skep:


Old bikes were sacrificed to make new bikes. I love that it has a Shimano XTR sticker on it, but looks like a Tourney drivetrain. Close enough, right?


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

From a local site. Nothing really extraordinary in the bike itself, but just the way the seller tries to push it into every single wanted mountain bike ad is kind of questionable.. Doesn't matter whether they're looking for a hardtail or trail bike, he'll tell them it's great for downhills and trails, but practically leaves the "what about uphills" part missing. Gets pissed when someone calls him on his BS. Just pisses me off how these people are trying to sell a bike that is not suited for the buyer, and eventually someone unaware of a fact that it's a downhill bike will buy it to ride XC with it... There's never too many riders out there, and we certainly don't need them to get screwed right away :madman:


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

watts888 said:


> Old bikes were sacrificed to make new bikes. I love that it has a Shimano XTR sticker on it, but looks like a Tourney drivetrain. Close enough, right?


did they have shimano xtr in the 1700s


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

uh, would you do 60 mph on a beach cruiser? i wouldn't.

$325 for a nice motorbike tops out at 60 miles an hour


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Silentfoe said:


> I found this gem today. Apparently it's vintage from the 1700's. I had no idea that fat ebikes were so old school.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/484518873/26-inch-big-wheel-fat-tire-sports?ref=market


This is clear evidence of just how long fat tires and electric bike motors have been around. Fantastic.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> uh, would you do 60 mph on a beach cruiser? i wouldn't.
> 
> $325 for a nice motorbike tops out at 60 miles an hour
> 
> View attachment 1119298


Actually, that thing is bad ass and all for a great price, too.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Hawg said:


> Actually, that thing is bad ass and all for a great price, too.


yeah, if riding a motorbike that requires a license plate at 60mph with rim brakes is badass by all means, have at it. just do me a favor and wear a motorcycle helmet and jacket. and maybe some old school bomber goggles for good measure.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> yeah, if riding a motorbike that requires a license plate at 60mph with rim brakes is badass by all means, have at it. just do me a favor and wear a motorcycle helmet and jacket. and maybe some old school bomber goggles for good measure.


Dude, imagine all the biker chics I get winks from as I blew by!

I gonna make the seller an offer.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> uh, would you do 60 mph on a beach cruiser? i wouldn't.
> 
> $325 for a nice motorbike tops out at 60 miles an hour
> 
> View attachment 1119298


That is simultaneously awesome and completely horrifying at the same time.

And they're not even v brakes are they? Looks like some really low end caliper road brakes.

They should have gone with a coaster brake. Can you imagine the excellent modulation of a coaster brake at 60mph...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Wipperman Titanium 10 speed chain. $279 shipping not included.

Wipperman Titanium 10 Speed Chain | eBay


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Can't decide which of my bikes I should get this for&#8230;


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

Cornfield said:


> Just when you thought you've seen it all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dumpster fire on wheels.

I like the truth in advertising that it sat outside. The neighbors must've loved looking at that.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Here's a kinda similar one, though it looks like it was executed better. But how the hell do you ride it???

He's asking $200 if anyone's interested (and has a much better back than I do).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Here's a kinda similar one, though it looks like it was executed better. But how the hell do you ride it???
> 
> He's asking $200 if anyone's interested (and has a much better back than I do).
> 
> View attachment 1123683


You know what they say about long arms...?

They say damn, that guy's got some long arms.

AKA Lance Armlong


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

That might be one of those recumbent bikes, you pedal with your hands and steer with your feet.

I guess you'd still need long arms to reach the pedals...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> Just when you thought you've seen it all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New geometry.

As Kiwiplague said, it looks like it already snapped in half. A failed attempt at making it right again.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/6026670775.html

Im stoked for his nephew/nephews


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

sfgiantsfan said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/6026670775.html
> 
> Im stoked for his nephew/nephews


haha, size/dimension: 3ftx6ft :madman:

a question though. if they're twins, shouldn't they like the same saddle?

and there's only two pedals, what do they do with the extra two legs that are in the middle of the frame? what about the two extra arms? where do those go?

clearly this wasn't well thought out.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

sfgiantsfan said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/6026670775.html
> 
> Im stoked for his nephew/nephews


Congrats that is a true WTF


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2017)

sfgiantsfan said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/6026670775.html
> 
> Im stoked for his nephew/nephews


 Gonna wave the BS flag on this one. Looks more like an experiment that failed that he's trying to make someone else
s failure not


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Forster said:


> Gonna wave the BS flag on this one. Looks more like an experiment that failed that he's trying to make someone else
> s failure not


I was thinking the same thing. If he truly had conjoined nephews, I'm pretty sure they would separate them when very young, not wait until they were big enough for that bike. Unless he just got excited and was planning for many years from now. But yeah, BS.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

lol @wiener dog bike


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

*dat seat*

https://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/6005677652.html


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok, not Cl, but Ebay. Not a bike, but an axe? Seriously though, check out those mannequins!

African Tribal War Axe Weapon Ax Club Leather Covered Wood Handle Wire Blade | eBay


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

dbhammercycle said:


> Ok, not Cl, but Ebay. Not a bike, but an axe? Seriously though, check out those mannequins!
> 
> African Tribal War Axe Weapon Ax Club Leather Covered Wood Handle Wire Blade | eBay


The mannequin's pose is all "Chop! In the name of love! Abimbola can't get enough!"


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

drwx said:


> https://nashville.craigslist.org/bik/6005677652.html
> 
> View attachment 1124860


I seen an exercise bike a while ago that I *almost* wanted to buy. I saved a pic instead.

The color was striking, kinda like Golden Root-Beer or something.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Cornfield said:


> I seen an exercise bike a while ago that I *almost* wanted to buy. I saved a pic instead.
> 
> The color was striking, kinda like Golden Root-Beer or something.
> 
> View attachment 1125581


What stopped you?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

TheGweed said:


> What stopped you?


Not enough floor space from having too many non-stationary bikes.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> I seen an exercise bike a while ago that I *almost* wanted to buy. I saved a pic instead.
> 
> The color was striking, kinda like Golden Root-Beer or something.
> 
> View attachment 1125581


Get both and transfer that furry seat over


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Dude, that's Schwinn gold!... and look at the size of the chain ring!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> I seen an exercise bike a while ago that I *almost* wanted to buy. I saved a pic instead.
> 
> The color was striking, kinda like Golden Root-Beer or something.
> 
> View attachment 1125581


I remember those, well! And even that color. I believe my brothers Sting Ray was the same flavor in the late 60's. That one looks pretty cherry. It's probably been covered by underwear and clothing for decades! :lol: I worked at a Schwinn dealer in Westminster, CA in the very early eighties while going to a College down there right before I departed for service with USN. I used to put those together, including all the other bikes which were mostly 5 spd beach cruisers that were the big thing, then. The Air-Dyne was the sh*t at the time, IIRC, for exercisers back then.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

You guys are making me wish I got it, dangit!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Cornfield said:


> You guys are making me wish I got it, dangit!


I wish you got it too, not sure why. Looks like it could be in the Smithsonian.


----------



## Sunderland (Mar 7, 2012)

Bamboo Special

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/6018302710.html


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunderland said:


> Bamboo Special
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/6018302710.html


Gilligan's Island Special!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Cornfield said:


> I seen an exercise bike a while ago that I *almost* wanted to buy. I saved a pic instead.
> 
> The color was striking, kinda like Golden Root-Beer or something.


This color is called coppertone and it is actually prized by collectors of Schwinns. I have a 1974 Paramount in coppertone.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

cool bike except for the backwards seat post ,awesome dropper cable routing and upside down remote 
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/6024232519.html


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Coppertone :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ncfisherman said:


> Coppertone :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1126870


The Schwinn Krates from 1968 - 1973. I don't remember a copper one.

Orange = Orange Krate
Green = Pea Picker
Red = Apple Krate
Yellow = Lemon Peeler
Special edition Grey = Grey Ghost


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

There wasn't a copper "krate" bike. Just the Sting Ray and other models. 

And it was "Apple Krate" not a "Peeler".


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a '68 Fastback.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Oh My Sack! said:


> There wasn't a copper "krate" bike. Just the Sting Ray and other models.
> 
> And it was "Apple Krate" not a "Peeler".


I don't know where I got Peeler from. All I know is at 8 years old I drooled over my neighbors Orange Krate. I later built my own Singray out of a cruiser Schwinn.



ncfisherman said:


> It's a '68 Fastback.
> 
> View attachment 1126883


Good find.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

The Ram's Horn is awesome! It looks like BMX drop-bars. Maybe they will make a comeback?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

https://nashville.craigslist.org/msg/6052227817.html

Seems like a fair trade


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Not sure what they were going for here


----------



## zactastic (Mar 27, 2017)

falconpunch79 said:


> Not sure what they were going for here
> View attachment 1129094


perhaps this person wanted that "hands up" roller coaster feeling. haha


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I couldn't help but post this.









https://austin.craigslist.org/bop/6074171682.html


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^lol! Just last night I was looking for a pic of the 8os bike styrofoam helmets.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

^^ That is SO enduro!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol...I would look like I was wearing an umbrella 😁😁


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Lol...I would look like I was wearing an umbrella 😁😁


And at speed if you tilt your head back just enough a parachute brake system.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And at speed if you tilt your head back just enough a parachute brake system.


Lol great idea!


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

jestep said:


> I couldn't help but post this.
> 
> View attachment 1130680
> 
> ...


My... Well that sure is something else.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

jestep said:


> I couldn't help but post this.
> 
> View attachment 1130680
> 
> ...


Now I remember why we used to make fun of people that wore helmets.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> My... Well that sure is something else.


But..but..it's race ready.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> But..but..it's race ready.


For a race I'm not wanting to win.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

jestep said:


> I couldn't help but post this.
> 
> View attachment 1130680
> 
> ...


I hope you bought it for the heck of it.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

jestep said:


> I couldn't help but post this.
> 
> View attachment 1130680
> 
> ...


Offer $20 and wear it just to get a reaction out of people.


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

https://lancaster.craigslist.org/bik/6080458078.html

For only $1000 you can get yourself a 21 year old rusty p.o.s that was only ridden approx. 20 times. Its vintage.

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha !!!


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I wouldn't pay $1000, but I'd ride it any day.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Some of those Bontragers are still quite nice to ride, but I also agree that I wouldn't pay that much.


----------



## stickman83 (Aug 13, 2009)

Bicycle for parts - $20







i ran over my kid's new bicycle ... The frame is ok.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

stickman83 said:


> Bicycle for parts - $20
> View attachment 1131454
> 
> i ran over my kid's new bicycle ... The frame is ok.


That'll buff right out.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

What about the kid?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

chazpat said:


> What about the kid?


He's selling for $50 in another ad.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

From the looks of it, the bike was too small for the kid anyway.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

stickman83 said:


> Bicycle for parts - $20
> View attachment 1131454
> 
> i ran over my kid's new bicycle ... The frame is ok.


Are you sure you didn't borrow  your kids bike and huck it 12' to flat?


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Phat Cactus said:


> https://lancaster.craigslist.org/bik/6080458078.html
> 
> For only $1000 you can get yourself a 21 year old rusty p.o.s that was only ridden approx. 20 times. Its vintage.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha !!!


Guys is charging about twice what he should. And that bike is from after the trek buyout and made in the trek factory not the Santa Cruz factory like the bonty races were.

As far as a "20 year old rusty POS", the man how gave us the phrase "strong, light, cheap, pick two" is not known for designing POS MTB parts or bikes.

https://www.adventure-journal.com/2015/03/behind-the-cult-of-bontrager/


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

Looks more like he's asking 4x what it's worth...

https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/searchlistingdetail.aspx?id=58138

But, you know, there's an ass for every seat


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

singletrackmack said:


> As far as a "20 year old rusty POS", the man how gave us the phrase "strong, light, cheap, pick two" is not known for designing POS MTB parts or bikes.
> 
> https://www.adventure-journal.com/2015/03/behind-the-cult-of-bontrager/


cool article, thanks for sharing.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> cool article, thanks for sharing.


X2,,,great read


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Phat Cactus said:


> Looks more like he's asking 4x what it's worth...
> 
> https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/searchlistingdetail.aspx?id=58138
> 
> But, you know, there's an ass for every seat


Bicyclebluebook does not base prices off of recent sales and is terrible at valuing desirable vintage bikes. I do not know how they determine value. However, statricks bases there value off of recent market sales which is what people actually paid for a particular item. And what someone is willing to pay is what an item is worth.

Here is an example. Bicycle blue book puts a max value of $300 for a conmplete and excellent condition 1993 Bridgestone mb1. While right now there is just the '93 mb1 frame for sale on eBay and the bids are already at $300 with 2 days left. I am guessing the frame will go for about $400-$500 and that is with no components included at all. Bicycleblue book has no idea what a proper value of these kinds of bike should be.


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

Statricks is pretty cool. Thanks for the info...


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

^ya, I just found that site a little while ago. Has some pretty cool ways to look at different data points.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Quad bike?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ I would totally pedal that for 30 seconds, smile, then move on with my life. Looks cool though.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

azimiut said:


> View attachment 1132216


It's a tandem.


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

View attachment 1135940


View attachment 1135941


Do people still have consciences?...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2017)

Here's a fully loaded Walmart mongoose.

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/bik/6091309134.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Owner is selling because the bike is too big. Those handlebars on backwards is probably not helping.

View attachment 1136038


https://reno.craigslist.org/bik/6120769139.html


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

https://classifieds.castanet.net/details/3g_stepper_fitness_stepper_bike/3050520/

3G Stepper Fitness Stepper Bike
$850.00

"3G Stepper Pro - Work-It (White). Gently used FITNESS STEPPER BICYCLE! The greatest fitness breakthrough of all time is the newest Personal Fitness Vehicle (PFV) that takes your fitness to the street! The 3G Stepper is the perfect fitness equipment used to shape and give you the figure, strength and endurance you have always wanted for an exceptional healthy overall life and workout regimen. Enjoy a fitness stepper/stair-master outdoors while riding around! The foor platforms give you 2 ways to ride; each gives a different body workout. Maybe you like doing tricks on your bike, this is something different to try - check out this video (search "3G Stepper Bike Brasil") or 




3G Stepper Bikes are not available for sale anywhere in Canada currently - Was Purchased in US for around $1250 after taxes, shipping and border/durty fee's. Much cheaper than comparable 'Street Stepper Bikes - retail for $3495+. Bike is in excellent condition and has been maintained /service by a bicycle mechanic.
First $850 Takes it!

Specifications - Frame: 6061 Aluminum heat-treated tubing. Weight: 29 lbs. Max Weight Load: 330 lbs. Fork; Cro-Moly. Tires - Front: 3G Hoggy 24". Tires - Rear: twenty-G 20". Rear Derailleur: Shimano. Rear Cogs: 8 Speed. Shifters: Sram grip shifter. Handlebars: 3G Clever, adjustable height and angle. Brake Levers: Tekra. Pedals: 11-ply Canadian maple wood deck."

View attachment 1136079


WTF?! O_O


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*Full suspension mountain bike with 27 gears, clip in pedals - $1000*









It is full suspension, clip in pedals are included with this offer, also has palm grip handlesand has a very light frame and built for high speeds

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/bik/6160921461.html


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/bik/6203548345.html


----------



## photonanc6 (Jul 9, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1140502
> 
> 
> It is full suspension, clip in pedals are included with this offer, also has palm grip handlesand has a very light frame and built for high speeds
> ...


Built for high speeds? 
Pass. Way too much bike for me. 😉


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1140502
> 
> 
> It is full suspension, clip in pedals are included with this offer, also has palm grip handlesand has a very light frame and built for high speeds
> ...


5 Stars for the picture sequence, you see the bike being "assembled" and the only thing missing at the end is the buyer riding off at top speed, possibly Mach 1...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

seems like a good deal, I wonder if he will take $2,800? Used tires (lot sale)--Vredestein, Michelin Pro, Continental, Bontrager | eBay


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Biohazard74 said:


> View attachment 1144918
> https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/bik/6203548345.html


Head turner ultra fat bike:lol:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1147425


This wins, period. Close the thread now...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Virtually no maintenance. I like that!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not even SS!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Handstand Unicycle guy is divesting from bikes to be a mennil toss flykune....


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Zowie said:


> Handstand Unicycle guy is divesting from bikes to be a mennil toss flykune....


sometimes I wish I understood your words.

That handstand Uni is pretty funny.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

You're just not understanding Frank.
If they were mine, I'd be a talented and dead musician.
---

I might be movin' to Montana soon
Just to raise me up a crop of
Dental Floss

Raisin' it up
Waxen it down
In a little white box
That I can sell uptown

By myself I wouldn't
Have no boss,
But I'd be raisin' my lonely
Dental Floss

Raisin' my lonely
Dental Floss

Well I just might grow me some bees
But I'd leave the sweet stuff
To somebody else . . . but then, on the other hand I would

Keep the wax
'N melt it down
Pluck some Floss
'N swish it aroun'

I'd have me a crop
An' it'd be on top (that's why I'm movin' to Montana)

Movin' to Montana soon
Gonna be a Dental Floss tycoon (yes I am)
Movin' to Montana soon
Gonna be a mennil-toss flykune

I'm pluckin' the ol'
Dennil Floss
That's growin' on the prairie
Pluckin' the floss!
I plucked all day an' all nite an' all
Afternoon . . .

I'm ridin' a small tiny hoss
(His name is MIGHTY LITTLE)
He's a good hoss
Even though
He's a bit dinky to strap a big saddle or
Blanket on anyway
He's a bit dinky to strap a big saddle or
Blanket on anyway
Any way

I'm pluckin' the ol'
Dennil Floss
Even if you think it is a little silly, folks
I don't care if you think it's silly, folks
I don't care if you think it's silly, folks

I'm gonna find me a horse
Just about this big,
An' ride him all along the border line

With a
Pair of heavy-duty
Zircon-encrusted tweezers in my hand
Every other wrangler would say
I was mighty grand

By myself I wouldn't
Have no boss,
But I'd be raisin' my lonely
Dental Floss

Raisin' my lonely
Dental Floss
Raisin' my lonely
Dental Floss

Well I might
Ride along the border
With my tweezers gleamin'
In the moon-lighty night

And then I'd
Get a cuppa cawfee
'N give my foot a push . . .
Just me 'n the pygmy pony
Over by the Dennil Floss Bush

'N then I might just
Jump back on
An' ride
Like a cowboy
Into the dawn to Montana

Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks, that clears things up :skep:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Thanks, that clears things up :skep:


Frank Zappa!

I didn't recognize it in Z's original post.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, here's another one. Can someone please explain this to me? The website on the bike is no longer active. A little google-fu isn't helping.

Can't imagine why this didn't succeed.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Can't imagine why this didn't succeed.


I'm sure the offset cranks had nothing to do with it. My guess is because it didn't come in pretty colors.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I for the life of many cannot think of any advantage with that design and I'm really curious as to how they marketed it. Besides the offset cranks, looks like it would be real fun when someone sets the chains on where the cranks are not 180 degrees from each other, like in the photo.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Is that a double SS? 

Twin Drive SS? 

Offset Dual Drive SS?


----------



## Apohlo (Nov 13, 2015)

chazpat said:


> I for the life of many cannot think of any advantage with that design and I'm really curious as to how they marketed it. Besides the offset cranks, looks like it would be real fun when someone sets the chains on where the cranks are not 180 degrees from each other, like in the photo.


The only thing I can can think of is that the rear hub is a flip flop single speed design with the freewheel direction reversed or there are simply two freewheels, both leading me to believe that the cranks are independent of one another. Again, not sure what benefit it would serve!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

So as I remember (barely) the idea was that the cranks only moved up and down about 120 degrees. As the right was moving down the left was pushing up (more like stair climbing than cycling). It was another attempt at solving an "Imagined" problem.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Forster said:


> So as I remember (barely) the idea was that the cranks only moved up and down about 120 degrees. As the right was moving down the left was pushing up (more like stair climbing than cycling). It was another attempt at solving an "Imagined" problem.


I know what your talking about. I'm pretty sure it was this. https://www.sheldonbrown.com/brandt/alenax.html Hysterical, but functionally terrible.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ Ah, that's why the cranks aren't at 180 degrees. I can't figure what brings the pedals up though.

I've occasionally seen a guy on the sidewalk in the mornings with a newer version of that, but on his you have to stand up, which probably makes more sense and it does look like a stairclimber.

Thanks!


----------



## 6puket (Jul 28, 2017)

From russian site,price ~450$
He write that this bike is good for offroad)


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

chazpat said:


> Ok, here's another one. Can someone please explain this to me? The website on the bike is no longer active. A little google-fu isn't helping.
> 
> Can't imagine why this didn't succeed.
> 
> ...


Everyone know that's an Offset Dual Bi-single flip flop offspeed crank with an optional trunion carrier bearing. Or something, I think.
What ever it is I want ride it..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CUP-TON said:


> Everyone know that's an Offset Dual Bi-single flip flop offspeed crank with an optional trunion carrier bearing. Or something, I think.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

i thought it was for if you were left or right footed


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

6puket said:


> From russian site,price ~450$
> He write that this bike is good for offroad)


Hey DJ, what's the correct hand position on the steering wheel on this thing?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Hey DJ, what's the correct hand position on the steering wheel on this thing?


Lol

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6puket (Jul 28, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Hey DJ, what's the correct hand position on the steering wheel on this thing?


i think you must use both hand)


----------



## 6puket (Jul 28, 2017)

"Original bike from Ford"
~330$


----------



## 6puket (Jul 28, 2017)

tuning bike with lights & sound
1000$ )))))


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

6puket said:


> tuning bike with lights & sound
> 1000$ )))))
> 
> View attachment 1149118


Someone's been hitting the vodka again...

That really looks like the sort of idea you'd have when you're drunk!


----------



## 6puket (Jul 28, 2017)

one more bike
sometimes ago it was city bike AIST from USSR,but owner try build custom
he want sale it for ~135$


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I've posted this one before, it's listed again and I think it's worthy of a re-post.










have a bike its was made longer n sits low im asking 45 or best


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> I've posted this one before, it's listed again and I think it's worthy of a re-post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geometry looks spot on, a bit more modern than DJ's rig.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

not a bike, but wtf

https://nashville.craigslist.org/for/d/handmade-battle-ax/6248440709.html


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

drwx said:


> not a bike, but wtf
> 
> https://nashville.craigslist.org/for/d/handmade-battle-ax/6248440709.html
> 
> ...


That is a straight up murder weapon. Do not get your fingerprints on that.. I love the selling point.
"If someone breaks into your house and sees this in your hand, he will shoot you 30 times"


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

helluva deal at $1


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

CUP-TON said:


> That is a straight up murder weapon. Do not get your fingerprints on that.. I love the selling point.
> "If someone breaks into your house and sees this in your hand, he will shoot you 30 times"


I replied to his ad, but didn't get an answer









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

drwx said:


> not a bike, but wtf
> 
> https://nashville.craigslist.org/for/d/handmade-battle-ax/6248440709.html
> 
> ...


Can't unsee that toe, must gouge eyes out now!


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Can't unsee that toe, must gouge eyes out now!


I know the perfect tool for that

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

drwx said:


> I know the perfect tool for that
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Machete?


----------



## 6puket (Jul 28, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Machete?


Yes)


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Machete?


Battle axe

Also he replied









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

drwx said:


> Battle axe
> 
> Also he replied
> 
> ...


Gotta a reply!


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Can't unsee that toe, must gouge eyes out now!


You want a toe? Hell, I can get you a toe by 3 o'clock this afternoon....with nail polish. These fukcing amateurs..


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

drwx said:


> Battle axe
> 
> Also he replied
> 
> ...


How do you think he "enjoys" it?? Yikes!!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't even know where to start. It's a DH bike, supposedly, with a Massive comfort saddle. It's super weird, and hilarious to see in person.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ Maybe for a downhiller with a big ol' butt?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Way to ruin a great bike!

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/marin-mid-fat-with-bafang/6295195003.html

The bike is $899.00 @ Performance and he wants 2k? ha!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

WTAF?


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I found this in the "atlanta >for sale >bicycle parts - by owner"

1999 PETERBILT 378 DUMP TRUCK .
ENGINE, DETROIT SERIE 60, 12.7L.
ENGINE BRAKE , 470 HP.
TRASMISSION 13 SPEED.
REAR AXLE 46000 LB.
BODY 16' , AIR GATE.
NEW ALUMINUN ELECTRIC TARP.
8 NEWTIRES 11R 24.5.
2 FRONT TIRES 425/65/22.5.
NEN PUMP , PTO,AND CILINDER. 
NEW PAIN.section


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> I found this in the "atlanta >for sale >bicycle parts - by owner"
> 
> 1999 PETERBILT 378 DUMP TRUCK .
> ENGINE, DETROIT SERIE 60, 12.7L.
> ...


We should all let everyone enjoy the trails however they see fit, right?

Idk how people manage to screw up their CL posts so bad. I'm always tempted to reply to them with a "pretty sure that's not a bicycle you got there".

I posted a Mister Potato Head I found listed in the ATL CL bicycle parts up there ^ somewhere.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

For those of you that love to ride with music, I present this:

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/lowrider-trike-with-sound/6328077987.html


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh manitou, the headaches your reverse arch causes....


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

eshew said:


> Oh manitou, the headaches your reverse arch causes....


Bwahahahaha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

The sad thing is he probably had it right initially then either a friend told him it's backwards or he just saw too many bikes with a front facing arch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2017)

eshew said:


> Oh manitou, the headaches your reverse arch causes....


 Dumbassary knows no bounds.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

jestep said:


> The sad thing is he probably had it right initially then either a friend told him it's backwards or he just saw too many bikes with a front facing arch.


You can tell that is the case if you look close enough. The front brake line is wrapped around the steer tube because they just rotated the stem 180*.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Guys, maybe he was just experimenting with fork rake/trail


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*$11K Scott Scale Ltd..for $250 !!*

2009 Scott Scale Limited, 19" CARBON frame. XTR everything -- crank, cassette, front/rear deraileur, brifters, hydraulic brakes, Fox Talas fork

Bikepedia lists a Scale Limited for $11,400

https://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?item=17537

Asked $250..!! He told me he hadn't ridden it for years. I was going to drive 135 mi to pick it up, but someone else offered $350 & got it


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*$3K 2000 Gary Fisher Sugar for $50*

top of line Gary Fisher Sugar 1 (race model) for $50. Well used, upgraded Fox rear shock (w/LO), front Rockshox SID SL fork.

https://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?item=46407

We had oral agreement, time/place for pickup..texts & phone conversation. He sold it to a guy who offered $100. I actually have a legal case against him, he texted me his address (so I can find his name) Pay me the Bluebook value, or find an equivalent GF Sugar


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

chimpanzee00 said:


> top of line Gary Fisher Sugar 1 (race model) for $50. Well used, upgraded Fox rear shock (w/LO), front Rockshox SID SL fork.
> 
> https://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?item=46407
> 
> We had oral agreement, time/place for pickup..texts & phone conversation. He sold it to a guy who offered $100. I actually have a legal case against him, he texted me his address (so I can find his name) Pay me the Bluebook value, or find an equivalent GF Sugar


So your suing the guy because someone else showed up with cash in hand first? Couldn't you just chalk that up to "sh*t happens"?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

chimpanzee00 said:


> top of line Gary Fisher Sugar 1 (race model) for $50. Well used, upgraded Fox rear shock (w/LO), front Rockshox SID SL fork.
> 
> https://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?item=46407
> 
> We had oral agreement, time/place for pickup..texts & phone conversation. He sold it to a guy who offered $100. I actually have a legal case against him, he texted me his address (so I can find his name) Pay me the Bluebook value, or find an equivalent GF Sugar


If you spent less time posting and crafting your legal case, and more time running over with the money you'd be riding a top of the line relic right now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bikin' Bric said:


> So your suing the guy because someone else showed up with cash in hand first? Couldn't you just chalk that up to "sh*t happens"?


I think the "WTF" is backwards here.  first come..first served.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

chimpanzee00 said:


> top of line Gary Fisher Sugar 1 (race model) for $50. Well used, upgraded Fox rear shock (w/LO), front Rockshox SID SL fork.
> 
> https://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?item=46407
> 
> We had oral agreement, time/place for pickup..texts & phone conversation. He sold it to a guy who offered $100. I actually have a legal case against him, he texted me his address (so I can find his name) Pay me the Bluebook value, or find an equivalent GF Sugar


"Well used" means completely ragged out.

CL is like that. I had someone do that to me on a road bike, if you see a deal you want you have to jump on it immediately, insist on doing the exchange now or someone will offer more money and take it. Both of those sound suspicious, you're probably better off not getting them.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

just sold a GD seat post yesterday on Craigslist. multiple offers, sold to first guy who showed up despite $20 higher offer from another. but i tell them thatI am selling to first one who shows. for every story like yours there are ten where the flakes never show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockTractor (Jul 24, 2007)

chazpat said:


> Can someone please explain this to me?
> View attachment 1147983


I can't say this is an "explanation"... but, it shows the bike in action:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^lol, thanks, wow, what a mess!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, at least the hotty at the end of the video helped ease the pain of an incredibly stupid idea. :lol:


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

RockTractor said:


> I can't say this is an "explanation"... but, it shows the bike in action:


That looks like a disaster. Looks like something from MadTV, the Spishak Exercise Bike.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I want to be drunk and ride that thing!  ^^


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> I want to be drunk and ride that thing!  ^^


Yeah, me too, but she's gonna have to park that stupid "dash bike" in the corner.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Yeah, me too, but she's gonna have to park that stupid "dash bike" in the corner.


Lol! Somehow I knew the girl will come into play! Nice catch Chaz!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

chazpat said:


> Yeah, me too, but she's gonna have to park that stupid "dash bike" in the corner.


giggity!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Lol! Somehow I knew the girl will come into play! Nice catch Chaz!


Nice set-up, jcd


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

This is great,,read the entire description,,gets funnier as you go
https://greensboro.craigslist.org/bik/d/really-strong-mountain-bike/6388893808.html


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

that bike is sweet. it even has a mega range freewheel hub

get a bike and have keys made. way better than a bike shop.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

White7 said:


> This is great,,read the entire description,,gets funnier as you go
> https://greensboro.craigslist.org/bik/d/really-strong-mountain-bike/6388893808.html


Love the 90 degree head tube angle with the double crown fork.


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

White7 said:


> This is great,,read the entire description,,gets funnier as you go
> https://greensboro.craigslist.org/bik/d/really-strong-mountain-bike/6388893808.html


Some of us are blocked from craigslist at work.... also, ads will expire. Can you please take some screen shots and upload them here?


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*BMX Haro/Harley - $90*

16" back tire, 20" front tire.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Seen at the local store

Paint stick rear fender, an easily removed rubber bungee for a "lock", wooden plank on the TT. Um, yeah, it's custom.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Old Schwinn chopper*



> I'm selling my Schwinn chopper. Its a amazing head turner and a great curiser. It has a certain nostalgic vibe to it its like driving a classic car. Sad to say im selling it. Its my prized possession. Im open to offers. I have restored this bike took me a lot of work and a lot of time.


whoah


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Craigslist Video for the Craigslist WTF thread, but no problems with my last sale:






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*fur bike $115*

20" Customized FUR Commuter Bicycle - Built for a full grown adult to ride but sat in a Local Hobby Store so it was never ridden! Priced to sell ASAP $115 (or BEST OFFER or Trade for an Aluminum Bike or chrome BMX)!! Call or text for more information.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ how many cats died to customize that thing?


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

chimpanzee00 said:


> 20" Customized FUR Commuter Bicycle - Built for a full grown adult to ride but sat in a Local Hobby Store so it was never ridden! Priced to sell ASAP $115 (or BEST OFFER or Trade for an Aluminum Bike or chrome BMX)!! Call or text for more information.


Fur real!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

phattruth said:


> Fur real!


Fur-get it!

ha! That's a double pun!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Original Karate Monkey!


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*fuzzy cruiser $60*

Selling my fuzzy cruiser


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*wooden bike $500*



> one of the kine bike, taking order now.


^^^^ actually appeared on CL


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

> Better-than-new mountain bike for sale! Bike has a few miles on it but is otherwise taken care of.
> 
> I paid a reasonable $17,000 for this bicycle ten years ago and now I'm cashing out for an all-carbon upgrade. This is NOT a "distressed sale" despite me trying to hock this bike and the entire contents of my garage three weeks before Christmas.
> 
> ...


whoah


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Unique "woody" bike - $250*



> I HAVE ONLY SEEN 2 OF THESE BIKES IN MY TRAVELS...BOTH IN OCEANSIDE. I HAVE ONE OF THEM FOR SALE. IT IS THE COOLEST BIKE EVER!! $250 OBO


whoah


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Beach Cruiser $40.00*



> Fuzzy Burning Man bike. Works perfect. With basket included.
> (I will take the LED light strip of the frame since it doesn't work)


yet another furball


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

chimpanzee00 said:


> whoah


LOL! Is that Minaar's craigslist add? :lol:


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

chimpanzee00 said:


> yet another furball


Better be current on vaccinations with a supply of antibiotics before taking a second hand burning man ride...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

kubikeman said:


> View attachment 1167843


this is just too awesome...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> this is just too awesome...


Needs more fur&#8230;


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Some interesting geometry:

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/500-obo-8ft-gt-stretch-bike/6385969783.html

Did someone ask about "reach" the other day?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Some interesting geometry:
> 
> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/500-obo-8ft-gt-stretch-bike/6385969783.html
> 
> Did someone ask about "reach" the other day?


Can you screen shot and upload the images here? That way those of us who cannot get to craigslist from work (me) can see it, and when the ad is removed or expires it lives on forever in this thread.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Klurejr said:


> Can you screen shot and upload the images here? That way those of us who cannot get to craigslist from work (me) can see it, and when the ad is removed or expires it lives on forever in this thread.


Here you go Klurejr. I'll keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*bike frame $420*



> Bicycle frame made out of wrenches.Fits 26in wheels.21 in handlebars. Power coated once before but has scratches.Just needs some wheels and a good cleaning.asking $420. One of a kind bike. Text or leave message. show contact info
> . Thanx


wow


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*bicycle frame - $100*



> Chain link bike frame .I made it about ten years ago.Has some rust. Just the frame and handlebars.asking $100 text or leave message. show contact info
> . thanx.fits 26in wheels.


same guy


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Some people should not be allowed to posses a welder.


----------



## Lawrel (Nov 18, 2017)

https://tallahassee.craigslist.org/bik/d/ggiant-revive-bike-have-2-of/6398255498.html


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

you can wheelie those things for days....


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

who was talking about reach?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Competition for the guy I posted.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Works perfect... has no chain. That thing looks like it would fold in half if i sat on it.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Specialized Epic Expert Carbon - $1800*



> Bike is in excellent condition. Never had a problem with it and loved every moment riding it.
> 
> Wheels and Tires
> Hubs: Front: Specialized Hi Lo disc; Rear: DT Swiss 370
> ...


???


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

^^Climbs better that way.

I think this needs to be in the "other" thread.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

chimpanzee00 said:


> ???


^ that thing needs a kickstand


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

azimiut said:


> who was talking about reach?
> View attachment 1171217





the_joe said:


> Works perfect... has no chain. That thing looks like it would fold in half if i sat on it.


And a chain tensioner, WTF. 20' of chain about to gobble you up.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

With the single stays in the rear it would be like riding a wet noodle.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Negative stems are gonna be the next big thang.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1172798
> 
> 
> Negative stems are gonna be the next big thang.


Don't judge, it's a great way to learn how to manual. Maybe the owner just finished some super sweet manual practice runs.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Don't judge, it's a great way to learn how to manual. Maybe the owner just finished some super sweet manual practice runs.


Well it is a steel single speed. Want me to pick it up for you?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Well it is a steel single speed. Want me to pick it up for you?


Thanks for the offer, but I have a build queue that's 3 deep already.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Took me awhile to figure out what was going on with this one on eBay.









Ad says everything works great!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Well it is a steel single speed. Want me to pick it up for you?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> View attachment 1172994


Oh yeah, there are three cables.

Actually, that'd look pretty cool in my garden! Doubt my wife would go for it, though a friend of hers did mention getting an old bike for yard art.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*phat chopper bike this is a christmas gift to buy! - $750*



> FOR SALE 750.00
> Phat
> chopper
> bitchin bike
> ...


get some


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Rowbike 720 Sport - $800*



> Lightly used Rowbike. 7-speed, good condition and ready to ride.
> Zero impact, full body workout, outdoor fitness machine
> 
> Features
> ...


actual production bike


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

chimpanzee00 said:


> get some


I like the "Buy it or have someone buy it for you." Why didn't I think of that before?


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I like the "Buy it or have someone buy it for you." Why didn't I think of that before?


Brilliant! I am going to add this to all of my CL and eBay listings!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Okay, that is truly WTF!


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I frequently go to san diego and saw a group or a heard? maybe a flock of these things go by. I almost fell over laughing. it is truly a sight to see.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Local ad for the best bike macanics in town. https://spokane.craigslist.org/bop/d/best-macanics-in-town/6403684893.html

"Hay everyone we are the best macanics in spokane , and I want us booked tune ups consist, clean and a just true your wheels and full detail for 49.95 plus parts , its winter so tune ups still 49.95 , winter times . rebuild time , barrings and over hales , true wheels replace all cables and housings , clean everything, regrese everything 95 .oo bucks we will get your bike like new with our conpleate over halls ... 3215 n Argonne spokane valley stop in Tuesday thrue Saturday 11 to 5 sat 11 to 4 .... I would love to work all winter. I do costume paint in the spring and summer . so if you want to book march 1 st to April 29th I'll be booking for Restoration. Thanks . . I have 20 years of bikes 2 years working on custom chopper's and five years custom fab ,and paint."


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

azimiut said:


> I frequently go to san diego and saw a group or a heard? maybe a flock of these things go by. I almost fell over laughing. it is truly a sight to see.


Well that's depressing.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

azimiut said:


> View attachment 1174272





*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ Okay, that is truly WTF!


Although it looks funny it's actually quite an asset for rehabilitation. This gadget was created for rehabilitation purposes from a disabling injury. Those that can't stand upright yet but still have mobility in their lower extremities. A great tool for rehabilitation.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

I give you,,,,,The "Green Hornet"

Green Hornet Dual Suspension Bike - $1800
Custom upgrades Redone completely ( Will Trade For Computer )

Please kindly notice the stem/bar combo for you enjoyment


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ that's pretty awesome!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^Why were the custom upgrades redone? Did he mess them up the first time? I guess whatever the hell is going on with the stem(s?) and chopped up handlebar took a couple of tries.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

That thing just SCREAMS "60# POUNDS"


----------



## photonanc6 (Jul 9, 2016)

Is that a stinger on the rear? It looks like it could kill someone.


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Anyone for a costume built mountbike with a stalk frame: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-mountain-bi...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social










Also comes with Zee air breaks.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Super rare road bike


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

azimiut said:


> Super rare road bike
> 
> View attachment 1181564


That sounds soooo stolen to me.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^Ther's a thread about that one in the AZ forum.

"Quick release tires!" lol

http://forums.mtbr.com/arizona/why-does-look-stolen-1068083.html


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Its not stolen, its a scam. Same bike is listed in Atlanta:

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/bik/d/cannondale-2017-cannondale/6485152819.html


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

the-one1 said:


> Its not stolen, its a scam. Same bike is listed in Atlanta:
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/bik/d/cannondale-2017-cannondale/6485152819.html


I should send an emal: "I'm interested in your item".


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

the-one1 said:


> Its not stolen, its a scam. Same bike is listed in Atlanta:
> 
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/bik/d/cannondale-2017-cannondale/6485152819.html


Just tried the link, it's been flagged for removal.

Ha, just found it posted in Dothan, AL. Apparently it is a Mountain Road AND Cyclocross bike, rare indeed!
Also a Trek disguised as a Cannondale.

I wonder if the guy's really that dumb or if he gets a lot of people texting to tell him how messed up his ad is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

Sparkman999 said:


> Anyone for a costume built mountbike with a stalk frame: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-mountain-bi...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I'm guessing that it was a scarecrow costume if it has a stalk frame. Also guessing the breaks need servicing.


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Forster said:


> Well I'm guessing that it was a scarecrow costume if it has a stalk frame. Also guessing the breaks need servicing.


Should be easy for air breaks, just drain any liquid that may be in the hose 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Klurejr said:


> That sounds soooo stolen to me.


I knew it was BS right away. First off get your locations right. Im in Santa Rosa Beach. not in AZ.


----------



## FastEdward (Feb 29, 2016)

Yet another downhill bike. Can't stop laughing. Does it come with a box of Band-aids?

https://baltimore.craigslist.org/bik/d/ez-roller/6489715600.html


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sparkman999 said:


> Anyone for a costume built mountbike with a stalk frame:


You'd need to wear this costume this while mountin' it:


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Not CL, but&#8230; is this place for real?

https://budgetbicyclectr.com/1988-specialized-stumpjumper-comp-mountain-bicycle-23.html

1988 Stumpjumper Comp - $899


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/d/2009-stumpjumper-29er-size-xl/6493317273.html

Only $500


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

1970s Chopper 3 wheel trike - $60 (Los Banos)

Cool barn find, 3 wheel chopper made in 1970's, wheels move freely , pedals smooth, Schwinn rear axle, wheelie wheels, 3 speed with thumb shifter


tell you what ,If this thing was closer I'd make him an offer for it,,I'd totally rock this thing,,,I like the 3 speed internal for a transmission


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

lol. The hacked folding chair is a nice touch.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

That thing is awesome! Just think, you could haul small tools to the worksite on the trail! I'ma gonna head for Los Banos and get it. Worth the trip for a lunch stop at Wool Growers restaurant. If you have never been, it's an absolute must!


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

just search "awesome" on CL. amazing finds


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

azimiut said:


> just search "awesome" on CL. amazing finds


Oh dear, this just made my day. Epic.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

White7 said:


> https://sacramento.craigslist.org/bik/d/2009-stumpjumper-29er-size-xl/6493317273.html
> 
> Only $500


What would you price it at?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

highdelll said:


> What would you price it at?


That fork is noice, I would not mind it for my SS. Straight steer tube are hard to find. 200


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

And frame? Wheels? Handlebar & hardware?

I guess I don't see where the 'WTF' is


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

$500 seems a bit much scratched up old frame and a few parts,since a complete 2008-ish bike in perfect condition goes for about $450 to $500


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't know if this a wtf or not but its definitely interesting...at least to me....then again I'm on percocet at the moment sooooooooooooo

https://springfield.craigslist.org/bik/d/diamondback-dbr-mountain-bike/6486397629.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2018)

cerpindicular said:


> I don't know if this a wtf or not but its definitely interesting...at least to me....then again I'm on percocet at the moment sooooooooooooo
> 
> https://springfield.craigslist.org/bik/d/diamondback-dbr-mountain-bike/6486397629.html


 I think the cool factor is worth the price of the bike.


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

I was still riding a Girvin fork until a few years ago. Super light and rigid, great for anywhere not needing much travel. That bike is a wonderful period piece. 

Gonna Ride Like It's 1999!


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

another neat looking one
https://springfield.craigslist.org/bik/d/catamount-cycles-full/6518492986.html


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

cerpindicular said:


> another neat looking one
> https://springfield.craigslist.org/bik/d/catamount-cycles-full/6518492986.html


Reminds me of a Klein Mantra style suspension.


----------



## KT1CA (Feb 27, 2018)

this is posted in Wisconsin also - scam!


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Three Speed!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Debated if I should post this here or in the backwards fork thread, though the fork isn't really backwards. The dangling transformer (?), "10KG Axiom" and a few other details made me decide on here.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

^^I'm tellin' ya, if you can keep your toes out of the front wheel's spokes, this rig climbs like a Banshee!

I'm trying to see where the Flux Capacitor is installed on it, though. It's gotta be on there somewhere.


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Not a Craigslist WTF, but a Pinkbike one.









Didn't know that "breaks" had livers...


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Sparkman999 said:


> Not a Craigslist WTF, but a Pinkbike one.
> 
> View attachment 1189203
> 
> ...


Damn, that dude's all over the place with livers and leavers and the breaks!


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Damn, that dude's all over the place with livers and leavers and the breaks!


Maybe the Canadian/English translator is breaken.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

https://classifieds.castanet.net/details/dynamic_chainless_bike/3401395/

"Dynamic Tempo shaft drive chainless Bicycle ,as new W/extras fenders
here are two links pertaining to this brand Thanks $699.00 please text or call."

I didn't even know they made bikes that use a crankshaft!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

davez26 said:


> Maybe the Canadian/English translator is breaken.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I was born in and love in kinada. I hope the other liver is better than the one it misses!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

OMG!

https://classifieds.castanet.net/details/electra_rat_rod/3413940/

3 speed with xustom seat that turns into a table


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

MCHB said:


> ... $699.00 please text or call."...


i hope those are Pinkbike dollars...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Damn, that dude's all over the place with livers and leavers and the breaks!


Oh come on, give the poor guy a brake.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Kinadian peso's I believe!


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/bop/d/syntace-road-bars/6520295721.html


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

lolz


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This qualifies as a WTF listing, no?

https://cnj.craigslist.org/bik/d/crazy-axe-welding-girlfriend/6518369974.html

































































She's a keeper.ut:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:Interesting TT bike...

https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/d/time-trial/6550403933.html


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> :thumbsup:Interesting TT bike...
> 
> https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/d/time-trial/6550403933.html


Had to do a quick search on these old TT bikes. Turns out this was a thing with smaller front wheels! I never knew that.. not sure it qualifies for WTF...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

liv2_mountain_bike said:


> Had to do a quick search on these old TT bikes. Turns out this was a thing with smaller front wheels! I never knew that.. not sure it qualifies for WTF...


I guess it was to me, but I was wondering if it was a "thing". Doesn't seem very comfy though!.

Thanks!


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

I keep thinking you'd hit your feet on the ground! Those cranks look too low!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> I guess it was to me, but I was wondering if it was a "thing". Doesn't seem very comfy though!.
> 
> Thanks!


You should look up back when G. Terry was actually making bicycles.

Was kind of sad when I saw no more bikes on their site...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> :thumbsup:Interesting TT bike...


Why do you always make fun of my bikes? I'm sorry my shoes got stuck to the pedals, that's why I've included another set of cranks incase your feet are a different size than mine. If they're the same then your in luck.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Pfff who cares if the wheels are different sizes.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ I bet you that guy is still in to roller blades, and has no idea what a Cannondale is, and prefers video game joysticks to handlebars (weirdo), and sculpted that 3 cog wonder with no intention of riding it anywhere. 

Then again it could be rad, in it's own way. Just don't ask me to ride it.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Totally rad..

For a Fruit booter


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Interesting TT bike...
> 
> https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/d/time-trial/6550403933.html


My confusal is that a bike made for maximum efficiency and speed features a frame pump. 
You flat, you out, nobody can make up flat tire time.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

davez26 said:


> My confusal is that a bike made for maximum efficiency and speed features a frame pump.
> You flat, you out, nobody can make up flat tire time.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Training rides.

Not quite the same but there was a lady a few years back who dominated Ironmans. At one, she flatted. A racer passed her but she said later that she knew the other lady would still win, just not by as much. She was right.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ahh, Chrissie Wellington

From Wikipedia:

In October Wellington returned to Kona as defending champion and retained her title, setting a new Hawaii marathon course record of 2:57:44. Despite losing around 10 minutes because of a flat tyre – a delay which would have been greater if fellow competitor Rebekah Keat had not given her a spare CO2 cartridge – she finished some 15 minutes ahead of second-placed Yvonne van Vlerken.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I stand corrected! 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> I guess it was to me, but I was wondering if it was a "thing". Doesn't seem very comfy though!.
> 
> Thanks!


Time trial bikes are never comfortable .... Assume the position!

Pump is probably for a triathlon rider. They actually enjoy riding like that or something.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

RonSonic said:


> Time trial bikes are never comfortable .... Assume the position!
> 
> Pump is probably for a triathlon rider. They actually enjoy riding like that or something.


Yeah, I've heard pros say the same thing.


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

*Middlr Suspension*

Posting this just in case you've always wanted a bike with middlr suspension. Only $60. Canadian...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

"Highly sought after for MTB conversion..."









https://rochester.craigslist.org/bop/d/cannondale-st-600-frame/6549320796.html


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Yeah, I've heard pros say the same thing.


Yep, I had a tri bike for awhile. Hurt my neck bending my head up to be able to see down the road and my eyes were usually looking over the tops of my glasses, or down at my front tire. I realized I was never riding it and wasn't sure if I was going to do any more tris so I sold it and bought my CX bike; I like riding it a lot better. I was just doing sprints and I wasn't super competitive so the aero wasn't really doing anything. I figured if I did do one, I'd just ride a regular road bike.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

American Standard Bike


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ LOL - Even with diarrhea you can ride!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ LOL - Even with diarrhea you can ride!!!


With a luggage compartment in the back.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> With a luggage compartment in the back.


No need for a Camelback anymore!!!


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> No need for a Camelback anymore!!!


You can just connect a hose to the bowl...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It’s actually an ingenious idea, in a Jerry Springer kind of way.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> "Highly sought after for MTB conversion..."
> 
> View attachment 1191758


"Our new, patented invention completely eliminates all "over-the-bars" get-offs completely and forever!


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

The toilet bike. For when your "on the go".


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

https://austin.craigslist.org/bik/d/custom-steel-single-speed/6557488529.html









I've heard of 160mm hardtails, but doesn't this seat tube angle and seat position look a bit crazy. They're almost dead center above the rear tire.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

jestep said:


> https://austin.craigslist.org/bik/d/custom-steel-single-speed/6557488529.html
> 
> View attachment 1193799
> 
> ...


Probably has an owner who's very self conscious about new geo.

At least it's not an "endo machine" anymore.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol, the hits just keep on coming.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

jestep said:


> I've heard of 160mm hardtails, but doesn't this seat tube angle and seat position look a bit crazy. They're almost dead center above the rear tire.


i'm guessing the original fork on that thing was about 4 inches shorter...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm guessing the original fork on that thing was about 4 inches shorter...


Hence the *bling* idea to put the fork on backwards to counter balance the geometry differences. Lol


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm guessing the original fork on that thing was about 4 inches shorter...


That bottom bracket height doesn't look abnormally high IMO. 4in down in the front would put the BB pretty low. The chainstay angle looks within reason as well. But, not a perfect profile angle though so may be the case.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

those wheels are definitely bigger than 26" and the bb looks to have a rise instead of a drop. agreed on the wonky pic angle making it difficult to tell though...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hence the *bling* idea to put the fork on backwards to counter balance the geometry differences. Lol


It's a Manitou, reverse arch. Looks like that custom frame has a nice start of rust.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

the glob of metal right below the seat clamp looks really nice too... What is really nice are the dropouts for the rear tire. 

I wonder if anybody is on here looking at this and going hey, thats my ad!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

$1500.00!! any idea what frame that is?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

:skep: I _think _I know why this might be a _killer _bike. :skep:

I'm guessing his brother might be sorta dead? :eekster:


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh My Sack! said:


> :skep: I _think _I know why this might be a _killer _bike. :skep:
> 
> I'm guessing his brother might be sorta dead? :eekster:


Lol, probably a drag racing incident.


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

I was looking for an 11-speed front wheel, but all I could find was this...


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Sparkman999 said:


> I was looking for an 11-speed front wheel, but all I could find was this...
> 
> View attachment 1194564


That's definitely worth saving. I'm looking for a wheelset right now, I'm going to be on the lookout to make sure I don't end up with a fixed gear front wheel.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> It's a Manitou, reverse arch. Looks like that custom frame has a nice start of rust.


I can't believe I missed that.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I guess that just refers to what it was stolen off of.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Custom does not necessarily imply quality...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I can't believe I missed that.


Just blame it on the small screen on your phone and your old eyes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Just blame it on the small screen on your phone and your old eyes.


Or my small eyes and my old large screen. Now I'm all confused.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Motocard Refill Card TurboSpoke Bicycle Exhaust System

Each Motocard has a different shape. The different shapes mean that each card vibrates in a different way when the spokes hit it. This means that a range of engine sounds are made. Each card also has two "power-slots" so you can actually tune the sounds yourself by adjusting how much of the card is in contact with the spokes. Try it out and race against your friends! A must have accessory for your Turbospoke!

-**For use with Turbospoke - the bicycle exhaust system

-**Makes your bike look and sound like a motorbike

-**3 additional Motorcards for 3 different sounds

-**Truly customize your riding experience

-**The perfect addition to your Turbospoke!

For the Turbospoke:*Vroom! Vroom! Turn a regular bicycle into a MEAN MACHINE! Tomax Turbospoke adds growl to any ride! SAVE BIG! Ever put cards in the spokes of your bike as a kid? The Turbospoke does one better. It uses specially designed replaceable cards that flick in the spokes of the bike. The sound is then channeled through the chrome acoustic chamber to create a GROWL people will notice. Of course, the Turbospoke isn't just for fun. It's also a valuable safety accessory.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221852178695









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I can't believe I missed that.


You're not the only one. On Friday's Dirt Shed Show someone piped up about a bike with a "backwards fork" as well....again, it was a Manitou. I don't think they made the reverse arch for too long.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

https://missoula.craigslist.org/bik/d/motorized-bicycle/6556170328.html

Motorized Bike Project. Believed to have run and driven. Been in storage for several years but looks to be mostly complete and in usable shape. $75 OBO























...and yes, that is a pig on the front of the seat.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Ha! Mr.Pig's e bike 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't think I want to know where the milk comes from on Milt's Milk Cow! :lol:

That machine is bad-assery...in an eBike sorta way.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Joe Handlebar said:


> You're not the only one. On Friday's Dirt Shed Show someone piped up about a bike with a "backwards fork" as well....again, it was a Manitou. I don't think they made the reverse arch for too long.


I remember when it came out via 2001 or thereabouts. The Black line was the first ones. It was never proven to be better than the traditional front arch so it was dropped after a few years. More of a fad really.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Thustlewhumber said:


> View attachment 1196829


Is that dried up masking tape that was holding it together? Or maybe just some cloth bandage?

Whatever is thrown over the seat makes it look like a turkey, which would go well with the pig and milk tank, I guess.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2018)

Thustlewhumber said:


> https://missoula.craigslist.org/bik/d/motorized-bicycle/6556170328.html
> 
> Motorized Bike Project. Believed to have run and driven. Been in storage for several years but looks to be mostly complete and in usable shape. $75 OBO
> 
> ...


 I'd propably pay $50 just to destroy it. We've got two morons that ride those on our MUP, one who thinks he's easyrider, the other thinks he winning at Laguna Seca, neither can read the words "No Motorized Vehicles." Both are on the "accidentally drop a stick in the front wheel" list. If I wanted to hear and smell chainsaw motors on my ride, I'd have brought my own.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/d/40-mph-electric-bike/6597971623.html

I better not find the owner of this bike on any trails.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

But no! People don't modify them...right!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

no they never do. that would be wrong.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

40+ MPH and rim brakes. This can't end in anything other than disaster. In this case we'll just consider it thinning the heard.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*OneSpeed* said:


> 40+ MPH and rim brakes. This can't end in anything other than disaster. In this case we'll just consider it thinning the heard.


I herd that!!


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Darwinism


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bop/d/odd-bike-body-custom-frame/6632251088.html

Uh....7


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2018)

sfgiantsfan said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bop/d/odd-bike-body-custom-frame/6632251088.html
> 
> Uh....7


 He misspelled "Badly welded piece of crap"


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Ha! Back in 8th grade shop class, I did something virtually identical to a POS Huffy I had. It included thin sheet, brazing rod, and a shitpot of Bondo. That was 1976! :lol:


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*Now I know why...*

Specialized Pitch
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/specialized-pitch-sport/6640841771.html


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Sparkman999 said:


> I was looking for an 11-speed front wheel, but all I could find was this...
> 
> View attachment 1194564


What's so crazy about a fixie front wheel?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I want to know what an 11spd front wheel is? 


tfinator said:


> What's so crazy about a fixie front wheel?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

something that clearly didin't hit you in the head...


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> I want to know what an 11spd front wheel is?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


A fixie front wheel would have no method to brake. No track on the rim or disc mount on the hub, which makes it different than any other bike front wheel, right? Am I missing something?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

fwiw, the front wheel of a fixie is the one with the brake.

the wheel simply came off someones fixie. it's just a regular wheel like the 11speed one also referenced...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> fwiw, the front wheel of a fixie is the one with the brake.
> 
> the wheel simply was stolen off of someones fixie. it's just a regular wheel like the 11speed one also referenced...


This, with a slight correction.

A fixie wheel is going to have a brake track. I have a fixed gear (not trendy so not calling it a "fixie") and I have brakes front and rear because I ride it on hills where I can spin out and I'm not trying to be cool with no brakes/front brake only. If it is a true, serious track bike wheel, maybe not? I have a co-worker who rides and volunteers at the velodrome; I'll ask him.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I only use 13 speed front wheels. 11 speed front wheels are so two years ago...


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

fixie rims are painted and arent good for braking, youre supposed to slow down with the pedals


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

idividebyzero said:


> fixie rims are painted and arent good for braking, youre supposed to slow down with the pedals


Yeah, now that you mention it, I do remember that some have a big weld and are not meant for brakes. It's not so easy to slow down quickly with the pedals and I worry doing so will wreck my knees, plus as I mentioned, I'm not just riding around a flat city on mine.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

idividebyzero said:


> fixie rims are painted and arent good for braking, youre supposed to slow down with the pedals


a "fixie" rim? you are just describing a very cheaply made rim. pretty sure all of my rims are just standard rims that i could use on a trackbike, mountainbike, road bike, beach cruiser or just about any other bike that will allow the diameter to fit. next you are going to tell me there are fixie seats too...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Couple of years ago a guy in the UK was jailed for hitting and killing someone on a fixie. Woman walked out in front of him, he was slowing down but still hit her. She fell over, smacked her head on the ground, died.

He was jailed because it is illegal to ride a bike on the road with no brakes. Being cool cost the guy his freedom.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Remind me not to buy an English bike, you guys are weird.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

Someone doesn't own a cable cutter.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

"Ideal for humans around 5 foot and a few inches tall..."

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/2-kustom-chopper-bicycles/6631375305.html


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

haha this is great... I love SanFran!

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/d/hello-kitty-26-adult-beach/6653389177.html


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> "Ideal for humans around 5 foot and a few inches tall..."
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/2-kustom-chopper-bicycles/6631375305.html


well at least they clarified it for human use only


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm getting me one of does "saddles" for sure!


Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> "Ideal for humans around 5 foot and a few inches tall..."
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/2-kustom-chopper-bicycles/6631375305.html


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Perusing the 'list this morning. I suddenly have an incredible urge to buy a DeWalt drill, even though I have a couple in my shop already...


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Oh My Sack! said:


> View attachment 1211272


I wonder if it comes with the shown accessories.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Real hill climber! I love his disclaimers

https://prescott.craigslist.org/bik/d/gas-powered-motorized-bike/6638031681.html


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^cool now I can get a DUI! 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

he has more than one for sale. We can all get a DUI!:madman: every time I see a middle aged man riding one of these style bikes that is all I think of. He must have a DUI.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Diggin that front fender setup. Only $420 btw -- somebody likes to get high.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Not really WTF, more entertaining. Bike sold super quick









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

when the bike shop sells you a $6k bike thats 4 sizes too small https://www.ebay.com/itm/TREK-TOP-F...419627?hash=item21468ac26b:g:mqAAAOSw-ctbgrIq


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

idividebyzero said:


> View attachment 1216926
> 
> 
> when the bike shop sells you a $6k bike thats 4 sizes too small https://www.ebay.com/itm/TREK-TOP-F...419627?hash=item21468ac26b:g:mqAAAOSw-ctbgrIq


You would think the owner would have somewhat of a clue since it has a Stages power meter...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apohlo (Nov 13, 2015)

Quick, please, someone tell me what I am missing here!
Did the seller mean $160?

https://rmn.craigslist.org/bik/d/adamant-hydrorush-h7-mountain/6666021775.html


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

ear_ache said:


> You would think the owner would have somewhat of a clue since it has a Stages power meter...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roadie buying first mtb. I can't tell you how many 6' tall men I've seen thinking it's fine to ride a 54cm bike. So their logic goes hey I can ride a small mtb. They're lighter!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

ColinL said:


> Roadie buying first mtb. I can't tell you how many 6' tall men I've seen thinking it's fine to ride a 54cm bike. So their logic goes hey I can ride a small mtb. They're lighter!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Touche!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Apohlo said:


> Quick, please, someone tell me what I am missing here!
> Did the seller mean $160?
> 
> https://rmn.craigslist.org/bik/d/adamant-hydrorush-h7-mountain/6666021775.html


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Apohlo said:


> Quick, please, someone tell me what I am missing here!
> Did the seller mean $160?
> 
> https://rmn.craigslist.org/bik/d/adamant-hydrorush-h7-mountain/6666021775.html


Do you think they printed that MSRP tag just for the photo...?, or just got utterly ripped off themselves. That's an obscene price for something slightly better than a big-box store bike.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jestep said:


> Do you think they printed that MSRP tag just for the photo...?, or just got utterly ripped off themselves. That's an obscene price for something slightly better than a big-box store bike.


If you go to the website, that is the price of that bike. I wonder how many they sell in a year. I guess someone bought it and then realized they got totally taken and are now hoping to recover part of their loss.


----------



## cbarlow (Sep 7, 2009)

oof

*insert pinhead suffering quote from hellraiser*


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

chazpat said:


> If you go to the website, that is the price of that bike. I wonder how many they sell in a year. I guess someone bought it and then realized they got totally taken and are now hoping to recover part of their loss.












Apparently, you can take it to a bike park...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Wanda tubes?!!!! Holy Sh*t!! I'd pay DOUBLE the asking price if I knew I was getting Wanda tubes. This is an incredible machine.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

https://nh.craigslist.org/bop/d/fix-anything-bath-tub/6703690969.html

Listed under New Hampshire bike parts


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

MOJO K said:


> https://nh.craigslist.org/bop/d/fix-anything-bath-tub/6703690969.html
> 
> Listed under New Hampshire bike parts












Is "I got a bathtub" code for something? Which one is the "mechanic"? Nice headshot BTW, he's looking beat down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

ear_ache said:


> Is "I got a bathtub" code for something? Which one is the "mechanic"? Nice headshot BTW, he's looking beat down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I know is that I feel kinda dirty for just seeing their pictures and I'm sure I don't want anything they're selling.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

MOJO K said:


> https://nh.craigslist.org/bop/d/fix-anything-bath-tub/6703690969.html
> 
> Listed under New Hampshire bike parts


You found Picard's plumber!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Only $299! Cutting edge technology!

https://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-trek-9000-mtb/6704166495.html



> 90s Trek 9000 full suspension rides good, rear shifter is a little difficult.
> $299 obo


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

MOJO K said:


> All I know is that I feel kinda dirty for just seeing their pictures and I'm sure I don't want anything they're selling.


I think I'd go tubless.


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

Rare Diamond Back and shimano Adult Mountian bike - $500
© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap

(google map)

bicycle type: mountain
brake type: caliper
condition: good
electric assist: none
frame size: 20 inches
handlebar type: flat
make / manufacturer: Diamond Back
suspension: other/unknown
wheel size: 20 in
Let me start off the post by saying If you want something to get you from point a to b this is it and it will do so in style you will set yourself apart from other bike riders because this bike is very rare let me tell you why. So Diamond back is made in Taiwan and Shimano is a company that is in Japan it is mostly known for its Fishing poles but it also makes other things aswell. Diamond Back usually makes everything on its bikes but Shimano made afew parts on this bike and it even has the Shimano brand logo on the bike and the parts it made for the bike. This bike is a rare bike and with that being said it will have somethings that need a little fixing but it will get you where you need to go. So what needs fixed? the gear selector button on one side and the chain guard on the back and the seats a little torn not bad though But I have both of those parts and the back tire gets a little low but bring a can of fix a flat with you and your good. Thats why its so cheap This bike is a $600 bike and you wont see another one like it. $500 O.B.O gets it, Its worth it for the price. I can email pics if entrusted please reply by email. It also has new brakes all the way from the front to the back.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

That listing is the equivalent of the phone caller that keeps talking until you buy something, from beginning to end, errr... all the way from the front to the back.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^lol!

No bike pic?


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

No Pics, too rare to be caught on film.

I was going to reply to his ad with the four super rare Diamondbacks I have in the garage, all with Shimano components, but the internet is already full.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

switchie said:


> ... the internet is already full.


Well, hopefully some of these things will be deleted soon to open up more space.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> Only $299! Cutting edge technology!


flashback! first full suspension bike i'd ever ridden...


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> flashback! first full suspension bike i'd ever ridden...


How was the suspension on that rubber toilet plunger? I'm sure there was little-to-zero lateral rigidity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> ^^lol!
> 
> No bike pic?


Only if you are "entrusted".

"brakes all the way from the front to the back", let's see, that would be about 18 pairs the way I'm calculating it.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

chazpat said:


> "brakes all the way from the front to the back", let's see, that would be about 18 pairs the way I'm calculating it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I would love to know who buys it!!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

This thing is actually pretty interesting, but the line that got my attention was "first known mountain bike". LIAR!!









































https://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Rare...181694?hash=item3fad58407e:g:YAQAAOSwBFpbmy74


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^First TT MTB?


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

The weed must be pretty strong there.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/lawwill-pro-cruiser-718737.html

Uh, where's Repack Rider?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

This could be you&#8230;









(minus the aerobars and whacked out fork)

photo shamelessly swiped from that thread


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

I've admitted alway had a love affair with 90's Cannondales, but $1k seems a little aggressive. What do people think a reasonable asking price would be? I'm asking for a friend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Here's the only WTF ad bicycle related I have. The bike isn't so much out of the ordinary, it's the details described.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Oops, delete this post, I can't seem to figure out how to do it.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a pretty nice old BSA...very classy.

" Kept indoors since new" right between the toilet and the urinal I guess?


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

40yo (alleged 50yo) Schwinn Deluxe Twinn tandem updated with all the best stuff from 20-25 years ago... Girvin flex stem, thubies, V-brake boosters
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/d/1960s-schwinn-tandem-bike/6715665839.html


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Found on eBay:









NOS Classic Zunow Serow MTB Mountain Bike Japanese Vintage Steel 42cm 16.5"

Buy it now: $999

Apparently this was made by a high end Japanese road bike manufacturer. Not the brands first rodeo on mtbr:

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/rare-japanese-zunow-serow-frame-994374.html


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I've seen cooler...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

1200! Even Paul doesn't charge that much!


----------



## ATA (May 28, 2018)

Not Craigslist but a WTF


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

ATA said:


> Not Craigslist but a WTF


WTF is right. Lots like a litigator's dream come true.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

ATA said:


> Not Craigslist but a WTF


If they drop stitched it like inflatable sup boards, it would be plenty rigid for commuting and recreational riding.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Inflatable material can offer some amazingly serious rigidity. That said, and as a devoted Ford owner. I'd bet the transmission (drive train) is a total POS! :lol:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ATA said:


> Not Craigslist but a WTF


If Ford invented that bike, why does the animation show it being loaded into the back of a Nissan?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

It's probably some new concept car.

Ford's had a 'thing' with bicycles. Anyone else remember when they did a package with the new Focus ZX3 years back where they had a special model called the KONA edition? It had a special color code and came with a matching paint Kona MTB on a roof rack. Not sure if that was a world-wide gig but it was here in the states.

Had I known they came equipped with the matching kitty-kat, I would have dove in on that deal. Alas, MTB'ing was a foreign thing to me at the time so I had no interest. I remember checking one out that was next to me at a gas station. It was sorta cool in Focus sort of way. Little did I know I'd be buying a new Focus in 2014 but no bike came with it. Just a POS transmission but in their defense, they gave me a dump truck full of money (considering the alternative) to buy it back last June after 4.5 years and 54k miles.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> It's probably some new concept car.


It's a Nissan Micra


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Huh? 
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bop/d/deuce-bicycle-spinner-rims/6739535630.html









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ATA (May 28, 2018)

JimF777 said:


> Huh?
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bop/d/deuce-bicycle-spinner-rims/6739535630.html
> 
> 
> ...


So?


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Where's the 29er spinners? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Is that Jamie Fox?


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

LOL that's what I first thought

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ATA (May 28, 2018)

https://offerup.co/adZ8zjGPXR
Sorry no screenshots can someone post some


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

ATA said:


> https://offerup.co/adZ8zjGPXR
> Sorry no screenshots can someone post some


Done


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh baby: https://spokane.craigslist.org/bop/d/schwinn-parts-bike/6737265332.html

I don't even know where to start....


----------



## ATA (May 28, 2018)

Thustlewhumber said:


> Oh baby: https://spokane.craigslist.org/bop/d/schwinn-parts-bike/6737265332.html
> 
> I don't even know where to start....
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

ATA said:


> https://offerup.co/adZ8zjGPXR
> Sorry no screenshots can someone post some


Hey for $60 that may be the best DH bike money can buy.


----------



## ATA (May 28, 2018)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Hey for $60 that may be the best DH bike money can buy.


https://offerup.co/MvmRZXy5YR

He has 5 more that he calls downhill mountain bikes on his account


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

All you need is one good ride on that DH bike


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

azimiut said:


> All you need is one good ride on that DH bike


Unpossible!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

This is a bike that was high on my "want" list for a few years, aero bike before that became a thing and swappable dropouts to run gears or ss. And it's a Santa Cruz!

I'd still be tempted to pick one up if the price was low enough; this one isn't, though it is Dura-Ace. And it may be a bit small for me, as it appears it was for the last owner.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

chazpat said:


> This is a bike that was high on my "want" list for a few years, aero bike before that became a thing and swappable dropouts to run gears or ss. And it's a Santa Cruz!
> 
> I'd still be tempted to pick one up if the price was low enough; this one isn't, though it is Dura-Ace. And it may be a bit small for me, as it appears it was for the last owner.
> 
> View attachment 1227073


That seatpost...


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

jestep said:


> that *extension ladder*...


fify


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> This is a bike that was high on my "want" list for a few years, aero bike before that became a thing and swappable dropouts to run gears or ss. And it's a Santa Cruz!
> 
> I'd still be tempted to pick one up if the price was low enough; this one isn't, though it is Dura-Ace. And it may be a bit small for me, as it appears it was for the last owner.
> 
> View attachment 1227073


Why didn't you mention the seatpost?


----------



## VeloMax (Mar 18, 2017)

Here you go.



and the orginal url...

https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/bik/d/peabody-custom-race-bike/6780040829.html

GO FOR IT!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

$10,000 invested? Wonder if his receipts are for the crack he's smoking? Doesn't know the bike type, frame size, or wheel size. Uh huh...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> $10,000 invested? Wonder if his receipts are for the crack he's smoking? Doesn't know the bike type, frame size, or wheel size. Uh huh...


Yeah he does, "other".


----------



## VeloMax (Mar 18, 2017)

*OneSpeed* said:


> $10,000 invested? Wonder if his receipts are for the crack he's smoking? Doesn't know the bike type, frame size, or wheel size. Uh huh...


I love how some people think they can just throw something out there in hopes of catching a whopper. Its like fishing. You can catch minnows all day until that one big bass decides to throw caution to the wind. Thing is, I cant imagine anyone who would want a "custom race bike" badly enough to trade his truck for it. That'd be like trading a slingshot for a shotgun.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

VeloMax said:


> Thing is, I cant imagine anyone who would want a "custom race bike" badly enough to trade his truck for it. That'd be like trading a slingshot for a shotgun.


BTW I have a custom slingshot for sale. $2,500 in receipts. Will trade for shotgun, interested?


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

he doesn't actually say its $10,000 in receipts, maybe he just has 10,000 receipts he saved up in his lifetime.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

azimiut said:


> he doesn't actually say its $10,000 in receipts, maybe he just has 10,000 receipts he saved up in his lifetime.


Of different items around the house. Like maybe he added in receipts from Home Depot like the box of Caulking.









Too lazy to take it out of the rafters of the garage for a proper photo shoot, no thanks. :lol::yesnod::nonod:


----------



## BurkC (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm buying this despite the awesome pic and being under priced

https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/bik/d/oklahoma-city-specialized-stumpjumper/6780297518.html

"Getting rid of my specialized stumpjumper elite. 27 speed 26 inch wheels and full suspension with disc breaks. Asking $1000 and open to trades. Call or text Devin for details."

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This one has "all the bells and whistles". :lol::yesnod:ut:


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Never heard of lowering springs on a bike. Pretty sweet if you ask me. Always ready to lower something built for off road


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Patrick needs to work on his grammar. Not sure what he was trying to convey.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

azimiut said:


> Never heard of lowering springs on a bike. Pretty sweet if you ask me. Always ready to lower something built for off road


I think it runs a flip chip shock mount to go lower/slacker. Not only that, but "it has things at your face when I'm with you to keep you.....or not".

I'm pretty sure GT could take legal action against this guy for talking about their bike this way.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

the-one1 said:


> Patrick needs to work on his grammar. Not sure what he was trying to convey.


Voice recognition technology goes to hell when the Oreos come out.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

"2019 GT" my arse. More like 1999.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

MOJO K said:


> I'm pretty sure GT could take legal action against this guy for talking about their bike this way.


I think the English language could take legal action


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ear_ache said:


> "2019 GT" my arse. More like 1999.


I'm a GT iDrive guy from way back. That is actually 2001 model year.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm a GT iDrive guy from way back. That is actually 2001 model year.


Good eye!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, but the tires are a special type of tiger, that makes up for the rest.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Patrick needs to be punched in the balls.

He's a bike thief.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/chl/bik/d/port-charlotte-ducati-900-sxc/6784633705.html

I had a Ducati, but not like that! First $1,500 gets it.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

There’s a picture showing the drive side. I believe the chain is too short. I also think if I was trying to pass of a bike as brand new I’d take the cable lock off.

I also think the seller should use more sunblock.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

MOJO K said:


> I also think the seller should use more sunblock.


Splotchy- it's the new "in" look...

Mmm, I think step one should be to loose the calf high White cotton socks, followed immediately by the white shoes. Step 3: donate the $37 worth of bike parts to local charity.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Splotchy- it's the new "in" look...
> 
> Mmm, I think step one should be to loose the calf high White cotton socks, followed immediately by the white shoes. Step 3: donate the $37 worth of bike parts to local charity.


I think the shoes come off first and then the socks, not to be picky but yes, lose both. Now we've got a barefoot dude with splotchy skin. Not sure if we've made an improvement. Dealing with his overgrown toenails is on a whole nother level.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Splotchy- it's the new "in" look...
> 
> Mmm, I think step one should be to loose the calf high White cotton socks.


White socks and shoes look great as you shimmy out of your 1994 Lincoln Town Car at your favorite restaurant just in time to get the early bird special!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm pretty sure this is not a BMX bike.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

ATA said:


> Not Craigslist but a WTF


As if a flat tire can't be enough. Now you get to have a flat bike. Stupid design.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Really? $375? REALLY??? ut:
https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bik/d/tacoma-rare-little-caesars-bike/6797461173.html


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

$375?!?! Score, he's not even charging extra for the backwards fork. 

I call dibs!!!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

That bike reminds me of that trend for some low rider paint/cover jobs that advertise for Trix, Honeycomb, Cocoa Puffs cereals. 

Also, TOE RUB! Watch those low speed turns.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

ATA said:


> Beautiful


That looks like a Picasso... probably worth a lot.


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

https://sarasota.craigslist.org/bik/d/sarasota-khs-downhill-bike/6794764030.html


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Taildragger said:


> https://sarasota.craigslist.org/bik/d/sarasota-khs-downhill-bike/6794764030.html


What kind of elevation change is there in Sarasota?....wait a minute...

Just looked it up.

"The topography within 2 miles of Sarasota is essentially flat, with a maximum elevation change of 30 feet and an average elevation above sea level of 14 feet. Within 10 miles is also essentially flat (49 feet). Within 50 miles is essentially flat (171 feet)."

from weatherspark.com

My point being, I bet that bike KILLS it on the mountains of Sarasota!


----------



## Apohlo (Nov 13, 2015)

MOJO K said:


> What kind of elevation change is there in Sarasota?....wait a minute...
> 
> Just looked it up.
> 
> ...


But hey, you never know - - those kinda look like eeWings... And an extra cushiony saddle, for long travel squish in the rear.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ubermustang (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's one I came across today....

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/d/san-jose-2006-klein-bicycle/6815047123.html

Excellent condition. Original owner with original tires. 27 speed red & ready to roll. Made in the U.S.A. with the finest ZR 9000 zirconium aluminium known to man. Must see, even better to ride! One of the fastest if not "the" fastest hardtail ever made/built!!! Asking price is $2500!!!!

View attachment 1238665


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

ubermustang said:


> Here's one I came across today....
> 
> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/d/san-jose-2006-klein-bicycle/6815047123.html
> 
> ...


It's a pretty cool bike, but he basically needs to lose a zero on the price. Ok, maybe $500 because those 80mm Fox forks are still in demand, the F80X less than the floats though, but dream price for sure.


----------



## ubermustang (Jun 8, 2007)

jestep said:


> It's a pretty cool bike, but he basically needs to lose a zero on the price. Ok, maybe $500 because those 80mm Fox forks are still in demand, the F80X less than the floats though, but dream price for sure.


I offered him $450 a couple of days ago, but no response yet. I agree, the bike is nice, but not $2500 nice.


----------



## VeloMax (Mar 18, 2017)

ubermustang said:


> I offered him $450 a couple of days ago, but no response yet. I agree, the bike is nice, but not $2500 nice.


Yeah $450-500 is where I'd be at with that bike. His head is in the clouds for sure.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> This one has "all the bells and whistles". :yesnod:ut:
> 
> View attachment 1230958
> 
> View attachment 1230959


That's one h*ll of a run on sentence. Good for you Patrick.... Good for you.

Sent from my LM-G710VM using Tapatalk


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mfisher1971 said:


> Really? $375? REALLY??? ut:
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bik/d/tacoma-rare-little-caesars-bike/6797461173.html
> 
> View attachment 1235213


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> View attachment 1238903


^^Hillarious!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^ #fitmatters!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2406250/

I think there's an extra zero in that price.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

driver bob said:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2406250/
> 
> I think there's an extra zero in that price.


Nope. He's got at least half that much wrapped up in steerer tube spacer and extensions!

I remember seeing these bikes advertised somewhere for custom builds. Ridiculously priced from the get go.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I remember seeing these bikes advertised somewhere for custom builds. Ridiculously priced from the get go.


I think James only built a few of these custom bikes one year for New Belgium's Tour de Fat to award to a festival attendee who agreed to give up his or her car for at least a year.


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

WTF ??
https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/col/bik/d/immokalee-cannondale-slice-aero-full/6825415346.html


----------



## VeloMax (Mar 18, 2017)

Taildragger said:


> WTF ??
> https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/col/bik/d/immokalee-cannondale-slice-aero-full/6825415346.html


That's actually a decent price for that bike, considering the wheels on it. I'd consider getting it for myself if it were closer.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

VeloMax said:


> That's actually a decent price for that bike, considering the wheels on it. I'd consider getting it for myself if it were closer.


I imagine taildragger was talking more about all the red accents and I agree. LOOK AT ME!!!!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Flat bars on a SS aero bike? weird.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Flat bars on a SS aero bike? weird.


lol, I was so distracted by the *RED* that I didn't even notice that!


----------



## VeloMax (Mar 18, 2017)

chazpat said:


> I imagine taildragger was talking more about all the red accents and I agree. LOOK AT ME!!!!


Eye candy. I agree.


----------



## VeloMax (Mar 18, 2017)

chazpat said:


> lol, I was so distracted by the *RED* that I didn't even notice that!


Same here. I spoke too soon. Still... nice frame and nice wheels.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Here, now people will know what we're talking about if that ad disappears.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sorry guys, I don't find that bike attractive.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> I'm sorry guys, I don't find that bike attractive.


I bet it sounds cool when riding and hauls ass. I'd ride it, not for $1500 though. Too bad it doesn't have bull horns.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Train Wreck said:


> I bet it sounds cool when riding and hauls ass. I'd ride it, not for $1500 though. Too bad it doesn't have bull horns.


Its probably 2lbs too, ultra fast (with the right bars)


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

Saved enough money with the Novatec hubs to buy a pair of white Oakleys.


----------



## 340scout2 (May 23, 2007)

Local pawn shop has on Craigslist.
Minor cuts lol.

"
M5 STUMPJUMPER COMP 
2008 0R 2009 I BELIEVE
THE BIKE RIDES GREAT
DOES HAVE TWO MINOR CUTS IN THE 
LEAN OVER (TOP BAR) 
COME GET ANOTHER GREAT DEAL!!!!!
THIS IS AN AWESOME BIKE 3500 RETAIL WHEN IT WAS NEW!!!!!!
Do not email, please call."


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

340scout2 said:


> View attachment 1244959
> 
> 
> Local pawn shop has on Craigslist.
> ...


Looks like it ran into a reciprocal saw...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah man, that water bottle cage is toast. Always wanted one of those...

Another thing to note, you can always discern an amateur's work when they cut into the frame to remove the lock. 

RIP MTB


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

340scout2 said:


> View attachment 1244959
> 
> 
> Local pawn shop has on Craigslist.
> ...


That'll buff right out...


----------



## 340scout2 (May 23, 2007)

Looks like they must have used an axe to cut the lock off. And still asking $499!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

340scout2 said:


> Looks like they must have used an axe to cut the lock off. And still asking $499!


Discounted from 875!


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> Discounted from 875!


Still high for a hot bike....
I guess I shouldn't be surprised to see a pawn shop sell stolen goods.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

Penny Farthing High Wheel - $1250


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I would love to try one of those! How the hell do stop them? Like a fixie by back-pedal pressure at low speeds, I assume? I see a little chingadera coming off the fork crown. You cram your foot on it as a brake? At high speeds as in that pic, it seems pretty damn sketchy should things go bad in a hurry!


----------



## krankie (Feb 22, 2019)

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bop/d/portland-vintage-70s-80s-bmx-parts/6841010879.html

Vintage 70s & 80s BMX parts - $5000


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I would love to try one of those! How the hell do stop them?


I think you use your face as a brake.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

krankie said:


> https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bop/d/portland-vintage-70s-80s-bmx-parts/6841010879.html
> 
> Vintage 70s & 80s BMX parts - $5000


Completely rusted means "vintage", yes?



Mr Pig said:


> I think you use your face as a brake.


I found a few good U-tubes on it. One showed stuffing your foot on top of the small wheel by stepping down. None if the ones I saw in the vids had that device that is on the one in the ad above, though.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> Penny Farthing High Wheel - $1250


I might try one of these one day, but no effin way am I going to send it down hill like that. NOPE!!








At least he's wearing a helmet... :madman:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

All my friends, know the low rider...

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bik/d/cedar-1940s-firestone-custom-stretched/6860191248.html


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Love the creativity on that low rider. Looks like it was a fun project. Not sure who would pay $300 for it though.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I would have rather seen the original bike refurbished and I agree that I don't think it will sell at the that price.


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

*Awesome deal*

Homebrew fatbike


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

robbnj said:


> Homebrew fatbike
> View attachment 1247341


What was the price? I'd ride that monstrosity in the snow any day...


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

jestep said:


> What was the price? I'd ride that monstrosity in the snow any day...


Custom built fat bike with a Kawasaki KX suspension fork. Rides and shifts great. Kenda 26x3.8 tires on Origin8 double wall wheels. 177mm rear hub, 150mm front. 9 speed, SRAM shifter and derailleur. Shimano HG cassette, KMC gold chain. Make offer or will trade for an Enduro or Downhill bike.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry but just because it's on kickstarter doesn't mean you have to back it...


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

This is a winner: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/576299336195700/


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

driver bob said:


> This is a winner: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/576299336195700/


Holy sh!t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

driver bob said:


> This is a winner: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/576299336195700/


You should post a pic or screen shot in case the ad disappears. (plus I don't click FB links)


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jestep said:


> View attachment 1248371
> 
> 
> Sorry but just because it's on kickstarter doesn't mean you have to back it...


I looked up the video for that. Is it just me or do all those kickstarter sorta bikes use the exact same music?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

driver bob said:


> This is a winner: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/576299336195700/





ear_ache said:


> Holy sh!t


I made a sweet jump, it's for the kids! After checking with insurance, it will ONE MILLION DOLLARS to use the "equipment". Yeah... that's shoddy workmanship and at a price that would only be entertaining to see the responses it might garner. I made better rails and platforms when I was 10 with stuff I pulled from the garage and out from under the porch. Seriously, get some parrafin and find a good curb.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

*OneSpeed* said:


> You should post a pic or screen shot in case the ad disappears. (plus I don't click FB links)


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Condition good - with a cracked carbon stay, but will only cost about $350 to fix.
https://westslope.craigslist.org/bop/d/durango-felt-virtue-1/6876229465.html


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Deal of a lifetime*

Amp Research B5 - $2000

Amp Research B5
F4 front fork 3.25" travel, Rear 5" travel.
LX Lite Package/ Carbon Fiber Fork Legs and Rear Triangle, +...
Custom color, Black
The seat is original, Leather and Kevlar. Never been used.
ESP Grip Shift 9.0 SL, 1 to 1 ratio, great shifting.
Many upgrades, about $6K total in the bike.
Original owner, Bought in 99', haven't ridden for some time. I'm almost 60 and have a bad back so I don't mountain bike anymore.
I have owners manual, original receipt, all paperwork/literature for upgrades with receipts.
The only thing not for sale is the pedals.

Reply with your phone # and I will give you a call. No #, I will not respond.
Reply with your phone # and I will give you a call. No #, I will not respond.
Reply with your phone # and I will give you a call. No #, I will not respond.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

This one...the seller only has the rear wheels..nothing else and there selling hub motor wheels worth 300+ for $30 bucks...

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bop/d/oakland-new-electric-hub-motors/6883093422.html


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

actually $100 a piece, $30 each if you buy all 15...


----------



## Sides (Apr 23, 2019)

https://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/6612026346.html









Hello bicycle weirdo!

I converted a car to be powered by bicycle. As you can see in the pictures, the engine has been replaced by a bike. The original transmission now has a cassette on it, and it still shifts (1-4, R and 5 are gone). The rest of the car has been stripped down, leaving only the rolling bits, exterior, driver's seat, brakes, and steering. I think it currently weighs about 900lbs. On the flats it's easier to pedal than expected-- we biked it up a (tiny) ~12% hill!

The "cargo bike" requires two to operate, one to pedal and one to steer. I have plans to make it single operator by attaching controls to the handlebars, but the project stalled when I moved to SF. The car is in Los Altos Hills.

I figured it'd be a waste to leave this sitting if someone's weird enough to want to take it to the playa. It is functional, but is certainly not a product, so whoever takes this should be mechanically-brave.

Some other details: the car is a suzuki (taylor) swift, the bike frame is fairly large (fit someone above >5'5"ish), the parking and normal brakes work great, the diff is welded and one axle removed so the bike only powers the driver side wheel, the interior has tons of space and doesn't leak, the lights should still work (harness is intact), and the car is registered in my name.

In exchange for having the coolest cargo bike/slowest car on the playa, I request that you organize pickup from Los Altos Hills, donate some amount to charity (let me know which one, amount negotiable), and send me pics of it on the desert.

You know, this is interesting.


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Sides said:


> https://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/6612026346.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noice...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

Sides said:


> https://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/6612026346.html and the car is registered in my name.


That had better be a salvage title, or could be turned into one.

Looking at the left side drivetrain and the connection to the transmission, I agree that the new owner should be mechanically brave. Had they installed some sort of jackshaft, it might have been able to fit different bikes. Like a trainer for the road.


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*donkey to good home*

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/d/san-fernando-donkey-to-good-home/6923525035.html



> About 4 years old. Looking for a good home, with yard. He's for free
> Calls preferred


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Damn too bad the donkey isn't local to me. I've been looking for one. Seriously


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

singletrackmack said:


> View attachment 1266711


Wow, just wow...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

New Elixir brakes, custom paint job, and it climbs like a road bike! What a bargain.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, he's not in a hurry to sell it at least...


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

Piece of **** mountain bike


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

RARE! Diamondback X2 DBR 26" Full Suspension Racing Mountain Bike - $749









Love the Panaracer tires though.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jestep said:


> RARE! Diamondback X2 DBR 26" Full Suspension Racing Mountain Bike - $749
> 
> View attachment 1269025
> 
> ...


I had the predecessor to that, a DBR V-Link 3.2, now hanging on my wall with a cracked chainstay. Lot's of win in that listing:

bicycle frame material: other/unknown
frame size: Not sure

RARE! Diamondback X2 DBR 26" Full Suspension Racing Mountain Bike with upgrades!

_FULL front and back Suspension.
Upgraded Gel seat.
Upgraded high quality Grip Pedals.
Upgraded Handle Bars.
Comes with a Cat-Eye Tacometer installed.
Has an Extra pair of Tires that goes with.
Comes with a stand alone Bike Stand.
This bike has too many features yall (-: and was very expensive New!

Needs a service maintenance performed but
Bike is in MINT CONDITION.
Come check it out this bike is awesome❤

From a smoke free home.
Asking $749 for all.
Porch Pick Up in Leander.
No Holds FCFS._

I don't know about you, but I really hate partial front and back suspension, glad to know this one has full front and back suspension.
What is a "tacometer"? Does that help guide me to tasty tocos?
If the bike stand stands alone, where can I stand my bike?
By porch pickup, does he mean I can just come by at night and take it?

Gotta love when people with no clue just randomly make up a price.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

chazpat said:


> What is a "tacometer"? Does that help guide me to tasty tocos?


It is Austin so maybe this is an actual thing


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

MOJO K said:


> What kind of elevation change is there in Sarasota?....wait a minute...
> 
> Just looked it up.
> 
> ...


That's why the front's so high- you're always riding uphill!

Great training bike.

And it's 'lose', not 'loose', dJirt Unkie.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

chazpat said:


> From a smoke free home.


More sellers should specify the smoking status!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*Does this guy know how to sell it or what?
*
None of the photos are any better and no more info.

I have determined by enlarging the images and looking at the shape of the logo/model that it is a '90s Fuji Ace. Very tempting at $60.

But maybe he didn't mention the brand/model because it is stolen?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

chazpat said:


> maybe he didn't mention the brand/model because it is stolen?


but why would anyone steal a bike with no air in the tires?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> but why would anyone steal a bike with no air in the tires?


Maybe another thief stole the air from the tires after this guy stole the whole bike? No honor among thieves, you know.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

That bike has tires???


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> That bike has tires???


doesn't look like it, maybe someone else stole them also...


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

This isn't Craigslist, but I happened upon this due to what I imagine is the best SEO known to man. Each "review" is a small piece of gold, my favorite being the crowd-sourced verbiage used to describe a rigid bike as having "progressive" suspension. Holy buzzword Batman!

https://www.bestlife4us.com/top-10-mountain-bike-797/

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

tfinator said:


> This isn't Craigslist, but I happened upon this due to what I imagine is the best SEO known to man. Each "review" is a small piece of gold, my favorite being the crowd-sourced verbiage used to describe a rigid bike as having "progressive" suspension. Holy buzzword Batman!
> 
> https://www.bestlife4us.com/top-10-mountain-bike-797/


Holy hell, that site is messed up! Not one word is accurate about anything bicycles. Who writes that stuff?


----------



## SmittyMTB (Aug 12, 2019)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Holy hell, that site is messed up! Not one word is accurate about anything bicycles. Who writes that stuff?


These are becoming more common to the extent where looking up real "Top Whatever" lists is getting to be an exercise in frustration. It is clearly written by a person who's first language is not English and appears to just copy and paste phrases from all over the internet. All the pros and cons are simply phrases which show up most common in reviews. 
I have wondered if it is really just a computer program that puts these together. Youtube also has videos in the same style with a synthesized voice.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

SmittyMTB said:


> These are becoming more common to the extent where looking up real "Top Whatever" lists is getting to be an exercise in frustration. It is clearly written by a person who's first language is not English and appears to just copy and paste phrases from all over the internet. All the pros and cons are simply phrases which show up most common in reviews.
> I have wondered if it is really just a computer program that puts these together. Youtube also has videos in the same style with a synthesized voice.


Terrible. Here's an example: Rigid bike with rim brakes, quill stem, etc. here's the description.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Terrible. Here's an example: Rigid bike with rim brakes, quill stem, etc. here's the description.
> 
> View attachment 1272777
> 
> ...


Does it come in green?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Very Funny.


----------



## SmittyMTB (Aug 12, 2019)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Terrible. Here's an example: Rigid bike with rim brakes, quill stem, etc. here's the description.
> 
> View attachment 1272777
> 
> ...


Well, it does say quiver killer so it must be awesome. The suspension is so refined, you can not even tell its there.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

check this handlebar and brake set up:









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/d/trek-y26-full-suspension-mountain-bike/6965145881.html


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

Obviously a lot of time and money went into this, but check out the handlebar setup.

https://cosprings.craigslist.org/bik/d/colorado-springs-specialized-sport/6971045368.html


----------



## VeloMax (Mar 18, 2017)

Squeeze said:


> Obviously a lot of time and money went into this, but check out the handlebar setup.
> 
> https://cosprings.craigslist.org/bik/d/colorado-springs-specialized-sport/6971045368.html


Some things are just wrong.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Linkage plates installed upside down 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeloMax (Mar 18, 2017)

*Here ya go...*










The guy has had this ad up for two years. I wonder why it hasn't sold? :skep:

ETA: I didn't realize the pic would be so small. Here's the link: https://nh.craigslist.org/bik/d/manchester-1990-trimble-prototype-with/6964520440.html


----------



## fmendes (Jun 25, 2016)

https://houston.craigslist.org/bik/d/houston-23-bmc-carborazor-xxl-size/6972719754.html

I can only imagine the size of that bike...


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Bikin' Bric said:


> Linkage plates installed upside down
> 
> View attachment 1278095
> 
> ...


Maybe it changes the kinematics for better pedaling efficiency?


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

We need an "Amazon Reviews WTF" thread. Ive seen some crazy **** in the review photos. This is the most recent


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Redlands R&C said:


> Maybe it changes the kinematics for better pedaling efficiency?


Better at least until it rips the shock in half.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, it almost looks like it would pull the shock rather than push down.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

jestep said:


> Better at least until it rips the shock in half.


Yes, it almost looks like it would pull the shock rather than push down.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Check out this beauty*









It has been sitting for the last 6 months in the shop and I need the room and time for other things. Everything works but the clutch needs to be replaced. All rolling and power shafts have thrust and or load bearings. Pic #8 yardstick across frame shows approximate front wheel tracking width (38.5"). After market air filter and exhaust work and look great. Canondale Front hubs. 4 stroke OHV Motor comes with all original parts, box and owners manual. Tadpole Trike with 212cc Predator engine, 27.5 inch rear wheel, 24 inch front wheels. Needs finish grinding, paint and some minor tuning. much much more than asking price is invested in the trike.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Worth a couple more pics*


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

That is so cool! But where do your feet go? Balanced on that bar? Or dragging on the ground? And is this someone's brains on the floor?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

He should reword his post


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Scott O said:


> That is so cool! But where do your feet go? Balanced on that bar? Or dragging on the ground? And is this someone's brains on the floor?
> View attachment 1278981


Wouldn't surprise me on the brains. A 200+ cc motor on a 3 wheeled lawn chair with no seatbelt or foot rests is a creative way to puree a human. I'll bet it's a super harsh ride without suspension as well at 90mph, although the fabric might provide some relief.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

jestep said:


> ...motor on a 3 wheeled lawn chair...


that thing is straight up funny...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry, to me this is a WTF - 

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/irvine-2013-trek-speed-concept/6986149973.html


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Sorry, to me this is a WTF -


minus the seat bag, that bike came from the factory like that...


----------



## npn (Sep 19, 2016)

"combo product of Trek and Specialized"

https://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/clever-local-ad-ruse-1117831.html


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

More of a "you don't see these every day" than a WTF, but this seems to be the best place to post this.

Klein Mantra Race Carbon Fiber - $475


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/dana-point-diamondback-lustre-1-ladies/6999821209.html


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Squeeze said:


> More of a "you don't see these every day" than a WTF, but this seems to be the best place to post this.
> 
> Klein Mantra Race Carbon Fiber - $475


Mint condition full suspension mobile ejection seat. Second owner but only used once...


----------



## krankie (Feb 22, 2019)

driver bob said:


> This is a winner: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/576299336195700/


Completely worth it!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Shane5001 said:


> View attachment 1278741
> 
> 
> View attachment 1278743


I have that exact lawn chair. :lol:


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

https://cosprings.craigslist.org/bop/d/colorado-springs-jamis-mountain-bike/7002163728.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Redlands R&C said:


> https://cosprings.craigslist.org/bop/d/colorado-springs-jamis-mountain-bike/7002163728.html


:lol::lol: Pure gold.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Bikin' Bric said:


> Linkage plates installed upside down
> 
> View attachment 1278095
> 
> ...


Man, this takes the Cake for me. I love it.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Pure gold.


Technically, yes.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Why I own a truck


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Redlands R&C said:


> https://cosprings.craigslist.org/bop/d/colorado-springs-jamis-mountain-bike/7002163728.html











Just for when that ad goes down.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

So do a million other people who went to Home Depot and purchased that lawn chair.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I have that exact lawn chair. :lol:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

azimiut said:


> Why I own a truck
> 
> View attachment 1289855


Actually, that might not be such a bad deal!


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

chazpat said:


> Actually, that might not be such a bad deal!


Sure, I like the idea of a ball hitch on a bike, but a single speed for hauling cargo?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah said:


> Sure, I like the idea of a ball hitch on a bike, but a single speed for hauling cargo?


Htfu!


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah said:


> Sure, I like the idea of a ball hitch on a bike, but a single speed for hauling cargo?


Fixed gear would be a much better idea...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matt4x4 said:


> So do a million other people who went to Home Depot and purchased that lawn chair.


Well then, I guess I beat a million people to the punch in posting that. Fastest draw in the west.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

azimiut said:


> Why I own a truck
> 
> View attachment 1289855


Maybe this some kind of mobile Fluff & Fold" laundry business. Why go to the laundromat when the laundromat can come to you? Great little business and you stay in shape doing it. Not just cardio from pedaling but upper body with folding.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

*Used (normal wear)*

Every bit of this $10,000 mountain bike titanium full suspension mountain bike extraordinairy rare frame

I didn't have the heart to tell him literally everything about his ad is wrong. Oh well, buyer beware lol.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

eshew said:


> *Used (normal wear)*
> 
> Every bit of this $10,000 mountain bike titanium full suspension mountain bike extraordinairy rare frame
> 
> I didn't have the heart to tell him literally everything about his ad is wrong. Oh well, buyer beware lol.


Painted titanium URT frame, what's not to like...?


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

jestep said:


> Painted titanium URT frame, what's not to like...?


Ti Cycles made the frame, but it's all aluminum. The welds give it away.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

-"custom powder coat Tiffany Blue", including the entire steer tube. :madman: 
-Nicely measured the DOWN TUBE for you. 
-Fork up side down
-One of a kind

https://www.ebay.com/itm/58cm-Singl...173505?hash=item28895b9981:g:1DYAAOSwcf1d1vN8


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> -"custom powder coat Tiffany Blue", including the entire steer tube. :madman:
> -Nicely measured the DOWN TUBE for you.
> -Fork up side down
> -One of a kind
> ...


Geeze! Looks like they got paint in the bb shell as well and probably inside the headtube for an extra extra snug fit. Should be a fun build, sledge hammer will come in handy to get the headset installed. I wonder what frame that is. Odd that the fork appears to be uncut.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't see it now, but I swear it was listed as a Republic bike frame... the Aristotle SS is 399 on the website for the whole kit'n'kaboodle....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> -"custom powder coat Tiffany Blue", including the entire steer tube. :madman:
> -Nicely measured the DOWN TUBE for you.
> -Fork up side down
> -One of a kind
> ...


Lol
First thing I noticed was the tape measure on the down tube, really? Then I saw your quote. Hilarious!

"Fork upside down" is just a bonus to confuse those not knowing what they are looking at. :eekster:


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Lol
> First thing I noticed was the tape measure on the down tube, really? Then I saw your quote. Hilarious!
> 
> "Fork upside down" is just a bonus to confuse those not knowing what they are looking at. :eekster:


Downtube length is the most important measurement on the bike. Shopping for a new frame, it's like good head-tube angle, and the geometry is spot on, but that downtube length is off, go re-engineer this thing.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I was about to send my resume, but then I saw the cigarette in hand....no thanks.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I've got a cassette listed for sale on FB marketplace.

It's titled "SRAM NX 12 speed cassette"

Got a message this morning: "Is this a Sunrace?"

WTF??


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I feel the same way.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

the-one1 said:


> I was about to send my resume, but then I saw the cigarette in hand....no thanks.


Plus that's a setup by the coppers. Send your resume and end up in prison for solicitation.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Plus that's a setup by the coppers. Send your resume and end up in prison for solicitation.


Is this from experience?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Is this from experience?


From watching too much television.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> From watching too much television.
> 
> View attachment 1307789


Lol!!!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

the-one1 said:


> I was about to send my resume, but then I saw the cigarette in hand....no thanks.


Why not?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Found this, a Schwinn barstool. 
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bop/d/escondido-schwinn-phantom-100th/7069445746.html

And this dragster bike, that claims to be the worlds first. It's also internally geared with a Shimano Alfine, which I've heard good things about. 
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/d/el-segundo-bicycle/7077468712.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It’s not a “dragster bike” without wheely bars and the ability to do a wheel stand. That bike no matter what the human power behind it could never do a wheel stand.


----------



## itsnotbroken (Jul 7, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's not a "dragster bike" without wheely bars and the ability to do a wheel stand. That bike no matter what the human power behind it could never do a wheel stand.


It's not a dragster bike, it's a "bakfiets", with no "bak"


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> Found this, a Schwinn barstool.
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bop/d/escondido-schwinn-phantom-100th/7069445746.html
> 
> And this dragster bike, that claims to be the worlds first. It's also internally geared with a Shimano Alfine, which I've heard good things about.
> ...


Nailed the seatube angle!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

not from CL but from facebook ...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's a beauty. Surprised he's only asking $35. I would have thought he used at least that much in duct tape "re-covering" the saddle.

Oh, and in case anyone is interested this is a "Schwinn Stingray Orange County Chopper". Rare find!










https://rochester.craigslist.org/bik/d/north-chili-schwinn-orange-county/7115461901.html


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*18 speed shopping cart pedicab $150*



> This is an 18 speed mountain bike married to a shopping cart. It is fun to ride and can haul
> a heavy load


Can't see how this thing could steer with a heavy load!! I suppose that's when the front wagon handle in front, comes into play

Takes "grocery getter" to a whole new level!

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/d/granada-hills-18-speed-shopping-cart/7114004663.html


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll bet steering it is a blast.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Here's a beauty. Surprised he's only asking $35. I would have thought he used at least that much in duct tape "re-covering" the saddle.
> 
> Oh, and in case anyone is interested this is a "Schwinn Stingray Orange County Chopper". Rare find!
> 
> ...


for $35 that schwinn is probably a decent deal... fix it up these seem to sell of a few hundred dollars.. there is also a motor kit.. I'd totally have that for $35 bucks to mess around with / put the motor kit on


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I've seen that grocery getter in DTLA about a year ago. It was weird setup, but dude was hauling cans & paper to the reyclcing center.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh man, that Next bike zip-tied to the shopping cart is a beaut. As for the question of "how do you steer it", you just need one of these to ride it. Brilliant. (good luck steeling it without one)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Soma-Rush-...136650?hash=item46ad88d58a:g:O4kAAOSwj9ResEc3


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^that's awesome!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

chimpanzee00 said:


> Can't see how this thing could steer with a heavy load!! I suppose that's when the front wagon handle in front, comes into play
> 
> Takes "grocery getter" to a whole new level!
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/d/granada-hills-18-speed-shopping-cart/7114004663.html


That's how Race Face came up with the Next component line...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> ^that's awesome!


Totally!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

*Wtf?*

This came up on a local(ish) site.

Giant Advanced FS frame "modified" to run 29" wheels.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

driver bob said:


> This came up on a local(ish) site.
> 
> Giant Advanced FS frame "modified" to run 29" wheels.
> 
> View attachment 1334291


Am i seeing this correctly!? :shocked:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

jestep said:


> Am i seeing this correctly!? :shocked:


I had to look twice as well..


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, I don't think you could _pay_ me to ride that. Well, maybe one 18" drop in front of the person who built this to show them what a terrible idea it was.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol, that's impressive. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

driver bob said:


> This came up on a local(ish) site.
> 
> Giant Advanced FS frame "modified" to run 29" wheels.
> 
> View attachment 1334291


I would rather allow Sam Pilgrim to work on all my bikes from now on than ride that thing once.


----------



## anarkhos (Sep 17, 2004)

driver bob said:


> This came up on a local(ish) site.
> 
> Giant Advanced FS frame "modified" to run 29" wheels.
> 
> View attachment 1334291


This can't be real. I'd only accept this as legit if it also had a 2-stroke bolted on


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

This is not a Craigslist WTF, but more of a heads up for anyone who might need to make a few $. Found it in the local musicians section:


Need Cash?

I need the following:
Worn out/used/stretched out/stained/broken in/torn etc
Mens Large-3xl
Compression shorts
Compression pants
Spandex underwear
Speedos, Underarmour, nike procombat, Calvin Klein, Jockstraps. Lycra, Spandex etc.
Tyr,
Bike Shorts Etc.
If you have any, respond with what you have, where you are located and when you are free to sell.
If you are shy, you are welcome to leave them in a bag somewhere and I will leave cash

Thanks!
Jay

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Wasn't going to post this the but the Rockshox Fox fork finally sold me on it...Brakes are pretty damn cool for any other vintage aficionados though.









https://austin.craigslist.org/bik/d/austin-dual-suspension-mountain-bike/7135882958.html


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

jestep said:


> Wasn't going to post this the but the Rockshox Fox fork finally sold me on it...Brakes are pretty damn cool for any other vintage aficionados though.
> 
> View attachment 1340821
> 
> ...


Is the saddle really an inside-out pair of shorts?? That looks just like a chamois!!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

bingemtbr said:


> Is the saddle really an inside-out pair of shorts?? That looks just like a chamois!!


Its great because it saves you from doing laundry as you're able to ride without wearing pants.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## iYellAtTraffic (Jun 17, 2020)

I had to create an account just so i could post this one:

$500 for a bike that cost $350 new 8 years ago and is in disrepair...

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/d/collegeville-trek-mountain-bike/7142144619.html


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

iYellAtTraffic said:


> I had to create an account just so i could post this one:
> 
> $500 for a bike that cost $350 new 8 years ago and is in disrepair...
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/d/collegeville-trek-mountain-bike/7142144619.html


At least they listed the handlebar height :yesnod:


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

Here's one:

Adventure Gravel Bike, +Fun - $7000 (Missoula)

bicycle frame material: carbon fiber
bicycle type: gravel
frame size: 54cm
wheel size: 27.5 in
Rodeo Lab's Trail Donkey 3.0 54cm Custom build
Over ten into it, has a few miles into it from my cross country meet. Build is less than 3 months old
Berd Spokes wheel build 650 wheel size, son Dynamo front, industry nine rear
Sram red AXS build, 30 front, 10-48 rear
Cane Creek Tie Die issue, to crank
To seat post sponsored by Salsa brain with no real meat
Red shift suspension stem
T2 carbon aero bars
Salsa wood chipper bars 46cm I believe?
Klite valve system, one outlet is broken on dual charger. Kerry will probably replace for free if you can't him in a cool breeze and send the old back AUS
Includes Selle Gel Saddle SL Gel Max, xtr pedals. 8 liter revelate rear bag, still new for the most. Top tube bag, Ortlieb. Gas tank Ortlieb. Sweet roll revelate front bag. Brad and cup holders and two adjustable cock rings
Extra battery for axs and charger
Rear light
Helmet with less light and motion hardware.
Sidi Defender 2.0 size 9
This bike is buffed and scuffed and ready for abuse without the, "Oh my God, the cost was heavy and when do I tackle for abuse?"
I'm 5'9 and 160 and still a foot left to raise the seat if you wanted to go tall. Otherwise, perfect fit for 5'7 grass to Six foot too tall gentleman
Call me if you're horny and wanna meth trip
I'll upload more images when I get to a McDonald's, I'm on **** data through a bought phone with a crap number

https://missoula.craigslist.org/bik/d/missoula-adventure-gravel-bike-fun/7144703128.html

Id suggest that anyone who's horny and wants to meth trip should give it a call and report back.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

rth009 said:


> Here's one:
> 
> Adventure Gravel Bike, +Fun - $7000 (Missoula)
> 
> ...


I had to remind myself I hadn't been drinking while trying to read this...


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

He had me at McDonald's.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

:madman: Is this the new uber short negative offset?


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

This is a beaut, but the poster is clearly lying about wheel size.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I thought this thread was a sticky. Did the glue wear off?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Another short wheel base bike with negative fork rake.


----------



## creektrails (Mar 22, 2016)

"I had to remind myself I hadn't been drinking while trying to read this..."

Crap! you should really try drinking and read it. LOL


----------



## xsthomas (Jun 21, 2010)

Saw this one today.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

White7 said:


> X2,,,great read


Thirded!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Had trouble coordinating a meet-up with a seller. Dude sent his 90 y.o. Mom to bring me some tires.
Nice lady!
Good thing I'm a stand-up guy, no?

-F


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/bik/d/westwood-ellsworth-epiphany-275-full/7155961483.html


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

Proof that some bike flippers are total scumbags: he says this is _"in A-1 shape and condition"._

NISHIKI SINLE SPEED 100% CHROMOLY 23.5"/60CM - $160


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

That is just a custom short wheelbase mod! Zero offset, all the rage.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

"its a roadie thing, you wouldn't understand..."


----------



## JMarRuns (Aug 19, 2019)

If you can't find a red spacer, this guy bought them all.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Not craigslist, but couldn't find a better thread to post this under.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Varaxis said:


> Not craigslist, but couldn't find a better thread to post this under.


Lightweight.

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Varaxis said:


> Not craigslist, but couldn't find a better thread to post this under.


My uncle was a carpenter and I worked for him a few summers. He always told me the most important rule was to measure twice, or 3 or 4 times, and cut once or twice. Btw, he died in a jigsaw accident.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Been looking for some antique stuff for a home project that needs rustic stuff. Been on two sections of craigslist. Antiques and free. There are some really unusual things you can find in those areas. Go through the free section. Just once


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

*1980 Buddy Bike - $25,000*

It's like two bike for the price of one! What a deal.









For sale is a 1980 Buddy Bike. Fully functions as intended. This bike is better condition than the one featured in the museum thats online, Google it. Just an all around excellent rig. If you can find one in any shape, for a better price, have at it. Will only meet directly in front of the police station. If there is anything you wish to have answered, feel free to message me and I will respond as quickly as possible. Thank you all and have a fun/healthy summer!

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/bik/d/buffalo-buddy-bike-sociable/7177832679.html


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

walkerwalker said:


> It's like two bike for the price of one! What a deal.
> 
> View attachment 1361283
> 
> ...


Seems like the bicycle equivalent of a 3 legged race. It may be a good conversation piece, but I doubt you can actually ride it.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Well you'd better be really good buddies with whoever you're riding that thing with.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

On consignment https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/bik/d/evergreen-park-scott-olsen-row-bike/7174077108.html


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

^^Price is a bit steep for me, but I could definitely see myself having fun on that


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Rowbike kinda novel:






Their $470 asking price might actually fly during this pandemic. I'm guessing someone would want to show it to their social media celebs to get them views.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Train Wreck said:


> ^^Price is a bit steep for me, but I could definitely see myself having fun on that


They are fun, I used one a few years ago, I think it was in Oregon, but one of those seaside towns where there's no cars near the beach. They would totally scare me riding anywhere with vehicles though, I did not feel they offer a lot of responsive control.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/d/wheaton-cannondale-super/7188853032.html

Cannondale Super V Carbon, listed as brand new, lots of carbon and polish, asking $2,200. See photo below in case ad disappears.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

27.5 TRAIL XL TREK SPECIALIZED with PVC rear rack.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

the-one1 said:


> 27.5 TRAIL XL TREK SPECIALIZED with PVC rear rack.
> 
> View attachment 1367175


Not the worst CL bike I've seen but I don't think it's Specialized or Trek, and it's 26in, and not an XL frame, and it has V brakes, and either a blown fork or about 50mm of travel...


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

So not bike related, but too funny to pass up. This was posted in the sporting goods section. A whole bunch of pics, but here's the highlights.

SEX SWING - $50 (Redding)
For Sale:

SEX SWING.

This is an adult apparatus for achieving different fun sex positions that would be difficult otherwise.

Please see pictures.

Does not come with a stand.

It can be hung from any solid hook attached to a strong solid part of your ceiling.

Works perfect when hung from a strong solid hook.

Please see pictures.

Does not come with the giant life size stuffed teddy bear in the pictures.

The giant life size stuffed teddy bear in the pictures is there only to display how the device fits.

Provide your own giant life size stuffed teddy bear, or person, or sex doll, or manikin, or whatever gets you off.

Please see pictures.

I'm asking only $50 or best offer.

Located in Redding.

show contact info .

Thank you.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ lol. 

I didn't laugh at the first picture, or the second, but 3 and 4 nearly made me fall out of my chair.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Is that his tail or his johnson dangling their in pic #3? And what's all that liquid on the floor in pic #4? Is that bear there willingly or should someone call the cops?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Probably would have worked out better for him (or her?) if s/he'd have put it in a sexier environment than a ratty garage.

And I'd be concerned about some of those tools hanging on the wall.

Wait a minute, I see bikes! Which one of you guys placed this ad?!


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

This dude is living in the past...$2650 for a Raven?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Nothing at all against Gunnar or the component manufacturers on this, but this thing is a whole load of WTF. I know they're probably extremely wealthy based on where they live thus can just waste $7000 on a build like this, but I can't imagine a more pretentious purpose-less bike.

https://austin.craigslist.org/bik/d/austin-custom-gunnar-14-speed/7219648698.html


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

To be fair a good option of that cost is the Roholff hub/gears, which is like $1300. It is made by ex-Porsche engineers if remember correctly, but I've mostly seen it on touring/bikepacking bikes.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

jestep said:


> ...but I can't imagine a more pretentious purpose-less bike.


They could have added a Gates belt drive to it....that would be more pretentious, right?

I actually like the bike because it's uncompromising in it's chosen direction.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

light weight mountain bike with a road bike feel


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/143622369131

"Shark Fin". Looks like a bargain at $875


----------



## 26ordie (Oct 24, 2019)

A few Judy's, old manitou, hardtail GT frame... At $5000, what a steal.

I'm being pessimistic, might be some old gold hidden in there, but on the surface looks like Walmart or Sears stuff to me.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

This is San Francisco btw.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1376619
> 
> 
> This is San Francisco btw.


Even more interesting it's an import, not domestic market, speedo is in km/h and tach in French.

Anyway it's quite hilarious, never though of that.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Please don't let me google Hitler speedo. Please, please!!!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ear_ache (Apr 18, 2012)

Scott O said:


> Please don't let me google Hitler speedo. Please, please!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Ha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Scott O said:


> Please don't let me google Hitler speedo. Please, please!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


too late. my name is already on the speedo


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/bik/d/saugerties-extreme-bike/7232177706.html


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

walkerwalker said:


> https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/bik/d/saugerties-extreme-bike/7232177706.html


I'll bet this thing is absolute s*** to ride without vertical articulation between the front 2 wheels when turning.

There are actually motorcycles like this. Piaggio has made them for at least a decade now, but half the engineering is in the articulation of the front wheels when making a turn.









Without that component, you can't lean and you'd almost have to transfer to a single front wheel to turn predictably.

I'll give whomever made it credit for the build quality but I can't imagine this being much fun anywhere but a beach or groomed nordic track or somewhere else flat and lacking sharp turns.


----------



## mhoopes (May 8, 2007)

It articulates as much as those shocks let it.
Check out some videos on YouTube; this is a commercial product.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

This is like the infomercial for the money clip where the dude cant get money out of his wallet without throwing it everywhere.

https://riderungu.com/e-bike-compare/


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks like a backcountry hunting contraption


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

fly4130 said:


> This is like the infomercial for the money clip where the dude cant get money out of his wallet without throwing it everywhere.
> 
> https://riderungu.com/e-bike-compare/


oh wow, that is so stupid.

Also the idea of a trike is not a good one IMO.


----------



## 202cycle (Dec 6, 2006)

Klurejr said:


> oh wow, that is so stupid.
> 
> Also the idea of a trike is not a good one IMO.


If you'll notice in the video, when turning, the outside wheel leaves the ground. This is when you need the extra traction the most. So, in my opinion, waste of time and money.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

202cycle said:


> If you'll notice in the video, when turning, the outside wheel leaves the ground. This is when you need the extra traction the most. So, in my opinion, waste of time and money.


I did not look that close, I had assumed it was like the Yamaha Nikken...... if that is the case the second wheel is pointless....


----------



## 202cycle (Dec 6, 2006)

Klurejr said:


> I did not look that close, I had assumed it was like the Yamaha Nikken...... if that is the case the second wheel is pointless....


Gimmick from hell. Note, you also need a special One Up rack (one bike) for like $800 to transport said gimmik.

Lame!


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

They are advertising as a cheap alternative to an ATV for hunting. But price ranges from $4k to $8k. Last I checked you could get a super nice ATV for less than that.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

How much is a reputable electric ATV going for these days? Cause I've seen gas powered ones for like $2k new, which half the base model.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I can totally see myself dragging a moose out of the woods on that thing.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

walkerwalker said:


> They are advertising as a cheap alternative to an ATV for hunting. But price ranges from $4k to $8k. Last I checked you could get a super nice ATV for less than that.


You can get a nice BRAND NEW ATV at those prices, and a few used ones.....


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

It seemed like they were trying to sell it as a go-around for access issues. Like if no gas/atvs were allowed this is a workaround of sorts. The hilarious attempts at discrediting two-wheeled bikes as unstable death traps was something else.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

If the fat bikes were going as slow as that etrike, they probably wouldn't have been going down either.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Millennial29erGuy said:


> Looks like a backcountry hunting contraption


My friend in CO bought a heavy duty e-bike for just that purpose. Its damn near a dirt bike but still listed as a bicycle being pedal assist. 
And like fly said, its a go around for access. You can take a bike but not an atv into certain areas.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Used to go archery hunting on mtbs. Guns and e-bikes are for wimps.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Lone Rager said:


> Used to go archery hunting on mtbs. Guns and e-bikes are for wimps.


Lone, get back to me after you've hunted with your bare hands while on roller blades.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Specialized Demo with entry-level fork


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I forgot to include the link: https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...ike-rrp-£4400-dual-full-not-giant-/1389671868


----------



## itsnotbroken (Jul 7, 2013)

*the whole truth*



Varaxis said:


> Specialized Demo with entry-level fork


It's not really LYING if you just witheld information. Maybe they forgot to include the spec on that XCT coil fork. Too bad, that's worth an extra $60 as an upgrade!


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

"showroom condition"

in my book lies of omission are still lies, the truth shall set you free


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

dundundata said:


> "showroom condition"
> 
> in my book lies of omission are still lies, the truth shall set you free


Dusty with a crooked handlebar and tipped down saddle is what showroom condition usually is.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Blink, blink, blink, am I seeing this correctly???

Title: "bike chopper - $1,200"
Description: "customized mtn bike parts schiwinn"

















Also note, the bike is being sold from the center of the International Airport if you want to go check it out.

https://rochester.craigslist.org/bik/d/rochester-bike-chopper/7238447161.html


----------



## bob-oso (Jul 21, 2020)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Blink, blink, blink, am I seeing this correctly???
> 
> Title: "bike chopper - $1,200"
> Description: "customized mtn bike parts schiwinn"
> ...


That's one slack head angle. What are we thinking, 50°?


----------



## Hodo (Sep 30, 2014)

https://up.craigslist.org/bik/d/marquette-2008-surly-pugsley/7236801458.html

Someone needs to treat this old girl right.
If it were my size frame, I'd get it for the sake of having one of the originals.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Hodo said:


> https://up.craigslist.org/bik/d/marquette-2008-surly-pugsley/7236801458.html
> 
> Someone needs to treat this old girl right.
> If it were my size frame, I'd get it for the sake of having one of the originals.


ooof that's not a bad deal either


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Millennial29erGuy said:


> ooof that's not a bad deal either


Pretty good deal. Frame and rear hub alone is worth over $400. Too bad not my size either.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

doesn't look like it was the right size for the person who owns it either.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Short legs long arms, hard to find a frame that suits you.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

It'd be almost impossible to go over the bars on that bike, but maybe you could go through the the bar ends, kinda like going through the uprights if you tried.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Hodo said:


> https://up.craigslist.org/bik/d/marquette-2008-surly-pugsley/7236801458.html
> 
> Someone needs to treat this old girl right.
> If it were my size frame, I'd get it for the sake of having one of the originals.


Screenshot for reference.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ Hopefully the new buyer will remove that stem/handlebar and kill it with fire before carefully restoring the rest of the bike.

#slamthatstem


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> Screenshot for reference.
> View attachment 1380371


K now the thread has to die. Too much for the naked eye to handle*bar*.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

ghettocruiser said:


> ^^ Hopefully the new buyer will remove that stem/handlebar and kill it with fire before carefully restoring the rest of the bike.
> 
> #slamthatstem


Mmm, I think it's more like #antislamthatstem


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Anyone into taxidermy ?


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

David C said:


> Anyone into taxidermy ?
> 
> View attachment 1382549


Get. The. Pictures.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Too bad they froze it 😢


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

does freezing ruin the carcass for taxidermy?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Millennial29erGuy said:


> does freezing ruin the carcass for taxidermy?


Apparently not. According to this website, the guy who found the squirrel did the right thing.

https://anythingthatmovestaxidermy.com/field-care.html









I think dundundata is sad coz he just missed his luck at a hot squirrel meal.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

damn, looks like the listing has been removed. Somebody got lucky with a nice mount above the fireplace


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I did get the pictures tho.

The guy wasn't joking, it is indeed a nice squirrel. He sent me the pics less than 4 hours ago, dunno if he gave it away yet. Maybe I'll check in with local taxidermy places for a quote on mounting it. Out of curiosity.

Link to the ad https://victoria.craigslist.org/zip/d/saanich-south-fresh-intact-squirrel-for/7244638660.html


----------



## FranzPattison (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey, it's the guy who wrote the ad, David linked me here after I sent him the pictures. Pretty hilarious to end up on a thread like this. XD

But yeah it's a nice squirrel. Seems like it deserves a respectful end so I'm going to do my best to make sure whoever asks for it doesn't just want to blow it up with fireworks or something vulgar like that. If nobody wants it I'll bury it in the yard, give it a proper little funeral befitting of such a beautiful little creature. (^_^)



David C said:


> I did get the pictures tho.The guy wasn't joking, it is indeed a nice squirrel. He sent me the pics less than 4 hours ago, dunno if he gave it away yet. Maybe I'll check in with local taxidermy places for a quote on mounting it. Out of curiosity.Link to the ad https://victoria.craigslist.org/zip/d/saanich-south-fresh-intact-squirrel-for/7244638660.html
> View attachment 1382933
> View attachment 1382935
> View attachment 1382937


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

A warm welcome to the mtbr General Forum, Franz. It is indeed a beautiful creature. I'm just not convinced he's dead. Please initiate CPR when you've got a chance and maybe give him a few sips of whiskey. 

Oh, and put a little Santa suit on him too.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

^^^ I know a few people who would rock that e-Wheel Chair. The Stanley tool box is a nice touch.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Wonder what kinda bike?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Put the crack pipe down......


----------



## Matt_Edger (Aug 12, 2016)

mtnbikej said:


> Put the crack pipe down......
> 
> View attachment 1913057
> View attachment 1913058
> View attachment 1913059


To be fair, it does look like fun to ride! It's essentially unsellable though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyone familiar with this?










I'm not sure I would trust how that front end is held on. As far as shock driven front suspension, I kind of like the simplicity of this one but I can't figure out how it actually works. It seems like the shock would need to pivot toward the top but it appears it doesn't.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I get how the front end works, but looks like it'd be prone to binding toward the end of the travel, as well as creating awkward steering response going downhill on bumps. I don't think there's much useable travel in that fork either, maybe comparable to late 90's MTB performance ?

And judging from the parts, it does look like its 20 years old as well.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Anyone familiar with this?
> 
> I'm not sure I would trust how that front end is held on. As far as shock driven front suspension, I kind of like the simplicity of this one but I can't figure out how it actually works. It seems like the shock would need to pivot toward the top but it appears it doesn't.


The spring portion of the shock is just not attached to the shock, but otherwise would theoretically work. The shock itself would just have the damper but nothing to return it to extended position. You can also see the dial on the top tube to adjust the return rate and possibly the travel / HTA.

The shock to frame attachment points are terrifying. I imagine there's a crazy amount of flex in that setup even when it is perfectly tuned but the number of bushings would make that a mess to have to deal with.

There's a reason designs like this never caught on though.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like there may be ball joints where the fork attaches to the frame to keep the front end from binding as the suspension compresses.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Don’t knock it guys, cutting edge technology, see the internal cable routing?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

And it folds!

Found reviews on empty beer:









BMW 1999 Q6.S Full Suspension Bike user reviews : 4.5 out of 5 - 9 reviews - mtbr.com


BMW 1999 Q6.S Full Suspension Bike user reviews : 4.5 out of 5 - 9 reviews. Read it's strength, weaknesses, find deals and pricing - mtbr.com




products.mtbr.com





basically 5 stars if the bolt holding the fork on doesn't break, 1 star if it does!


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

chazpat said:


> And it folds!
> 
> Dang, folding bikes are a plus? I thought my bikes were upgraded to the max, now I gotta add a hinge.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

chazpat said:


> And it folds!
> 
> Found reviews on empty beer:
> 
> ...


Like it folds over to better fit in the aluminium recycle bin at the dump ? How in the hell does that thing folds unless you're taking off the rear triangle all together. And that link just sends me over to a 2 posts thread on a guy asking which bike he should buy after his wife is convinced to let him buy a bike and another guy telling him which one he think is best. I'm surprised the wife doesn't get to decide which bike is best.

Edit : I typed the URL my hand in my browser and got to the right page. One of the reviewer calls it the top 3 mistakes of his life after he got a serious life injury from the head lot breaking off. Makes me question his sense of decision making because who in the hell looks at this thing thinking it's never gonna break and proceeds to even ride it downhill. I bet the other two mistakes are buying a timeshare and marrying a crack head.

Just kidding. Things were weird in the 90's alright for new MTB designs. I was actually surprised to see so many reviews, and some were very good, others were bad, but the bike seemed legit engineering, not just a marketing stunt with a logo on it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I like how it had to be shipped back to Germany for repair.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Almost like their cars.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

More like a fessebouck WTF, but yeah, someone doesn't get the concept behind a G63. At least you know it's never be beaten off-road ? Perhaps what they call an urban crawler ? Too tired of watching out for the curb driving his lambo ?


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

My bike tires are bigger than those. I hate seeing a real 4x4 with electrical tape for tires. Had a friend with a G55, 8in lift, and 35in tires and she still ran a 11sec 1/4 mile in it.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

My sister-in-law has a G550 4x4 squared. A 250k "off-roader". That thing will never see any dirt under its tires.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

azimiut said:


> My bike tires are bigger than those. I hate seeing a real 4x4 with electrical tape for tires. Had a friend with a G55, 8in lift, and 35in tires and she still ran a 11sec 1/4 mile in it.


That's impressive. Also impressive is the boat like MPG she must get on the highway. Kinda like having to find a gas station every hour to fill up.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Yea that was not of a concern it was rarely on the highway. She lives in Sedona so it's glorious trails from the backyard. But still better mpgs then the 4x4 squared. Those portal axles are not known for gas mileage.

Here is a pic from the magazine article


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

That's pretty nice, I like it.

Btw I contacted the seller (dealership) of the G63 on skinnies and he told me I'll be just fine off-road with those tires. At this point I'm pretty sure he's never been off-road himself, as you'll know you'll get a flat in no time from knocking the mag in pot holes and spinning out on sharp rocks. And even having a spare tire won't save you, unless you get 4 spares.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

there is off road and dirt roads. I think he thinks dirt roads. you couldn't get over a curb without dinging those wheels.

uh why? its a bike to no where. $300. 9 brooks saddles and 9 maxxis holy rollers is worth the price though.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Tandem side by side. Whoa! Looks legit. $3,800. tandem side-by-side - bicycles - by owner - bike sale


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

azimiut said:


> there is off road and dirt roads. I think he thinks dirt roads. you couldn't get over a curb without dinging those wheels.
> 
> uh why? its a bike to no where. $300. 9 brooks saddles and 9 maxxis holy rollers is worth the price though.
> View attachment 1916839


I would be very attempted to buy that! Sell off the saddles and tires and use the rest as yard art. That'd be great for growing peas on or tying up blackberries. But I'd ride it around the driveway for a bit first.

But I doubt my wife would go for it.

Hard pass on the side-by-side tandem. though.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I think the hardest part is making sure left and right riders are of similar size.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

chazpat said:


> I would be very attempted to buy that! Sell off the saddles and tires and use the rest as yard art. That'd be great for growing peas on or tying up blackberries. But I'd ride it around the driveway for a bit first.
> 
> But I doubt my wife would go for it.
> 
> Hard pass on the side-by-side tandem. though.


The merry-go-round bike would be awesome at a campground playscape or farm market or something. It's brilliant.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

In one of the pictures, a headlight is mounted on the 'reverse' arch


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ now I know why headset spacers are out of stock everywhere online...

I wonder how much he charges to install the fork properly?


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ now I know why headset spacers are out of stock everywhere online...
> 
> I wonder how much he charges to install the fork properly?


I wish I had saved the picture, but I saw one listed the other day where the fork had the lowers installed backwards.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, that sure is "stealth". Who'd of ever thought that wasn't a legit bicycle?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I love how the "cheap ebike from the competition" he describes is an exact description of the bike he's trying to sell. But again, this is the lower east coast where the average IQ is generally hovering at sea level, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's actually making a killing with his business.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

David C said:


> I love how the "cheap ebike from the competition" he describes is an exact description of the bike he's trying to sell. But again, this is the lower east coast where the average IQ is generally hovering at sea level, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's actually making a killing with his business.


Gee, thanks David, that's about a thirty minute drive from my place.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Gee, thanks David, that's about a thirty minute drive from my place.


Hopefully its 30min south from you.......

but your posts give me the idea that your IQ is at least higher than sea level


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

chazpat said:


> Gee, thanks David, that's about a thirty minute drive from my place.


Note that I'm saying average. Average is made of highs and lows and some medians. I left you some room to work with in there. That ebike guy is obviously free diving those stats.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

MOJO K said:


> I wish I had saved the picture, but I saw one listed the other day where the fork had the lowers installed backwards.


it caught my eye again...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

MOJO K said:


> it caught my eye again...
> 
> View attachment 1918740


Looks like he really wanted that no-rake fork setup !

Reminds me of the time I was supervising a trainee installs the non drive side crank arm symmetrical to the drive side one. Made sure they got the bolts all tights before telling them so they would never forget to look before fitting the crank arm again, having to extract the arm and redo it again.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

When he says "huge", he's not kidding!

That must be some massive warehouse he took the photo in.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Better hurry, only 4 days to go!


----------



## MNSparky (Sep 27, 2020)

chazpat said:


> Better hurry, only 4 days to go!
> 
> View attachment 1921525


BACK OFF, IT'S MINE!!

It's gonna go great with my Sherman tank shaped Frito...


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I think I would rather use a shovel. however I am not sure the last time it snowed in Apache Junction.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

Imagine how fat you would have to be to get any traction on that rear tire.


----------



## Bacard100 (Apr 3, 2021)

highdelll said:


> _better to download the image and content , and re-up in case the link goes bad_
> 
> here's one...
> a trike for $900!...
> "This is a trail mate E-Z Roll regal (peddle). Rarely been used. Please leave a message at (530)247-XXXX "


Really


----------



## Bacard100 (Apr 3, 2021)

ae111black said:


> It's FTW......
> I think it's someone responding to another add with another add......WEEDTODDS!


That's what crack does to you


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Bacard100 said:


> That's what crack does to you


Drugs are bad mmkay


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Hanging bikes by the fork stanchions


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, judging by the parts on the bikes, they all are low end bikes so no harm done.


----------



## Alparac42 (Feb 4, 2021)

Kona0197 said:


> Well, judging by the parts on the bikes, they all are low end bikes so no harm done.





Kona0197 said:


> Well, judging by the parts on the bikes, they all are low end bikes so no harm done.


Ouch the burn


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

KSL Classifieds Salt Lake City









Mongoose Salvo Full suspension Mountain Bike


$600.00 Mongoose Salvo Full suspension Mountain Bike for sale in Millcreek, UT on KSL Classifieds. View a wide selection of Mountain Bikes and other great items on KSL Classifieds.



classifieds.ksl.com


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

C Smasher said:


> KSL Classifieds Salt Lake City
> 
> 
> 
> ...


due to short wheelbase this bike is "playful" and totally "flickable"


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

cmg said:


> due to short wheelbase this bike is "playful" and totally "flickable"


Ha!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

It's a 10speed Dynasys SLX shifter and derailer. The cassette is 9speed. 🤣



https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/3040481/


----------



## mhoopes (May 8, 2007)

C Smasher said:


> KSL Classifieds Salt Lake City
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they subsequently corrected the offset, and the price.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

mhoopes said:


> Looks like they subsequently corrected the offset, and the price.


They did rearrange the fork!


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

I've never seen an ebike conversion that didn't look hacked but this is maybe the worst. are they trying to make it aerodynamic?








84V 3000W 120 Cell Cyclone/Lunacycle Ebike Full Suspension Cannondale Rush 40mph | eBay


This originally had a lefty fork but has been converted to a conventional suntour.



www.ebay.com


----------



## mhoopes (May 8, 2007)

pcmark said:


> I've never seen an ebike conversion that didn't look hacked but this is maybe the worst. are they trying to make it aerodynamic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, the seat stay is marked "HANDMADE."


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I guess you can buy a whole lotta crack for this price....cause the seller is definitely smoking it....

And contrary to what the ad says.....New, it has a host of used parts on it.









2021 Santa Cruz Tallboy 4 CC, Custom Build, Size Large | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2021 Santa Cruz Tallboy 4 CC, Custom Build, Size Large at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Oops!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Moon boots 🤣


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

the-one1 said:


> View attachment 1934007
> 
> Moon boots 🤣


Well, the bike has no cranks so you're gonna have to Flintstone it.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

1up USA Super Duty Double Bike Rack - sporting goods - by owner - sale


Holds 2 bikes 2” receiver style Super duty Security tool included Price is firm / no trades / cash only Thule Kuat Bell Swing Mountain Downhill Specialized Hitch Trek mtb ridgeback Giant Santa Cruz...



sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Pizzaiolo Americano (Aug 10, 2018)

patski said:


> 1up USA Super Duty Double Bike Rack - sporting goods - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> Holds 2 bikes 2” receiver style Super duty Security tool included Price is firm / no trades / cash only Thule Kuat Bell Swing Mountain Downhill Specialized Hitch Trek mtb ridgeback Giant Santa Cruz...
> ...


The price is ridiculous but, I bet he gets it...1Up has been back ordered for quite a while and it is unlikely to change soon. I live local and was able to grab a new rack at the factory in Dickeyville. Had a small chat while I was there with one of the sales folks and they are having the same logistics issues as everyone else. Raw materials are hard to get right now...I work at a shop myself and we can't get tray racks from anyone either (Yakima, Thule, Kuat). Can't even order them. They are just plain unavailable for the time being...


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

Didn't we have a backwards fork thread somewhere? I couldn't find it.

Anyway...









Schwinn Tricycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale


New/hardly ridden tricycle with cargo basket



denver.craigslist.org


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

FB Marketplace.
Confused, I am.









Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks like it got sold?


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

davez26 said:


> FB Marketplace.
> Confused, I am.
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhere, a Lefty fork is quietly weeping.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

davez26 said:


> FB Marketplace.
> Confused, I am.
> 
> 
> ...


Downhill gravel bike?


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't knock it till you try it 





Sam pilgrim downhill fork on road bike, for anyone who doesn't want to click

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

chazpat said:


> Downhill gravel bike?


Tires look a bit too narrow for that. Looks more like a touring bike.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> Tires look a bit too narrow for that. Looks more like a touring bike.


Maybe that's 'downcountry'?

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I saw the word down gravel used the other day & I don't think it was for the Evil Chamios Hagar. Had me shaking my head.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Funoutside said:


> I saw the word down gravel used the other day & I don't think it was for the Evil Chamios Hagar. Had me shaking my head.


It's a new segment of the market for those that can't decide if they should ride their gravel bike or downcountry bike. It is part of an industry wide conspiracy to segment the market out until every rider realizes they need 10 bikes to enjoy the full range of mountain biking.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

lol don't give them more ideas. To be fair sometimes it is nice to have more than two bikes when you want to switch things up or the other bikes need work on.


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

patski said:


> 1up USA Super Duty Double Bike Rack - sporting goods - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> Holds 2 bikes 2” receiver style Super duty Security tool included Price is firm / no trades / cash only Thule Kuat Bell Swing Mountain Downhill Specialized Hitch Trek mtb ridgeback Giant Santa Cruz...
> ...


The guy selling this [and a bunch of other] 1Up racks was the "fence" for a bunch of stolen racks. A friend _personally_ knew four people who got theirs stolen in the same night around the time of this CL ad. 
The "fence" has since been arrested.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Good to go!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Good to go!
> 
> View attachment 1945411


new tyres that are flat.....
at braking is easy


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

cmg said:


> new tyres that are flat.....
> at braking is easy


BUT, it's got 18 GEARS!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Gingerdawg said:


> BUT, it's got 18 GEARS!!


BARGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Not sure where this guy learned how to do math.....









SANTA CRUZ 29 er KRYPTONITE HECKLER HI MOD XT Brakes CARBON bars SLX 11 speed | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SANTA CRUZ 29 er KRYPTONITE HECKLER HI MOD XT Brakes CARBON bars SLX 11 speed at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




























Lots of cheap Amazon/Aliexpress parts. 
$1100 frame when new 8-10 years ago.....
$120 rear shock
$150 fork
SLX 11 spd $500(probably too high)


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I like how he made up his own term, "hi mod" and uses it like it's an industry term. Also "KRYPTONITE HECKLER".


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll bet he added about a half pound or more with the custom hard to find KRYPTONITE powder coat. It was a cool bike and would still be fun to ride, if it didn't have aliexperss suspension, which is F'ing scary, but pretty laughable all around. I've had some that could use a trim, but the cable sizing and routing is great as well.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Cable routing shitshow


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Free Shipping!

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## cdalemaniac (Jun 18, 2007)

Real bargain right here&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

cdalemaniac said:


> Real bargain right here&#8230;


Makes you want to send them a helpful email: "Just wanted to let you know you accidentally typed an extra zero before the decimal."


----------



## cdalemaniac (Jun 18, 2007)

DennisT said:


> Makes you want to send them a helpful email: "Just wanted to let you know you accidentally typed an extra zero before the decimal."


 That was my first thought too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Guy didn't get much correct in this posting:


----------



## BillyBicycle (Jul 4, 2016)

Cary said:


> until every rider realizes they need 10 bikes to enjoy the full range of mountain biking.


 you spying on me


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Good to go!
> 
> View attachment 1945411


Serious inquiries only please. 🤣


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, not CL but NextDoor and it's not a bike.

I guess "picnic table" was too lowbrow and not trendy enough?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

chazpat said:


> Guy didn't get much correct in this posting:
> 
> View attachment 1947908


Y not?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

chazpat said:


> Ok, not CL but NextDoor and it's not a bike.
> 
> I guess "picnic table" was too lowbrow and not trendy enough?
> 
> View attachment 1949954


Their mistake is listing it for only $70. If it was $7000 with that description and appearance it would have been snapped up in a minute.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

chazpat said:


> Ok, not CL but NextDoor and it's not a bike.
> 
> I guess "picnic table" was too lowbrow and not trendy enough?
> 
> View attachment 1949954


They would have to pay me way more than $30 to take that.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Apparently folks in Decatur like buying mountain bikes but don't care to ride mountain bikes. But then they (?) buy a bunch of new parts when they go to sell them.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Sweet, left side drive!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Sweet, left side drive!
> 
> View attachment 1951957


Easily remedied -- simply turn the bike upside down.
=sParty


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> Easily remedied -- simply turn the bike upside down.
> =sParty


Better solution, ride it backwards.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

One Arm Suspension Mountain Bike 26", With Patented Suspension -...


This is a one of a kind opportunity: Inventor sells his award winning 26er mountain bike with one arm front suspension. Yes like Cannondale but a lot better. It is patented for a mechanical anti...



palmsprings.craigslist.org





Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> One Arm Suspension Mountain Bike 26", With Patented Suspension -...
> 
> 
> This is a one of a kind opportunity: Inventor sells his award winning 26er mountain bike with one arm front suspension. Yes like Cannondale but a lot better. It is patented for a mechanical anti...
> ...


I would totally test ride that out of sheer morbid curiosity. Otherwise the price is clearly insane at the very least, does it come with the patent?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

jestep said:


> I would totally test ride that out of sheer morbid curiosity. Otherwise the price is clearly insane at the very least, does it come with the patent?


Allegedly it does come with the patent.

States a German mag claimed it is the best suspension ever.

It never was produced due to personal reasons. Most likely his mom didn't want him building bikes in the basement anymore.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Sweet, left side drive!
> 
> View attachment 1951957


Talk about cross-chaining…


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hard rock specialized perfect condition really don't want to sell but I have a family emergency no it's not stollen can run the serial numbers as well today only 200.00 its a 500 and up bike so Hella deal show contact info
I'm in redding area need it gone today today 200 is my.lowest cash in my face offer


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

"Hella," something you will only hear in northern California


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

Scott O said:


> Somewhere, a Lefty fork is quietly weeping.


If it's anything like my Lefty DLR2, weeping oil out the seals was it's default state


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Another smoker of something......









Santa Cruz Jackal (Please read description if needing it shipped) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Santa Cruz Jackal (Please read description if needing it shipped) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Guy is pretty high on himself....or perhaps just full of himself.

He originally started it at $10k


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Holy run-on sentence Batman!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

“…mentally detective…”
Obviously this fellow should have become an author.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1962329


Merry Christmas. Can I ask where you got that? My name is Craig and I really must have it.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Starting an auction that you post with not wanting to let it go really sets the tone for the rest of this masterpiece... I'm definitely watching it out of morbid curiosity. Considering making a $500 offer on it...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Amazon WTF bike illustration.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

chazpat said:


> Amazon WTF bike illustration.


Obviously not modern geo.
No deal.
=sParty


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

gthcarolina said:


> Merry Christmas. Can I ask where you got that? My name is Craig and I really must have it.


Merry Christmas Craig. The cartoon is from Bizzaro written and drawn by cartoonist Dan Piraro. I enjoy his warped sense of humor


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

chazpat said:


> Amazon WTF bike illustration.
> 
> View attachment 1962781


Long slack and steep. In all the wrong ways.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

It goes fast. Don't worry about the front axle, it's double nutted for safety.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ he sounds trustworthy, I'd ride it. 


NOPE!!


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

That's a friggin carriage bolt!


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

mtnbikej said:


> Another smoker of something......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm only halfway through as such, reading this amazing masterpiece works of art such that it is highly recommended.


----------



## cdalemaniac (Jun 18, 2007)

dundundata said:


> I'm only halfway through as such, reading this amazing masterpiece works of art such that it is highly recommended.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

dundundata said:


> I'm only halfway through as such, reading this amazing masterpiece works of art such that it is highly recommended.


Which linked to this… Soiking bike for highway cycling


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I can't even tell what brand this is supposed to be:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Monty219 said:


> Which linked to this… Soiking bike for highway cycling


oh my god........
18kgs......imagine how heavy itd be if it wasnt made out of "high carbon steel"


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

forget your 29'ers, or even those 36ers...








Antique High Wheel Bicycle, fully restored - bicycles - by owner -...


Late 1880's Sans Pareil high wheel bicycle, originally imported from Britain, fully restored, never ridden after restoration. The 52" front wheel requires a rider with approximately 36" inseam...



rochester.craigslist.org


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Monty219 said:


> Which linked to this… Soiking bike for highway cycling


I especially liked the rear suspension in the pic.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

walkerwalker said:


> forget your 29'ers, or even those 36ers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I have the inseam to ride this thing. $12,000? Hmmm…
=sParty


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Damn, I have the inseam to ride this thing. $12,000? Hmmm…
> =sParty


Yes, but it is custom steel.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Cary said:


> Yes, but it is custom steel.


If it was ti, there'd be no question. 
Wait -- can I put a coil shock on it?
=sParty


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

chazpat said:


> I can't even tell what brand this is supposed to be:
> 
> View attachment 1964776


I think it says 'Unknown' in the new Kia logo kind of way. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## SkidMarked (Aug 14, 2018)

Trek 7000 Mountain Bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale


I have a nice older, quality built Trek 7000 Mountain bike. It has the Shimano Deore components which are among the best and for me, I like them as well as the Ultegra line. The bike has new tubes...



greenville.craigslist.org





Bike: $700,getting schooled by his “expert” MTB knowledge: priceless


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

SkidMarked said:


> Trek 7000 Mountain Bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
> 
> 
> I have a nice older, quality built Trek 7000 Mountain bike. It has the Shimano Deore components which are among the best and for me, I like them as well as the Ultegra line. The bike has new tubes...
> ...


Funny.

I looked up the swamp rabbit trail, it is a double track road.

But actually, the frame looks sweet!


----------



## SkidMarked (Aug 14, 2018)

C Smasher said:


> Funny.
> 
> I looked up the swamp rabbit trail, it is a double track road.
> 
> But actually, the frame looks sweet!


It’s a rail trail


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

Sparticus said:


> Damn, I have the inseam to ride this thing. $12,000? Hmmm…
> =sParty


It'll be a ***** finding 660mm spokes if you ever need any.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

SkidMarked said:


> Trek 7000 Mountain Bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
> 
> 
> I have a nice older, quality built Trek 7000 Mountain bike. It has the Shimano Deore components which are among the best and for me, I like them as well as the Ultegra line. The bike has new tubes...
> ...


Ha! Local to me. What's up with the seatpost? It looks painted.

Sent from my brain using my hand.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> Ha! Local to me. What's up with the seatpost? It looks painted.
> 
> Sent from my brain using my hand.


That's Cashima coating bro


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

If you can guess what's wrong with this one, you'll get a cookie.


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

Fork crown is backwards. That takes some effort.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

the-one1 said:


> View attachment 1971468
> 
> 
> If you can guess what's wrong with this one, you'll get a cookie.


Maybe it was a 51mm offset and owner wanted 42mm?
=sParty


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

the-one1 said:


> View attachment 1971468
> 
> 
> If you can guess what's wrong with this one, you'll get a cookie.


Not gonna lie, I'm impressed at what that would have taken to accomplish.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Steep and slack all in the wrong places.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Great his and hers combo! Not quite the geo or color I was looking for. 









2 Beautiful bicycles on display new powdercoated great for advertise...


thanks for looking like the ad says selling these 2 Beautiful bicycles on display , new powdercoated custom made, great for advertisement , funerals , shop , specially a bike bicycle shop . gets...



orangecounty.craigslist.org





Not sure about the "great advertisement for funerals" comment???


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Not sure about the "great advertisement for funerals" comment???


well, ghost bikes are painted white...


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> well, ghost bikes are painted white...


True. I ride and drive by one that was an old friend almost daily


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

You want me to pay $25 for 10 year old tires? Thanks, I'll pass. The bike's cool though. 



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/4-steel-bikes-from-the-2022-handmade-bicycle-show-australia.html


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Hard to place a value on this gem..."but all the parts are upgraded"....


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

This poor Karate Monkey...


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Are you only supposed to stand up to ride it? Or going for that psuedo-ape-hanger style?


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

*OneSpeed* said:


> This poor Karate Monkey...
> 
> 
> *OneSpeed* said:
> ...





*OneSpeed* said:


> This poor Karate Monkey...
> 
> View attachment 1987312
> 
> ...


WHAT HAVE THEY DONE TO YOU!!!!


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Wrong goose neck, saddle and seat post  Cool classic wall hanger, but not not that $$$$ cool....


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

And the cheapest grip shifters possible for that mighty upright position.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Extended..... service life. Cruising


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Pretty sure those are the same Mavic wheels I have on my 2002 Jamis Quest. I peeled the ugly labels off the rims but still have them on the hubs.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> This poor Karate Monkey...
> 
> View attachment 1987312
> 
> ...


Do research before offering...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I think this is the next bike for @stripes


----------



## SkidMarked (Aug 14, 2018)

This is classic:









A JEEP THAT YOU CAN GET DIRTY - bicycles - by owner - bike sale


Are you one of those Jeep driving douchebag? Of course you are! Let me guess. You're either a twenty something year old, in debt up to your ears with your 4wd conversation piece, or you're a forty...



greenville.craigslist.org


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hydraulic U brakes


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

'Good Condition'
I guess the BB is in good condition?


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Would have posted this in the Craigslist thread, but it hasn't shown up there. Saw this on FB. 😂


----------



## jonyferr (Feb 11, 2021)

chinese conversions I guess. 72V system is something you don't want to touch. Even less with exposed connectors...


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

jonyferr said:


> chinese conversions I guess. 72V system is something you don't want to touch. Even less with exposed connectors...


Amongst other oddities here, I'm just baffled how he's trying to pawn off a 20 year old Jamis as a "20th Anniversary eBike". Carting around that huge battery pack on the rear cargo rack, if that's what it is, should be fun.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

It should be capable of laying down some sweet skid marks


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

🙈Homemade death trap. 👀


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Class 1 for sure. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

It doesn’t have a chain.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

A scary as hell, janky, motorcycle.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Monty219 said:


> It doesn’t have a chain.


Doesn’t matter, you’ll still get the same exact workout as a regular bike


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Monty219 said:


> It doesn’t have a chain.


That just means no pedal kickback


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Doesn’t matter, you’ll still get the same exact workout as a regular bike


Right. The motor doesn’t matter.
Ad says 130mm sag… cool.
Also says, “Not for beginners.” How many expert riders are going to want a 20 year old, 26”-wheeled mountain bike with antiquated Float suspension?
Asking for a friend.
=sParty


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Right. The motor doesn’t matter.
> Ad says 130mm sag… cool.
> Also says, “Not for beginners.” How many expert riders are going to want a 20 year old, 26”-wheeled mountain bike with antiquated Float suspension?
> Asking for a friend.
> =sParty


Someone who has lost their license and refuses to pedal around? There's gotta be a Venn diagram that matches

mountain biker
US located
Lost license
refuses to pedal


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

dysfunction said:


> There's gotta be a Venn diagram that matches
> 
> meth head
> US located
> ...



fixed it for you.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Cary said:


> fixed it for you.


That's the seller, who is the actual buyer  

Oh wait, it's a feedback loop. Got it!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rich, is that you?


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

dysfunction said:


> That's the seller, who is the actual buyer
> 
> Oh wait, it's a feedback loop. Got it!


When he started, it was only $300. He has both cost himself and make himself a fortune!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Monty219 said:


> It doesn’t have a chain.


Good, maybe the new owner will live another day.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, since my other thread was deleted...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

It was just moved here.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

@Timothy G. Parrish see:









Post your CraigsList WTF's!?! here


This poor Karate Monkey...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> Well, since my other thread was deleted...


It was not deleted, it was merged into this thread. your Post is just one page back.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

another homemade death trap. I especially like the rim brakes. 









Brand New Huffy Motorized Gas bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale


Brand New Professionally built Huffy 26 inch motorized gas Mt Bike 21 speed Yd100 engine for easy maintenance 100 mpg keeps up with city traffic great for running around town or hitting the trails i...



rochester.craigslist.org

















Brand New Professionally built Huffy 26 inch motorized gas Mt Bike 21 speed Yd100 engine for easy maintenance 100 mpg keeps up with city traffic great for running around town or hitting the trails i also service and repair any bike i sell granted best bike for the buck come on out and try one


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Now we need to make a gbike hate thread... 

What's this forum coming to??


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

walkerwalker said:


> another homemade death trap. I especially like the rim brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some fine cable management there!


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

walkerwalker said:


> another homemade death trap. I especially like the rim brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to know what that person considers an amateur build.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

006_007 said:


> Some fine cable management there!


There is some serious cabling voodoo going on there!
The drive chain to the motor looks a little slack, but I'm not a professional so what do I know?
Where's the kick starter?
=sParty


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

We started with a piece of junk department store bicycle shaped object designed for 1 or 2 yearly trips down the bike path. Then we gave it Gasoline!

Arrr arrrr arrrr


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Not so much a WTF as a Holy Crap!


----------



## SkidMarked (Aug 14, 2018)

Staying on topic with “tandem” bikes, this seems like a really bad idea:










Full suspension?


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

SkidMarked said:


> Staying on topic with “tandem” bikes, this seems like a really bad idea:
> View attachment 2010718
> 
> 
> ...


or a great idea! No more falling over.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

Haha! That is so absurd I almost missed the bottle cage attached to the handle bar. 

How the heck do you steer that thing?


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

walkerwalker said:


> Haha! That is so absurd I almost missed the bottle cage attached to the handle bar.
> 
> How the heck do you steer that thing?


Well, not by leaning.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> Not so much a WTF as a Holy Crap!
> View attachment 2010670


That price sure is WTF material.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## jannmayer (10 mo ago)

And another tandem.... I had no idea anything like this ever existed!

The looks like a coaster brake. Now that would require some coordination.









Mini Schwinn bmx - bicycles - by owner - bike sale


Very rare, vintage Schwinn bmx. 20" all old school. powerligjt, pro neck, sun tour, tange,everything powder coated. Etc. No low ballers.



sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

jannmayer said:


> And another tandem.... I had no idea anything like this ever existed!
> 
> The looks like a coaster brake. Now that would require some coordination.
> 
> ...


$8500... hmmm... let me think on it overnight.
=sParty


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Must be a typo. Offer $85.00 .


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Ad clearly states: No low ballers.
Certainly the seller will get the $8,500, right?
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sparticus said:


> Ad clearly states: No low ballers.
> Certainly the seller will get the $8,500, right?
> =sParty


Certainly, the seller has the crackpipe in hand...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Yeah... I was being fishy sauce when I asked... 
=sParty


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

It's got a powerligjt, pro neck and sun tour and is very rare, $8500 is a bargain.


----------



## Matt The Hammer (3 mo ago)

With the front seat on top of the handlebars - that's a cozy ride to say the least.


----------

